# Open Show and Tell 2015!



## angryblackman (Jan 10, 2015)

Come one come all to the Rollitup Open Show and Tell for 2015. You got something green that you want to show off post it up here!

I will start off with what I am working with this season. no pics to start but this is the show and tell thread so I should start taking some pics.

I will be running the following this season.

Clones
Gorilla Glue #4 (Granpapy's cut)
Animal Cookies (Granpapys cut)
AK47 (Garden Boss)
Cherry Pie (Garden Boss)
Northern Lights x Blueberry (Garden Boss)

Seed
Honey Bee (Genuity)
Dog Treats (Genuity)
Mad Purps (Treemansbuds)
Sweets (Top Hat)
Fireball (Genuity/Breeders Boutique)
Qrazy Quake (Breeders Boutique)

So what you guys got going for 2015!??


----------



## doublejj (Jan 10, 2015)

2015 clone mothers.....


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 10, 2015)

Waiting to harvest this autos, on their final weeks. 8 weeks of life on the last 2 pics.


----------



## MrFowlio (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey guys, my grow started in 2014, with one big lady trying to flower in November (I live in South Africa) and is now vegging along with her sister (same batch of seeds), and three LST "projects". The most interesting thing about my grow is that i belive to be growing some kind of pure(ish) ruderalis strain, man this thing is whack! anyways what do you guys think? doesnt even look like cannabis!

Just wanting to know if anyone has any experience with this kinda thing, i have saved some pollen sacks from a very sexy looking male i pulled last year and will be attempting to create some auto flowering strains for next seasons outdoor, anyways here is the strange lady, if you want I will upload pics of the rest of the ladies


----------



## MrFowlio (Jan 10, 2015)

Here's 2 more recent pictures of the ruderalis, and a few pis of the LST project  and questions or advice is chilled 
 



and the LST project


----------



## Garden Boss (Jan 10, 2015)

I have several growing adventures to look forward to this year... My greenhouse, some hydroponics and hopefully a decent sized outdoor plot somewhere.
I hope this is the biggest and best year for everyone.

Power Plant


----------



## reza92 (Jan 11, 2015)

down on the east coast of Australia these are the ladies staring my current backyard grow

this one is a bag seed I popped straight soil outside in September translated into a 15 gal smart pot a couple of days ago. , 
 

this is a clone I received off my brother started indoors around June/July and moved outside in late November. also transplanted into 15 gal smart pot a couple of days ago.
  

and this one is a seed I got off a close family friend, started in September outside as well. It got a little neglected for a while and got root bound only transplanting from a 2 gal pot about a week ago.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 11, 2015)

Im gonna run my purple pheno of Fireballs next run...
 

I also have Dog Treats, Honeybee, & GDP x Honeybee starting.....

 


peace bob


----------



## KushXOJ (Jan 11, 2015)

I'll be running this forum x monster cookies outdoors. Took two clones before I threw them into flower. Looks like this cookie cut will yield. Cant wait till the clones are able to provide clones...
Took this at day 21 of 12/12






And maybe I'll pop some more of my romulan x timewreck cross. 

Hopefully I can find a good OG cut as well then I'll be set.


----------



## angryblackman (Jan 15, 2015)

Here are my plants for the 2015 Season so far.

GG#4
Cherry Pie
AK47
Fireball
Animal Cookies
 
Top Hat's Sweets


Is this the leaf twist people are talking about with the GG#4?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 16, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Here are my plants for the 2015 Season so far.
> 
> GG#4
> Cherry Pie
> ...


Nice ABM


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 16, 2015)

Wish I had pics of this WOS South African Kwazulu. Its probably the size of a basketball or maybe little larger, but it has probably 20-30 buds sprouting like mad in every direction. Only topped it once early and since I am away now let her run. Will get pics in here when I am back home, but weirdest growth I have seen.

Dr Who is about 2 ft tall and 4 mains, nice buds from what I can see on skype. Space Candy and Scotts OG both Christmas trees not too large, but hopefully they will fill in


----------



## getawaymountain (Jan 16, 2015)

this is what we got going on in the greenhouse only using 1/2 of it now but will be full soon enough lol.. poison warps ,sea dragons, brain twisters for strains so far the early strains will be started in april


----------



## shynee mac (Jan 16, 2015)

mykos and recharge is the TRUTH!! got my plants happy and green!!


----------



## adower (Jan 16, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Here are my plants for the 2015 Season so far.
> 
> GG#4
> Cherry Pie
> ...


That leaf twist looks promising!


----------



## Letstrip (Jan 17, 2015)

Hey guys update time! Everything's looking great down here but we need rain pretty desperately. All my plants looked under watered before I took these pictures but its amazing how fast they bounce back like within half an hour of watering you can notice a huge difference, a short time lapse would be cool. Anyway may I ask some of you experienced growers, am I seeing a slight nitrogen deficiency in some of the plants and can under watering cause a deficiency because the plant cant take up nutrients? Im feeding with sun leaves bat guano and nitrosol. Other then that all is well they're turning into big girls now 

LSD - Pretty Impressed with this one it was the only one not drooping from under watering! Pretty hardy I guess.



Found another resident... lol



Taskenti - Am I seeing a slight nitrogen deficiency here because of those yellow leaves? Vigorous plant.



Panama 1 - Im not sure why this one is so slow but its hardly grown? Maybe a runt or this pheno doesn't like our climate or something?



Panama 2 - This ones much better with pretty crazy branching like branches with branches of branches lol Sativas ha... the stem is like a bamboo cane. Looks abit under watered but she perked up nicely half an hour latter.



Panama DC - All around a nice plant but it defiantly requires good amounts of water as opposed to the LSD and Taskenti.



Cotton Candy - And last but not least the cotton candy well I dunno whats up with this thing to be honest, it was the herbies freebie that came with strawberry blue and Hawaiian skunk haze. I gave my other Cotton candy seed to a mate and it didn't pop. Its considerably slower then the other plants and a week younger this ones always had dark green leaves and been a lighter feeder but am I seeing a nitrogen deficiency?



Heres a close up. Could the yellowing be from under watering?



Just thought id ask the pros whats up because this is only my 3rd ever grow, anyway cheers guys next time I update I might have some flower formation coming on  Im pretty sure some of the plants are pushing out their very last vegetative growth.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jan 17, 2015)

I havent decided on a lineup yet but I've got these seeds. Nirvana Wonderwomanm, humboldt blue dream, Barneys farms Critical Kush, White widow x big bud I've also got some freebies 2 of which are Trainwreck.

I'm probably going to do in my 9 planter boxes-
3 Wonderwoman
3 Blue dream
3 ww x bb or maybe 2 trainwrecks and 1 other Blue dream or wonderwoman. 

30g x 16 smart pots- 
... stuff lol maybe 8 of the blackberry x OG i did in the planterboxes last year.

these would be the mothers if i go the BB x OG route


The big one is a bubba kush that I am going to use as a mother.


These guys are freebie autos I got when I ordered my seeds. I'm hoping to see them pop up today.


----------



## fumble (Jan 17, 2015)

Sweet! not sure what I am gonna be doing this year. Love what you all are doing so far though


----------



## Mohican (Jan 17, 2015)

Are you ready? I have stray seeds of my crosses popping up literally everywhere!









Along with some LA Cons, BBQ Clones, and Desert Clones:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 17, 2015)

Jack Herer Auto
 
Northern Lights Auto


Flash Babylon Auto


Northern Lights Auto
  
Frosty and stinky, up to a great start this 2015


----------



## BcDigger (Jan 18, 2015)

Finally the 2015 thread!
This year ill be running 3 photo strains and im gonna run 2 autos for the first time. 

White Grizzly -kootenay mtn.
Swamp skunk-getaway
Sea Warp-getaway
CandyCane auto- cropking
Revolver auto- cropking

i wont be able to start my beans until the end of march, so ill have to be content with watching everyone else's grows until then. Happy growing everyone!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 18, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> I havent decided on a lineup yet but I've got these seeds. Nirvana Wonderwomanm, humboldt blue dream, Barneys farms Critical Kush, White widow x big bud I've also got some freebies 2 of which are Trainwreck.
> 
> I'm probably going to do in my 9 planter boxes-
> 3 Wonderwoman
> ...


Gee mate if i can grow a half assed plant ive seen your last season im sure you could grow huge wonder womans  and when i topped it ( 4 times ) it didnt really even stunt it just keeps going at a constant pace


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Jan 18, 2015)

Springs a coming  . things are getting going, hello everyone. Curious bout that fireball (far right) Looks like everyone is doing pretty good .


----------



## angryblackman (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey Mikey welcome to the thread. What did you want to know about the Fireball?


----------



## mwooten102 (Jan 18, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3333980
> Gee mate if i can grow a half assed plant ive seen your last season im sure you could grow huge wonder womans  and when i topped it ( 4 times ) it didnt really even stunt it just keeps going at a constant pace


I'm really kind of wanting to do the trainwrecks in the boxes but I've only 2 seeds. If I go that route I may end up doing 4 of the wonder womans. I'm waiting another month before I start everything as I feel like I've been planting too early the last few years.


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Jan 18, 2015)

any good grows to look at with the fireball so I can get an idea of what I am working with there? I'm not sure who, but it came from the last riu bbq, as well as animal cookies, something with some purple tags, some LA confidential (i think) and some unmarked ones. the cuts I got were described to me as "the runts of the batch that were left over at the end" three or four didn't have roots, and a bunch started revegging. I am Not complaining at all, indeed I am very happy to have received the love and goodies, sad I wasn't able to go to the bbq this time. Just explaining the plants situation I guess- rusty, its been a few years, and just starting to get back into the swing of things.

And sorry about the multiple copies of pics- still adjusting to the new photo uploader


----------



## doublejj (Jan 18, 2015)

mikeykrinshaw12 said:


> any good grows to look at with the fireball so I can get an idea of what I am working with there? I'm not sure who, but it came from the last riu bbq, as well as animal cookies, something with some purple tags, some LA confidential (i think) and some unmarked ones.
> 
> And sorry about the multiple copies of pics- still adjusting to the new photo uploader


I believe the ones with purple tags are Cherry Pie from Garden Boss. All the CP clones he gave me at the bbq had purple tags.....


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks, JJ. yours are looking Great  Cherry Pie, Ok, I was thinking so, and it was suggested when I got them that's what they are. Makes sense. I have been having fun experimenting with them, . So much work and prep to do, kinda feeling overwhelmed at the moment actually. getting there. crazy weather I really hope it doesn't dump on us this spring.


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Jan 18, 2015)

oh yeah, and the L.A. confidential came in a cube that had wrapping on it with two others in cubes that were wrapped, they weren't rooted or labeled but I assumed they were all the same. kinda just trying to figure it out I want to take some cuttings soon and don't want to mix them.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 18, 2015)

mikeykrinshaw12 said:


> Thanks, JJ. yours are looking Great  Cherry Pie, Ok, I was thinking so, and it was suggested when I got them that's what they are. Makes sense. I have been having fun experimenting with them, . So much work and prep to do, kinda feeling overwhelmed at the moment actually. getting there. crazy weather I really hope it doesn't dump on us this spring.


Sweet Cherry Pie....


----------



## Tank6706 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hello everyone! Gonna wait to start middle of April-ish so just gonna be watching for awhile lol. But I'll be running hso blue dream, Ghs cheese, Tga agent orange, Tga jellybean, Ghs the church and a svs purple pine berry.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 18, 2015)

@TWS LA Con:




Various BBQ clones and males from @SomeGuy





MK from the BBQ:




AK47 from the BBQ:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fumble (Jan 18, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Sweet Cherry Pie....
> View attachment 3334114


And a dream to trim


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 18, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> I'm really kind of wanting to do the trainwrecks in the boxes but I've only 2 seeds. If I go that route I may end up doing 4 of the wonder womans. I'm waiting another month before I start everything as I feel like I've been planting too early the last few years.


Good stuff im looking forward to watching you....not in bed but you know out in the garden n stuff cos im crazy not kinky.


----------



## honeybread (Jan 18, 2015)

Here's my two ladies.

Mataro blue x white erkle.
Four months old, still in veg. 
Topped once, and supercropped.


----------



## angryblackman (Jan 18, 2015)

mikeykrinshaw12 said:


> any good grows to look at with the fireball so I can get an idea of what I am working with there? I'm not sure who, but it came from the last riu bbq, as well as animal cookies, something with some purple tags, some LA confidential (i think) and some unmarked ones. the cuts I got were described to me as "the runts of the batch that were left over at the end" three or four didn't have roots, and a bunch started revegging. I am Not complaining at all, indeed I am very happy to have received the love and goodies, sad I wasn't able to go to the bbq this time. Just explaining the plants situation I guess- rusty, its been a few years, and just starting to get back into the swing of things.
> 
> And sorry about the multiple copies of pics- still adjusting to the new photo uploader



If you got it from the last RIU BBQ then you got that straight out of my garden! Look in the Breeders Boutique thread for more info unless you have more specific questions. 

Fireball = Fire Alien Kush x Cherry Puff 7-9 weeks medium yield dense nugs.


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Jan 18, 2015)

awesome! thank you much, will definitely look into it!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 18, 2015)

honeybread said:


> Here's my two ladies.
> 
> Mataro blue x white erkle.
> Four months old, still in veg.
> Topped once, and supercropped.


Looking great man...the corn comes out soon ?


----------



## honeybread (Jan 18, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Looking great man...the corn comes out soon ?


Thanks Ruby.
I'm giving it another few days.
I harvested my first couple today  thought I might as well finish them.





Haha.

I'm starting to worry about height again, so I'm throwing a semi-cage together right now. I will up date some pics when I'm done.

Just need to find my hat, I can feel my bald spot cooking


----------



## lickalotapus (Jan 19, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Hey guys update time! Everything's looking great down here but we need rain pretty desperately. All my plants looked under watered before I took these pictures but its amazing how fast they bounce back like within half an hour of watering you can notice a huge difference, a short time lapse would be cool. Anyway may I ask some of you experienced growers, am I seeing a slight nitrogen deficiency in some of the plants and can under watering cause a deficiency because the plant cant take up nutrients? Im feeding with sun leaves bat guano and nitrosol. Other then that all is well they're turning into big girls now
> 
> LSD - Pretty Impressed with this one it was the only one not drooping from under watering! Pretty hardy I guess.
> 
> ...


For the first time all season I went to my plants the other day and about half of them had the exact same yellowing and dying older fan leaves as yours !! I know that my soil is full of nutrients so I came to the same conclusion as you , as my plants are pretty dry I think they cant take up nutrients without water so they kill of old fan leaves to cope . Do you usually get rain in nz during flower? I know its almost flower time here and starting in a few weeks its going topiss down for 2 months straight.


----------



## fumble (Jan 19, 2015)

honeybread said:


> Here's my two ladies.
> 
> Mataro blue x white erkle.
> Four months old, still in veg.
> Topped once, and supercropped.


very nice! love the veggies too.


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Jan 19, 2015)

lickalotapus said:


> For the first time all season I went to my plants the other day and about half of them had the exact same yellowing and dying older fan leaves as yours !! I know that my soil is full of nutrients so I came to the same conclusion as you , as my plants are pretty dry I think they cant take up nutrients without water so they kill of old fan leaves to cope . Do you usually get rain in nz during flower? I know its almost flower time here and starting in a few weeks its going topiss down for 2 months straight.



Your observation is correct.


----------



## Letstrip (Jan 19, 2015)

lickalotapus said:


> For the first time all season I went to my plants the other day and about half of them had the exact same yellowing and dying older fan leaves as yours !! I know that my soil is full of nutrients so I came to the same conclusion as you , as my plants are pretty dry I think they cant take up nutrients without water so they kill of old fan leaves to cope . Do you usually get rain in nz during flower? I know its almost flower time here and starting in a few weeks its going topiss down for 2 months straight.


Yeah thats all I could think of ay haha It rains during late flower here but theirs also still nice weather to but well see what the season brings


----------



## kali kid greenthumb (Jan 19, 2015)

shynee mac said:


> View attachment 3333178 View attachment 3333177 mykos and recharge is the TRUTH!! got my plants happy and green!!


I been looking for fellow recharge users but you the only one found on RIU unless I'm looking wrong but any ways What's growing on?? i know you that slogan Just want to say waz up to any recharge users because like you said ITS THE TRUTH!!! keep growing on!!!


----------



## shynee mac (Jan 19, 2015)

whats growin on @kali kid greenthumb yeah man Ive had seedlings that I thought would die and be brought back by recharge! ever since ive been using it all of my plants look super green, almost too green. but they definitely show signs of happiness. shout out to scotty!.....AND THE DUDE! you know the dude will get upset if you shout out scotty and leave him out


----------



## shynee mac (Jan 19, 2015)

kali kid greenthumb said:


> I been looking for fellow recharge users but you the only one found on RIU unless I'm looking wrong but any ways What's growing on?? i know you that slogan Just want to say waz up to any recharge users because like you said ITS THE TRUTH!!! keep growing on!!!


and recharge is really new hasn't got off the ground yet but it will, gonna replace a lot of expensive additives so a lot of hydro stores that cash in on expensive BS is gonna keep recharge on the hush! most of them promote "the synthetic wastes of money"


----------



## kali kid greenthumb (Jan 19, 2015)

shynee mac said:


> View attachment 3333178 View attachment 3333177 mykos and recharge is the TRUTH!! got my plants happy and green!!





shynee mac said:


> whats growin on @kali kid greenthumb yeah man Ive had seedlings that I thought would die and be brought back by recharge! ever since ive been using it all of my plants look super green, almost too green. but they definitely show signs of happiness. shout out to scotty!.....AND THE DUDE! you know the dude will get upset if you shout out scotty and leave him out


Yea the DUDE would haha, I seen the difference right away because my last run i didn't use any recharge and now that Im using its all nice and green and healthy. I also been using grow more nutrients additives and that stuff is really cheaper and works just as well if not better as those expensive well known brands. Definitely a shout out to THE DUDE ,Scotyy Real, and Jacob from grow more!! DGCREW


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 19, 2015)

Soon.....


----------



## 757growin (Jan 20, 2015)

Saw this pic the other day.. liked it so thought I I'd share it. Enjoy!


----------



## getawaymountain (Jan 20, 2015)

me and momma out in the greenhouse today nice to get outside !! i'm hunting for a certain pheno that will be showing soon of what i'm looking for in a parent for early seeds it will presex and i'll take her away and seed it up later this spring after making some early finishing clones


----------



## kali kid greenthumb (Jan 20, 2015)

STRAIN : GSC Pheno
23 days into flower she already starting trichome development
 
nodes are close on this particular plant cant wait to see in a few more weeks when she swells up
 
this is the canopy 12 plants 4x4 area gonna have to go in and do some clean up getting too bushy


----------



## fumble (Jan 20, 2015)

Looks awesome GM! Off to a great start  It's good to see you up and about. Tell Momma I said hello


----------



## getawaymountain (Jan 20, 2015)

fumble said:


> Looks awesome GM! Off to a great start  It's good to see you up and about. Tell Momma I said hello


hey there fumble !! how ya doing? good i hope it was nice to get up for awhile but i'm paying for it the leg has been letting me know it all night lol...momma says hi


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 20, 2015)

rubyfuit said:


> View attachment 3335245 Soon.....


Nice these Trinidad Scorpions will go out next month. They will have Carolina Rippers and ghost peppers too.
I typed this the other night and never posted now it looks like my garden will be in OR from now on


----------



## fumble (Jan 21, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> hey there fumble !! how ya doing? good i hope it was nice to get up for awhile but i'm paying for it the leg has been letting me know it all night lol...momma says hi


Doing pretty good. Just busy - but that's a good thing! You better let that leg rest up some


----------



## nuggs (Jan 21, 2015)

http://www.gaisma.com/en/location/sacramento-california.html


----------



## Garden Boss (Jan 21, 2015)

Mamas and Babies


----------



## getawaymountain (Jan 22, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Mamas and Babies


looking great as always keep it up gb


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Jan 22, 2015)

how old are those babys? looks nice.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 22, 2015)

Chopped the last LA Con.

LA Con #4 chopped:




Trimmed:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Letstrip (Jan 24, 2015)

Updates again soon! Just thought Id leave you all with a picture  Panama DC in the background.


----------



## dlftmyers (Jan 24, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Updates again soon! Just thought Id leave you all with a picture  Panama DC in the background.
> 
> View attachment 3338191


Awesome picture!!


----------



## mwooten102 (Jan 24, 2015)

That purple thistle s no joke.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 24, 2015)

Just started a few seeds @ 17 days
    

peace


----------



## Mohican (Jan 24, 2015)

Those leaves are so wide!


----------



## fumble (Jan 25, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> Just started a few seeds @ 17 days
> View attachment 3338385 View attachment 3338386 View attachment 3338387 View attachment 3338388 View attachment 3338389
> 
> peace


beautiful babies SkunkdOc  what is it that you have them growing in?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Line. Up so far for 2015.
Clones of snoop dog OG

 


Seed: my cross of Purple Bubba Kush x Purple Jurple.

 


More bubba Jurple

 


Jurple


----------



## Hierthanu (Jan 25, 2015)

Here we have 4 Bubble Gum and 3 Northern Light. Currently flipping to flower.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 25, 2015)

fumble said:


> beautiful babies SkunkdOc  what is it that you have them growing in?


Thanks mate growing in NFT 
using canna aqua vega 

http://www.nutriculture.com/


----------



## Hotshot123 (Jan 25, 2015)

Indoor, two Nitro Lemon Haze, about one week flower, and one orange bud for out doors, with one OG Kush Auto just starting flower, and another Orange bud out doors.


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Jan 25, 2015)

Transplanting time!  Outside in three or 4 weeks. Spring run. hopefully they don't get too much taller


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 25, 2015)

Northern Lights
    
Jack Herer


Flash Babylon 




All autos, about 20 days from harvest.


----------



## perdidobandito (Jan 25, 2015)

got my soil mixed and my plots cleared. Got about 400 mixed seeds collected over the winter. Also got the following:
Nanda devi
Malawi gold
Panama
Blueberry auto
Diesel auto
Kc45 

Good luck to everyone looking forward to seeing yalls grows!!


----------



## Letstrip (Jan 25, 2015)

Looks like my Panama is starting to flower and looks like I have a purple or red pheno


----------



## blunttrama12 (Jan 25, 2015)

girls scouts lst project


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 25, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Looks like my Panama is starting to flower and looks like I have a purple or red pheno


Really keen to see how that panama finishes for you mate


----------



## freemandrake (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Jan 26, 2015)

Beautiful!

I transplanted @TWS ' MK Ultra today:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 26, 2015)

freemandrake said:


> View attachment 3339306


Yo drake thats looking great for that size smart pot ...is it a 15 or bigger ?25 ?


----------



## freemandrake (Jan 26, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Yo drake thats looking great for that size smart pot ...is it a 15 or bigger ?25 ?


thanks mate, they are my homemade bottomless pots only 45l but plenty of rich soil underneath, I would like to use bigger pots but its not really practical out the bush.


----------



## getawaymountain (Jan 26, 2015)

freemandrake said:


> View attachment 3339306


 now thats the conditions i can relate too lol... guerilla growing


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2015)

About to chop up my moms and moving to OR. 
 
Some purple voodoo from my harvest will get more as i trim


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> About to chop up my moms and moving to OR.
> View attachment 3339619
> Some purple voodoo from my harvest will get more as i trim
> View attachment 3339620



Have you found an area to live in?
My sister lives in West Linn, Oregon and loves flowers


----------



## NugHunter (Jan 26, 2015)

freemandrake said:


> View attachment 3339306



Love the pic...very inspiring.....thanks for putting a big smile on my face


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 26, 2015)

*Whats good everyone? Been super busy havent been on in a long while, Im glad to say im back, I will be on and off so if you need something hit me up..*


----------



## lickalotapus (Jan 26, 2015)

freemandrake said:


> View attachment 3339306


They look awsome bro!!


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> About to chop up my moms and moving to OR.
> View attachment 3339619
> Some purple voodoo from my harvest will get more as i trim
> View attachment 3339620


looks very nice Dr


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> looks very nice Dr


They will look better 30 ft tall in the oregon sun


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 26, 2015)

Hello from straya


----------



## doublejj (Jan 26, 2015)

looking fabulous Ruby....


----------



## lickalotapus (Jan 26, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3339992 Hello from straya


They look sensational. What strains are they?


----------



## lickalotapus (Jan 27, 2015)

heres an update ,first 2 pics are humboldt seeds blue dream  panama oldtimers haze bangi haze x 4. the most vigorous plant ive ever seen .has grown to 9 ft in 12 weeks from seed old timers haze oldtimers haze  malawi malawi


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2015)

lickalotapus said:


> heres an update ,first 2 pics are humboldt seeds blue dream View attachment 3340048 View attachment 3340049panamaView attachment 3340050 oldtimers hazeView attachment 3340051 bangi haze x 4. the most vigorous plant ive ever seen .has grown to 9 ft in 12 weeks from seedView attachment 3340052 old timers hazeView attachment 3340053 oldtimers haze View attachment 3340054 malawiView attachment 3340055 malawiView attachment 3340056


If mine look sensational yours look better ...
Can we find a word for that ?

Well done !


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2015)

lickalotapus said:


> They look sensational. What strains are they?


Strawberry blue and wonder woman


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> They will look better 30 ft tall in the oregon sun


Hell yeah, no constraints. Cant wait to see the jungle!!


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Jan 27, 2015)

yeah that's looking great.... in veg.... not flowering, mind saying what region of the world you're in?


----------



## lickalotapus (Jan 27, 2015)

mikeykrinshaw12 said:


> yeah that's looking great.... in veg.... not flowering, mind saying what region of the world you're in?


Guerilla grow in eastern australia


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 27, 2015)

lickalotapus said:


> heres an update ,first 2 pics are humboldt seeds blue dream View attachment 3340048 View attachment 3340049panamaView attachment 3340050 oldtimers hazeView attachment 3340051 bangi haze x 4. the most vigorous plant ive ever seen .has grown to 9 ft in 12 weeks from seedView attachment 3340052 old timers hazeView attachment 3340053 oldtimers haze View attachment 3340054 malawiView attachment 3340055 malawiView attachment 3340056


Lovely sativas! They all look great
Man i am taking a old timers haze with me i had intended to go outside this year but looks like it will have to be run inside


----------



## doublejj (Jan 27, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Lovely sativas! They all look great
> Man i am taking a old timers haze with me i had intended to go outside this year but looks like it will have to be run inside


why?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 27, 2015)

doublejj said:


> why?


I don't think it will finish in eugene, but am i wrong? Right now i live at 30.2 n. lat., but am moving to your side of the country.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 27, 2015)

Yeah..most sativa's will have a hard time finishing north of the Oregon border....good luck


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I don't think it will finish in eugene, but am i wrong? Right now i live at 30.2 n. lat., but am moving to your side of the country.


You can always just send those sats my way Doc!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 27, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Yeah..most sativa's will have a hard time finishing north of the Oregon border....good luck


I am crossing it out to a purple voodoo so i should find something i can crop outside there.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2015)

That purple voodoo looks fkn exquisite


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 27, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Those leaves are so wide!


at 3 weeks now, this one is only 11 inch tall the big leaf is 10 inch wide bigger than my hand
(blues underground originals)


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 27, 2015)

Has anyone here grown Frisian Dew?

I was thinking about trying it out indoors and out.

Anyone with any FD experience? I thought someone here grew it last year... Was it Sam?


----------



## Garden Boss (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## lickalotapus (Jan 27, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Lovely sativas! They all look great
> Man i am taking a old timers haze with me i had intended to go outside this year but looks like it will have to be run inside


Id love to see that , will be a lot of electricity for not much bud though at 16-24


Dr.D81 said:


> Lovely sativas! They all look great
> Man i am taking a old timers haze with me i had intended to go outside this year but looks like it will have to be run inside


with
16-24 weeks flower time indoors , you must love sativas. Cool looking plant though.i hope mine makes it through the cold and rain


----------



## Letstrip (Jan 28, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Has anyone here grown Frisian Dew?
> 
> I was thinking about trying it out indoors and out.
> 
> Anyone with any FD experience? I thought someone here grew it last year... Was it Sam?


Someone grew FD outdoors here last season and it went really well by the looks of it, really frosty and smelt like berry's apparently!


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 28, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Someone grew FD outdoors here last season and it went really well by the looks of it, really frosty and smelt like berry's apparently!


@S'Manta ?


----------



## fumble (Jan 29, 2015)

speaking of...anyone heard from her? haven't seen her on in a bit


----------



## getawaymountain (Jan 29, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Someone grew FD outdoors here last season and it went really well by the looks of it, really frosty and smelt like berry's apparently!





Letstrip said:


> Someone grew FD outdoors here last season and it went really well by the looks of it, really frosty and smelt like berry's apparently!



northeast marco grew it a couple times he told me when i was just talking with him that he grew it here in new england check with him


----------



## 670420grower (Jan 29, 2015)

Wazzup everyone, greetings from the 670 islands. Got some ganja strains all lined up for 2015. 

Vision Seeds Jack Herer Feminized
Vision Seeds White Widow Feminized
Barney's Farm Acapulco Gold Feminized
GreenHouse Seeds White Rhino Feminized
Dutch Passion Seeds Blueberry Feminized
Dutch Passion Seeds Power Plant Feminized
Reserva Privada Kosher Kush Feminized
DNA Genetics Lemon OG Kush Feminised
Delicious Seeds Cotton Candy Feminized
Vision Seeds Bubble Yum Feminized
White Widow x The Ultimate
Delicious Seeds Critical Kali Mist Feminized
GreenHouse Seeds Super Lemon Haze Feminized
Sativa Seeds Hawaii Maui Waui Feminized
White Label Seeds Northern Lights Feminized
Humboldt Seed Organisation Blue Dream Feminized

Happy growing!


----------



## Letstrip (Jan 29, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> @S'Manta ?


Probably them but I think it was someone else I was thinking of hah It grows really good in wetter climates I think that's what I read somewhere.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 29, 2015)

670420grower said:


> Wazzup everyone, greetings from the 670 islands. Got some ganja strains all lined up for 2015.
> 
> Vision Seeds Jack Herer Feminized
> Vision Seeds White Widow Feminized
> ...


nice line up ...if u still got time grab some wonder woman seeds from nirvana  it will go well like the power plant ive seen some great threads with them outdoors


----------



## 670420grower (Jan 29, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> nice line up ...if u still got time grab some wonder woman seeds from nirvana  it will go well like the power plant ive seen some great threads with them outdoors


thanks rubyfruit, will make sure to add that to my collection. Happy growing


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2015)

Well this is what i am down to.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 29, 2015)

Bob Bitchen is taking time off for ski season and I adopted his girls. I also got the seeds @Dr.D81 left for me!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Bob Bitchen is taking time off for ski season and I adopted his girls. I also got the seeds @Dr.D81 left for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea fantastic! I hope you enjoy and spread them around. That ghost train haze should kick ass, and the blue moonshine has a great smell. The goji is ok but the #5 i just finished is way better.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 29, 2015)

670420grower said:


> thanks rubyfruit, will make sure to add that to my collection. Happy growing


To easy gardenboss put me onto it mines not finished yet but seems like its all he says it is


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Jan 29, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well this is what i am down to.
> View attachment 3341479


Totally dig the coffee container usage there- How do I plus rep, or can we anymore? haha LOVE it...

Might just have to copy cat and use a whole shit load of them to do a couple different grows haha, just to do it (huge coffee drinker, trying to cut back)


----------



## Letstrip (Jan 30, 2015)

You should put Open Show and Tell Outdoor 2015 so we just get all the lovely outdoor buds


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 30, 2015)

This ^^^^


----------



## Letstrip (Jan 30, 2015)

Drunk ocd woooo !


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 30, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Drunk ocd woooo !


I stepped on a crack today and now its thrown my day into chaos im all confused...


----------



## Letstrip (Jan 30, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I stepped on a crack today and now its thrown my day into chaos im all confused...


We will get though this..


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 30, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> We will get though this..


I hope so im up all nite doing niteshift lol


----------



## KushXOJ (Jan 30, 2015)

Can't wait till April I got a couple projects in the works. Been a while since I made my own seeds 

Forum x monster cookies 27 days from clone. Topped twice so far.












Bag seed clone #1 that wilted and almost shriveled up cause I transplanted before roots showed (noob mistake) but I saved her .

2 weeks ago .






2 days ago






Male forum cut x monster cookies iI used to chuck pollen on the following gsc bagseeds I've been running for a while.






Gsc Bagseed #1











Gsc bagseed #2





Gsc bagseed #3






And I'm making some forum x monster cookies f2s To run outdoors as well .


----------



## doublejj (Jan 30, 2015)

There is no residency requirement for Cali medical marijuana.....http://blog.sfgate.com/smellthetruth/2015/01/30/debunked-the-california-residency-requirement-for-medical-marijuana-is-a-myth/


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 30, 2015)

doublejj said:


> There is no residency requirement for Cali medical marijuana.....http://blog.sfgate.com/smellthetruth/2015/01/30/debunked-the-california-residency-requirement-for-medical-marijuana-is-a-myth/


Yea i will be getting mine just so i will be safe coming and going from no cal.


----------



## northeastmarco (Jan 30, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Has anyone here grown Frisian Dew?
> 
> I was thinking about trying it out indoors and out.
> 
> Anyone with any FD experience? I thought someone here grew it last year... Was it Sam?


I ran a few two years ago came out good.blackvalor ran a bunch last year and they came out great.go back and check out his posts in outdoors in the northeast,I think.if your in the northeast they will do fine for ya


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 30, 2015)

Here's my girls flowering along nicely! Barely legal porn.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 30, 2015)

northeastmarco said:


> I ran a few two years ago came out good.blackvalor ran a bunch last year and they came out great.go back and check out his posts in outdoors in the northeast,I think.if your in the northeast they will do fine for ya



I went and checked out his pics, I'm definitely interested in Frisian Dew. It looks to be killer genetics, I'm wondering about potency?

@Blackvalor how was the smoke?


----------



## northeastmarco (Jan 30, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I went and checked out his pics, I'm definitely interested in Frisian Dew. It looks to be killer genetics, I'm wondering about potency?
> 
> @Blackvalor how was the smoke?


He hasn't been around since the late fall


----------



## Letstrip (Jan 30, 2015)

My Panama is starting up with some purple calyxes  This isnt supposed to start flowering before the indica and hybrids so its kinda odd. Had some minor rabbit damage on my plants but nothing to major. Feeding my plants the transition bat guano now.

Panama


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 1, 2015)

So when growing outdoors from SEED do you need the length of day over 12 hours or the length of visible light over 12 hours?


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Feb 1, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> So when growing outdoors from SEED do you need the length of day over 12 hours or the length of visible light over 12 hours?



Neither.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Cool, thanks!!


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Feb 2, 2015)

you want both for veg, preferably more than 12 1/2 hrs also. flowering is typically induced when the suns FR spectrum peaks and drops consistently under between 12 and 13 hrs of light- Peak is morning, Drop is evening. If your peaks are Blue, Blue/White, Yellow/Blue, etc. the plant is less likely to flower. the plants have pigments that detect the amount and kind of light being received, which signals the cycles of its life. Hardened indoor strains always react more swiftly to the switch than landrace or outdoor strains that are accustomed to a cyclical schedule of lighting based on its geological location.

When the switch happens it triggers a reaction of the plant to release stored energy in the form of auxins that formulate the hormones which drive flowering growth, causing a chain reaction in the plant that is seen over the first 2 or 3 weeks of flowering, once consistency has been established the plant will put all of its remaining energy into flowering (to produce offspring) with the expectation of its natural (or conditioned) cycle coming to a close.

Many experiments have been done with very drastically different results when it comes to the plants reactions to going back and forth from in and out of the regular timing schedules, as well as bizarre timing schedules such as 24/12 and 36/12 (or something weird and alternating like 12On-8off-8on-12off-12on-8off-8on-12off), they will reveg and reflower as long as the light schedule stays consistently less than around 13 hrs in a 24 hr cycle, and then consistently more- until the plant has exhausted all of its energy in its confusion and finishes/dies. Very interesting stuff actually, and how well it can be controlled too.... by using LED light technologies it is theoretically possible to send the signal of both flowering and vegging at the same time- never seen it done though or heard of anyone wanting to try lol.


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Feb 2, 2015)

couple more weeks to go


----------



## getawaymountain (Feb 2, 2015)

nice looking plants !!


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Feb 2, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> nice looking plants !!


 Thank you. I set a goal of a half lb per on those for the spring run. Looks like I am right about there if I switched them outside now, weathers good for it, lol. But another 2 weeks inside they get. Been doing a few things to make it a bit more like outside in there, like keeping doors open day and night to let the temps regulate with outside temps (especially at night when it gets colder). The last thing I want is them getting stunted when they get thrown out.


----------



## doubletake (Feb 4, 2015)

Some day 34 hydro mk shots (there in 18 gallon totes)
Can't wait to get this years outdoor started another couple months.


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Feb 4, 2015)

excellent doubletake!


----------



## 670420grower (Feb 4, 2015)

Nice greens!


----------



## fumble (Feb 4, 2015)

right on DoubleTake! looks gorgeous


----------



## getawaymountain (Feb 5, 2015)

great looking buds !!


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2015)

Just calling in to say gday


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Feb 5, 2015)

@ruby fruit Beautiful garden you have there!


----------



## doubletake (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks guys 


And hell yeah @ruby fruit your doing great this year!


----------



## KushXOJ (Feb 5, 2015)

Preggo with the seeds I'm running outdoors. Forum x monster cookies was the male 

Bagseed #2







Forum x monster cookies (Yeti og dom)






Can't wait to see what I get from these crosses.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 5, 2015)

@ruby fruit - do you have any outdoor girls?


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2015)

doubletake said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> And hell yeah @ruby fruit your doing great this year!


Thanks DT ...they are the healthiest ive had a plant in years im really listening to what they tell me they want..
But its this site that has helped me find my mojo again


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @ruby fruit - do you have any outdoor girls?


Sure do as above mo...its feed day today do ill update and throw some pics here later.
Hope u have a gd day mate


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Feb 5, 2015)

I'd test out that bagseed #2 for sure  really nice


----------



## KushXOJ (Feb 5, 2015)

mikeykrinshaw12 said:


> I'd test out that bagseed #2 for sure  really nice


Id like to giveaway some once I figure out how many seeds I'll get. Only pollinated one branch with a q tip. Id love to see how they do with other growers.I'll post here when they are ready for sure


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Feb 5, 2015)

sweet sign me up!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 5, 2015)

I did that kind of pollination once. I only ended up with 5 seeds! Now I do a whole cola or plant!


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 5, 2015)

I have yet to purposely seed a plant and see seeds. LOL


----------



## doublejj (Feb 5, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> I have yet to purposely seed a plant and see seeds. LOL


ABM...your supposed to use plant pollen.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2015)

doublejj said:


> ABM...your supposed to use plant pollen.


yeah ya cant just use your belly button fluff like i did for years it just doesn't work ......


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2015)

ok as promised some updates on the garden...You will notice there is what looks like mite spots on the top of the leaves in some pics but this is mostly the soap residue that is left the next day after i spray for mites...im in the routine where if i go 7-9 days without spraying i am noticing the two spotted basic mite starting to find its way onto the plants...im rotating 2 different sprays and each time i spray the next day i spend a lot of time going over both plants checking the underside leaves for mites and everytime ill be damned if i can even find one.This is the best preventive season i have EVER had in regards to the mites.  touchwood.
Righto first cab off the ranks is the strawberry blue grown in a 15 gallon smart pot (yes i know a 60 would have been way better but the other plant in the ground has taken up all space so i stayed in a 15)......approx. 8-12 days into flower.Not expecting a monster yield here (id be content with 3 oz to be honest) but i know its going to be quality just by the way shes smelt since it was only a month old.


----------



## ragieboyyy (Feb 5, 2015)

Bag seed #2 looks awesome! Send some seeds my way in Wa state! Lol..

Still waiting for it warm up here to get the green house up goin agian should be ready to go by april/may last year i tossed em out on 4/20 lol. But I dunno what strains to run this year. I got my 09'Master Kush that im re moming out right now an a PlatinumGSC an a Prezidential 1.2 from MTG seeds. so im moming thos out right now to get ready . But i wanna try something new. So any ideas or suggestions lemme kno! 

Happy Farming!


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 5, 2015)

doublejj said:


> ABM...your supposed to use plant pollen.


Fuck!! I have been doing it all wrong!  LOL I was just throwing seeds at it hoping they would stick! hahaha


----------



## fumble (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey Angry...how's it going?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 5, 2015)

81 here today so want to get started outdoor 2015 but I know it's way toooooo early...does not help when the trees are in bloom my daffodils are blooming and plum tree is about to bloom.. Keep calm


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2015)

al the Wonder Woman 
I have stopped clearing the bottom area now prob took 12 clones of her.the top colas are going to finish large and heavy im guessing just by the way she a week into flower only slightly behing the SB.Cheers.....not even gonna estimate a yield,i don't wanna jinx a good thing.


----------



## lmoore2680 (Feb 5, 2015)

Looking good ruby

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 5, 2015)

fumble said:


> Hey Angry...how's it going?


We've had better days here. Things haven't been going to plan but other than that.... doing well.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2015)

ho


angryblackman said:


> We've had better days here. Things haven't been going to plan but other than that.... doing well.


hows the missus and the bubs growing ..all going well mate?


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Feb 5, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Fuck!! I have been doing it all wrong!  LOL I was just throwing seeds at it hoping they would stick! hahaha


I have seriously wondered about the affects of semen on cannabis plants.... or other secreted fluids....


----------



## fumble (Feb 6, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> We've had better days here. Things haven't been going to plan but other than that.... doing well.


I hear you. Shoulder down hun


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Feb 6, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3345796al the Wonder Woman
> I have stopped clearing the bottom area now prob took 12 clones of her.the top colas are going to finish large and heavy im guessing just by the way she a week into flower only slightly behing the SB.Cheers.....not even gonna estimate a yield,i don't wanna jinx a good thing.View attachment 3345777 View attachment 3345779


 I will be doing the same thing over the next week  and its a good time to, too.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 6, 2015)

Are those in a greenhouse or indoors?


----------



## rob333 (Feb 6, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> ok as promised some updates on the garden...You will notice there is what looks like mite spots on the top of the leaves in some pics but this is mostly the soap residue that is left the next day after i spray for mites...im in the routine where if i go 7-9 days without spraying i am noticing the two spotted basic mite starting to find its way onto the plants...im rotating 2 different sprays and each time i spray the next day i spend a lot of time going over both plants checking the underside leaves for mites and everytime ill be damned if i can even find one.This is the best preventive season i have EVER had in regards to the mites.  touchwood.
> Righto first cab off the ranks is the strawberry blue grown in a 15 gallon smart pot (yes i know a 60 would have been way better but the other plant in the ground has taken up all space so i stayed in a 15)......approx. 8-12 days into flower.Not expecting a monster yield here (id be content with 3 oz to be honest) but i know its going to be quality just by the way shes smelt since it was only a month old.View attachment 3345736


hey ruby send over to my gdp thread i think they will be impressed also ill inbox u some bud porn she started to chuck out some buds


----------



## rob333 (Feb 6, 2015)

rob333 said:


> hey ruby send over to my gdp thread i think they will be impressed also ill inbox u some bud porn she started to chuck out some buds


and fast aswell 4weeks of flower on tuesday


----------



## rob333 (Feb 6, 2015)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/be-the-last-time-i-top-and-out-door-plant.859023/page-2#post-11293543


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 6, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> ho
> 
> hows the missus and the bubs growing ..all going well mate?


Unfortunately not. We lost the baby at 6 1/2 weeks. Then my wife had complications from a following procedure 2 times. It's been a rough couple of months for sure and it has taken a toll on us both.


----------



## nuggs (Feb 6, 2015)

awww damn... sorry to hear this. pray things get better for you both.


----------



## BcDigger (Feb 6, 2015)

oh wow so sorry to hear that abm! i have been through that twice before, once was at 6 weeks and once at 9. I know how difficult it can be. and how much of a struggle it is to watch the one you love go thru so much physical and emotional pain and stress. I hope everything gets better soon for you both.


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks guys. It sucks and being the age that we are and the complications we had it's a difficult decision on whether to try again or not. I am leaning towards not as I would love to have another child but not at the risk of losing my wife or possibly both!


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Feb 6, 2015)

maybe some cheering up is in order- so much greatness in life. must accept and be happy for who we are and what we have- and all i have seen from you is kindness  feel better pics- fresh update- think of it like get well flowers ....


----------



## fumble (Feb 6, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Unfortunately not. We lost the baby at 6 1/2 weeks. Then my wife had complications from a following procedure 2 times. It's been a rough couple of months for sure and it has taken a toll on us both.


So sorry to hear that Angry  sending hugs and good thoughts your way


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 6, 2015)

fumble said:


> So sorry to hear that Angry  sending hugs and good thoughts your way


Thank you very much Fumble!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 6, 2015)

ABM! I am devastated. We had a long conversation about Dad-hood and children at the BBQ. You were so excited!

If there is anything I can do - please let me know!

If shit gets too heavy you can bring the fam down to Disneyland and hang out here.

So Sorry.
Mohican


----------



## 757growin (Feb 6, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Thank you very much Fumble!


Hey abm so sorry to hear ur loss. I hope you and your family heal and carry on as a strong loving unit. Best wishes to you and urs.


----------



## mwooten102 (Feb 6, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Unfortunately not. We lost the baby at 6 1/2 weeks. Then my wife had complications from a following procedure 2 times. It's been a rough couple of months for sure and it has taken a toll on us both.


Ah, I'm sorry to hear this man. All the best to you and yours, I hope things get better for yo guys.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 7, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Unfortunately not. We lost the baby at 6 1/2 weeks. Then my wife had complications from a following procedure 2 times. It's been a rough couple of months for sure and it has taken a toll on us both.


just read this after a busy dar or so...feeling for you angry really sorry that happened and hope you 2 guys pick urselves up and move on...take your time bro seen something similar with my sister its not easy at the start but like all ifes shit it throws at you ya come back .....


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Feb 7, 2015)

Purple one is coming down today


----------



## redeyedfrog (Feb 7, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Unfortunately not. We lost the baby at 6 1/2 weeks. Then my wife had complications from a following procedure 2 times. It's been a rough couple of months for sure and it has taken a toll on us both.


Damn dude my condolences! I went through a similar situation and I know it's rough! My wife took it super hard as it was our last chance. Take it easy man my thoughts are with you guys...


----------



## redeyedfrog (Feb 7, 2015)

Here's a update on my little girls....


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Feb 7, 2015)

looks nice- must be warm where you are, lucky


----------



## redeyedfrog (Feb 7, 2015)

35.3075° S, 149.1244° E


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Feb 7, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> 35.3075° S, 149.1244° E


Nice- so it's your full season there. great growing


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 7, 2015)

Im with redeyfrog same season for me its not warm its fireplace hot !


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Feb 7, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3347023 Im with redeyfrog same season for me its not warm its fireplace hot !


77 Degrees - 
 

But it gets that hot in the summer for sure, plants love it. lol, you can see how I punish the one that gets out of line trying to get ahead of the rest  (bottom Right)


----------



## Mohican (Feb 8, 2015)

Trimmed some REBAR:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## redeyedfrog (Feb 8, 2015)

mikeykrinshaw12 said:


> Nice- so it's your full season there. great growing


Thanks man


----------



## Letstrip (Feb 8, 2015)

Update time! Well my plants have gotten big now and both of the Panamas are in flower and one seems to be a purple pheno which is apparently quite rare so im happy about that however my hybrids and my indica are still not in flower whats goign on!? haha Never mind they look like they're prepping up to start really soon. Im quite excited now!

Panama DC my big bushy bitch 



LSD - Big and round, about 6 -7 ft tall. Looking a little under watered! But shel be sweet.



Cotton Candy - Finally shes actually doing some growing! Not quite as impressive but im happy with it just an odd pheno I guess.



Panama 1 - My runty little panama just starting to flower.



Taskenti - This thing is massive now shes topped half way up and is nearly 8ft! Shed be 10 easily untopped. Little under watered once again but gave it a big drink.



Panama 2 - In full flower now and looking sexy! Already smells to die for I can tell this is gonna be a strong sativa smoke, smells like berry's.

 

I like the looks of the hairs they look almost yellowy fluro green hah





That pretty much wraps it up for me for now!


----------



## fumble (Feb 8, 2015)

Very nice girls everyone


----------



## redeyedfrog (Feb 9, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Update time! Well my plants have gotten big now and both of the Panamas are in flower and one seems to be a purple pheno which is apparently quite rare so im happy about that however my hybrids and my indica are still not in flower whats goign on!? haha Never mind they look like they're prepping up to start really soon. Im quite excited now!
> 
> Panama DC my big bushy bitch
> 
> ...


Going strong man, amazing what a year under your belt will do, and a little help from your mates at RIU


----------



## redeyedfrog (Feb 9, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Going strong man, amazing what a year under your belt will do, and a little help from your mates at RIU


Seriously letstrip was the very first person I met here, I don't remember what happened but I think he lost the whole thing, so I'm so seriously stoked to see the pics of his beautiful buds. Well done bro!


----------



## Letstrip (Feb 9, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Seriously letstrip was the very first person I met here, I don't remember what happened but I think he lost the whole thing, so I'm so seriously stoked to see the pics of his beautiful buds. Well done bro!


Had only one plant and it was male then turned hermie and got an ounce and a half of seed filled hermie buds lol! It sucked but never mind weed is weed.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 9, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Had only one plant and it was male then turned hermie and got an ounce and a half of seed filled hermie buds lol! It sucked but never mind weed is weed.


Funny that..the last plant i had before finding riu was a hermie


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 9, 2015)

Still picking tomatoes from last years plants and they taste so good...


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 9, 2015)

Bubba Jurple seedlings for outdoor 2015 season..


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2015)

What strain of tomatoes? I want some of those! Did you go to the Cannabis Cup?



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 10, 2015)

Love that hat Mo!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 10, 2015)

I think they are called sweet 100.. did not make it to the cup
You want tomatoes or bubba Jurple ??


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes please! Any regular Jurple?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes, I have a few reg. Jurple seeds and about five reg. Jurple plants and some are starting to show sex..

Sent you a PM


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 10, 2015)

One of the reg. Jurple


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 10, 2015)

The entire Jurple family..


Or Jurple at rush hour


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 10, 2015)

Nice guys! Been out sick but have some clones rooted and ready to make the trip to our new home. The last should go out first of next week and we leave end of the week.


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Feb 10, 2015)

lots of busy bodies- good stuff  hows that jurple come out? sounds interesting....


----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2015)

Picked up a nice bag at the cup:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Picked up a nice bag at the cup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine if it was full


----------



## ragieboyyy (Feb 11, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> The entire Jurple family..
> 
> 
> Or Jurple at rush hour
> ...


The Jurple Fam's lookin good!


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 11, 2015)

Looking good everybody! I'm patiently waiting for outdoor and in the meantime running a little water-only organic inside. Jackberry F4 and a cross I made, JBF4 X Caramel Candy Kush. Day 23 in these pics since the flip.


----------



## getawaymountain (Feb 11, 2015)

things are nice in the greenhouse


----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2015)

This fall that bag will be full


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Feb 11, 2015)

So I recently harvested 2 automatic northern lights. I believe this were the most ruderalis out of the 3 I planted, the other one is still out there getting fat. Buds aren't fat, really sticky and smelly. I'm really liking.   
Also, we had some volcanic activity and some ashes came flying from the west. Had to give a good soak to the plants, they were covered in dust. Not liking that.

    
Top to bottom, flash babylon, jack herer and northern lights


----------



## freemandrake (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 12, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> things are nice in the greenhouse



Kind of small for so late in the season


----------



## elektrician (Feb 12, 2015)

ragieboyyy said:


> The Jurple Fam's lookin good!


now were all just waiting for the females of that family to grow up and mature. thehe


----------



## fumble (Feb 12, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> things are nice in the greenhouse


boy I'll say! looking good GM


----------



## getawaymountain (Feb 12, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Kind of small for so late in the season


ya i know they are only 2 months old and where started after the season and where done to pick the phenos i wanted for seed and instead of tossing the ones i didn't want i'm just letting them bud out for some fresh spring smoke their not for production lol


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Feb 12, 2015)

just starting to get sum out meselfs  just a bunch more work to do....


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 12, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> ya i know they are only 2 months old and where started after the season and where done to pick the phenos i wanted for seed and instead of tossing the ones i didn't want i'm just letting them bud out for some fresh spring smoke their not for production lol


Sorry was trying to be funny, I have a very odd sence of humor


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 12, 2015)

elektrician said:


> now were all just waiting for the females of that family to grow up and mature. thehe



They seem to be taking their sweet time.. 

Fortunately with age comes patience


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 12, 2015)

Meanwhile in the middle of an australian hot summer....


----------



## elektrician (Feb 12, 2015)

age refines taste. yummie


----------



## Letstrip (Feb 12, 2015)

Buds baby buds


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 13, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Buds baby buds
> 
> View attachment 3350123


who yeah strip they damn looking gd now ...how many weeks you think they are in?


----------



## Letstrip (Feb 14, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> who yeah strip they damn looking gd now ...how many weeks you think they are in?


This panama is a good 2 or 3 weeks in now  The rest aren't flowering yet but Ill see tomorrow hah


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2015)

I hope they come out looking like this:


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 15, 2015)

These wonder womans fem seeds from nirvana are really starting to come into a world of their own


----------



## honeybread (Feb 15, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3352238 These wonder womans fem seeds from nirvana are really starting to come into a world of their own


Looking great Rubes 

We both seem around the same stage of flower. I think the stretch has slowed down on mine now, and the buds are starting to plump up


----------



## sgbfcoop (Feb 15, 2015)

This was a great thread to find. You all have some really lovely outdoor grows! 

I'm borrowing ideas now that I get to move to the great outdoors this year.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 15, 2015)

totally agree...this pic above is of a mates wonder woman I donated to him after a couple rough years...favour for a mate...
hes one neighbor and my security when needed if im away as well...
mine definitely has stopped stretching I done a bit of tie down/lst yesterday for the final time and yep the buds are startening to fatten now ...no more stretch thank god.
Would love to see you give this strain a run next year mate im sure you can get 2-3lb of this in full sun at a minimum


----------



## honeybread (Feb 15, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> totally agree...this pic above is of a mates wonder woman I donated to him after a couple rough years...favour for a mate...
> hes one neighbor and my security when needed if im away as well...
> mine definitely has stopped stretching I done a bit of tie down/lst yesterday for the final time and yep the buds are startening to fatten now ...no more stretch thank god.
> Would love to see you give this strain a run next year mate im sure you can get 2-3lb of this in full sun at a minimum


I was so close to getting some Wonder Woman seeds on my first indoor grow, instead I went for Nirvanas Northern lights, and was more then happy with the results 

Apart from Nirvana my favourite breeders (so far) are Mr Nice, and OG Raskal

Wonder Woman is defanatly on my short list for my next order, after watching your grow.

Might be a while before I make another order, I have enough seeds to last a few seasons
And I can't believe how good these beans I crossed are going, must be the hybrid vigor that F1 seeds are said to display. And out of all the seeds that my mates and myself have popped (about  all have been females with zero herm traits. And they seem so fool proof to grow.

I will share the love if we ever can organise a BBQ I'd love to see what some of you guys with more outdoor experience would end up with using my cross


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 15, 2015)

honeybread said:


> I was so close to getting some Wonder Woman seeds on my first indoor grow, instead I went for Nirvanas Northern lights, and was more then happy with the results
> 
> Apart from Nirvana my favourite breeders (so far) are Mr Nice, and OG Raskal
> 
> ...


im with you there mate ...im very well experienced at growing fucked up plants...this is my first yr for prob 6 that I actually look like succeeding ...touchwood....id run one of your crosses in a 15 gallon to try it out next yr for sure....at this stage the wonder woman is getting run again with even more improvements in mind providing it turns out a nice smoke after a 6 week cure


----------



## Letstrip (Feb 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I hope they come out looking like this:


Is that Panama mate?


----------



## BcDigger (Feb 16, 2015)

sgbfcoop said:


> This was a great thread to find. You all have some really lovely outdoor grows!
> 
> I'm borrowing ideas now that I get to move to the great outdoors this year.


ya this is a great thread! i dont think theres a person on here that hasnt learned something new. Veteran and rookie growers alike can benefit from following here. Hope you stick around and share you grow.


----------



## Garden Boss (Feb 16, 2015)

Love those Cali girls in the sun


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 16, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Love those Cali girls in the sun


only in cali sexy cherry pies


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Bubba Jurple, its is a female.. YES.
Just love her fat leaves.


----------



## fumble (Feb 16, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Love those Cali girls in the sun


Looking good GB  What are the 3 white things in top right? 



FLkeys1 said:


> Bubba Jurple, its is a female.. YES.
> Just love her fat leaves.
> 
> View attachment 3352984


Beautiful FL  I just love top shots


----------



## lickalotapus (Feb 17, 2015)

my giant blue dream old timers haze malawi panama bangi haze oldtimers haze old timers haze trunk i think this is a nepalese jam  bangi haze 

sorry for the lack of details. im in a mad rush about to leave for snowboarding overseas


----------



## lickalotapus (Feb 17, 2015)

and this girl . it hink its either a nepalese jam or a panama .maybe you guys can help me out here


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 17, 2015)

lickalotapus said:


> View attachment 3353238 and this girl . it hink its either a nepalese jam or a panama .maybe you guys can help me out here


wow!!!! ur going really well some really gd shit happening there congratulations...my guess is its not a panama?...but what the hell would I know ..that old timers is gonna be a kick arse smoke!


----------



## lickalotapus (Feb 17, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> wow!!!! ur going really well some really gd shit happening there congratulations...my guess is its not a panama?...but what the hell would I know ..that old timers is gonna be a kick arse smoke!


Thanks fruits .yeah Iv got a good feeling about this season .everything is flowering now exceptmalawi and old timers haze . Apparently the old timers haze high has no roof. I guess we will find out for ourselves at the harvest bbq haha .


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 17, 2015)

lickalotapus said:


> Thanks fruits .yeah Iv got a good feeling about this season .everything is flowering now exceptmalawi and old timers haze . Apparently the old timers haze high has no roof. I guess we will find out for ourselves at the harvest bbq haha .


----------



## Letstrip (Feb 17, 2015)

lickalotapus said:


> View attachment 3353238 and this girl . it hink its either a nepalese jam or a panama .maybe you guys can help me out here


Amazing plants man! My guess would be not Panama. What do you feed mate?


----------



## lickalotapus (Feb 17, 2015)

Soil is


Letstrip said:


> Amazing plants man! My guess would be not Panama. What do you feed mate?


my soil mix os native soil coco chicken cow manure , mushroom compost and dynamic lifter 
and the only thing they get fed is topdressed with compost coco cow manure and mushroom compost all mixed up . No nutrients used and havnt been watered at all except for the water that lands in a few buckets


----------



## Garden Boss (Feb 17, 2015)

fumble said:


> Looking good GB  What are the 3 white things in top right?


That's my Grobots.
I picked up an automatic light deprivation setup. And I can run it off grid (solar)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 17, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Bubba Jurple, its is a female.. YES.
> Just love her fat leaves.
> 
> View attachment 3352984


I have some of these left but no jurple for me
Really i will be loosing a lot more of my stuff than i would like but thats life. We leave thursday to make a week trip of it.


----------



## BcDigger (Feb 17, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> That's my Grobots.
> I picked up an automatic light deprivation setup. And I can run it off grid (solar)


Thats so awesome. was wodering how you were gonna deprive them.... I should have known, of course you'd use solar powered robots! I'll assume they're on a timer so you dont have any variance in scedule.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have some of these left but no jurple for me
> Really i will be loosing a lot more of my stuff than i would like but thats life. We leave thursday to make a week trip of it.


I will have more Jurple.. I have some male and female plants now that I will be back crossing to get more seeds.. When you get settled in to the new place I will send you seeds if you want more.. I also have a ton of Jurple pollen from the first two males


----------



## doublejj (Feb 17, 2015)

Grobots look awesome GB...I was looking at a light dep system the other day that you can run from you iphone...


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 17, 2015)

2o15 out door plants- Jilly bean , purple cadilac, purple kush, dog, and more to come.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 17, 2015)

This should be a fun grow.. Sprouted day two. The Big Buds sprouted over night.. 
Showing my age but whenever I hear or see purple haze I think of Jimmy Hendrix 
Hmmm. If one is a killer male I may cross it with a female Jurple for a 
Jurple Haze???


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Feb 18, 2015)

Last 2 of the autos. Coming down today just after the Champions League matches


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Dropped a few seeds today..

 2015

HR
Smile "LA Con. X Love child
Venom OG
Jesus OG x Scottys OG
Malawi mozambique x blue dream
Mulanje x ??
Jesus OG
Big bud
Purple haze x black berry
Tropical bliss
Saipan bomb
Local stoker
Northern punch
Sarijuana


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 18, 2015)

What do you all think of a cross of ...

Female Jurple x male Big Bud

Goal would be to end up with massive Jurple buds that smell like pineapple, mango and citrus..


----------



## fumble (Feb 18, 2015)

you had me with massive buds


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 19, 2015)

fumble said:


> you had me with massive buds


You had me on the mango....


----------



## ragieboyyy (Feb 19, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Bubba Jurple, its is a female.. YES.
> Just love her fat leaves.
> 
> View attachment 3352984


Big ol fat leafs on her! Lovin the Jurple fam ya got goin, Keep it up !!


----------



## ragieboyyy (Feb 19, 2015)

Went in the green house today, still gota do alota cleaning an what not to do in there. But got me excited for this year.. bout 2 to 3 months left here m Eastern Wa.. still gota figure what ima toss in there tho... I kno ima do some of my 09'MasterKushs an maybe some PlatinumGSCs (i got 2 clones from 2 different people to make sure i get an good PGSC). But I also grabed a bunch a diff strains from a friend. Dunno what ones to go with never had or grew ne of these yet cept the 09'Master ive had since i started.. but heres the list of what i got..

Agent orange
White widow
Pineapple kush
Blu cheese
Orange kush
Lemon skunk

Platinum GSC( 1&2 )
09' Master Kush

What yall think i should go with?
Greenhouse is 20'x10' last year i did 9 out there in 15gal pots.. was thinking bout maybe 6-8 this year any sugestions? Or ideas how i should do this seasons grow?

GH (that needs cleaned lol)


BABYS


Cpl shots of indoor MK's bout 20days in flower


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 19, 2015)

ragieboyyy said:


> Went in the green house today, still gota do alota cleaning an what not to do in there. But got me excited for this year.. bout 2 to 3 months left here m Eastern Wa.. still gota figure what ima toss in there tho... I kno ima do some of my 09'MasterKushs an maybe some PlatinumGSCs (i got 2 clones from 2 different people to make sure i get an good PGSC). But I also grabed a bunch a diff strains from a friend. Dunno what ones to go with never had or grew ne of these yet cept the 09'Master ive had since i started.. but heres the list of what i got..
> 
> Agent orange
> White widow
> ...


An agent orange sounds gd when i read the review on it ...do you mind me asking what sort of yield on average you pull out of a 15 ? Im just curious as im doing a 15 now in a smart pot ..first time for both for me.Is say 3/4 lb unrealistic ? Depending on strain of course


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 19, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> An agent orange sounds gd when i read the review on it ...do you mind me asking what sort of yield on average you pull out of a 15 ? Im just curious as im doing a 15 now in a smart pot ..first time for both for me.Is say 3/4 lb unrealistic ? Depending on strain of course


Here is a shot of the 15 gal that I was using a couple seasons ago for size reference.  I took this to show the stretch on this plant and so that people can get an idea of what it looks like.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 19, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Here is a shot of the 15 gal that I was using a couple seasons ago for size reference.  I took this to show the stretch on this plant and so that people can get an idea of what it looks like.
> View attachment 3354813


Thanks for posting that ABM that helps heaps...ill try n get a decent pic of the one in 15 today ...im on the right track for sure looks comparable to yours obviously different strains but i got good stretch of mine (strawberry blue )..using the 15 smarty has taught me the value of daily watering,if i go say 36 hrs shes dropping and telling me water me now !.lol
If i focus on ur pic i can see exactly where your stretch started and how much..amazing when u can read a plant like a book


----------



## fumble (Feb 19, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> An agent orange sounds gd when i read the review on it ...do you mind me asking what sort of yield on average you pull out of a 15 ? Im just curious as im doing a 15 now in a smart pot ..first time for both for me.Is say 3/4 lb unrealistic ? Depending on strain of course


I got a little over a pound in a 15 gal my first grow with a Purple Kush


----------



## doublejj (Feb 19, 2015)

fumble said:


> I got a little over a pound in a 15 gal my first grow with a Purple Kush


...


----------



## doublejj (Feb 19, 2015)

ragieboyyy said:


> Went in the green house today, still gota do alota cleaning an what not to do in there. But got me excited for this year.. bout 2 to 3 months left here m Eastern Wa.. still gota figure what ima toss in there tho... I kno ima do some of my 09'MasterKushs an maybe some PlatinumGSCs (i got 2 clones from 2 different people to make sure i get an good PGSC). But I also grabed a bunch a diff strains from a friend. Dunno what ones to go with never had or grew ne of these yet cept the 09'Master ive had since i started.. but heres the list of what i got..
> 
> Agent orange
> White widow
> ...


I would do 6 in 100gl smart pots....Good luck
P.S. Come to the 420 bbq,..


----------



## timwarrior (Feb 19, 2015)

I went to the garden to weed yesterday and found a stray plant that must have dropped from a bud. This is great news. I have never had that happen. Anyone ever have this happen. I am more surprised as to how early it sprang up.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 19, 2015)

fumble said:


> I got a little over a pound in a 15 gal my first grow with a Purple Kush


Im with jj on that effort ...id be wrapt if i got 5-6 oz on the 15 gal ...hell it smells so much like a nice lolly id be happy with even 3 ...a lb is sure something smashed over centre field at 380yds


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 19, 2015)

timwarrior said:


> I went to the garden to weed yesterday and found a stray plant that must have dropped from a bud. This is great news. I have never had that happen. Anyone ever have this happen. I am more surprised as to how early it sprang up.


I reckon mo would have that happen all the time if anyone


----------



## fumble (Feb 19, 2015)

lol Ruby...I was just gonna say that


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 19, 2015)

Gee fumble you sound like my wife lol....we pretty much dont have to speak we know what we mean without speaking 
Lucky you havnt got me for a husband cos i am one ugly mofo ...but keep that quiet cos my wife tells me im not bad looking lol..she does wear glasses sometimes


----------



## Mohican (Feb 19, 2015)

My whole garden this year is from stray seeds 










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## treemansbuds (Feb 19, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Gee fumble you sound like my wife lol....we pretty much dont have to speak we know what we mean without speaking
> Lucky you havnt got me for a husband cos i am one ugly mofo ...but keep that quiet cos my wife tells me im not bad looking lol..she does wear glasses sometimes


I've seen the back side.........naked!
Good woman (she may be a bit far sighted) you got there Ruby. 
TMB-


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Someone was talking about this weird leaf thing the other day.. This is on one of the Bubba Jurple seedlings out side.. Kind of hard to see it but the leaf across from it has the normal three finger while the other one has three plus another three little finger leaves.. Very strange...


----------



## ragieboyyy (Feb 19, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> An agent orange sounds gd when i read the review on it ...do you mind me asking what sort of yield on average you pull out of a 15 ? Im just curious as im doing a 15 now in a smart pot ..first time for both for me.Is say 3/4 lb unrealistic ? Depending on strain of course


 I averaged bout 10ozs on some plants an a good lb on others. But i did experience root bound in my 15. Was my 1st outdoor grow, an didnt put into factor how long they veged. Threw them out side on 4/20 Translated em bout the 5/20 maybe lil after to the 15gals. An lil more then half finished middle of October. the rest at the end.. so i had a rookie mistake. But really didnt kno the season much leta lone outdoor growing. Been inside for 8yrs n use to veging for only 60days or less. Bet my product came out exlclent. People would tell me "u sure this is outdoor? lol." But had lota early yellowing bout a month into flower so I knew. jus had no room to transplant  .. but was thinking wayy biger pots or. Cut the bottoms out of my pots now an dig into the ground an, an set pots in the hole, fill em with soil an let em go. The dirt/soil round here is suppose to real rich. We produce a good 80% of apples round the US.. 

An yee im lookin forward to seeing how the agent orange turns out also.. hopeing I get a indoor run to know more before the season begins here.. 

And thanks again for the info guys. Ill try an make it the bbq. But Im on probation for a dui n they wont even let me smoke my meds tell im done with the alcohol classes. Its BS but i drank n drove so i did it to myself.. but they can't stop me from producing meds for others, they said so them selfs.. jus can't "consume"..


----------



## ragieboyyy (Feb 19, 2015)

Sorry bout the small book i typed. Tryed fitin in all in 1 message lol


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Breaking News all of the OC has little cannabis seedling come up everywhere 

Thanks to Mohican spreading the love..


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Feb 19, 2015)

unchecked males ruining crops...... no bueno-


----------



## Garden Boss (Feb 19, 2015)

A sweet little setup for anyone near a creek/river....


----------



## BcDigger (Feb 19, 2015)

timwarrior said:


> I went to the garden to weed yesterday and found a stray plant that must have dropped from a bud. This is great news. I have never had that happen. Anyone ever have this happen. I am more surprised as to how early it sprang up.


My in laws had a tiny seedling spring up from a roach that was put out in a planter. lol they screwed it riiiighht up!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 19, 2015)

PakiPunch Super Male with Fireballs and Animal Cookies:




Purple Mulanje Cross Male:




Hope you don't get any seeds!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello mikeykrinshaw...

Watch this ...wat you think ?
Forensic Pathology:


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Feb 20, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Hello mikeykrinshaw...
> 
> Watch this ...wat you think ?
> Forensic Pathology:


 I think that is a job I couldn't hack it at, lol. Not sure what your going for there? must have gone right over my head.


----------



## 757growin (Feb 20, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Hello mikeykrinshaw...
> 
> Watch this ...wat you think ?
> Forensic Pathology:


Like 30 seconds in an I'm like this shit is boring. Wtf is he saying anyway. At least that's what I got after my wake and bake!


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Feb 20, 2015)

757growin said:


> Like 30 seconds in an I'm like this shit is boring. Wtf is he saying anyway. At least that's what I got after my wake and bake!


maybe that was the point that went over my head. idk, kinda seemed like it was meant to say something to me.... I think my posting days are coming to a close, though.


----------



## hexthat (Feb 20, 2015)

Lemon Larry OG


Lemon Larry OG x 3D
 

Fake OG


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Feb 21, 2015)

So all 3 northern lights automatic came out great. Strong buzz, smell and taste were very different from anything else I've had. All seedless, I'm starting to regret that


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 21, 2015)

757growin said:


> Like 30 seconds in an I'm like this shit is boring. Wtf is he saying anyway. At least that's what I got after my wake and bake!


757 !! Thats why i put it there for mikey !!


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 21, 2015)

mikeykrinshaw12 said:


> maybe that was the point that went over my head. idk, kinda seemed like it was meant to say something to me.... I think my posting days are coming to a close, though.


Hay dude it wasnt s malicous thing man just shit stirring ya


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 23, 2015)

I have seen tri leaf plants but this bubba Jurple is a quad leaf. It's to early to tell if it is one head with four leaves or if it bifurcated in to two separate heads ??


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 24, 2015)

Just some snaps from the other side


----------



## reza92 (Feb 24, 2015)

hey guys here's an update from down here in oz 


master chief
  

rando bag seed
   

big red
 

bubblegum


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Feb 24, 2015)

Northern Lights Auto

 
Flash Babylon Auto



Jack Herer Auto (Favorite one out of the bunch)


----------



## timwarrior (Feb 24, 2015)

Here is a random seed that popped during the winter. It is a nice surprise. Hopefully she is a she.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 24, 2015)

@reza92 - Look at all of those skinny leaves! Sativa heaven!

Here is a bit of my garden:









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Garden Boss (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 25, 2015)

The days are getting longer here .. Need to get more soil to fill the beds up and decided what I will be growing in them?? I am sure I will be planting a few other girls around the garden.. My biggest issue last year was the smell in the fall at flower time.. 

Pics. My two raised beds and baby bubba Jurple growing outside from seed..


----------



## fumble (Feb 25, 2015)

nice FL! I see very big plants in your future


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 25, 2015)

fumble said:


> nice FL! I see very big plants in your future


Thanks!! I plan to get a earlier start this year then last year so I have a pretty good feeling I will get bigger plants I am really looking forward to growing Jurple in the ground this year. The seeds from her are in the Baggie and on the heat pad and I have a few clones from the queen Jurple that will go out later.. 
Also plan to make some new crosses for future crops


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 25, 2015)

I love privacy settings, if only we had this feature in life.


----------



## reza92 (Feb 25, 2015)

Fangule said:


> Mind your self noone was talking to you.View attachment 3359449


racial slurs against other members aren't cool. remember we're all here for the same reason too admire an amazing plant mother nature has blessed us with.


----------



## Fangule (Feb 25, 2015)

Yeah well read my entire thread if you wanna know what some of these ppl have for brains. It's called tolerance and here for some strange reason there's lots of it.


----------



## 757growin (Feb 25, 2015)

Fangule said:


> Yeah well read my entire thread if you wanna know what some of these ppl have for brains. It's called tolerance and here for some strange reason there's lots of it.


Hey whoever is picking on this poor guy, come and pick on me in my thread! I need some action in there and I don't get hurt feelings. Lmao this is crazy. But seriously I need some action!


----------



## Fangule (Feb 25, 2015)

Aint noone pickin on me I'm dominant. I don't want garbage on my thread. They've been told, warned, owned yet they still come back. My grow sucks why they goto come then? I don't understand I get stupid when i don't understand.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Fangule said:


> Aint noone pickin on me I'm dominant. I don't want garbage on my thread. They've been told, warned, owned yet they still come back. My grow sucks why they goto come then? I don't understand I get stupid when i don't understand.


I went and read your thread. They come back because you are so arrogant you make it fun for people to pick on you. You act like you know it all and yet you asked for comments in your first post and when you get ones that don't boost your ego you shoot them down.. 
Still wish the best of luck to you in life


----------



## reza92 (Feb 25, 2015)

Fangule said:


> Yeah well read my entire thread if you wanna know what some of these ppl have for brains. It's called tolerance and here for some strange reason there's lots of it.


i read your thread. all 7 pages. not really impressed. experienced growers tried to give you some advice and alls you did was insult them for it. you dont need to follow there advice but there is no need to insult them. 

the only reason people ended up trolling your thread was because of your insults and arrogant attitude

its your own fault your thread descended into nothing but name calling and the mods locked it.


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 25, 2015)

I seemed to have trolled you well here.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 25, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> I seemed to have trolled you well here.


Cunning black man?


----------



## Garden Boss (Feb 25, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> another melt down huh ! Did you take your meds today?


he wants to be a mod... LOL


----------



## reza92 (Feb 25, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I taught Fangule about select harvesting...View attachment 3359574today he posted this..View attachment 3359575He is by far the worse student I've ever had...


im not sure what i laughed at more, this or him threatening a mod.


----------



## mud1m (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Fangule (Feb 25, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Lmao.....is he aware he's not on stormfront right now?


I see your back from Disney Land. Did you meet Dumbo ???


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 25, 2015)

Fangule said:


> I see your back from Disney Land. Did you meet Dumbo ???


Yes I did.. and I must say your wife is a very lovely lady!


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 25, 2015)

mud1m said:


>


Sup mud how are you doing bro?


----------



## Fangule (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm fine


----------



## fumble (Feb 25, 2015)

Looks like we have a pissing contest in here boys


----------



## mud1m (Feb 25, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Sup mud how are you doing bro?


Doin just great,, how bout yourself there sunshine?


----------



## Fangule (Feb 25, 2015)

I'd rather rage than be wrong.


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## angryblackman (Feb 25, 2015)

Ok.. time to hit the ignore button.


----------



## Fangule (Feb 25, 2015)

see ya wouldnt wanna be ya


----------



## ragieboyyy (Feb 26, 2015)

Where Ill be working This summer if everything follows through  legal shmegal

http://m.ifiberone.com/news/greenhouses-under-construction-for-pot-grow-operation-in-moses-lake/youtube_df46d4f8-bc6e-11e4-bf5e-6b284bb9c18a.html?mode=jqm


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 26, 2015)

Hy cow i come to this thread for the first time in a couple days and bam ! .. its here again...did the doctor drop him on his head or something at birth ?
Anyways heres where i stand in the season..hope everyones on track for a gd start to theirs


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh and i havnt seen @FresnoFarmer for quite a while so heres the strawberry blue (he grew the same and i liked it enough to give it a run )


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 26, 2015)

757growin said:


> Hey whoever is picking on this poor guy, come and pick on me in my thread! I need some action in there and I don't get hurt feelings. Lmao this is crazy. But seriously I need some action!


Im kinda embarrassed i get quite a few on my thread and all i got is a measly 2 plants...but all the jokes and shit make it wat it is ..
Just no rascist shit or shit about ppl with a problem they cant help ( my daughter is autistic ) ...ya can tell me i got a small dick if ya want ...cos its true lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 26, 2015)

reza92 said:


> im not sure what i laughed at more, this or him threatening a mod.


I like how in one of his first screenshots of his pc he has red rock opium in his search bar and than hes telling someone a post later they gotta be tweaking lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 26, 2015)

Someone needs to pump my ego up and tell me my small plant the strawberry blue is gonna yield more than that other angry dudes 2 ounces per plant...please


----------



## reza92 (Feb 26, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Someone needs to pump my ego up and tell me my small plant the strawberry blue is gonna yield more than that other angry dudes 2 ounces per plant...please


wow good catch. i didnt even see that


----------



## reza92 (Feb 26, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Someone needs to pump my ego up and tell me my small plant the strawberry blue is gonna yield more than that other angry dudes 2 ounces per plant...please


bad news bro 1 oz max


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 26, 2015)

reza92 said:


> bad news bro 1 oz max


Shit man...was hoping for a garden boss pound


----------



## Garden Boss (Feb 26, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Shit man...was hoping for a garden boss pound


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 26, 2015)

Yawn.. Good morning guys..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 26, 2015)

As far as how much one gets off a plant?
I think it's all realtive to each grower.. Say you grew your first plant and got a oz and your next plant you grew was 2 oz I could see where a person would be happy.. The problem with Fangule, the guy last night is he was so arrogant and the words he used to describe california and how he referred to @angryblackman just showed how ignorant he is and a racist. 
Spent a week here few years back, Hawks nest resort on cat island Bahamas. During the entire week I saw only one other person on that beach


----------



## sunni (Feb 26, 2015)

party's always over when sunni comes..


 wahhhhhhhh

i wanna party


----------



## doublejj (Feb 26, 2015)

sunni said:


> party's always over when sunni comes..
> 
> 
> wahhhhhhhh
> ...


come to the bbq


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Blue Dream x Love Child outside for a little sun..


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2015)

We need to pitch in and buy @sunni a ticket!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2015)

How do you get them so big in such a small container! The soil mix is interesting. Please educate me!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> We need to pitch in and buy @sunni a ticket!


That's how Lindsay Lohan gets to a lot of parties around the world....


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 26, 2015)

It's a one gal. Container and she is 22" tall. She has been inside under a 600w HPS light.
Soil is straight from the bag FF Ocean forest.
I think it is the strain, grows crazy fast, faster then any other plant I have.
I am seeing a few roots at the bottom of the pot and I am just about to move her up to a three gal.. Most awesome skunk smell and gets super frosty in flower..never got mom to full flower due to wind and rain storm that snapped her branch off.. One of the few plants I have seen that even the big fan leaves get trichomes while in flower..

Here is mom, you can see the fan leaf and all the trichomes on it..she smelled the garden up more then master or bubba kush


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2015)

Love Child was super vigorous and Blue Dream was super frosty. I hope the numbing terpene is carried over from Love Child. Love Child had big serrations and Blue Dream had fine serrations. Looks like you got a perfect 55/50 mix!

I need to get some of that soil! Where do you get it?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 26, 2015)

I get it at discount hydro in riverside, they always have if for 9.95 a bag on a perm. Special.. I plan to get a few bags and use it in the raised beds for this season..

I don't recall any numbing ;-(.

I did use a little of the ace of spades pollen I got from you on her.
I also took the triangle pollen and used it on Snoop Dogg looking for some three dog night seeds


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Santa came early


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2015)

What did you get!?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 26, 2015)

#1 *SaipAna*
#2 *PMV670*
#3 *SaipanPwR*
#4 *Taga*
#5 *Saipanistan* (afghani x local sativa)


Lots of sativa


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2015)

Get some close ups and post them on the seed pic thread please!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Get some close ups and post them on the seed pic thread please!




Will do tomorrow


----------



## charles lewis (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey fellas eveyones plans seems good as always hope all grows go well.

I just came across something pretty interesting, my buddies friend a cloner all she does is clone nothing else. She passed along a clone that was done while still on the mother. She wouldn't say exactly how it was done, so i was wondering if anyone has tried or done it that way?

I think it would be a cool way to break down a mother or remove all those bottom branching that could be and plant them as whole plants instead of tossing them million clones.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2015)

Look up "air cloning."


----------



## reza92 (Feb 26, 2015)

charles lewis said:


> Hey fellas eveyones plans seems good as always hope all grows go well.
> 
> I just came across something pretty interesting, my buddies friend a cloner all she does is clone nothing else. She passed along a clone that was done while still on the mother. She wouldn't say exactly how it was done, so i was wondering if anyone has tried or done it that way?
> 
> I think it would be a cool way to break down a mother or remove all those bottom branching that could be and plant them as whole plants instead of tossing them million clones.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/air-layering-an-easy-peasy-means-of-asexual-reproduction.845267/


----------



## charles lewis (Feb 27, 2015)

reza92 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/air-layering-an-easy-peasy-means-of-asexual-reproduction.845267/


Thanks!


----------



## KushXOJ (Feb 27, 2015)

Just checking in again.

Well this is what those cookie bagseeds came out looking like.
















Got some clones to run outdoors rooting now. 






And those gsc x monster cookies f2s I'll be popping in a couple weeks maybe.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 27, 2015)

Looks like schwag

Just kidding - I wish I had some bag seed that looked like that!

Does it smell like the bud that was in the bag? Does it smoke as good as it looks?


----------



## fumble (Feb 27, 2015)

KushXOJ said:


> Just checking in again.
> 
> Well this is what those cookie bagseeds came out looking like.
> 
> ...


very tasty looking KushOJ  gorgeous beans too...


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 28, 2015)

Such a busy day today, I will get the new seed pics up today, Saturday 
Wow 2:00am and I am still up.. May be late in the day when I post them..


----------



## redeyedfrog (Feb 28, 2015)

Aussie outdoor flower power


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 28, 2015)

Seed pics. Up


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 28, 2015)

Making the trip out west but make poor time right now. We might make make it to meet @Dr.Amber Trichome on the 11th. We are at Lt Dan's and will be back on the road tomorrow. Then two days to get to @Joedank and then on to @AlphaPhase in cali


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 28, 2015)

Safe travels doc!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 28, 2015)

Top row: Big Bud
Middle Mulanje x ?
bottom left Venom OG Bottom right "Smile"


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 1, 2015)

Looking great guys! Leaving for Co now


----------



## lmoore2680 (Mar 1, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looking great guys! Leaving for Co now


B safe in your travels and endeavors


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 1, 2015)

Local Disp. Updated clone list.. They have Allen Wrench, sativia strain.. Anyone grow this with good results ? They also have OG18 and training day strain...have wanted to give OG18 a try for while now..
My god how many different strains are there 


Today I put some Love child pollen on one of my snoop dogg OG plants.. Snoop grows so slow so I hope to get some seeds that are snoop dog high thc and yet will grow quicker from the love child..


----------



## Mohican (Mar 1, 2015)

Rascal's #18 is the one I have heard great things about.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hell guys i just want t smoke them all
We are on the way to Barstow CA today and maybe Bakersfield if i dont here from any of the socal guys today


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sun is back out in So. Cal.

Bubba Jurple seedlings and Jurple male gettin sun..


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 3, 2015)

G'DAY


----------



## fumble (Mar 3, 2015)

nice Ruby! getting frosty and stacking up


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 4, 2015)

fumble said:


> nice Ruby! getting frosty and stacking up


Cheers fumble ...wonder woman is in another league compared to what i have put in last few years


----------



## nuggs (Mar 4, 2015)

looks really healthy Ruby


----------



## doubletake (Mar 4, 2015)

Got my spring crop out



1 Animal cookies thanks @Grandpapy 

2 fireballs thanks @angryblackman 

1 Cherry pie
1 Ak47
1 nl x blueberry thanks @Garden Boss 

All in 45 gal smart pots except one in a 30 gallon roots organic soil bag 

     Cherry pie then 2 fireballs then a ak then on the back left is the nl x blueberry. Fireballs^


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 4, 2015)

Looks good doubletake.. I am not too far behind you..


----------



## doubletake (Mar 4, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Looks good doubletake.. I am not too far behind you..


Nice man did you do this last year?
I'm kind scared I might have a problem with them wanting to re veg because I'm trying to flower them and chop by May 10th 
But havnt done it is late yet I think it should be ok?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 4, 2015)

doubletake said:


> Nice man did you do this last year?
> I'm kind scared I might have a problem with them wanting to re veg because I'm trying to flower them and chop by May 10th
> But havnt done it is late yet I think it should be ok?



I did not but I am going to do it this year.. 
Not sure how many hours of light your plants were under?? But if they were under 19-20 hours of light I think you will be safe to not have em reveg.. And you should have enough intense sun to produce some good buds..


----------



## doubletake (Mar 4, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> I did not but I am going to do it this year..
> Not sure how many hours of light your plants were under?? But if they were under 19-20 hours of light I think you will be safe to not have em reveg.. And you should have enough intense sun to produce some good buds..


Thanks yeah my buddy did it and got some really nice stuff last year early may. And yes I put them under 24 hrs light just so they would be extra sensitive to the dark hrs to keep them flowering like you said.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 4, 2015)

My five bubba Jurple seedlings are getting extra light outside but not a lot. The light shuts off at 7:30, I wanted just enough to keep them in veg. Once the length of day light catches up I will take away the supp. Light.. And put the females in the ground..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 4, 2015)

This has got to be the most compact seedling I have grown..
Strain is "Smile" LA Conf. X Love child..
It's Mo made
@Mohican


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 4, 2015)

Aussie style wonder woman mk 2


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 4, 2015)

Super excited, just ordered the last of my seed stock for 2015
candycane auto x5
revolver auto x5
purple pineberry single fem.

Cant wait for work to end for the spring. so i can get home and get things popping! im really glad i decided to sacrifice one of the white grizzly spots for the PPB. Ive wanted to grow it for years but never got around to it.


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 4, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3364876 Aussie style wonder woman mk 2


does some of that count if your a little short on 2lbs?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 4, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> does some of that count if your a little short on 2lbs?


Hahaha ..for you guys im afraid not...its to much for him so yeah ill get some but i didnt grow it only gave him the one month old plant and his nutrients for free


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 4, 2015)

Some Breeders-Boutique babys. And my other clones I made.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 5, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Some Breeders-Boutique babys. And my other clones I made.


Looks like a jungle..


----------



## mwooten102 (Mar 5, 2015)

Like whoa! Right? ! Lol.
I am actually pretty happy with the auto berry rider.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 5, 2015)

Did you top that auto?


mwooten102 said:


> Like whoa! Right? ! Lol.
> I am actually pretty happy with the auto berry rider.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mwooten102 (Mar 5, 2015)

Yea, I topped it and them pulled the arms down. The side shot looks really cool. It's ask very symmetrical.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 5, 2015)

Nice, thats what it looked like to me. Just had to make sure. I always read people saying not to top autos but it sure looks to be working for you. Ive never run autos but im giving them a shot this year. Looks like i'll be topping a few if em.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 5, 2015)

Just put 3 Royal Caramel Fem beans and 1 Green Love Potion Fem bean in some peat moss


----------



## Mohican (Mar 5, 2015)

I grew two crops last year by May and had no revegging issues.

Diving Board:




MK Ultra BBQ:




3BAR seeds:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 6, 2015)

WW


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 6, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3365778 WW


F*uck Yeah Rubes... that is all


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 6, 2015)

Don't ya wish they could all be california girls??
Snoop, BD, Jurple


----------



## Mohican (Mar 6, 2015)

Fireballs from the BBQ:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## rastadude (Mar 6, 2015)

anyone using smart pots this season? thinking about some 100gal pots stating in may. any thoughts? ciao baby!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 6, 2015)

Wow fire balls is frosty and a nice looking plant..


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 6, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> F*uck Yeah Rubes... that is all


Gonna try and stand higher to get a true pic ...im not counting my chickens yet but ive had a hell of a time knowing this is my best outdoor so far ; )


----------



## fumble (Mar 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Fireballs from the BBQ:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hot damn Mo! spectacular


----------



## Mohican (Mar 6, 2015)

Do males get frosty?

Yes, I believe they do!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Do males get frosty?
> 
> Yes, I believe they do!
> 
> ...


wow Mo, cant say ive ever seen such a nice male! can i have some pollen!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Do males get frosty?
> 
> Yes, I believe they do!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mohican (Mar 6, 2015)

He is almost done. I will try and collect some tomorrow. 

When I did a stem rub to see if the frost had made him sweeter or sour, a big puff of pollen flew off so I think there is a bit left.

Smell has not changed. Still smells like the Mulanje.

I think THICK has a few branches impregnated with this males offspring:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Joedank (Mar 6, 2015)

doubletake said:


> Nice man did you do this last year?
> I'm kind scared I might have a problem with them wanting to re veg because I'm trying to flower them and chop by May 10th
> But havnt done it is late yet I think it should be ok?


i have had good success with this tec. dont need tarps till may anyway


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Guess I dropped a seed last year when harvesting the seed crop??
Could be a Blue dream BX, Malmö x blue dream or a Jilange x Jurple..


----------



## Letstrip (Mar 7, 2015)

Update! All the plants are flowering now, they're all at different stages 

Taskenti



LSD



Panama DC



Panamas





Cotton Candy



Spotted this guy on the CC


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Wow love the purple!! Nice looking plants letstrip


----------



## Kygiacomo (Mar 7, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Update! All the plants are flowering now, they're all at different stages
> 
> Taskenti
> 
> ...


what breeder are those panamas from? they look lovely!! the purps are sexy as hell to! i been wanting to do LSD but i jsut didnt know if it had any outdoor resistance perhaps i will be able to find out now that u are doing it..emerald triangle got a new cross out called cheesy headband & cotton candy cane..if the cheesy headband is anything like the blueberry headband it will be awesome..any of u guys did biddy early or serious6? i dont see much info on those strains lately but i will find out this year


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 8, 2015)

The Blue dream x love child growth in 10 days.. Took the first pic 10 days ago when she was in a one gal and moved her up to a 2 gal pot within a day or two.. Plus I took 12 cuttings off her on the 4th.. So she was actually bigger then this.. Hats off @Mohican for creating one hell of a plant..


----------



## Letstrip (Mar 8, 2015)

Kygiacomo said:


> what breeder are those panamas from? they look lovely!! the purps are sexy as hell to! i been wanting to do LSD but i jsut didnt know if it had any outdoor resistance perhaps i will be able to find out now that u are doing it..emerald triangle got a new cross out called cheesy headband & cotton candy cane..if the cheesy headband is anything like the blueberry headband it will be awesome..any of u guys did biddy early or serious6? i dont see much info on those strains lately but i will find out this year


Hey thanks mate! The Panamas are by Ace  Really nice phenos! The LSD seems to have pretty good resistance and handles the outdoors great from what ive seen, i haven't ran into any problems with her so far and the leaves are huge/wide. Ill let you know how she goes but so far so good. Sounds like some interesting strains you've mentioned


----------



## Kygiacomo (Mar 8, 2015)

i been doing hardcore research on outdoor strains since last year i choose alot of the wrong ones and we had a wet fall come early and i lost alot of my crops..the only one that thrived was the delahaze..all the others suffered anywhere from 40-90% bud rot..so this year will be all about prevention of bud rot along with outdoor proven strains..damn white widow,kush's,chemdogs and diseals just cant take it here with my 90-100% humidity during full flower and to top it off the wettest aug& sept that we have seen in over 10 years..so i have given up on the elite indoor strains lol cool bro hope she finish up nicely for u and is some potent stuff..the pineapple chunk from barney is suppose to be another big yeilder and mold resistant..i love Ace seeds btw! they have fire genetics.. im going be doing their Rotten Panda this year. i also spoke with Ace and they will have a fem line of bangi haze coming in july/aug so u might want to pick up a few packs of them i know i sure am bc that strain is bomb proof..from what i have seen so far from Ace they dont have nothing bad its all fire


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 8, 2015)

Kygiacomo said:


> i been doing hardcore research on outdoor strains since last year i choose alot of the wrong ones and we had a wet fall come early and i lost alot of my crops..the only one that thrived was the delahaze..all the others suffered anywhere from 40-90% bud rot..so this year will be all about prevention of bud rot along with outdoor proven strains..damn white widow,kush's,chemdogs and diseals just cant take it here with my 90-100% humidity during full flower and to top it off the wettest aug& sept that we have seen in over 10 years..so i have given up on the elite indoor strains lol cool bro hope she finish up nicely for u and is some potent stuff..the pineapple chunk from barney is suppose to be another big yeilder and mold resistant..i love Ace seeds btw! they have fire genetics.. im going be doing their Rotten Panda this year. i also spoke with Ace and they will have a fem line of bangi haze coming in july/aug so u might want to pick up a few packs of them i know i sure am bc that strain is bomb proof..from what i have seen so far from Ace they dont have nothing bad its all fire


try wonder woman from nirvana seeds...and be careful of the chunk i have seeds of that to but my HARDCORE research lol told me to wait till i ran out of seeds before throwing a chunk in


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 8, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> try wonder woman from nirvana seeds...and be careful of the chunk i have seeds of that to but my HARDCORE research lol told me to wait till i ran out of seeds before throwing a chunk in


buy the way whats wrong with a gd old AK47 strain where you live?it would be suited to your area yeah?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 8, 2015)

Hope everyones enjoying their sunday...


----------



## fumble (Mar 9, 2015)

same to you Ruby


----------



## Kygiacomo (Mar 9, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> buy the way whats wrong with a gd old AK47 strain where you live?it would be suited to your area yeah?


it rots to high hell here in the south east usa..my humidity from about july1-sept 15 never goes lower then 90 with most the time its 100% and the morning dew is horrendous..ive grew the delahaze ever year since 2012 with great success and still growing it but it gets borning smoking same thing all year long..this year im trying all outdoor proven strains here is the list
biddy early
blueberryheadband
serious6
the church
early skunk
heribei
easy sativa
blue kush
frisien dew
sweet purple
jacky white
easy sativa
delahaze-my gueranteed mold free harvest plant
i have these seeds already and here is a few wild cards im doing critical jack,rotten panda,green posion fast version..im also thinking about ordering a few more since i have found good info on them for outdoors at my lat blue hashplant,critical 2.0,belladonna,critical yumboldt,swiss miss,silver bubble,cheesy headband,pineapple chunk and Toxic..some my strains are only single seeds since i got them off pick-n-mix but the ones i wanted to be 100% of i bought packs of those..i will be doing prevention sprays and using silicon this year as well and hopefully this year i will have zero mold,but not gonna hold my breath on it since i have never had a year without mold loss but i never did any prevention measures either and picked the wrong strains last year


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2015)

@FLkeys1 - Thanks! You make them grow so nicely!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 9, 2015)

Kygiacomo said:


> it rots to high hell here in the south east usa..my humidity from about july1-sept 15 never goes lower then 90 with most the time its 100% and the morning dew is horrendous..ive grew the delahaze ever year since 2012 with great success and still growing it but it gets borning smoking same thing all year long..this year im trying all outdoor proven strains here is the list
> biddy early
> blueberryheadband
> serious6
> ...


You def done your research...didnt realise u were in that bad an area for mould either


----------



## Kygiacomo (Mar 9, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> You def done your research...didnt realise u were in that bad an area for mould either


some years it can be as dry as new mexico and then some it can be wet as PNW, but one thing that i can never be lucky with is the humidity,its brutal here for sure...eversince last years worst year ever in terms of budrot i have sit at this computer 12-14hrs a day since oct5th when i chopped the dela and study,study study how to prevent and beat this fkn spore..i started looking into botryits cinerena and seeing how that spore worked and have learned alot of things about it and my growing..i was doing alot wrong in the first place like letting weeds grow up around my plant to help camo it into the hillside,using twine to tie my plants up with etc etc and learned that the weeds and twine was a no no bc they both hold mositure and gives the spore a perfect breeding ground and when u add that into alot of the pussy ass indoor strains that i choose for outdoors was a recipe for a disaster waiting to happen. im also gonna use 3 products to induce SAR in my plants this year so hopefully along with the outdoor strains,potassium silica,and the prevention sprays of sns244c,actinovate,neem oil and greencure i should make it thur ok *fingers crossed* im 16 days away from germination getting excited now


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 9, 2015)

Kygiacomo said:


> some years it can be as dry as new mexico and then some it can be wet as PNW, but one thing that i can never be lucky with is the humidity,its brutal here for sure...eversince last years worst year ever in terms of budrot i have sit at this computer 12-14hrs a day since oct5th when i chopped the dela and study,study study how to prevent and beat this fkn spore..i started looking into botryits cinerena and seeing how that spore worked and have learned alot of things about it and my growing..i was doing alot wrong in the first place like letting weeds grow up around my plant to help camo it into the hillside,using twine to tie my plants up with etc etc and learned that the weeds and twine was a no no bc they both hold mositure and gives the spore a perfect breeding ground and when u add that into alot of the pussy ass indoor strains that i choose for outdoors was a recipe for a disaster waiting to happen. im also gonna use 3 products to induce SAR in my plants this year so hopefully along with the outdoor strains,potassium silica,and the prevention sprays of sns244c,actinovate,neem oil and greencure i should make it thur ok *fingers crossed* im 16 days away from germination getting excited now


Gd work with the research...you just taught me something then....about the twine i never knew that but it makes sense doesnt it ?


----------



## Kygiacomo (Mar 9, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Gd work with the research...you just taught me something then....about the twine i never knew that but it makes sense doesnt it ?


i didnt think it either till i did some research and i started thinking back on my grow last year..in ever part of my plant that had the twin on it the rot always started there..i basically found out that it stays wet alot longer then plastic plant tape..the spores are airborne so it made sense to me that the spore would land in the wet twine start to germinate and then get to work on my plant..ive bought all green plastic plant tape now and will never use twine or yarn again to tie up my buds with


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 9, 2015)

Kygiacomo said:


> i didnt think it either till i did some research and i started thinking back on my grow last year..in ever part of my plant that had the twin on it the rot always started there..i basically found out that it stays wet alot longer then plastic plant tape..the spores are airborne so it made sense to me that the spore would land in the wet twine start to germinate and then get to work on my plant..ive bought all green plastic plant tape now and will never use twine or yarn again to tie up my buds with


I feel like I need to go and cut all my twine off lol


----------



## Letstrip (Mar 9, 2015)

Kygiacomo said:


> i been doing hardcore research on outdoor strains since last year i choose alot of the wrong ones and we had a wet fall come early and i lost alot of my crops..the only one that thrived was the delahaze..all the others suffered anywhere from 40-90% bud rot..so this year will be all about prevention of bud rot along with outdoor proven strains..damn white widow,kush's,chemdogs and diseals just cant take it here with my 90-100% humidity during full flower and to top it off the wettest aug& sept that we have seen in over 10 years..so i have given up on the elite indoor strains lol cool bro hope she finish up nicely for u and is some potent stuff..the pineapple chunk from barney is suppose to be another big yeilder and mold resistant..i love Ace seeds btw! they have fire genetics.. im going be doing their Rotten Panda this year. i also spoke with Ace and they will have a fem line of bangi haze coming in july/aug so u might want to pick up a few packs of them i know i sure am bc that strain is bomb proof..from what i have seen so far from Ace they dont have nothing bad its all fire


Sounds rough bro! All the best for your next season im sure youl nail it with all that research. Yea that pinapple chunk was pretty popular! Hmm bangi haze fem i wouldnt mind giving them a try one day ive heard theyre good. Yeah ace is algood man especially when it comes to sativas and land race strains


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 9, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Sounds rough bro! All the best for your next season im sure youl nail it with all that research. Yea that pinapple chunk was pretty popular! Hmm bangi haze fem i wouldnt mind giving them a try one day ive heard theyre good. Yeah ace is algood man especially when it comes to sativas and land race strains


Maybe i need to give that pineapple chuck a run they were the first fem seeds i ever brought and they are still sitting in the cupboard


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 9, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3367881 Hope everyones enjoying their sunday...



I was thinking of using your pic. As head pic on my FAcebook page and watch all my conservative friends freak out


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 9, 2015)

[
When I lived in South Florida for a few months the humidity was not that bad but as soon as I strated driving back to California I remember spending the night in Louisiana and thinking how the hell do people live here? Or why do people live here??
It was so bad I felt like I could not breath.. 





QUOTE="Kygiacomo, post: 11388216, member: 839931"]it rots to high hell here in the south east usa..my humidity from about july1-sept 15 never goes lower then 90 with most the time its 100% and the morning dew is horrendous..ive grew the delahaze ever year since 2012 with great success and still growing it but it gets borning smoking same thing all year long..this year im trying all outdoor proven strains here is the list
biddy early
blueberryheadband
serious6
the church
early skunk
heribei
easy sativa
blue kush
frisien dew
sweet purple
jacky white
easy sativa
delahaze-my gueranteed mold free harvest plant
i have these seeds already and here is a few wild cards im doing critical jack,rotten panda,green posion fast version..im also thinking about ordering a few more since i have found good info on them for outdoors at my lat blue hashplant,critical 2.0,belladonna,critical yumboldt,swiss miss,silver bubble,cheesy headband,pineapple chunk and Toxic..some my strains are only single seeds since i got them off pick-n-mix but the ones i wanted to be 100% of i bought packs of those..i will be doing prevention sprays and using silicon this year as well and hopefully this year i will have zero mold,but not gonna hold my breath on it since i have never had a year without mold loss but i never did any prevention measures either and picked the wrong strains last year[/QUOTE]


----------



## doublejj (Mar 9, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> I was thinking of using your pic. As head pic on my FAcebook page and watch all my conservative friends freak out


You ought to see peoples faces when they see Rubies red cheeks peeking out from between the Ganja leaves in my grow room.....priceless...


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 9, 2015)

doublejj said:


> You ought to see peoples faces when they see Rubies red cheeks peeking out from between the Ganja leaves in my grow room.....priceless...


A true Aussie Bum


----------



## Kygiacomo (Mar 9, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> [
> When I lived in South Florida for a few months the humidity was not that bad but as soon as I strated driving back to California I remember spending the night in Louisiana and thinking how the hell do people live here? Or why do people live here??
> It was so bad I felt like I could not breath..


yes bro i know what u mean..u can walkout side in july and litterly in 1 min u will start to sweat bc of all the mositure in the air from the humidity..thats the biggest issue here when it comes to growing and strain choice is crucial..i live in the applachia's and we have some crazy weather to boot..for example 4 days ago we had a flood warning 1 min then the next we had a snow warning lol it started flooding the low lvl plains and a few hours after that we got 21 inches of snow..its insane!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Kygiacomo (Mar 9, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Sounds rough bro! All the best for your next season im sure youl nail it with all that research. Yea that pinapple chunk was pretty popular! Hmm bangi haze fem i wouldnt mind giving them a try one day ive heard theyre good. Yeah ace is algood man especially when it comes to sativas and land race strains


thx brother!! im gonna go to war with this fkn spore this year and im well prepaired i feel like,but anything can happen.. i will posting in this thread with u guys.. im looking for 4 more strains to go along with the delahaze that way i will have 5 differnt things to smoke on


----------



## Kygiacomo (Mar 9, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I feel like I need to go and cut all my twine off lol


lol go walmart and get that green plastic stretchy tape


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Kygiacomo said:


> yes bro i know what u mean..u can walkout side in july and litterly in 1 min u will start to sweat bc of all the mositure in the air from the humidity..thats the biggest issue here when it comes to growing and strain choice is crucial..i live in the applachia's and we have some crazy weather to boot..for example 4 days ago we had a flood warning 1 min then the next we had a snow warning lol it started flooding the low lvl plains and a few hours after that we got 21 inches of snow..its insane!!


[/QUOTE]
Have you ever tried Hollands hope? I was reading about it and it is suppose to do well in wet climates but I'm not sure how it would do with your heat??


----------



## lmoore2680 (Mar 9, 2015)

^^^_^^i said damn I need outside

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 9, 2015)

Kygiacomo said:


> it rots to high hell here in the south east usa..my humidity from about july1-sept 15 never goes lower then 90 with most the time its 100% and the morning dew is horrendous..ive grew the delahaze ever year since 2012 with great success and still growing it but it gets borning smoking same thing all year long..this year im trying all outdoor proven strains here is the list
> biddy early
> blueberryheadband
> serious6
> ...


You are south me,I tried critical 2.0 last season,it got a little mold.another new England grower has tried belladonna and it melted from mold.there are not alot of truely mold resistant strains.find a few that work or have potential and cross.also crossing in your environment will also help acclimate them.also pick the earlier flowering phenos.all those chemicals and sprays will make you crazy.don't count on them what happens if you can't spray,crop ruined.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 9, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> A true Aussie Bum


Should scare caterpillers away...hang on ..with the size of it it could even attract the ...shit


----------



## Kygiacomo (Mar 9, 2015)

northeastmarco said:


> You are south me,I tried critical 2.0 last season,it got a little mold.another new England grower has tried belladonna and it melted from mold.there are not alot of truely mold resistant strains.find a few that work or have potential and cross.also crossing in your environment will also help acclimate them.also pick the earlier flowering phenos.all those chemicals and sprays will make you crazy.don't count on them what happens if you can't spray,crop ruined.


good to know about the belladonna and critical 2.0..i plan on spraying mine weekly with these organic chemicals..i visit my plots at minimum 2 times a week and after ever wind storm..i havent bought the belladonna or critical 2.0 but hopefully with the ones i am running this year that i will find a few more that fits in with the delahaze..i know the bangi haze will be another good one but that wont be avaliable till july so it will be on the list for 2016..i only use fem seeds now bc i hate spending time & money on males..the local strains i can grow here in kentucky thats been grown for decades dont rot at all but its a hit or miss with those and u never know what u gonna get..there is another test im gonna try is im gonna get a few longer flowering strains like kali mist and malawi just for the simple fact that if they dont start flowering till lets say 1st week in sept then they will miss all the humidity and rains.. only thing that i worry about with the long flowering strains is hunters bc deer season starts here oct 15th..last frost usually dont hit till end of oct or 1st week in nov..thanks for the advice marco greatly appreciated


----------



## Kygiacomo (Mar 9, 2015)

Have you ever tried Hollands hope? I was reading about it and it is suppose to do well in wet climates but I'm not sure how it would do with your heat??

View attachment 3368254[/QUOTE]
ive been reading about that strain bro only thing that kept me away from it was the potency i hear was weak..may give it a try next year just to see how it works out,yes the heat climbs into 100s regularly mid july-mid august..its at that time during the last part of veg-1st week of flower that my plants explode..ive never used potassium silica either and from all the reports on it that stuff cuts down on getting bud rot by alot..last year i bought greencure after i was already infected with mold and it did stop the shit in its tracks and allowed me to finish flowering out a few of my strains..prevention is best way to handle this spore according to all the studys i have read..i will find out this year bc all the strains except a few wild cards has been proven outdoors. i also been reading about the kc33 with lots of growers having great things to say about it


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Clone off bubba Jurple is picking up the pace.. She has a very tight kush structure..


----------



## lmoore2680 (Mar 9, 2015)

1day I will get some of the jurple

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## lmoore2680 (Mar 9, 2015)

@Mohican a bbq will b in the future eventually she has to say yes

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 9, 2015)

QUOTE="lmoore2680, post: 11390730, member: 747238"]1day I will get some of the jurple

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app[/QUOTE]


If I don't make it to the spring BBQ I will try and meet up with someone down here that is going and give them some pure jurple clones to bring for people.


----------



## treemansbuds (Mar 9, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> QUOTE="lmoore2680, post: 11390730, member: 747238"]1day I will get some of the jurple
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app



If I don't make it to the spring BBQ I will try and meet up with someone down here that is going and give them some pure jurple clones to bring for people. 

View attachment 3368325[/QUOTE]
Count me in!
That's one sexy bitch!
TMB-


----------



## fumble (Mar 9, 2015)

i know! beautiful FL


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 9, 2015)

Ugh.. I need a clone room! Someplace I can just keep shit in till I can flower it!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Thank god her fan leaves all turned yellow and brown when It was to to chop her down.. Still had a tear in my eye as I cut the main branches..


angryblackman said:


> Ugh.. I need a clone room! Someplace I can just keep shit in till I can flower it!



I would love to have a greenhouse 20 x 40 would be perfect for me..


----------



## ragieboyyy (Mar 9, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> QUOTE="lmoore2680, post: 11390730, member: 747238"]1day I will get some of the jurple
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app



If I don't make it to the spring BBQ I will try and meet up with someone down here that is going and give them some pure jurple clones to bring for people. 

View attachment 3368325 [/QUOTE]


Been wanting a Jurple since I first seen ya post about it!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 9, 2015)

@Mohican did you ever end up giving some beans to sam?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2015)

Yes, and some Green Crack clones. I miss her. I hope she is doing better.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Yes, and some Green Crack clones. I miss her. I hope she is doing better.


She was gonna send me some...havnt heard from her for 4 weeks now hope shes all good.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 10, 2015)

I was just wondering what happen to her? I enjoyed her post, hope she comes back. I was thinking maybe she will be back on when outdoor season starts up again..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Seedlings are Mulanje x ?? They were quick to sprout and are taking off.. Hope one is a good male. When I do a stem rub I get that wonderful Mulanje smell..
Two new cuts I picked up last week..
Left is cherry pie, right is GSC platinum cut.

Have a great Tuesday


----------



## lmoore2680 (Mar 10, 2015)

Honestly I think that the bbq would be fun just to meet some new faces behind the keyboard

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks Everyone!!!
I was just awarded the 1000 "likes" trophy and i just wanted the thank everyone in the community for liking my content. You guys have made me feel welcome right from the start. It gives me such a boost when i post a pic of a plant and login later to find 10 alerts of people who like it. I have learned so much from you all, the amount of support and collective information is outstanding. I hope you all have killer crops this year. you all deserve it.

Im heading home ftom work tomorrow and ill be soaking beans by supper time! cant wait


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 10, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Thanks Everyone!!!
> I was just awarded the 1000 "likes" trophy and i just wanted the thank everyone in the community for liking my content. You guys have made me feel welcome right from the start. It gives me such a boost when i post a pic of a plant and login later to find 10 alerts of people who like it. I have learned so much from you all, the amount of support and collective information is outstanding. I hope you all have killer crops this year. you all deserve it.
> 
> Im heading home ftom work tomorrow and ill be soaking beans by supper time! cant wait


you just scored another 10 likes for this post bro lol...anyway its been a pleasure meeting you and quite a few others behind the keyboard but also a couple ppl I speak to on the phone etc now...(they know who they are) so riu has been great for friendships for me but also my grow this year and its never looked better!!ill post some pics shortly but I actually think some ppl are being to nice as I have posted quite a few pics the last couple weeks,,,but im proud of it so far....


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 10, 2015)

Wonder woman @6 weeks flower


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 10, 2015)

Theres not a whole lot of bud porn going around so im sure everyone is happy your posting lots. I wonder if @zest will be back with his gorgeous bud shots this year


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 10, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Theres not a whole lot of bud porn going around so im sure everyone is happy your posting lots. I wonder if @zest will be back with his gorgeous bud shots this year


Ya cheers BC...a calender should be made of the 12 best bud shots last year.
Maybe someone who is in the printing business could organise it ...i for one year would order a couple copies...pic of the week @TWS ur the man for this job


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 10, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Ya cheers BC...a calender should be made of the 12 best bud shots last year.
> Maybe someone who is in the printing business could organise it ...i for one year would order a couple copies...pic of the week @TWS ur the man for this job


YES!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 11, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Ya cheers BC...a calender should be made of the 12 best bud shots last year.
> Maybe someone who is in the printing business could organise it ...i for one year would order a couple copies...pic of the week @TWS ur the man for this job


Oh and without it looking like im kissing arse...
@Mohican your monster outdoor plant should be the front cover ....trash can weed


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 11, 2015)

I don't normally kiss arse but when I do I like it with sprinkles


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## lmoore2680 (Mar 11, 2015)

Taste the rainbow

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## getawaymountain (Mar 11, 2015)

running out of room for the spring crop time to move them out in the greenhouse good luck to all this season especially ya growers in ca. with the bug problems


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm starting 10days ealier than normal this year. I usually dont start soaking until the 21st, but im home now after a long ass winter.


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 12, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Wonder woman @6 weeks flower


Keep those pics coming ruby,have been wanting to run wonder woman up this way


----------



## freemandrake (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 12, 2015)

northeastmarco said:


> Keep those pics coming ruby,have been wanting to run wonder woman up this way


Will do marco shes been a great one to grow loved being topped multiple times and its gonna have huge colas ...


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 12, 2015)

freemandrake said:


> View attachment 3370476 View attachment 3370477 View attachment 3370480 View attachment 3370481


Looking wicked drake !!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 12, 2015)

northeastmarco said:


> Keep those pics coming ruby,have been wanting to run wonder woman up this way


I guess i would be looking at an easy 3 weeks to finish at minimum but this strain does seem to be very mite resistant and loves dry weather,seems to handle extreme heat very well.


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 12, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I guess i would be looking at an easy 3 weeks to finish at minimum but this strain does seem to be very mite resistant and loves dry weather,seems to handle extreme heat very well.


Well I am watching ,but definitely don't have a dry bloom season .wet,hot and humid


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 12, 2015)

freemandrake said:


> View attachment 3370476 View attachment 3370477 View attachment 3370480 View attachment 3370481


Very nice grow, freemandrake
Hopefully, my results this year will be as awesome as yours.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 12, 2015)

northeastmarco said:


> Well I am watching ,but definitely don't have a dry bloom season .wet,hot and humid


Couple morning pics just for you marco ...


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 12, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3370544 View attachment 3370545
> Couple morning pics just for you marco ...


Nice plants ruby


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 12, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3370544 View attachment 3370545
> Couple morning pics just for you marco ...


Thanks ruby,very nice work.have to wipe of the screen from the drool,lol


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 12, 2015)

Seeds are soaking, picked up a bale of promix and a large coco brick today. Also some new organic nutrients, anyone have experience with gaia green?


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 12, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Seeds are soaking, picked up a bale of promix and a large coco brick today. Also some new organic nutrients, anyone have experience with gaia green?View attachment 3370580View attachment 3370582 View attachment 3370581


What's the white grizzly


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 12, 2015)

White grizzly is a canadian outdoor strain bred by kootenay mtn seeds. Sativa dominant. Absolutley massive buds but its not very mold resistant. Insects dont seem to bother it too much. Its pain in the ass to trim too.  



northeastmarco said:


> What's the white grizzly


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 12, 2015)

Quick advice guys...epsom salts ?
I dont have a noticable deficiency as such bar a couple older shade leaves yellowing like normal...should i still give the girls one feed of epsom salts with my next water just to make sure everything from the soil is getting taken by the roots ?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 12, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Quick advice guys...epsom salts ?
> I dont have a noticable deficiency as such bar a couple older shade leaves yellowing like normal...should i still give the girls one feed of epsom salts with my next water just to make sure everything from the soil is getting taken by the roots ?


how many weeks left?...


----------



## Letstrip (Mar 12, 2015)

Yummmm  The buds are really dense and the smell is insane. Like sour grape and berrys coming up on 7 weeks tomorrrow this thing is finishing quick im not to sure how long to keep her going i mean its 100% sativa and almost all of the hairs have pulled back and gone brown? Guess its time to investigate the trichoimes its supposed to be a 12 week strain who knows maybe shes stilll alive and kicking for another round of hairs lol

Panama


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 12, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Yummmm  The buds are really dense and the smell is insane. Like sour grape and berrys coming up on 7 weeks tomorrrow this thing is finishing quick im not to sure how long to keep her going i mean its 100% sativa and almost all of the hairs have pulled back and gone brown? Guess its time to investigate the trichoimes its supposed to be a 12 week strain who knows maybe shes stilll alive and kicking for another round of hairs lol
> 
> Panama
> View attachment 3370678


killer plant,


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Yummmm  The buds are really dense and the smell is insane. Like sour grape and berrys coming up on 7 weeks tomorrrow this thing is finishing quick im not to sure how long to keep her going i mean its 100% sativa and almost all of the hairs have pulled back and gone brown? Guess its time to investigate the trichoimes its supposed to be a 12 week strain who knows maybe shes stilll alive and kicking for another round of hairs lol
> 
> Panama
> View attachment 3370678


OM my canabis God !! That is a killer looking plant, any close up of the buds??
I always keep the jewlers loope in my pocket and check the color of the trichomes..I don't pay much attention to what the strain guides say as far has harvest times.. 

Congrats on a killer plant.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 12, 2015)

doublejj said:


> how many weeks left?...


I would think 2-3 for one and maybe 3-5 for the other jj


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 12, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Yummmm  The buds are really dense and the smell is insane. Like sour grape and berrys coming up on 7 weeks tomorrrow this thing is finishing quick im not to sure how long to keep her going i mean its 100% sativa and almost all of the hairs have pulled back and gone brown? Guess its time to investigate the trichoimes its supposed to be a 12 week strain who knows maybe shes stilll alive and kicking for another round of hairs lol
> 
> Panama
> View attachment 3370678


WOW !


----------



## doublejj (Mar 12, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I would think 2-3 for one and maybe 3-5 for the other jj


Your right at the cut off point....last chance....your call


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 12, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Your right at the cut off point....last chance....your call


with you saying that ill leave it..i just seen Epsom salts on special for a kilo at the shop and brought one at $7 ....I wont use any as the only leaves I see yellowing are a few of the original big shade leaves from the very start of growing.Everything else looks nice n green and the ferts are working as I had a few yellow tips on the odd leaf as I like to push the ferts as far as I can...ill keep the Epsom for my chilli plants thanks jj ..have a gd day mate


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2015)

@Letstrip - can you get some macro shots of the panama please?!

I want to see that beauty up close! Is that the Ace Panama again?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2015)

@ruby fruit - What does the Wonder Woman smell like?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 12, 2015)

to me it kinda gives me the smell at the moment of piney type fuel smell with a hint of ground fresh coffee indian style smell...that's what comes to mind straight away.My wife says it smells like fresh coffee to her but she cant say what sort of coffee.The strawberry blue has a very fruity lolly type smell and is next to it so I find it hard to distinguish the smell from one another unless I handle them or touch them.Sorry I cant blow you out of the water with an awesome smell description ...I cant wait to cure some to get a true smell from both.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2015)

I totally get what you're saying Ruby! I get coffee on many of my strains. The TGA Plushberry has the lolly smell. One of the TGA strains was like Pine cleaner - burned my nose it was so strong. Another smelled like Kiwi shoe polish like my granddad used. I love that smell. It is like Cherry fuel.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 13, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I totally get what you're saying Ruby! I get coffee on many of my strains. The TGA Plushberry has the lolly smell. One of the TGA strains was like Pine cleaner - burned my nose it was so strong. Another smelled like Kiwi shoe polish like my granddad used. I love that smell. It is like Cherry fuel.


Glad u agree mo.i was kinda confused as i wrote it...check this out after looking at drakes panama today...this is a mates plant i gufted him.as a one month.old seedling...pretty sure it was a cotton candy which is sativa dom..


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2015)

*WOW!*


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2015)

I hear that the Cotton Candy strain smells like candyfloss


----------



## freemandrake (Mar 13, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3370876
> Glad u agree mo.i was kinda confused as i wrote it...check this out after looking at drakes panama today...this is a mates plant i gufted him.as a one month.old seedling...pretty sure it was a cotton candy which is sativa dom..


Panama... I wish man..shitty bag seed is all it got lol


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 13, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> to me it kinda gives me the smell at the moment of piney type fuel smell with a hint of ground fresh coffee indian style smell...that's what comes to mind straight away.My wife says it smells like fresh coffee to her but she cant say what sort of coffee.The strawberry blue has a very fruity lolly type smell and is next to it so I find it hard to distinguish the smell from one another unless I handle them or touch them.Sorry I cant blow you out of the water with an awesome smell description ...I cant wait to cure some to get a true smell from both.



I am glad that I am not the only one who has a hard time describing the smell of plants and flower. Some times I know the smell but I just can't relate it to something that will describe to others what the smell is..


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 13, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> I am glad that I am not the only one who has a hard time describing the smell of plants and flower. Some times I know the smell but I just can't relate it to something that will describe to others what the smell is..


Its a funny one isnt it...everyones smell senses can be different for sure...wat smells like coffee can smell like skunk old school to someone else


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 13, 2015)

freemandrake said:


> Panama... I wish man..shitty bag seed is all it got lol


I think.i got confused on the weed and jim beams today


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 13, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3370876
> Glad u agree mo.i was kinda confused as i wrote it...check this out after looking at drakes panama today...this is a mates plant i gufted him.as a one month.old seedling...pretty sure it was a cotton candy which is sativa dom..


Heard heaps about tga strains..is that a california specific strain u can get seeds of ?


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 13, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Heard heaps about tga strains..is that a california specific strain u can get seeds of ?


TGA is all over the place now. They are based out of Cali now but you can get the beans all over. Breeders Boutique has a ton of TGA genetics in there as well.


----------



## Garden Boss (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Aloha cola (Mar 13, 2015)

Wow some of the pics over the past few pages are amazing


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 13, 2015)

Aloha cola said:


> Wow some of the pics over the past few pages are amazing


Wait till these guys in the opposite hemisphere start showing bud shots....


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 13, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Yummmm  The buds are really dense and the smell is insane. Like sour grape and berrys coming up on 7 weeks tomorrrow this thing is finishing quick im not to sure how long to keep her going i mean its 100% sativa and almost all of the hairs have pulled back and gone brown? Guess its time to investigate the trichoimes its supposed to be a 12 week strain who knows maybe shes stilll alive and kicking for another round of hairs lol
> 
> Panama
> View attachment 3370678


I got so drunk n baked yesterday that i confused @freemandrake with the panama lol


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2015)

BBQ Fireballs Clone - flowered and mated with the Paki Punch:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 13, 2015)

Mohican said:


> BBQ Fireballs Clone - flowered and mated with the Paki Punch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@genuity @DST


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 14, 2015)

Couple flash enabled shots of strawberry blue giving off a true sweet lolly smell


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 14, 2015)

Wonder woman


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 14, 2015)

blue dream x love child.. Should be called Blue Monster since it grows like a weed. The trunk has started buldging at the branch sites. It is in a 2 gal pot and is ready for a 5gal..


----------



## fumble (Mar 14, 2015)

What beautiful pics everybody! great way to get my day going


----------



## puck1969 (Mar 14, 2015)

These bud pic's and beautiful girls have really cheered me up! Still a foot of snow
on the ground in Massachusetts. THANKS EVERYBODY!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Update on on Bubba Jurple. Moved em up to one Gal. Pots last week already seeing roots coming out the bottom of the pot. Other pic. Is more outdoor seedlings, Big Bud, Mulanje- Jilly bean x Jurple 
and Smile


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2015)

They look perfect!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> They look perfect!


Soon as they show their sex females will go in the ground.. Will keep the males if they look good.. Looking for a good big bud male to cross with GSC and Jurple.


----------



## getawaymountain (Mar 15, 2015)

was looking at some pics from last season for web site and can't wait till sept is here again i want to go straight to harvest and skip growing all summer lol.. poison warp does great here on the coast of maine !!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 15, 2015)

Seeing these pics makes me want to fast forward a couple weeks ha ha


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 15, 2015)

I remember watching u do ur stuff last season with the poison warp mate...was awesome and those bud pics just have it screaming out taste me im really nice !!


----------



## getawaymountain (Mar 15, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I remember watching u do ur stuff last season with the poison warp mate...was awesome and those bud pics just have it screaming out taste me im really nice !!


ya i just open a sealed bag of it and it does taste great !! can't wait to grow alot of them this season


----------



## Letstrip (Mar 15, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @Letstrip - can you get some macro shots of the panama please?!
> 
> I want to see that beauty up close! Is that the Ace Panama again?


Hey thanks guys and sure thing Mohican, when im up at the spot next thursday I will get some close ups for you and
FLkeys  Yup Ace panama


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 15, 2015)

moving onto step two, all 18 beans are viable and into jiffy cubes. i should see cotyledons tomorrow.     I made a DIY flouro reflector tent for a dollar out of emergency blanket from the dollar store. Also got my single purple pineberry soaking.


----------



## Letstrip (Mar 15, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3370876
> Glad u agree mo.i was kinda confused as i wrote it...check this out after looking at drakes panama today...this is a mates plant i gufted him.as a one month.old seedling...pretty sure it was a cotton candy which is sativa dom..


Looks like the Cotton candy but my ones hairs aren't as beautiful! Only mildly pink hah


----------



## 757growin (Mar 15, 2015)

Dr who by tga. Smells like scotch but I do have a cold


----------



## Letstrip (Mar 15, 2015)

So heres my Cotton candy as of last Thursday approximately only 3 weeks in this is gonna be a fast finisher by the looks of things and the heads are already filling nicely! This one was quite a fussy plant and was harder to dial in and it wasn't a great outdoor veg but now shes showing of  Thought this one was gonna be the worst of them all but not anymore!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 15, 2015)

757growin said:


> Dr who by tga. Smells like scotch but I do have a coldView attachment 3372867


hell that's frosty!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 15, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> So heres my Cotton candy as of last Thursday approximately only 3 weeks in this is gonna be a fast finisher by the looks of things and the heads are already filling nicely! This one was quite a fussy plant and was harder to dial in and it wasn't a great outdoor veg but now shes showing of  Thought this one was gonna be the worst of them all but not anymore!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3372854
> ...


great job strip


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> hell that's frosty!


That's...Hella frosty!


----------



## Norcal69 (Mar 15, 2015)

Thinking about running double dream and gorilla glue #4 this year outside. Anybody have experience with them? Im curious how the gg4 outdoor grows


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2015)

Norcal69 said:


> Thinking about running double dream and gorilla glue #4 this year outside. Anybody have experience with them? Im curious how the gg4 outdoor grows


Were gonna run both this season outdoors. I have never grown either one, but I have been told they are both heavy producers....good luck


----------



## Norcal69 (Mar 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Were gonna run both this season outdoors. I have never grown either one, but I have been told they are both heavy producers....good luck


Nice. Ive done the double dream a couple years back and it came out really good. Ive been hearin a lot of hype about the gg4 and wanna run it


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2015)

Norcal69 said:


> Nice. Ive done the double dream a couple years back and it came out really good. Ive been hearin a lot of hype about the gg4 and wanna run it


DD looks pretty sativa'ish...did they get big for you?...
P.S. I heard about an 8lb GG#4 last season..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 15, 2015)

Well I have found work with no problems, and have been doing drive by looking at houses. Tomorrow we are going to be talking to the property management companies. our favorite has a basement I could fill up. Then I can start looking for the farm


----------



## Norcal69 (Mar 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> DD looks pretty sativa'ish...did they get big for you?...
> P.S. I heard about an 8lb GG#4 last season..


They were pretty good size. Maybe 7/12-8 ft in 100 gallon pots. Out of the 5 or 6 strains we did i wanna say it turned out the best. 8lbs lol. Holy cow ill be really happy with 2 per on the gg4 lol. I dont post much on here but will try and post updates this season. Good luck to you


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 15, 2015)

doublejj said:


> DD looks pretty sativa'ish...did they get big for you?...
> P.S. I heard about an 8lb GG#4 last season..


Lots of support. She is lanky as hell.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 16, 2015)

Checked the roots on one Bubba Jurple.. Holly cow, all this in a one gal pot and a plant that is not even 10" tall.. Couple are just starting to show signs of pre flower but still too small to tell if female or male..


----------



## fumble (Mar 16, 2015)

Sexy


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 16, 2015)

Wonder woman flowering week 8


----------



## fumble (Mar 16, 2015)

she is gorgeous Ruby! I love that big fat kola a third of the way in on the left


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 16, 2015)

fumble said:


> Sexy


I must be odd, I think the roots look cool. Almost like art the way they snake around and the little side roots that come off bigger roots..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 16, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3373699 Wonder woman flowering week 8



Looks like still has much more time to fatten up.. who would have thought a fat Wonder Woman is what you want.

That's a nice looking plant.. 
Well grown, well done!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks fumble shes looking great for sure.
My strawberry blue should be finished in 8-14 days max and the WW should only be the same after that.
That big cola is the only one upright i tied to the stake the rest are all bigger or the same but hanging down...shes a yielder for sure,im not greedy but im kinda hoping for least one lb minimum.
Theres more pics on the other crazy thread from today lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 16, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Looks like still has much more time to fatten up.. who would have thought a fat Wonder Woman is what you want.
> 
> That's a nice looking plant..
> Well grown, well done!!


Thanks FL your right im pretty sure she will go 10 or 11 weeks,those nugs have a rock hard feel to them at the start of week 8 im amazed at that


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 16, 2015)

Nice ruby and Flkeys!
I applyed for some houses today. I am about to go crazy not having any plants


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 16, 2015)

I understand Dr. Each morning I get my cup of coffee and water the clones and plants and see how all are doing. Soon my outdoor season will be underway and I am looking forward to using what I have learned from others here on RIU to see what I can do.. 
For what's it worth you have moved to a Great place to raise your kids. Oregonians are nice people and from what I remember are always willing to help each other out..

Looking forward to see what you do inside and outside this season.


----------



## lickalotapus (Mar 17, 2015)

rippers!!! farkkkkkk

Heres an update of the worst kind. Over the last few days my biggest plot was ripped a spot iv used for 3 years .
Stolen was my 2 massive oldtimers hazes . Which didnt even have buds ????? Wtf 
5 panamas . 3 malawis .2 barneys farm laughing buddas. 
The whole plants were taken strangely without fuck all leaves lost .almost like it was a helicopter job .except they missed 3 massive bangi hazes only 5 metres away but out of sight because of tall shrubs .so not sure whats happened
But all is not lost as I have 5 bangi haze 3 malawis 3 panamas and my monster blue dream left .
Time to invest in some game cameras and find some new plots .
Lucky other plot is abot 50 km away from this one


----------



## fumble (Mar 17, 2015)

Damn...very sorry to hear that Lickalotapus. Good luck with the rest of your girls. I hope you are able to find a new spot


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 17, 2015)

lickalotapus said:


> rippers!!! farkkkkkk
> 
> Heres an update of the worst kind. Over the last few days my biggest plot was ripped a spot iv used for 3 years .
> Stolen was my 2 massive oldtimers hazes . Which didnt even have buds ????? Wtf
> ...


Hope the blue dream comes thru for u now man


----------



## Joedank (Mar 17, 2015)

lickalotapus said:


> rippers!!! farkkkkkk
> 
> Heres an update of the worst kind. Over the last few days my biggest plot was ripped a spot iv used for 3 years .
> Stolen was my 2 massive oldtimers hazes . Which didnt even have buds ????? Wtf
> ...


yes to the trail cams . man do they help alot...bummer sounds like cops or idiots telling you not to gothtere anymore
sour d at 50 days in the solar greenhouse. about to really phatten up http://rollitup.org/attachments/image-jpg.3373685/


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 17, 2015)

Joedank said:


> yes to the trail cams . man do they help alot...bummer sounds like cops or idiots telling you not to gothtere anymore


Prob. Kids.. Cops would have waited till it was ready to harvest then sold it 

Sorry to hear of your loss!!


----------



## fumble (Mar 17, 2015)

sour d...licious!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 17, 2015)

@FLkeys1 Will be filling up a garage this year but no outdoor till 2016 I think.


----------



## Letstrip (Mar 17, 2015)

lickalotapus said:


> rippers!!! farkkkkkk
> 
> Heres an update of the worst kind. Over the last few days my biggest plot was ripped a spot iv used for 3 years .
> Stolen was my 2 massive oldtimers hazes . Which didnt even have buds ????? Wtf
> ...


Sucks mate maybe cops? Got any pictures of those Panama?


----------



## Letstrip (Mar 17, 2015)

Brewing a guano tea for the girls for tomorrow!


----------



## lickalotapus (Mar 18, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Sucks mate maybe cops? Got any pictures of those Panama?


Na iv figured out that theyve broken my shovel and took the plants with them to replant .the stupid fucks took my two oldtimers haze in veg that were huge with trunks like my calves and only took about 10L of roots . They would of died for sure. 
I have plenty of pics . Il put some up tomorrow.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 18, 2015)

lickalotapus said:


> Na iv figured out that theyve broken my shovel and took the plants with them to replant .the stupid fucks took my two oldtimers haze in veg that were huge with trunks like my calves and only took about 10L of roots . They would of died for sure.
> I have plenty of pics . Il put some up tomorrow.


Thats right and no cop is gonna pull all the roots out of the ground for something so big ...if they were lazy enough the cops woulda just cut them down close to the ground with a saw


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 18, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Thats right and no cop is gonna pull all the roots out of the ground for something so big ...if they were lazy enough the cops woulda just cut them down close to the ground with a saw


Then again there might be some hard working cops out there lol


----------



## fumble (Mar 18, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Then again there might be some hard working cops out there lol


bwahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## shynee mac (Mar 18, 2015)

Norcal69 said:


> Thinking about running double dream and gorilla glue #4 this year outside. Anybody have experience with them? Im curious how the gg4 outdoor grows


I ran double dream indoors this past winter. Didn't cut any clones  worst mistake of my entire winter grow!! if you cure the double dream right it screams "TASTY" I wish I had another cut of that. got my last cut from safe capitol in sacramento, cloned every thing I got from there but the DD because I'm a more indica lover now I'm in regret


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 18, 2015)

shynee mac said:


> I ran double dream indoors this past winter. Didn't cut any clones  worst mistake of my entire winter grow!! if you cure the double dream right it screams "TASTY" I wish I had another cut of that. got my last cut from safe capitol in sacramento, cloned every thing I got from there but the DD because I'm a more indica lover now I'm in regret


I popped 2 Blue Dream last night to see if I can get one going this summer.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 18, 2015)

Bubba Jurples are foot tall now, I think I will NOT pinch them and just see what they do.. They are already bushing out naturally. Anyone have experience not pinching a Kush??
Plan is to get it to about two foot inside then move it out to finish. I may cross it again with Jurple ??


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes I have. They get about 3 feet tall in a #7 Smart Pot.







Pictures from last May.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Norcal69 (Mar 18, 2015)

shynee mac said:


> I ran double dream indoors this past winter. Didn't cut any clones  worst mistake of my entire winter grow!! if you cure the double dream right it screams "TASTY" I wish I had another cut of that. got my last cut from safe capitol in sacramento, cloned every thing I got from there but the DD because I'm a more indica lover now I'm in regret


I got some dd goin indoors right now in their 2nd week of flower. I wouldve takin some cuttings off of them for the outdoor season but i didnt have any cloning or veg setup at the time. I had to go to berkely to grab those.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 18, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Bubba Jurples are foot tall now, I think I will NOT pinch them and just see what they do.. They are already bushing out naturally. Anyone have experience not pinching a Kush??
> Plan is to get it to about two foot inside then move it out to finish. I may cross it again with Jurple ??
> 
> View attachment 3375094 View attachment 3375095


I look forward to popping the rest of theses.


----------



## dale.denali (Mar 19, 2015)

Here in the great state of Michigan a patient can grow 12 plants, thus I plan on doing 12 different strains. #1-Blueberry Headband - Emerald Triangle
#2-Blueberry Headband - Humbolt Seed Org
#3-Critical Kush - Barney's Farm
#4-Blue Dream - HSO
#5-Pineapple Express#2 - G-13 Labs
#6-Skunk Classic - Flying Dutchman
#7-Purple O.G. Kush#18 - Reserva Privada
#8-LA Confidential - DNA Genetics
#9-Critical Sensi Star - Delicious Seeds
#10-Big Bud - Sensi Seeds
#11-Tangerine Dream - Barney's Farm
#12-Green Poison - Sweet Seeds
For my sons grow we have another 12 strains. We love having variety and trying new strains. _If any of you have any input on any of these strains, I am open to any advise._
We r using 200 gal. smart pots, filled with Humbolt Super Soil mixture (not sub cools super soil).
_If anyone is familiar with the Humbolt Super Soil Mix, I am open for any sugestions on amendments that might be beneficial._
We strive for perfection and quality! Here is a pic of one of our gardens. Be Happy!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 19, 2015)

dale.denali said:


> Here in the great state of Michigan a patient can grow 12 plants, thus I plan on doing 12 different strains. #1-Blueberry Headband - Emerald Triangle
> #2-Blueberry Headband - Humbolt Seed Org
> #3-Critical Kush - Barney's Farm
> #4-Blue Dream - HSO
> ...


That is a nice garden


----------



## fumble (Mar 19, 2015)

damn skippy...you aren't messing around Dale


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 19, 2015)

little seedlings, swamp skunk are doing the best so far, probably gonna pop a few more seawarp and white grizz to see if i can get something a little more vigorous.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 19, 2015)

2 Royal Caramel and a Green Love Potion
Smallest one is making me uneasy, hoping it grows like the other ones.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2015)

A few light dep greenhouse plants vegging indoors, waiting for the greenhouse to be built.
Here's to a good season for everyone...


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 19, 2015)

dale.denali said:


> Here in the great state of Michigan a patient can grow 12 plants, thus I plan on doing 12 different strains. #1-Blueberry Headband - Emerald Triangle
> #2-Blueberry Headband - Humbolt Seed Org
> #3-Critical Kush - Barney's Farm
> #4-Blue Dream - HSO
> ...


Great garden, thats what I want in my back yard this year.


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 19, 2015)

doublejj said:


> A few light dep greenhouse plants vegging indoors, waiting for the greenhouse to be built.
> Here's to a good season for everyone...
> View attachment 3375693


Great, building a big greenhouse?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2015)

pacbud99 said:


> Great, building a big greenhouse?


yes....


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 19, 2015)

I just keep telling myself, only half will be females.... Or will they?
Might be giving some plants away.


Male blue dream x love child BX


Smile, LA Conf. X Love child



Mulanje-Jilly bean x Jurple


Gaggle of Big Buds.



Mulanje x ??


Bubba Kush x Jurple


----------



## Joedank (Mar 19, 2015)

Triangle


----------



## Mohican (Mar 19, 2015)

@FLkeys1 - The Mulanje x ? looks killer!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 19, 2015)

Meanwhile in oz.......


----------



## rob333 (Mar 19, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3376096 View attachment 3376097 View attachment 3376098 View attachment 3376099 Meanwhile in oz.......


meanwhile in oz


----------



## rob333 (Mar 19, 2015)

rob333 said:


> meanwhile in oz


2 dayz at 12 hours a day to trim so took me by myself 24hours to trim that whole plant


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @FLkeys1 - The Mulanje x ? looks killer!


All three have that Mulanje smell. I can't put my finger on the smell... Spicy fruity something


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 19, 2015)

rob333 said:


> meanwhile in oz


Must be the way it is laying, but I don't see any buds ??
It has been a long day working in the garden so I may be dazed and confused


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 19, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Must be the way it is laying, but I don't see any buds ??
> It has been a long day working in the garden so I may be dazed and confused


I thought the same to ...cmon rob dont tease us mate show some nugs now u have trimmed


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 19, 2015)

Seriously though I don't see a thing


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 19, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Seriously though I don't see a thing


If hes living in tasmania i can understand no nugs...its a brother sister type of love that part of aust


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Mar 19, 2015)

Winter greeny just about 3 weeks into flower.


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Mar 19, 2015)

Starting to look a little purpley


----------



## treemansbuds (Mar 19, 2015)

CA MTN MAN said:


> Winter greeny just about 3 weeks into flower.


Looks great, I just hope your not running that sulfur burner during flower.,,,, yucky taste.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2015)

CA MTN MAN said:


> Winter greeny just about 3 weeks into flower.


carport?....are you growing in a carport?


----------



## fumble (Mar 19, 2015)

looks awesome Mt Man


----------



## rob333 (Mar 19, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I thought the same to ...cmon rob dont tease us mate show some nugs now u have trimmed


 i will just got a shit load under my bed lol im gunna bag the lot up tonite so ill throw use a pic of the whole lot off that plant


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Mar 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> carport?....are you growing in a carport?


Yup it's like a double size one it's about 12x20


----------



## j smoker (Mar 20, 2015)

rob333 said:


> meanwhile in oz


Was that outdoor rob looks a little early to pull, if you leave it another month half that stuff you trimmed off would have fallen off naturally and you'd have a lot more bud. I pulled one early plant of mine and got 4 oz where if id left it it would be probably double that, it's hard to resist the urge to pull early tho.


----------



## rob333 (Mar 20, 2015)

j smoker said:


> Was that outdoor rob looks a little early to pull, if you leave it another month half that stuff you trimmed off would have fallen off naturally and you'd have a lot more bud. I pulled one early plant of mine and got 4 oz where if id left it it would be probably double that, it's hard to resist the urge to pull early tho.


it was a gdp with a pheno of 60 -65 days it went for 9 weeks 3 days with milky crystals with about 30% amber its green still cause of the additives i have been giveing it like floaralicious go green and mighty grow enhancer rhizo and also budxl and rhino drive


----------



## rob333 (Mar 20, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3376096 View attachment 3376097 View attachment 3376098 View attachment 3376099 Meanwhile in oz.......


oki sorry it took so long been really busey not the bigest buds to be honest its the first 2 i grabbed off the top just need to trimm this up but here wee go 2 p off 1 plant


----------



## rob333 (Mar 20, 2015)

rob333 said:


> oki sorry it took so long been really busey not the bigest buds to be honest its the first 2 i grabbed off the top just need to trimm this up but here wee go 2 p off 1 plant


when i mean not the 2 biggest buds its the to i took a shot of there were alot bigger ones under the pill its with stem then with out


----------



## rob333 (Mar 20, 2015)

rob333 said:


> when i mean not the 2 biggest buds its the to i took a shot of there were alot bigger ones under the pill its with stem then with out


think i'm bit chopped up 3 hours with out gloves think it kicked it lol


----------



## mwooten102 (Mar 20, 2015)

Everybody is showing off their plants and I'm over here like, I should germinate my seeds. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## fumble (Mar 20, 2015)

lol Woot...me too!


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 20, 2015)

I was disappointed with my results last season so I will either be setting up something in the garage or tossing up the carport.


----------



## Shelby420 (Mar 20, 2015)

ok all, at the 2014 BBQ i ended up with a few seeds labled qsp s1 or 9sp s1. Anyone have a clue what they are?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 20, 2015)

fumble said:


> lol Woot...me too!


Well im sitting in maccas like a stoner cos we lost the final last nite and i have my stash but lost my bong


----------



## doublejj (Mar 20, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Well im sitting in maccas like a stoner cos we lost the final last nite and i have my stash but lost my bong


Hug...


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 20, 2015)

where I live has reached the days of 12 hour + daylight hours..


----------



## Joedank (Mar 20, 2015)

Greenhouse frame gettin done


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2015)

Is that steel or PVC?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2015)

Got another male with calyxes:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Joedank (Mar 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Is that steel or PVC?


1.33 galvinzed Steel finally uppin my game.
bent the hoops myself (hoopbenders.net) and will install purlins tomarrow. 40' x 24' with 14 ft ceilings. final cosr about 1200$ without fans abd such electric stuff


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 20, 2015)

Joedank said:


> 1.33 galvinzed Steel finally uppin my game.
> bent the hoops myself (hoopbenders.net) and will install purlins tomarrow. 40' x 24' with 14 ft ceilings. final cosr about 1200$ without fans abd such electric stuff


Can't wait to come check it out this summer!


----------



## Letstrip (Mar 20, 2015)

Should have an update tonight or tomorrow and some close ups of the Panama red for @Mohican


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 20, 2015)

I thought I'd post this question here since it gets a lot of traffic and I trust the advice... I bought this 5lb pail of all purpose premix organic fertilizer and a small container of the powerbloom. I've never used organic nutrients like this and I'm not sure if I'll have time for it to cook or not. Im also not sure if I should go with suggested application rates or not. I'd like to go on the lighter side and be able to supplement with other nutrients if needed. I'll be growing in 18 gal tubs, coir,promix hp with mycho, and extra large perlite. 
I plan on planting mid-late May depending on space indoors. 
If any of you organic guys can help me out with advice on how to use this stuff I'll send good vibes your way

http://gaiagreen.com/allpurpose.html
http://gaiagreen.com/powerbloom.html


----------



## C.D.Sc (Mar 20, 2015)

Before flowering... And 5 weeks flowering stage pics...


----------



## C.D.Sc (Mar 20, 2015)

5 weeks later they caught up in height hahaha


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2015)

@Joedank - How did your Durban turn out? Did it make you puke?


----------



## Joedank (Mar 21, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @Joedank - How did your Durban turn out? Did it make you puke?


no pukeing yet  i ran the "brittish colombia" cut now becoming known as the "colorado cut"lol
it is great, i was told it was from early 90's Dutch passion stock. but who knows.
it was phenominal for fruity/spicy goodness large yeilds but poor pest resistence .
i have bred it to nevellis haze stud and grown many seeds with GREAT results (if you like fruity.)
it imparts DENSE nugs with HIGH THC and THCV (makes you feel disorentated)
@cbtbudz has popped a few and has more on the way


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 21, 2015)

Joedank said:


> no pukeing yet  i ran the "brittish colombia" cut now becoming known as the "colorado cut"lol
> it is great, i was told it was from early 90's Dutch passion stock. but who knows.
> it was phenominal for fruity/spicy goodness large yeilds but poor pest resistence .
> i have bred it to nevellis haze stud and grown many seeds with GREAT results (if you like fruity.)
> ...


Damn snow keep me from some


----------



## Joedank (Mar 21, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Damn snow keep me from some


there has gotta be a PLAN in that some reason for it... cant figure why cept that mabbey that axel woulda gone in the HIGH country.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 21, 2015)

Right! We made it here and that was the important part


Joedank said:


> there has gotta be a PLAN in that some reason for it... cant figure why cept that mabbey that axel woulda gone in the HIGH country.....


----------



## MaryJaneFamily420 (Mar 21, 2015)

I put my ladies out feb9th, homemade hoop house


Came back from a camping trip and had a little heat stress or ph issue that resolved itself or from raising the lights.
 View attachment 3377207 

Ladies are doing better, fire Og today.


Blueberry pie today.


----------



## Joedank (Mar 21, 2015)

MaryJaneFamily420 said:


> I put my ladies out feb9th, homemade hoop house
> View attachment 3377190
> 
> Came back from a camping trip and had a little heat stress or ph issue that resolved itself or from raising the lights.
> ...


pic 3 looks like CLYLEMEN mite damage . COULd be light stress but Lots all over many cuts that get passed around. i would reccomend scoping those leaves and a good IPM for the year..
looks like some monsters in the making!! (light dep??)


----------



## MaryJaneFamily420 (Mar 21, 2015)

Joedank said:


> pic 3 looks like CLYLEMEN mite damage . COULd be light stress but Lots all over many cuts that get passed around. i would reccomend scoping those leaves and a good IPM for the year..
> looks like some monsters in the making!! (light dep??)


Yeah these ladies are gonna be my light dep, monsters no because I want to finish these around the end of May- beginning of June, so I can start again and reuse the pots for my next full season run. I might start covering in a week or so, depending on size. I'm looking to get 12 lbs per plant. I'm just kidding I'd be happy with around qp- hp each to hold me over til normal harvest season.

Right now GDP and fire og are the smallest but GDP is pretty bushy, also GDP is not in the hoop house. I also have a gsc, it's expanding and growing out really well, this one is also not in the hoop house but gets supplemental light along with the others.

Dream queen is the biggest right now, she always does really well and I've never not liked this strain the last five years I've run it. One of the reason I love dreamqueen is minimal trim work and a medium size bush throws out 2lbs easy and the bag appeal is great along with taste and smell.

I don't really like doing monsters, I try to keep them short n fat n bushy. Anything more than 5- 6 feet start becoming a pain in the ass, ladder work, tying, spraying, everything about it....

I was already warned maybe they could be russet hemp mites or some kind of mite, I've scoped them over and over and can't find anything. I spray them with neem every weekend that is spiked with Azamax. I don't think they are mites as the new growth is looking great, but thanks for the heads up, better safe than sorry right?


----------



## Shelby420 (Mar 21, 2015)

Been a while since I've posted any pics so heres some eye candy from my early. As well as the 30 seeds I planted today. Still have a few more to plant.


----------



## Shelby420 (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## CA MTN MAN (Mar 21, 2015)

That's awesome you use old laundry detergent buckets for pots now that's recycling ... I have buddies that just open the bags of soil and throw seeds straight in lol... How far we have come


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 21, 2015)

Shelby420 said:


> View attachment 3377423 View attachment 3377424 View attachment 3377425 View attachment 3377426 View attachment 3377427 View attachment 3377428 View attachment 3377429 View attachment 3377430 View attachment 3377431 View attachment 3377432
> View attachment 3377423


thats some crazy mainlining


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 21, 2015)

Really looking forward to seeing u guys starting ya grows ....
Heres some bud porn @9 weeks....
Including @fumble nice doodle shaped cola 
Last pic is strawberry blue almost ready to harvest


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2015)

Looks fantastic Ruby!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 22, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Looks fantastic Ruby!


Thanks @Mohican i think i will pull the SB in cloudy trichs its a bit of a racy smoke from my research so wanna keep it to that...the wonder woman ill take at 50/50 or even a touch more amber than that....


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2015)

I love it when you can see the frost on the whole plant take on a different color! It is like a big sign saying "I'm ready!"

I am looking forward to the smoke reports


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 22, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I love it when you can see the frost on the whole plant take on a different color! It is like a big sign saying "I'm ready!"
> 
> I am looking forward to the smoke reports


Cheers mo

Just the little teasers ive been quick drying tell me its going.to be really gd quality after a cure.
Will be interesting to be able to give a smoke report citing effects etc properly like you guys do...i feel like ive passed first grade in the levels up to a consistant quality of outdoor growing lol..


----------



## Letstrip (Mar 22, 2015)

Here are the Panama red close ups! Smells like sour berrys of some sort lol This is at about 9 weeks flowering and looks like ill have to pull her son as ive spotted a few nanners. Its a 9 - 12 week strain, an amazing pure sativa the buds are rock hard. Not insanely resinous but i can tell this stuff is gonna be top smoke  Panama *RED, *I think yes*
*

* *

Small sampler 







This is the smaller Panama that has almost fluro purple buds!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 22, 2015)

Those pics i couldnt just press like...they look awesome mate !!


----------



## Tank6706 (Mar 22, 2015)

Loving that panama red!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Here are the Panama red close ups! Smells like sour berrys of some sort lol This is at about 9 weeks flowering and looks like ill have to pull her son as ive spotted a few nanners. Its a 9 - 12 week strain, an amazing pure sativa the buds are rock hard. Not insanely resinous but i can tell this stuff is gonna be top smoke  Panama *RED, *I think yes
> 
> 
> *View attachment 3377626 *
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 22, 2015)

did the stem rub on the little seedling smells like she came from the Blue dream x love child, very skunky. Now let's just hope it's a she.. Other pic. Is a female Bubba Kush Jurple planted out on Friday.. Pretty sure days are long enough that she will veg. I started the seeds inside and after two weeks they all went out side with a hour of extra light each night.. 
Have a great Sunday!!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> did the stem rub on the little seedling smells like she came from the Blue dream x love child, very skunky. Now let's just hope it's a she.. Other pic. Is a female Bubba Kush Jurple planted out on Friday.. Pretty sure days are long enough that she will veg. I started the seeds inside and after two weeks they all went out side with a hour of extra light each night..
> Have a great Sunday!!
> 
> View attachment 3377870
> View attachment 3377871


days in Cali are 12/12 right now.....


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 22, 2015)

doublejj said:


> days in Cali are 12/12 right now.....


Just checked the bubba Kush jurples 5 plants two females for sure, 2 males and one no signs of anything..

If they go in to flower that's fine I will use them for seed production. If they veg on they will be very large plants.. I have more seedlings so whatever happens is cool with me.


----------



## treemansbuds (Mar 22, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> did the stem rub on the little seedling smells like she came from the Blue dream x love child, very skunky. Now let's just hope it's a she.. Other pic. Is a female Bubba Kush Jurple planted out on Friday.. Pretty sure days are long enough that she will veg. I started the seeds inside and after two weeks they all went out side with a hour of extra light each night..
> Have a great Sunday!!
> 
> View attachment 3377870
> View attachment 3377871


If JJ won't say it I will......*your to early!*
Put light above them to keep them in veg mode, if not they'll sense the 12/12 days and start flowering for a month or so, then re-veg on you, you don't want that.
*"Pretty sure days are long enough that she will veg. I started the seeds inside and after two weeks they all went out side with a hour of extra light each night." *Better to be certain than *"pretty sure"*
Good luck,
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Mar 22, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Just checked the bubba Kush jurples 5 plants two females for sure, 2 males and one no signs of anything..
> 
> If they go in to flower that's fine I will use them for seed production. If they veg on they will be very large plants.. I have more seedlings so whatever happens is cool with me.


Best back up to your situation_*..."I have more seedlings so whatever happens is cool with me". *_Your covered!
TMB-


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> did the stem rub on the little seedling smells like she came from the Blue dream x love child, very skunky. Now let's just hope it's a she.. Other pic. Is a female Bubba Kush Jurple planted out on Friday.. Pretty sure days are long enough that she will veg. I started the seeds inside and after two weeks they all went out side with a hour of extra light each night..
> Have a great Sunday!!
> 
> View attachment 3377870
> View attachment 3377871


I am running 1800 watt 12/12 from seed to get started while my breeding stock vegges and I am putting a couple of those BD x LC down for that


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Mar 22, 2015)

I just started to germ mine here in socal. Last season I started in feb march and most flowered, then reveged. I ditched them they were crazy ugly after the reveg. Hopefully these seedlings now be up in a week, mature by 13-14 hours and keep going. Fingers crossed.


----------



## fumble (Mar 22, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Here are the Panama red close ups! Smells like sour berrys of some sort lol This is at about 9 weeks flowering and looks like ill have to pull her son as ive spotted a few nanners. Its a 9 - 12 week strain, an amazing pure sativa the buds are rock hard. Not insanely resinous but i can tell this stuff is gonna be top smoke  Panama *RED, *I think yes
> 
> 
> *View attachment 3377626 *
> ...


effing beautiful Letsrip!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 22, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> If JJ won't say it I will......*your to early!*
> Put light above them to keep them in veg mode, if not they'll sense the 12/12 days and start flowering for a month or so, then re-veg on you, you don't want that.
> *"Pretty sure days are long enough that she will veg. I started the seeds inside and after two weeks they all went out side with a hour of extra light each night." *Better to be certain than *"pretty sure"*
> Good luck,
> TMB-


It's okay if they go into flower, it is only two plants. If they go into flower I will put some Jurple pollen on them and get more seeds. 
I appreciate the advice.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 22, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Best back up to your situation_*..."I have more seedlings so whatever happens is cool with me". *_Your covered!
> TMB-


Plus I have many more seeds


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2015)

Yes you do!



3K (BigK x Triangle)!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## freemandrake (Mar 22, 2015)

The rain has set in here it's been 2 days straight, I'm going to take down a few that are ready, before they are full of mold.....i was hoping to let them go another week.
I'll check everything that isn't coming down for signs of mold


----------



## 757growin (Mar 22, 2015)

Wind barriers are holding. I will tarp them around 7 pm in another week and will do that for 3 weeks or so then they should be heavy enough into flower for no revegging. Pulling an indoor crop now. Life is good


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 22, 2015)

freemandrake said:


> The rain has set in here it's been 2 days straight, I'm going to take down a few that are ready, before they are full of mold.....i was hoping to let them go another week.
> I'll check everything that isn't coming down for signs of mold


I feel your pain,I have to do that every fall here.if it's close enough chop,if not cut off what you have to to save the rest.Hope you don't have to cut to much


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 22, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3377970Wind barriers are holding. I will tarp them around 7 pm in another week and will do that for 3 weeks or so then they should be heavy enough into flower for no revegging. Pulling an indoor crop now. Life is good


Looking great there.that boulder looks like a nice spot to admire the garden and then the views,lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Yes you do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y'all make me wish I could put some seed pics up. Wait till I have a whole farm to breed with


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 22, 2015)

freemandrake said:


> The rain has set in here it's been 2 days straight, I'm going to take down a few that are ready, before they are full of mold.....i was hoping to let them go another week.
> I'll check everything that isn't coming down for signs of mold


Send some to So. Cal. Please.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 22, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Yes you do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of the bubba Jurple is a triangle and a female.. So I am thinking about using the triangle pollen you gave me and make some seeds... A triangle and a triangle,hmmm


----------



## ÉsÇ420PoT™ (Mar 22, 2015)

Heres my line up for this 2015 season. All will be going out door Mid May. All First Generation clones will be flowered from my mothers that are indoor, and transferred outdoors. The Soon to be mothers are currently seedlings, but will have cutts taken late April, and transferred outside by Mid May. Later in July, I will be Having my Indoor set up going. Currently Had my plant limit raised from 30 to 36, so therefore I Will be planting around 30 (of the chosen clones of random quantities of said strains) For outdoor this season and the other 6 or so for indoor growth.

*Line up*: *Genotype*:
Mendocino Purple Kush 70% Indica 30% Sativa
Frosty Kush 80% Indica 20% Sativa
Amnesia 70% Sativa 30% Indica
Malawi 100% Sativa
Crazy Miss Hyde 70% Indica 30% Sativa
ChemDawg 70% Sativa 30% Indicia
CBD GOD 60% Indica 20% Sativa 20% Ruderalis
CBD Critical Cure 80% Indica 20% Ruderalis
CBD OG (not sure Genetics: Lions Tabernacle x Tahoe OG) (Usually tests around 10-12% CBD with roughly 3-7% THC)

Any constructive criticism or admiration is always appreciated! Thanks!! AND GREEN MOJO TO ALL!!!!


----------



## ÉsÇ420PoT™ (Mar 22, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3377970Wind barriers are holding. I will tarp them around 7 pm in another week and will do that for 3 weeks or so then they should be heavy enough into flower for no revegging. Pulling an indoor crop now. Life is good


EY what gal bags is that? 10 gal? And what age if you don't mind me asking? Just curious as to what to expect from mine.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 22, 2015)

ÉsÇ420PoT™ said:


> EY what gal bags is that? 10 gal? And what age if you don't mind me asking? Just curious as to what to expect from mine.


They vegged in half gals for 2 weeks. Then up potted them to the five gals they are in today. I vegged them in the 5 gal for a week. Then outside they went. I would be happy with 2 zips each. They are in about 3 weeks of flowering now and I should be harvesting this crop in early may. I have some that are vegging in 5 gals now for 3 weeks and are huge. Will be putting those in 15 gals and hoping for 5 zips or so off each.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 23, 2015)

757growin said:


> They vegged in half gals for 2 weeks. Then up potted them to the five gals they are in today. I vegged them in the 5 gal for a week. Then outside they went. I would be happy with 2 zips each. They are in about 3 weeks of flowering now and I should be harvesting this crop in early may. I have some that are vegging in 5 gals now for 3 weeks and are huge. Will be putting those in 15 gals and hoping for 5 zips or so off each.


I have a strawberry blue in a 15 gallon im kinda thinking anywhere around 4 -7 oz ...its at week 9 now but will definitely go to week 10 if not a touch more...
Looking forward to seeing more of 757s quality this summer coming


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Mar 23, 2015)

Buzy buzy buzy, cleaned up ready to get to work. Ordered cross tubes for over head fans, putting in 6 54 inch ceiling fans and flooring.


----------



## Garden Boss (Mar 23, 2015)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> View attachment 3378499 View attachment 3378500
> 
> 
> Buzy buzy buzy, cleaned up ready to get to work. Ordered cross tubes for over head fans, putting in 6 54 inch ceiling fans and flooring.


Nice man. This beauty of a GH should have her own thread


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Mar 23, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Nice man. This beauty of a GH should have her own thread


Thanks GB, really was alot of hard work putting it up, felt like my buddies were trying to sabotage me the entire way lol. If I start within the next month what size smart pots should be used? I figured 200 gallon pots? Never used pots outside before.


----------



## Garden Boss (Mar 23, 2015)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Thanks GB, really was alot of hard work putting it up, felt like my buddies were trying to sabotage me the entire way lol. If I start within the next month what size smart pots should be used? I figured 200 gallon pots? Never used pots outside before.


Yeah man, I really like 200's...
How many do you plan on running?


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Mar 23, 2015)

Im planning on 33, each with an 8x8 area. Went crazy on beans. 

Bc depot Animal Cookies
Bc depot Girl Scout Cookies
Bc depot Fire OG bx3

Og Raskal Fire OG bx 
Og Raskal FIre Alien Kush
Og Raskal Fire Alien Master

Rp Skywalker Kush  I have Skywalker Og cut, just want to see how close they are.
Rp Og Kush
Rp Tangie
Rp Sour D

Dna Sour Tangie

Dj short Blueberry

CC Girl Scout Cookies

T H MK ultra


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Mar 23, 2015)

PS LOVE the tag, I like me some Fat tire!!!!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 23, 2015)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> View attachment 3378499 View attachment 3378500
> 
> 
> Buzy buzy buzy, cleaned up ready to get to work. Ordered cross tubes for over head fans, putting in 6 54 inch ceiling fans and flooring.


My dream set up..


----------



## Joedank (Mar 23, 2015)

solar greenhouse love.




gets to 44 at night ... but they dont really mind that much cuz the soil is 55* due to the thermal batterys


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Mar 23, 2015)

Looks like everyone is gearing up for 2015. (Nice greenhouse Buzz)

I'm just getting ready to order my beans. Due to moving last spring my plants didn't get into the ground till June 22nd. This year we'll be getting them in atleast a few weeks earlier. 

Happy growing everyone..!!


----------



## Garden Boss (Mar 23, 2015)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Looks like everyone is gearing up for 2015. (Nice greenhouse Buzz)
> 
> I'm just getting ready to order my beans. Due to moving last spring my plants didn't get into the ground till June 22nd. This year we'll be getting them in atleast a few weeks earlier.
> 
> Happy growing everyone..!!


I look forward to it (again) post up a storm


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 23, 2015)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> View attachment 3378499 View attachment 3378500
> 
> 
> Buzy buzy buzy, cleaned up ready to get to work. Ordered cross tubes for over head fans, putting in 6 54 inch ceiling fans and flooring.


Man now that is how you have fun while getting your work done!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 23, 2015)

WONDER WOMAN MK2


----------



## Shelby420 (Mar 24, 2015)

ÉsÇ420PoT™ said:


> Heres my line up for this 2015 season. All will be going out door Mid May. All First Generation clones will be flowered from my mothers that are indoor, and transferred outdoors. The Soon to be mothers are currently seedlings, but will have cutts taken late April, and transferred outside by Mid May. Later in July, I will be Having my Indoor set up going. Currently Had my plant limit raised from 30 to 36, so therefore I Will be planting around 30 (of the chosen clones of random quantities of said strains) For outdoor this season and the other 6 or so for indoor growth.
> 
> *Line up*: *Genotype*:
> Mendocino Purple Kush 70% Indica 30% Sativa
> ...


Mmm I really liked the Amnesia i grew, only thing is the moths flew over EVERY other plant just to get at it so good luck. That sweet smell is a sever attractant. lol


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## ÉsÇ420PoT™ (Mar 24, 2015)

Shelby420 said:


> Mmm I really liked the Amnesia i grew, only thing is the moths flew over EVERY other plant just to get at it so good luck. That sweet smell is a sever attractant. lol


Haha duly noted, thanks man! Can't wait for that pungent smell!!! When my indoor setup is done, Im having trouble deciding which strain or strains to grow, Amnesia Is def. one of them.


----------



## lickalotapus (Mar 24, 2015)

freemandrake said:


> The rain has set in here it's been 2 days straight, I'm going to take down a few that are ready, before they are full of mold.....i was hoping to let them go another week.
> I'll check everything that isn't coming down for signs of mold


What strains of yours are ready? 
Make sure you get some harvest pics. 
My blue dream has about 1week untill fully mature but il prob take some this weekend as its a big trek and its a few backpacks full of bud.the weather has been very kind to me this year


----------



## freemandrake (Mar 25, 2015)

lickalotapus said:


> What strains of yours are ready?
> Make sure you get some harvest pics.
> My blue dream has about 1week untill fully mature but il prob take some this weekend as its a big trek and its a few backpacks full of bud.the weather has been very kind to me this year


I don't have any strains all bag seed unfortunately, I only took 3 small ones the other day they were on the ground...didn't cage them, the rot was only minor so I cut the affected branch off and shook the water out of everything else.
Bought a 100x scope, got here today and I'm loving it


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Bubba Jurple update. Potted up to a 3 gal yesterday.. Intresting she does not have a real strong bubba smell.. The other one went to a friend who has a big grow room, potted up to five gal and he took some clones off her and she will be put in to flower in a couple weeks.. I will try and keep updates how she looks in flower..
Always amazed how different the same strain outdoors looks so different.
Happy HUMP Day!!!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 25, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Bubba Jurple update. Potted up to a 3 gal yesterday.. Intresting she does not have a real strong bubba smell.. The other one went to a friend who has a big grow room, potted up to five gal and he took some clones off her and she will be put in to flower in a couple weeks.. I will try and keep updates how she looks in flower..
> Always amazed how different the same strain outdoors looks so different.
> Happy HUMP Day!!!
> 
> ...


Beautiful!.....is she outside now?...


----------



## doubletake (Mar 25, 2015)

A couple weeks into flowering now getting some little buds.....


Front to back, fireball, ak47, then animal cookies
 Ak47 animal cookies nlxbb cherry pie nlxbbNlxbb Cherry pie Lazy gaurd dog hahaha


----------



## doublejj (Mar 25, 2015)

doubletake said:


> A couple weeks into flowering now getting some little buds.....
> 
> 
> Front to back, fireball, ak47, then animal cookies
> View attachment 3380291 Ak47View attachment 3380292 animal cookiesView attachment 3380293 nlxbbView attachment 3380295 cherry pieView attachment 3380296 nlxbbView attachment 3380297Nlxbb View attachment 3380298Cherry pie View attachment 3380299Lazy gaurd dog hahaha View attachment 3380300


----------



## mwine87 (Mar 25, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> I must be odd, I think the roots look cool. Almost like art the way they snake around and the little side roots that come off bigger roots..


Nah, you're not alone. nature provides wonderful patterns, symmetrical and not.


----------



## mwine87 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey Guys and Gals! havent posted much since last summer, but have lingered on the outdoor thread. This season, I bought a small 2'W x 4'L x 5'H veg tent to keep a bunch of starts and find a mother. I started some Papaya seeds from Nirvana, 2 re-vegged Lemon kush that i flowered outdoor all winter, 3 Blue Dream X Mulanje from @FLkeys1, and about 20 more of the Lemon Kush seeds. I was lucky enough to get some other crosses from @FLkeys1. Definitely excited to pop those after seeing his posts. I'll update with photos soon. On Vacation in Flagstaff, AZ with my Lady. Happy Week, RUI. 

Yesterday at The Grand Canyon, South Rim.


----------



## Tank6706 (Mar 25, 2015)

@doubletake what size smart pots are those? Girls are looking nice


----------



## doubletake (Mar 25, 2015)

Tank6706 said:


> @doubletake what size smart pots are those? Girls are looking nice


Thanks man and those are 45s from my last years grow.

I had the soil and pots and through all my moms out haha


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 25, 2015)

My autos have arrived and im impressed! if these strains are as nice as there packaging im sure ill be happy!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 25, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> My autos have arrived and im impressed! if these strains are as nice as there packaging im sure ill be happy!


Wat you get my man ?


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 25, 2015)

Looking great everyone! We got a house and will move in Friday. I can't wait to put those beans in water and pick my clones up. Then I can show and tell again


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 25, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Beautiful!.....is she outside now?...


Just had her out to pot her up. Prob. Give her another week and then put her out to flower..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 26, 2015)

I sprouted three of the lemon Kush seeds @mwine87 gave me. So far the far left is showing a female pre flower other two, nothing yet.. 


 






mwine87 said:


> Hey Guys and Gals! havent posted much since last summer, but have lingered on the outdoor thread. This season, I bought a small 2'W x 4'L x 5'H veg tent to keep a bunch of starts and find a mother. I started some Papaya seeds from Nirvana, 2 re-vegged Lemon kush that i flowered outdoor all winter, 3 Blue Dream X Mulanje from @FLkeys1, and about 20 more of the Lemon Kush seeds. I was lucky enough to get some other crosses from @FLkeys1. Definitely excited to pop those after seeing his posts. I'll update with photos soon. On Vacation in Flagstaff, AZ with my Lady. Happy Week, RUI.
> 
> Yesterday at The Grand Canyon, South Rim.
> 
> View attachment 3380327


----------



## Shelby420 (Mar 26, 2015)

ÉsÇ420PoT™ said:


> Haha duly noted, thanks man! Can't wait for that pungent smell!!! When my indoor setup is done, Im having trouble deciding which strain or strains to grow, Amnesia Is def. one of them.


The smell of it reminded me of coca cola slurpe. Very sweet smell.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2015)

Got the first row of screen up on the curved section of the screen room:



Had to get a new tool to make this easier:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hexthat (Mar 26, 2015)

Lemon Larry OG x The Third Dimension IBL

smells like lemon skunk


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey guys I got some pics to update but I can't figure out the thumbnail thing ... How do I just post them straight on the page ????


----------



## bryleetch (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey ya'll just wanted to spread the word to you guys about a grow competition put together by @provisionseeds starting up real soon(registration starts Saturday)... and all you outdoor growers are welcome! 

From what I can see from this thread you guys will fare pretty damn well if you decide to join in on the fun. I figured you guys might be interested since you already update your outdoor grows on here... might as well have a shot at winning some prizes for doing so, right?

Sorry to kinda spam, just wanted to spread the love to you guys having some fun in the sun. There's more info in the thread in my sig if anyone does happen to be interested. Peace guys and good luck this season!


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 27, 2015)

CA MTN MAN said:


> View attachment 3381866 View attachment 3381867 View attachment 3381869 View attachment 3381872


U worked how to put pics up ...and i must say they look bloody marvelous !


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Mar 27, 2015)

Thank you ruby... I figured out you just gotta click the post full image button.. Here comes some more


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 27, 2015)

TGIF
I'll have a shot and a Big Bud clone, please..


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 27, 2015)

CA MTN MAN said:


> Thank you ruby... I figured out you just gotta click the post full image button.. Here comes some more


Keep em going bro...i had an awesome time looking at the pics and learning along the way last season...its not far i can feel.it for you guys all running around getting prepped


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 27, 2015)

CA MTN MAN said:


> View attachment 3381877 View attachment 3381878 View attachment 3381880


Looks nice for sure...those damn yellow leaves nearly got me in a riu war tonite lol .

U vegged under lights then put out to flower or ....?


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Mar 27, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Looks nice for sure...those damn yellow leaves nearly got me in a riu war tonite lol .
> 
> U vegged under lights then put out to flower or ....?


Lol I was reading that thread this morning hahah that was close to a brawl  .... I had these under supp light until about a month ago now I'm just letting do there thing.


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Mar 27, 2015)

Should I just chop the whole plant ruby??


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 27, 2015)

When did i say that lol


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Mar 27, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> When did i say that lol


Hahah I'm just joking ... You never did


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 27, 2015)

CA MTN MAN said:


> Hahah I'm just joking ... You never did


I was joking to ...cos thats wat i said to him lol


----------



## mwooten102 (Mar 27, 2015)

Blackberry x OG Vegged indoors flowered outdoors.


----------



## Fast50 (Mar 27, 2015)

Purple hybrid. Flowered 25 day inside. Been outside 5 or so days.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2015)

Looks like Jurple!


----------



## doubletake (Mar 27, 2015)

Got the netting up on these girls today

Cherry pie (left)
Mk ultra (right)


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Mar 27, 2015)

Wow that purple is freekin beautiful .... I'd like a bouquet of those flowers


----------



## Letstrip (Mar 27, 2015)

Purple Panama has been pulled and trimmed and is now in the drying process! She had no new pistols forming and spotted some nanners and with up coming rain it just wasn't worth risking such a nice plant. She was at 10 weeks which is about how long she takes and she was on her last ditch effort anyway in e.g nanners and F all leaves left  Spotted the a tiny tiny bit of rot so that was also a sign... pics to follow up soon


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Not sure about others but I am thank full for the ones south of the equator for supplying us with some out door bud porn..

And some mighty fine bud at that..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 27, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> Blackberry x OG Vegged indoors flowered outdoors.


That is one sweet looking bud!!


----------



## mwooten102 (Mar 27, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> That is one sweet looking bud!!


She's getting there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 28, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Not sure about others but I am thank full for the ones south of the equator for supplying us with some out door bud porn..
> 
> And some mighty fine bud at that..


Couple early pick nugs for me to roll joints with of wonder woman ....


----------



## fumble (Mar 28, 2015)

Slurp


----------



## thump easy (Mar 28, 2015)

fumble said:


> Slurp


slurp and glurp!!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2015)

LA Con in the Worm Bin - South of the Los Angeles



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Tank6706 (Mar 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> LA Con in the Worm Bin - South of the Los Angeles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's crazy! Would never have thought you could grow in something like that


----------



## zest (Mar 29, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Theres not a whole lot of bud porn going around so im sure everyone is happy your posting lots. I wonder if @zest will be back with his gorgeous bud shots this year



ill be around more once i get my season underway


----------



## mwine87 (Mar 29, 2015)

finally, at least a single pic. This is inside the tent, many young plants to sex and determine which to keep. The small ones in the middle are the Nirvana Papaya and BDxM (blue dream x mulanje). They'll take off here pretty quick.

hope the weekend has treated everyone well.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 29, 2015)

So two people who are growing Jurple have told me that she has produced pollen... herm... One cloned her to death the other had her in a room with no AC and temps were getting to 90. So I am wondering is this Jilly bean strain know to hermie or is it the stress being put on Jurple?? Or both?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 29, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> So two people who are growing Jurple have told me that she has produced pollen... herm... One cloned her to death the other had her in a room with no AC and temps were getting to 90. So I am wondering is this Jilly bean strain know to hermie or is it the stress being put on Jurple?? Or both?


I can't say as I didn't have it long enough to flower it but i did drop the last of the bubba X jurple beans last night. Also popped
Fireballs
Granddad balls
Sage
Cemalope
Nibiru
Berry bubble
Dog kush x blue moonshine
Southern thunder

I will have 134 sqft of flower space in the garage and a small light dep in the back yard. I lucked up and got a place with a nice southern exposer


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 29, 2015)

The Dr. Is Back on the grow!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 29, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> The Dr. Is Back on the grow!!


Got clones and some autos DC gave me I am putting outside for some quick bud under lights now. First 150 or so seeds went in water last night.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 29, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> So two people who are growing Jurple have told me that she has produced pollen... herm... One cloned her to death the other had her in a room with no AC and temps were getting to 90. So I am wondering is this Jilly bean strain know to hermie or is it the stress being put on Jurple?? Or both?


I think its the Orange Velvet in Jilly Bean as Agent Orange is a hermie lady too sometimes. I've seen SinCity Tangerine Power and Frozen Tangerine show a herm before so I'm sure it the Orange Velvet. With stresses like that no surprise she termed on them but I believe with proper growing she will be just fine.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey folks just a heads up, snakes are coming out now. At least in so cal. Had to take care of a near 3 foot western pacific diamond back on my porch this evening. Stay alert for you your family and your four egged friends.


----------



## doubletake (Mar 29, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3382354 View attachment 3382355
> Couple early pick nugs for me to roll joints with of wonder woman ....


Dang ruby absolutely killing it great job your probley stoked to have some fresh nice smoke!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 29, 2015)

doubletake said:


> Dang ruby absolutely killing it great job your probley stoked to have some fresh nice smoke!


Ill be happier in 2 day when i can harvest the smaller one in the 15 gallon


----------



## doubletake (Mar 29, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Ill be happier in 2 day when i can harvest the smaller one in the 15 gallon


Hell yeah post some dry bud shots!


----------



## freemandrake (Mar 30, 2015)

doubletake said:


> Hell yeah post some dry bud shots!


Righto


----------



## Letstrip (Mar 30, 2015)

Panama harvest pics! The rest are still running in full swing  Anyone wanna have a yield guess? I reckon over two ounces but under 3? Probably would've liked another week or two to be real honest but im happy as with this!



Spot the nanner!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 30, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Panama harvest pics! The rest are still running in full swing  Anyone wanna have a yield guess? I reckon over two ounces but under 3? Probably would've liked another week or two to be real honest but im happy as with this!
> 
> View attachment 3384057
> 
> ...


Drake that panama looks so good its hard to describe it....lovely color wats the smell like ?oh man ive never smoked anything with purple in it before yummo


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 30, 2015)

Here come the southern hemisphere dry bud pics ....not long till northeners are hitting their grows up to full swing


----------



## Letstrip (Mar 30, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Drake that panama looks so good its hard to describe it....lovely color wats the smell like ?oh man ive never smoked anything with purple in it before yummo


Drake? Yeah me either man shes still drying up but ill get some dry pics ones shes done! Smells sooo good like I cant really describe it hah Like if someone got a grapey berry flavored lolly and melted it onto the bud. One of my good mates said it smelt like poison and someone else said it smelt like smoke hahah Will be my first time smoking purple weed and weed with no indica in it


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 30, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Drake? Yeah me either man shes still drying up but ill get some dry pics ones shes done! Smells sooo good like I cant really describe it hah Like if someone got a grapey berry flavored lolly and melted it onto the bud. One of my good mates said it smelt like poison and someone else said it smelt like smoke hahah Will be my first time smoking purple weed and weed with no indica in it


Fuk knows wat it is man but im always confusing u and @freemandrake together


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I think its the Orange Velvet in Jilly Bean as Agent Orange is a hermie lady too sometimes. I've seen SinCity Tangerine Power and Frozen Tangerine show a herm before so I'm sure it the Orange Velvet. With stresses like that no surprise she termed on them but I believe with proper growing she will be just fine.



Thank you for the info.. I was thinking it was the stress she was put under that caused it. I have had two people tell me they don't like Jilly bean because it is known to hermie? Waiting to see how @Mohican is doing with his Jurple since I know he knows how to grow plants correct..


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 30, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Thank you for the info.. I was thinking it was the stress she was put under that caused it. I have had two people tell me they don't like Jilly bean because it is known to hermie? Waiting to see how @Mohican is doing with his Jurple since I know he knows how to grow plants correct..


Believe me when I say I'm sure it was the stress she was put under that made her herm. The trait is there but I think long as things are right the trait won't show. But the way they treated her cloning her to death and the 90 degree heat made her herm. Mo should let you know wassup with it too


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Mar 30, 2015)

Working on getting my seed order together for April 1st. 

Kinda feel like I'm running a bit behind but this is the same time I ordered them last year. Maybe next year I'll step up my seed ordering date.

Hopefully soon I'll have something to share.

For now I guees I could get my excavator fired up and clear all the snow away from my greenhouse.!


----------



## doubletake (Mar 30, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Panama harvest pics! The rest are still running in full swing  Anyone wanna have a yield guess? I reckon over two ounces but under 3? Probably would've liked another week or two to be real honest but im happy as with this!
> 
> View attachment 3384057
> 
> ...


Looks great man!I'm right there with ya probley around 2.5 mabey 3 though, might suprise ya.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 30, 2015)

doubletake said:


> Looks great man!I'm right there with ya probley around 2.5 mabey 3 though, might suprise ya.


Im guessing 3.5


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 30, 2015)

If you only got 3 oz there on that panama then my hopes for 5 oz on my strawberry blue dont look good lol


----------



## doubletake (Mar 30, 2015)

The ak doing that pink hair thing and the cherry pie gettin little buds


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2015)

@doubletake - Wow - my AK never got pink hairs!

@FLkeys1 - I have never gotten any hermi Jilly girls outside. Although I think most got pollinated by males so they would not have needed to hermi. We will see how the tester seeds do.

I collected the Jaki and the Paki pollen today.

Here is a pic of the Jurple, Jaki, and Maku:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2015)

@FLkeys1 - Do you have any pics of the hermis?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2015)

Here is one of the Jillanje BX (Maku) girls:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 30, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @FLkeys1 - Do you have any pics of the hermis?


I will get some and post them..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 30, 2015)

jurple is looking good!! Nights should still be cool enought to get purple 


View attachment 3384509


Mohican said:


> @doubletake - Wow - my AK never got pink hairs!
> 
> @FLkeys1 - I have never gotten any hermi Jilly girls outside. Although I think most got pollinated by males so they would not have needed to hermi. We will see how the tester seeds do.
> 
> ...


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 30, 2015)

Inside bubba Jurple went outside to live and flower.. In front of her are outdoor bubba Jurple from seed and In the very back are two males of Mulanje x ?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2015)

No purple - just frost 







Jaki male:





Mulanje cross:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Letstrip (Mar 31, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Fuk knows wat it is man but im always confusing u and @freemandrake together


Algood mate call me drake that's cool with me


----------



## Letstrip (Mar 31, 2015)

@Mohican I love how you just have weed growing everywhere its badass!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> @Mohican I love how you just have weed growing everywhere its badass!


Im surprised he hasnt got a floating pot with a hybrid in the pool


----------



## Letstrip (Mar 31, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Im surprised he hasnt got a floating pot with a hybrid in the pool


Yeah on a surf board or blow up tire lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2015)

Floating marijuana the aussie way


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 31, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3384923 Floating marijuana the aussie way


i thought this was how you do it


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> i thought this was how you do itView attachment 3384942


Thats a corby bag lol


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2015)

I wasn't even going to grow anything this season. However, this keeps happening:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 31, 2015)

After 4 seasons outdoors I have YET to find a stray!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2015)

It seems to happen more often when you have males around


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2015)

Cleaned out all of the seed from the little FOUR bush:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fumble (Mar 31, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Panama harvest pics! The rest are still running in full swing  Anyone wanna have a yield guess? I reckon over two ounces but under 3? Probably would've liked another week or two to be real honest but im happy as with this!
> 
> View attachment 3384057
> 
> ...


WOW! that is all


----------



## Fast50 (Mar 31, 2015)

Catching a few sunrays today.


----------



## Beer Belly (Mar 31, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Panama harvest pics! The rest are still running in full swing  Anyone wanna have a yield guess? I reckon over two ounces but under 3? Probably would've liked another week or two to be real honest but im happy as with this!
> 
> View attachment 3384057
> 
> ...


Damn that's a sick post. Haven't had PR in 30+ years. Looks better than I remember. Must be my old timers kicking in again.


----------



## Letstrip (Mar 31, 2015)

Beer Belly said:


> Damn that's a sick post. Haven't had PR in 30+ years. Looks better than I remember. Must be my old timers kicking in again.


Thanks mate what was PR like back then? This was bred by Ace seeds that resembles the original the most, don't think many people have the original now.


----------



## doubletake (Mar 31, 2015)

Fast50 said:


> View attachment 3385269 Catching a few sunrays today.


Nice!


----------



## Beer Belly (Mar 31, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Thanks mate what was PR like back then? This was bred by Ace seeds that resembles the original the most, don't think many people have the original now.


PR Was a good active stone. Not the couch lock - mind/body blockers that so many of the strains today have these days. It had a real earthy smell and taste. Don't remember quite the super rich red color you got going, but hey your shit looks terrific! (It was more brownish back in the day... cure/dry?) It was more a cerebral high that you could function on. Example... While playing Frisbee at the park (stoned as fuck!) you still had a clear enough head to deal with the "man or whatever" when he came nosing around. However it did if I remember correctly cause a hell of a munchie syndrome. LOL Love to be tasting that herb again.


----------



## fumble (Mar 31, 2015)

Fast50 said:


> View attachment 3385269 Catching a few sunrays today.


such pretty colors Fast50


----------



## Fast50 (Mar 31, 2015)

Close up on that short purp indica.


----------



## Fast50 (Mar 31, 2015)

fumble said:


> such pretty colors Fast50


Could do without the yellowing and dead leaves. Lol.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 31, 2015)

Time to get a video security system.. Went away last weekend on a off road jeep trip only to come back and find all screens taken off our back windows and they tried to be pry the windows open with a screwdriver, that the thief left.. Police took it to try and lift prints off. 
Strange thing not one of my plants were taken, even the police were surprised they did not take the pot plants.. 
we have a house alarm and it was set so had they got in it would have been tripped and I always call the alarm co when gone for a night or more and tell them if they get a notice of alarm going off to call the police first then call us!! 

Pretty sure it is a neighbor kid ? Since we have the motor home out front the day before we leave to load it up... 

Time to find a private island in the tropics..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 31, 2015)

I told the police I have my MMJ paper work for the plants if they want to see it. They said they don't care about the plants, times have changed 

If anyone has suggestions on security cameras feel free to PM me


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 31, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Time to get a video security system.. Went away last weekend on a off road jeep trip only to come back and find all screens taken off our back windows and they tried to be pry the windows open with a screwdriver, that the thief left.. Police took it to try and lift prints off.
> Strange thing not one of my plants were taken, even the police were surprised they did not take the pot plants..
> we have a house alarm and it was set so had they got in it would have been tripped and I always call the alarm co when gone for a night or more and tell them if they get a notice of alarm going off to call the police first then call us!!
> 
> ...


This is some bullshit!

But



FLkeys1 said:


> I told the police I have my MMJ paper work for the plants if they want to see it. They said they don't care about the plants, times have changed
> 
> If anyone has suggestions on security cameras feel free to PM me



This is some cool shit!


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 31, 2015)

Is she still in jail?


ruby fruit said:


> Thats a corby bag lol


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 31, 2015)

Mohican said:


> It seems to happen more often when you have males around


How true this is. 
I am amazed at the amount of pollen one male can produce and how far that pollen can travel in my garden.



Also the number of seeds a single plant can make is crazy..


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 1, 2015)

Wonder woman week 10


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 1, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> How true this is.
> I am amazed at the amount of pollen one male can produce and how far that pollen can travel in my garden.
> 
> 
> ...


That is true looks like I will have 4 out of 5 of your bubba x Jerple


----------



## Letstrip (Apr 1, 2015)

Il have an update on the rest of my girls soon


----------



## Letstrip (Apr 1, 2015)

Beer Belly said:


> PR Was a good active stone. Not the couch lock - mind/body blockers that so many of the strains today have these days. It had a real earthy smell and taste. Don't remember quite the super rich red color you got going, but hey your shit looks terrific! (It was more brownish back in the day... cure/dry?) It was more a cerebral high that you could function on. Example... While playing Frisbee at the park (stoned as fuck!) you still had a clear enough head to deal with the "man or whatever" when he came nosing around. However it did if I remember correctly cause a hell of a munchie syndrome. LOL Love to be tasting that herb again.


I know were your coming from hah Could be stoned as fuck but still hold a convo if the odd nozey came over  Yea I think I just got lucky with the purple phenos, they're usually green or have red/pink hairs but apparently they changed a few things around to get more purple and green phenos. It says Ace Panama combines 3 excellent sativas from Panama. Its aroma and effect are reminiscent of the best Colombian and Panama Red sativas from the 70’s. I think they took a Panama green and a couple of other sativas from around Panama and cossed them up hah Would love to try the original i saw some pics and man that shit looked wack as hell! A mate and me had a small half wet joint ( We were drunk ) lol And the high was great we got the munchies and went down to the shops very optimistic and not so paranoid or heavy like some of todays strains but nice and id say... Up! Cant wait to properly get her dried and cured.


----------



## curt caine (Apr 1, 2015)

*Getting ready to put my girls out may first candyland,Lemon skunk, purple urkel, pineapple haze, white buffalo chem fire, gsc and purple gsc. Going in 20 gallon pots have 50 plants if i can get 30 lbs id be a happy man...

*


----------



## hexthat (Apr 1, 2015)

Salsa Garden

I have green tomatoes already.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Apr 1, 2015)

Reaching around 3 weeks of life


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 1, 2015)

First pic, Volunteer is coming along pretty good, it's a female!! 2nd pic is Big Bud seedlings..
This season I'm hooking up with a friend who has little over a acre few miles south of me.. 
Will be fun to see what kind of monster we can grow outside...


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Male Mulanje x ?

Love the leaves


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> That is true looks like I will have 4 out of 5 of your bubba x Jerple


I just put some plush berry pollen on the Bubba Jurple


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Apr 1, 2015)

Time for some xxx update


----------



## passthat2me (Apr 1, 2015)

What's the word playa....hope alls been well with u and your garden....


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Apr 1, 2015)

I know how to grow weed man


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 2, 2015)

CA MTN MAN said:


> View attachment 3386344
> I know how to grow weed man


Bet YA get a Pound off her


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 2, 2015)

2 plants cheese x kush , should be ready in 2 weeks or so


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 2, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> 2 plants cheese x kush , should be ready in 2 weeks or so


looks nice..indoor ? strain and expected yield?


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 2, 2015)

CA MTN MAN said:


> View attachment 3386344
> I know how to grow weed man


doggies nutz


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 2, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> looks nice..indoor ? strain and expected yield?


yeh indoor blues from underground originals left and cheese x kush from dinafem on the right
they are both fairly big about 4ft tall and 3ft wide each , but they do not seem like the biggest yielders the colas are not that fat
so i do not think they will yield more than 8 oz each 

peace


----------



## doubletake (Apr 2, 2015)

Just got done watering my
Girls,


Fireball getting bushy
 Fireball cp bud cp


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 2, 2015)

doubletake said:


> Just got done watering my
> Girls,
> 
> 
> ...


Looking great Double, you coming to the BBQ in two weeks?
TMB-


----------



## doubletake (Apr 2, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Looking great Double, you coming to the BBQ in two weeks?
> TMB-


Thanks bud, and yes sir I'll see ya there!


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 2, 2015)

doubletake said:


> Thanks bud, and yes sir I'll see ya there!


Nice, it'll be good to see you again.
You bringing your partner and camping again?
TMB-


----------



## doubletake (Apr 2, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Nice, it'll be good to see you again.
> You bringing your partner and camping again?
> TMB-


You too man, ,and yep we will both be attending, and camping. It will be nice being a little warmer I was freezing last time but fell asleep pretty easy after all the medicating haha!


----------



## Joedank (Apr 2, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3385562 View attachment 3385563 View attachment 3385564 View attachment 3385565 Wonder woman week 10


looking proper up there mang might have to try that w.woman.... DANK. the zoom on that first pic shows resin on the fans thick!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 2, 2015)

Joedank said:


> looking proper up there mang might have to try that w.woman.... DANK. the zoom on that first pic shows resin on the fans thick!!!


I read old conversations saying she wasnt that frosty on a website...well hell i aint just throwing sugar on her shes been frosty as hell since week 3 of flower..ill find the time to give her a gd old photo shoot today


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 2, 2015)

doubletake said:


> You too man, ,and yep we will both be attending, and camping. It will be nice being a little warmer I was freezing last time but fell asleep pretty easy after all the medicating haha!


Camping both Friday and Saturday, or just Saturday?
I'm camping to on Saturday, not sure about Friday.
TMB-


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 2, 2015)

I will not get there till Saturday morning. I am 7 hours away and will have to work Friday.


----------



## Garden Boss (Apr 2, 2015)

Fireball from @angryblackman 





Thanks man, I'm fucking stoked to smoke this one


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 2, 2015)

Man I just popped 35 fireballs and 37 granddaddy purps x fireballs. I I am looking forward to seeding the next generations on these seeds.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 2, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Fireball from @angryblackman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great looking bud by the way


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 2, 2015)

whats the history with fireballs from ABM ?


----------



## Joedank (Apr 2, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> whats the history with fireballs from ABM ?


@genuity might know somfin about it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 2, 2015)

Yea gen made the f1 beans and @DST made f2 beans and crossed a f2 male to the f1 female that won 2nd place in the secret cup and gave them away as freebies with BB orders.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 2, 2015)

Joedank said:


> @genuity might know somfin about it


joe check out my thread ive updated the pics of the wonder woman...shes a keeper @Crazy fruits 14/15 grow


----------



## genuity (Apr 2, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> whats the history with fireballs from ABM ?


Fire alien kush x cherry puff

The mom,fire alien kush,was a bean pole of a plant..
 
 
She was a tall gal,with no side growth.....but the smoke she gave was top of the lineup..
So I hit her with a very nice cherry puff male(dough boy),he had nice structure,and not much streatch in flowering..

The guys at BB,did the f2s....


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 2, 2015)

genuity said:


> Fire alien kush x cherry puff
> 
> The mom,fire alien kush,was a bean pole of a plant..
> View attachment 3387150
> ...


Very nice...thank you
I really think its great u gave me the history considering im not even from.your country.
looks like an awesome smoke


----------



## genuity (Apr 3, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Very nice...thank you
> I really think its great u gave me the history considering im not even from.your country.
> looks like an awesome smoke


We all in the same world....it's all good.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 3, 2015)

weighed in at 2.5 kilos wet so far and still got another 3rd to trim yet ...this wonder woman is one big bitch thanks @Garden Boss


----------



## doubletake (Apr 3, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Camping both Friday and Saturday, or just Saturday?
> I'm camping to on Saturday, not sure about Friday.
> TMB-


I'm thinking probley get there around 1 Saturday and camp till 1ish Sunday, possibly I could leave Friday but man going through LA is a real hassle with all the traffic Friday after noon.


----------



## doubletake (Apr 3, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> weighed in at 2.5 kilos wet so far and still got another 3rd to trim yet ...this wonder woman is one big bitch thanks @Garden Boss


That's a lot man, good job!


----------



## doubletake (Apr 3, 2015)

genuity said:


> Fire alien kush x cherry puff
> 
> The mom,fire alien kush,was a bean pole of a plant..
> View attachment 3387150
> ...


That looks f$!?ing amazing!


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 3, 2015)

doubletake said:


> That's a lot man, good job!


Ended up with 2.5 kgs with no more trimming done when dry.
Prob 300 gms smallish stuff but bigger than popcorn.
Take out the rest breaks ive been going since 8pm to 6am..goodnight lol


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 3, 2015)

@Garden Boss Glad you are liking it man! I give all credit to @genuity and @DST. All I did was have a big mouth and share with you all.


----------



## doubletake (Apr 3, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> @Garden Boss Glad you are liking it man! I give all credit to @genuity and @DST. All I did was have a big mouth and share with you all.


 I'm liking her too man iv got two outside that you gave me last time that are doing good hopefully you bring a few clones to the spring bbq again I want to keep one as a mother.


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 3, 2015)

doubletake said:


> I'm liking her too man iv got two outside that you gave me last time that are doing good hopefully you bring a few clones to the spring bbq again I want to keep one as a mother.


I am glad that you guys are enjoying them. Unfortunately I won't have any more for a bit. I lost 2 plants to mites last week and Fireball was one of them! I have 3 clones that are taking their time so I still have the cut just not anything that I can share just yet. I will be mothering one of them out so cuts will be available to those that are close to me.


----------



## Garden Boss (Apr 3, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> I am glad that you guys are enjoying them. Unfortunately I won't have any more for a bit. I lost 2 plants to mites last week and Fireball was one of them! I have 3 clones that are taking their time so I still have the cut just not anything that I can share just yet. I will be mothering one of them out so cuts will be available to those that are close to me.


I have an FB mother, I will try to bring some cuts back to the bbq.


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 3, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> I have an FB mother, I will try to bring some cuts back to the bbq.



Thank you GB!!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Apr 3, 2015)

Now thats just awesome. Caring is sharing!!!!! Im a lil jelly. Few months back I was looking up that Fireballs after your pics @angryblackman , looks very good.


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 3, 2015)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Now thats just awesome. Caring is sharing!!!!! Im a lil jelly. Few months back I was looking up that Fireballs after your pics @angryblackman , looks very good.



So far I have yet to have someone tell me they didn't like it. Whether it be in veg, flower, or finished! It's a nice all around strain that I am hoping to see in some dispensaries next season. I was just happy to help create a "buzz" about it for a few of the outdoor growers. I hope that they enjoy it as much as I did!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 3, 2015)

Did some strain trading today.. I think I got some pretty cool stuff.. 
Front row left to right 
XJ 13. Aliens on moonshine. Super lemon haze. blue dream
Back row from left to right 
Diamond OG. Black cherry soda. Pineapple Express x XJ


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 3, 2015)

Bubba kush.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 3, 2015)

I can bring fireballs with me to the BBQ guys.


----------



## fumble (Apr 3, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> @Garden Boss Glad you are liking it man! I give all credit to @genuity and @DST. All I did was have a big mouth and share with you all.


It really is a very pretty and sparkly plant. Unfortunately, due to the mites, mine wasn't able to do what she was supposed to. But even still, you can see that she would have gotten there. I just finished trimming everything up. I will save what nugs I can and hash the rest  It does smell wonderful


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 3, 2015)

Stopped by a friends garden today who is flowering a Jurple and a Bubba Jurple.

 
Jurple

 
Bubba Jurple


 
Close up of Bubba Jurple..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 3, 2015)

fumble said:


> It really is a very pretty and sparkly plant. Unfortunately, due to the mites, mine wasn't able to do what she was supposed to. But even still, you can see that she would have gotten there. I just finished trimming everything up. I will save what nugs I can and hash the rest  It does smell wonderful


I have bobbitchens purple fireballs cut right now and have all the f3 seedlings right now so I will have a new cut in the fall. The last one I flower from the f3 came out with a strong amonia stank I loved. I have a few f3 beans left too.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 4, 2015)

What do you aim for when putting buds in a jar to cure..just before the stems going to snap and break when you cant break it but the buds feel dry ?
Someone asked me this the other day as well....


----------



## fumble (Apr 4, 2015)

I think that's it Ruby...


----------



## Garden Boss (Apr 4, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> What do you aim for when putting buds in a jar to cure..just before the stems going to snap and break when you cant break it but the buds feel dry ?
> Someone asked me this the other day as well....


https://www.rollitup.org/t/a-perfect-cure-every-time.514841/


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 4, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/a-perfect-cure-every-time.514841/


Perfect link cheers


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 4, 2015)

First shot of the grow area for 2015 outdoor season.. Both neighbors are MMJ cool, one neighbor grows his own.. Two dogs onsite for protection.. 30 min away from home.. 
Looking forward to what I hope will be a productive season..


----------



## Garden Boss (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 4, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


>


Look what ya started gboss...ill have to move my hitchhikers to another spot now :/


----------



## Garden Boss (Apr 4, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Look what ya started gboss...ill have to move my hitchhikers to another spot now :/


Gotta keep thing interesting


----------



## fumble (Apr 5, 2015)

Happy Easter everyone  Hope you all have a hippity hoppity good day tomorrow.

...and that all eggs are found


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 5, 2015)

See us aussies are in front of you...easter bunny came to us already 

Happy easter


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 5, 2015)

Outdoor bud quality thread ..
Wat a crack up


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 5, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Outdoor bud quality thread ..
> Wat a crack up


Its a laugh and a half with this guy who claims he never gets angry ....


----------



## lmoore2680 (Apr 5, 2015)

Yea when I want a good laugh I check out that thread

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mwine87 (Apr 5, 2015)

That's awesome


Mohican said:


> I wasn't even going to grow anything this season. However, this keeps happening:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 5, 2015)

My piece of shit phone don't upload photos but Imma learn how through this ipad thingy. I'm not growing outdoor this year......my wife is.


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 5, 2015)

FresnoFarmer said:


> My piece of shit phone don't upload photos but Imma learn how through this ipad thingy. I'm not growing outdoor this year......my wife is.


Fresno, it's been a minute or two how U doing bud?
Glad 2 see you around.
TMB-


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm alive. After my close friend passed I really was in a deep pit. Close friends and family have brought me out tho. How you been TMB?


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 5, 2015)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I'm alive. After my close friend passed I really was in a deep pit. Close friends and family have brought me out tho. How you been TMB?


Doing good.
Hey our "spring BBQ" is on the 18th, sounds like you could use a BBQ outing, love to see you there. I'd offer a ride, but the wife and our dogs are camping with me this year, so I have no room. If things change I'll let you know.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 5, 2015)

Not saying i been there done that @FresnoFarmer but ive had more than my share of a few things the last 12 months that are worth a few tears and took me somewhere i font wanna go again soon.
Glad to see you back mate...my status has risen cos of some weird thread i started 
Oh...and i pulled the strawberry blue a few days ago shes drying now..first proper taste without a cure in 4 days time
Ive been hanging to show you


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 5, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Not saying i been there done that @FresnoFarmer but ive had more than my share of a few things the last 12 months that are worth a few tears and took me somewhere i font wanna go again soon.
> Glad to see you back mate...my status has risen cos of some weird thread i started
> Oh...and i pulled the strawberry blue a few days ago shes drying now..first proper taste without a cure in 4 days time
> Ive been hanging to show you


You can catch up to some pics on my thread if ur up to it fres...


----------



## BcDigger (Apr 5, 2015)

Welcome back Fres everyones been wondering where you were. Hope all is well for you now.


----------



## shynee mac (Apr 6, 2015)

critical jack branch tester


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 6, 2015)

Anyone talk to S'Manta ? Been a long time since I have seen a post on here from her.. Hope all is okay..


----------



## shiny walls (Apr 6, 2015)

New here. Figured i'd share some cotton candy sweetness from previous harvest.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 6, 2015)

I finaly got this piece to load a pic


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I finaly got this piece to load a picView attachment 3389207



Are you using a iPad to post pics ??


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 6, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Are you using a iPad to post pics ??


Yep. I have to load it before I start typing or it fubars it.


----------



## BcDigger (Apr 6, 2015)

shiny walls said:


> New here. Figured i'd share some cotton candy sweetness from previous harvest.View attachment 3389203 View attachment 3389205


Nice man. welcome to RIU, hope you love it. Are you running anything outdoors this year?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 6, 2015)

I can type my message first on the iPad but when I select upload file if I don't select the choose file in that black box in a split sec. I can never get the next screen to come up that allows me to choose the pic. I want to U/L 

Took my long time to learn as soon as that black box pops up hit the chose file fast!!!

Pain in the asssssss


----------



## shiny walls (Apr 6, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Nice man. welcome to RIU, hope you love it. Are you running anything outdoors this year?



Thanks for the warm welcome! I would love to dabble in the outdoor world...maybe some late season autos after a thorough scouting. Indoors has always been my forte.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 6, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> I can type my message first on the iPad but when I select upload file if I don't select the choose file in that black box in a split sec. I can never get the next screen to come up that allows me to choose the pic. I want to U/L
> 
> Took my long time to learn as soon as that black box pops up hit the chose file fast!!!
> 
> Pain in the asssssss


Yes it is!
My tablet was way easier to load pics and took better ones.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 6, 2015)

This is the site for my light dep plants for this year


----------



## fumble (Apr 6, 2015)

I texted S'manta a couple weeks ago and haven't heard back. I heard from her about a month or so ago...her mother had passed away and she was dealing with that. I hope she is ok


----------



## fumble (Apr 6, 2015)

@Dr.D81 ...looks like you are gonna have a lot of work to do now  happy for you


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 6, 2015)

fumble said:


> I texted S'manta a couple weeks ago and haven't heard back. I heard from her about a month or so ago...her mother had passed away and she was dealing with that. I hope she is ok


Shit went south for poor Sam after the BBQ.......
Sick at the BBQ
Was suffering from belly pain issues and was seeing a doctor, possible operation
Mom passed away
I'll call her and see what's up. I left a message a couple months ago with no return call from her. Hope things are better for her.
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 6, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Shit went south for poor Sam after the BBQ.......
> Sick at the BBQ
> Was suffering from belly pain issues and was seeing a doctor, possible operation
> Mom passed away
> ...


Another message was left on her phone, and I e-mailed her.
TMB-


----------



## mwine87 (Apr 6, 2015)

crazy things happening all over this thread. Great pics so far, cant wait til later this season.
Ok, the bigger set of plants is all Lemon Kush, topped and fim'd in a few ways. Clones from the tops. These are all female. The smaller set are the BDxM(3) on the left. Papaya by Nirvana(5) on the left. All seem to have female preflowers. Was hoping for papaya to produce a male so I could get more seeds, maybe I'll get lucky still.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 6, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Anyone talk to S'Manta ? Been a long time since I have seen a post on here from her.. Hope all is okay..


Not me ..and i have her address and email..might send an email to check in..but then if u dont get no answer thats worse than not sending an email to start with


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 6, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Another message was left on her phone, and I e-mailed her.
> TMB-


Cheers tmb last i heard from her she was going in for that op


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 6, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Another message was left on her phone, and I e-mailed her.
> TMB-


Maybe ill send a kilo of cherry ripes again to bring her out of hiding


----------



## fumble (Apr 6, 2015)

Im sure sge just has a lot to deal with and will show up soon...fingers crossed


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 6, 2015)

@Mohican 

The "Smile" seedlings are looking good. 
Stem rub= one skunk smell, one fruit smell, one nothing


----------



## BcDigger (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey @FresnoFarmer, i've been wanting to ask you about Alaska fish fert 5-1-1. did you use it for in your feeding schedule or just for foliar feeding. what were your ratio and application rates with it?


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 6, 2015)

The girls.


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Apr 6, 2015)

Here's a little xxx to lighten the mood ...


----------



## mwine87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Very nice. What veggie in front? Cucumber or zucchini? Or a melon maybe? A pepper as well? Multi-use grow space. @Mohican, btw.


----------



## mwine87 (Apr 7, 2015)

dumb. Meant to post last one @mwooten, my bad.

just started some Nirvana Freebies, Mulanje X Jilly bean, and some Bubba Jurples.


----------



## 757growin (Apr 7, 2015)

Got the 1000 gal just about full. Got a bobcat coming tomorrow to fill the rest of my pots! I'm beat but feeling good


----------



## Fast50 (Apr 7, 2015)

Yo thats a big ass pot. Looks badass.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Volunteer is really starting to pick up speed First pic. March 22 
2nd pic was taken today..


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Apr 7, 2015)

About tired of this snow. I'm gonna have to fire up the excavator and clear this stuff up so we can get this show on the road.
The winter winds toar the crap out of the cover but the frame stood strong..!!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 7, 2015)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> About tired of this snow. I'm gonna have to fire up the excavator and clear this stuff up so we can get this show on the road.
> The winter winds toar the crap out of the cover but the frame stood strong..!!
> View attachment 3390408



You sure the cat on top of it did not shred it  

Pics. Like this remind me how lucky I am to live in So. California..


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Apr 7, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> You sure the cat on top of it did not shred it
> 
> Pics. Like this remind me how lucky I am to live in So. California..


Sending the sun your way, may you make better use of it than I at this point..!!


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 7, 2015)

Gorilla glue#4....supposedly!


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Apr 7, 2015)

I've got a few GG #4 right now also. That does look like the real deal, nice and dark green


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 7, 2015)

CA MTN MAN said:


> I've got a few GG #4 right now also. That does look like the real deal, nice and dark green


Flowering one now and have a few in veg. Looks good to me!


----------



## Letstrip (Apr 8, 2015)

Update! Panama 1 weighed in at almost 5 oz which bet my expectations! The smaller runty panama only weighed in at 1 oz and 10 grams which is fine with me  The cotton candy heads got so fat and dense that I had to pull the two tops of otherwise they'd turn to mush lol Youl see the fat heads in the pictures. Most of the plants are at 7 weeks flowering now and still going strong. I we bit of rot here and their but nothing major! Both Panama plants are curing now and the cotton candy tops are drying up. And yes it actually smells like candy!!! Tripped me out heaps lol

These are pictures from last thursday @6 weeks flowering theyl be at 7 now. Except for the Panama that was around 8 - 9 weeks.

Panama 2 runt - Pulled! 




Taskenti monster - Minor rot and quite leafy but the buds are starting to get really hard and the resins oozing . Its nice to grow a straight indica... nice fat leaves.





Cotton Candy - Had to take the two tops due to rot! They're huge heads rock hard and frosty and so far the heads actually smell like Candy 




Frosting up!



LSD - Very mold resistant, my only plant that hasent got even a speck of mold, also nice kushy afghan type buds!



This pic was from @5 weeks but just threw it in coz it looks nice!



Panama DC - Slow but happy.






Sorry about the spam of pics but im sure you all dont mind


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 8, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Update! Panama 1 weighed in at almost 5 oz which bet my expectations! The smaller runty panama only weighed in at 1 oz and 10 grams which is fine with me  The cotton candy heads got so fat and dense that I had to pull the two tops of otherwise they'd turn to mush lol Youl see the fat heads in the pictures. Most of the plants are at 7 weeks flowering now and still going strong. I we bit of rot here and their but nothing major! Both Panama plants are curing now and the cotton candy tops are drying up. And yes it actually smells like candy!!! Tripped me out heaps lol
> 
> These are pictures from last thursday @6 weeks flowering theyl be at 7 now. Except for the Panama that was around 8 - 9 weeks.
> 
> ...


Your killing it !!! How big do those cotton candy tops look ...glad u shown me the lsd i have some of those seeds


----------



## Letstrip (Apr 8, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Your killing it !!! How big do those cotton candy tops look ...glad u shown me the lsd i have some of those seeds


Thanks heaps mate yeah your gonna have to grow those out sometime ha


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 8, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Thanks heaps mate yeah your gonna have to grow those out sometime ha


Nearly did this year 
Mite have to find a spot for it in a smart pot next season


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 8, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Nearly did this year
> Mite have to find a spot for it in a smart pot next season


Ive got the cc seeds as well lol


----------



## ragieboyyy (Apr 9, 2015)

Got a qustion for yall.. looked online, and the sun's shining for 13 hrs an 23 mins here in eatern WA. an will be up to 14hrs on the 22nd. Think itll be safe to toss some in the green house for now? Need to take some clones an don't got room in the veg tent. Think theyll be fine in the green house?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Bubba Jurple about two weeks in to flower.. Hit it with a little bit of Jurple pollen for some F2 seeds


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Apr 9, 2015)

ragieboyyy said:


> Got a qustion for yall.. looked online, and the sun's shining for 13 hrs an 23 mins here in eatern WA. an will be up to 14hrs on the 22nd. Think itll be safe to toss some in the green house for now? Need to take some clones an don't got room in the veg tent. Think theyll be fine in the green house?


They should be fine in the greenhouse, granted it's semi warm. They'll need to root and mature a bit before the light schedule should effect them.
You could always use a couple cfl's for a little bit if your worried about it.


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 10, 2015)

ragieboyyy said:


> Got a qustion for yall.. looked online, and the sun's shining for 13 hrs an 23 mins here in eatern WA. an will be up to 14hrs on the 22nd. Think itll be safe to toss some in the green house for now? Need to take some clones an don't got room in the veg tent. Think theyll be fine in the green house?


Are you counting just daylight hours? Or are you including dusk/ dawn light times? Did you use giasma ? I'd wait until the 14th if next month unless you're adding supplemental lighting.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ragieboyyy (Apr 10, 2015)

Think i was jus lookin at how long the suns up.. but i got snap pees, brockly, an gypsy an bell pepers in the green house an they been growing good for the past week or two.. been growing herb indoors for years, but only have one outdoor/greenhouse harvest under my belt lol.. but heres the gaisma screen shot i jus took. Ill have you pros tell me sup lol. They only been out there since yesterday. 2 are 1 gal pots an 2 are in 6inch pots an have a decent mount of roots. There were extras.. an only threw em out there so id have room for my cloner in the veg tent for my up coming master kushs that i wanna do outside in the green house this yr. So i was planing on planting in May. Last yr i planted 4/20 an they did jus fine.. but you guys kno more then I so dont feel bad on bashin me an tellin me sup, thats how ya learn lol..


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 11, 2015)

ragieboyyy said:


> Think i was jus lookin at how long the suns up.. but i got snap pees, brockly, an gypsy an bell pepers in the green house an they been growing good for the past week or two.. been growing herb indoors for years, but only have one outdoor/greenhouse harvest under my belt lol.. but heres the gaisma screen shot i jus took. Ill have you pros tell me sup lol. They only been out there since yesterday. 2 are 1 gal pots an 2 are in 6inch pots an have a decent mount of roots. There were extras.. an only threw em out there so id have room for my cloner in the veg tent for my up coming master kushs that i wanna do outside in the green house this yr. So i was planing on planting in May. Last yr i planted 4/20 an they did jus fine.. but you guys kno more then I so dont feel bad on bashin me an tellin me sup, thats how ya learn lol..


Put them outdoors in 2-2.5 weeks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 11, 2015)

I put a few Bubba Jurple seeds in the Baggie and on the heat pad two days ago, checked them today and was blown away by the amount of root growth in just two days...these are going to be for outdoor and I sure hope this is a sign of what the growth rate will be..
Happy Saturday y'all


----------



## WallaY (Apr 11, 2015)

Blue cheese and 2 white widows. 6 weeks old and under the sun, started in a green house.


----------



## WallaY (Apr 11, 2015)

.


----------



## Garden Boss (Apr 11, 2015)

The dirty dozen


----------



## flyingspur (Apr 12, 2015)

Don't know the strain. Seeds came in a care basket from a buddy


----------



## Letstrip (Apr 12, 2015)

Some Panama buds for all those of you who guessed the yield it was just under 5 oz


----------



## BcDigger (Apr 12, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> View attachment 3393613


Thats an awesome picture man, I've never seen anything like it. I might get freaked out if was going to buy it! Excellent job.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 12, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Thats an awesome picture man, I've never seen anything like it. I might get freaked out if was going to buy it! Excellent job.


Was it a seed u brought ?


----------



## BcDigger (Apr 12, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Was it a seed u brought ?


Lol no i meant if i was gonna buy a bag of weed and it looked as purple as that panama i might get freaked out a bit.


----------



## Letstrip (Apr 12, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Thats an awesome picture man, I've never seen anything like it. I might get freaked out if was going to buy it! Excellent job.


Thanks mate already freaked a few people out with it lol


----------



## fumble (Apr 12, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Some Panama buds for all those of you who guessed the yield it was just under 5 oz
> 
> View attachment 3393613


Got Damn! that would freak me out too Letsrip! lol...so wish I could taste that


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Apr 12, 2015)

Floor is in, gables going up for horizontal fans and cieling fans. Tanks elevated, hope the charts I read are correct about 2x4s and weight, each leg is doubled up with deck screws throughout. Cant wait to remove these lasko fans, with the dirt floor last year they dusted what was in front of them. Hoping to control moisture, dust, and pests better this year. Happy growing!!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Apr 12, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Some Panama buds for all those of you who guessed the yield it was just under 5 oz
> 
> View attachment 3393613



You have me looking up Panama everywhere lol, LOVE the color!!! Good Job. Ace ceeds Panama correct? Hope thats what I read, orders in


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 12, 2015)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Floor is in, gables going up for horizontal fans and cieling fans. Tanks elevated, hope the charts I read are correct about 2x4s and weight, each leg is doubled up with deck screws throughout. Cant wait to remove these lasko fans, with the dirt floor last year they dusted what was in front of them. Hoping to control moisture, dust, and pests better this year. Happy growing!!View attachment 3394052 View attachment 3394053 View attachment 3394055


Right on bro! Great looking work!


----------



## Letstrip (Apr 13, 2015)

fumble said:


> Got Damn! that would freak me out too Letsrip! lol...so wish I could taste that


Thanks fumble it smells really odd when you break a bud up lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 13, 2015)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> You have me looking up Panama everywhere lol, LOVE the color!!! Good Job. Ace ceeds Panama correct? Hope thats what I read, orders in


Hope so to cos im.ordering one the same lol


----------



## Letstrip (Apr 13, 2015)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> You have me looking up Panama everywhere lol, LOVE the color!!! Good Job. Ace ceeds Panama correct? Hope thats what I read, orders in


Thats awesome thanks man! You gonna run them outside? Yea Ace seeds Panama that's correct, defiantly order some the purple phenos are apparently rarer but I ended up with two? But the red hair and pink hair phenos are more common and beautiful although I talked to the Ace breeder on Icmag and asked about purple phenos and this was his reply:

Hi Letstrip, There's more presence of Purple Panama phenos in latest Panama releases. In 2013 we did a big panama selection/reproduction using many different lines, some of my favourite parental plants from this new reproduction were green/purple, now it's easier to find this great pheno in the current Panama genepool.

So as far as I can tell herbies have the latest releases of the panama, theirs bound to be the pre 2013 ones lying around though. Also this is a great thread to look at: https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=31721

So far the uncured smoke is a punch in the head because its a pure quick flowering sativa, its a real nice strong buzzy headstone but we will see after a cure


----------



## Letstrip (Apr 13, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Hope so to cos im.ordering one the same lol


Awesome stuff!


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 13, 2015)

I have enough to blaze up while watching you guys do your thang


----------



## BcDigger (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello gardeners, i hope all your plans are coming together. Everything is going great for me this year, the plants are growing well and were starting to stink up my house so i built a little veg cab. It turned out pretty slick, i just have to finish the mylar. Next year ill hopefully be running 3 or 4 125w cfls in here.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 13, 2015)

shot of my males in the California sun..
Two taller ones on left and right are Mulanje x ?? One in the middle is Big Bud and short one in middle is Bubba Jurple.. 
Make it a great week!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Apr 13, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Thats awesome thanks man! You gonna run them outside? Yea Ace seeds Panama that's correct, defiantly order some the purple phenos are apparently rarer but I ended up with two? But the red hair and pink hair phenos are more common and beautiful although I talked to the Ace breeder on Icmag and asked about purple phenos and this was his reply:
> 
> Hi Letstrip, There's more presence of Purple Panama phenos in latest Panama releases. In 2013 we did a big panama selection/reproduction using many different lines, some of my favourite parental plants from this new reproduction were green/purple, now it's easier to find this great pheno in the current Panama genepool.
> 
> ...


Yes, hopefully get them in the GH this season.


Another busy day, no more micro environments!!   Tomorrow we finish horizontal fans.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 13, 2015)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Yes, hopefully get them in the GH this season.
> 
> 
> Another busy day, no more micro environments!!View attachment 3395018 View attachment 3395019 View attachment 3395021 Tomorrow we finish horizontal fans.


That just got my dick hard! I want three


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hell better make it four


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2015)

Amazing GH @BuzzD2Kill !

Sexy males @FLkeys1 !

I have joined the ACE bandwagon. @Javadog gifted me this beautiful Purple Haze clone:




I have been keeping it barely alive in the clone cab waiting for the season to be ready. My Mulanje crosses are revegging from full flower now so I guess this is a good time to put out the sativa girls. I have a few killer red hair seeds I need to pop too 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Letstrip (Apr 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Amazing GH @BuzzD2Kill !
> 
> Sexy males @FLkeys1 !
> 
> ...


ah cant wait to see how she goes ive been looking at this one!


----------



## Letstrip (Apr 14, 2015)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Yes, hopefully get them in the GH this season.
> 
> 
> Another busy day, no more micro environments!!View attachment 3395018 View attachment 3395019 View attachment 3395021 Tomorrow we finish horizontal fans.


Aw man I gotta see how it runs in that beast keep us posted


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 14, 2015)

I just found a guy in Oceanside that has purple haze clones along with C-99 that I want to try. just trying to plan a trip down south to get em..

I picked up a super lemon haze few weeks ago, growth is crazy fast!!

are sativas more sensitive to hours of dark and light? 
The Mulanje x ? Males are taking forever to flower and I have one that I think is a female but it is not doing anything.. All three were indoors under 18 hours light then put outside.
To flower. 






Mohican said:


> Amazing GH @BuzzD2Kill !
> 
> Sexy males @FLkeys1 !
> 
> ...


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 14, 2015)

Getting ready to pop some of these f2s. Original cross was made by GU from greenpointseeds. Forum x monster cookies(platinum gsc x yeti og f3) 

The females is yeti Dom (headband) and the male plant has a strong cookie funk going on. 
 
Also got some Shuteye (aliendawg x fire og/bubba kush)x polarbear og coming anyday now . 
II'll be popping those asap as well 
When are you guys throwing clones out in Cali? I don't want to deal with revegging this year haha


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2015)

@FLkeys1 - I have a C99 from Doc you can have and you are welcome to take a cutting from the PH too.


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 14, 2015)

Looking good @KushXOJ !! I think that most are going out in mid late May this year. I would wait till the first week of June since things were so wonky last year!

Ugh. I am a male producing motherfucker this winter. Out of 5 strains that I popped 2-3 each I only ended up with 2 females. GRRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Sweet set up.. 

Back in my high school horticulture class days we had the same greenhouse set up and the cooling system in the back with the fans in front pulling the air over the cool water kept the greenhouse at the perfect temp. For the plants.. And yes there were a few "pot" plants that would come up in the greenhouse but the teacher would always pull them up ;-( 






BuzzD2Kill said:


> Yes, hopefully get them in the GH this season.
> 
> 
> Another busy day, no more micro environments!!View attachment 3395018 View attachment 3395019 View attachment 3395021 Tomorrow we finish horizontal fans.


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 14, 2015)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Yes, hopefully get them in the GH this season.
> 
> 
> Another busy day, no more micro environments!!View attachment 3395018 View attachment 3395019 View attachment 3395021 Tomorrow we finish horizontal fans.


Great, now I'm jealous... Thanks. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 14, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Looking good @KushXOJ !! I think that most are going out in mid late May this year. I would wait till the first week of June since things were so wonky last year!
> 
> Ugh. I am a male producing motherfucker this winter. Out of 5 strains that I popped 2-3 each I only ended up with 2 females. GRRRRRR!!!!!


Just think of the pollen chucking you can do


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 14, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3394476 I have enough to blaze up while watching you guys do your thang


Enjoy,now it's your turn to hibernate and watch our work


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 14, 2015)

northeastmarco said:


> Just think of the pollen chucking you can do


 I am not a pollen chucker at all! I know of at least 3 grows in my immediate area who really wouldn't appreciate it! LOL 

I have binned all but one so far. I have a Redwood Kush male right now that is about to drop balls. I LOVED that strain and lost it a couple seasons back. Grew it under CFL and then tossed it outside for a reveg. I am really looking for a way to keep this strain but don't know what to mix it with as well as not having any place to have him bust. 

This was a CFL shot!


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 14, 2015)

northeastmarco said:


> Enjoy,now it's your turn to hibernate and watch our work


Looking forward to it had such a great time watching you all last season ...cheers and good luck


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 14, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> I am not a pollen chucker at all! I know of at least 3 grows in my immediate area who really wouldn't appreciate it! LOL
> 
> I have binned all but one so far. I have a Redwood Kush male right now that is about to drop balls. I LOVED that strain and lost it a couple seasons back. Grew it under CFL and then tossed it outside for a reveg. I am really looking for a way to keep this strain but don't know what to mix it with as well as not having any place to have him bust.
> 
> ...


Put him in a closet or under something in the back yard for a couple days.it does look like a great strain to keep going.you could also store the pollen too for a better match.


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 14, 2015)

northeastmarco said:


> Put him in a closet or under something in the back yard for a couple days.it does look like a great strain to keep going.you could also store the pollen too for a better match.



Problem is I have 2 plants out there now, females blooming in my tents inside, and no additional room. I guess I can just top the shit out of it and let it grow again LOL I have been sitting on this thing for a week trying to figure out a way to save him. @Mohican if you were closer I would gift it to you!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Once mine start dropping pollen I move them inside my garage with aluminum foil under them to catch the pollen.. Just keep the. watered and they get light from the windows in my garage.. 




angryblackman said:


> I am not a pollen chucker at all! I know of at least 3 grows in my immediate area who really wouldn't appreciate it! LOL
> 
> I have binned all but one so far. I have a Redwood Kush male right now that is about to drop balls. I LOVED that strain and lost it a couple seasons back. Grew it under CFL and then tossed it outside for a reveg. I am really looking for a way to keep this strain but don't know what to mix it with as well as not having any place to have him bust.
> 
> ...


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 14, 2015)

My garage is occupied with flowering plants as well as 2 in the yard. That's why I am having a tough time. I am not at all set up for breeding or males.


----------



## 757growin (Apr 14, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> My garage is occupied with flowering plants as well as 2 in the yard. That's why I am having a tough time. I am not at all set up for breeding or males.


 Hells yeah kill that thing. Your blowing it up and got some nice harvest coming your way for your hard work!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 14, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> I am not a pollen chucker at all! I know of at least 3 grows in my immediate area who really wouldn't appreciate it! LOL
> 
> I have binned all but one so far. I have a Redwood Kush male right now that is about to drop balls. I LOVED that strain and lost it a couple seasons back. Grew it under CFL and then tossed it outside for a reveg. I am really looking for a way to keep this strain but don't know what to mix it with as well as not having any place to have him bust.
> 
> ...


You can get a cut this why I can get you pollen


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 14, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> You can get a cut this why I can get you pollen


I didn't understand that at all. You smoking?? LOL


----------



## Fast50 (Apr 14, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Fast50 (Apr 14, 2015)

Wtf.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Apr 15, 2015)

Another day down, last one of upgrades YAY!!!! Im pretty stumped now, smart pots and good soil.....Oh snap im broke again hahaha. Happy Growing


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 15, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> My garage is occupied with flowering plants as well as 2 in the yard. That's why I am having a tough time. I am not at all set up for breeding or males.


Throw a bag over it and let it die. It will probably bust before it dies.


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 15, 2015)

Cleared my flood and drain table.







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Six50 (Apr 15, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> Cleared my flood and drain table.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those flowers look great what strain is that?


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 15, 2015)

Black berry x og, a cross a local guy made. He calls it craven ush. I grew it outdoors last year and I've just been carrying along with it as it's done so well. I've got 9 of them in 30g smart pots about to finish ibn my light dep as well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## 757growin (Apr 15, 2015)

Getting near completion! Just flipped my 2nd round of indo to 12/12! Making it all into shatter.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 15, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> I didn't understand that at all. You smoking?? LOL


If you can get me a clone of the redwood kush. I will flower it and send you pollen


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 15, 2015)

757growin said:


> Getting near completion! Just flipped my 2nd round of indo to 12/12! Making it all into shatter. View attachment 3396059


*Here you go 757.....
Here's the greenhouse*



 



*Here's a couple of bud shots....Northern Lights X Blueberry (Garden Boss)*



*MK Ultra (TWS)*



*Fireballs? (Angry Black Man)*






*TMB-*


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 15, 2015)

A few shots of the vegetables for the garden.





TMB-


----------



## 757growin (Apr 15, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> *Here you go 757.....
> Here's the greenhouse*
> 
> View attachment 3396441
> ...


Thanks man! Looks so good in there. Looks like you've got some tippy top shelf to burn through the summer


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 15, 2015)

757growin said:


> Thanks man! Looks so good in there. Looks like you've got some tippy top shelf to burn through the summer


You never know if they'll make the Treeman's library until they make a trip or two through Treeman's bongs! If they pass that test they'll get a spot in the library and the fall garden. Fingers are crossed.
TMB-


----------



## fumble (Apr 15, 2015)

Looking good Treeman. You are going to have some nice veggies. Love the greenhouse.


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 15, 2015)

fumble said:


> Looking good Treeman. You are going to have some nice veggies. Love the greenhouse.


Thx Fumble-
All those in the greenhouse (11 plants) are from the December BBQ, hoping for 4-5 ounces each.
We've been putting hours in the garden the last few weeks, it all pays off come summer. Nothing like picking a fat juicy vine sweetened melon in the heat of the summer. Cutting it open and those sweet juices dripping everywhere.....I'll stop now.
Your making it to the BBQ correct?
It will be good to see you.
TMB-


----------



## doublejj (Apr 15, 2015)

BBQ PSA...."Attention, be careful with the popcorn".....


----------



## fumble (Apr 15, 2015)

Lol JJ  no popcorn this time. Yes Treeman...my guy and I will be there. Nuggs offered to let us ride out with him  Will be good to see you again as well...and meet the wife finally


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 16, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> If you can get me a clone of the redwood kush. I will flower it and send you pollen


Thanks for the offer Dr. but I will be topping it really short and keeping it outside away from everything.


treemansbuds said:


> *Here you go 757.....
> Here's the greenhouse*
> 
> View attachment 3396441
> ...


They are all looking great TMB. The last pic is the Fireball and it's looking like you have 3-4 weeks. They should swell nicely for ya!


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 16, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Thanks for the offer Dr. but I will be topping it really short and keeping it outside away from everything.
> 
> 
> They are all looking great TMB. The last pic is the Fireball and it's looking like you have 3-4 weeks. They should swell nicely for ya!


Thought that was her, thanks for the help.
Way bummed your not making it to the BBQ, can we form a capture party and "kid-nap" you? Well return you in good shape, just a bit fatter and drunk on THC.
We'll smoke a fattie for you.
TMB-


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 16, 2015)

I am working on it. I may still be able to swing by there.


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 16, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> I am working on it. I may still be able to swing by there.


Work hard buddy, it will be good to cross paths again. After meeting you in Dec it would be a shame not to have you there this weekend. Whatever we can help to get you to show up just let us know.
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 16, 2015)

*Weather forecast for Wheatland ca.*

*Today*
*Apr 16*
Sunny and very warm*81°*Lo 44°
*Fri*
*Apr 17*
Sunny and very warm*84°*Lo 47°
more
*Sat*
*Apr 18*
Partly sunny and very warm*85°*Lo 49°
more
*Sun*
*Apr 19*
Partly sunny and very warm*86°*Lo 51°
more
*Mon*
*Apr 20*
Partly sunny and warm*84°*Lo 52°


*The weather looks Excellent!*
*TMB- *


----------



## Letstrip (Apr 16, 2015)

Cotton Candy has been pulled aswell as half the Taskenti and a little bit of LSD Pics soon!


----------



## getawaymountain (Apr 17, 2015)

the greenhouse got a face lift inside now that winter is over so now we can finish it inside and out paint ,fans ,crushed stone ,etc


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 19, 2015)

from seed, Blue dream x love child backcross.. It is looking like she is not going to go in to flower and will continue to veg all season? She came up on her own and is about six weeks ago, at this rate she will be masive come fall if she keeps going. Love that she has a little bit of that Mulanje smell and the growth rate of the love child..


----------



## outside 808grower (Apr 19, 2015)

Here's my sour diesel started from seed early February almost ready tricomes all cloudy just starting to turn amber


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 19, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> from seed, Blue dream x love child backcross.. It is looking like she is not going to go in to flower and will continue to veg all season? She came up on her own and is about six weeks ago, at this rate she will be masive come fall if she keeps going. Love that she has a little bit of that Mulanje smell and the growth rate of the love child..
> 
> View attachment 3399671
> View attachment 3399672


You gave me some of those and I have my eye on them for next year.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 20, 2015)

@FLkeys1 - it could be male! Sativa plants take forever to show sex. Drives me crazy.

Here is the Jaki male:




Jurple is almost done:




Maku in the dirt:




I finished building my scaffolding:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 20, 2015)

Thought I would snap a couple pics of what I have going.

GG#4 on the left and Cherry Pie on the right. 
 
Inside GG#4, Animal Cookies, NL x BB, Cherry Pie, and Honeybee


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Apr 20, 2015)

Outdoors starting to look good!


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 20, 2015)

CA MTN MAN said:


> View attachment 3400279 View attachment 3400280 View attachment 3400281 View attachment 3400282 Outdoors starting to look good!


Looking mighty fine !

I'm thinking of chopping these tomorrow. What say you fellas ?
Bubba Kush




Kraven Kush.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 20, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> Looking mighty fine !
> 
> I'm thinking of chopping these tomorrow. What say you fellas ?
> Bubba Kush
> ...


Yes....


----------



## Garden Boss (Apr 20, 2015)

@mwooten102 beautiful spring crop man  Chunky buds everywhere.


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 20, 2015)

@mwooten102 
Chop that shit!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 20, 2015)

@Mohican 

She is showing female preflowers but is not going in to full on flower, yet... I think it is safe to say she will stay in veg mode till fall, one can hope


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 20, 2015)

Super smelly male Big Bud.. Covered in pollen and not even half the flowers half opened yet.. 


Lock your girls up people!!! He wants to re pro Duce .


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 20, 2015)

I say two more weeks 





mwooten102 said:


> Looking mighty fine !
> 
> I'm thinking of chopping these tomorrow. What say you fellas ?
> Bubba Kush
> ...


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 20, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> I say two more weeks


I half think so too but I need to prep those smart pots my indoor girls can move in in mid may. Plus I found a small worm and I'm thinking I'd prefer to pull before having to spray. I've only sprayed these twice I their lives.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## BcDigger (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy 420 from my garden to yours. 
 The autos 
heres a comparison of where my garden was at on 420, 2014... I call that Progress


----------



## outside 808grower (Apr 20, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> Looking mighty fine !
> 
> I'm thinking of chopping these tomorrow. What say you fellas ?
> Bubba Kush
> ...


----------



## larry40 (Apr 20, 2015)

lickalotapus said:


> View attachment 3353223 my giant blue dreamView attachment 3353224 old timers hazeView attachment 3353226 malawiView attachment 3353227 panamaView attachment 3353228 bangi hazeView attachment 3353229 oldtimers hazeView attachment 3353230 old timers haze trunkView attachment 3353231 i think this is a nepalese jamView attachment 3353232 View attachment 3353233 bangi haze
> 
> sorry for the lack of details. im in a mad rush about to leave for snowboarding overseas


WOW!! these are all organics Lick? Bet it's 3 times bigger during the summer run )


----------



## Letstrip (Apr 21, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Super smelly male Big Bud.. Covered in pollen and not even half the flowers half opened yet..
> 
> 
> Lock your girls up people!!! He wants to re pro Duce .
> ...


Beautiful male!


----------



## Letstrip (Apr 21, 2015)

Cotton Candy pulled 15 April because she was getting to much rot and I had to start pulling  Roughly @8 weeks flowering shes dried now weighing in at over 7oz! Would have liked another week on her but just couldn't pull that off. Keep in mind i pulled the two main tops at 6 weeks flowering and other branches earlier from rot and the side branches were the size of the main tops by 8 weeks, wish I could of let the two main tops go until the end theyd be huge.

Btw I posted this exact post on the NZ thread because Im lazy


----------



## larry40 (Apr 21, 2015)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Another day down, last one of upgrades YAY!!!! Im pretty stumped now, smart pots and good soil.....Oh snap im broke again hahaha. Happy Growing


Sup BuzzD2kill? I'm new to the forum and trying learn some new here n there. i have a question to ask if u dnt mind. did u order that greenhouse online n put it together urself? if so do u have the site to order it? i'm trying look into buying one myself. thnx again n happy growing!!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Apr 21, 2015)

larry40 said:


> Sup BuzzD2kill? I'm new to the forum and trying learn some new here n there. i have a question to ask if u dnt mind. did u order that greenhouse online n put it together urself? if so do u have the site to order it? i'm trying look into buying one myself. thnx again n happy growing!!


http://www.conleys.com/

Took 4 of us to put it up, although it felt like they were trying to sabotage me the entire way.


----------



## larry40 (Apr 21, 2015)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> http://www.conleys.com/
> 
> Took 4 of us to put it up, although it felt like they were trying to sabotage me the entire way.


Nice....this guy i kno has a similiar greenhouse but not as nice. but close. they both look awesome tho. thnx again for the info Buzz!! Much appreciated


----------



## larry40 (Apr 21, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Cleaned out all of the seed from the little FOUR bush:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seeds the way to go!!! bigger yields and stronger plants!!! Hi i'm new here Mohican.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Help!!! Three days ago I noticed the leaves starting to fold on the BD x LC. I have been treating once a day with Rasata Bob's death mite and I cut off the few bad leaves put them in a zip lock back closed it and in the trash it went..
I think I spotted it early enought, is it poss. To save a plant from what I think is broad- russet mites? I do not want to loose her ;-(

It does not seem to be spreading.. Damn these mites, if that is what it is spread like fast!!


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 21, 2015)

Hit up Nuggs thread and grab your scope. The damage he had last season started that way but that's not to say that you have them though. Start spraying now though!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 21, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Hit up Nuggs thread and grab your scope. The damage he had last season started that way but that's not to say that you have them though. Start spraying now though!


I have been looking at the leaves with my jewlers loupe not seeing anything far as mites but what I have read they are smaller then reg. spider mites??
Been spraying tops, bottoms of leaves and special attention to the new growth since that is what was hit first, the nice soft new growth..

I am really good at hitting any new clones I bring in to the garden before I put them with the rest of the plants. I use the Death mite and neem oil.. I did bring home some new tomato plants and a squash plant and did not even think about treating them before planting them out by her..


----------



## Mohican (Apr 21, 2015)

It might be a trait on those plants. I am seeing it on the Maku plants.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Apr 21, 2015)

Looks like you just topped it? Could be a reaction to that. Ive never had to use anything but azamax and bt for pests, GL.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 21, 2015)

I sure hope that is all it is.. I don't see it on any other plants around it and I see nothing Under the glass loupe.. I will keep a eye on her..

Thank you @Mohican 



Mohican said:


> It might be a trait on those plants. I am seeing it on the Maku plants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 21, 2015)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Looks like you just topped it? Could be a reaction to that. Ive never had to use anything but azamax and bt for pests, GL.



Good eye..
I topped after I saw the leaf curl.. If it looked like she was going to go in to full on flower I was not going to top. Since it looks like she will veg for long time I needed to top her or she would have been too tall for my garden and too visible to neighbors.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 22, 2015)

You mean like this - 



Hahahaha

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Like that.. 

How do I explain that to the neighbors? Pepper, tomato gone crazy.  




Mohican said:


> You mean like this -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mohican (Apr 22, 2015)

Vertical tomatoes easily get that big!


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 22, 2015)

Here's two gsc x monster cookies from green point seeds that I just transplanted andthrew out cause I'm rapidly running out of veg space indoors. If they flower o well. They are a decent size now and stretch almost 3x by the time they are done...

Check out the luck I had on 420. No that isn't a pen mark .


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 22, 2015)

What the actual FUCK man!?? My stomach is turning just seeing that!!!!!!  Plants look good as well. I have a few out that I am hoping will go ahead and flower on me.  

You have any shots of the Timewreck x Romulan? I am eager to pop some but I have too much going now and have to move soon so I don't want to waste them.


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 22, 2015)

Romulan x time wreck from last season  indoor


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 22, 2015)

Oh yes! That's what I wanted to see. I thought that's what you had going last season.  I need to get a place sorted out!!!!!!


----------



## Six50 (Apr 22, 2015)

KushXOJ said:


> View attachment 3401502 Here's two gsc x monster cookies from green point seeds that I just transplanted andthrew out cause I'm rapidly running out of veg space indoors. If they flower o well. They are a decent size now and stretch almost 3x by the time they are done...
> 
> Check out the luck I had on 420. No that isn't a pen mark .
> View attachment 3401503


wtff did u get a hair stuck in their It's happened to me not painful but irritating


----------



## Six50 (Apr 22, 2015)

Lately I've been seeing different romulans and I guess they have purp in them ?


----------



## fumble (Apr 22, 2015)

KushXOJ said:


> Romulan x time wreck from last season View attachment 3401505View attachment 3401506 indoor
> View attachment 3401507


right the EFF on! that is beautiful KushXOJ


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 22, 2015)

Six50 said:


> wtff did u get a hair stuck in their It's happened to me not painful but irritating


 Nah that is a splinter. And no the original romulan I used didn't go purple. I think that the time wreck male is where the colors are coming from. The cool nights helped bring out those colors too..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 22, 2015)

KushXOJ said:


> View attachment 3401502 Here's two gsc x monster cookies from green point seeds that I just transplanted andthrew out cause I'm rapidly running out of veg space indoors. If they flower o well. They are a decent size now and stretch almost 3x by the time they are done...
> 
> Check out the luck I had on 420. No that isn't a pen mark .
> View attachment 3401503


Damn that sucks!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Apr 23, 2015)

Thought I had russets today. Damn seedlings are being attacked!!! I thought to myself what an early worm....Needless to say "cough" BT those bitchs!!!


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Apr 23, 2015)

KushXOJ said:


> View attachment 3401502 Here's two gsc x monster cookies from green point seeds that I just transplanted andthrew out cause I'm rapidly running out of veg space indoors. If they flower o well. They are a decent size now and stretch almost 3x by the time they are done...
> 
> Check out the luck I had on 420. No that isn't a pen mark .
> View attachment 3401503


Do you guys think that the plants you put out will stay in flower ? Or are you gonna tarp them ?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 23, 2015)

Bubba Jurple in flower. Smelling so good.. Even a few pink hairs in there.. Not sure if you can see but the seeds are starting to get pretty big. Pond cleaners were out last week so the Koi are happy again, I think?? Hell it looks better.

Busy day. Potted up seedlings, bunch of Bubba Jurple, 5 Malmö 3 Mulanje x Jilly bean

Still treating BD x LC for russet mites just in case, it seems like the leaf curl is not getting worse.


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 23, 2015)

Crazy ass thunder storms happening all around us right now. The thunder is constant non stop rumbling. Just started hailing....WOW!
Shit, my son is playing a high school golf match right now 20 minutes away. Final match of the year, top 2 teams duking it out for first place. I'm sure they pulled them off the course.
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 23, 2015)

Hailing so hard right now the satellite is out, electricity is next!
TMB-


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 23, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Hailing so hard right now the satellite is out, electricity is next!
> TMB-


Be safe!! 
hope your plants are all protected!!! Pretty sure all course rules are no one on the greens during thunder lighting storms..


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 23, 2015)

Girls are in the greenhouse, dry and safe.
Hail stopped, sun just peeked out from under the clouds. Need to go look at garden.....veggies.
TMB-


----------



## Mohican (Apr 23, 2015)

How is your son doing?!


----------



## Garden Boss (Apr 23, 2015)

Cherry Pie Day 75
MaxSea and Calmag.


----------



## Six50 (Apr 23, 2015)

KushXOJ said:


> Nah that is a splinter. And no the original romulan I used didn't go purple. I think that the time wreck male is where the colors are coming from. The cool nights helped bring out those colors too..


Damm that sucks bro. Fasho that makes a lot more sense


----------



## fumble (Apr 23, 2015)

That is a beautiful backyard you have FL  I would love something like that with lots of ferns and frogs...



FLkeys1 said:


> Bubba Jurple in flower. Smelling so good.. Even a few pink hairs in there.. Not sure if you can see but the seeds are starting to get pretty big. Pond cleaners were out last week so the Koi are happy again, I think?? Hell it looks better.
> 
> Busy day. Potted up seedlings, bunch of Bubba Jurple, 5 Malmö 3 Mulanje x Jilly bean
> 
> ...


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 24, 2015)

@CA MTN MAN 
They aren't flowering. I just threw them outside to harden off in indirect sunlight for a couple days. I'm going to put a couple CFLs to prevent them from flowering tho. Now that I think about it it will be less work than covering them everyday.

I think without the CFLs they would start to flower get to about week three then start to reveg.taking anywhere from 2 - 4 weeks to pull out of that reveg funk. Which is what I'm trying to avoid this year. I'm a little late but hope that answers your question.


----------



## BcDigger (Apr 24, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Bubba Jurple in flower. Smelling so good.. Even a few pink hairs in there.. Not sure if you can see but the seeds are starting to get pretty big. Pond cleaners were out last week so the Koi are happy again, I think?? Hell it looks better.
> 
> Busy day. Potted up seedlings, bunch of Bubba Jurple, 5 Malmö 3 Mulanje x Jilly bean
> 
> ...


 Yeah thats a gorgeous water feature Fl. I just had to fill my pond in and lay flagstone over it all . Cant have open waterholes around with toddlers....


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks @fumble 
@BcDigger totally understand, pools and ponds don't mix well with little ones 
Smart idea to fill it in..


----------



## Aloha cola (Apr 24, 2015)

My girls enjoying the outdoors.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 24, 2015)

looking awesome! Gonna be monsters in not time flat!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 24, 2015)

breeding stock is coming along nicely and I am getting the coco down now


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 25, 2015)

fumble said:


> That is a beautiful backyard you have FL  I would love something like that with lots of ferns and frogs...


Glad I found you here...cuz' SH is on the blink.

Peace!


----------



## fumble (Apr 25, 2015)

Hey Sunbiz  it should be fixed now.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 25, 2015)

Been busy.. Potting up seedlings of 
Bubba Jurple, 
Mulanje x Jilly Bean BX, 
Malmo, 
Lemon Kush,
Mulanje x ?


----------



## nuggs (Apr 25, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Help!!! Three days ago I noticed the leaves starting to fold on the BD x LC. I have been treating once a day with Rasata Bob's death mite and I cut off the few bad leaves put them in a zip lock back closed it and in the trash it went..
> I think I spotted it early enought, is it poss. To save a plant from what I think is broad- russet mites? I do not want to loose her ;-(
> 
> It does not seem to be spreading.. Damn these mites, if that is what it is spread like fast!!
> ...


scope the under side of the leaves with a 40x scope. Russet looks like lice. It will have some of it's body dug into the plant matter. Thats the male mite. the females move slowly and are able to breed all they want with the mate being stuck in place. they have a hatch every 4days. very hard to stop. Mycotrol mixed with suffoil-x is a foliar organic spyay from bio works listed in my thread. biological warfar. It has a fungas in the mycrotrol that is explosive to their guts. suffoil -x is a mineral oil that does as it sounds suffacates them. hope this helps Flykeys 1 There is lots of info in my thread that a few of us have done research for us all to use. hope you get them and don't be shy I'll answer any Question if you have problems


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks Nuggs.

I read your thread and other info on russet mites. I have a 30 x scope and don't see anything male dug in to the plant and I see no movement of anything.. I did treat with death mite and neem with citrus oil just as a precaution.. 
It seems to not be getting worse and I picked off the really bad leaves just so I could monitor all the other leaves and so far no new curl of leaves.. 

Like Mo said could be a trait of this plant but i treated just to be safe..

Thank you for the help and I may take you up on future questions on these bastards..

What a life the male has, just dig in and females come FU all day  







nuggs said:


> scope the under side of the leaves with a 40x scope. Russet looks like lice. It will have some of it's body dug into the plant matter. Thats the male mite. the females move slowly and are able to breed all they want with the mate being stuck in place. they have a hatch every 4days. very hard to stop. Mycotrol mixed with suffoil-x is a foliar organic spyay from bio works listed in my thread. biological warfar. It has a fungas in the mycrotrol that is explosive to their guts. suffoil -x is a mineral oil that does as it sounds suffacates them. hope this helps Flykeys 1 There is lots of info in my thread that a few of us have done research for us all to use. hope you get them and don't be shy I'll answer any Question if you have problems


----------



## nuggs (Apr 26, 2015)

Cherry pie ready to plant.


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 26, 2015)

nuggs said:


> View attachment 3405081 Cherry pie ready to plant.


You take them straight out of the ez clone and right into soil? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## nuggs (Apr 26, 2015)

yeah I put some soil in the bottom of a 1 gallon pot and coil the roots in and add soil as I coil . First time I used the ezcloner. here is 4 days in dirt. gg4


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 26, 2015)

I go straight in to a cup of soil or coco from the cloner too


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2015)

What do you put in your water @nuggs ?


----------



## nuggs (Apr 26, 2015)

botanaicare power clone Mo.

AS advised by GB


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks! Here are my clones in one gallon pots:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 26, 2015)

Awesome nuggs! They look ready to rock!


----------



## unspecified (Apr 27, 2015)

nuggs said:


> yeah I put some soil in the bottom of a 1 gallon pot and coil the roots in and add soil as I coil . First time I used the ezcloner. here is 4 days in dirt. gg4


I use home made easy cloners. Just under 50 to build and i get a 100% success rate.

straight into soil.


Dyna gro KLN rooting hormone
Dyna gro Pro-tek potassium silicate
Ez-Clone clear rez.
i use the same batch up to three times before changing the water.


----------



## nuggs (Apr 27, 2015)

looks like you made a good one. I got mine used for cheap in great shape.  Love it .


----------



## nuggs (Apr 27, 2015)

I need to take bigger cuts like you have there. You just taught me something. I'm a seed man actually. this is my first season cloning.


----------



## unspecified (Apr 27, 2015)

nuggs said:


> I need to take bigger cuts like you have there. You just taught me something. I'm a seed man actually. this is my first season cloning.


with how your cloner turned out, you shouldnt have any problem making larger clones. Its at least a 2 week head start over my little clones.
I started with cloning then got into seeds just a few years ago.
The orange og really got me hooked on seeds. 
Seeds for summer, clones for light depo. Easier to start a SOG light depo with clones.


----------



## nuggs (Apr 27, 2015)

I have some of the orange og crossed with sr71 I think you're talking about from wheezer.


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 27, 2015)

nuggs said:


> I have some of the orange og crossed with sr71 I think you're talking about from wheezer.


From Who?
TMB-


----------



## nuggs (Apr 27, 2015)

well trying to not point fingers . The TREEMAN made the cross from wheezer. where is that raskel?


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 27, 2015)

I still have 1 Orange OG x Orange OG left that I got a couple summers ago! LOVED it!


----------



## nuggs (Apr 27, 2015)

@ABM The dog isn't sexing yet. nice structure tho


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 27, 2015)

I didn't have any issues with late showing when I ran them. Was that a fem or a regular seed that you have?


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 27, 2015)

A wagon full! The girls first trip outside. For a dose of tea and a foliar.







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2015)

Wow! Look at that canopy!


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 27, 2015)

nuggs said:


> well trying to not point fingers . The TREEMAN made the cross from wheezer. where is that raskel?


Sfv ?


----------



## unspecified (Apr 27, 2015)

nuggs said:


> I have some of the orange og crossed with sr71 I think you're talking about from wheezer.


Yeah. I still have the orange Og from wheezer then crossed it to the romulan from wheezer as well. no more straight romulan unfortunately. 
i got a few of the orange sr71 seeds at the bbq.  im super excited to start them when my black box is done and have time to care for them.


----------



## unspecified (Apr 27, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> From Who?
> TMB-


I knew who the orange sr71 was from


----------



## unspecified (Apr 27, 2015)

nuggs said:


> I have some of the orange og crossed with sr71 I think you're talking about from wheezer.


The picture of clones i just posted are orange og x romulan. You can kinda see it written on the cups.


----------



## unspecified (Apr 27, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> I still have 1 Orange OG x Orange OG left that I got a couple summers ago! LOVED it!


I know i back crossed the orange og. Was that seed from me or wheezer? Maybe a trade is in order if i can pry it from your hands... i would love an orange og male!!!!!!! im down to clone only for the orange og and orange og X romulan...


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 27, 2015)

unspecified said:


> I know i back crossed the orange og. Was that seed from me or wheezer? Maybe a trade is in order if i can pry it from your hands... i would love an orange og male!!!!!!! im down to clone only for the orange og and orange og X romulan...


I just went through my seed stock from Wheezer.
I have Orange O.G. X Chem Valley Kush and
Orange O.G. X Orange Train Wreck....next year?
And Orange Rhino
TMB-


----------



## unspecified (Apr 28, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> I just went through my seed stock from Wheezer.
> I have Orange O.G. X Chem Valley Kush and
> Orange O.G. X Orange Train Wreck....next year?
> And Orange Rhino
> TMB-


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 28, 2015)

unspecified said:


> I know i back crossed the orange og. Was that seed from me or wheezer? Maybe a trade is in order if i can pry it from your hands... i would love an orange og male!!!!!!! im down to clone only for the orange og and orange og X romulan...


That was from you! I don't have a problem parting with it as you shared with me in the first place.


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 28, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Wow! Look at that canopy!


Thanks mo. I'm worried I'm being too heavy handed with my training sometimes but, it is looking nice.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## unspecified (Apr 28, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> That was from you! I don't have a problem parting with it as you shared with me in the first place.


OOOOOOHHHHH HELLL YEAH!!!!!!! I Really hope it's a MALE!!!!!! I still have clones of the orange og x orange og and clones of the orange og x romulan. to be able to throw some pollen on them would be AMAZING!!!!! I've got that blue kush auto I already put your name on and some other clones or iced grapefruit seeds. Now you don't have to come to me...  I'll email you!
if its a male ill make more seeds than i know what to do with! Hell yeah, if its male ill be able to have F3! I only got 2 phenos from the female F2 orange og's, both were great! I am sooooooooo excited! 
I guess that's the definition of "what comes around goes around"!

THANK YOU! This is seriously like winning the lottery for me, male or female!


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 28, 2015)

unspecified said:


> OOOOOOHHHHH HELLL YEAH!!!!!!! I Really hope it's a MALE!!!!!! I still have clones of the orange og x orange og and clones of the orange og x romulan. to be able to throw some pollen on them would be AMAZING!!!!! I've got that blue kush auto I already put your name on and some other clones or iced grapefruit seeds. Now you don't have to come to me...  I'll email you!
> if its a male ill make more seeds than i know what to do with! Hell yeah, if its male ill be able to have F3! I only got 2 phenos from the female F2 orange og's, both were great! I am sooooooooo excited!
> I guess that's the definition of "what comes around goes around"!
> 
> THANK YOU! This is seriously like winning the lottery for me, male or female!


Pay it back or pay it forward!


----------



## Garden Boss (Apr 28, 2015)

Fireball  (indoors) around day 80. I left her in the dark the last 2 days before chop.





I haven't been this excited to smoke a new strain in a long time. She smells like a new favorite


----------



## papapayne (Apr 28, 2015)

wow she looks amazing! What she smell of?

Awesome work GB!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 28, 2015)

papapayne said:


> wow she looks amazing! What she smell of?
> 
> Awesome work GB!


I picked that cut up too if you want it to go with the purple cut.

Check this out I got twins from some Sin D Snacks ( c99 x sinmints)


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 28, 2015)

When your plants start getting too big and you give them the option to pay rent or get the f out.
 Bonsai gscx monster cookies (fun fact these close were taken at the same time as the 4 plants pictured above. I just didn't have room for them so they got almost no veg time.
 Got some beans in the mail the other day. Popping these soon.
Shuteye = aliendawg f2 x fireog/bubba kush
 
Some random garden shots


----------



## Mohican (Apr 28, 2015)

They just keep sprouting up!




Onion:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 28, 2015)

Mohican said:


> They just keep sprouting up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! My onions are flowering now as well. I can't wait to harvest them and the garlic! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 29, 2015)

nuggs said:


> View attachment 3405081 Cherry pie ready to plant.


I just made a 24 slot bubble cloner and had issues with the roots tangling and growing into a big mess. I lost half my roots on some just trying to separate and pull them out through the one inch holes. What's your secret?


----------



## unspecified (Apr 29, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> I just made a 24 slot bubble cloner and had issues with the roots tangling and growing into a big mess. I lost half my roots on some just trying to separate and pull them out through the one inch holes. What's your secret?


Scissors... most of the time they dont tangle much but when they do i cut them apart before pulling them out. 
if the root mass is too big for the hole, i pull the plant through instead of the roots. The plant part bends easier.


----------



## nuggs (Apr 29, 2015)

I was wondering if I would have that problem if I let the roots get too long. I think my plugs are about 2 inchs . I can measure the holes for you in a bit and let you know what size they are. mine is a 60 slot


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 29, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> From Who?
> TMB-


I poped 5 out of 6 last week. Looking forward to the burn.


----------



## unspecified (Apr 29, 2015)

mine is a 35 site. You can get them at home depot or costco for about $9. I order my collars online and they hold multiple clones each. Ive rooted over 120 clones at once in this 35 site.

I had to trim the roots on this one to get it out.


----------



## nuggs (Apr 29, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> I just went through my seed stock from Wheezer.
> I have Orange O.G. X Chem Valley Kush and
> Orange O.G. X Orange Train Wreck....next year?
> And Orange Rhino
> TMB-


I love white Rhino! I bet the Orange Rhino is good.!


----------



## nuggs (Apr 29, 2015)

You haven't had any problem with shock by trimming the roots? Nice job building it


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 29, 2015)

unspecified said:


> View attachment 3407260 View attachment 3407261
> mine is a 35 site. You can get them at home depot or costco for about $9. I order my collars online and they hold multiple clones each. Ive rooted over 120 clones at once in this 35 site.
> 
> I had to trim the roots on this one to get it out.


I've tripled up my 30 site. It works well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## unspecified (Apr 29, 2015)

nuggs said:


> You haven't had any problem with shock by trimming the roots? Nice job building it


Thanks! nope no shock. I trim the least amount possible. you can see a couple shorter roots at the top, they were trimmed to untangle.

I'll open my cloner up and take a few pictures of it tonight.


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 29, 2015)

I made a ghetto af unit out of a plastic container I already had, a one inch hole saw and x-large foam hair rollers ($1 at Dollar General and Wally World for a big bag). The rollers have a perfect sized slot running through them for stems. They are about 3 inches long, so I cut them in two and sliced a slot lengthways. I already had a large air pump from brewing my AACTs and bought two longer air stones. I guess I should take some Emory cloth and smooth off those rough edges, lol, but when stoned off my ass I sometimes cut the fuck out of corners. 

I add nothing to the reservoir but a couple drops of algae shit and the juice from one stem of aloe. I don't know if this helps, but aloe is supposed to aid in rooting, no? All three strains/phenos I'm running show roots within a week to 10 days and within 2-3 weeks are a hairy ass mess. 

My first run I didn't let the roots get very long at all before transplanting and lost several plants. It also took a helluva lot longer for the plants to establish and start to grow. The second run I let them get into a tangled mess and they established and took off within days of transplant. I just put a little soil in the bottom, ease the plant down to the correct height and hold it with one hand while filling in the rest of the way with soil with other hand.


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Apr 29, 2015)

nuggs said:


> I love white Rhino! I bet the Orange Rhino is good.!


I grew some white rhino, joe rogan , GG #4 and a few other great strains I got from an amazing breeder in Santa cruz... I wonder if any of them you guys have are from the same person at some point along the line...


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 29, 2015)

Last year I had issues with spots of mold and rot here and there. Instead of a full out bout of airborne boytrytis (sp?) I now believe I was dealing with worms. I have grown weed outdoors for years and have never had them or at least I didn't realize it and the damage was minimal or I chalked it up the mold to something other than worms, so really didn't know to look. Anyway, during harvest I found some of the little bastards last year when trimming and believe they are my source. 

I read posts from you guys occasionally about spraying for them. Spinosad? I think? Anyway, I was curious if it is effective, does it hurt the buds much and when do you spray? The research I've done seems like the results vary.


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Apr 29, 2015)

I've had a good experience so far with BT and wild bird feed ... Went up top to see about 20 blue jays guarding my crop from any moving insect ... And thankfully they aren't landing on or eating at any of my plants... Knock on wood


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 29, 2015)

when did PW Proven Winners start selling MMJ


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 29, 2015)

CA MTN MAN said:


> I've had a good experience so far with BT and wild bird feed ... Went up top to see about 20 blue jays guarding my crop from any moving insect ... And thankfully they aren't landing on or eating at any of my plants... Knock on wood


Careful of attracting too many birds. Nuggs had an issue with them landing on and breaking branches last season!  Te be fair his plants were also about 12 ft tall at that time!


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 29, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Careful of attracting too many birds. Nuggs had an issue with them landing on and breaking branches last season!  Te be fair his plants were also about 12 ft tall at that time!


Nice, lol I throw my bird seed I the alley so the birds see close but not too close. I'd like to build bat houses and attract more of those guys. I love watching the bats swooping over the plants in the evening.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Apr 29, 2015)

I've seen that a lot of you folks make your own soil mix. Have any of you ever checked with landscaping companys to see what they have for compost?

Around here there is one place a lot of outdoor growers buy compost, and the company knows this. They sell there compost for $150 a yard, you truck it.

A friend of mine has a landscaping company and buys thier compost from a company down by the coast. Made with seaweed, cow poo, lobster and seafood shells. This is what we used last year and had excellent results. And for $50 a yard delivered its hard to beat.

Just a thought..!


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 29, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> Nice, lol I throw my bird seed I the alley so the birds see close but not too close. I'd like to build bat houses and attract more of those guys. I love watching the bats swooping over the plants in the evening.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Bats help bunches.
Last year was the first year I've ever had worms, I think it was because the greenhouse covers were up earlier than years past.. This hindered the bats from doing their job.
One of my little "pest control secrets" is "yellow jacket bait". A drop here and there on my plants attracts the "meat bees" as we call them here, and eat up the insects on my plants. The bees come in hungry and aggressive and looking to do damage on the insect population.
TMB-


----------



## nuggs (Apr 29, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> Nice, lol I throw my bird seed I the alley so the birds see close but not too close. I'd like to build bat houses and attract more of those guys. I love watching the bats swooping over the plants in the evening.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


I hung a bat box over my grow but, haven't attracted any yet. any suggestions on how to get them in? I have plans for building bat boxs too.


----------



## nuggs (Apr 29, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Bats help bunches.
> Last year was the first year I've ever had worms, I think it was because the greenhouse covers were up earlier than years past.. This hindered the bats from doing their job.
> One of my little "pest control secrets" is "yellow jacket bait". A drop here and there on my plants attracts the "meat bees" as we call them here, and eat up the insects on my plants. The bees come in hungry and aggressive and looking to do damage on the insect population.
> TMB-


cans of cat food opened is a good attractant.


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 29, 2015)

nuggs said:


> I hung a bat box over my grow but, haven't attracted any yet. any suggestions on how to get them in? I have plans for building bat boxs too.


Hang a "Red Light" over the door and serve beer, the male bats will come "flying" inn.
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 29, 2015)

nuggs said:


> cans of cat food opened is a good attractant.


But they end up eating the cat food. I want them there hungry and hunting, not eating my bait.
TMB-


----------



## nuggs (Apr 29, 2015)

I been thinking of using my fly rod to catch them under the bridges around the sac river. I'm not sure what to do with them after I hook-em though. I never seen the meat bee attractant you mentioned before. I like that Idea better than cat food.


----------



## nuggs (Apr 29, 2015)

the mycotrol-o is suppost to take care of worms.


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 29, 2015)

http://www.news10.net/story/news/local/elk-grove/2015/04/29/department-of-justice-raid-person-dead/26565781/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Joedank (Apr 29, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> http://www.news10.net/story/news/local/elk-grove/2015/04/29/department-of-justice-raid-person-dead/26565781/
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


man my plants NEVER grow better around guns.... cali off to a early start... kinda stuff makes us all look bad..;(
 
on a brighter note i got 30 of these durban x haze just about sexed and ready to upcan for a little deppo action greenhouse #2 about to be planted
hope yall are off to a great start too... 
mmmmm meat bees sounds like a tasty treat


----------



## nuggs (Apr 29, 2015)

yeah that shit makes us look bad for sure. people doing big grows on public land is not good. the grow was on a bird wildlife site. been busted 3 years in a row.


----------



## unspecified (Apr 29, 2015)

nuggs said:


> yeah that shit makes us look bad for sure. people doing big grows on public land is not good.


what...? I thought everyone here had guns, at least one per plant...


Joedank said:


> man my plants NEVER grow better around guns...


Maybe the guns arent close enough... maybe not enough guns... how can the plants be safe if they dont all have guns. Gotta keep the plants stress free, they cant be worrying about their safety...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 29, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Bats help bunches.
> Last year was the first year I've ever had worms, I think it was because the greenhouse covers were up earlier than years past.. This hindered the bats from doing their job.
> One of my little "pest control secrets" is "yellow jacket bait". A drop here and there on my plants attracts the "meat bees" as we call them here, and eat up the insects on my plants. The bees come in hungry and aggressive and looking to do damage on the insect population.
> TMB-


Nice TMB! I will have to see if I can find some yellow jacket bait.


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 29, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nice TMB! I will have to see if I can find some yellow jacket bait.


A chicken bone will draw meat bees from miles around.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 1, 2015)

Mulanje Pollen. Trying a big freezer bag custom cut and put back together around the top of the two male Mulanje to collect pollen.. Long as I leave them in the shade and the top of the bag open I am able to keep the moisture out so the water does not kill the pollen..


----------



## mwooten102 (May 1, 2015)

Really looking forward to this years grow.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## nuggs (May 1, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Mulanje Pollen. Trying a big freezer bag custom cut and put back together around the top of the two male Mulanje to collect pollen.. Long as I leave them in the shade and the top of the bag open I am able to keep the moisture out so the water does not kill the pollen..
> 
> View attachment 3408772


good Idea.!


----------



## papapayne (May 1, 2015)

that is an awesome way to collect pollen!


----------



## ruby fruit (May 1, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> Really looking forward to this years grow.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


ya killing it already woot man...pumped to see your weekly progress here...wats wrong don't wanna be my facebook friend bitch?


----------



## Letstrip (May 1, 2015)

Hey guys sorry for the lack of updates been really busy harvesting and trimming and with work makes it even harder. All the plants are out and just finishing of drying so ill get some harvest pics up soon!


----------



## mwooten102 (May 1, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> ya killing it already woot man...pumped to see your weekly progress here...wats wrong don't wanna be my facebook friend bitch?


You had your shot and you blew it mate. Now you're just another Aussie cunt without me on their friends list.
If you're really wanting to get with me I may be willing to notify you once we here at woot Corp start again taking friend requests.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 2, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> ya killing it already woot man...pumped to see your weekly progress here...wats wrong don't wanna be my facebook friend bitch?


That island started from us sending criminals there @mwooten102 . I hate that word. Did I miss something?


----------



## mwooten102 (May 2, 2015)

Aussies say cunt a lot. We're just funning, this is kind of a continued thing from ruby's thread.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (May 2, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> You had your shot and you blew it mate. Now you're just another Aussie cunt without me on their friends list.
> If you're really wanting to get with me I may be willing to notify you once we here at woot Corp start again taking friend requests.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


I love your plants...i love your garden ...but i dont love you enough to cunt to you yet ...i gotta really be in love to call someone a cunt.Get back to me when i see a 4 lb wonder woman ...then i might call you a cunt


----------



## ruby fruit (May 2, 2015)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> That island started from us sending criminals there @mwooten102 . I hate that word. Did I miss something?


Island ? Well shit....i thought the world was square


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 2, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Island ? Well shit....i thought the world was square


----------



## ruby fruit (May 2, 2015)

BuzzD2Kill said:


>


----------



## unspecified (May 2, 2015)

how i feel about Marijuana...


----------



## TWS (May 3, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (May 3, 2015)

TWS said:


>


I want this played at my funeral....


----------



## doublejj (May 3, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I want this played at my funeral....


But until then..........


----------



## angryblackman (May 3, 2015)

Honeybee from @genuity . 
 
 
Came out great! 

GG#4


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 3, 2015)

Some of my beans grown out by PapaPayne 
Top is 2010 dog kush x honeybee
Bottom is granddaddy purps x fireballs


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 3, 2015)

Autos are coming along


----------



## fumble (May 3, 2015)

Looking great everyone! Can't wait to have something to post. 
@TWS that Huckleberry I got from the bbq was yours I believe...OMFG! So sticky I have to use PAM after breaking up a nug for a bowl. And so very tasty!


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2015)

Lucky! That is one of my favorite smelling strains!


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2015)

This is what I would play for you JJ:






Not this version:






hahah

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2015)

With a little history:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2015)

Made me think of this:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mikesbudz (May 4, 2015)

hey, I know its a little late to show the beginning of 2015 , but better late then never.


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 4, 2015)

First pic. Is "Smile" staring to pick up the growth.. Other two pics are bubba Jurple seed producing plant. Has a sweet bubba smell with a little hint of Jurple fruity smell. Looking forward to smoking some in a few weeks..

Happy Monday.


"Smile"
 

Bubba Jurple


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2015)

Wow! The Smile is making the BJ look feeble! Just wow! Great job. How are the new babies adjusting to their new home. Did the mystery seedling survive the transplant OK?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## angryblackman (May 4, 2015)

A better shot of Honeybee.


----------



## Smidge34 (May 4, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> A better shot of Honeybee.
> View attachment 3411060


That looks just like the Jackberry pheno I'm searching for. Pretty! Does she have a DJ Short Blueberry lineage?


----------



## Smidge34 (May 4, 2015)

Nevermind, lol, no fuckin wonder it looks exactly like what I've been searching through 40 fem seeds and still ain't found. Fuck me. Congrats bro!

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Honeybee/DJ_Short/


----------



## Smidge34 (May 4, 2015)

Closest I've gotten and as you can see, just not quite there yet dammit ABM. Flash and no flash shots.


----------



## Smidge34 (May 4, 2015)

Smoke report? Sorry for all the individual posts.


----------



## angryblackman (May 4, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> That looks just like the Jackberry pheno I'm searching for. Pretty! Does she have a DJ Short Blueberry lineage?





Smidge34 said:


> Nevermind, lol, no fuckin wonder it looks exactly like what I've been searching through 40 fem seeds and still ain't found. Fuck me. Congrats bro!
> 
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Honeybee/DJ_Short/





Smidge34 said:


> Closest I've gotten and as you can see, just not quite there yet dammit ABM. Flash and no flash shots.





Smidge34 said:


> Smoke report? Sorry for all the individual posts.


HAHA no worries at all man. I actually got these beans from @genuity along with a couple others. I don't recall the lineage but I don't think that it's DJ Shorts. I haven't smoked it yet either and I have yet to smell it. My allergies kicked my ass all weekend so all I smell is snot. LOL


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 4, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> First pic. Is "Smile" staring to pick up the growth.. Other two pics are bubba Jurple seed producing plant. Has a sweet bubba smell with a little hint of Jurple fruity smell. Looking forward to smoking some in a few weeks..
> 
> Happy Monday.
> 
> ...


My bubba jurples are looking very bubba dominate. I will get some pics when I repot them.


----------



## Garden Boss (May 4, 2015)

Found some hermie pollen sacks on my Fireball buds. I don't know if it was the few days in the dark or what. It appears to have happened really late. Possibly a light leak, but idk.
Forgot to grab pics, but if I find a good example I'll take a pic.
I guess I shouldn't let her ripen up next time


----------



## angryblackman (May 4, 2015)

Ugh! I didn't have any hermie issues. You only running the one plant or did you have multiple herms?


----------



## Garden Boss (May 4, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Ugh! I didn't have any hermie issues. You only running the one plant or did you have multiple herms?


I only ran the one plant, the other I kept as a mother. It was positioned closest to the door, with a slight light leak... .
Nothing detrimental. I still plan on running with her for my next round, Just have to seal up that door, and keep an eye out. I'll pull early if necessary. Usually I don't wait 80 days anyway


----------



## genuity (May 4, 2015)

Honeybee = plush berry x purple kush/grape stomper og

I did not know of any other honeybee,when I made these back in '12

Got the name honeybee from a movie..willie dynamite,it's a femal actress....norma danaldson.


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (May 4, 2015)

This was last years outdoor. 
September 2014.
Green Crack(2), Critical Hog, Industrial Plant(2), and White Lavender... In that order.


----------



## angryblackman (May 4, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> I only ran the one plant, the other I kept as a mother. It was positioned closest to the door, with a slight light leak... .
> Nothing detrimental. I still plan on running with her for my next round, Just have to seal up that door, and keep an eye out. I'll pull early if necessary. Usually I don't wait 80 days anyway


Ahh that could be the culprit.  I have run it 3 times (once outdoors and 2 times inside) and had zero issues. BTW meet the breeder below. : 



genuity said:


> Honeybee = plush berry x purple kush/grape stomper og
> 
> I did not know of any other honeybee,when I made these back in '12
> 
> Got the name honeybee from a movie..willie dynamite,it's a femal actress....norma danaldson.


Finally I remembered to get the genetics! HA!!!!


----------



## fumble (May 4, 2015)

mikesbudz said:


> hey, I know its a little late to show the beginning of 2015 , but better late then never.


nice looking roots Mikesbuds


----------



## Smidge34 (May 5, 2015)

genuity said:


> Honeybee = plush berry x purple kush/grape stomper og
> 
> I did not know of any other honeybee,when I made these back in '12
> 
> Got the name honeybee from a movie..willie dynamite,it's a femal actress....norma danaldson.


That's crazy af. What I mean is, it looks exactly like the JB pheno I want, which comes from DJ Short's lineage, so I look up honeybee in strainfinder and it's a DJ strain, but has nothing to do with your Honeybee. Crazy coincidence man. The bag appeal of that shit fetches top, top dollar around here.


----------



## Joedank (May 5, 2015)

View attachment 3411917
loving the new greenhouse


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 5, 2015)

The purple haze are doing great. I saw your post about her and I noticed not much smell when I did a stem rub on the ones you gifted me. But I still have hope she will turn out sweet come fall.

The C99 is kind of weak but I think she will make it.

The mystery seedling made it, few leaves wilted and turn brown but it looks like it will make it. 

I hope your Saturday went well and that people celebrated your friends life and focused more on the great memories friends and family had of him.

Life is short, plant some seeds!!!! 





Mohican said:


> Wow! The Smile is making the BJ look feeble! Just wow! Great job. How are the new babies adjusting to their new home. Did the mystery seedling survive the transplant OK?
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 5, 2015)

Look forward to seeing Bubba Jurple 

Out of The 30-40 seeds I have popped about 90% look very Bubba other 10% have a very Jurple looking leaf.. I thought Jurple had strong genes but bubba seems to be stronger.

I have a good number to plant out this season..

QUOTE="Dr.D81, post: 11562631, member: 568052"]My bubba jurples are looking very bubba dominate. I will get some pics when I repot them.[/QUOTE]

2015 seedlings.


Malmo FB

 


One fat bubba Jurple 


 


Interesting color on a Mulanje x ?


----------



## unspecified (May 6, 2015)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 3411917
> loving the new greenhouse


Looking good, Great pic!
everyone is getting a new greenhouse but me.... ... Ill have one by next season!


----------



## unspecified (May 6, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Look forward to seeing Bubba Jurple
> 
> Out of The 30-40 seeds I have popped about 90% look very Bubba other 10% have a very Jurple looking leaf.. I thought Jurple had strong genes but bubba seems to be stronger.
> 
> ...


2015 seedlings.
View attachment 3412039

Malmo FB

View attachment 3412040


One fat bubba Jurple


View attachment 3412041


Interesting color on a Mulanje x ?

View attachment 3412042[/QUOTE]

Nice, are you planning on running all of them or do you still have to pull males?
I started 99 of them then after they sprouted decided I was only going with 18. were at about the same spot, I started my seeds on the 23 or 24th


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 6, 2015)

Yes, I still have to pull the males. I potted up the seedling on 4-20 and 4-21 

I hope to get about 10 females out of the bunch to put in the ground and in pots. 








unspecified said:


> 2015 seedlings.
> View attachment 3412039
> 
> Malmo FB
> ...


Nice, are you planning on running all of them or do you still have to pull males?
I started 99 of them then after they sprouted decided I was only going with 18. were at about the same spot, I started my seeds on the 23 or 24th[/QUOTE]


----------



## fumble (May 6, 2015)

Getting ready.


----------



## mwooten102 (May 6, 2015)

I really like your greenhouse.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## fumble (May 6, 2015)

Thank you Woot.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 6, 2015)

Cookie frost in a 3 gallon. I took some cuts ..checked on them today.. and most of them are rooted.  those are gorilla glue#4 , gods gift and candy land. .


----------



## mr sunshine (May 6, 2015)

I was gonna say, what happened to j bird? The middler!


----------



## BcDigger (May 6, 2015)

fumble said:


> Getting ready. View attachment 3412364


Finally we see fumbles garden this year. What are you running? Are those BBQ cuts?


----------



## ruby fruit (May 7, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I was gonna say, what happened to j bird? The middler!


Done time...


----------



## BcDigger (May 7, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Done time...


----------



## BcDigger (May 7, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I was gonna say, what happened to j bird? The middler!


----------



## fumble (May 7, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Finally we see fumbles garden this year. What are you running? Are those BBQ cuts?


 if everything goes as planned anyway...These are some GG4 babies from the one I got at the dec. bbq. The others are a Cherry Pie from GB from spring bbq and ACDC cuts I took from my original. Everything had mites but hopefully got a handle on them. Got something special planned for the GG4s  

Also have (finally) been popping some beans. I'll have to post what they are later cuz, well, weed.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 7, 2015)

Only thing I hate about outdoor is if I ever have to get some work done like change the back window , which is happening this week, they see my garden. Usually they don't notice....but it does make me a bit paranoid. 

How about any of you guys ?


----------



## Mohican (May 7, 2015)

Put in 220 for my pool pump and he had to get around this:



That was the year I had the most ever workers need to go in my backyard!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 7, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Put in 220 for my pool pump and he had to get around this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol fuck I'd be paranoid the whole time. "Oh you like my tomatillo plants " haha


----------



## mwooten102 (May 7, 2015)

I've had guys working the telephone lines behind my place no problems, I had the ac maintenanced and so on. Guys like that probably see this shit daily. Lol my neighbor had to deal with his neighbor getting a new roof and those guys looked like total meth heads. I'm currently waiting on the guys next door to finish the gazebo on my fenceline.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## angryblackman (May 7, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> I've had guys working the telephone lines behind my place no problems, I had the ac maintenanced and so on. Guys like that probably see this shit daily. Lol my neighbor had to deal with his neighbor getting a new roof and those guys looked like total meth heads. I'm currently waiting on the guys next door to finish the gazebo on my fenceline.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


I had a PG&E guy rat me out to my neighbor behind me. Luckily the neighbor and I see eye to eye on a few things.


----------



## mwooten102 (May 7, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> I had a PG&E guy rat me out to my neighbor behind me. Luckily the neighbor and I see eye to eye on a few things.


Lol I had a pge guy come look at my meter when the garden was full. He was steadfast I his starting focused on the box. The giant Jesus sticker on his hard hat worried me though lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (May 7, 2015)

Only last week i had someone just open the gate to read the.meter.like he owned the place...i said try that in 5 months time and you wont have any arms left prick......
Shes only 4 months old now...
when its flowering time shes gonna be a yr old and hungry


----------



## Mohican (May 7, 2015)

Look at the size of those paws!


----------



## ruby fruit (May 7, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Look at the size of those paws!


Shes a lovely built female mo 
My best mate brought a french mastiff male pup last week so we can have one litter before i desex her..im keeping a female to keep her blood in the family forever..thats my promise to her even tho she doesnt know it...with a short lifespan we will always have a female from her blood providing there is at least one girl in the litter ....


----------



## freemandrake (May 7, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (May 7, 2015)

freemandrake said:


> View attachment 3413396
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413398 View attachment 3413404
> ...


Hell yeah !!! Just got a semi stiffy


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 7, 2015)

The first thing I saw was the paws. 

Funny is that really true? Since I was in HS we always used to say "look at the paws!!" 

Does it work with kids too? LOL 

Funny my wife asked "why the F you all chipper today ?!" 

I was like "Gonna get my soil tomorrow. Gonna pop some seeds.....getting ready for some outdoor gardening!" 


The simple things I guess? 

Peace


----------



## ruby fruit (May 7, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> The first thing I saw was the paws.
> 
> Funny is that really true? Since I was in HS we always used to say "look at the paws!!"
> 
> ...


Well said lol

Its friday
Im home
I get to.open a jar 
Ill get high
Then ill smoke some nice hash
Ill get high again

And if i feel good ill get the wife high...in bed

Yep the simple things in life


----------



## fumble (May 7, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3413357 Only last week i had someone just open the gate to read the.meter.like he owned the place...i said try that in 5 months time and you wont have any arms left prick......
> Shes only 4 months old now...
> when its flowering time shes gonna be a yr old and hungry


She is jyst so beautuful Ruby


----------



## BcDigger (May 7, 2015)

It really is crazy how cute she is!



freemandrake said:


> View attachment 3413396


Beautiful pic Drake!

Autos are loving life and im Loving my autos!


----------



## KushXOJ (May 8, 2015)

Clarity cooks


Shuteye (aliendawg f3 x fireg og/bubba kush)
X
Polar bear og
Og#17 x (Hells angels og/biker kush)the white/triple kush



Forum x monster cookies & my clarity cooks. I need to do some more topping pretty soon.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 8, 2015)

Its just something about the way the sun hits the plants that make it look so damn pleasing. Natural. 

I won't be setting my seeds(or seedlings) out until June 1st.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 8, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Only thing I hate about outdoor is if I ever have to get some work done like change the back window , which is happening this week, they see my garden. Usually they don't notice....but it does make me a bit paranoid.
> 
> How about any of you guys ?



Ive became a "youtube" hvac guy because of this reason. Its really sketchy when you have to have something done.


----------



## mwooten102 (May 8, 2015)

Okay I got antsy. They took the rain lastnight like champions.



















Lol, she loves this chicken. It hangs out and sleeps on her. 







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## fumble (May 8, 2015)

that first pic is just gorgeous!



freemandrake said:


> View attachment 3413396
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413398 View attachment 3413404
> ...


----------



## treemansbuds (May 9, 2015)

*Bald Eagle Sighting!*
Me and the wife went to go see Paul Rodriguez @ the Merced Theatre this evening. We left after she got off work @ 5:00pm from Mariposa. We headed down the hill to have dinner and go shopping before the show. About 10-12 miles outside of Merced there was a Bald Eagle eating a kill about 50 yards from Hwy 140. 
I've lived in the area for 20 years, worked as a logger for many years for the National Park Service, and in all that time I've only seen 1 Bald Eagle in California, and that was a ways away.
Good day!
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (May 9, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> *Bald Eagle Sighting!*
> Me and the wife went to go see Paul Rodriguez @ the Merced Theatre this evening. We left after she got off work @ 5:00pm from Mariposa. We headed down the hill to have dinner and go shopping before the show. About 10-12 likes outside of Merced there was a Bald Eagle eating a kill about 50 yards from Hwy 140.
> I've lived in the area for 20 years, worked as a logger for many years for the National Park Service, and in all that time I've only seen 1 Bald Eagle in California, and that was a ways away.
> Good day!
> ...


Thats awesome


----------



## Joedank (May 9, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> *Bald Eagle Sighting!*
> Me and the wife went to go see Paul Rodriguez @ the Merced Theatre this evening. We left after she got off work @ 5:00pm from Mariposa. We headed down the hill to have dinner and go shopping before the show. About 10-12 likes outside of Merced there was a Bald Eagle eating a kill about 50 yards from Hwy 140.
> I've lived in the area for 20 years, worked as a logger for many years for the National Park Service, and in all that time I've only seen 1 Bald Eagle in California, and that was a ways away.
> Good day!
> ...


good to see them making a big come back . they are on rotation with the turkey vultures here in co . baldies in the winter , vultures in the summer...


----------



## Smidge34 (May 9, 2015)

I've got a breeding pair that hangs out in tall oaks overlooking about 100 acres of catfish ponds, right behind my house in western KY. When they fly over my yard I always get uneasy about my 11 pound terrier.


----------



## ISK (May 9, 2015)

my 2015 indoor sunshine grow is under way....using the same breeder (Crop King) as last year but have a new strain Jack Herer, also two Dwarf Low Flyers and an Early Miss in the green bucket, which is 10 days older than the others.

These are auto-fem's growing in hempy (3:1 perlite/vermiculite) with a soil cap...follow my signature link for more details on the grow

 

 

cheers
Indoor Sun King


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 9, 2015)

New favorite weed ever
Og Lerry x Blue Moonshine 
Breed by me and grown by @papapayne


----------



## ruby fruit (May 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> New favorite weed ever
> Og Lerry x Blue Moonshine
> Breed by me and grown by @papapayne
> View attachment 3414538


 looks tasty


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 9, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> looks tasty


I finished smoking like 20 minutes ago and can still taste it!


----------



## papapayne (May 9, 2015)

yea its fucking tasty.  Very glad you like it man, its definitely staying in the stable for me, as I love it to.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 9, 2015)

Guys I built me a potting table today. I just don't know if I want to put the butler sink in it or not. I do still have to build the three drawers and the door


----------



## unspecified (May 10, 2015)

Nothing pic worth as far as plants go... so i made a smoker out of an old locker then smoked a brisket with some oak from a tree I fell on my property last year.
 

First check 2 hours at 225.


----------



## Mohican (May 11, 2015)

What time is it?




I had to move the drying rack for the grad party and so I bagged all of the dry flowers and seeds:




I put the new rack full out in the sunshine today:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mwine87 (May 11, 2015)

Random update! 6on the left are lemon kush, 3 in back right are blue dream x Mulanje, front 5 on right are Papaya! Loving the SoCal sun.


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 11, 2015)

Bubba Jurple getting fat and smelling yummy.. 

 


Ditched the 600w HPS for. a 300w LED that friggn blinds me??


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 11, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> Random update!View attachment 3416326 6on the left are lemon kush, 3 in back right are blue dream x Mulanje, front 5 on right are Papaya! Loving the SoCal sun.


Looking good.. And getting big..


----------



## fumble (May 11, 2015)

Right on Mo  Do you have a Cash & Carry near you? It's a restaurant supply place. I picked up a 3 gallon tub of virgin coconut oil for like 45$ Killer deal. I'm about to do the same for a patient. time to get hashy with it 



Mohican said:


> What time is it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fumble (May 11, 2015)

looks great FL


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 11, 2015)

fumble said:


> Right on Mo  Do you have a Cash & Carry near you? It's a restaurant supply place. I picked up a 3 gallon tub of virgin coconut oil for like 45$ Killer deal. I'm about to do the same for a patient. time to get hashy with it


I work across the street from one. I went in and checked it out, and got a big bag of jerky


FLkeys1 said:


> Bubba Jurple getting fat and smelling yummy..
> 
> View attachment 3416393
> 
> ...


Hell yes! I will have to sex the veg this week and kill some males, I will get some pics for you of the bubba jurple.


----------



## ragieboyyy (May 11, 2015)

Cleaned up the green house. Cut the bottoms out my 15gal pots an dug holes an put em in the ground (cause last yr they root bounded on me). Filled em with sunshine mix an nitro guano. The bigger ones I'm flower inside for my next round. But got 4 master kush's. 1 NYPD (New York Purple Diesel) and 1 GDP

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (May 11, 2015)

Jail Bird is showing lady parts!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 11, 2015)

I let the clones out woof woof woof


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I let the clones out woof woof woof


I am sending some gg4, swamp wrecked, and stuff to your area anything you LA guys want around there?


----------



## mwine87 (May 12, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Looking good.. And getting big..


Thanks! everything is in 2 gallon containers, but I need to go bigger I think. I've topped and trained everything into little bushes to try and avoid breaching the fence line. BDxM is gonna be a beast, I think. One looks like it might be a male. Definitely collecting that pollen.

what are you doing with your HPS?


----------



## mwine87 (May 12, 2015)

"more roots, more fruits", right?


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 12, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> "more roots, more fruits", right?


From what I understand that is true 

I sold the HPS on CRaigs list for about the same price I paid for it..


----------



## mwine87 (May 12, 2015)

So one of my Nirvana Freebies, a couple really, had really strange growth on the seed leaves and the first 2 sets of normal ones. I let them do their thing and now they're fine. One in particular, is now growing 3 leaves at each node. Triploid, right? All other growth is fine, just 3 instead of the normal 2.


----------



## SackProduce420 (May 12, 2015)

Here's my sweet seeds auto black cream from last year. dark, dark purp on one pheno.. Definitely recommend this auto.


----------



## shynee mac (May 12, 2015)

this was my indoor cookie at 7 weeks. Glad I got cuts off of her, she'll be going outdoors this year


----------



## angryblackman (May 13, 2015)

Snapped a pic before heading to work this am of the NL x BB. Finishing up nicely.


----------



## MaryJaneFamily420 (May 13, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> "more roots, more fruits", right?


Bigger the pot, bigger the pot.


----------



## Garden Boss (May 13, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Snapped a pic before heading to work this am of the NL x BB. Finishing up nicely.
> View attachment 3417524


Looking frosty


----------



## BobBitchen (May 13, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am sending some gg4, swamp wrecked, and stuff to your area anything you LA guys want around there?


Yea Doc,
I'd love to run the GG4, loved the gth also, wish I had kept a cut.


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 13, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am sending some gg4, swamp wrecked, and stuff to your area anything you LA guys want around there?


I would love to try swamped wrecked and if you have a extra seed or two of something interesting.


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 13, 2015)

@Mohican two purple haze cuts have rooted and the one in the pot is starting to take of, stand back!!!
2nd pic. Is your "Smile". I was pretty sure it was a female based on growth and smell and looking at it under the scope but now I think it might be a male?? It's not all bad since it's a nice looking male.


----------



## Mohican (May 13, 2015)

That is a nice male!

What does a stem rub smell like?


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 13, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Yea Doc,
> I'd love to run the GG4, loved the gth also, wish I had kept a cut.


GTH i have is small still but mo has a big one. I am going and taking some lemon shine cuts this weekend too. 
Pressed some hash today


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 13, 2015)

Mohican said:


> That is a nice male!
> 
> What does a stem rub smell like?



Very skunky smell . Still hope it's a female..


----------



## BcDigger (May 14, 2015)

Autos waking up my transplanted Revolver was the weekest from the start, and it has now outgrown all but the best Candycane. 
  
My White grizzly selections along with a new hydrengea.


----------



## fumble (May 14, 2015)

looks great BC...love the hydrangea, I have always wanted one


----------



## BcDigger (May 14, 2015)

fumble said:


> looks great BC...love the hydrangea, I have always wanted one


They're fun because you can change the color from pink to blue by changing the ph


----------



## curt caine (May 14, 2015)

Getting ready im putting my plants in 20 gallon smart pots some will be in the ground still this year. Hopefully I'll get 8oz off each putting out 45!!!

Candyland
GSC
Sherbert
Pineapple thai
Purple urkel
Lemon skunk
Purple cookies
Black jack
The white
Afgoo
White buffalo

will be posting pics just not sure if I should wait untill they start to flower


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2015)

@FLkeys1 - If it does not smell dark and bitter like tobacco, it may not be a male.

I up-potted the GTH, Cherry Pie, Jailbird (smells like Mulanje), and Bubba:



Still have the two Rebars, an Animal Cookies, and a Fireballs Green to transplant:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ruby fruit (May 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @FLkeys1 - If it does not smell dark and bitter like tobacco, it may not be a male.
> 
> I up-potted the GTH, Cherry Pie, Jailbird (smells like Mulanje), and Bubba:
> 
> ...


Always wanted to try a gth


----------



## fumble (May 14, 2015)

Not sure if this will work or not...here goes


----------



## angryblackman (May 14, 2015)

fumble said:


> Not sure if this will work or not...here goes


Nuffin..


----------



## fumble (May 14, 2015)

It was too big...tried to post a vid. Pics will do i guess 

First is the Cherry Pie from GB, going to top her soon. Then my ACDCs that are slowly recovering from the hell i put them through. Then the GG4s..gonna do something cool for them  I also put a soaker hose under the dirt about 6 inchrs dow

EDIT: damn phone wouldn't let me post pics either


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 14, 2015)

Its raining lightly on the vegetables. My kids baseball game was canceled. Sucks because he was pitching tonight. 

Damn. I may just throw some seeds out. 

The wife was like "wtf are you doing all in the rain" 

Me "I'm gardening...or I'm just high AF"


----------



## Garden Boss (May 14, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Its raining lightly on the vegetables. My kids baseball game was canceled. Sucks because he was pitching tonight.
> 
> Damn. I may just throw some seeds out.
> 
> ...


I was shoveling in a light rain a couple days ago, and my girl asked me the same thing 
It doesn't bother me. I love the smell of rain.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 14, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> I was shoveling in a light rain a couple days ago, and my girl asked me the same thing
> It doesn't bother me. I love the smell of rain.


I mean unless its monsoon type of downpour light rain never hurt anyone righ !? 

See that's that MANtality


----------



## Joedank (May 14, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> I was shoveling in a light rain a couple days ago, and my girl asked me the same thing
> It doesn't bother me. I love the smell of rain.





TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> I mean unless its monsoon type of downpour light rain never hurt anyone righ !?
> 
> See that's that MANtality


rains most afternoons here in monsoon season in the high country . the smell of the rain is so nice some things are more fun with rain





testing 6 strains and some head smoke real standout @Hotsause your fire stomper og is Dank smelling and cool looking nugs.





can yall see these pics??


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 14, 2015)

Rains a fair bit here in Eugene


----------



## fumble (May 14, 2015)

it was supposed to rain here today and we got nothing  I love the rain.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 15, 2015)

I know a couple people got a swamp wrecked #5 clone well here she is


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 15, 2015)

Fuck I think I'm gonna get hit by a major set back, there's hurricane season up on the program, fucking rain's been hard as shit, humidity is up the yin yang and I got 2 indicas flowering already.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 16, 2015)

Throwback to my first ever outdoor. The Timewarp was the best I had ever tasted. Can't wait till this weather warms up if it ever does


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 17, 2015)

Season in full swing now!!! Heres a pic of the "sour corner", sour tangie and sour diesels.


----------



## MaryJaneFamily420 (May 17, 2015)

Here is some outdoor GSC, it's light dep week four. I think the cold weather has it turning purple because last time I grew this strain it didn't purple up on me but it was warmer.
 

Here is some outdoor blue berry pie, light dep week four. First time growing this strain, it is one of the fastest growing of the bunch, it also clones the best of the group, it roots out faster than any of the others, it smells straight up blueberry and is frosty as hell, it looks "wet" when the sun shines on it.


----------



## curt caine (May 17, 2015)

20 in 20 gallon pots.
Another 20 in the ground
Padio plus with extra prolite


----------



## curt caine (May 17, 2015)

Pics from last years harvest
Padio plus as my soil


----------



## curt caine (May 17, 2015)

The last one is mango GDP best tasting meds ive ever experienced came out tasting like a bowl of fruily pebbles!


----------



## 1sttimeguy (May 17, 2015)

Two weeks since the seeds were dropped in the soil.

So it begins...


----------



## Letstrip (May 18, 2015)

Well everything's been out since 22 - 25 april just havent updated been super busy with trimming drying work blah you know the deal lol Yeilded just over two pounds from 6 plants! Happy as mostly from the Panama DC LSD and Taskenti/ Cotton Candy. Biggest yeilder was LSD on over 11oz so pretty happy. Will just post some harvest pics then smoke reports latter on. Probably lost a good few oz to rot the LSD was by far the most rot resistant plant and had the hardest most dense nugs out of all the plants! Like honestly just rock hard you can barely press them  Strong ass smoke so far to. Same the the Cotton Candy that's strong smoke and everyone ive approached has said it smells like candy someone said exactly like grape bubblegum the used to chew haha

Panama DC at pull - 25th april 9ish weeks flowering lost a fair bit of this one to rot which really sucks but I really got struck by how long trimming this much weed, takes lesson learnt!!!

Just over 10oz lost a fair bit to rot maybe a oz or two.





Taskenti - Nice red/purple colors towards the end with the taskenti she got quite heavy and the buds started breaking of after it rained. She was the biggest plant but not the biggest yeileder however I lost a fair amount from rot on this one sadly. Has alot of potential this one! 8 and a half oz.






LSD - As I said really good rot resistants really really hard buds nice colors turned purple towards the end and strong smoke! over 11oz. 8 weeksish flowering










Would have like probably one more week on some of them but rot kicked in. Also had problems drying some of the lsd the buds were just so hard


----------



## ruby fruit (May 18, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Well everything's been out since 22 - 25 april just havent updated been super busy with trimming drying work blah you know the deal lol Yeilded just over two pounds from 6 plants! Happy as mostly from the Panama DC LSD and Taskenti/ Cotton Candy. Biggest yeilder was LSD on over 11oz so pretty happy. Will just post some harvest pics then smoke reports latter on. Probably lost a good few oz to rot the LSD was by far the most rot resistant plant and had the hardest most dense nugs out of all the plants! Like honestly just rock hard you can barely press them  Strong ass smoke so far to. Same the the Cotton Candy that's strong smoke and everyone ive approached has said it smells like candy someone said exactly like grape bubblegum the used to chew haha
> 
> Panama DC at pull - 25th april 9ish weeks flowering lost a fair bit of this one to rot which really sucks but I really got struck by how long trimming this much weed, takes lesson learnt!!!
> 
> ...


awesome!!well done bro...I think you have almost booked a pot for my third choice of strain next season..LSD of which I have one seed of


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 18, 2015)

June issue of National Geographic came in the mail, yes, now you know I am a NG nerd, geek . 27 pages about weed.. Looks pretty good, I will read it all little later tonight..


----------



## Letstrip (May 18, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> awesome!!well done bro...I think you have almost booked a pot for my third choice of strain next season..LSD of which I have one seed of


Awesome stuff man really great strain haven heard much about it reall other then pheno problems not quite stable or something? Not to many people seem to like barneys farm but I didn't have a problem at all best strain I grew out of them all and knock out indica smoke, nice couch lock body buzz, would be funny to give to a first time smoker  Certainly a trippy stone. And if you could feel the buds oh man so dense ill get some dry pics up soon.


----------



## Letstrip (May 18, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> June issue of National Geographic came in the mail, yes, now you know I am a NG nerd, geek . 27 pages about weed.. Looks pretty good, I will read it all little later tonight..
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421698


Thats awesome people all over the world will see that! Weed is winning


----------



## ragieboyyy (May 19, 2015)

@Letstrip That LSD an Taskenti looks bomb man. I'm a big fan of purp strains. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (May 19, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Awesome stuff man really great strain haven heard much about it reall other then pheno problems not quite stable or something? Not to many people seem to like barneys farm but I didn't have a problem at all best strain I grew out of them all and knock out indica smoke, nice couch lock body buzz, would be funny to give to a first time smoker  Certainly a trippy stone. And if you could feel the buds oh man so dense ill get some dry pics up soon.


wonder woman ,ultra sour and lsd or a surprise from @redeyedfrog will be the third


----------



## treemansbuds (May 19, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> wonder woman ,ultra sour and lsd or a surprise from @redeyedfrog will be the third


Hey, did you "Aussies" ever have your BBQ?
Pictures?
Stories?
Did you get my nude photo of my back side to hang on the wall for all to see?
Give me details.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (May 19, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Hey, did you "Aussies" ever have your BBQ?
> Pictures?
> Stories?
> Did you get my nude photo of my back side to hang on the wall for all to see?
> ...


nah didn't happen...im booked up for a few months after june with work ....stories ? no such thing in Australia wat happens on the beach stays on the beach lol
naked backside?i dare ya


----------



## youngDee (May 19, 2015)

whats up fellas, its been a while since i have came on here, but figured i'd come on to see how everyone is doing. Is it just me or is everything getting planted still going directly in to flowering??? wth is up with that??? is it still to early to throw out some plants? last year i threw mine in the ground about the second week of may and by june they were huge!! this year everything is flowering and staying tiny


----------



## curt caine (May 19, 2015)

That happend to me last year you may be in line for 2 harvest!!!


----------



## freemandrake (May 19, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Hey, did you "Aussies" ever have your BBQ?
> Pictures?
> Stories?
> Did you get my nude photo of my back side to hang on the wall for all to see?
> ...


It was planned for the end of July, don't think to many people were keen
My crew and myself will be taking a little break and going on a road trip around then, we are booked to go a few hundred clicks off shore on a friends game boat and catch some monster tuna.
We still have room for 3-4 more


----------



## northeastmarco (May 19, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> awesome!!well done bro...I think you have almost booked a pot for my third choice of strain next season..LSD of which I have one seed of


You will like it,have run it before and it does have decent mold resistance.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 19, 2015)

northeastmarco said:


> You will like it,have run it before and it does have decent mold resistance.


if I don't go outside with it ill run her under a T5 for a bit before summer and maybe put her outside to flower for an early smoke?if not ill run her in a 15 gallon smartie all the way through..shes indica dom and that's exactly what I want in my 2 smart pots


----------



## ruby fruit (May 19, 2015)

freemandrake said:


> It was planned for the end of July, don't think to many people were keen
> My crew and myself will be taking a little break and going on a road trip around then, we are booked to go a few hundred clicks off shore on a friends game boat and catch some monster tuna.
> We still have room for 3-4 more


we will def meet up somewhere along the way time allowed...let me know if your ever down my region


----------



## Letstrip (May 19, 2015)

ragieboyyy said:


> @Letstrip That LSD an Taskenti looks bomb man. I'm a big fan of purp strains.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


Thanks man same here


----------



## Letstrip (May 19, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> wonder woman ,ultra sour and lsd or a surprise from @redeyedfrog will be the third


Surprise seed?


----------



## mwooten102 (May 19, 2015)

Hso blue dream






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Joedank (May 19, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> Hso blue dream
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the symmetry really makes for a nice composition


----------



## mwooten102 (May 19, 2015)

Joedank said:


> the symmetry really makes for a nice composition


Thanks, I've never gone this heavy handed with the training. I'm hoping everything works out. I didn't train anything since planning in the boxes until today. I made little hooks out of sprinkler flags and they're working nicely.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (May 19, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Surprise seed?


think old mate redeyedfrog has a tangerine kush or something for me when he gets back


----------



## ruby fruit (May 19, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> Thanks, I've never gone this heavy handed with the training. I'm hoping everything works out. I didn't train anything since planning in the boxes until today. I made little hooks out of sprinkler flags and they're working nicely.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


wonder womans in the boxes yet?


----------



## mwooten102 (May 19, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> wonder womans in the boxes yet?


Nope, they're not showing sex yet. I'm tempted to plant anyhow lol. I've got 2 more fem blue dreams if they decide to drop nuts on me though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (May 19, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> Nope, they're not showing sex yet. I'm tempted to plant anyhow lol. I've got 2 more fem blue dreams if they decide to drop nuts on me though.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


gd move you got 2 to back u up...blue dreams are sativa right?


----------



## mwooten102 (May 19, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> gd move you got 2 to back u up...blue dreams are sativa right?


75% blueberry 25% unknown haze.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (May 19, 2015)

anyone grown out ultra sour from TH seeds or similar?..ive never run any sour strains


----------



## Mohican (May 20, 2015)

Animal Cookies BBQ cut in the worm bin:



Mystery Seedling:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 20, 2015)

FYI - Bobbitchen had a massive heart attack on Sunday. He is still in the ICU recovering.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 20, 2015)

Speedy recovery for bob guys..best wishes


----------



## Letstrip (May 20, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> think old mate redeyedfrog has a tangerine kush or something for me when he gets back


Hmm nice


----------



## ruby fruit (May 20, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Hmm nice


Pretty sure shes a special one it was bred by himself i think but dont quote me on that


----------



## curt caine (May 20, 2015)

Overhead view of my daughter's


----------



## Garden Boss (May 20, 2015)

Havent heard form @doubletake in awhile. 
I hope all is well buddy.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 20, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Havent heard form @doubletake in awhile.
> I hope all is well buddy.


was only thinking that couple days ago..hope your friend is just busy prepping the girls


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> FYI - Bobbitchen had a massive heart attack on Sunday. He is still in the ICU recovering.



Damn!! Isn't he the one skiing all the time in winter?? 
Hope all goes well, he is very lucky to be alive..recovery takes time..
I'll offer a leaf to the thc God for him..


----------



## Mohican (May 20, 2015)

He will appreciate that


----------



## curt caine (May 20, 2015)

I suspect a few of my girls are flowering. They should go back to veg dont want waste time might have bust a some lights!


----------



## Stoner from the south (May 20, 2015)

Here's a couple mystery plants of my outdoor coco/perlite mix. First grow is gonna pretty good atm.


----------



## Stoner from the south (May 20, 2015)

curt caine said:


> I suspect a few of my girls are flowering. They should go back to veg dont want waste time might have bust a some lights!





curt caine said:


> I suspect a few of my girls are flowering. They should go back to veg dont want waste time might have bust a some lights!


3 of my outdoor girls are starting to flower also, and don't seem to be slowing down either so I just hope they finish strong.


----------



## getawaymountain (May 21, 2015)

some females ready to go out to the bush into 60 gallon smart pots and the nigerian nightmares are growing like hell in 2 gallon cont.


----------



## Slimedog1 (May 21, 2015)

some babies for outside
Royal Queen Special Queen
Royal Queen Madre
Delicious Seeds Cotton Candy


----------



## curt caine (May 21, 2015)

Sherberts not looking 2 well


----------



## curt caine (May 21, 2015)

I think its flowering not 100% sure


----------



## curt caine (May 21, 2015)

*Candy land!*


----------



## curt caine (May 21, 2015)

The white
Purple cookies from seed
And another candyland


----------



## curt caine (May 21, 2015)

Random clones I just threw out their lol


----------



## curt caine (May 21, 2015)

Hoping for 8oz per from the 20 gallon grow bags


----------



## Shelby420 (May 21, 2015)

So I've been very busy lately getting my grow going, just been slow to post any pics, so here's a update.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 21, 2015)

how are you pulling up @BobBitchen ?


----------



## ruby fruit (May 21, 2015)

looking gd Shelby like the idea of the chainlink fence enclosure for sure


----------



## BobBitchen (May 22, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> how are you pulling up @BobBitchen ?


I'm alive, so it ain't all bad...


----------



## Shelby420 (May 22, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> looking gd Shelby like the idea of the chainlink fence enclosure for sure


Thanks @ruby fruit, It's the only way I can make sure I don't get ripped.


----------



## unspecified (May 22, 2015)

All my babies are planted. I'll rearrange the pots in a couple weeks when the green house is done.


----------



## treemansbuds (May 22, 2015)

unspecified said:


> All my babies are planted. I'll rearrange the pots in a couple weeks when the green house is done.View attachment 3424690View attachment 3424691


How do you move those 100 gallon pots?
TMB-


----------



## unspecified (May 22, 2015)

Grab one side and spin them, dont try to drag them straight but from one side and it spins.


treemansbuds said:


> How do you move those 100 gallon pots?
> TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (May 22, 2015)

unspecified said:


> Grab one side and spin them, dont try to drag them straight but from one side and it spins.


I tried moving one last year with a mature plant in it.....no way. I was afraid of messing up the root system.
TMB-


----------



## unspecified (May 22, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> I tried moving one last year with a mature plant in it.....no way. I was afraid of messing up the root system.
> TMB-


I would prefer not to move it but my greenhouse is in the way right now.


----------



## MaryJaneFamily420 (May 22, 2015)

unspecified said:


> Grab one side and spin them, dont try to drag them straight but from one side and it spins.


This is correct, it's actually easier doing it myself this way than having help because people just won't listen. I've had three big ass grown men struggling to move them, maybe because they are all pulling opposite ways and no teamwork....Anyhow I found it's easier to just do it myself, spin sliding it doesn't mess up the roots if you are smooth and gentle, at one time I culdnt move them myself but now I can because I don't drag em. It helps if it's not watered and almost dry too.

Sometimes they are kinda stuck to the ground and you gota give a good but gentle tug, once it starts spin sliding, it's all gravy and just keep going.

I actually moved a few myself yesterday with plants in em, they look fine and I didn't damage em enough to notice anything, in fact they look like they grew overnight a tad.

I was trying to wait til June but they were getting too big for their pots, I would hate for them to start flowering so I threw up a few lights.


----------



## MaryJaneFamily420 (May 22, 2015)

unspecified said:


> I would prefer not to move it but my greenhouse is in the way right now.


As long as the roots are not going thru the bottom your fine, I've even moved em when they had roots going thru, doesn't seem to hurt them too bad but I'd rather not. I try not to move em after the root system goes thru the pot tho.


----------



## unspecified (May 22, 2015)

MaryJaneFamily420 said:


> This is correct, it's actually easier doing it myself this way than having help because people just won't listen. I've had three big ass grown men struggling to move them, maybe because they are all pulling opposite ways and no teamwork....Anyhow I found it's easier to just do it myself, spin sliding it doesn't mess up the roots if you are smooth and gentle, at one time I culdnt move them myself but now I can because I don't drag em. It helps if it's not watered and almost dry too.
> 
> Sometimes they are kinda stuck to the ground and you gota give a good but gentle tug, once it starts spin sliding, it's all gravy and just keep going.
> 
> ...


Yeah its funny watching my buddies struggle with them then when they're not looking i move one by myself. They pull against each other. Its funny!


----------



## ruby fruit (May 22, 2015)

I had to put my 15 gallon smart pot on a crate cos the roots started going into the ground


----------



## 757growin (May 22, 2015)

Hope everyone is getting all planted up. Almost done here.


----------



## MaryJaneFamily420 (May 22, 2015)

Yup yup yup, was a bitch transplanting my mini bushes. I put lights over em because if they flower I got to use smaller back ups. I'm sure loving the blue berry pie, prolly gonna do a few of em. 

 



Blue berry pie week six outdoor light dep


----------



## papapayne (May 23, 2015)

mmm that blueberry pie does look good!

Im planning on 8 plants in 100 gallons.

2 Cheese Surprise - Breeders boutique
1 Dog kush - breeders boutique
1 Sour cherry - Breeders boutique
1 Wet dreams Dream lotus x critical sensi star by hemlock
1 Cherry Pie
1 Gogi OG - Bohdi
1 blackberry Kush x Jabbas stash or a Lemonshine. Havent decided for sure

They are all pretty well sized now, most in 5 gallons. Been vegging a while. The 2 cheese surprises are untested, but I have trust in BB to not let me down  And cheese outdoor...how can i not! The rest are tested, proven phenos that should do awesome.


----------



## angryblackman (May 23, 2015)

papapayne said:


> mmm that blueberry pie does look good!
> 
> Im planning on 8 plants in 100 gallons.
> 
> ...


You are going to be happy with the Cheese Surprise. It's got a nice bag appeal, medium sized nugs, DANK smell when jarred (cheese smell with hard candy sweet undertones) and cured, and smokes like a sweet cheese strain.


----------



## Joedank (May 23, 2015)

dep week 6ish og x grape stomper .


----------



## papapayne (May 23, 2015)

Hey @angryblackman 

How many phenos did you get from your cheese? Keepers? Got any pics you could throw up here or point me to where I could see how you did with yours? I haven't tested either of my 2 females, but they are already so big, and I have had nothing but good luck with BB so wanted to see how they would do. Did you run any outdoors? When did they finish? hOpe that wasnt to many questions


----------



## Garden Boss (May 23, 2015)

Just cruising around the coast... fishing and picking up strains on my list 

Sugar Mama
Candyland
Berry White


----------



## Jozikins (May 23, 2015)

Who's got flowers? Message me. SunGrow, Riverside County's very first legal and licensed dispensary outside of the Palm Springs city limits, is looking for some outdoor/greenhouse medicine and we'll be taking a trip up on Monday. So hit me up, and check us out on Weedmaps, and we even have positive press on CBS, you can look that up too. Also, don't report me, I need this to work out, lol.


----------



## Jozikins (May 23, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Just cruising around the coast... fishing and picking up strains on my list
> 
> Sugar Mama
> Candyland
> Berry White


Berry White is just White Berry from Paradise Seeds. I might actually have 6 of those laying around somewhere. I picked up like 100 of them way way back when I first started growing and found some killer phenotypes, and never had a bad pheno.


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 23, 2015)

"smile" @Mohican i confirmed its a male.. Balls all over.. Now I need to dig it up put it in a pot.. Was so sure it was a female..
Other shot is my lemon boy tomatoes moving right a long.

Couple more weeks I will have a very small number of Jurple x plushberry seeds to sprout. I used a tooth pick to apply pollen to one Jurple clone  

Happy holiday weekend !!!


----------



## mwooten102 (May 23, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I had to put my 15 gallon smart pot on a crate cos the roots started going into the ground


And you don't like this for some reason? I consider it one of the advantages of growing in a smart pot.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Joedank (May 23, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Just cruising around the coast... fishing and picking up strains on my list
> 
> Sugar Mama
> Candyland
> Berry White


candyland looks legit  . sugar mamma looks like a outdoor monster . big bud x blueberry! 
might phenohunt that candyland...


----------



## Mohican (May 23, 2015)

He is a monster! Please don't toss him! What did the stem rub smell like?


----------



## 757growin (May 23, 2015)

Mohican said:


> He is a monster! Please don't toss him! What did the stem rub smell like?


Im about to report this post to riu! J/k unless he has a secure spot kill that thing. Some of us are earning our paychecks now!


----------



## ruby fruit (May 23, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> And you don't like this for some reason? I consider it one of the advantages of growing in a smart pot.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Never said i dont like it....was new for me being the first time ive used a smartpot


----------



## ruby fruit (May 23, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Never said i dont like it....was new for me being the first time ive used a smartpot


Wouldnt ever grow in a normal pot again


----------



## curt caine (May 23, 2015)

My solution to my girls going into flower early.


----------



## curt caine (May 23, 2015)




----------



## curt caine (May 24, 2015)




----------



## curt caine (May 24, 2015)




----------



## FLkeys1 (May 24, 2015)

Mohican said:


> He is a monster! Please don't toss him! What did the stem rub smell like?


I think I will take a clone off it just in case he does not survive the move to a pot...

I can't kill such a beautiful plant 

I have not tossed him.. I want to dig him up and put him in a pot to keep him away from the females..

Stem rub has Mulanje - skunk smell to it..

((((((((((((((((((( UPDATE.. Dug him up put in 5gal pot cut bottom four branches off to compensate for root loss, so far so good, no wilting at all))))))))))


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 24, 2015)

757growin said:


> Im about to report this post to riu! J/k unless he has a secure spot kill that thing. Some of us are earning our paychecks now!


How true this is.. Even with one of my male plants down wind from two females I had in pots, both females had a few seeds!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> How true this is.. Even with one of my male plants down wind from two females I had in pots, both females had a few seeds!!!


My female that ended up being more like female but with seeds was from a friend leaving his male in the backyard across the road from me .. that was 2 years ago this year i gave him a seedling from a fem seed to solve that problem and he ended up with 2lb


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 24, 2015)

No wilting and happy in a 5gal lowes bucket


----------



## KushXOJ (May 25, 2015)

4/6 have started flowering forum x monster cookies



 
Shuteye x polar bear og seedlings just got transplanted from party cups to 1 and 3 gallons and put out.


----------



## mwine87 (May 25, 2015)

Happy Memorial Day to all you vets that are growing today! Thanks for serving and defending our rights.

Now for an update. The first pic is the line up (left to right) lemon kush, Mulanje Bean, Papayas, and a BDxM on the right. Second pic are the boys for pollen collecting, none have popped open yet. Keeping a close eye on them. BDxM, Bubba Jurple, Lemon Kush, and a Papaya. Third pic is Lemon Kush and last pic is a BDxM. Both ladies. Getting ready to get a couple larger containers.. Excitement builds....


----------



## papapayne (May 25, 2015)

not to sound like an ass, but today isn't the day to thank veterans. Today is the day to thank those that have fallen, and remember the men and woman who paid the ultimate price.. While it is nice to hear the thanks, it is important to know that today is about the dead, veterans day is about the living. 

Your plants are looking fucking awesome though man 

stay free stay high

papa


----------



## mwine87 (May 25, 2015)

thank you for the correction. And thanks for the compliment!


----------



## ruby fruit (May 26, 2015)

Skunk haze still going in southern hemisphere...hasnt even been cold yet are we even gonna have a winter ?


----------



## reza92 (May 26, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3427285 Skunk haze still going in southern hemisphere...hasnt even been cold yet are we even gonna have a winter ?


its been cold enough in my area that i had to buy a cheap green house for my girls to keep the frost off so they can finish. they where looking like shit with all the cold nights we have been having, been in the green house a week and are looking great


----------



## ruby fruit (May 26, 2015)

reza92 said:


> its been cold enough in my area that i had to buy a cheap green house for my girls to keep the frost off so they can finish. they where looking like shit with all the cold nights we have been having, been in the green house a week and are looking great


This plant went nuts after the rain a week ago still didnt wanna break branches shes a strong one...i dont put in regular freebie seeds but this one worked out well for my workmate shes gonna yield some potent arse sativa nugs


----------



## Stoner from the south (May 26, 2015)

I think these plants are in full blown flower already, I'm just gonna let them go and hopefully they finish.


----------



## angryblackman (May 26, 2015)

I will try and answer these.  See the answers in bold. 



papapayne said:


> Hey @angryblackman
> 
> How many phenos did you get from your cheese? - *Just one since I only popped 2 seeds. Got one male that I tossed and 1 female that I grew out.*
> Keepers? - *I would have kept it had I known what I was doing back then to save her*. Got any pics you could throw up here or point me to where I could see how you did with yours? - *I don't. They all got lost when the forum did their upgrade a while back. I will dig around but I lost a HDD as well last year and all my pics were wiped. * I haven't tested either of my 2 females, but they are already so big, and I have had nothing but good luck with BB so wanted to see how they would do. Did you run any outdoors?- *Yes I ran it outdoors in a 5 gallon for the season. Transplanted it about 2 weeks before flower into a 15 gallon where she finished out*. When did they finish? *She finished the first week of October. I could have pulled it a week earlier but was busy trimming so I let it sit for a bit.* hOpe that wasnt to many questions


Found 2 pics that I had. You can see from the date (9-12-12) that it was just getting there and fattening up.


----------



## papapayne (May 26, 2015)

nice thanks man! 

Yea mine is currently 4 footer, and a 2 footer. Topped atleast 10 times now, super bushy. Cant wait to see how they do, I bet they will get huge!!!


----------



## angryblackman (May 26, 2015)

papapayne said:


> nice thanks man!
> 
> Yea mine is currently 4 footer, and a 2 footer. Topped atleast 10 times now, super bushy. Cant wait to see how they do, I bet they will get huge!!!


I think that they would. I didn't give her much love or space so you should knock it out of the park!  Remember if you have any questions on the BB gear hit up the 600 Club in indoor or the BB thread in strain reviews.  I also like to tag @DST when I see someone getting ready to drop a BB bean outdoors.


----------



## papapayne (May 26, 2015)

outdoor is looking like

1 4 footer cheese surprise @DST from seed
1 4 footer f2 Gogi OG - this is from dr.d81 from clone
1 Gorilla glue 18-22 inches tall clone
1 4 footer Wet dreams @Hemlock (critical sensi star x Dream lotus male) clone
1 3 footer Black berry Kush x Jabbas stash by 2 dog seeds - from seed
1 3 footer Sour Grapes by Bog seeds @Durzil from seed
1 40 inch Blue OG by G13 seeds @Durzil 
1 2010 dog Kush by breeders boutique from clone @DST 


Cheese on left wet dreams on right


Left to right: Sour grapes, Cheese #2, and gorilla glue. Cheese #2 is a lot smaller, so it may end up being indoors not outdoors this year. Its under the 600 to see if I change my mind.



Gogi OG on left and Gorilla Glue on right


----------



## papapayne (May 26, 2015)

heres dog and BLue OG


dog on the left blue og on right. I been feeding super light to get used to the new nutes, they need a good strong feeding though


----------



## mwine87 (May 26, 2015)

love Goji Og. The dispensary I frequent usually has a batch that test between 27% and 31% THC... Super nice buds with a really strong stone. I would love to get a cut of that. They all look great @papapayne. You're gonna have monsters.


----------



## papapayne (May 26, 2015)

thanks man  Yea I am looking forward to the season.


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 26, 2015)

Purple Haze going in the ground this weekend..


----------



## angryblackman (May 26, 2015)

Everyone's stuff is looking great! I am going to miss growing this season but will enjoy all your grows!


----------



## lmoore2680 (May 26, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Everyone's stuff is looking great! I am going to miss growing this season but will enjoy all your grows!


I was just thinking the same thing. Good luck and happy growing


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 26, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Everyone's stuff is looking great! I am going to miss growing this season but will enjoy all your grows!



Why no grow this season? Regulations, rules ?


----------



## angryblackman (May 26, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Why no grow this season? Regulations, rules ?



Got notice that the owner of the house we have been renting wants to sell. We have been here for 8 years but wasn't expecting to move for another couple of years being that our daughter has 2 more years of school. I am sure that we will find something but at the latest we will need to be out of here by Oct. I was going to try and pull something off small but they will likely be showing the house at the middle of flower.


----------



## papapayne (May 26, 2015)

If your legal....and you already have to move any way....


----------



## angryblackman (May 26, 2015)

papapayne said:


> If your legal....and you already have to move any way....


Outdoor is not legal here any longer and the owner is also the owner of the company that I work for.


----------



## 757growin (May 26, 2015)

Will try and post some of my outdoor tomorrow. Sun is supposed to finally show itself here.     hoping to have this indo chopped and have a 1 week dry before it hits the market for the 4th of July


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 26, 2015)

Didn't plan on doing any outdoor this season but so far its coming along I guess. Got two seeds cooking under some T5s. Plus various other perennials. And I'm still throwing a few mmj beans out on June 1st. Straight into the ground. 

Salud


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 26, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> love Goji Og. The dispensary I frequent usually has a batch that test between 27% and 31% THC... Super nice buds with a really strong stone. I would love to get a cut of that. They all look great @papapayne. You're gonna have monsters.


This is the cut he is going to run outside. It will be one of my 8 as well. I seeded this one with Karma's Og pollen last night


----------



## mwine87 (May 27, 2015)

OMG that's beautiful.


----------



## mwine87 (May 27, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> This is the cut he is going to run outside. It will be one of my 8 as well. I seeded this one with Karma's Og pollen last night
> View attachment 3427875


Dr.D81, is there a waiting list? Lol. Can't wait to see those babies.


----------



## mwine87 (May 27, 2015)

so I just realized my RIU status changed from "Active Member" to "Well-Known Memeber". I feel like I graduated or got a promotion, lol. I just wanted to say Thanks! You've all been so much help in all of my learning.


----------



## papapayne (May 27, 2015)

sounds good! Today is week 6, and they are looking good. Starting to look close, but its nice knowing they are on track for 2 more weeks. Going to week 8.5-9 then chopping. Giving notice at the apartment today, and moving into the new place next week. Can you say excited!!

Wet dreams


Grand daddys balls


SSH x JB #5


SSH x JB#3


dog kush 2010


Swamp wreck #5
​


----------



## mwooten102 (May 27, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Outdoor is not legal here any longer and the owner is also the owner of the company that I work for.


Is it still outdoor if it's in a carport? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Garden Boss (May 27, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> Is it still outdoor if it's in a carport?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


I vote yes


----------



## doublejj (May 27, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> Is it still outdoor if it's in a carport?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


yes....


----------



## MaryJaneFamily420 (May 27, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> Is it still outdoor if it's in a carport?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Nope, because people use the carport to store shit out of the harmful elements of the outdoors. This means less bugs, less dust, hell even less sun light, nobody stores their car in a carport because they want it outdoors. It's basically a movable shelter or garage, if someone grew with lights in the garage is it outdoor or indoor? Same thing imo. I would say it's greenhouse


----------



## mwooten102 (May 27, 2015)

MaryJaneFamily420 said:


> Nope, because people use the carport to store shit out of the harmful elements of the outdoors. This means less bugs, less dust, hell even less sun light, nobody stores their car in a carport because they want it outdoors. It's basically a movable shelter or garage, if someone grew with lights in the garage is it outdoor or indoor? Same thing imo. I would say it's greenhouse


Yea, I'd call it greenhouse as well but I mean in the eyes of the county.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## angryblackman (May 27, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> Is it still outdoor if it's in a carport?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


Yes it's still outdoor. Only way around it would be to move indoors or have a "permitted - up to code" greenhouse but even then I think it would be too open to interpretation.


----------



## unspecified (May 27, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> Yea, I'd call it greenhouse as well but I mean in the eyes of the county.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


san joaquin county and shasta county say yes that it is still outdoor as it doesn't have a secured locking door and some other items like a proper greenhouse. Most counties don't like the carports because people put them up without permits. Just about every county has it in their code that any structure above 120sqft (10 feet by 12 feet or equivalent) requires a building permit. Most people put them up and never get a permit.
http://building.calaverasgov.us/Portals/building/Documents/Charts and Graphs Docs/Yes_They_Need_a_Permit.pdf

You can find all you county codes at the link below, just choose your county/city
https://www.municode.com/library/ca


----------



## unspecified (May 27, 2015)

5. "Greenhouse" as used in this Section means an accessory structure to a Residence located on the same Premises, legally established with all required permits approved, constructed primarily of translucent glass or glass-like material (or other similar material approved by the Director of Resource Management), completely enclosed with one or more secure locking doors as the only means of ingress and egress, where plants are grown.

from shasta county code


----------



## papapayne (May 27, 2015)

submitted my order for 8 yards of soil  8 - 200 gallon pots, here i come.


----------



## unspecified (May 27, 2015)

papapayne said:


> submitted my order for 8 yards of soil  8 - 200 gallon pots, here i come.


you might need a bit more soil...
*1 Cubic Yard = 201.974026 Gallons [Fluid, US]*

*1 Cubic Yard = 173.569813 Gallons [Dry, US]
*
I was a bit short on soil. I had 10 yard delivered and was just a bit short of filling 18 100gal pots.


----------



## papapayne (May 27, 2015)

oh dang, ok, guy over the phone was mistaken! He quoted me that 1 yard filled 211 gallons! Guess they might not be fully filled, which is ok by me. I want enough room on top to mulch them. 

My vision is a long hoop house, or 2 carports end to end. One long row of plants. Thinking of putting gravel down, or maybe just be cheap and put tarp then pallets on top. Since 8 plants is the max for recreational, and thats all I plan on doing, I want them to YIELD. I know I am more likely to think, damn, should have spent the extra $ to get 200s, then I am to think, damn I should have been a tight wad and stuck to 100s lol.


----------



## unspecified (May 27, 2015)

papapayne said:


> oh dang, ok, guy over the phone was mistaken! He quoted me that 1 yard filled 211 gallons! Guess they might not be fully filled, which is ok by me. I want enough room on top to mulch them.
> 
> My vision is a long hoop house, or 2 carports end to end. One long row of plants. Thinking of putting gravel down, or maybe just be cheap and put tarp then pallets on top. Since 8 plants is the max for recreational, and thats all I plan on doing, I want them to YIELD. I know I am more likely to think, damn, should have spent the extra $ to get 200s, then I am to think, damn I should have been a tight wad and stuck to 100s lol.


Some places may give you a little extra, they don't exactly measure it, on average 1 scoop with the tractor is 1/2 yard. So if they do average scoops then it may be a bit under if they do larger scoops it might be right on or over what you need.


----------



## papapayne (May 27, 2015)

What size greenhouse would ya recommend for the 8 plants?


----------



## unspecified (May 27, 2015)

papapayne said:


> What size greenhouse would ya recommend for the 8 plants?


JJ would be able to answer that better than me. I just have a small green house and leave my 100 gal pots outside.


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 27, 2015)

This years outdoor grow, subject to change 

Front row
"Solar"

2nd row left to right
Lemon Kush
Malawi x Mozambique
Blue dream x bubba Jurple


3rd row left to right
Mulanje x Jilly bean
Jurple x big bud
Bubba Jurple
Purple haze

Ops.. The Juicyfruit x skywalker have sprouted so will be adding those to the list.. 

June 2nd getting the home alarm upgraded and adding outdoor cameras to keep a eye on the babies..


----------



## doublejj (May 27, 2015)

My empty carport........


----------



## lmoore2680 (May 27, 2015)

doublejj said:


> My empty carport........
> View attachment 3428469


Bet it won't b empty for long


----------



## fumble (May 27, 2015)

gonna try this again... @TWS this is the Huckleberry from the Dec. Bbq. I am in love with this girl


----------



## ruby fruit (May 27, 2015)

fumble said:


> gonna try this again... @TWS this is the Huckleberry from the Dec. Bbq. I am in love with this girl  View attachment 3428471 View attachment 3428472


CRIKEY dats frosty !!


----------



## Stoner from the south (May 27, 2015)

All the pistils on one plant is purple?


----------



## doublejj (May 27, 2015)

Greenhouse #2....


----------



## ruby fruit (May 27, 2015)

loving your work and your teams efforts jj once cleaned up and just growing in their final homes that's when its gonna be the bomb


----------



## TWS (May 27, 2015)

fumble said:


> gonna try this again... @TWS this is the Huckleberry from the Dec. Bbq. I am in love with this girl  View attachment 3428471 View attachment 3428472



Back at ya !
Smells like an Arabs arm pit. 
Huckleberry pheno


----------



## mwine87 (May 28, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> This years outdoor grow, subject to change
> 
> Front row
> "Solar"
> ...


Holy Crosses, Batman! You really got busy with the pollen, huh?? Can't wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 28, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> Holy Crosses, Batman! You really got busy with the pollen, huh?? Can't wait to see how they turn out.




Yep and today I put some Big Bud pollen on Jurple, looking for Jurple XXL


----------



## Garden Boss (May 28, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Yep and today I put some Big Bud pollen on Jurple, looking for Jurple XXL


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2015)

I would have loved to have seen all of those girls stuffed into that van! Did it smell very strong?

Cherry Pie is loving the outdoors:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 757growin (May 28, 2015)

Some of the outdoor on rancho 757


----------



## Stoner from the south (May 28, 2015)

Thought I'd post my outdoor girls, this is my first try so it's been a little rough around the edges but I'm getting there. I really enjoy this as a hobby though it's kinda addicting.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 28, 2015)

Today I came home and found a letter from the county agriculture agency. Saying there is a Mexican/carribean fruit fly that needs to be erradicated.

They set a trap. Kind of tripping because it must be serious. Never had anything like this. Hope its doesn't make some damage ...

But what were they doing here? They just driving around looking for fruit trees ??!! LOL

Good peach though.
 View attachment 3429284


----------



## ragieboyyy (May 29, 2015)

Got 4 Master Kush's Iv had sine 09 an 1 NYPD (New York Purple Desil) an 1 Grand daddy purp. Starting to take off. Today I cut all the bushy bottoms off. There in 15gal pots with the bottoms cut out. Using Sunshine an Growilla nutes from botanicare, jus top feed every 10-14 days. easy peasy lol used it last yr an loved the results. But they root bounded in the 15gal pots that's why I cut the bottoms out an barried em this yr. Gives me more height in the green house this way too. 

GROW ON!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## BcDigger (May 29, 2015)

Im 5 pages behind on this thread but ill have to catch up later, just thought id share some frosty Revolver shots. shes really starting to smell fruity/sour. I cant wait to see how it looks in another month.


----------



## BcDigger (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2015)

Best enjoyed with headphones - don't get lost...







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr. Jon (May 29, 2015)

25 days into 12/12, and the Strawberry Blue is starting to Look a little frosty! Excited, now.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 29, 2015)

Damn I try to like all your guys pics but I keep getting the server errors. Either my phone or RIU. I think the latter. 

Nice pics all!!!


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 29, 2015)

Today the outdoors season began for me.. Sure can spot the purple haze 
Last two pics are the blue dream x love child that came up from seed in March. It is coming out of funky leaf crinkle which I believe was caused by too high ph, checked it and it was approching 8 not sure why but I have got it down to 6.5 or so and new leaves-are looking normal..


----------



## skunkd0c (May 29, 2015)

just have this one plant at the moment cheese x kush (clone), at 5 weeks veg
will flower it soon
should end up nice and big as it stretched about 4x from seed on the last run
hoping it will yield around 20 oz


peace


----------



## unspecified (May 29, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> "smile" @Mohican i confirmed its a male.. Balls all over.. Now I need to dig it up put it in a pot.. Was so sure it was a female..
> Other shot is my lemon boy tomatoes moving right a long.
> 
> Couple more weeks I will have a very small number of Jurple x plushberry seeds to sprout. I used a tooth pick to apply pollen to one Jurple clone
> ...


What type of tomatos are you growing?


----------



## ruby fruit (May 30, 2015)

Dr. Jon said:


> 25 days into 12/12, and the Strawberry Blue is starting to Look a little frosty! Excited, now.
> View attachment 3429558


strawberry blue for me outdoors last season was a nice surprise smoke


----------



## fumble (May 30, 2015)

everyone's gardens are looking speckeffingtacular ! Have a great weekend


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 30, 2015)

unspecified said:


> What type of tomatos are you growing?



2 Lemon boy, my fav.
1 Romano 
1 I don't know cuz I lost the tag


----------



## Six50 (May 30, 2015)

Picked up clones yesterday all king Klone genetics half are mine 
1-bay11 
5-blue dream
2-gdp


----------



## Six50 (May 30, 2015)

Some indoor gsc from my boy in San Rafael taste great and smells wonderful


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 30, 2015)

Got soil mixed and up potted to 20 gallons


----------



## papapayne (May 30, 2015)

day 45 flower shots...Not very thrilled about this cycle, almost thru it though, and on to better things.



Grand daddy balls


wet dreams


Super silver haze x jabbas #5 - killed the only clone of this, so this strain is now gone


Lemonshine #4


2010 Dog kush


Silver Haze x Jabbas #3 - keeper 


Purple voodoo - week 3-4


Swamp Wreck #5


Urkle X Snowlotus #9



Veggers


----------



## Joedank (May 31, 2015)

my light dep curtain setup. one of 3 deps this summer for me





runs a 12 x 30 room with 2 seperate panels of glazing . in my basement... love it heats us in the winter...


----------



## unspecified (May 31, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> 2 Lemon boy, my fav.
> 1 Romano
> 1 I don't know cuz I lost the tag


Im growing Soldoki, beans yellow pear, isis candy and pink brandywine.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 31, 2015)

Six50 said:


> Picked up clones yesterday all king Klone genetics half are mine
> 1-bay11
> 5-blue dream
> 2-gdp


Where you pick up those king klone ? I like their gear. Got some white buffalo and candyland waiting to sprout. Getting me anxious now cuz its not sprouting. 

I know last place I got them shutdown


----------



## Joedank (May 31, 2015)

unspecified said:


> Im growing Soldoki, beans yellow pear, isis candy and pink brandywine.


nice i got some brandywines and lemon squash going i am excited for .. oh and indigo rose tomatosfun stuff it the garden


----------



## unspecified (May 31, 2015)

Joedank said:


> nice i got some brandywines and lemon squash going i am excited for .. oh and indigo rose tomatosView attachment 3430823fun stuff it the garden


Yeah im having fun with my other garden.
Peppers, oregano, strawberries, watermelon, cucumbers and yellow squash.


----------



## lmoore2680 (May 31, 2015)

unspecified said:


> Yeah im having fun with my other garden.
> Peppers, oregano, strawberries, watermelon, cucumbers and yellow squash.View attachment 3430824


Looks like a pm paradise your going to be having soon good luck

Sent from my VS870 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TWS (May 31, 2015)

Ok , Im here to play . 

Most of my efforts will be on the side yard . I let my son pretty much use the greenhouse ( im not taking care of his shit ! lol ) all though I have a couple in there.

First up is the side yard .

I have a Emerald triangle Cherry OG that is not featured . Not much to look at yet.

Reserva Provida ( R P ) Headband



RP Sour Kush ( headband )



Humboldt seed org Chem Dawg



My two in the greenhouse .

Woodie bag seed 2 . Bag seed 1 is awesome danky, so excited to check this pheno out. 



RP Sky Walker



A Northern lights auto freebie



In the green house is some Headband, Afgahni, Critical Kush , OG18, purple OG 18 and Cali connects Chem 4 Og .





These plants here were seedlings I started inside but was fixing to kill them cause I used crappy soil so I transplanted them and put them outside at about the 2nd node to see if they would recover and grow into the season but they went into flower. They are all ready in revegg mode and will make great plants for the season and bug free and I just want some clones from each strain and they will be terminated or given to a good vetted home. (means I kinda need to know ya)

Cali's Chem 4 Og , Devils Harvest Shoreline and Rollex , Emerald Triangles Super Sour OG


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 31, 2015)

Yesterday I planted seeds of golden zucchini, white patty pan and crookneck squash.. And one seed of super max pumpkin.. Nothing like walking out to the garden picking your veggies and cooking them right then. Taste is 100% better then any store bought..

Rodgers Gardens in Newport Beach, CA every year has well over 100 different tomatoes for sale, while not the cheapest place what they sell is top quality.. 






Joedank said:


> nice i got some brandywines and lemon squash going i am excited for .. oh and indigo rose tomatosView attachment 3430823fun stuff it the garden


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 31, 2015)

Reminds me I gotta get my cucumbers going. I went to look for some good one already started. They look lousy. 

I guess seeds its going to be


----------



## TWS (May 31, 2015)

Im not growing any squash or vine like veggies this year they get PM.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 31, 2015)

TWS said:


> Im not growing any squash or vine like veggies this year they get PM.


Shit really ? Tomatoes are vine like ? The cucumber I'm planting in my 24" wide pot. 

Damn see now I'll be all paranoid about my garden. Eff it. But I'm glad you said that as now I can watch it. 

Still waiting on these damn beans to pop.


----------



## lmoore2680 (May 31, 2015)

PM is a bitch to fight no cucumber for me this year

Sent from my VS870 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## 757growin (May 31, 2015)

TWS said:


> Ok , Im here to play .
> 
> Most of my efforts will be on the side yard . I let my son pretty much use the greenhouse ( im not taking care of his shit ! lol ) all though I have a couple in there.
> 
> ...


I've got 2 extra empty 100 gals sir. I would love to try the super sour and chem 4. If you can bless me I would most definitely get you a bunch of clones! PM me if there is any available and I can ride out on the weekend or your always welcome to visit.


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 31, 2015)

I moved my super lemon haze up to a kitty litter bucket and put her outside.. She was inside under 18 hours light, think the days are long enough outside to keep her in veg or should I provide sup. light??


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 31, 2015)

Dam the wife really wants the cucumber too. No pun intended. 

PM shows up in humid conditions though right ?

See you guys are supposed to inform us newbies sooner! JK 

My zucchini looks like it has it. And I just checked the veg box and 2 sprouts today !! 

One white buffalo and one perennial blossom. Still waiting on a few.


----------



## unspecified (May 31, 2015)

lmoore2680 said:


> PM is a bitch to fight no cucumber for me this year
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Hudson atomizer, green cure, neem oil, hot and windy weather here in the hills... Not worried about PM at all. One of the easiest to get rid of and doesnt cause much stress to the plant unless you let it get out of control. 






http://www.amazon.com/Hudson-99598-Electric-Atomizer-Commercial/dp/B001FWX3LK

Only $211 and you can actually get 100% coverage with your spray and you use a lot less than pump sprayers.


----------



## unspecified (May 31, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/40-oz-GreenCure-Fungicide-Disease/dp/B00ARLKNKE

Check this stuff out for PM. I used to live in washington state. The humidity there is crazy high, this stuff works!


----------



## TWS (May 31, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Dam the wife really wants the cucumber too. No pun intended.
> 
> PM shows up in humid conditions though right ?
> 
> ...


 yepp you got it.


----------



## TWS (May 31, 2015)

757growin said:


> I've got 2 extra empty 100 gals sir. I would love to try the super sour and chem 4. If you can bless me I would most definitely get you a bunch of clones! PM me if there is any available and I can ride out on the weekend or your always welcome to visit.


 Absoluetly . I think your vehicle has better coverage and you can take your pick. Just say when.


----------



## TWS (May 31, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Shit really ? Tomatoes are vine like ? The cucumber I'm planting in my 24" wide pot.
> 
> Damn see now I'll be all paranoid about my garden. Eff it. But I'm glad you said that as now I can watch it.
> 
> Still waiting on these damn beans to pop.



didn't have trouble with tomatoes besides them being a mite magnet. lol Im such a parade rainer. I put more effort in trying to grow veggies than weed and my garden still sucks every year. I can grow a jalapeno though. lol


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 31, 2015)

TWS said:


> didn't have trouble with tomatoes besides them being a mite magnet. lol Im such a parade rainer. I put more effort in trying to grow veggies than weed and my garden still sucks every year. I can grow a jalapeno though. lol


Man last year I got a gang of bud worm from tomatoes. Or from my mmj they hit my tomatoes. I hate those things


----------



## TWS (May 31, 2015)

I get the big green tomato worm on the tomatoes but the budworms on the MJ are from a different moth.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 31, 2015)

I put a bug light out at night. Them moths big me


----------



## Mohican (May 31, 2015)

Use a zapper light, collect the dead bugs and then add them to your worm bin.

Onion flower:











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TWS (May 31, 2015)

very nice Mo. Great skills there.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 31, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Use a zapper light, collect the dead bugs and then add them to your worm bin.
> 
> Onion flower:
> 
> ...


Never seen onion flowers before.


----------



## Mohican (May 31, 2015)

Freaked me out the first time I grew onions. I never knew they did this.

Thanks TWS - it is just a cheapo Samsung WB150F point and shoot. FlowaMasta turned me on to it.

The onions are like weeds. I just leave them alone.


----------



## Mohican (May 31, 2015)




----------



## TWS (May 31, 2015)

Are those Regs waiting to be sexed ?


----------



## Mohican (May 31, 2015)

They were back in 2013!


----------



## Joedank (May 31, 2015)

one of the better posts . among many good ones . tthe neem man . it just puts your plants into such a good state of health


unspecified said:


> Hudson atomizer, green cure, neem oil, hot and windy weather here in the hills... Not worried about PM at all. One of the easiest to get rid of and doesnt cause much stress to the plant unless you let it get out of control.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 31, 2015)




----------



## unspecified (May 31, 2015)

Joedank said:


> one of the better posts . among many good ones . tthe neem man . it just puts your plants into such a good state of health


I just learned about neem! thanks to some one and reading the bottle! i knew it was useful but damn!


----------



## unspecified (May 31, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3431095


Awesome! real gardeners aren't afraid of PM


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 31, 2015)

I don't utilize my neem enough. But I know
its been at least 7 days now.

Also keep some Spinosad around.

Man I took a crash course on it my first season. Bud worms from hell!! I salvaged most of it. But damn it was work. And mind you only 4 plants.

2nd time it was damn mites. Clones. But I made it thru and got some good bubble hash.

Now hopefully 3rd time is a charm. I'll just make sure I keep the girls and zucchinis. Maybe cucumbers too.

Happy wife happy life LMAO


----------



## unspecified (May 31, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> I put a bug light out at night. Them moths big me


I have to shake my bug zapper out every few days so it can keep zapping bugs. It's kindda funny when you can hear the buzz from them being stuck on there for a few seconds. I've been using a bug zapper for years and it's never bothered my plants. I put it about 200 feet away from my plants it lures them away from my plants!


----------



## unspecified (May 31, 2015)

Going to shake it out again today... at least once a week!


----------



## Mohican (May 31, 2015)

Look at all of that good fertilizer! That is what bats eat.


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 31, 2015)

@Mohican mystery seedling is a female so I put her in a bigger pot with new soil.. No real smell on stem but will see what she does..


----------



## Mohican (May 31, 2015)

The Tall Maku pheno smells like diesel! Can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 31, 2015)

@unspecified DAMN that's a gang of moths!! 

Maybe I should upgrade mine? Hahah I get small ones and not that much. I would be cussing all day


----------



## Six50 (May 31, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> @unspecified DAMN that's a gang of moths!!
> 
> Maybe I should upgrade mine? Hahah I get small ones and not that much. I would be cussing all day


I got them from a dispensery in deep South San Jose . the one ur talking about that closed was p2p right?


----------



## Slimedog1 (May 31, 2015)

May 31st here in the north....just a bit ahead of schedule using my mini green houses.3.5' tall already.These were taken outside on April 28th and put under my mini green houses


----------



## Slimedog1 (May 31, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Got soil mixed and up potted to 20 gallons
> View attachment 3430551 View attachment 3430552


Nice


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 31, 2015)

Six50 said:


> I got them from a dispensery in deep South San Jose . the one ur talking about that closed was p2p right?


They have some healthy clones. Or at least they did.


----------



## Six50 (May 31, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> They have some healthy clones. Or at least they did.


Yea they did I guess they turned into CA collective they every thing p2p had . they gave me a real good clones one with about 1 and half in long roots


----------



## Six50 (May 31, 2015)

https://weedmaps.com/dispensaries/ca-collective


----------



## ISK (May 31, 2015)

I'm down to 2 plants now, as one had a spill and the other turned out to be a male, so much for fem seeds.

anyhow I have two nice gals that are doing well, looking forward to another sunny summer


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 1, 2015)

unspecified said:


> Going to shake it out again today... at least once a week!
> View attachment 3431160


I cut out every other bar on mine. When I blew it out I blew out an insulator  . Just coincidence but I checked my neighbors can to see if they'd picked up that color can and they had their zapper in the trash! Score! I'm going to harvest their insulators and repair my unit tomorrow. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## shynee mac (Jun 1, 2015)

getting my soil ready. about 3 bags of last years roots organic 1lb of kelp meal, 1lb of Bone meal, 1Lb of alfalfa meal, 1Lb of Blood meal, 1Lb of feather meal, sea bird, 1lb of Bat guano, powdered milk, half of a bag of the $4 perlite, mycos , there lots of worms so I assume worm castings, and I'm going to add two more fresh bags of soil tomorrow


----------



## Letstrip (Jun 1, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Today the outdoors season began for me.. Sure can spot the purple haze
> Last two pics are the blue dream x love child that came up from seed in March. It is coming out of funky leaf crinkle which I believe was caused by too high ph, checked it and it was approching 8 not sure why but I have got it down to 6.5 or so and new leaves-are looking normal..
> 
> View attachment 3429797 View attachment 3429798 View attachment 3429819 View attachment 3429820 View attachment 3429821 View attachment 3429822


Are those Ace purple haze?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jun 1, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Are those Ace purple haze?


Yes, clones from ace seeds via couple of RIU members.. Once they get growing I plan to take cuts off them.. Also thinking about buying some reg seeds of it from ace to look for different phenos.


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 1, 2015)

Hopefully I get a decent amount of females from this bunch . Shuteye x Polar bear og and forum cookies x monster cookies f2s


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 1, 2015)

cookie frost.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 1, 2015)

Future site of one of my seeds. Just watered now.

So does anybody still sacrifice baby sheep to the grow gods increasing chances for female? Maybe if I can get ahold of a baby wallabe.

Or is that doing to much




Soil is compost I used with tomatoes. Regular dirt and some happy frog all tilled in with a hand trowel.

Looks like I gotta pick that weed too. No pun intended


----------



## oragrow (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi,
First time.
Looks fantastic everybody. 
Here's a couple, Afghan x Black Domina x Skunk, Bash 
Afghan is 4.5 ft and Bash 4ft.


----------



## Six50 (Jun 2, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Future site of one of my seeds. Just watered now.
> 
> So does anybody still sacrifice baby sheep to the grow gods increasing chances for female? Maybe if I can get ahold of a baby wallabe.
> 
> ...


What seeds u pick up ?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 2, 2015)

Six50 said:


> What seeds u pick up ?


These are the last of the candyland seeds I picked up. I got a couple white buffalo going too.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 2, 2015)

Nice! I love the tape measure. Better than my giant hand in there.

Look what I found growing under my Purple Haze:




I have mystery seedlings everywhere!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jun 2, 2015)

Check this one out:


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hso trainwreck.






Side view






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## unspecified (Jun 2, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> Hso trainwreck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the same as you did them last year or are you trying to keep them shorter? Looks awesome!


----------



## papapayne (Jun 2, 2015)

wet dreams week 7




Lemonshine #4 week 7


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 2, 2015)

unspecified said:


> Is this the same as you did them last year or are you trying to keep them shorter? Looks awesome!


Yea, I'm wanting to keep them under 8' this year

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 2, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> These are the last of the candyland seeds I picked up. I got a couple white buffalo going too.


Smoked me some of that "candyland" this weekend.....WOW you'll be happy!
TMB-


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 2, 2015)

unspecified said:


> Is this the same as you did them last year or are you trying to keep them shorter? Looks awesome!


This is about a week from now last year. This was a 13'+ monster that gave up over 8 pounds.... every plant I have this year is already larger than this guy.






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 3, 2015)

Looks like you got it going this year then Wooten

Rained in the garden the past two days


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 3, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Smoked me some of that "candyland" this weekend.....WOW you'll be happy!
> TMB-


You been going through my stash !? JK actually I still have some of my cfl harvest. I'm happy with the results. 

Great taste that Candyland. Nice effects too. All around even


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Upgraded security system was installed yesterday.. Pretty darn cool. I have already set up the system to txt me and email me anytime someone triggers the motion sensor on the canna camera  so even if I am at home and system is disarmed I will get a txt and it will take a 30 sec video of the view below.. Night vision is good but I am still going to install a new flood light with motion sensor on my garden since the light gives a even better view of what's going at night..


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 3, 2015)

That's sweet FL! Baseball season is over for the kids now. Maybe I can stop procrastinating. I have a few cameras waiting to be played with. 

Hey mushrooms are ok for the garden right? Means it's healthy?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Blue dream x love child is 4 1/2 feet tall June 3rd.. She is going to be a big girl


----------



## unspecified (Jun 3, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Upgraded security system was installed yesterday.. Pretty darn cool. I have already set up the system to txt me and email me anytime someone triggers the motion sensor on the canna camera  so even if I am at home and system is disarmed I will get a txt and it will take a 30 sec video of the view below.. Night vision is good but I am still going to install a new flood light with motion sensor on my garden since the light gives a even better view of what's going at night..
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433116


I have motion sensors all over my yard. You can set it so the alarm makes different sound for each zone so you know where they are coming from. It let me know someone pulled up in front of my house last night at 3am!


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 3, 2015)

unspecified said:


> I have motion sensors all over my yard. You can set it so the alarm makes different sound for each zone so you know where they are coming from. It let me know someone pulled up in front of my house last night at 3am!


I remember watching that cop in front of your house last time I was there. Fuckers posted out there looking at my car. LOL


----------



## MaryJaneFamily420 (Jun 3, 2015)

unspecified said:


> I have motion sensors all over my yard. You can set it so the alarm makes different sound for each zone so you know where they are coming from. It let me know someone pulled up in front of my house last night at 3am!


Wasn't me!!


----------



## MaryJaneFamily420 (Jun 3, 2015)

Although I did walk by, saw them black globe cameras or motion sensors.....parinoid much? ahhh I'm jk, I got sensors too, who am I kidding.


----------



## unspecified (Jun 3, 2015)

I've seen the car a couple times now usually just about right at 3am and have it on video. My night vision cameras pick up plate numbers even at night. It will be followed next time or I will see it and know it from the plate.


----------



## MaryJaneFamily420 (Jun 3, 2015)

Tweekers!!! I'm sleeping at 3am!! Jeezzzz


----------



## unspecified (Jun 3, 2015)

MaryJaneFamily420 said:


> Although I did walk by, saw them black globe cameras or motion sensors.....parinoid much? ahhh I'm jk, I got sensors too, who am I kidding.


some are motion sensors some are cameras. 2 different systems just incase one fails.


----------



## unspecified (Jun 3, 2015)

MaryJaneFamily420 said:


> Tweekers!!! I'm sleeping at 3am!! Jeezzzz


I almost want to let them come over the fence...


----------



## unspecified (Jun 3, 2015)

Most people dont want a dog this big mad at them...


----------



## MaryJaneFamily420 (Jun 3, 2015)

I did see some guy walk past your house with two boxes of Mac n cheese. I thought it was strange, he was shaking the boxes and listening to em.....ohhhh that's just weird, but then again we are just monkeys, not sure what he was doing.....maybe he borrowed it from you?


----------



## MaryJaneFamily420 (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm hella bummed out today, just learned yesterday my pops has cancer. Just lost my little brother 6months ago to cancer now I got to watch my dad go thru it.........life is rough.


----------



## unspecified (Jun 3, 2015)

MaryJaneFamily420 said:


> I did see some guy walk past your house with two boxes of Mac n cheese. I thought it was strange, he was shaking the boxes and listening to em.....ohhhh that's just weird, but then again we are just monkeys, not sure what he was doing.....maybe he borrowed it from you?


Hahaha thats the guy on the corner, he drinks a lot but is a nice guy. Offers to trade me mac and cheese for cigarettes, i dont smoke though... he will offer me $15-20 to give him a ride to the shell station. He has no drivers license, dui's...


----------



## unspecified (Jun 3, 2015)

MaryJaneFamily420 said:


> I'm hella bummed out today, just learned yesterday my pops has cancer. Just lost my little brother 6months ago to cancer now I got to watch my dad go thru it.........life is rough.


Sorry to hear that man!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 3, 2015)

MaryJaneFamily420 said:


> I'm hella bummed out today, just learned yesterday my pops has cancer. Just lost my little brother 6months ago to cancer now I got to watch my dad go thru it.........life is rough.


Hugs bro, I lost my Mom to cancer 5 years ago, but she lived 25 years after being diagnosed with cancer... so all hope is not lost, they will have come a long way in 25 years of medicine....


----------



## MaryJaneFamily420 (Jun 3, 2015)

unspecified said:


> Sorry to hear that man!


Yeah me too, Im struggling with the fact me and the old man haven't talked in a while. He is in the hospital in Sacramento. Huge part of me wants to go see him, the other part of me is saying to let him be.

He has alzheimer's, we got into a huge fight years ago. We resolved it or I thought we did but he forgot. He would just bring up shit we already talked about over and over and forget about it anyways.......

I feel bad about it, he always forgets we made up and then I feel bad saying he forgot etc etc.


----------



## unspecified (Jun 3, 2015)

MaryJaneFamily420 said:


> Yeah me too, Im struggling with the fact me and the old man haven't talked in a while. He is in the hospital in Sacramento. Huge part of me wants to go see him, the other part of me is saying to let him be.
> 
> He has alzheimer's, we got into a huge fight years ago. We resolved it or I thought we did but he forgot. He would just bring up shit we already talked about over and over and forget about it anyways.......
> 
> I feel bad about it, he always forget we made up and then I feel bad saying he forgot etc etc.


I would go see him at least once. Tell him when you get there that you cant stay long and be ready to leave when the conversation goes south. Just what I would do. It would hurt me more not to see him again than it would to have another unpleasant conversation.


----------



## unspecified (Jun 3, 2015)

MaryJaneFamily420 said:


> Tweekers!!! I'm sleeping at 3am!! Jeezzzz


I would like to be asleep at 3am but between my motion alarms and stomach issues I'm usually awake.


----------



## unspecified (Jun 3, 2015)

MaryJaneFamily420 said:


> I'm hella bummed out today, just learned yesterday my pops has cancer. Just lost my little brother 6months ago to cancer now I got to watch my dad go thru it.........life is rough.


Ill cover half your cost to go fishing with us if you want, even have a buddy to watch your house if you need.


----------



## MaryJaneFamily420 (Jun 3, 2015)

unspecified said:


> Ill cover half your cost to go fishing with us if you want, even have a buddy to watch your house if you need.


Thanks bro but I have plans already, on the 11th I'm going camping and fishing in the mountains at a old spot me and my bro used to go. I'm chopping the ladies this Friday then taking some time alone.

Thanks tho I appreciate it.


----------



## MaryJaneFamily420 (Jun 3, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Hugs bro, I lost my Mom to cancer 5 years ago, but she lived 25 years after being diagnosed with cancer... so all hope is not lost, they will have come a long way in 25 years of medicine....


Thanks JJ, I don't think he has that long.......from what I'm hearing he has had it for a while and its spread inside.

I'm honestly not supprised, everyone in my family pretty much either kills themself or dies of cancer.....I'm a walking tumor myself, I got tumors all over my body. I don't go to the doctor because, well they didn't help my grandma or my brother. If anything they killed them faster with the chemo and pills.

I'll most likely walk out into the woods, crawl under a rock and do myself and rot into the ground before I go that route. I don't want to waste away in front of my family, rather walk away and not come back.

My brother begged me over and over to end it, he wanted nothing except to die....he waited too long and couldn't do it himself. I couldn't do it either, made him suffer and die anyways.

At least if I do myself, it's on my terms and well I'm gonna die anyways. I don't wanna be buried in a box or cremated. I want to rot away in the wilderness, be devoured by the animals, bones to dust, washed away in the snow, run off into the river and lakes, I will be water, fish,stone,dust, trees, grass, animals, bugs and whatever maybe a turd too.....

My brothers wish was to be cremated and ashes split and then released in a few diffrent places. He never got his wish, he is in a jar in his wife's closet......none of his wishes were honored.

He wanted a pink casket, didn't get that. He wanted Metallica played at his funeral, didn't get that, he wanted a lot of things and he didn't get any of it. And that is why, when it is time, I will walk away and fade away on the forest floor under a rock not to be found. I've already found my resting place, I just hope i don't wait too long and can't make it back there. It's a nice spot off a river, high up in the mountains.

I prob sound crazy, but I've been thinking about death a lot.

P.S. Sorry about your mom, cancer sucks!


----------



## unspecified (Jun 3, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> I remember watching that cop in front of your house last time I was there. Fuckers posted out there looking at my car. LOL


i remember going and yelling at said cop... lol


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 3, 2015)

unspecified said:


> i remember going and yelling at said cop... lol


 That was fucking hilarious! ZERO fucks were given that day! LOL


----------



## unspecified (Jun 3, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> That was fucking hilarious! ZERO fucks were given that day! LOL


"what if a cop shows up" 
" I close the door and go yell at him"
5min later
"um theres a cop here"
"just a min I'll be back"


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 3, 2015)

unspecified said:


> "what if a cop shows up"
> " I close the door and go yell at him"
> 5min later
> "um theres a cop here"
> "just a min I'll be back"


I had no idea you were serious. LOL 

You: "Hold the tube. I'll be tight back."
Me(internally): "you realize this is a 5ft tube packed with nugs right?!?!??!"


----------



## Mohican (Jun 3, 2015)

Animal Cookies from the BBQ growing in my worm bin:



OK - I need to go out front and talk to the cop 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## freemandrake (Jun 3, 2015)

Beautiful sunset from down under.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 3, 2015)

Red sky at night oh oh


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 3, 2015)

I decided "Fuck it" and put a few out for the summer. Hopefully I don't have to move before harvest!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2015)

God's gift.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2015)

First shot at organics. .it been a bumpy road but it's all coming along ok.


----------



## freemandrake (Jun 3, 2015)

@Mohican I will get a few pics of my sativa next time I'm out, she still has another 4 weeks at least, such a strong mango smell and beautiful colours.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2015)

gg4


----------



## papapayne (Jun 3, 2015)

looking awesome!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 3, 2015)

freemandrake said:


> View attachment 3433406 Beautiful sunset from down under.


Looks like legs and pubes in the middle crikey


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 3, 2015)

freemandrake said:


> @Mohican I will get a few pics of my sativa next time I'm out, she still has another 4 weeks at least, such a strong mango smell and beautiful colours.


Mates got a nice sativa still going shes turning a nice colour purple still got couple weeks to finish


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 3, 2015)

Affinity to weather is a traight that evolves as a gardener. Would you say ?


----------



## TWS (Jun 3, 2015)

freemandrake said:


> @Mohican I will get a few pics of my sativa next time I'm out, she still has another 4 weeks at least, such a strong mango smell and beautiful colours.



That damn thing is still growing ? wow ! I wanna see.


----------



## TWS (Jun 3, 2015)

my plants are growing like a weed.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 3, 2015)

freemandrake said:


> @Mohican I will get a few pics of my sativa next time I'm out, she still has another 4 weeks at least, such a strong mango smell and beautiful colours.


Skunk x haze prob 2-4 weeks to go still


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 3, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> I decided "Fuck it" and put a few out for the summer. Hopefully I don't have to move before harvest!
> View attachment 3433407
> View attachment 3433414


Man I hope it al finishes before then


----------



## unspecified (Jun 3, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> I decided "Fuck it" and put a few out for the summer. Hopefully I don't have to move before harvest!
> View attachment 3433407
> View attachment 3433414


thats the spirit! If you have to move you finish them at my place.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 4, 2015)

Swamp Wrecked #5


----------



## unspecified (Jun 4, 2015)

MaryJaneFamily420 said:


> Tweekers!!! I'm sleeping at 3am!! Jeezzzz


My buddy and I scared the crap out of the tweeker! went outside at 2:45 in full camo and sat in the dark! mother fucker pulled up and I yelled "BOO mother fucker" and ran at his car. I hear him say "oh shit" then I tell him "I'll be here every night waiting for you". He tried to take off but my buddy was already in his car ready to follow. Now I know where the tweek lives too! I'm tired as hell, damn tweekers staying up all night... well it's almost 420am I'm going to smoke then to bed finally...


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 4, 2015)

unspecified said:


> My buddy and I scared the crap out of the tweeker! went outside at 2:45 in full camo and sat in the dark! mother fucker pulled up and I yelled "BOO mother fucker" and ran at his car. I hear him say "oh shit" then I tell him "I'll be here every night waiting for you". He tried to take off but my buddy was already in his car ready to follow. Now I know where the tweek lives too! I'm tired as hell, damn tweekers staying up all night... well it's almost 420am I'm going to smoke then to bed finally...


Hell yeah. Good work on chasing off that tweeker.
That would have been hilarious to watch.


----------



## MaryJaneFamily420 (Jun 4, 2015)

unspecified said:


> My buddy and I scared the crap out of the tweeker! went outside at 2:45 in full camo and sat in the dark! mother fucker pulled up and I yelled "BOO mother fucker" and ran at his car. I hear him say "oh shit" then I tell him "I'll be here every night waiting for you". He tried to take off but my buddy was already in his car ready to follow. Now I know where the tweek lives too! I'm tired as hell, damn tweekers staying up all night... well it's almost 420am I'm going to smoke then to bed finally...


That's just weird he comes every night and doesn't do anything? And in his car? what kinda car is it? Where does he live?


----------



## unspecified (Jun 4, 2015)

A white jeep. I think he comes by after or before work.


----------



## MaryJaneFamily420 (Jun 4, 2015)

unspecified said:


> A white jeep. I think he comes by after or before work.


Hmmmm don't know anyone with a white jeep, but I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## MaryJaneFamily420 (Jun 4, 2015)

Was he scooping out the place? You think he is gonna try somthing?
At least u know where he lives, but I'd still want an explanation as to why he was there...etc


----------



## unspecified (Jun 4, 2015)

MaryJaneFamily420 said:


> Was he scooping out the place? You think he is gonna try somthing?
> At least u know where he lives, but I'd still want an explanation as to why he was there...etc


I watched video and hes never got out of the car just parks on my property. Old man across from me said he had to chase tweeks from his driveway with his shotgun before i moved in and when my house was empty tweeks broke in and the old man chased them down also with his shotgun. Im gonna fuck with him. I have multiple buddies/workers that are going to follow him everywhere. One will be posted at his house today!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 4, 2015)

MaryJaneFamily420 said:


> That's just weird he comes every night and doesn't do anything? And in his car? what kinda car is it? Where does he live?


Your talking bout yourself bro hahahaha fucken tweakers


----------



## MaryJaneFamily420 (Jun 4, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Your talking bout yourself bro hahahaha fucken tweakers


I would never drive a jeep sorry, I'm a toyota dude. Jeeps suck!!


----------



## MaryJaneFamily420 (Jun 4, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Your talking bout yourself bro hahahaha fucken tweakers


Also I wouldn't need to drive......lol he is walking distance!


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 4, 2015)

unspecified said:


> My buddy and I scared the crap out of the tweeker! went outside at 2:45 in full camo and sat in the dark! mother fucker pulled up and I yelled "BOO mother fucker" and ran at his car. I hear him say "oh shit" then I tell him "I'll be here every night waiting for you". He tried to take off but my buddy was already in his car ready to follow. Now I know where the tweek lives too! I'm tired as hell, damn tweekers staying up all night... well it's almost 420am I'm going to smoke then to bed finally...


Please tell me you have the footage from that! Save that shit!


----------



## unspecified (Jun 4, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Animal Cookies from the Dec. BBQ.
> 
> Please tell me you have the footage from that! Save that shit!


I'm trying to figure out how to get it from dvr to youtube...


----------



## unspecified (Jun 4, 2015)

MaryJaneFamily420 said:


> Also I wouldn't need to drive......lol he is walking distance!


ruby must not have seen the posts where you said you walked by or the part about the guy shaking the macaroni and cheese boxes... That guy is funny!


----------



## MaryJaneFamily420 (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm already dreading trimming my own weed, last thing I need to do is steal my neighbors.....lol


----------



## unspecified (Jun 4, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> My jeep can eat your taco anyway dude!!
> 
> LOL
> My parents had a 86 Toyota Camry that they sold when it reached 225k miles
> Awesome cars!!


my first car was an 88 toyota corolla. I drove it from seattle to sacramento and back 6 times and around town for 2 years and never changed the oil! I got my next car and sold it to a friend for $200 when it hit 200k miles. he changed/put oil in when he bought it and drove it for 3 more years never changing the oil then sold it for $500 whith almost 250k on it! Gas was less than $1 a gallon and the thing got about 30mpg. that was good times!


----------



## MaryJaneFamily420 (Jun 4, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> My jeep can eat your taco anyway dude!!
> 
> LOL
> My parents had a 86 Toyota Camry that they sold when it reached 225k miles
> Awesome cars!!


Sure buddy sure......


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jun 4, 2015)

I have a 2012 fiat 500 that I drove from Miami back home to So. California for $235.00 in gas.. Sure it only has 101 hp but who cares I can drive for ever with having to put gas in.. If I want to go fast then I drive the Camaro  



QUOTE="unspecified, post: 11648486, member: 900846"]my first car was an 88 toyota corolla. I drove it from seattle to sacramento and back 6 times and around town for 2 years and never changed the oil! I got my next car and sold it to a friend for $200 when it hit 200k miles. he changed/put oil in when he bought it and drove it for 3 more years never changing the oil then sold it for $500 whith almost 250k on it! Gas was less than $1 a gallon and the thing got about 30mpg. that was good times![/QUOTE]


----------



## unspecified (Jun 4, 2015)

MaryJaneFamily420 said:


> Sure buddy sure......
> 
> View attachment 3433874








I'm all subaru. I already have the sedan and wagon with sti swaps so my next project is one like the subaru brat in the pic.


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 4, 2015)

I'd love a Forrester for a DD.


----------



## unspecified (Jun 4, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> I have a 2012 fiat 500 that I drove from Miami back home to So. California for $235.00 in gas.. Sure it only has 101 hp but who cares I can drive for ever with having to put gas in.. If I want to go fast then I drive the Camaro
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE="unspecified, post: 11648486, member: 900846"]my first car was an 88 toyota corolla. I drove it from seattle to sacramento and back 6 times and around town for 2 years and never changed the oil! I got my next car and sold it to a friend for $200 when it hit 200k miles. he changed/put oil in when he bought it and drove it for 3 more years never changing the oil then sold it for $500 whith almost 250k on it! Gas was less than $1 a gallon and the thing got about 30mpg. that was good times!


[/QUOTE]
Yeah its nice getting good mileage! I have a hybrid now, always said I'd never get one but 44mpg is pretty nice. I can take the STI swapped impreazs out for a spin if I want some speed.


----------



## unspecified (Jun 4, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> I'd love a Forrester for a DD.


I sold my 2004 forester to get my 1995 impreza...


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hmmmm I think the monster could give ya a run  

That is a nice looking Tacoma. !!!!

 


QUOTE="MaryJaneFamily420, post: 11648503, member: 896219"]Sure buddy sure......

View attachment 3433874[/QUOTE]


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jun 4, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> I'd love a Forrester for a DD.


I had a forester for a rental once in Portland Or. Since I was driving up to Mt. Hood to ski. The car handled great in the snow and the mountain roads!!


----------



## unspecified (Jun 4, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Hmmmm I think the monster could give ya a run
> 
> That is a nice looking Tacoma. !!!!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I pulled a lifted jeep and gmc jimmy out of the sand in ocean shores wa. with a little subaru wagon. They got stuck in the soft sand going to the beach. I went to drive around them and a girl said can't you see were stuck, you shouldn't try to go around. I went around and drove on the beach for about an hour and they were still stuck when I got back and had to go around them in the even softer sand again. parked in the parking lot and asked if they wanted me to try to tow them out and the lady started to get pissed. her husband told her "shut up he went around us he might be able to get us out" I had a couple old climbing ropes in my trunk, backed up to them and pulled them back into the parking lot. The GMC I was able to pull out while on the pavement, the jeep I had to go back in the sand he made it a lot further. my car is so light it just stayed on top, not that it can out offroad either one...


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jun 4, 2015)

. Some of the off road egos are pretty funny!! The off road club we belong to welcomes all 4x4.. We have jeeps, Toyotas, Samurais.... It's a fun bunch of people..


----------



## unspecified (Jun 4, 2015)

I also shocked the hell out of a park ranger at a beach between eureka and arcata. crossing a stream that went up to my windshield to get to a beach, yes you are allowed to cross he just didn't think a car would do it as trucks have been stuck, I didn't know it was that deep. I went out about half way and it was only to my knees, then it got deeper...


----------



## MaryJaneFamily420 (Jun 4, 2015)

I love seeing dudes in big ol heavy trucks SINK and get stuck, then they get worse stuck trying to get out and really get stuck! But it can pull a house he said!!! Lmao.


----------



## unspecified (Jun 4, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> . Some of the off road egos are pretty funny!! The off road club we belong to welcomes all 4x4.. We have jeeps, Toyotas, Samurais.... It's a fun bunch of people..


It's like that with all auto groups.... trust me the subaru scene is full of egos. I think my car is slow even though the people ive raced say its pretty fast.


----------



## Joedank (Jun 4, 2015)

unspecified said:


> I'm all subaru. I already have the sedan and wagon with sti swaps so my next project is one like the subaru brat in the pic.


i got both a 06 outback and a 98 tacoma lifted and fun as hell in the mountains


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 4, 2015)

unspecified said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to get it from dvr to youtube...


 Isn't your camera hooked to your router? I can import and view from my pc and save files to any drive on my network.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 4, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> Isn't your camera hooked to your router? I can import and view from my pc and save files to any drive on my network.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


I think that his setup is just CCTV going to a HDD on a loop.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 4, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> I think that his setup is just CCTV going to a HDD on a loop.


That's what mine is but it's also got an Ethernet cable outlet. I'm sure his would as well. Mine was like a 200$ cheapy I got on newegg.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 4, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> That's what mine is but it's also got an Ethernet cable outlet. I'm sure his would as well. Mine was like a 200$ cheapy I got on newegg.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


I am pretty sure that he does have the ability to go out to a router. I seem to remember seeing extra ports.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 4, 2015)

a couple of my favorite past 4x4's
 

useless AMC Eagle wagon..loved the style (or lack of )
and 71' Dodge van conversion, 7.2L, lockers all around, all of 6 mpg, great for camping off grid


----------



## unspecified (Jun 4, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> I am pretty sure that he does have the ability to go out to a router. I seem to remember seeing extra ports.


yeah they are just in different rooms and I'm not very good at it. Ill have to watch a video on how to hook it up. I tried before and had problems with port numbers or something like that.


----------



## unspecified (Jun 4, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> That's what mine is but it's also got an Ethernet cable outlet. I'm sure his would as well. Mine was like a 200$ cheapy I got on newegg.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


yeah its a swann system that was about 250 on amazon. cameras have worked for a few years and they get a good picture.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 4, 2015)

unspecified said:


> yeah its a swann system that was about 250 on amazon. cameras have worked for a few years and they get a good picture.


I have my boxes close to each other but you can always run Ethernet cable under the house.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 4, 2015)

3 days of 12/12
Few more pics of this lonely girl, i added another light and applied some heavy bondage to try and keep the stretch under control
she has 600w hps above and 400w mh to the side, trying to get it to stretch sideways

   

peace


----------



## unspecified (Jun 4, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> I have my boxes close to each other but you can always run Ethernet cable under the house.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


 concrete slab... maybe in the attic... I'm going to take the dvr box off and hook it up in the living room and see if I can get it.


----------



## Stoner from the south (Jun 4, 2015)

2 months root growth in one gallon pot with coco/perlite outdoor. Pretty amazing I think, with coco I'm thinking pot size isn't all the important. These plants are nearing the 4ft mark.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jun 4, 2015)

Going to have to do some research on growing sativas.. The purple haze I have in the ground are the first pure sativa I have grown and I can tell they are going to take off and grow crazy fast. I need to learn how to train them to grow out and not just up or I am going to end up with a 12 foot Christmas tree. One is already to take a couple cuts off to root.. TGIF


----------



## Stoner from the south (Jun 5, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Going to have to do some research on growing sativas.. The purple haze I have in the ground are the first pure sativa I have grown and I can tell they are going to take off and grow crazy fast. I need to learn how to train them to grow out and not just up or I am going to end up with a 12 foot Christmas tree. One is already to take a couple cuts off to root.. TGIF


Best way to train I've found is either top at 5-6th node and tie the main stem down and let all those shoots come up and be full blown colas. You might want to look into mainling also.


----------



## Stoner from the south (Jun 5, 2015)

This is my first 3 plants ever, from right to left the first was topped and tied down, 2nd was fimmed and 3rd plant I let go all natural. I just experimented to see which training technique is best.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2015)

@Stoner from the south - What are you feeding them and how often do you feed them?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2015)

@FLkeys1 - I would suggest mainlining and you need to feed them well now because they will burn easily in flower.

This is my mainlined and light depped Malawi x Mozambique:



It was much easier to manage than this was:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 5, 2015)

Got a new camera and the bud shots are sexy.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks @Mohican 
I think I will give it a go at mainlining. I am already shocked at the growth rate of the purple haze compared to the other indica plants in same bed.. 






Mohican said:


> @FLkeys1 - I would suggest mainlining and you need to feed them well now because they will burn easily in flower.
> 
> This is my mainlined and light depped Malawi x Mozambique:
> 
> ...


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jun 5, 2015)

Update on my garden since things are starting to take off.. 


"Smile" male flowers are opening



Close up of smile male structure.. Has a skunky smell with little hint of chocolate 

 

BD x LC smells like a True OG that I grew last year

 

BD x LC another view 


 

"Solar" seedlings


----------



## Joedank (Jun 6, 2015)

a little progress report on my light dep almost installed . tarp frame in just gotta put in purlins and set plants in final home..35* outside last night. fencing running on ghouse frame roll up to keep critters and kids out lol... 




just cant seem to get this ghettoness out my system , everything i set up GHETTO!


Stoner from the south said:


> 2 months root growth in one gallon pot with coco/perlite outdoor. Pretty amazing I think, with coco I'm thinking pot size isn't all the important. These plants are nearing the 4ft mark. View attachment 3434173View attachment 3434177


looks very root bound , an extra 1gal in size gives a much beffier plant...
you have alot to learn IMO if you think container size does not matter ... even hydro users have undercurrent and huge NFT rigs


----------



## unspecified (Jun 6, 2015)

Stoner from the south said:


> 2 months root growth in one gallon pot with coco/perlite outdoor. Pretty amazing I think, with coco I'm thinking pot size isn't all the important. These plants are nearing the 4ft mark. View attachment 3434173View attachment 3434177


I grew some big plants in 1 gal pots. They got rootbound like youre then roots started dieing off and caused root rot. In my experience thats going to run out of room shortly.
why not put it in a larger pot?


----------



## Stoner from the south (Jun 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @Stoner from the south - What are you feeding them and how often do you feed them?


I made the mistake of growing in peat/soil so I was feeding floranova grow once a week and then they started flowering early and I've had start feeding just about watering now with the flora bloom.


----------



## Stoner from the south (Jun 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @FLkeys1 - I would suggest mainlining and you need to feed them well now because they will burn easily in flower.
> 
> This is my mainlined and light depped Malawi x Mozambique:
> 
> ...





Joedank said:


> a little progress report on my light dep almost installed . tarp frame in just gotta put in purlins and set plants in final home..35* outside last night. fencing running on ghouse frame roll up to keep critters and kids out lol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've repotted since that pic to 3gal, I started in Dixie cups and after 1 month I switched to 1gal and now I'm in 3. I wouldn't have thought a plant could get root bound in 3 weeks but I guess I was wrong. I'll probably skip the 1gal and go straight to 3's next time.


----------



## Stoner from the south (Jun 6, 2015)

unspecified said:


> I grew some big plants in 1 gal pots. They got rootbound like youre then roots started dieing off and caused root rot. In my experience thats going to run out of room shortly.
> why not put it in a larger pot?


I have,that's why I had the rootball in my hand lol. I went from 1 to 3 so maybe that will be big enough, I can't go much bigger in my location.


----------



## Stoner from the south (Jun 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @FLkeys1 - I would suggest mainlining and you need to feed them well now because they will burn easily in flower.
> 
> This is my mainlined and light depped Malawi x Mozambique:
> 
> ...


Those are beautiful! That one is unbelievably huge, I love it. Is that one plant?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 6, 2015)

Stoner from the south said:


> I made the mistake of growing in peat/soil so I was feeding floranova grow once a week and then they started flowering early and I've had start feeding just about watering now with the flora bloom.


It was not the floranova. They flowered because of the light cycle in the spring. You have to what till May to put plants out. You can put them out feb and have a spring crop.


----------



## Stoner from the south (Jun 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> It was not the floranova. They flowered because of the light cycle in the spring. You have to what till May to put plants out. You can put them out feb and have a spring crop.


I assumed I put them out to early, it was mid April when I did. Do you think they will continue to flower till finish.


----------



## Joedank (Jun 6, 2015)

Stoner from the south said:


> I assumed I put them out to early, it was mid April when I did. Do you think they will continue to flower till finish.


not unless you continue to shade them . the day length gets too long for most all varietys but autos...
mid april you might get them to finish MIGHT mine start to look weird like mid march if i dont cover them..


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 6, 2015)

Stoner from the south said:


> I assumed I put them out to early, it was mid April when I did. Do you think they will continue to flower till finish.


They will reveg.


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Jun 6, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Im gonna run my purple pheno of Fireballs next run...
> View attachment 3329408
> 
> I also have Dog Treats, Honeybee, & GDP x Honeybee starting.....
> ...


Beautiful crops man. I asked once before but forgot the breeders site. Where can i get the Fireball promo"?


----------



## Stoner from the south (Jun 6, 2015)

Joedank said:


> not unless you continue to shade them . the day length gets too long for most all varietys but autos...
> mid april you might get them to finish MIGHT mine start to look weird like mid march if i dont cover them..


This was taken today and we are nearing the equinox jun.21 so hopefully they finish up. I started these at the middle of February as just a experiment in germinating seeds so either way I'll be happy and more experienced for next season.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 6, 2015)

TheTrippyHippie said:


> Beautiful crops man. I asked once before but forgot the breeders site. Where can i get the Fireball promo"?


Fireballs was a freebie from breaders boutique 
I think they are working on adding it to their regular menu


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Jun 6, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Fireballs was a freebie from breaders boutique
> I think they are working on adding it to their regular menu


Thank you kindly grow master Bob for the Bitchen info.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 6, 2015)

We have some fireballs crosses in the pipes too


----------



## Letstrip (Jun 6, 2015)

Awesome plants guys cant wait to see all your grows. Im just kicking back on my smoke!


----------



## norcal mmj (Jun 6, 2015)

Here's my grow this year.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 7, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Awesome plants guys cant wait to see all your grows. Im just kicking back on my smoke!


Same here  cracked open my second cured jar of WW yesterday we shall relax yeah ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 7, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Same here  cracked open my second cured jar of WW yesterday we shall relax yeah ?


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 7, 2015)

You weren't kidding when you said there was hardly anything to trim off her. Looks delicious


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 7, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Thanks @Mohican
> I think I will give it a go at mainlining. I am already shocked at the growth rate of the purple haze compared to the other indica plants in same bed..


I've mainlined all of my plants and am loving the structure.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 7, 2015)

Stoner from the south said:


> I have,that's why I had the rootball in my hand lol. I went from 1 to 3 so maybe that will be big enough, I can't go much bigger in my location.


Why not just go into 15-20 smart pot nursery pots? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 7, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> You weren't kidding when you said there was hardly anything to trim off her. Looks delicious


Great smoke very smooth and lovely head stoned ...awesome taste and curing is working a treat its still getting better.love it so much i ordered another 5 beans of the same


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 7, 2015)

Sweet man and you'll be able to do great things with her again.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 7, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Sweet man and you'll be able to do great things with her again.


Prepping soil as we speak and prob gonna give a few a start under a T5 and see if i can find the "runt" pheno agsin


----------



## TWS (Jun 7, 2015)

Spare Chem 4



skywalker



Chem Dawg



Headband



Sour Kush



Woodie og



Northern lights auto


----------



## Stoner from the south (Jun 7, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> Why not just go into 15-20 smart pot nursery pots?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


I'm afraid it will get to big, now if I lived in Co or Ca I'd have a 200g box for all my plants but I'll just have to wait on my dumbass state to wake up to reality. After talking to you guys on here I am gonna wait two weeks and go to 7g smarts and see how that does me. My other plants are in smart pots and I love them.


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 7, 2015)

Anybody ever see something like this? @Mohican maybe? It's on my Revolver auto sativa pheno. Or maybe it's the ditch weed pheno?


----------



## fumble (Jun 7, 2015)

i've never seen anything like that BC...weird lol


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 7, 2015)

Right?


fumble said:


> i've never seen anything like that BC...weird lol


----------



## ragieboyyy (Jun 7, 2015)

http://www.doh.wa.gov/YouandYourFamily/Marijuana/MedicalMarijuana

If anyone from Washington. Read this.. but the one that got me is 

No more than 15 plants may be grown in a single housing unit even if multiple patients or designated providers reside there.. 

So up set... gota kill some of my girls now....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 7, 2015)

@BcDigger Very strange


----------



## TWS (Jun 7, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Anybody ever see something like this? @Mohican maybe? It's on my Revolver auto sativa pheno. Or maybe it's the ditch weed pheno? View attachment 3435708



looks like a revegg shoot . I see a web too ?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jun 7, 2015)

Purple haze are up to 21" tall, I swear you can see them grow overnight.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 7, 2015)

Train them - spread them out and bend the main like I did with the Malawi in the trashcan:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Letstrip (Jun 7, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Same here  cracked open my second cured jar of WW yesterday we shall relax yeah ?


Hell yea kick back! Im digging the LSD the most


----------



## TWS (Jun 7, 2015)

yea man ! that window pane is good shit man .


----------



## Incognigrow (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Joedank (Jun 7, 2015)

Incognigrow said:


> View attachment 3436048 View attachment 3436046 View attachment 3436045


lol coach?
baller ass slippers my friend ... baller


----------



## Incognigrow (Jun 7, 2015)

Joedank said:


> lol coach?
> baller ass slippers my friend ... baller


Lol thanks.


----------



## Incognigrow (Jun 7, 2015)

TWS said:


> yea man ! that window pane is good shit man .


Is Window pane a strain?


----------



## TWS (Jun 7, 2015)

yea, a strain of LSD man .


----------



## Incognigrow (Jun 7, 2015)

TWS said:


> yea, a strain of LSD man .


Thanks gonna look for it. Never heard of it. Sounds like something to try on my second grow.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 7, 2015)

Incognigrow said:


> Thanks gonna look for it. Never heard of it. Sounds like something to try on my second grow.


yeah if you like licking window panes after taking lsd


----------



## Incognigrow (Jun 7, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> yeah if you like licking window panes after taking lsd


LMAO


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 7, 2015)

TWS said:


> looks like a revegg shoot . I see a web too ?


Ya I saw that too, I checked it out and it's fluff of the nearby trees. It does kind of look like that but it started sprouting as the entire rest of plant went Into flower and is continuing to flower?


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 7, 2015)

Critical kush






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Incognigrow (Jun 7, 2015)

mwooten102 said:


> Critical kush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice master Yoda.


----------



## calicocalyx (Jun 7, 2015)

various 7 week strains


----------



## fumble (Jun 7, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Anybody ever see something like this? @Mohican maybe? It's on my Revolver auto sativa pheno. Or maybe it's the ditch weed pheno? View attachment 3435708





TWS said:


> looks like a revegg shoot . I see a web too ?


hmmm...after looking at my ACDC that is revegging, I think I agree with TWS that it looks like a reveg shoot. I took a pic, just have to try and down(up?)load to computer.


----------



## biscuitkid (Jun 7, 2015)

Can we say summer once again, it was hot as hell out today! But the ladies were loving the sun this yr I'm rocking all clones, usually started from seed But it is what it is, the lineup this yr is...huckleberry...blue haze...GI Jane ..another tip that I got to see first hand if you ever want superior product and have to store for a long period..look into nitrogen filled seal, its basically vaccum sealer except it takes all the air out and replaces with nitrogen, my buddy busted open a pack the other day and all I gotta say is wow! ...fresh as the day it was picked ...amazzzinnngg!!!


----------



## Incognigrow (Jun 7, 2015)

Sounds like a worthy investment.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Cool, I saved this pic. For reference. I can tell if I don't do this I will end up with a 15 foot Christmas tree that will be way to visible... 





Mohican said:


> Train them - spread them out and bend the main like I did with the Malawi in the trashcan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mohican (Jun 8, 2015)

It still ended up like this:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 8, 2015)

fumble said:


> hmmm...after looking at my ACDC that is revegging, I think I agree with TWS that it looks like a reveg shoot. I took a pic, just have to try and down(up?)load to computer.


Definitely a reveg shoot.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 8, 2015)

Probably time for a top dressing on the tomatoes. Never had tomato plants this big. And I pruned them twice. Got one white buffalo hardening off today in the shady area. Another candyland sprouted...

Hot out there. Put some more habanero and various seeds out too.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Wow, I hope I have enough room for two purple haze?? 
Of course I am not sure clones will get that big, that was from a seed correct??
The branch on the right is huge, we'll all of them are huge!!!




Mohican said:


> It still ended up like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TWS (Jun 8, 2015)

TWS said:


> Spare Chem 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My how they have grown. im in trouble.


----------



## fumble (Jun 8, 2015)

you're looking good so far TWS  can't wait to see it full


----------



## TWS (Jun 8, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Train them - spread them out and bend the main like I did with the Malawi in the trashcan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 luv that plant,
My gardenia is nice and green but the flowers die before they open. I should take a pic. she's happy but no flowers.


----------



## Joedank (Jun 8, 2015)

biscuitkid said:


> Can we say summer once again, it was hot as hell out today! But the ladies were loving the sun this yr I'm rocking all clones, usually started from seed But it is what it is, the lineup this yr is...huckleberry...blue haze...GI Jane ..another tip that I got to see first hand if you ever want superior product and have to store for a long period..look into nitrogen filled seal, its basically vaccum sealer except it takes all the air out and replaces with nitrogen, my buddy busted open a pack the other day and all I gotta say is wow! ...fresh as the day it was picked ...amazzzinnngg!!!


whats GI Jane my brother?? what cross that is .
yea all about the nitro flush vacsealers . start a 5k tho  wait we talked about this last year too lol
some light dep finishing
sour dHells ogdamn hair had to pick it out .. lol


----------



## Incognigrow (Jun 8, 2015)

Mohican said:


> It still ended up like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg I'm going to prison if my $hit gets that BIG!


----------



## Incognigrow (Jun 8, 2015)

So ICY.


----------



## shynee mac (Jun 8, 2015)

Incognigrow said:


> Omg I'm going to prison if my $hit gets that BIG!


Go for tha Biggest smart pot you can afford, and in october you gone have a job to do but it will be all worth it....and if you go down ill drop 20 on ya books


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 8, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Sweet man and you'll be able to do great things with her again.


will be letting her run an extra 2 weeks flower time I want that couchlock and this ones in between but still nice,so I think she will go 11 week flower


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 8, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> will be letting her run an extra 2 weeks flower time I want that couchlock and this ones in between but still nice,so I think she will go 11 week flower


I could never run a plant that late where I live. I have to be done by october


----------



## Incognigrow (Jun 8, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> I could never run a plant that late where I live. I have to be done by october


Hunters or weather ?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 9, 2015)

It was from a clone - I thought it was dead:




Transplanted the Purple mom:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 9, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> I could never run a plant that late where I live. I have to be done by october


im blessed where I am can start outside from seed in last week sept veg for between then and end of January and let flower for as long as start of feb right up to june if needed for sativas.I must admit last season was the earliest ive had plants from seeds start flowering for me and im putting that down to being fem seeds?was great tho cos I can get 4 full months veg withought even starting under a T5 early.And even tho winter has started here the temps are still good to finish long running sativas only just had our first decent rain for winter yesterday.


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 9, 2015)

Incognigrow said:


> Hunters or weather ?


Just because of the weather. I have to pick the earliest mold resistant strains I can They start flowering later the more north you go and the weather turns pretty bad at the end of September and frost hits early in October.


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 9, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> im blessed where I am can start outside from seed in last week sept veg for between then and end of January and let flower for as long as start of feb right up to june if needed for sativas.I must admit last season was the earliest ive had plants from seeds start flowering for me and im putting that down to being fem seeds?was great tho cos I can get 4 full months veg withought even starting under a T5 early.And even tho winter has started here the temps are still good to finish long running sativas only just had our first decent rain for winter yesterday.


Did you end up ordering 100g smarts for next season?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 9, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Did you end up ordering 100g smarts for next season?


No in the end ive decided i have enough room to do a big un in thd ground again and ill do two other strains in the 15 gallon pots again so i have some variety was pushing for room last year in the end so one in a 15 will be full indica to keep her short...i was looking at selling and moving but it didnt happen and that was my thinking if doing 3 in 100 gallon pots.
I think redeyedfrog is still doing 100s.


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 9, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> No in the end ive decided i have enough room to do a big un in thd ground again and ill do two other strains in the 15 gallon pots again so i have some variety was pushing for room last year in the end so one in a 15 will be full indica to keep her short...i was looking at selling and moving but it didnt happen and that was my thinking if doing 3 in 100 gallon pots.
> I think redeyedfrog is still doing 100s.


Oh ya I remember all that now... where is @redeyedfrog these days anyway...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 9, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Oh ya I remember all that now... where is @redeyedfrog these days anyway...


Hes just got back from america last week


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 9, 2015)

Whoa that's a long trip. He left before 420


----------



## Letstrip (Jun 9, 2015)

This isnt amazing but certainly some headway is being made for my country! Cmon Mary j fix this kid up n prove them all wrong

http://www.stuff.co.nz/national/health/69243877/medicinal-cannabis-application-approved-for-teenager-in-coma


----------



## Joedank (Jun 9, 2015)

Good morning not all of em ladies


----------



## papapayne (Jun 9, 2015)

oh ya, lady bug porn!!


----------



## papapayne (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 9, 2015)

That's a beautiful view for a soil pile


----------



## Joedank (Jun 9, 2015)

papapayne said:


>


atta tarp atta way !
is that a blackberry thicket?? good start


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 10, 2015)

Rum Buyou


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 10, 2015)

Skunk haze of a friends pulled and drying.14 week flower.


----------



## getawaymountain (Jun 10, 2015)

the greenhouse is doing well and the plants have really took off lately some fan leaves are getting big as hell


----------



## 757growin (Jun 10, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> the greenhouse is doing well and the plants have really took off lately some fan leaves are getting big as hell


You're gonna run out of room in the gh before flowering starts! You guys got some monsters on your hands! Awesome work getaway.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jun 10, 2015)

Those black berries in bloom??




papapayne said:


>


----------



## Mohican (Jun 10, 2015)

@getawaymountain - why don't you put them in the ground?


----------



## fumble (Jun 10, 2015)

Ok, not sure what happened to what I wrote first lol...anyway, I have pulled two of the ACDCs and the GG4s that weren't doing anything but sitting there flowering. I will continue to DE and neem everything until flower.

 this guy was busy wrapping up his dinner...looks like he smoking a roach lol

 Passionflower

 little baby house finch that was hopping around looking for his mama

 I kiss this mug every day 

 about a month or two supply of flour and sugars lol

     you can see in the on Cherry Pie pic the carrot...it has been growing since October lol


----------



## Mohican (Jun 10, 2015)

Looking good Fumble! That is definitely a reveg. I have the same thing.

Happy dog!

What ya cookin'?


----------



## fumble (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks Mo! appreciate that  She is the love of my life...she makes me smile a million times a day 

Baking shtons of cookies and peanut butter and jelly bars and donut holes lol


----------



## Mohican (Jun 10, 2015)

Do you have a big oven or two?


----------



## fumble (Jun 10, 2015)

lol... I actually have a very small oven with only one shelf. I just made 180 cookies over the weekend in it


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jun 10, 2015)

Just one of a few I sprouted for outdoor grow..
So far growth is slow and compact, just moved up from cup to gallon bag.
Solar 
Fireballs x paki punch @Mohican


----------



## papapayne (Jun 10, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Those black berries in bloom??


yea, I have 5 total acres, and both sides and the back fence have MASSIVE blackberrys. To give a size reference, that thicket is established on 8 foot deer fencing, and is reaching up atleast another 6-7 feet. Some of the biggest blackberries I have ever seen. There are runners criss crossing the whole acreage, if I stopped mowing and shit they would take over in no time flat.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jun 10, 2015)

I was born inPortland, Or. And grew up in Milwaukie, OR. We use to walk across our street and pick the best blackberries in Mr. Johnson's acre lot. If he did not control them they would take over. Every year he would plant a 1/4 ac veggie garden, organic before it was the in thing to do!! Best tomatoes and squash ever.. I learned a lot about growing from him.. 







papapayne said:


> yea, I have 5 total acres, and both sides and the back fence have MASSIVE blackberrys. To give a size reference, that thicket is established on 8 foot deer fencing, and is reaching up atleast another 6-7 feet. Some of the biggest blackberries I have ever seen. There are runners criss crossing the whole acreage, if I stopped mowing and shit they would take over in no time flat.


----------



## Incognigrow (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Incognigrow (Jun 10, 2015)

Another week and my bitches are shaking their money makers lol, doing great


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 10, 2015)

Holy shit everyone I go to prune these they swipe the pruners right out of my hand . My little shop of horrors tomato plant. Pushing six ffeet and we got some rain today which I'm sure they will love. 




They are happy, but I'm not that they all have started to flower and are at a stand still . Honestly ive been thinking about composting all of them cause I don't want to deal with revegging this year. Gsc x monster cookies

 Shuteye x polar bear og (untopped)
 gsc x monster cookie f2s all got topped


----------



## mwine87 (Jun 10, 2015)

so the dispensary I frequent, has recently started carrying Gorilla Glue #4 and Cherry Pie. The Flower Lab in Riverside County. Just picked up a bit of the GG#4, pretty excited. Super crazy sticky.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Cool, never heard of that place, have to check em out.. next level care givers in Hemet has a sweet cherry pie strain.. 
I picked up a Blackwater OG for free at Applebox since it was was so sickly looking they could not sell it.. It now has three stems and smells soooo good!

With any luck it will grow outside this season..





mwine87 said:


> so the dispensary I frequent, has recently started carrying Gorilla Glue #4 and Cherry Pie. The Flower Lab in Riverside County. Just picked up a bit of the GG#4, pretty excited. Super crazy sticky.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 11, 2015)

Back to harvesting


----------



## ragieboyyy (Jun 11, 2015)

There starting to take off!! 

NYPD

GDP

09'MasterKush

Full shot of the GH


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## fumble (Jun 11, 2015)

looking good @ragieboyyy  I have a question about the pots in the ground...do you just dig down as big as the pot is and place it in the hole, or do you cut the bottom of the pot off?


----------



## BackwoodzBurner (Jun 11, 2015)

hey quick question guys how many bags of happy frog do think it will take to fill a 30 gallon pot


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 11, 2015)

BackwoodzBurner said:


> hey quick question guys how many bags of happy frog do think it will take to fill a 30 gallon pot


about 3 bags


----------



## Six50 (Jun 11, 2015)

Can any one help an let me know of these are male or female before I waste more time on them


----------



## Six50 (Jun 11, 2015)

2


----------



## papapayne (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2015)

I don't see any male parts.

My mystery blue on the other hand:



Has some knobs poking out.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2015)

Cherry Pie naked:


----------



## papapayne (Jun 11, 2015)

nice roots


----------



## papapayne (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## ragieboyyy (Jun 11, 2015)

fumble said:


> looking good @ragieboyyy  I have a question about the pots in the ground...do you just dig down as big as the pot is and place it in the hole, or do you cut the bottom of the pot off?


I cut the bottoms out this year. An placed em in the ground. Due to last year I had a root bound issue towards the end of flower. Didn't affect the quality at all but I'm pretty sure it did yield wise. So I think with 15 gallons of good soil an the bottoms cut out they'll do better  . So far there happy happy  an we been in 100° heat for the past 3days. But i got fans on u can't see in the pic.. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Stoner from the south (Jun 11, 2015)

View attachment 3437546can anyone tell me if this early flowering looks normal, this is my first grow so any help is appreciated.


----------



## fumble (Jun 11, 2015)

It looks like


Stoner from the south said:


> View attachment 3438391 View attachment 3437546can anyone tell me if this early flowering looks normal, this is my first grow so any help is appreciated.


It looks like pre flowers to me South Stoner...looks great


----------



## Stoner from the south (Jun 11, 2015)

fumble said:


> It looks like
> 
> It looks like pre flowers to me South Stoner...looks great


I had three and one is a different pheno and is forming buds differently so I didn't know about this one but I guess plants flower differently. Thanks for your response


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2015)

It is revegging. The Jillanje did this to me and at first I thought it was a male. I nicknamed her Shemale. She ended up being a beautiful girl with amazing flowers.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 11, 2015)

BackwoodzBurner said:


> hey quick question guys how many bags of happy frog do think it will take to fill a 30 gallon pot


A cubic foot is just under 7.5 gallons.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Cherry Pie naked:


Damn mo! That's a beautiful sight.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks! She filled that 4 gallon pot quickly. Now she is in the ground with the Purple Haze.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 12, 2015)

Man I screwed this one. Didn't realize my tomato plants were going to get so nice and big. Best garden I've had so far.

Not to mention I may be in for more than I can handle. If it gets to big. I'm going to be doing lots of topping and training . And ya I know my shits all small. But I gotta vent somewhere


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 12, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Man I screwed this one. Didn't realize my tomato plants were going to get so nice and big. Best garden I've had so far.
> 
> Not to mention I may be in for more than I can handle. If it gets to big. I'm going to be doing lots of topping and training . And ya I know my shits all small. But I gotta vent somewhere View attachment 3438760View attachment 3438759View attachment 3438760


Prune your tomato, prune it to 2 runners and tie it to a pole. You'll get more tomatoes and have less mess.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 12, 2015)

@mwooten102 its funny because I thought I did prune them. 2 runners ? I'm assuming that means two off shoots from the main stem...?


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 12, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> @mwooten102 its funny because I thought I did prune them. 2 runners ? I'm assuming that means two off shoots from the main stem...?


Yea your essentially topping them to create 2 mains and then only allowing fruiting branches to proliferate.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## fumble (Jun 12, 2015)

you are awesome Mo!


----------



## Slimedog1 (Jun 12, 2015)

ragieboyyy said:


> I cut the bottoms out this year. An placed em in the ground. Due to last year I had a root bound issue towards the end of flower. Didn't affect the quality at all but I'm pretty sure it did yield wise. So I think with 15 gallons of good soil an the bottoms cut out they'll do better  . So far there happy happy  an we been in 100° heat for the past 3days. But i got fans on u can't see in the pic..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


Since you cut out bottom of bags,try digging a hole under your bags and adding 5-10 more gallons of good soil...more room for those roots to expand will allow them to get bigger. I use 55 gallon drums cut into 3 sections each around 17 gallons with another 5-10 under them into the ground.I have 2 pretty little ladies that were put in on the 10 of May which are around 5' tall already.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 12, 2015)

fumble said:


> you are awesome Mo!


Fumble please dont talk mo up to much there is a reason for this ...we all will feel inadequate and will suffer from lack of self esteem as a result which in turn will send vibes to our grows that will sense we are inadequate to look after them properly.



Did i make sense ? Gee those jack daniels went down the hatch quickly after that 13 hr shift at work


----------



## fumble (Jun 12, 2015)

lol Ruby  I will try to tone it down (a little lol) Hope you are enjoying yourself after a long shift.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 12, 2015)

fumble said:


> lol Ruby  I will try to tone it down (a little lol) Hope you are enjoying yourself after a long shift.


Prob a bit to much now im in bed and should be catching some zzzs shortly


----------



## Stoner from the south (Jun 12, 2015)

So I should


Mohican said:


> It is revegging. The Jillanje did this to me and at first I thought it was a male. I nicknamed her Shemale. She ended up being a beautiful girl with amazing flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so I should just let her go and do her thing. Stay on veg nutes?


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 12, 2015)

Stoner from the south said:


> So I should
> 
> so I should just let her go and do her thing. Stay on veg nutes?


Yep proceed as normal. You will need lots more support in flower.


----------



## Stoner from the south (Jun 12, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Yep proceed as normal. You will need lots more support in flower.


Thanks man I was pretty sure they were reveging but I've never seen this before but I got that experience now lol.


----------



## mwine87 (Jun 12, 2015)

ladies are starting to get big... Excitement keeps building...


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jun 12, 2015)

So is it too early for a joke ?

You should call her Caitlyn... 
Hahahahahaha




Mohican said:


> It is revegging. The Jillanje did this to me and at first I thought it was a male. I nicknamed her Shemale. She ended up being a beautiful girl with amazing flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jun 12, 2015)

Looking great !
I think this is going to be a great year for all us outdoor growers.. Conditions seem to be perfect.. 

Wish I did not smoke all my Jurple bud ;-(. So glad I have cuts off her..




mwine87 said:


> View attachment 3438940 View attachment 3438941 View attachment 3438942 View attachment 3438943 View attachment 3438944
> ladies are starting to get big... Excitement keeps building...


----------



## 757growin (Jun 12, 2015)

100 gals are filling up nicely and expecting the 150 gals to catch up and pass them shortly!


----------



## Stoner from the south (Jun 12, 2015)

Well since two of my plants are in reveg, I'll post a pic of the other that seems to just keep on flowering.this was the first time I'd ever fim'd a plant.


----------



## getawaymountain (Jun 12, 2015)

we raised the flag over the compound yesterday !! fencing is done , plants are growing all is well here wishing all a great season


----------



## Joedank (Jun 12, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3439068 View attachment 3439069
> 100 gals are filling up nicely and expecting the 150 gals to catch up and pass them shortly!


looks great and those trunks are huge! you gonna top dress your containers with that hay?? looks about right for the job


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2015)

@757growin - What strains are they?


----------



## 757growin (Jun 13, 2015)

Joedank said:


> looks great and those trunks are huge! you gonna top dress your containers with that hay?? looks about right for the job


Thanks! Yeah I got plans for hay and some top dressing.


Mohican said:


> @757growin - What strains are they?


Hey mo I believe the top pic is Dawgs waltz haze closest and og la affie behind it and the bottom pic is a lost coast og


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 13, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3439068 View attachment 3439069
> 100 gals are filling up nicely and expecting the 150 gals to catch up and pass them shortly!


Damn son! Those are done thick bitches! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 13, 2015)

Son ? I thought 757 was 53 yrs old lol


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2015)

Prime number!

757 is going to have some giant trees!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 13, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Prime number!
> 
> 757 is going to have some giant trees!


U mean i guessed his age ?


----------



## 757growin (Jun 13, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> U mean i guessed his age ?


Ya got ur numbers mixed up. I'm still in my prime. Lols


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jun 13, 2015)

So my season came to an abrupt end, humidity and rainfall are out like a motherfucker. Maybe next year will be a little drier.


----------



## fumble (Jun 13, 2015)

sorry to here that Dave.


----------



## 757growin (Jun 13, 2015)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> So my season came to an abrupt end, humidity and rainfall are out like a motherfucker. Maybe next year will be a little drier.


Getting beat up by those cyclones and el nino I'm guessing. Sorry to hear. Hope you have enough to get you through.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2015)

Outdoor can always be so fickle! 

Still time to start a new crop


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 13, 2015)

http://www.news10.net/story/news/local/modesto/2015/06/13/modesto-police-senior-volunteer-receives-letter-accusing-him-having-pot-grow/71156808/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2015)

Wow! 

"We are illegally spying on your backyard and this gives us the right to assume you are doing something illegal".

I think he should get a lawyer.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2015)

Look at my tomatoes:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fumble (Jun 13, 2015)

wow! beautiful tomatoes Mo! I can't believe the bullshit that goes on. Poor old man.


----------



## 757growin (Jun 13, 2015)

fumble said:


> wow! beautiful tomatoes Mo! I can't believe the bullshit that goes on. Poor old man.


They had a raid in the oc this year at a dispensary that caught the cops eating edibles, joking about kicking an amputees nub, playing darts and trying to destroy evidence. Almost 20 years and these cops hate the fact that most of their professional career was a waste of time and people don't respect what they are doing or did.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2015)

They work for us. We can fire them. Oh wait - they have a union. Nevermind.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Joedank (Jun 13, 2015)

Work  gonna start the big dep on this side in a few days over this frame .... stoked....big pots finish on monday yards n yards...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 13, 2015)

Joedank said:


> WorkView attachment 3439741View attachment 3439739 View attachment 3439738 gonna start the big dep on this side in a few days over this frame .... stoked....big pots finish on monday yards n yards...


That is how I am planting the back yard. Wire rings with open bottoms!


----------



## Incognigrow (Jun 14, 2015)

After reading this I must ask if should put my photo plant into the ground? And also does the size look good for 30 days old?

Sugar Candy


----------



## Incognigrow (Jun 14, 2015)

Sugar Candy

Loving my autos. Even though the Ogre's size has me a bit worried


The Ogre


----------



## oragrow (Jun 14, 2015)

@Mohican Nice tomatoes, Late fruiting?


----------



## pmt62382 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Humboldt Seed Organization Trainwreck
30 gallon pot 
1 bag of happy frog with dirt farm mix a product I got off of ebay 
1 bag of ocean forest
 week 1 after transplant

week 2
 *


----------



## biscuitkid (Jun 14, 2015)

Joedank said:


> whats GI Jane my brother?? what cross that is .
> yea all about the nitro flush vacsealers . start a 5k tho  wait we talked about this last year too lol
> some light dep finishing
> sour dView attachment 3436650Hells ogView attachment 3436651damn hair had to pick it out .. lol


Its a Harlequin cross I'm not to sure the whole lineage but I do know its a very high cbd strain hence the mixture w/harlequin, yeah the nitrogen sealers are a lot of dough but ive seen the difference and if commercially you need a fresh product it would be a good investment, taste/smell/looks all preserved


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Night shot of Miss. Blue Dream and then the two Purple Haze..


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 15, 2015)

Auto update, everyone was right about the wierd chute. I chopped down a Revolver because it was starting to revegg and the buds were getting uggggly so I'll salvage what I can and make bho. The bud that's there is covered in trichs. And is super fruity and sour. One Candaycane isn't flowering yet, Im gonna up-pot her and see what happens. The rest seem to be flowering fast, we're heading into the most daylight we'll get all year for the next 2 weeks. so they should love that as they head down the home stretch. Have a great week everyone. 
Candy cane 
 
Revolvers are turning purple 
  
And the ugly revegg auto lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 15, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Auto update, everyone was right about the wierd chute. I chopped down a Revolver because it was starting to revegg and the buds were getting uggggly so I'll salvage what I can and make bho. The bud that's there is covered in trichs. And is super fruity and sour. One Candaycane isn't flowering yet, Im gonna up-pot her and see what happens. The rest seem to be flowering fast, we're heading into the most daylight we'll get all year for the next 2 weeks. so they should love that as they head down the home stretch. Have a great week everyone.
> Candy cane
> View attachment 3440607
> Revolvers are turning purple
> ...


Ordered 3 sweet dark devil auto seeds today took the plunge lol
Will put under the T5 for 4 weeks throw 2 outside to finish and might leave the 3rd to go all the way under the T5 to see how it goes.Just a play around before september outside


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jun 15, 2015)

Summer is here in full force, 97 to 99 deg. For atleast the next seven days. 
Lemon Kush smelling so yummy. Thanks for the seeds @mwine87 
Woke up this morning, got my cup of coffee and went out to check on the ladies and few guys.. The backyard smells like heaven And I think I may have too many plants


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 15, 2015)

@ 2 weeks of 12/12, she has stretched a bit, to 4.5 ft wide 3.5 ft deep and tied down to 4.5 ft tall
     

peace


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jun 15, 2015)

757growin said:


> Getting beat up by those cyclones and el nino I'm guessing. Sorry to hear. Hope you have enough to get you through.


Yeah, getting beaten to a fucking pulp. At least I got a chance to harvest 2 autos, there's still a regular out that's still a few months away from finishing, but it already has some brownish parts, I don't think it's gonna make it. Maybe in october I might start again.


----------



## northeastmarco (Jun 15, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3439068 View attachment 3439069
> 100 gals are filling up nicely and expecting the 150 gals to catch up and pass them shortly!


Nice work,lots better than using those 30s


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 15, 2015)

Skunk haze of a gd friend pulled dried and now curing ..18 oz a nice plant considering it was a free regular seed


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jun 15, 2015)

This is one crazy plant, blue dream just keeps taking over, trying to overtake the bubba Jurple. Trunk is getting big and the smell is awesome..


----------



## Joedank (Jun 16, 2015)

this is a timley post for me . 


FLkeys1 said:


> This is one crazy plant, blue dream just keeps taking over, trying to overtake the bubba Jurple. Trunk is getting big and the smell is awesome..
> 
> View attachment 3441150 View attachment 3441151


my B. dreams are in beast mode right now too... lol it loves the great outdoors and hot soil...


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jun 16, 2015)

Joedank said:


> this is a timley post for me .
> 
> my B. dreams are in beast mode right now too... lol it loves the great outdoors and hot soil...


This is the same plant that I thought had broad mites last month and treated with neem with no change then checked the Ph and yikes it was 8. I added very little 21-0-0 sulfate of ammonia and it brought the Ph down to 6.5 to 7 and the new growth came out normal and look at her now.. I use to use Wallace labs in El Segundo, CA for soil testing for years and I remember them telling me in warmer months the 21-0-0 not only will help green things up but will help lower high Ph.. Just be very very careful since it can FRY everything if too much is applied.. Less is more!!!!


----------



## getawaymountain (Jun 16, 2015)

greenhouse is filling up quick now


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 16, 2015)

Are you gonna light dep the small green house? I can't remember


getawaymountain said:


> greenhouse is filling up quick now


----------



## 757growin (Jun 17, 2015)

Pot plants and animals  make me happy!


----------



## papapayne (Jun 17, 2015)

awesome pics everyone!!! Here are my contributions for today got a few plants into 65s, still 5 more to go.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 17, 2015)

papapayne said:


> awesome pics everyone!!! Here are my contributions for today got a few plants into 65s, still 5 more to go.


Looking good bro!


Next up for flower in the veg room
 
Some 22 year old Romulan seeds and still got all 5 to germ


----------



## papapayne (Jun 17, 2015)

awesome @Dr.D81! Whats in there? I am getting anxious to start some seeds!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 17, 2015)

papapayne said:


> awesome @Dr.D81! Whats in there? I am getting anxious to start some seeds!


Those there are the berry bubble, Nibiru mostly, and 1 sage. You can't see 2/3 of the room though and that is were the granddad balls, bubba Jerple, southern thunder, fireballs, cemalope, and all the clone onlys are at. I have some vegging you can flower we just need to take clones of them.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looking good bro!
> 
> 
> Next up for flower in the veg room
> ...


Id like to know your secret for germinating the 22yr old seeds  i have quite a few old school genetics sitting around


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 17, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Id like to know your secret for germinating the 22yr old seeds  i have quite a few old school genetics sitting around


They were from people who stored them right. They are from classic by way of tjack and are said to be from romulan Joe. To be honest I have no idea who Romulan Joe was as that was way years before I grew my first plant back in 1997


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 18, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> They were from people who stored them right. They are from classic by way of tjack and are said to be from romulan Joe. To be honest I have no idea who Romulan Joe was as that was way years before I grew my first plant back in 1997


Yeah cheers mate.I think.im having trouble germinating these notthern lightsxhaze and thai seeds as i havnt really stored them right to start with


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 18, 2015)

Trainwreck got a trim job.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## nuggs (Jun 18, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3442356 View attachment 3442357 View attachment 3442361
> Pot plants and animals  make me happy!


Bitchen Bro! love the view and the sun you get!


----------



## nuggs (Jun 18, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3442356 View attachment 3442357 View attachment 3442361
> Pot plants and animals  make me happy!


cupcake found the only shady spot! LOls


----------



## nuggs (Jun 18, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> They were from people who stored them right. They are from classic by way of tjack and are said to be from romulan Joe. To be honest I have no idea who Romulan Joe was as that was way years before I grew my first plant back in 1997


tell us about how to store them properly please. like to know if I'm doing it right.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 18, 2015)

cuttings just starting to burst out with some fluffy roots


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 18, 2015)

Saw this and thought of a few of our outdoor guys. 

http://www.rside.org/glow-stick-perimeter-alarm/


----------



## unspecified (Jun 18, 2015)

Watermelon


----------



## fumble (Jun 18, 2015)

pretty little hummingbird  

ACDC on left Cherry Pie on right  

ACDC  Cherry Pie


----------



## unspecified (Jun 18, 2015)

the other garden


----------



## pmt62382 (Jun 18, 2015)

Trainwreck


----------



## nuggs (Jun 18, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> cuttings just starting to burst out with some fluffy roots
> 
> View attachment 3442842 View attachment 3442843 View attachment 3442844 View attachment 3442845


that spoiler is BAD ASS dOc


----------



## nuggs (Jun 18, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> greenhouse is filling up quick now


beautiful site right there!


----------



## Stoner from the south (Jun 18, 2015)

Here's a couple plants I started from some bud they called Jager. It was really stinky smelling and very dense long buds with purple highlights in the dried buds. This strain was going around for 3+ months and one bud had two seeds, the only two seeds found in the entire batch. Anyway here they are at 2 and a half months veg. They are growing in coco/perlite with floranova nutes. They are going in 15 liter pots tomm.


----------



## Stoner from the south (Jun 18, 2015)

Here's a another pic I wanted to share with some of you vets. One plant is showing just a few pistils here and there but the other pheno is starting to stack them on. Do you guys thinks it's beginning to flower? Also the first picture is these awesome double serrated leaves that are on both plants, one plant is really slimy smelling even in veg and the other is very piney. I wish I knew the exact strain.


----------



## nuggs (Jun 18, 2015)

did you just move them outside?


----------



## Stoner from the south (Jun 18, 2015)

nuggs said:


> did you just move them outside?


No I didn't put them out fully until about 3 weeks ago, I started them from seed in April on a 18-6 light schedule and gradually increased the dark period to get it close to our day length here in tn but they've been outside fully for about 4 weeks or so I'd guess.


----------



## TWS (Jun 18, 2015)

Sour Kush



Woodie Og



Chem 4



Chem Dawg



Skywalker


----------



## 757growin (Jun 18, 2015)

TWS said:


> Sour Kush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might need to sharpen the weed Wacker for the gh again this year! Looks good dude!


----------



## TWS (Jun 18, 2015)

yea, I hope not. Been topping the shit out of them . Think I might be ok when I start tucking them into their cages but it will be a wall to wall hedge .LOL

and of course we got this

https://www.rollitup.org/t/t-dubs-tide.862447/page-3#post-11685396


----------



## TWS (Jun 18, 2015)

Solstice is coming up . About a month and a half of solid vegg time left.


----------



## TWS (Jun 18, 2015)

Stoner from the south said:


> View attachment 3443090 View attachment 3443088 Here's a another pic I wanted to share with some of you vets. One plant is showing just a few pistils here and there but the other pheno is starting to stack them on. Do you guys thinks it's beginning to flower? Also the first picture is these awesome double serrated leaves that are on both plants, one plant is really slimy smelling even in veg and the other is very piney. I wish I knew the exact strain.


 I would have to say that at least the one is flowering.


----------



## Stoner from the south (Jun 18, 2015)

TWS said:


> I would have to say that at least the one is flowering.


I was kinda thinking the same thing but the other plant is in the exact same conditions so maybe it's just ready to flower idk. Do you think I could still transplant it or should I just let it finish in the 2 gal?


----------



## TWS (Jun 18, 2015)

transplant


----------



## Stoner from the south (Jun 18, 2015)

TWS said:


> transplant


Thanks for the insight, I had just went and bought new 15 liter pots today was going to tomorrow but the pistils got me worried but anyway thanks again @TWS


----------



## nuggs (Jun 19, 2015)

I second the transplant. give it as much sun as possible and it will flip back .It's not that far in flower.


----------



## oragrow (Jun 19, 2015)

My humble grow,

Afghan Black = ( Afghani x Black Domina) x (Skunk )
BASH = Amnesia (Core's Cut)/Danish Gold X Blue Satellite 2.2 (breeder Steve)
Blue SnowDog = Snowdog BX1 x Blue Satellite 2.2 (Breeder Steve)

Looks like I need to add support.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm catching up to you guys!  
Small fry OG .


----------



## shynee mac (Jun 19, 2015)

Veggiez n Thingz!


----------



## Stoner from the south (Jun 19, 2015)

nuggs said:


> I second the transplant. give it as much sun as possible and it will flip back .It's not that far in flower.


I'm in full sun for atleast 7 hrs a day and that's about as much as I can give them without showing them to all the neighbors lol


----------



## timfbmx (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice Plants TWS. Very lush and healthy. I grew some last year in those exact kiddie pools. My highest yeilld off 1 plant was just over 2 lbs. And mine were smaller than yours and not as lush at this time last year.


----------



## nuggs (Jun 19, 2015)

Stoner from the south said:


> I'm in full sun for atleast 7 hrs a day and that's about as much as I can give them without showing them to all the neighbors lol


61/2 hours is the very least of sun I'm told to produce buds.


----------



## mwine87 (Jun 19, 2015)

Southern California is Hot Hot Hot right now. I hope everyone is staying Hydrated and keeping those ladies watered. This summer is gonna be crazy hot.


----------



## Stoner from the south (Jun 19, 2015)

nuggs said:


> 61/2 hours is the very least of sun I'm told to produce buds.


I got two hps lamps today! One 400w and a 100w so I guess extending that sun a couple extra hrs won't be a problem now.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 20, 2015)

Made some hash tonight


----------



## TWS (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks. She kicking butt in the kiddie pool. ,


----------



## TWS (Jun 20, 2015)

it's hot.


----------



## TWS (Jun 20, 2015)

Happy fathers day weekend everyone.


----------



## unspecified (Jun 20, 2015)

Orange og crossed with romulan both seeds from wheezer. Tested from last years outdoor.


----------



## nuggs (Jun 20, 2015)

TWS said:


> Happy fathers day weekend everyone.


Same to you bro! I love your pick of geneitic's plants look really strong.


----------



## torturekiller420 (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## nuggs (Jun 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Made some hash tonight
> View attachment 3443881 View attachment 3443882


that looks trippy Doc ! what method did you use?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 20, 2015)

nuggs said:


> that looks trippy Doc ! what method did you use?


Ice water man. How y'all doing?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 21, 2015)

Happy Fathers Day everyone

Building a rabbit pen today with my wife for the family


----------



## papapayne (Jun 21, 2015)

Im curious to see how yours comes out! Are they tame to?


----------



## papapayne (Jun 21, 2015)

group shot


----------



## torturekiller420 (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 21, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Im curious to see how yours comes out! Are they tame to?


Yea they are tame man. Your girl will love them and the pen is getting made with the pallet wood.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jun 21, 2015)

Back from a four day jeep trip.. Wow amazing how the plants grow when you don't see them everyday.. Huge thanks to @mwine87 for checking on my ladies and giving them extra water while I was gone.. Pretty sure you saved a few lives from the hot hot temps..

Lemon Kush


@Mohican mystery seedling looking good



2 bubba Jurple



Purple haze



Purple haze 2



Blue dream with 2 Jurple in front


----------



## pmt62382 (Jun 21, 2015)

Trainwreck
Week 2
 
Week 3
 
Peace to all the Growers


----------



## fumble (Jun 22, 2015)

looking damn fine everyone!


----------



## 757growin (Jun 22, 2015)

Trunk porn & some future early august flowers


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 22, 2015)

You are all killing it this season! Thanks for making this thread one that I have to check on daily. You all kick some major ass! Keep them green!


----------



## torturekiller420 (Jun 22, 2015)

Training is a son of a bitch! Especially when you're still learning. I starting this one last night and did some more today, the amount of growth in the last 24hrs is unbelievable! Cant wait to do the rest of the bigger gals tomorrow. Its been a very physical last couple of days not to mention the heat in the afternoon is starting to get pretty intense. it will be nice to relax and spend the day training trees. I spent most of day shoveling and moving what seemed like 1000 wheel barrow loads of the dirt we bring in for filling pots, i managed to clear out an area for another 5 pallets. So much to do, it seems theres more work than time, haha.


----------



## TWS (Jun 22, 2015)

tough training day for me. right off the bat went to LST two big branches on my sour kush and cracked them right off the stock. so we splint them up and go screw it ! we will supper crop the rest of the plants. lost three smaller branches that way. One day I will have a place to grow where height don't matter. Pretty sick feeling to snap two big branches off but I have plenty of time to rebound.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 22, 2015)

TWS said:


> tough training day for me. right off the bat went to LST two big branches on my sour kush and cracked them right off the stock. so we splint them up and go screw it ! we will supper crop the rest of the plants. lost three smaller branches that way. One day I will have a place to grow where height don't matter. Pretty sick feeling to snap two big branches off but I have plenty of time to rebound.


Maybe fish sinkers tied to the end of branches would work ?
Keep putting a heavier sinker on each few days till its where u wanna tie it down to ..gd idea or bad idea ?


----------



## TWS (Jun 22, 2015)

good idea but patients are for hospitals and golf. lol


----------



## TWS (Jun 22, 2015)

I got some 3 pounders to from damn salmon fishing too . lol


----------



## Letstrip (Jun 23, 2015)

unspecified said:


> Orange og crossed with romulan both seeds from wheezer. Tested from last years outdoor.
> 
> View attachment 3444066


Damn that's an awesome result for outdoors 25 THC!


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 23, 2015)

23 days 12/12 kush x cheese










peace


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jun 23, 2015)

"Smile" male in full bloom. Collecting pollen now.. @Mohican one nice looking plant..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 23, 2015)

Sfv og
 
Gg4
 
AK 47


----------



## torturekiller420 (Jun 23, 2015)

Is anyone else to the point of training there plants yet? As in tying down the lower branches and tying other branches up, ect? Could you please post some pics? Or if you have pics of previous crops thatll work too. Ive tried searching but im just not finding what im looking for. Im just curious how others do it and also as a reference. 

Another busy day in the gardens, to tired and sore thoe to upload pics yet tonite, sorry gentlemen


----------



## nuggs (Jun 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Ice water man. How y'all doing?


Good doc!


Letstrip said:


> Damn that's an awesome result for outdoors 25 THC!


It was 32 %!


----------



## Cam Roll (Jun 23, 2015)

These grows are bad fucking ass. What a season.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 24, 2015)

Blue dream

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## papapayne (Jun 24, 2015)

breeders boutique cheese surprise


Wet Dreams



groupie love


----------



## getawaymountain (Jun 24, 2015)

the greenhouse is doing good and all the new ones are up and growing fast


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 24, 2015)

Kick ass people. Nice to see so many good gardens this year.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 24, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Kick ass people. Nice to see so many good gardens this year.


This thread is inspiring perhaps the best growing thread on riu since the kush lovers thread
so many beautiful plants and a peaceful vibe 
Rabbit is awesome too


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jun 24, 2015)

That is one health happy plant!! 

QUOTE="mwooten102, post: 11700160, member: 330587"]

Blue dream

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app[/QUOTE]


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jun 24, 2015)

I am going to have to do something since my blue dream has reached 6 foot now. 



torturekiller420 said:


> Is anyone else to the point of training there plants yet? As in tying down the lower branches and tying other branches up, ect? Could you please post some pics? Or if you have pics of previous crops thatll work too. Ive tried searching but im just not finding what im looking for. Im just curious how others do it and also as a reference.
> 
> Another busy day in the gardens, to tired and sore thoe to upload pics yet tonite, sorry gentlemen


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 24, 2015)

]


skunkd0c said:


> This thread is inspiring perhaps the best growing thread on riu since the kush lovers thread
> so many beautiful plants and a peaceful vibe
> Rabbit is awesome too


I thought the main outdoor grow thread last year was the best one to...almost time for a pic of the day


----------



## ragieboyyy (Jun 24, 2015)

Filling in nicely.. 

NYPD

GDP

Master Kush

GH shot


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## torturekiller420 (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## torturekiller420 (Jun 24, 2015)

Heres some of the smaller plants, 27gal tots, some 20-25gal pots, 45gal smart pots, and then theres J.T.R. in the big 100gal pot. On this side of the yard other than Jack we have Strawberry Caugh. BlackBerry Kush, LSD, Bubba Kush, Maui Waui, Fire, Purple Diesel, Stars, Pineapple chunk, and some odds and ends strains. The greenhouse has been one of my latest projects, a couple days ago all it was was a greenhouse with dead weeds (pre -prepped obviously). Now its a Mother/clone/seedling chamber plus storage. Inside the greenhouse is a Stars Indica mother and about a dozen Puppies breath seedlings. I have a handful of clones I took as well that are the result of my tuggin a branch too much during training(normally I support from 2 points up and 1 point pulling down) These things happen I suppose, now that branch is half a dozen...errr 5 clones that seem to be taking well. Ill move them to the greenhouse im hoping early next week. Have a great night everyone!


----------



## torturekiller420 (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## papapayne (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 25, 2015)

Whats that strain that has a bald head on it


----------



## papapayne (Jun 25, 2015)

lol its a gogi og. Bald head is me. 27 years old and going bald...amazing what a few combat tours do to your hairline


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 25, 2015)

lol nknew it was you but imagine if the strain actually had the word bald in it lol...chuck pollen on it and call it baldxgogi og ..you have seen a lot in your short life my friend with a few tours already hope your grow is trouble free !


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 25, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I thought the main outdoor grow thread last year was the best one to...almost time for a pic of the day


i noticed a pattern emerging myself
any thread that has F.M.I.L.Y on it is normally the best of both indoor and outdoor, he was on this thread  , i haven't seen him around for a while, hope all is well

peace


----------



## 757growin (Jun 25, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> i noticed a pattern emerging myself
> any thread that has F.M.I.L.Y on it is normally the best of both indoor and outdoor, he was on this thread  , i haven't seen him around for a while, hope all is well
> 
> peace


Just talked to him the other day. He's doing good and got himself a new place. I will try and remember to tell him you were asking..


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 25, 2015)

757growin said:


> Just talked to him the other day. He's doing good and got himself a new place. I will try and remember to tell him you were asking..


Thanks for the update, i am not sure he will remember me that well, we never spoke often 
you could tell him i am an admirer of his work though, and it would be nice to see his pics again


----------



## papapayne (Jun 25, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> lol nknew it was you but imagine if the strain actually had the word bald in it lol...chuck pollen on it and call it baldxgogi og ..you have seen a lot in your short life my friend with a few tours already hope your grow is trouble free !


yea i have...could have been much worse life, and hell, still could still get worse! Here's hoping for an uneventful few years.


----------



## fumble (Jun 25, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> i noticed a pattern emerging myself
> any thread that has F.M.I.L.Y on it is normally the best of both indoor and outdoor, he was on this thread  , i haven't seen him around for a while, hope all is well
> 
> peace


totally agree with you Skunkd ...I have a few of his beans going now...a Purple Le Pew, OG18 x Skunk, and a Cheese. PLP is my fave strain mmmmm


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 25, 2015)

MMmmm PLP knocked my face in last season Fumble..  Glad you are running it again.


----------



## papapayne (Jun 25, 2015)

i have heard awesome things about PLP


----------



## shaggy340 (Jun 25, 2015)

ok heres my biggest plant in my garden pre started my seeds in march planted the end of may and she has grow taller then me already and im 5'9 strain is cindys blue cheese. and heres all my plants all from seed but one plant last one in the row of 3 came from clone and its a dream queen. the first plant is a mastadon and the plant in the middle is another cindys blue cheese counting down the days until legalization here in oregon


----------



## papapayne (Jun 25, 2015)

Supposed to hit 98 in my,area this,weekend and 101 next weekend, you guys do anything,special when expecting high temps?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jun 25, 2015)

different view of my little garden, the far left plant is the fat blue dream  BX of Blue Dream x Love child.. This is my 2nd year growing MMJ and if not for so many people here on RIU I don't think I would be growing such awesome plants.. The fact that I learned about Bud worms on RIU last year before the season started on how to spot them and treat, saved my plants last year.. 

As you may know the long days of sunlight have peaked and each day is getting shorter. I am still fertilizing with my fish fertilizer and have just begun to applying a little Maxsea 3-20-20 so it will be in the soil and the plant as flower development begins. 
2nd pic. I started putting the wire fence in to train the purple haze, I can add another row and just keep it going where the plants are in pots, it gets sun most all day. I have cut the holes bigger where the stems go so as they get bigger they won't get girdled by the wire.
3rd pic is my first tomato of the season, lemon boy..


----------



## shaggy340 (Jun 25, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Supposed to hit 98 in my,area this,weekend and 101 next weekend, you guys do anything,special when expecting high temps?


 yeah suppose to get in the 100 plus for a week straight and i just water more all you can do really.


----------



## TWS (Jun 25, 2015)

lol. that's normal around here . 110 is hot. Been running 95-100 here for weeks now


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 25, 2015)

shaggy340 said:


> yeah suppose to get in the 100 plus for a week straight and i just water more all you can do really.


Damn 110 on Saturday ? That's heat.


----------



## papapayne (Jun 25, 2015)

have the plants seemed to mind?


----------



## TWS (Jun 25, 2015)

nope, they grow like a weed  just need more water.


----------



## Letstrip (Jun 25, 2015)

nuggs said:


> Good doc!
> 
> It was 32 %!


Wait it was?! Aw I see the THCa  Man alot of indoors isnt even good haha


----------



## torturekiller420 (Jun 25, 2015)

Are you guys that are expecting heat on the west coast? And yea, any tricks to keep the plants happy this summer in this extreme heat? or suggestions on things to avoid? \

Thanks guys!


----------



## papapayne (Jun 25, 2015)

im in the Willamette valley of oregon


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 26, 2015)

shaggy340 said:


> yeah suppose to get in the 100 plus for a week straight and i just water more all you can do really.


swim naked in my cold spa


----------



## deano88 (Jun 26, 2015)

this was my first ever grow 2 plants I grew last year only using seasol range anyone know or guess strain as I was given seeds from a friend i would love to grow again and do you think it's good for a first attempt at growing weed


----------



## torturekiller420 (Jun 26, 2015)

Were pretty close PapaPayne, Id say less than an hour. 
Heres some pics of my first male ever, discovered last night. Fucking sucks!!! But that explains the beans ive found on the indoor now as well, how long hes been there, idk. Its really only definitively showing in that one branch, Time to bust out the white lab suit and mask and clean this mess up then clean myself up. Try to stay cool everyone, Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 26, 2015)

111-112 for a high today


----------



## Joedank (Jun 26, 2015)

blue dream in the front pushing 6 ft x 6ft this cut just loves the heat!  GhoSt Og light Dep


torturekiller420 said:


> Are you guys that are expecting heat on the west coast? And yea, any tricks to keep the plants happy this summer in this extreme heat? or suggestions on things to avoid? \
> 
> Thanks guys!


avoid high ppms (above)2000 . add ksil or dynagro protec to fertigation water . use ferts with a bit of boron. siliaca controls cell trugidity, and boron sap pressure. cracking in the base of plants is not enough of both in proper relation and overwatering...


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 26, 2015)

TWS said:


> nope, they grow like a weed  just need more water.





Joedank said:


> this cut just loves the heat!


i see the same even from an indoor perspective, my plants always grow quicker during the summer months when inside temps are 85-90
the plants thrive in these hotter conditions hydroponically, when many indoor growers try to keep temps at 75f

as tws said all they do is drink a lot more water to keep cool, the plant i posted is drinking 10L per day
there is no evaporation from the tank, some folk find it hard to believe plants can drink this much water
the colas are 12-14 inch from 2x600hps the leaves at the top of the canopy are always very cool to the touch

peace


----------



## torturekiller420 (Jun 26, 2015)

Speaking of cuts that love the heat, this Maui is definitely one happy gal(all our Mauis are this way) Got rid of that fuckin male too...makes me sad to see the bare spot now in the yard.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 26, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> 111-112 for a high today


I seen that shit last night on the TV, 111 was the forecast high for Redding...WTF.
103 already here today by noon. We should top out at 106-107 today.
I hear helicopters flying....not good. Either a fire or looking for dope, both bad news.
TMB-


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 26, 2015)

Late start but I will have something this season.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 26, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Late start but I will have something this season.
> View attachment 3448416


Your late starts are already bigger than mine.


----------



## papapayne (Jun 26, 2015)

awesome ABM!


----------



## papapayne (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Joedank (Jun 26, 2015)

Males in the light dep . collecting pollen for freezing and later dipersal . while i trim my last dep .... i love summer. foodog f3, cannatonic x dubking, daze, g13 haze...


----------



## torturekiller420 (Jun 26, 2015)

I used a lawn chair for some size comparison. Also the roots and stalk from the male.


----------



## torturekiller420 (Jun 26, 2015)

another project of mine....waiting to finish it thoe. Eventually this is where next years outdoor will start. Were adding 16x1000w HPS lights up outside on the side lot where im building a structure to allow us to grow all year round like we are outdoors


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jun 26, 2015)

"Solar" 
A @Mohican made cross. Too early to get a real good stem rub smell.


----------



## Stoner from the south (Jun 26, 2015)

Jager plants flowering coming on strong, 2 weeks in and excitement is building!


----------



## pmt62382 (Jun 26, 2015)

Trainwreck
Peace


----------



## mwine87 (Jun 26, 2015)

My phone was out for a week, only internet I have. WOW is all I have to say! Everyone has beautiful, well loved gardens! All this pruning talk.. I've got a pretty heavy hand. I did alot of bending, but not breaking this past week. I'll get some pics up in the morning. Almost snapped a few, but tape and supports help repair my damage.
@FLkeys1, your Blue Dream was already eye to eye with me last weekend. I'm 6'2". That thing is gonna put out.

Seriously, everyone's got some awesome plants.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 27, 2015)

torturekiller420 said:


> another project of mine....waiting to finish it thoe. Eventually this is where next years outdoor will start. Were adding 16x1000w HPS lights up outside on the side lot where im building a structure to allow us to grow all year round like we are outdoors
> View attachment 3448559


just a few more days and we will be rec legal


----------



## torturekiller420 (Jun 27, 2015)

I know! I cant wait!!! This is a medical grow but im already planning and working with investors on setting up a commercial grow for when rec takes effect fully next year. Its going to be interesting to see what legalization does to Oregon, I honestly hope it doesn't blow up out of control like it did Colorado.


----------



## unspecified (Jun 27, 2015)

Show some one how to grow then they start growing bigger plants than you...


----------



## mwine87 (Jun 27, 2015)

1st is a Lemon Kush I've trained a bit.
2nd (left to right) Blue dream x Mulanje, Revegged Lemon Kush (pollinated with Blue dream pollen), Papaya by Nirvana.
4th is the lemon kush in the 1st. Behind it is another Blue dream, lemon kush, papaya combo. There is a Bubba Jurple floating around.. I have a couple too many. Next season will be "less is more".


----------



## shaggy340 (Jun 27, 2015)

heres a pic that i took today of all my gals they grow so quick the last pic that i posted of all them was a week old.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 27, 2015)

I never did sacrifice the koala. Here's to to the sun gods for females.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 27, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> i see the same even from an indoor perspective, my plants always grow quicker during the summer months when inside temps are 85-90
> the plants thrive in these hotter conditions hydroponically, when many indoor growers try to keep temps at 75f
> 
> as tws said all they do is drink a lot more water to keep cool, the plant i posted is drinking 10L per day
> ...


clones or hso seeds?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 27, 2015)

I got 4 of my holes dug today and filled back in ready to transplant. Only 4 more to dig and a barrer cloth to hold the soil. Then I will transplant them. They will have 3 ft x 3 ft of soil and then the surrounding native soil.rings are 8in above ground level.


----------



## unspecified (Jun 28, 2015)

Some of them are my tomatoes.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 28, 2015)

unspecified said:


> Some of them are my tomatoes.
> View attachment 3449711


Looks great.
Looks like you need to clean those gutters before winter....LOL
TMB-
1 more bong hit then off to work!


----------



## unspecified (Jun 28, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Looks great.
> Looks like you need to clean those gutters before winter....LOL
> TMB-
> 1 more bong hit then off to work!


yeah i bought a repo that sat empty and had a couple break-ins. It wasnt the prettiest when i got it...
I need to put a new roof and gutters on. My house is fallung apart but i bought it knowing what needed to be done. Already had to replace siding, and patch the roof, replace a couple lights and the water shut off under the sinks were leaking. I got the house for 214k and the appraisal came back at 240k before i spent 5k on septic, fixed all the plumbing and cleared the yard of debris. After we just finished a refi (full interest point lower) and it appraised at 265k. one of the houses on my street is for sale for 359k so Im happy with my purchase!


----------



## deano88 (Jun 28, 2015)

this is my first time under lights growing in coco soil and vermiculite mix I'm just wondering why my leaves are discolored around edges I'm pretty sure it could be a magnesium deficiency just no sure I'm also using a 400w hps cooltube and a large 300w cfl dual spectrum to add a bit of blue spectrum what do you guys think ?? I also use all seasol products seasol heath treatment seasol powerfeed and seasol veggies extra fish emulsion


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 28, 2015)

unspecified said:


> yeah i bought a repo that sat empty and had a couple break-ins. It wasnt the prettiest when i got it...
> I need to put a new roof and gutters on. My house is fallung apart but i bought it knowing what needed to be done. Already had to replace siding, and patch the roof, replace a couple lights and the water shut off under the sinks were leaking. I got the house for 214k and the appraisal came back at 240k before i spent 5k on septic, fixed all the plumbing and cleared the yard of debris. After we just finished a refi (full interest point lower) and it appraised at 265k. one of the houses on my street is for sale for 359k so Im happy with my purchase!


Hell ya!
Looks like the value is still building (growing) from the looks of your back yard!!!
Great deal for sure, no shame in owning a piece of California!
Nothing a little elbow grease can't fix!
TMB-


----------



## unspecified (Jun 28, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Hell ya!
> Looks like the value is still building (growing) from the looks of your back yard!!!
> Great deal for sure, no shame in owning a piece of California!
> Nothing a little elbow grease can't fix!
> TMB-


My last house was awesome! It went up 60k in two years! I like to buy low and get high.. Um I mean sell High!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 28, 2015)

unspecified said:


> My last house was awesome! It went up 60k in two years! I like to buy low and get high.. Um I mean sell High!


Man that is great. The wife and I plan to flip some houses, but I have been told up here around Eugene is a shit market for it. Good thing is I can tear one down and put it back so contractor cost / labor cost stay low for me.


----------



## papapayne (Jun 28, 2015)

The thing to do in eugene is buying rehab properties, fix em and rent them. The rental market is fucking brutal man, the fill instantly!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 28, 2015)

papapayne said:


> The thing to do in eugene is buying rehab properties, fix em and rent them. The rental market is fucking brutal man, the fill instantly!


I am not big on owning rent property. Can be a lot of bs involved.


----------



## papapayne (Jun 28, 2015)

Yea that's true


----------



## torturekiller420 (Jun 28, 2015)

Some Pineaple chunk from the indoor. Our new yard dog. Mastiff x Pitt mix, comes from a line of garden security dogs. And some touch ups on the green house. Added some more lights and after coming out the last couple mornings and seeing moths on the seedlings and mothers I decided to try and find a solution. Your move moths....


----------



## Incognigrow (Jun 28, 2015)

We'll the grow is going great. Popping the last 3 tomorrow, Kosher Kush, Cookies Kush, and Double Black. All fast flowering except kosher but it should make it it stays fair here till late November usually.


----------



## unspecified (Jun 29, 2015)

Today 5 or 6 years ago when I started really getting into outdoor
 

A couple days ago this year


----------



## unspecified (Jun 29, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man that is great. The wife and I plan to flip some houses, but I have been told up here around Eugene is a shit market for it. Good thing is I can tear one down and put it back so contractor cost / labor cost stay low for me.


Thats the best imo, sweat equity! live in it and fix it then sell it. Repo homes are basicilly less appealing just because they are empty rather than someone living there and potential problems. Get a good home inspection so you know what you are getting into and the value basically increases just by you moving in.


----------



## norcal mmj (Jun 29, 2015)

Here's a little update from the garden. Topped again today and everyone is looking great.


----------



## papapayne (Jun 29, 2015)

looking great guys!

Cute ass puppy to by the way.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 29, 2015)

Day 30 12/12 
 
 
peace


----------



## ISK (Jun 29, 2015)

torturekiller420 said:


> Our new yard dog. Mastiff x Pitt mix, comes from a line of garden security dogs.


OMG...what a cute puppy...I love her...or is it a him?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 29, 2015)

unspecified said:


> Thats the best imo, sweat equity! live in it and fix it then sell it. Repo homes are basicilly less appealing just because they are empty rather than someone living there and potential problems. Get a good home inspection so you know what you are getting into and the value basically increases just by you moving in.


Yea I used to do home inspections and owned a remodel company for a few years till we wanted to move. Been building just cabinets for the past three years now. I have made it a point to become proficient at most all the skills needed just to flip house one day. Has come in handy for PapaPayne since I got out west.


----------



## unspecified (Jun 29, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea I used to do home inspections and owned a remodel company for a few years till we wanted to move. Been building just cabinets for the past three years now. I have made it a point to become proficient at most all the skills needed just to flip house one day. Has come in handy for PapaPayne since I got out west.


I'm lucky my high school was good enough and had enough funding to pick out kids like me and put them in classes to frame walls, run power and water, and rebuild small motors... They were all about not having kids fail later in life, college isnt for everyone so they taught work skills early. Now I build my own race cars and fix my house. I like to think Im pretty handy but after seeing treemans house... I'm more of a fixer upper...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 30, 2015)

unspecified said:


> I'm lucky my high school was good enough and had enough funding to pick out kids like me and put them in classes to frame walls, run power and water, and rebuild small motors... They were all about not having kids fail later in life, college isnt for everyone so they taught work skills early. Now I build my own race cars and fix my house. I like to think Im pretty handy but after seeing treemans house... I'm more of a fixer upper...


I had baby's to feed so I did not like to say I can't do that. I went to school in Atlanta and did the vocational classes too. I took auto mechanics, and graphic design classes till I dropped out and moved out of my folks place. What kind of race car you working on? We want a 34 5 window Chevy coupe to play with.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 30, 2015)

unspecified said:


> I'm lucky my high school was good enough and had enough funding to pick out kids like me and put them in classes to frame walls, run power and water, and rebuild small motors... They were all about not having kids fail later in life, college isnt for everyone so they taught work skills early. Now I build my own race cars and fix my house. I like to think Im pretty handy but after seeing treemans house... I'm more of a fixer upper...


Some kind words there buddy....thanks.
It's a small house, but it's home!
TMB-
Just got the final from the county on my addition/conversion on Friday!
TMB-


----------



## unspecified (Jun 30, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I had baby's to feed so I did not like to say I can't do that. I went to school in Atlanta and did the vocational classes too. I took auto mechanics, and graphic design classes till I dropped out and moved out of my folks place. What kind of race car you working on? We want a 34 5 window Chevy coupe to play with.


I have a couple 1995 subaru imprezas fully converted to Japanese STI's
 
my wagon is a all factory subaru parts and makes 280hp, daily driver.
The sedan puts out a little over 350
 

But.... the sedan had a little meeting with a tree ar 55mph so 8ts getting rebuilt to make 500+
 


Heres a 4th and fifth gear pull in my station wagon.


----------



## unspecified (Jun 30, 2015)

norcal mmj said:


> Here's a little update from the garden. Topped again today and everyone is looking great. View attachment 3450680View attachment 3450682


Have you ever tried just bending them instead of topping? Less stress and you dont lose that that part. The cages you have going should work really well for it.
  

You still get multiple tops just with less stress.


----------



## unspecified (Jun 30, 2015)

@ruby fruit you guys like subarus down there dont you? Im thinking I would have a blast down there with a subaru!


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 30, 2015)

Keeping them going. Added a reject HSO Blue Dream from Woot's garden.


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 30, 2015)

unspecified said:


> @ruby fruit you guys like subarus down there dont you? Im thinking I would have a blast down there with a subaru!


Man I want one! A 2.5RS with a STi swap would be a blast! I love the wagon too.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 30, 2015)

unspecified said:


> @ruby fruit you guys like subarus down there dont you? Im thinking I would have a blast down there with a subaru!


Friend of mine has the xv 2014 model i think it is 6 speed manual ..
Country driving here is awesome for cars like that jacked up with more power


----------



## unspecified (Jun 30, 2015)

One week in a home made cloner



Dont be afraid to take large clones!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 30, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Keeping them going. Added a reject HSO Blue Dream from Woot's garden.
> View attachment 3451120
> View attachment 3451121


You ended up getting it cool


----------



## treemansbuds (Jun 30, 2015)

unspecified said:


> I have a couple 1995 subaru imprezas fully converted to Japanese STI's
> View attachment 3451105
> my wagon is a all factory subaru parts and makes 280hp, daily driver.
> The sedan puts out a little over 350
> ...


Damn I love this dude!
Driving one handed at 130+MPH....WOW
When we go fishing I'll drive!
LOL
TMB-


----------



## Garden Boss (Jun 30, 2015)

unspecified said:


> Have you ever tried just bending them instead of topping? Less stress and you dont lose that that part. The cages you have going should work really well for it.
> View attachment 3451116 View attachment 3451116
> 
> You still get multiple tops just with less stress.


I like topping personally. It never seemed to stress them out for me.
Here's a pic from this time last year, June 27th 2014.


----------



## unspecified (Jun 30, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Damn I love this dude!
> Driving one handed at 130+MPH....WOW
> When we go fishing I'll drive!
> LOL
> TMB-


I raced a mustang while towing my boat before... He wasn't too happy that I started pulling away...


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jun 30, 2015)

You think these look like mite spots. They do but they don't to me. If it is that sucks ass. So damn small yet. I'm hoping its some other random plant stress. I hope I cleaned my pot good enough. 

Pics are yesterday eve and this am(at the center of blade)
  
Those specs are soil 

This AM


----------



## unspecified (Jun 30, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Damn I love this dude!
> Driving one handed at 130+MPH....WOW
> When we go fishing I'll drive!
> LOL
> TMB-


I don't drive like that with people in the car... that's why I had to hold the camera and drive...


----------



## reza92 (Jun 30, 2015)

unspecified said:


> @ruby fruit you guys like subarus down there dont you? Im thinking I would have a blast down there with a subaru!


well some people do, like myself.
I do a lot of stupid/fun stuff with my old girl.I love the fact shes oldschool with selective FWD/4WD


----------



## unspecified (Jun 30, 2015)

reza92 said:


> well some people do, like myself.
> I do a lot of stupid/fun stuff with my old girl.I love the fact shes oldschool with selective FWD/4WD
> 
> View attachment 3451179
> View attachment 3451181 View attachment 3451182


Hell yeah!!! push button on the top of the stick shift or the lever? I had a justy with the red button on top of the stick shift! Loved it! I love the old ones too! the ea18 was a pretty good motor! really easy to learn how to drive a stick in them, they just wouldn't stall and seemed like they would climb a tree if it had traction! Timing belts are super easy. one cam up one cam down. I use to have a couple of those as well! I would carry timing belts in the back. Put new belts on in less than 2 hours on the side of the road!


----------



## norcal mmj (Jun 30, 2015)

@unspecified i just do it like Mendo dope. If they grow trees like this topping all the time then that's how I do it. I haven't grow enough to find my own tech for outdoor yet. I recommend following theses guys.


----------



## reza92 (Jun 30, 2015)

unspecified said:


> Hell yeah!!! push button on the top of the stick shift or the lever? I had a justy with the red button on top of the stick shift! Loved it! I love the old ones too! the ea18 was a pretty good motor! really easy to learn how to drive a stick in them, they just wouldn't stall and seemed like they would climb a tree if it had traction! Timing belts are super easy. one cam up one cam down. I use to have a couple of those as well! I would carry timing belts in the back. Put new belts on in less than 2 hours on the side of the road!


mine is an ea82, its also efi instead of carby (which ive been told is hard to come by). i had a mate who also had an old wagon, his had the 4wd button ontop of the stick shift, i just have an extra lever down near the hand brake


----------



## unspecified (Jun 30, 2015)

norcal mmj said:


> @unspecified i just do it like Mendo dope. If they grow trees like this topping all the time then that's how I do it. I haven't grow enough to find my own tech for outdoor yet. I recommend following theses guys. View attachment 3451198


Ive been growing for a while. I tried topping and bending and prefer bending. Just in my experience topping wasnt as good as bending. I learned a lot from treeman, nuggs and JJ and a couple other old school guys here that grow the real monsters. Mine arent as big as some but I usually get 2-3 lbs per plant but have had just over 4 pound plants as well
 
august 14th last year, they are bigger this year.

Check out treemans thread for some monsters!
https://www.rollitup.org/t/tmbs-big-six-2015-outdoor.870545/page-18


----------



## unspecified (Jun 30, 2015)

reza92 said:


> mine is an ea82, its also efi instead of carby (which ive been told is hard to come by). i had a mate who also had an old wagon, his had the 4wd button ontop of the stick shift, i just have an extra lever down near the hand brake


Sorry ea82 is what i meant... i crossed it with the eJ18... stoner moment... great motors in those! The push button looks cool but would break, the lever is much more reliable! The efi cars were some of the last ones they made in those body styles. They were working on the EJ series motor with the legacy that was released in late 1989 and impreza late 1992. Im a bit of a subaru addict... I might buy one like yours as a daily driver, my current daily only gets about 16mpg.


----------



## unspecified (Jun 30, 2015)

norcal mmj said:


> @unspecified i just do it like Mendo dope. If they grow trees like this topping all the time then that's how I do it. I haven't grow enough to find my own tech for outdoor yet. I recommend following theses guys. View attachment 3451198


I dont know how i would follow them... this is the only form of social media im on. No twitter or facebook or any other thing like them...


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 30, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> I like topping personally. It never seemed to stress them out for me.
> Here's a pic from this time last year, June 27th 2014.


Looks beautiful  
i couldn't help notice your plants have their own speaker, my plants have a speaker too
what kind of music do yours like ?


----------



## norcal mmj (Jun 30, 2015)

@unspecified Mendo dope have a YouTube channel if your interested, they also make ganja themed music with a hip hop vibe. Cool dudes they reply to my questions on Instagram.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 30, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> Looks beautiful
> i couldn't help notice your plants have their own speaker, my plants have a speaker too
> what kind of music do yours like ?


They listen to this music....


----------



## BcDigger (Jun 30, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> They listen to this music....


And this 



@Garden Boss


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 1, 2015)

We are recreational legal here in Oregon!

All my holes are dug and the far left two plants have now been planted. They all will be in the ground today


----------



## unspecified (Jul 1, 2015)

Ready to plant tomorrow.


----------



## BcDigger (Jul 1, 2015)

Happy Canada Day!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 1, 2015)

unspecified said:


> Ready to plant tomorrow.View attachment 3451699


That has to be the biggest clone I have ever seen.. Very cool!!


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 1, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> We are recreational legal here in Oregon!
> View attachment 3451696
> All my holes are dug and the far left two plants have now been planted. They all will be in the ground today
> View attachment 3451697


Looking good!
It's going to get crowed down there.
TMB-


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 1, 2015)

Me and Miss. Blue Dream..


----------



## 757growin (Jul 1, 2015)

2 months of growth.


----------



## Six50 (Jul 1, 2015)

Does this look like a male?


----------



## Stoner from the south (Jul 1, 2015)

View attachment 3451499


Six50 said:


> Does this look like a male?


I can't really tell from that angle but the males usually look like a little crab claw starting out.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 1, 2015)

Six50 said:


> Does this look like a male?


Like stoner said. I'd just wait till you see a big cluster of balls to be sure.


----------



## TWS (Jul 1, 2015)

which is then Known as a cluster fuk.


----------



## TWS (Jul 1, 2015)

Moving right along . I think I might be where I need to be without being overgrown .
The couple of the plants on the left are mine. the right side is the boys.. Woodie front and center .



Chem dawg



Sour kush engulfing the kiddie pool
I split this down the center about 3", snapped a main branch off at the stock and fully snapped off and killed a main top LSTing . She never skipped a beat and the center stalk and main side branch healed in a week.




overview . The uncaged plants are Chem 4 and headband .


----------



## TWS (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## BLVDog (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## BLVDog (Jul 1, 2015)

Just gave everything a sum wet Betty and grow big . Got 3 sages ,1 holy grail,1 lee Roy og ,2 vanilla kush ,1 og13,1 cotton cady cane, 5 white widows and 18 tahoes(9 are in 15 gallons). Everything else is in 30 gallon grow bags or 4x4 raised beds


----------



## unspecified (Jul 1, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> That has to be the biggest clone I have ever seen.. Very cool!!


Thanks!
They root just as fas as small clones but save a week or two worth of growth as they are 2 or 3 times the size. 
  
1/3 bottle Dyna gro KLN (smallest bottle)
6-8 ounces Dyna gro Pro-Tek
4-6 cap fulls Clear Rez

most leaves stay green and dont need to be cut.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 1, 2015)

going to transplant her into a 5 gallon in a few minutes. .


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 1, 2015)

757growin said:


> 2 months of growth. View attachment 3452117 View attachment 3452118 View attachment 3452123 View attachment 3452124


Kicking ass and taking names I see.
Looking outstanding 757. I just started trimming the interior of my plants tonight,
Keep up the good work.
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 1, 2015)

Looks like the July 1st updates are on track. I see very few fuck ups this season. Keep up the good work fellow RIUers!
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 1, 2015)

*I'll pile on...*
A TMB BIG SIX update. Well the* MONSTER soil mix *(click on) did it's job. I have nice big plants on July 1st, now Maxsea 16-16-16 will start being fed. I'm starting full strength @ 5 gallons, then I water in another 5 gallons on top. It hardly dents those 200 gallon pots, so another 5 gallon feeding next week, then 2 weeks of 7.5 gallon feedings each, then 10 gallon feedings the last 2-3 weeks of veg. That gets me to mid August then I'll start backing off the Maxsea 16-16-16, then 4-5 weeks of Maxsea 3-20-20. I finish off the last 5-6 weeks of flower with teas/flush.
TMB-


----------



## Joedank (Jul 1, 2015)

grow grow grow


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 2, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> *I'll pile on...*
> A TMB BIG SIX update. Well the* MONSTER soil mix *(click on) did it's job. I have nice big plants on July 1st, now Maxsea 16-16-16 will start being fed. I'm starting full strength @ 5 gallons, then I water in another 5 gallons on top. It hardly dents those 200 gallon pots, so another 5 gallon feeding next week, then 2 weeks of 7.5 gallon feedings each, then 10 gallon feedings the last 2-3 weeks of veg. That gets me to mid August then I'll start backing off the Maxsea 16-16-16, then 4-5 weeks of Maxsea 3-20-20. I finish off the last 5-6 weeks of flower with teas/flush.
> TMB-


Killing it out there! Save me a bud of that sr71 this fall and I will have some goodies for you and everyone


----------



## papapayne (Jul 2, 2015)

happy july 1st everyone, hope all you fellow Oregonians are feeling proud to live in a legal state!


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 2, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Killing it out there! Save me a bud of that sr71 this fall and I will have some goodies for you and everyone


You like that SR-71, most do.
I'll have samples for all in December.
TMB-


----------



## atvman84 (Jul 2, 2015)

papapayne said:


> im in the Willamette valley of oregon


Same here lets hope for a dry september/october!!


----------



## atvman84 (Jul 2, 2015)

papapayne said:


> happy july 1st everyone, hope all you fellow Oregonians are feeling proud to live in a legal state!


The hoop houses look like they are worth getting to protech against direct rain. looks like they work real well


----------



## 757growin (Jul 2, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Kicking ass and taking names I see.
> Looking outstanding 757. I just started trimming the interior of my plants tonight,
> Keep up the good work.
> TMB-


Thanks tmb! Hope I can get em half as big as yours. Appreciate the nice words from a riu og


----------



## atvman84 (Jul 2, 2015)

papapayne said:


> happy july 1st everyone, hope all you fellow Oregonians are feeling proud to live in a legal state! Will A greenhouse or Hoop house like this One help keep mold off, if we get some rain showers , as long as there are Fans circulating enough air.
> ?


----------



## 757growin (Jul 2, 2015)

Got my cages up with hog panels getting delivered tomorrow to go across the tops


----------



## Mohican (Jul 2, 2015)

@Six50 - Looks like a girl to me!

@FLkeys1 - Blue Dream is huge!!!

@TWS - The supergirl in the pool is very sexy!


----------



## atvman84 (Jul 2, 2015)

757growin said:


> Got my cages up with hog panels getting delivered tomorrow to go across the tops View attachment 3452582 View attachment 3452583


Were at is there Fog like that this time of year? Washington? , wow..


----------



## 757growin (Jul 2, 2015)

atvman84 said:


> Were at is there Fog like that this time of year? Washington? , wow..


Lols. San Diego county!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 2, 2015)

Nice racing wheel on your wheelbarrow!


----------



## atvman84 (Jul 2, 2015)

757growin said:


> Lols. San Diego county!


thank you I was just really curious, never saw fog that thick in early July !! LOOKS WICKED IN THE MTNS!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 2, 2015)

I was out in Campo picking up some plexiglass from a guy I found on Craig's list. It is amazing out there! I never knew a place so beautiful was so close to SD.


----------



## pmt62382 (Jul 2, 2015)

Trainwreck
Week 3
 Week 4


----------



## papapayne (Jul 2, 2015)

Yea they work good to keep the rain off. I need to run extension cords out there to get fans going, but still have a while yet before that's really required. I have the plastic to put up on the roof, just need my ankle to heal up a bit so I can safely do it.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 2, 2015)

atvman84 said:


> Same here lets hope for a dry september/october!!


yea heres hoping!! this damn heat is crazy though! it seems more like california summer then an oregon summer


----------



## Mohican (Jul 2, 2015)

Oregon gets way hot!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 2, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Yea they work good to keep the rain off. I need to run extension cords out there to get fans going, but still have a while yet before that's really required. I have the plastic to put up on the roof, just need my ankle to heal up a bit so I can safely do it.


You think we can get it Sunday?


----------



## deano88 (Jul 2, 2015)

my new grow space 2 x afgahn kush and other pots are 3 x white widow 2 x Shiva skunk and 3x northern lights all seeds germed and sprouted just waiting for them to pop there little faces up


----------



## TWS (Jul 2, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Me and Miss. Blue Dream..
> 
> View attachment 3452116


 that BD is killer ! it's gonna be as tall as the palm tree..


----------



## TWS (Jul 2, 2015)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/t-dubs-tide.862447/page-4#post-11724364


----------



## papapayne (Jul 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> You think we can get it Sunday?


yea that would be cool


----------



## unspecified (Jul 3, 2015)

Any ideas? Pretty much lost a whole plant and this is a bottom branch of another...
@Joedank @nuggs @treemansbuds
I have only been feeding water with a splash of tea every 2 weeks...


----------



## papapayne (Jul 3, 2015)

From right to left dog kush, gogi og, then wet dreams


Cheese Surprise


Wet dreams on left gogi og on right


----------



## atvman84 (Jul 3, 2015)

plants growing crazy even with this heat!


----------



## atvman84 (Jul 3, 2015)

unspecified said:


> Any ideas? Pretty much lost a whole plant and this is a bottom branch of another...
> @Joedank @nuggs @treemansbuds
> I have only been feeding water with a splash of tea every 2 weeks...View attachment 3452977


Same this was happening to some of mine from the HEAT. so i had to move them into the shade cant afford to lose any plants good luck!!


----------



## TWS (Jul 3, 2015)

unspecified said:


> Any ideas? Pretty much lost a whole plant and this is a bottom branch of another...
> @Joedank @nuggs @treemansbuds
> I have only been feeding water with a splash of tea every 2 weeks...View attachment 3452977


 that looks like broad mites


----------



## nuggs (Jul 3, 2015)

looks pretty serious. Have you scoped the under side of the leaves? You lost a whole plant Already? @unspecified


----------



## Six50 (Jul 3, 2015)

Does This looks lik a male in the making. Im patiently waiting but don't want to waste any more time on it


----------



## Six50 (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## timfbmx (Jul 3, 2015)

No it doesn't look like a male Six. You will know a set of balls when you see them. They come in clusters.


----------



## nuggs (Jul 3, 2015)

unspecified said:


> Any ideas? Pretty much lost a whole plant and this is a bottom branch of another...
> @Joedank @nuggs @treemansbuds
> I have only been feeding water with a splash of tea every 2 weeks...View attachment 3452977


I'll drive down and visit you sat. See if we can figure out what's going on.


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 3, 2015)

Btog put out late May


----------



## unspecified (Jul 3, 2015)

TWS said:


> that looks like broad mites


Ill put it under the scope right now.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 3, 2015)

unspecified said:


> Any ideas? Pretty much lost a whole plant and this is a bottom branch of another...
> @Joedank @nuggs @treemansbuds
> I have only been feeding water with a splash of tea every 2 weeks...View attachment 3452977


what treeman said . BUT to scope it right
Broad Mite damage exhibits the following signs (Remember many issues exhibit these signs so please don’t assume Broad Mites without checking thoroughly with a microscope):

- Yellowing Tops

- Slow / Stunted Growth

- Curling of the leaves (More often concentrated on new growth)

- Pale stem hue

- Blotches / Destroyed Pistils

go to this link to see real pics and know for sure. http://pogenetics.com/?page_id=389

as far as the other plant that went down . have you looked for stem borer damage??? got me BAD one year...mice/rats too . but it's instant .
edit


nuggs said:


> I'll drive down and visit you sat. See if we can figure out what's going on.


your in good hands . hope yall get her sussed out . (might just ask him to bring 2 T of the mycotrol to hit her wit


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 4, 2015)

greenhouse is filling up nicely now


----------



## 757growin (Jul 4, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> greenhouse is filling up nicely now


That stove looks so small next to those monsters! May need to raise the roof getaway


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 4, 2015)

Happy 4th of July motherfuckers!


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 4, 2015)

i think that i'm going to dig down first lol...but i have definatley got to do something


----------



## nuggs (Jul 4, 2015)

Happy 4th to all members!


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 4, 2015)

same to you buddy


----------



## nuggs (Jul 4, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> i think that i'm going to dig down first lol...but i have definatley got to do something


nice to have that problem Huh?


----------



## nuggs (Jul 4, 2015)

Got the juice


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 4, 2015)

Happy Independance Day


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 4, 2015)

nuggs said:


> Got the juice


 good


----------



## doublejj (Jul 4, 2015)

Happy Independance Day 
View attachment 3453629[/QUOTE]


----------



## doublejj (Jul 4, 2015)

4th of July is another tough one for me. I don't like fireworks, they bring on flashbacks......


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 4, 2015)

doublejj said:


> 4th of July is another tough one for me. I don't like fireworks, they bring on flashbacks......


 i don't care much for exploding things either djj


----------



## Joedank (Jul 4, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> good





nuggs said:


> Got the juice



oh oh oh i want some too!!! my ladies NEED it (well my microbes too) super jelly.


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 4, 2015)

i got plenty of juice ( 4500 gallons) j dank


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 4, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> i got plenty of juice ( 4500 gallons) j dank


That is what the fuck I am talking about!


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> That is what the fuck I am talking about!


when ya use one tablespoon to a gallon of water it is alot !!


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 4, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> when ya use one tablespoon to a gallon of water it is alot !!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 4, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> when ya use one tablespoon to a gallon of water it is alot !!


Biggest batch I have ever seen. @papapayne looks like we need a pool and a septic tank aerator


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Biggest batch I have ever seen. @papapayne looks like we need a pool and a septic tank aerator


dont forget the 2 tons of seaweed in there also and the pics here is from the 10000 gallon batch we made in sutter creek ca. in 2013 where we used 4 tons of seaweed that was a big batch lol


----------



## TWS (Jul 4, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Happy 4th of July motherfuckers!
> View attachment 3453583
> View attachment 3453582



Smokin !


----------



## TWS (Jul 4, 2015)

doublejj said:


> 4th of July is another tough one for me. I don't like fireworks, they bring on flashbacks......



My dogs don't like fireworks either.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 4, 2015)

TWS said:


> My dogs don't like fireworks either.


I'll take that as a compliment....


----------



## Joedank (Jul 4, 2015)

TWS said:


> Smokin !


rocking tonight baby you aint joking!!


getawaymountain said:


> i got plenty of juice ( 4500 gallons) j dank


woah brother ! hero satus got the dank seeds and the dank feed to go wit it wow !


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 4, 2015)

Got on the juice last night...happy 4th to my american friends


----------



## TWS (Jul 4, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I'll take that as a compliment....



My Dogg , he don't like fireworks either.


----------



## TWS (Jul 4, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3453776 Got on the juice last night...happy 4th to my american friends



Thought that was BBQ sauce ?


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 5, 2015)

TWS said:


> Smokin !



perfect !! when is lunch ??


----------



## unspecified (Jul 5, 2015)

Joedank said:


> what treeman said . BUT to scope it right
> Broad Mite damage exhibits the following signs (Remember many issues exhibit these signs so please don’t assume Broad Mites without checking thoroughly with a microscope):
> 
> - Yellowing Tops
> ...


Thanks. Nuggs is bringing some spray. I didnt see any mites scoping from 30 - 200x. But only scoped two damaged leaves. Ill scope a couple more.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 5, 2015)

unspecified said:


> Thanks. Nuggs is bringing some spray. I didnt see any mites scoping from 30 - 200x. But only scoped two damaged leaves. Ill scope a couple more.


if you have a sec click on the link i provided and read about them if you have not . hard to find and see copywirte po organics.
this is broad mites "hitching a ride" on a white fly! so small they cant move far . they are/were RARE soooo my guess is somthing else.... i had a branch go down last night from grasshoppers "girldeling" it . proformed a small massacare in the greenhouse of all of them i could find . repeating "come back as somthing better" ..... massacare


----------



## unspecified (Jul 5, 2015)

Joedank said:


> if you have a sec click on the link i provided and read about them if you have not . hard to find and see View attachment 3454038copywirte po organics.
> this is broad mites "hitching a ride" on a white fly! so small they cant move far . they are/were RARE soooo my guess is somthing else.... i had a branch go down last night from grasshoppers "girldeling" it . proformed a small massacare in the greenhouse of all of them i could find . repeating "come back as somthing better" ..... massacare


Hmmmm maybe... the pics look pretty familiar And i am getting damage on my bell peppers.


----------



## nuggs (Jul 5, 2015)

It's the beginning of the end for your bug's! This is their last day in live form.


----------



## Cuttdogg7 (Jul 5, 2015)

Six50 said:


> Can any one help an let me know of these are male or female before I waste more time on them


From what I can see in the pic you are not showing any signs of sex yet. You need to wait till they're a little older or you could light Depp them to force them into showing.


----------



## myizm (Jul 5, 2015)

tangie ghost train haze before the scrog net and after


----------



## myizm (Jul 5, 2015)

Should a sativa dominant strain show sex already?


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 5, 2015)

Skirt up for a pic...


----------



## Stoner from the south (Jul 5, 2015)

flowering coming right along, this being my first grow the anticipation is killing me. I'm gonna do it right though a good drying and cure before I start chopping it all to hell for smoke.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 5, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Skirt up for a pic...


HOLY SHIT!
Look at that set up. The Boss has been a busy man. Light dep or fall run greenhouse?
(Can't be a fall run greenhouse those will get to big).
Great job Boss, keep up the good work.
TMB-


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 5, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Skirt up for a pic...


Props Boss!


----------



## TWS (Jul 5, 2015)

looks like a swap meet


----------



## papapayne (Jul 5, 2015)

nice man! @Garden Boss do you have a thread going? if so, mind linking?


----------



## TWS (Jul 5, 2015)

it's like on the first or second page . Do you need a weight estimate ?


----------



## BcDigger (Jul 6, 2015)

Candaycane cane autos are done 

 Topped and transplanted.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 6, 2015)

Some hash I had made with PapaPayne

Some heat purged bho I made with some ganddad balls buds. Got the wife all fucked up and she passed out


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 6, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> HOLY SHIT!
> Look at that set up. The Boss has been a busy man. Light dep or fall run greenhouse?
> (Can't be a fall run greenhouse those will get to big).
> Great job Boss, keep up the good work.
> TMB-


Light Dep. I need to get a new tarp asap tho. I want to start covering on the 15th.
Topping and training in the mean time 
Thanks man, you as well.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 6, 2015)

The hoop begins its journey into flower today.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## BcDigger (Jul 6, 2015)

First time making crosses, pollinated by paintbrush with 2 year old pollen. candycane x white grizzly.


----------



## nuggs (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice dark looking seed. How many days into flower do you polinate?


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 6, 2015)

Wishful thinking?! Goal is to fill the trellis to the top.


----------



## nuggs (Jul 6, 2015)

nuggs said:


> Nice dark looking seed. How many days into flower do you polinate?


how about you Mohican? same question


----------



## BcDigger (Jul 6, 2015)

I think it was early in week 2. Tbh I didn't even think it would work because the pollen was just in a jar in a cupboard in my garage for 2 years. I don't think that's proper storage lol


----------



## nuggs (Jul 6, 2015)

ok cool ! I usually do it at about 2nd or 3rd week. Just when the buds are starting to form.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 6, 2015)

I have done it as early as pre-flower and as late as well, very late. 

Each strain will handle it differently. I find that the best time is when the flowers are in the pom-pom stage. I seem to get the most seeds using that method.


----------



## nuggs (Jul 6, 2015)

ok thanks MO! I'm trying to think like you think LOL So when the bitch is sticky it ready?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes! Those nice plump white (or other colors) hairs are just looking for some pollen! Each one can create a seed. It is harder to pollinate a plant than you think. I was so frightened to expose the plant to pollen the first time that I only ended up with like 5 seeds. I was so angry!



Things are better now.


----------



## BcDigger (Jul 6, 2015)

It was only my second time making seeds. And my first time playing mother nature. The first time I made seeds I just let a male grow beside the female and killed it early after she started flowering and I got around 100 seeds. This time used a paintbrush and I only wanted a few. CC x WG I got 9 seeds. RevolverxWG I've only found 1 so far. And RevxSwampskunk I've only found 1 and it doesn't look quite
finished.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 6, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> View attachment 3454646
> First time making crosses, pollinated by paintbrush with 2 year old pollen. candycane x white grizzly.


How do u store ur pollen? I dried mine thoroughly and mixed with flour and rice, then froze it. It was not viable for me 6 months later. If I could store and maintain viable pollen, then that opens up lots of new possibilities.

Edit: lol, saw where u just left it on a shelf and it stayed viable. That's crazy.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 6, 2015)

5 weeks 12/12 kush x cheese


 
 

peace


----------



## Mohican (Jul 6, 2015)

I have heard that flour doesn't work.


----------



## TWS (Jul 6, 2015)

Flour finds the wet spot just fine.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 6, 2015)

I have heard of failures with flour.


----------



## nuggs (Jul 6, 2015)

I won't be saving any polen, other than what I'm collecting now from a mediquana . I have to keep the old strain going from seed.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Jul 6, 2015)

Looking good Papa!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 6, 2015)

I think I have russet mites:



What do you think?



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## doublejj (Jul 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I think I have russet mites:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Russet Mites are nothing to joke about Mo


----------



## TWS (Jul 6, 2015)

that calls for a " rock lobster " song. lol


----------



## Mohican (Jul 6, 2015)

Can't seem to do anything else about them!


----------



## TWS (Jul 6, 2015)

yea Mo, don't be so serious .


----------



## Mohican (Jul 6, 2015)

The Animal Cookies seems to be rid of them. I only used Azamax and Neem with a coco wet soap.



I think the worms help.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> The Animal Cookies seems to be rid of them. I only used Azamax and Neem with a coco wet soap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oscar the grouch approves of the above usage of trash cans







Oscar the grouch disapproves of the below usage of trash cans


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 6, 2015)

nuggs said:


> how about you Mohican? same question


I do 21 days after flowers show and pollenate for 3 to 5 days

Got some wax and shatter today.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 6, 2015)

Blue Dream reached 6.5 feet tall so today she was tied down, just need to get some stakes to support the weight as the buds fatten up.
At the end of this season the two 4x8 foot raised beds are coming out and I think will do 6x6 raised beds .
Each year I try and learn a little more  this is only. My 2nd season


----------



## mwine87 (Jul 6, 2015)

Panoramic view from my smoke spot in the yard.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 6, 2015)

Candyland in the pot has taken off...stinky already too. 1st tie down yesterday The white buffalo I decided to get in deeper. It was all lanky and stretchy. Slow grower at that. 

Here's still to hoping for some female. I'm feeling the one in the pot is female. Just by the looks of a few things. Crossing my toes


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## torturekiller420 (Jul 6, 2015)

Best picture ive taken yet this season....IMO


----------



## papapayne (Jul 7, 2015)

looking good all! Yea, i need to order me some mantis eggs!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 7, 2015)

papapayne said:


>


Thanks for taking the time to do the video thats great...looking good


----------



## papapayne (Jul 7, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Thanks for taking the time to do the video thats great...looking good


thanks man. hope you enjoy!


----------



## Letstrip (Jul 7, 2015)

torturekiller420 said:


> Best picture ive taken yet this season....IMO
> View attachment 3454938


Those things will actually get stoned as fuck of flowering plants lol Except they're green here. I had them on my plants all through veg and then I had one on my 6 - 7 week flowering Cotton Candy and man was he baked. Usually if you fuck with them they fly away or put there arms out and try to attack you this thing just wouldn't move it was stumbling all over the buds falling from one head to another eventually making its way to the ground were it just crawled along the dirt lol I put it back on the top but and it did the exact same thing, I dunno if they usually have red eyes but this thing did. Im not surprised I mean it was crawling over the resin glands then washing its face with its arms * Anyone else seen bugs stoned before?*

Also looking great everyone beautiful plants!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 7, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3454907 View attachment 3454908 View attachment 3454909


Rabbits rule! 
nice plants too


----------



## norcal mmj (Jul 7, 2015)

Spent yesterday pruning and tied all the tops down that need it.      This last one is Brian berry cough and is the big girl of the garden. Everyone is in 15 gallon pots with a 4 foot cage except the rusty bent cage is only 3 feet tall.


----------



## Marcshaun (Jul 7, 2015)

Here's the girls!!! Mendo purp and training day been in the ground for a month started from some club  clones


----------



## Marcshaun (Jul 7, 2015)

Pink pistols everywhere on my mendo purp outdoor. Here's a close up


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 7, 2015)

Last night I tied down one of the purple haze as well as the BD.. Stem rub on PH is getting little stronger, still smells like old spice to me.. My plan is to continue to add the flat wire and train the stems along it so it is not visible to people walking by as well as neighbors. The three in a row, last pic. are @Mohican "solar" they are starting to look really cool and stem rub can't figure out what it smells like.. Enjoy the dog days of summer and be kind to one another.

Purple haze


Purple Haze trunk
 

Three "solar"


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 7, 2015)

papapayne said:


> looking good all! Yea, i need to order me some mantis eggs!



It you were not so far away I would give you some egg sacks. I have many of them all over the garden each year.. I snapped this pic a few weeks back of this little one eating a grasshopper on the Blue Dream..


----------



## BcDigger (Jul 7, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> It you were not so far away I would give you some egg sacks. I have many of them all over the garden each year.. I snapped this pic a few weeks back of this little one eating a grasshopper on the Blue Dream..
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455395


Pic of the day!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 7, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Last night I tied down one of the purple haze as well as the BD.. Stem rub on PH is getting little stronger, still smells like old spice to me.. My plan is to continue to add the flat wire and train the stems along it so it is not visible to people walking by as well as neighbors. The three in a row, last pic. are @Mohican "solar" they are starting to look really cool and stem rub can't figure out what it smells like.. Enjoy the dog days of summer and be kind to one another.
> 
> Purple haze
> View attachment 3455389
> ...


I have clones of a local purple haze clone if you want me to save you one for next season let me know. Looks great by the way man! Great work


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 7, 2015)

Since starting an indo grow, I cut back on the outdo. I've got maybe 5 plants outdoors this year, including this little JBF4 X CCK cross I just transplanted into the ground. I've got a serious love buzz for this pheno!


----------



## Marcshaun (Jul 8, 2015)

Ladies and gentlemen I went outside to see how the girls measure up after a month in the ground straight from baby clone to the ground. So here are the measurements
   they put on damn near a foot in a Lil over 2 weeks


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 8, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have clones of a local purple haze clone if you want me to save you one for next season let me know. Looks great by the way man! Great work



Would love one, thanks!
Normally never look forward to winter but this year I am since I can't wait to see how this purple haze turns out.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 8, 2015)

@skunkd0c told me to come through. So, here I go.....


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 8, 2015)

I'll ruin all of you. I'll ruin you, like I ruined this website!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 8, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> I'll ruin all of you. I'll ruin you, like I ruined this website!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 8, 2015)

No bueno. Looks like over water but can't be. Didn't like the transplant I guess. Good thing i have two vegging indo

This I tried a supercrop but my damn thumb nail went a little in. Put it on yesterday. Small little cut anyway. But safe not sorry 
This dude came to the wrong side of the fence


----------



## Stoner from the south (Jul 8, 2015)

Well I've been hesitant to ask this ? Due to people saying you can't tell the strain by pics or descriptions but I'm gonna ask anyway. I got two female plants from a very skunky smelling very dense bud, the smoke was very good so I decide to grow them out. They have done very good but just wondering what strain they are is killing me so here's a couple pics and maybe you guys recognize this plant. The leaves have a double serration on a lot of them and the smell in veg was very piney or pine-sol smelling but now they are sweet/fruity almost chemical smelling now in flowering. Any guesses to what strain? Oh even if I never find out im still very happy with these, in fact I took my first ever clones and got all 4 to root and are now becoming mothers for indoor season and next season grows. I can post more pics if needed


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 8, 2015)

Stoner from the south said:


> View attachment 3456204 Well I've been hesitant to ask this ? Due to people saying you can't tell the strain by pics or descriptions but I'm gonna ask anyway. I got two female plants from a very skunky smelling very dense bud, the smoke was very good so I decide to grow them out. They have done very good but just wondering what strain they are is killing me so here's a couple pics and maybe you guys recognize this plant. The leaves have a double serration on a lot of them and the smell in veg was very piney or pine-sol smelling but now they are sweet/fruity almost chemical smelling now in flowering. Any guesses to what strain? Oh even if I never find out im still very happy with these, in fact I took my first ever clones and got all 4 to root and are now becoming mothers for indoor season and next season grows. View attachment 3456201I can post more pics if needed


Fantastic looking shaped leaves


----------



## Stoner from the south (Jul 8, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Fantastic looking shaped leaves


Thank you, I've only grown out 7-10 plants but this is by far the most beautiful plant I've ever had.


----------



## TWS (Jul 8, 2015)

how's my leafs look ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 8, 2015)

TWS said:


> how's my leafs look ?


Could look better


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 8, 2015)

TWS said:


> how's my leafs look ?


At least someone around here is gettin' laid...


----------



## Javadog (Jul 8, 2015)

Is that the Ace Purple Haze FLK? 

Beautiful work all!

JD

Pinworm being nutty again! :0)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 8, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Is that the Ace Purple Haze FLK?
> 
> Beautiful work all!
> 
> ...


Yea I think it is some clones he took off of the one you gave mo.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 8, 2015)

Awesome! I am so happy to see it in the hands of people
with time and skills. I saved the genetics and hope to try
it again, though via DWC in tent less than 7' high...doubtful...

P.S. I met FLK at SGs place. I brought everything for everyone. :0)

It was a bummer to hear that the Panama just dudded on him.
I will try that one again some time.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 9, 2015)

I will try and keep ya posted on how she turns out. I thought I got the cut from Mo, sorry I don't recall where he got it from.
I just grow plants keeping track of where they come from gets more fuzzy each year.. Or is that more purple


----------



## KushXOJ (Jul 9, 2015)

One of the Gsc x monster cookies f2s I crossed. I'm hoping its a girl really digging the structure. 

First female from the shuteye x polar bear og to show. A couple males shown sex a couple days earlier . I hope I at least get 3 females from the 10 seeds I popped. 

 
Another Shuteye x polar bear og


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 9, 2015)

KushXOJ said:


> One of the Gsc x monster cookies f2s I crossed. I'm hoping its a girl really digging the structure.
> View attachment 3456431
> First female from the shuteye x polar bear og to show. A couple males shown sex a couple days earlier . I hope I at least get 3 females from the 10 seeds I popped.
> 
> ...


Looking good man. I still have your beans to pop but I gotta get a new spot first.  You have some sexy bitches there!


----------



## Joedank (Jul 9, 2015)

about to start pulling my tarp on sunday as the moon stops waning . @Garden Boss i went with the doubled 6 mil again this year ... lol cheap and effective . just gotta move the strawberrie troughs .


----------



## Cuttdogg7 (Jul 9, 2015)

Master Kush Pheno northern lights auto  Mistry seeds from NirvanaOG Kush autos


----------



## unspecified (Jul 9, 2015)

coming along alright. Not as big as i was hoping for but...


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2015)

How do my leaves look?



Hey Java,
FLK was not at Jigs going away party. Too many bags of top shelf!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 9, 2015)

ones in the bush --the guerilla grow part of the season lol.. everything is taken off lately the one in the greenhouse is the church and the single plant pic outside is the pineapple chunk


----------



## papapayne (Jul 9, 2015)

as always, everyone's ladies (and gents) are doing well. Will get some pics of mine up.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Letstrip (Jul 9, 2015)

Found the pic of my praying mantis from my grow  Southern hem for anyone that doesn't know so this was only 4 or so months back in our season. Sure blends right in!


----------



## pmt62382 (Jul 10, 2015)

Trainwreck
Week 5


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 10, 2015)

A couple super silver haze


----------



## timfbmx (Jul 10, 2015)

That master kush is a beauty. dat color dough


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 10, 2015)

Started my own thread under FLkeys1 outdoor grow 2015. I will just be posting what I grow under that thread so people who want to see what I'm doing can view if they like.. 

Happy Growing!!


----------



## freemandrake (Jul 10, 2015)

So many nice plants, everyone is looking on track for the season. Keep the pics coming it gets me In the mood to prep for next season, as this one comes to an end.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 10, 2015)

freemandrake said:


> So many nice plants, everyone is looking on track for the season. Keep the pics coming it gets me In the mood to prep for next season, as this one comes to an end.
> View attachment 3457125


Im.with you there


----------



## Letstrip (Jul 10, 2015)

freemandrake said:


> So many nice plants, everyone is looking on track for the season. Keep the pics coming it gets me In the mood to prep for next season, as this one comes to an end.
> View attachment 3457125


Shes a beast!


----------



## Javadog (Jul 10, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> I will try and keep ya posted on how she turns out. I thought I got the cut from Mo, sorry I don't recall where he got it from.
> I just grow plants keeping track of where they come from gets more fuzzy each year.. Or is that more purple


I couldn't be happier that you are rocking it. :0)


----------



## atvman84 (Jul 11, 2015)

Querkle Flower day 22 starting to smell and trich up!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 11, 2015)

gorilla glue#4


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 11, 2015)

gorilla glue #4.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 11, 2015)

Well guys I will be spotty on here for the next couple weeks but will have a shit ton of goodies for you all to see after I get back on here. New room will be going and these girls should be stretching like crazy


----------



## norcal mmj (Jul 11, 2015)

Here's a month of growth. Think I'm Doing good ? Just been feeding compost and worm casting tea and cal mag. Got some organic bottles but there mostly for flower.


----------



## atvman84 (Jul 11, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well guys I will be spotty on here for the next couple weeks but will have a shit ton of goodies for you all to see after I get back on here. New room will be going and these girls should be stretching like crazy
> View attachment 3457515


your not that far from me in the valley, plants looking awesome though!
iv been wanting to get the Tan fabric pots too for heat control, are thos all Indica-hybride strains


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2015)

Looks like you could use a bit more water. Other than that I would say they look very healthy!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2015)

I love big fan leaves!





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## norcal mmj (Jul 11, 2015)

atvman84 said:


> your not that far from me in the valley, plants looking awesome though!
> iv been wanting to get the Tan fabric pots too for heat control, are thoughs all hybride strains


Mine are royal kush, blue dot, Leroy og and from seed space candy and Brian berry cough.


----------



## norcal mmj (Jul 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I love big fan leaves!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine don't get that big. Think it's the small pots ? Or maybe you have tiny hands lol.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2015)

These have some African genetics. Makes everything bigger!

My hands are huge, I can never find gardening gloves that fit!

These are in pots and they have huge leaves too:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## norcal mmj (Jul 11, 2015)

When I go to look at my grow today I'll find my biggest and compare.


----------



## atvman84 (Jul 11, 2015)

Spacebomb left. sour boggle right. big fan leaf.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2015)

I am making progress on the screen room:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 757growin (Jul 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I am making progress on the screen room:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like 3 years of progress! Looks good mo, but get that sucker put together already. Hopefully it will catch your stray pollen!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2015)

The curved part has added a level of complication that has made it a slow go. Things should progress nicely now until I run out of money. I guess I need to start taking seed donations


----------



## 757growin (Jul 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> The curved part has added a level of complication that has made it a slow go. Things should progress nicely now until I run out of money. I guess I need to start taking seed donations


Or some of that awesome looking hash you make! Look forward to see you using the screen house mo, very cool design and layout.


----------



## pmt62382 (Jul 11, 2015)

Trainwreck 
 
1 Month after transplant only been watering once a week 
Peace to all the Growers


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 12, 2015)

the ones in the greenhouse just keep growing and the early ones in the bush are budding nicely now and will be done by late august can't wait for a few lbs of fresh bud to smoke on while the later ladies get done


----------



## freemandrake (Jul 12, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> the ones in the greenhouse just keep growing and the early ones in the bush are budding nicely now and will be done by late august can't wait for a few lbs of fresh bud to smoke on while the later ladies get done


Looks like there loving the juice, good stuff GM kicking ass this year mate.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Cuttdogg7 (Jul 12, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/WonderfulEngineering/videos/784930424932306/
It's a pretty cool little video I just watched thought you guys might like to see it.


----------



## Big spliff93 (Jul 12, 2015)

Rug burn og clones & alpha medic clones
Put these outside last weekend, they were in veg for a month and a half inside before that. Originally planned to run them inside but got to tall for the tent. Their in 7 gallon plastic pots, I want to move them to bigger cloth pots, but scared of damaging the root ball. Should I just finish them up in the 7 gallon plastic pots??


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 12, 2015)

Super silver haze and getaway specials


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 12, 2015)

Big spliff93 said:


> View attachment 3458294
> Rug burn og clones & alpha medic clones
> Put these outside last weekend, they were in veg for a month and a half inside before that. Originally planned to run them inside but got to tall for the tent. Their in 7 gallon plastic pots, I want to move them to bigger cloth pots, but scared of damaging the root ball. Should I just finish them up in the 7 gallon plastic pots??


30 gallon Smart pots would be perfect!
Cut your 7 gallon pot around the bottom leaving it attached in a couple of small places to keep the soil in the pot. Fill Smart pot 1/3 of the way, place 7 gallon pot inside of the 30 gallon smart pot, then cut out the plant from the 7 gallon pot. Finish the cuts on the bottom you already started, and cut up the sides of the 7 gallon pot. . Remove the cut plastic, fill smart pot with dirt.
TMB-


----------



## Big spliff93 (Jul 12, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> 30 gallon Smart pots would be perfect!
> Cut your 7 gallon pot around the bottom leaving it attached in a couple of small places to keep the soil in the pot. Fill Smart pot 1/3 of the way, place 7 gallon pot inside of the 30 gallon smart pot, then cut out the plant from the 7 gallon pot. Finish the cuts on the bottom you already started, and cut up the sides of the 7 gallon pot. . Remove the cut plastic, fill smart pot with dirt.
> TMB-


I was thinking about doing something like that I already have a couple pots maybe I'll try it.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 12, 2015)

thats exactly the way to do it! Cheap ass grow bags for the starts  best way, and no transplant shock.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 12, 2015)

atvman84 said:


> your not that far from me in the valley, plants looking awesome though!
> iv been wanting to get the Tan fabric pots too for heat control, are thos all Indica-hybride strains


i have 4 gorilla glue 4 they are the back 4. the others are cherry pie, sfv og, ak47, blue dream, and a small clone of Franks gift 22.6% cbd 9% thc


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 13, 2015)

freemandrake said:


> Looks like there loving the juice, good stuff GM kicking ass this year mate.





Big spliff93 said:


> View attachment 3458294
> Rug burn og clones & alpha medic clones
> Put these outside last weekend, they were in veg for a month and a half inside before that. Originally planned to run them inside but got to tall for the tent. Their in 7 gallon plastic pots, I want to move them to bigger cloth pots, but scared of damaging the root ball. Should I just finish them up in the 7 gallon plastic pots??


i do this alot without any issues that i see and as long as ya just open the circling roots on the bottom of the grow bags they just take off and no stunting these where 10 gallon bags and with plastic pots i just pull them right up out there and ruffle the bottom roots and drop into bigger container also without any problems and i have seen momma take and shake all the dirt out of a plant ( roots) and just drop the roots into new dirt and it grows well ( scares me more than bothering plant ) just do it in the early am or pm just not in the blazing sun


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 13, 2015)

I have found playing Jimmy Buffett while repotting the plants or taking clones seems to help calm them down.. and reduce stress 
Playing Bob Marley works also...


----------



## Six50 (Jul 13, 2015)

Is this the claw that shows that's it a male ?


----------



## Six50 (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Six50 (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Stoner from the south (Jul 13, 2015)

Six50 said:


> Is this the claw that shows that's it a male ?


Yes it's for sure a male.


----------



## Stoner from the south (Jul 13, 2015)

Here's some flowering pics, this plant started in June just due to me moving it in the shade at the end if the day. I was hoping it didn't meds things up but it seems to be making some awesome trichs right now.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 13, 2015)

6 weeks kush x cheese she is finishing quickly most likely only needs another 10 days or so
 
      

peace


----------



## Six50 (Jul 13, 2015)

Stoner from the south said:


> View attachment 3458878 Here's some flowering pics, this plant started in June just due to me moving it in the shade at the end if the day. I was hoping it didn't meds things up but it seems to be making some awesome trichs right now.


 I'm in the Bay Area CA and we don't start flower till late August


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 13, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> View attachment 3458950 6 weeks kush x cheese she is finishing quickly most likely only needs another 10 days or so
> View attachment 3458959
> View attachment 3458952 View attachment 3458953 View attachment 3458954 View attachment 3458955 View attachment 3458956 View attachment 3458957 View attachment 3458958
> 
> peace


that's a beauty..


----------



## 757growin (Jul 13, 2015)

Big spliff93 said:


> View attachment 3458294
> Rug burn og clones & alpha medic clones
> Put these outside last weekend, they were in veg for a month and a half inside before that. Originally planned to run them inside but got to tall for the tent. Their in 7 gallon plastic pots, I want to move them to bigger cloth pots, but scared of damaging the root ball. Should I just finish them up in the 7 gallon plastic pots??


 looking good! Did u
Get them off the list in sd by chance?


----------



## Stoner from the south (Jul 14, 2015)

Six50 said:


> I'm in the Bay Area CA and we don't start flower till late August


It's usually late July early august in TN but I figured if I moved them to a very shady space after my spot looses sun it would start and sure enough their about 5 weeks into flower.


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 14, 2015)

a look from the top of the ladder in greenhouse and a brain twister budding like crazy now be done by end of august


----------



## Joedank (Jul 14, 2015)

foodog f3 in the light depo hells og and ghost behind...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 14, 2015)

Stoner from the south said:


> It's usually late July early august in TN but I figured if I moved them to a very shady space after my spot looses sun it would start and sure enough their about 5 weeks into flower.


I was born in west TN. Was just there visting my family on my way out west.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 14, 2015)

The doctor is in!


----------



## Joedank (Jul 14, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3459566


May I join for a toke? too bright for a selfie in th ghouse 
here is to hopeing the sour d dont touch the ten ft top of the dep....


----------



## Mohican (Jul 14, 2015)

I stopped in at the Indian market and found need powder! I'm so stoked!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 14, 2015)

Joedank said:


> May I join for a toke? View attachment 3459570too bright for a selfie in th ghouse
> here is to hopeing the sour d dont touch the ten ft top of the dep....


yours are bigger


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 14, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3459566


Socks in the garden? That's gangsta.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 14, 2015)

Great shots Free People!

:0)


----------



## Marcshaun (Jul 14, 2015)

here is an update pic of the mendo purp on the left and the training days to the middle and right. Early morning n late night they are reeking!!!! But in a good way. Can't wait to taste her


----------



## Joedank (Jul 14, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> yours are bigger


how could you have known? i planned this dep in feb.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 14, 2015)

Joedank said:


> how could you have known? i planned this dep in feb.


i was headed cross country feb - march so i figure i am doing all right. i just wish the snow had held out but there is plenty of time to burn one still. oh and the greenhouse goes up this weekend


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 14, 2015)

I never noticed the socks !!! Lol
Great pics lads ...always get to have a face to put to some names now i know the doc wears sox in the garden and joe ..... .....is just joe


----------



## Joedank (Jul 15, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> i was headed cross country feb - march so i figure i am doing all right. i just wish the snow had held out but there is plenty of time to burn one still. oh and the greenhouse goes up this weekend


your crushing it! 
yea i wanna burn one and smoke. too the plant to the right of me was for yor garden (ghost) but got so big so fast ...lol


----------



## BcDigger (Jul 15, 2015)

Hey everyone, all your gardens are looking full and lush! Glad to hear most everyone is having a good season. Here are the 2 best plants on my slope soaking up the early rays. Foreground Purple Pineberry, background is Seawarp.


----------



## Stoner from the south (Jul 15, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I was born in west TN. Was just there visting my family on my way out west.


Tn bros! I've been on that side if the state a few times but I reside on the eastern side. If things don't change here soon I'm gonna be heading west myself lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 15, 2015)

been out that way once or twice. dad went to east nashville high, and i've been to chatanooga a bunch.


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 16, 2015)

here's the brain twister - both phenos are budding like hell and will be done by late august or early sept going to be a nice early strain by the way it looks now must of got the right early pheno when breeding this strain as i only seeded one out of 30 females i had because that pheno was really early and it had a nice structure and was the only one out of the bunch i had to choose from that looked the way it did it just screamed ya better seed me buddy so i did so far so good !!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 16, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> here's the brain twister - both phenos are budding like hell and will be done by late august or early sept going to be a nice early strain by the way it looks now must of got the right early pheno when breeding this strain as i only seeded one out of 30 females i had because that pheno was really early and it had a nice structure and was the only one out of the bunch i had to choose from that looked the way it did it just screamed ya better seed me buddy so i did so far so good !!!


Thats awesome man ya picked the diamond !


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 16, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Thats awesome man ya picked the diamond !


ya rf i get it right every now and then lol..


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 16, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> ya rf i get it right every now and then lol..


Haha ive only picked one to be my wife and luckily enough i got that right lol


----------



## Stoner from the south (Jul 16, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> been out that way once or twice. dad went to east nashville high, and i've been to chatanooga a bunch.


I like Nashville a lot, they are way more open minded than the rest of Tn. I live right outside Knoxville it's a good place to live but most people are still living in the past, very conservative hell we were a dry county till a few yrs ago lol.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 16, 2015)

Damn man. When do you think the early pheno Brain Twister would finish in CA?
Awesome work as always


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 16, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Damn man. When do you think the early pheno Brain Twister would finish in CA?
> Awesome work as always


we gb i beleive that it would be about the same as here and especially with your warm weather in the spring it should be a great late august early sept strain it will have a lb or more on it as heavy as the buds are getting solid from end to end of branches at least i got plenty of them seeds to make alot more with its a keeper strain for sure not sure how it happened to turn out so nice and early but if ya keep going thru lots of females to find the special one it pays of in the end .


----------



## Marcshaun (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm 6-1 they are sunk in about a foot or so in a trench I'm standing on flat land. These girls are my passion.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2015)

@Marcshaun - what strains you got there? They look very healthy   



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## cassinfo (Jul 16, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> View attachment 3460643 I'm 6-1 they are sunk in about a foot or so in a trench I'm standing on flat land. These girls are my passion.


How many plants is in that ditch?


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 17, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> View attachment 3460643 I'm 6-1 they are sunk in about a foot or so in a trench I'm standing on flat land. These girls are my passion.


they look great there keep it up and have a good harvest


----------



## Marcshaun (Jul 17, 2015)

cassinfo said:


> How many plants is in that ditch?


There are only three


----------



## Marcshaun (Jul 17, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> they look great there keep it up and have a good harvest


Thanks I accidentally broke one of their arms yesterday but she looks like she is already healing it. Other than that I think this will b a pretty good season


----------



## Marcshaun (Jul 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @Marcshaun - what strains you got there? They look very healthy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lady on the left is mendo purp. The other two are training day from clone


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 17, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> Thanks I accidentally broke one of their arms yesterday but she looks like she is already healing it. Other than that I think this will b a pretty good season



ya i break branches all the time i keep duct tape ,wire ties and electric tape in my pocket when working around plants and guerilla tape in some cases lol... good luck


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 17, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> View attachment 3460643 I'm 6-1 they are sunk in about a foot or so in a trench I'm standing on flat land. These girls are my passion.


Looking good. That's a nice chill spot you have there!


----------



## Marcshaun (Jul 17, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Looking good. That's a nice chill spot you have there!


Yeah my neighbors are pretty cool and there are other grows close by so we keep it pretty quiet and low key in this neighborhood


----------



## Marcshaun (Jul 17, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> ya i break branches all the time i keep duct tape ,wire ties and electric tape in my pocket when working around plants and guerilla tape in some cases lol... good luck


When it happened I was staking and tying them up. It hurt my feelings a Lil bit. Lol. But naw I taped her up and made a bamboo crutch to help support and she looks pretty good still


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 17, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> When it happened I was staking and tying them up. It hurt my feelings a Lil bit. Lol. But naw I taped her up and made a bamboo crutch to help support and she looks pretty good still


Yeah when that happens to me I get a little sad and then I say.. BOOM!!! SUPERCROP BITCH! Throw down the X and move on. LOL


----------



## Marcshaun (Jul 17, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Yeah when that happens to me I get a little sad and then I say.. BOOM!!! SUPERCROP BITCH! Throw down the X and move on. LOL
> View attachment 3461297


Lol! Yeah that's how I felt this morning when I looked at it. That's hella funny


----------



## 757growin (Jul 17, 2015)

Lots and lots of tops! Hoping for a couple hundred nice colas


----------



## cassinfo (Jul 17, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3461342
> Lots and lots of tops! Hoping for a couple hundred nice colas


What do u think u will yield bro? That spider is just chilling in the middle lol.


----------



## pmt62382 (Jul 17, 2015)

Trainwreck
Week 6


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 17, 2015)

Stoner from the south said:


> I like Nashville a lot, they are way more open minded than the rest of Tn. I live right outside Knoxville it's a good place to live but most people are still living in the past, very conservative hell we were a dry county till a few yrs ago lol.


yea dad went to UT for 2 years back in the 70s. i have only passed there once on the way to the SC beach.


----------



## Stoner from the south (Jul 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> yea dad went to UT for 2 years back in the 70s. i have only passed there once on the way to the SC beach.


Which beach? We always go to Charleston area called Isle of Palms. It's such a nice place.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 17, 2015)

IDK folks. I may have a dude. Usually I can call out my females real , real early. 

Its hard to tell but from my experience well...we'll see. 

 

Oh and I decided to check my hose water. After 24 hrs of being air stoned... DAMN GINA !


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I was born in west TN. Was just there visting my family on my way out west.


I live about 15 minutes from "west TN" in a straight line, but hate to say what county in KY on here.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 17, 2015)

I really hope laws don't change in Cali. This whole new AB addendum and all.

SMH


----------



## TWS (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 17, 2015)

TWS said:


>


looking great



Stoner from the south said:


> Which beach? We always go to Charleston area called Isle of Palms. It's such a nice place.


Myrtle Beach. I took my son to Portland airport last weekend to fly to Atlanta and he leaves with my family tomorrow for there.

I will be here finishing the greenhouse frame and going to the hemp fest.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 17, 2015)

yea man, i like the structure on that ak, and the smoke is mighty fine to. going to need to get a cut for sure!


----------



## TheDabWiz (Jul 17, 2015)

Better late than never I guess but here what I'm running outdoors this year. Had a late stars too due too weather and getting smashed seeds in the mail. 
Strains are 2x dutch passion -Frisian dew, 2x auto Frisian dew, 2x female seeds - white widow x big bud. All photo plants are in #5 smart pots and the autos are in 3 gal nursery pots, both in fox farms happy frog and technaflora nutes. The pics of the photo plants were from like a week ago they have been filling out getting ready too start flowering soon. Had too cut the main cola off one auto cause of a small spot of bud rot....pa summer has been shoot this year all rain all the time.


----------



## Marcshaun (Jul 18, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3461342
> Lots and lots of tops! Hoping for a couple hundred nice colas


@757growin that's a beautiful plant. How many times did you top


----------



## cassinfo (Jul 18, 2015)

TWS said:


>


Hi Dr. How much do you normally yield per gal? I'm just asking because I have one outside myself but this is my first time outdoor. Mines look very similar to yours. Thanks


----------



## 757growin (Jul 18, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> @757growin that's a beautiful plant. How many times did you top


Thanks! I've been topping since April. Popped the beans beginning of mar. I have been cutting 50/ 75 tops weekly for about 2 months now.


cassinfo said:


> What do u think u will yield bro? That spider is just chilling in the middle lol.


I would guess 2 or 3 units maybe more. Hard to tell and a long way still to a successful harvest.


----------



## TWS (Jul 18, 2015)

It's raining !


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 18, 2015)

Raining in so cal also "big ol fat rain"


----------



## TWS (Jul 18, 2015)

Big phatt rain !


----------



## Javadog (Jul 18, 2015)

Nice to see the Training Day going. Any LA COn X interests me.

...and my TD did not pop the balls that I heard it can pop. 

Take care,

JD


----------



## TWS (Jul 18, 2015)

lighting ! Thunder ! no electricity ! it's fricking raing !


----------



## TWS (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Jul 18, 2015)

El Nino !


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 18, 2015)

TWS said:


>


God Damn TWS! Don't float away on us


----------



## TWS (Jul 18, 2015)

It never rains here ! it's raining.


----------



## TWS (Jul 18, 2015)

Flash floods n shit ! Lighting storm and Thunder is huge. Dogs are all scared. It's kicking ass ! lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 18, 2015)

TWS said:


> Flash floods n shit ! Lighting storm and Thunder is huge. Dogs are all scared. It's kicking ass ! lol


Going to be one of those clear up rains sounds like. That's were it rains clear up to your butt hole


----------



## 757growin (Jul 18, 2015)

TWS said:


> It's raining !


Im like 2/3 weeks from cropping some outdoor and don't even care. I got to see some sick lightning and hail. Supposed to last til Monday here.


----------



## TWS (Jul 18, 2015)

maybe put out some fires.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 18, 2015)

It's already stopped here, 5min downpour, I miss the rain, hoping for a big El Nino year here


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 18, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> It's already stopped here, 5min downpour, I miss the rain, hoping for a big El Nino year here


Been light on the rain up here. I hope we get a good wet winter this year.


----------



## TWS (Jul 18, 2015)

El Nino


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 18, 2015)

El nino !


----------



## BcDigger (Jul 18, 2015)

TWS said:


> El Nino


----------



## Marcshaun (Jul 18, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Nice to see the Training Day going. Any LA COn X interests me.
> 
> ...and my TD did not pop the balls that I heard it can pop.
> 
> ...


Training day is a nice beefy girl. Really thick limbs. She looks like she will support anything she can pack on. I was surprised at how thick and strong they are. These came from clones. I would like yo try and get some seeds for this next season and try my hand at it that way


----------



## MaryJaneFamily420 (Jul 18, 2015)

Where are all the big plants at? I'm 


Anyone up to the challenge?


----------



## Big spliff93 (Jul 18, 2015)

Getting rain & lighting here in so cal!!


----------



## 757growin (Jul 18, 2015)

MaryJaneFamily420 said:


> Where are all the big plants at? I'm
> View attachment 3461875
> 
> Anyone up to the challenge?


Lead by example!


----------



## MaryJaneFamily420 (Jul 18, 2015)

757growin said:


> Lead by example!


I would feel like I was show boating, plus all my fans would just say they ain't mine....I'm just a know it all, trimmer who has never grown.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 18, 2015)

757growin said:


> Im like 2/3 weeks from cropping some outdoor and don't even care. I got to see some sick lightning and hail. Supposed to last til Monday here.


raining all the way to the 4 corners at my house . 
@TWS that lightining pic is AMAZING! looks like the fickle finger of FATE lol


----------



## BcDigger (Jul 18, 2015)

This fly just decided to sit on my lighter and enjoy a nice meal, he brought a shield bug. I've killed these flies on my plants before... I don't think I will anymore.


----------



## freemandrake (Jul 18, 2015)

Garden tour 
 Lemonade 
 Green genoa figs  blueberries 
 Beautiful Nectarine flowers  mushroom compost, cook manure compost and some green sand.
This will be the base of my soil this year, I will be amending it with some goodies.
More pics to come.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 18, 2015)

freemandrake said:


> Garden tour
> View attachment 3462002 Lemonade
> View attachment 3462004 Green genoa figs View attachment 3462005 blueberries
> View attachment 3462007 Beautiful Nectarine flowers View attachment 3462009 mushroom compost, cook manure compost and some green sand.
> ...


Can u get the green sand from standard places like bunnings etc ?


----------



## freemandrake (Jul 18, 2015)

They sell it in small quantities go to a few of your local landscaping yards compare them, pick the best and get soil, compost, sand and whatever else you need from them delivered, support the locals!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 18, 2015)

freemandrake said:


> They sell it in small quantities go to a few of your local landscaping yards compare them, pick the best and get soil, compost, sand and whatever else you need from them delivered, support the locals!


Will check em out ive sourced the mushroom compost seaweed for teas and a few other things from nuggs recipe already...can see a bigger yield already compared to last year


----------



## Stoner from the south (Jul 18, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> looking great
> 
> 
> Myrtle Beach. I took my son to Portland airport last weekend to fly to Atlanta and he leaves with my family tomorrow for there.
> ...


You've got things looking wonderful, have fun at hemp fest. Hoping to go to my first 4:20 event in the next yr or two. They look amazing from photos I see online with all the different vendors and the lovely MJ everywhere.


----------



## Stoner from the south (Jul 18, 2015)

Here's a couple flower pics from outdoor chem d plant.


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 18, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> Training day is a nice beefy girl. Really thick limbs. She looks like she will support anything she can pack on. I was surprised at how thick and strong they are. These came from clones. I would like yo try and get some seeds for this next season and try my hand at it that way


i always use seed around here


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 19, 2015)

pineapple chunk is getting there


----------



## Mohican (Jul 19, 2015)

No lightning here! Just some well needed rain 



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 19, 2015)

Got the 2x4 and concrete work finished yesterday. We also got two of the osb side walls up. We went out to the Eugene hemp fest and I was handed a pack of blueberry f4 x f13 and azure haze s1 from JD Short. I have to say I am stoked to get these and look forward to them.


----------



## BcDigger (Jul 19, 2015)

MaryJaneFamily420 said:


> Where are all the big plants at? I'm
> View attachment 3461875
> 
> Anyone up to the challenge?


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 19, 2015)

Ok so what's the odds that you get to your plot start checking things out and you heard cracking look up and watch a 12 ft branch and fall right on your plants. They were almost four ft tall before


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 19, 2015)

Other than that crazy shit the plants are coming along good


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 19, 2015)

northeastmarco said:


> Ok so what's the odds that you get to your plot start checking things out and you heard cracking look up and watch a 12 ft branch and fall right on your plants. They were almost four ft tall beforeView attachment 3462437View attachment 3462439


Man that is some shit luck. I have broken a branch off a gg4, sfv og, and a big one off the ak47 with the greenhouse build. I gave them to papapayne. We were going to cut some anyway for


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 19, 2015)

northeastmarco said:


> Other than that crazy shit the plants are coming along goodView attachment 3462443View attachment 3462445


i got plenty extra plants marco if ya need some replacements


----------



## papapayne (Jul 19, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man that is some shit luck. I have broken a branch off a gg4, sfv og, and a big one off the ak47 with the greenhouse build. I gave them to papapayne. We were going to cut some anyway for


they didnt enjoy the hot ride in the ta...major droppy. Slightly perky now in the cloner.


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 19, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man that is some shit luck. I have broken a branch off a gg4, sfv og, and a big one off the ak47 with the greenhouse build. I gave them to papapayne. We were going to cut some anyway for


I think I would have rather hit me,lol.they were three poison warps .getaways breeding


----------



## Marcshaun (Jul 19, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> i always use seed around here


I was going to buy some but then I realized I needed to research seed companies . so I'm in the process of trying to find a good reliable company. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 19, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> I was going to buy some but then I realized I needed to research seed companies . so I'm in the process of trying to find a good reliable company. Any suggestions?


There are better seeds on here


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 19, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> There are better seeds on here
> View attachment 3462524


Until the moderators flash there no seed swapping sales signs lol


----------



## blaze 57 (Jul 19, 2015)

Left to right White Russian, LSD and two Death Star


----------



## Mohican (Jul 19, 2015)

Apres rain:



91 degrees and 100% humidity at 8 am!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 19, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Until the moderators flash there no seed swapping sales signs lol


That is what email and face to face are for


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 19, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> That is what email and face to face are for


And smoke signals if your from aust lol...we are 10 yrs behind the world


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 19, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> And smoke signals if your from aust lol...we are 10 yrs behind the world


Do give him a frosty, and one for the road at Christmas?
Oh, poor Percy. He was in rough shape. lol.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jul 19, 2015)

The buddy that I'm growing with over water the plants in the ground I was take cure of some stuff went up there today should I let theme dry out for a while just fouiler spray for right know


----------



## Stoner from the south (Jul 19, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> I was going to buy some but then I realized I needed to research seed companies . so I'm in the process of trying to find a good reliable company. Any suggestions?


I've never ordered online but I recommend midweek song for their great customer service and check out seed vault of California on Instagram. Bodhi is my favorite breeder I suggest you research him a bit.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 19, 2015)

Stoner from the south said:


> I've never ordered online but I recommend midweek song for their great customer service and check out seed vault of California on Instagram. Bodhi is my favorite breeder I suggest you research him a bit.


Yea I test for bodhi and his shit rocks. Look at breeders boutique there shit is great and shipping is stealthy


----------



## papapayne (Jul 19, 2015)

amen to both bohdi and breeders boutique. Ive enjoyed all the delicious seeds i have ran to.


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 19, 2015)

We got .5" rain here and 50 mph gust. Lightning and thunder. But where they officially take the rain amount it was only .03" and was a record breaker for the month of July where i am. Beating the previous record of trace amounts.haha we didnt know rain happened in july.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 19, 2015)

shit, been hot as fuck here! greenhouse hit 113 today.


----------



## Marcshaun (Jul 19, 2015)

A week later. A foot n a week!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 20, 2015)

Hey guys  here's a couple in the great outdoors here in NorCal.
Meriamberry and a plat GDP.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 20, 2015)

South Jungle





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 20, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Hey guys  here's a couple in the great outdoors here in NorCal.
> Meriamberry and a plat GDP.
> 
> View attachment 3463326


Looks great man!
You going to the BBQ this fall? The berry bubble and nibriu males start 12/12 tonight if you want to dust any buds


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 20, 2015)

Not sure about the fall BBQ I might have my hands full with harvest. When is it? 

Thanks for the offer, but I got too much on my plate at the moment. I def wanna see some flower shots eventually and hear your opinion. The ones I grew out (esp the berry bubble) were fantastic smoke.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 20, 2015)

My Blue Dream from seed. The raised bed is 4' x 8'


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 20, 2015)

Purple haze @Javadog


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 20, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Not sure about the fall BBQ I might have my hands full with harvest. When is it?
> 
> Thanks for the offer, but I got too much on my plate at the moment. I def wanna see some flower shots eventually and hear your opinion. The ones I grew out (esp the berry bubble) were fantastic smoke.


They look great even with my abuse and neglect. As soon as I get some in soil I will know better. I will be glad to be back to soil for everything


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jul 20, 2015)

I was wonder next year I'm going to be start about 80 plants in march should I put theme in 5 gallon smart pots or 15 gallon plastic pots intell there ready to go in the 200 gallon pots


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 20, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> I was wonder next year I'm going to be start about 80 plants in march should I put theme in 5 gallon smart pots or 15 gallon plastic pots intell there ready to go in the 200 gallon pots


I go from starter trays for seeds, then up to 1gal pots, when big enough then up to 5s, then when they fill out the 5s you should know sex and it's into the big pots they go.
Transplanting anything above 5 gallons is more trouble than it needs to be, and plastic containers would probably be easiest.


----------



## Big spliff93 (Jul 20, 2015)

Plants earlier today after heavy rain almost all weekend, broke all kinds of records for rainfall in San Diego county. Its been rediculously humid around here lately. I've been using Age Old Organics veg & their Fish & Seaweed stuff. Also topped the soil with leftover "super soil". 
 
This one got beat up pretty bad. But I think she'll bounce back with more tops hopefully.
 

Here's what they looked like before I put them outside, Had them under a 600 MH. Seemed kinda stretched to me, hadn't used any nutes till they were outside maybe they needed Nitrogen. They were falling over and just seemed really weak to me.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jul 20, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> I go from starter trays for seeds, then up to 1gal pots, when big enough then up to 5s, then when they fill out the 5s you should know sex and it's into the big pots they go.
> Transplanting anything above 5 gallons is more trouble than it needs to be, and plastic containers would probably be easiest.


That will clones that I have off a mother plant


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 21, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> That will clones that I have off a mother plant


same thing with clones. when you step up pot sizes like that you use a higher percentage of the pot with roots.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 21, 2015)

BBQ is in December.


----------



## Stoner from the south (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## papapayne (Jul 21, 2015)

Blue og by g13


Cheese surprise #2




blackberry jabbas #1


----------



## papapayne (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 21, 2015)

How's that Jabas#1 it has the look of sleepy time.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 21, 2015)

its a tester for 2 dog seeds, as far as I know, I am the only one growing it right now. Its definitely heavy indica, maybe even like 90% indica. it has a nice sour berry smell, sticky, and as im sure you noticed, pink pistils


----------



## Marcshaun (Jul 21, 2015)

found this Lil guy lurking in the plants. Never seen a yellow spider like that


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 21, 2015)

Looking lovely mr payne!

Thanks for the info Mo. If I can make it I'll bring the smoker and do somthin up 

 

     




Ladies out here having a good day.


----------



## Marcshaun (Jul 21, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> View attachment 3463825 found this Lil guy lurking in the plants. Never seen a yellow spider like that


Its a goldenrod crab spider....says its good for the garden n they don't spin webs so I'm gonna leave the Lil guy


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 21, 2015)

I think spiders are generally good, I always leave em' be.

Spidermites are a different story!


----------



## papapayne (Jul 21, 2015)

thanks whodat!

Seasons looking awesome everyone, looking forward to seeing all the bud porn that's about to be incoming here soon


----------



## Mohican (Jul 21, 2015)

JJ roasts a whole pig! 

I would love to get to try some of your master work too!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/after-harvest-bbq-dec-12-13-14th-fri-sat-sun.839612/



















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 757growin (Jul 21, 2015)

Getting close! Made it thru all that so cal rain.
Yum!
 And this dickhead just showed his balls . I'm gonna pollinate all of socal with this stud. J/k. Chop chop in the morning.


----------



## Marcshaun (Jul 21, 2015)

Hey has anyone smoked the training day if so what's it like? This is my first run with it. And the dispensaries out here had the clones but haven't seen the bud and half of em had never even heard of it


----------



## 757growin (Jul 22, 2015)

Bubba tom hayes apparently takes 4 months to show sex!! Here's yesterday's bro.


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Jul 22, 2015)

757growin said:


> Bubba tom hayes apparently takes 4 months to show sex!! Here's yesterday's bro.View attachment 3464274View attachment 3464275 View attachment 3464276


That's horrible! I would be heartbroken.


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Jul 22, 2015)

Pic of the garden. 2 cheese, 2 cherry pie, 2 from seed, 3 blue dreams, 3 dream queens, 3 green crack, and 3 blueberry X gdp. Tons of work to do this year. I love it. They get bigger the farther back they go.


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Jul 22, 2015)

One more.


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Jul 22, 2015)

Bigger and better every year.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 22, 2015)

Last pics of this plant kush x cheese @ 53 days 12/12 will harvest in a day or two
    

peace


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 22, 2015)

That last pic with the 5 foxtails look like they're flipping you the bird.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 22, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> That last pic with the 5 foxtails look like their flipping you the bird.


lol, i thought that too ^^ , she knows she gonna get the chop tomorrow


----------



## Javadog (Jul 22, 2015)

LOL, great, and beautiful work.

...and a lovely little spider and amazing meat! :0)

It was nice to see you doing such a nice job with the Purple Haze FLK.
Carry on!

JD


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 22, 2015)

My mmj outdoor season has sucked . Even compared to the times I had to battle mites and bud worms. At least I got to harvest. 

This time the only thing I have looks like 98% male to me and my non growing midget. First time I decide to grow in straight to the ground. Lol has about 2 inch of growth since June . 

But my vegetables are the best I've had all 3 seasons I've tried. Fuckin irony


----------



## unspecified (Jul 23, 2015)

No bugs, mites,mold or pesticides.


----------



## unspecified (Jul 23, 2015)

Unfortunately a tint bit of mold was found on this strain, not enough to stop me from smoking it all. but no traces of bugs, mites or pesticides ect.
Each strain was grown at different places with different growers to test sprays. I will be switching my mold spray to what my buddy is using
really high cbn, not that it matters much but ive never seen cbn so high.


----------



## Marcshaun (Jul 23, 2015)

the ladies are doing great. That mendo purp has a lot of bud sites as well as good early bud formation. I'm expecting a pretty good yield for only three plants.


----------



## Marcshaun (Jul 23, 2015)

unspecified said:


> Unfortunately a tint bit of mold was found on this strain, not enough to stop me from smoking it all. but no traces of bugs, mites or pesticides ect.
> Each strain was grown at different places with different growers to test sprays. I will be switching my mold spray to what my buddy is using
> really high cbn, not that it matters much but ive never seen cbn so high.
> View attachment 3464809


How much do they charge to test? I'm in Stockton so sac would be close enough. Thanks


----------



## unspecified (Jul 23, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> How much do they charge to test? I'm in Stockton so sac would be close enough. Thanks


Single tests are 75 each. So 150 for THC and pesticides. Or get a 5 test package and it drops to $80 for for THC and pesticides.


----------



## unspecified (Jul 23, 2015)

About a week ago


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 23, 2015)

unspecified said:


> About a week agoView attachment 3464868


Awesome supports.


----------



## harris hawk (Jul 23, 2015)

Wish you a good Harvest -PEACE !!!


----------



## Joedank (Jul 23, 2015)

unspecified said:


> About a week agoView attachment 3464868


looks on point . so quick question . do you take pics of the wife in the office looking like a badass?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 23, 2015)

This guy is just hanging out on the Animal Cookies:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## unspecified (Jul 23, 2015)

Joedank said:


> looks on point . so quick question . do you take pics of the wife in the office looking like a badass?


Yeah but they are for personal pleasure only


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 23, 2015)

C99 x afghani


----------



## unspecified (Jul 23, 2015)

Joedank said:


> looks on point . so quick question . do you take pics of the wife in the office looking like a badass?


I take pics of my helper too, he has a tent set up out back.
My wife doesnt even come to that part of the yard, couldnt care less about the growing part.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 23, 2015)

unspecified said:


> I take pics of my helper too, he has a tent set up out back.
> My wife doesnt even come to that part of the yard, couldnt care less about the growing part.
> View attachment 3465162


what i said sounded funny after 5-6 dabs... sorry not so funny now...
at least someone cares at your spot gotta have someone in the pic for size...
my wife finally came out to the greenhouse . looks at a plant bigger than her an says . NICE. then leaves . she has bigger fish to fry i guess... as does yours from the sound of it...


----------



## Marcshaun (Jul 23, 2015)

Joedank said:


> what i said sounded funny after 5-6 dabs... sorry not so funny now...
> at least someone cares at your spot gotta have someone in the pic for size...
> my wife finally came out to the greenhouse . looks at a plant bigger than her an says . NICE. then leaves . she has bigger fish to fry i guess... as does yours from the sound of it...


Mine definitely only cares about harvest time . the in between .....not so much


----------



## Marcshaun (Jul 23, 2015)

see all the new growth?!!!?!! The pic in the black shirt was just taken on the 16th!


----------



## papapayne (Jul 23, 2015)

looking like some awesome growth there man!


----------



## unspecified (Jul 23, 2015)

Joedank said:


> what i said sounded funny after 5-6 dabs... sorry not so funny now...
> at least someone cares at your spot gotta have someone in the pic for size...
> my wife finally came out to the greenhouse . looks at a plant bigger than her an says . NICE. then leaves . she has bigger fish to fry i guess... as does yours from the sound of it...


It was funny, i was a few dsbs in myself! She just says "have fun I'll be on the treadmill while youre out there". the wife is the bread winner! Ive never made as much as her. She's the real bad ass imo! Finished school and got a real job, that shit is hard compared to what I do...


----------



## unspecified (Jul 23, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> View attachment 3465283 View attachment 3465284 see all the new growth?!!!?!! The pic in the black shirt was just taken on the 16th!


Looking good! The ground soil where youre at is amazing! I lived in lodi and it was sooo nice! The whole vally there is the largest patch of class A soil in the US! I mived 45 min east and im almost all rock now.


----------



## Marcshaun (Jul 23, 2015)

papapayne said:


> looking like some awesome growth there man!


Thanks. I just found a happy zone for them and sticking with it. Learning from all you guys. I figure with as much as I'm learning I can begin to kind of get recognized in the mmj community. I want to open a dispensary


----------



## Marcshaun (Jul 23, 2015)

unspecified said:


> Looking good! The ground soil where youre at is amazing! I lived in lodi and it was sooo nice! The whole vally there is the largest patch of class A soil in the US! I mived 45 min east and im almost all rock now.


Yeah I was surprised. I thought I didn't dump in enough fox farm but I guess the soil in Stockton showed me.!! Lol


----------



## unspecified (Jul 23, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> View attachment 3465283 View attachment 3465284 see all the new growth?!!!?!! The pic in the black shirt was just taken on the 16th!


Can I suggest 4 t- posts from home depot or lowes $6 each and some trellis netting. It will really help support the plant when they start really budding. Should be less than $40 and you can spread them out a bit in the netting.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 23, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> View attachment 3465283 View attachment 3465284 see all the new growth?!!!?!! The pic in the black shirt was just taken on the 16th!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 23, 2015)

unspecified said:


> It was funny, i was a few dsbs in myself! She just says "have fun I'll be on the treadmill while youre out there". the wife is the bread winner! Ive never made as much as her. She's the real bad ass imo! Finished school and got a real job, that shit is hard compared to what I do...


My wife didnt mind posing with tits out a week before harvest 
She said it never got 2 lb of the one in ground so i wasnt allowed to post a vaginamite pic lol


----------



## Marcshaun (Jul 23, 2015)

unspecified said:


> Can I suggest 4 t- posts from home depot or lowes $6 each and some trellis netting. It will really help support the plant when they start really budding. Should be less than $40 and you can spread them out a bit in the netting.


OK I'm definitely going to check that out


----------



## Marcshaun (Jul 23, 2015)

unspecified said:


> Can I suggest 4 t- posts from home depot or lowes $6 each and some trellis netting. It will really help support the plant when they start really budding. Should be less than $40 and you can spread them out a bit in the netting.


I wasn't sure if it was too late for that or not


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 24, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> I wasn't sure if it was too late for that or not


you are fine. i will not have mine up for a week or two


----------



## unspecified (Jul 24, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> I wasn't sure if it was too late for that or not


I would just put it over the top. I wouldnt bend them too much but just put it up mainly as a support for when branches get heavy.
I'm going to put up another layer in a few days


----------



## BcDigger (Jul 24, 2015)

unspecified said:


> About a week agoView attachment 3464868


Nice crimson ghost man!


----------



## BcDigger (Jul 24, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> My wife didnt mind posing with tits out a week before harvest
> She said it never got 2 lb of the one in ground so i wasnt allowed to post a vaginamite pic lol


BAHAHA vaginamite!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 24, 2015)

See u in next life


----------



## shaggy340 (Jul 24, 2015)

Ok heres some new pics of the garden grows going great my little cindys blue pic 1 cheese is flowering out and my big one pic 2 is almost starting flowering. My mastodon pic 3 is starting to put out white hairs every where and forming buds. And pic 4 my only plant from clone dream queen doing good as well. The rest of the pics are of my small cindys blue cheese plants buds have a good weekend all.


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 24, 2015)

looking at town on the way in from lobstering today some nice on the ocean all day


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 24, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> looking at town on the way in from lobstering today some nice on the ocean all day


 nice!


----------



## Joedank (Jul 24, 2015)

day 11 light dep hope yall are having a great summer


----------



## Vix666 (Jul 24, 2015)

This is the Green love potion almost crossing the wall in few days..


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 24, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> looking at town on the way in from lobstering today some nice on the ocean all day


I want to come up to Maine and hang out for a week bro. I'll work for free in exchange for room and board. Call it a working vacation!


----------



## calicocalyx (Jul 24, 2015)

Can hardly keep up! These are my "late" finishers, end of september. 300 gallon pots.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 24, 2015)

calicocalyx said:


> Can hardly keep up! These are my "late" finishers, end of september. 300 gallon pots.


my late ones dont finish till mid november beginning of december ... wow good strain selection


----------



## calicocalyx (Jul 24, 2015)

Joedank said:


> my late ones dont finish till mid november beginning of december ... wow good strain selection


would if I could!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 24, 2015)

Animal Cookies:




Purple Haze and Friends:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 24, 2015)

was wondering if any of you guys have made or know anyone that has made any gg4 crosses
if so what did they come out like ?


----------



## papapayne (Jul 24, 2015)

Who is,seeing,their full season plants stretch now? 

Everyone's gardens are looking awesome


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 24, 2015)

Got my plastic ordered and will be finished to start the light dep next week


----------



## calicocalyx (Jul 24, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Who is,seeing,their full season plants stretch now?
> 
> Everyone's gardens are looking awesome


Very very beginning of stretch for my end of septembers. Probably start jumping next week.


----------



## Marcshaun (Jul 24, 2015)

calicocalyx said:


> Very very beginning of stretch for my end of septembers. Probably start jumping next week.





papapayne said:


> Who is,seeing,their full season plants stretch now?
> 
> Everyone's gardens are looking awesome


My training days have started reaching. I'm real happy bout that. My mendo is still going up but not as much she actually already started flowering


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 25, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> I want to come up to Maine and hang out for a week bro. I'll work for free in exchange for room and board. Call it a working vacation!


hey smidge ,
whats up buddy ? ya its nice here from now until early november then look out haha mother nature will kick your ass !! well in late august on we got extra sissors on hand to be used also when not on the boat


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 25, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> I want to come up to Maine and hang out for a week bro. I'll work for free in exchange for room and board. Call it a working vacation!


hey smidge ,
whats up buddy ? ya its nice here from now until early november then look out haha mother nature will kick your ass !! well in late august on we got extra sissors on hand to be used also when not on the boat


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 25, 2015)

Played with the panoramic setting this morning. You can't see them but there is 13 plants behind the big tree at the top. They are my nieghbors ommp grow


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 25, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Looking good!


I can't wait to have it finished. I am going to see about having someone or ones paint the outside with some murals. Maybe trippy art


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2015)

Dr Amber Trichomes!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 25, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I can't wait to have it finished. I am going to see about having someone or ones paint the outside with some murals. Maybe trippy art





Mohican said:


> Dr Amber Trichomes!


@Dr.Amber Trichome ?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2015)

Yes @Dr.Amber Trichome !


----------



## papapayne (Jul 25, 2015)

cheese surprise @DST 


Blue og @Durzil 


Bog sour Strawberry or Grape @Durzil


Blackberry jabbas


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 25, 2015)

^Awesome man. That pink contrast is sweet.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 25, 2015)

Yep^


----------



## papapayne (Jul 25, 2015)

thanks man


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2015)

Damn! Is that the greenhouse girls?


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2015)

Most of my plants have stretched and are flowering. I thought they were looking like it last week. Anyone else ? Couldn't of been better timing as I was running out of ceiling height.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 25, 2015)

Got the door lock onSome netting up
 
Got 12g of hash cooking down in 1lb of clarified butter for some cooking tomorrow and some pork on the smoker for tonight


----------



## Javadog (Jul 25, 2015)

Those Red/Pink pistils are just lovely Pap.

Enjoy the hog Doc!

JD


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 25, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Those Red/Pink pistils are just lovely Pap.
> 
> Enjoy the hog Doc!
> 
> JD


We did


----------



## BcDigger (Jul 25, 2015)

Here's a one month progression shot. All but ppb are into flower mode now.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 25, 2015)

wow! that is very nice carpentry skills. is it the kind of set up you are able to break down and take apart and put back together if you need to move? real nice meal you prepared as well.
Your doing so well with you new house and life, im so happy for you. I am so glad you moved to Oregon!!!


----------



## 757growin (Jul 25, 2015)

TWS said:


> Most of my plants have stretched and are flowering. I thought they were looking like it last week. Anyone else ? Couldn't of been better timing as I was running out of ceiling height.



Like this? J/k my full seasons are just starting stacking and barely stretching on some.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 25, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Damn! Is that the greenhouse girls?


the flowering ones were indoors flowering for the first few weeks, and now are outdoors to finish. The blackberry jabbas just took herself and put her sexy on.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 25, 2015)

nice hoop house doc! and nice pig!


----------



## Joedank (Jul 26, 2015)

Good morning neat clouds today , thought i should share


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 26, 2015)

nice to have bud in early august done outdoors in natural light


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 26, 2015)

@papapayne that Cheese Surprise looks great. Expect her to chunk up on you hard in the final 2 weeks.  

I am not killing it but I will say that I am gettin it. Not bad for a quick thrown together run. One of these years I will get organized and actually plan out a legit run. 
Fireball, NL x BB, Gorilla Glue #4, and some random Bagseed


----------



## Javadog (Jul 26, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow! that is very nice carpentry skills. is it the kind of set up you are able to break down and take apart and put back together if you need to move? real nice meal you prepared as well.
> Your doing so well with you new house and life, im so happy for you. I am so glad you moved to Oregon!!!


QFT


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 26, 2015)

Some nice weather over here


----------



## pmt62382 (Jul 26, 2015)

Trainwreck
Week 7  Peace


----------



## papapayne (Jul 26, 2015)

looking so awesome everyone! I see broken trimmers and arthritis in everyone's future!


----------



## norcal mmj (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi from the garden, this is my biggest girl Brian berry cough. She just hit 6 feet and is very wide. Also some shots of the whole garden.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jul 26, 2015)

How big are theme bags


whodatnation said:


> Some nice weather over here
> 
> View attachment 3467115


are


----------



## TWS (Jul 26, 2015)

double D's


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hope everyone had a great weekend


----------



## Smasher420 (Jul 27, 2015)

Had a great weekend. Got to check plants. Gurilla grow started indoors and put outside may 1st just starting to flower


----------



## Smasher420 (Jul 27, 2015)

What do ya guys think?


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 27, 2015)

guerilla patch coming along nicely


----------



## mwine87 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hey there, Outdoor Community! Everyone's plants are looking great! Here are a few updates of my little backyard..

 
Lemon kush, all three of these.

 
Bubba Jurple on the left, Blue Dream x Mulanje, Lemon Kush in the back

 
Lemon Kush on the left, Blue Dream x Mulanje, hacked up Papaya in the back, Revegged Lemon Kush on the right...

 
The 2 on the right are Papaya from Nirvana.

Same Papayas, different angle.

This is my second outdoor season, I've learned so much from this community.. Thank you all.  Just for comparison, here is a picture from this time last year... 
Hope everyone had a Great Weekend!


----------



## mwine87 (Jul 27, 2015)

**^^ the pic labled as "papayas, different angle" is actually the larger Blue Dream x Mulanje. To error is human.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 27, 2015)

@mwine87 talk about a difference in size this year! they look awesome, keep up the good work.


----------



## CaptainAhab_420 (Jul 27, 2015)

Here's a Kosher Kush 2-3 weeks into flower outdoor. Super soil, FFOF and a couple supplemental feedings so far.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 27, 2015)

hey guys,

I have a question for you all. Obviously we are all growers, and we all kinda understand (I hope anyway) that we are taking a gamble every time we plant a seed, or make a clone, or flower a plant out. Rippers, police, DEA weather pests etc can all take our work and zero it out. What I am curious about, how many of you out there are financially dependent on the garden? How many are using the plant to achieve a better life? What are your concept/ideas on how to achieve the "American Dream" using cannabis? I mean, I am damn near 30 years old, have no credit, and am just as far away from buying a house as I was at 18. I keep chugging, thinking man, just one good outdoor harvest or just a few more indoors, and I can achieve some lasting rewards. Somedays it feels like a pipe dream, and sometimes it feels so close I can damn near taste it. IDK if I am just out of touch, practicing bad habits, or what, but the dream of homeownership seems so much harder to achieve nowadays. I guess what I am asking, whats working for you guys? What are your plans on stepping on life? I know I am tired of asking a landlord permission for a dog, to build, change, paint, or be forced to move etc. Anyway, end rant! 

Stay free, stay high

papa


----------



## mwine87 (Jul 27, 2015)

@papapayne, thanks for the kind words. As for your rant, I understand you on a few different levels. No, I am not financially dependent on the garden. I would love to get into that end the of it, but right now it's a hobby. I love to watch things grow, both out of soil and out of life. We take risks, hopefully understand the consequences, but in the end its a plant. A plant that is changing many lives, so I believe the lines of risk/success/consequence are blurring. With the "Green Wave", more people see it as $$ more than anything. I'm 28, racked up a bit and of debt when I was younger, so of course I see those $$ growing in my backyard. My girlfriend and I both work full time for jobs we hate, have aspirations to find a bit of land to call our own, and travel the country before we get to making babies. Having goals, whether long term or short term, keep us going. This wonderful plant keeps me sane, I guess that keeps me goin', too.  Knowing it can be so lucrative, knowing that " this could be the year/season " to help achieve those goals... So tangible you could taste it. I understand, Sir. Keep chugging, is all I can say/do myself.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 27, 2015)

@mwine87 thank you sir for the words, its awesome when you know others out there get it...I really don't think the world is the same as it was for our grandparents.


----------



## mwine87 (Jul 27, 2015)

papapayne said:


> @mwine87 thank you sir for the words, its awesome when you know others out there get it...I really don't think the world is the same as it was for our grandparents.


No, the world is a much different place.


----------



## calicocalyx (Jul 27, 2015)

papapayne said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I have a question for you all. Obviously we are all growers, and we all kinda understand (I hope anyway) that we are taking a gamble every time we plant a seed, or make a clone, or flower a plant out. Rippers, police, DEA weather pests etc can all take our work and zero it out. What I am curious about, how many of you out there are financially dependent on the garden? How many are using the plant to achieve a better life? What are your concept/ideas on how to achieve the "American Dream" using cannabis? I mean, I am damn near 30 years old, have no credit, and am just as far away from buying a house as I was at 18. I keep chugging, thinking man, just one good outdoor harvest or just a few more indoors, and I can achieve some lasting rewards. Somedays it feels like a pipe dream, and sometimes it feels so close I can damn near taste it. IDK if I am just out of touch, practicing bad habits, or what, but the dream of homeownership seems so much harder to achieve nowadays. I guess what I am asking, whats working for you guys? What are your plans on stepping on life? I know I am tired of asking a landlord permission for a dog, to build, change, paint, or be forced to move etc. Anyway, end rant!
> 
> ...



Man this is going to get too close to conspiracy theories. I think that "american dream" is bunk. I've seen too many people get a little money and influence from working the herb and that little illusion of power went straight to their head. For sure that's not everyone but I've seen more inflated egos in this 'business" and questionable morals when money is on the line. In the end is comes down to what we take and what we give. Lots of people living shitting lives so that "we" can have it good. It's more about appreciating right now and acknowledging the consequences of our actions/choices. What's happening is that power and abundance of resources has been claimed or used up, and so it's shifted elsewhere. America isn't what it was for our grandparents and thats good and bad in many ways. And there is an abundance, we could be shifting into balance and sharing prosperity and a better quality of life for the world. But those same egos on a bigger level are controlling the game, or at least working to prevent the masses from it. Just saying.... life is what happens when you're busy making plans.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 27, 2015)

How do you make god laugh? Make plans!


----------



## papapayne (Jul 27, 2015)

Yea I don't want much, some land with good water to work and freedom. Never been afraid of hard work

heres a quick video to, cant just rant


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 27, 2015)

Garden looks great papa...


----------



## Mohican (Jul 27, 2015)

What kind of trees are those? hehe


----------



## dux (Jul 27, 2015)

Don't be jealous of a minnesota guy, but hows this for dank?



Kidding. just keeps hanging on..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 27, 2015)

Papa, the way I see it if you don't have the connections or the money then u got to be realistic about the green dream. The market is so super saturated and well established for any newbies to break in seem a slim chance unless like I said you got that connection or a lot of money to play with. You really need to find a career that will make you good salary to buy that house you want and then focus of your love of the plant as a second or third career. Its like being a stuggling artist, musican or actor.. ITs a very competitive filed to crack into when there are so many people trying to do the same thing you are. If I see any big possible breaks to help you out, I will shure to let you know. Good luck.


----------



## Letstrip (Jul 27, 2015)

Awesome stuff everyone! I just realized I never posted pictures of my buds jezz im useless.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 27, 2015)

Mushroom hunting. Today with some chef buddies of mine.
@Bob Zmuda thought you might like wild forageing?


----------



## Joedank (Jul 27, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Papa, the way I see it if you don't have the connections or the money then u got to be realistic about the green dream. The market is so super saturated and well established for any newbies to break in seem a slim chance unless like I said you got that connection or a lot of money to play with. You really need to find a career that will make you good salary to buy that house you want and then focus of your love of the plant as a second or third career. Its like being a stuggling artist, musican or actor.. ITs a very competitive filed to crack into when there are so many people trying to do the same thing you are. If I see any big possible breaks to help you out, I will shure to let you know. Good luck.


 this is a lie . even with pounds @ 1000$ direct to caregivers 100lbs will buy a house and invest substance to any farm based bussiness venture... just gotta go bigger and harder now then folks THROW money at your "idea" oh selling any annual for 500$ a lbs even paying 200$ to trim it is a HUGE margin for the real big players .... who are NOT involed yet. and could destroy all our "dispenso heros"


----------



## mwine87 (Jul 27, 2015)

@Joedank, that gives me hope.  What kind of mushrooms are those?


----------



## Joedank (Jul 27, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> @Joedank, that gives me hope.  What kind of mushrooms are those?


hope and dope are what i am all about  those are mostly chantrells , the bigger ones are king bolitus or porchini if your italian  all found about 10,000 feet in colorado...
remember folks NEED farmers and land stewerds now more than ever ... of all types . even the dudes getting "rich" in the 90's could hardly spend it fast enough to make it worth all the risk of owning the land the grows were on... investors are pussys just write a good bussiness plan and you will get all the money you want . but then you actually arent your own boss anymore...


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 28, 2015)

i'm 55 years old and have been making my living for over 20 years growing money trees !! been all broke up from commercial fishing all my life and then uncle sam puts all these rediculous quatos on us so it basicaly put us out of buisness but being a farmer i can grow year round between maine florida and ca. i can live comfortable and its all cash lol... and there are still alot of land /house owners that will take cash and do owner financing.. with all the fisherman and different ports iv'e fished out of all up and down the east coast i could'nt ever grow enough to flood my market with greenbud and we grow a fair amount not bragging just if ya got the will you will find a way . these days i fish 2 days a week but farm 7 days a week which is better dollar wise ???


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 28, 2015)

How are people's weather? After last storm couple weeks ago its been hot and dry and now its going to be 100+ for the next 10 days or so with rain on half of those days.Is mold going to be a problem this year? Got that feeling we are going to get a lot of rain.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 28, 2015)

cbtbudz said:


> How are people's weather? After last storm couple weeks ago its been hot and dry and now its going to be 100+ for the next 10 days or so with rain on half of those days.Is mold going to be a problem this year? Got that feeling we are going to get a lot of rain.


It could be. I'm chopping my furthest along today. Probably could go another week. But with the rain, heat and general mugginess coming why risk. If your not heavy into flower shouldn't be to much of a problem


----------



## papapayne (Jul 28, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Papa, the way I see it if you don't have the connections or the money then u got to be realistic about the green dream. The market is so super saturated and well established for any newbies to break in seem a slim chance unless like I said you got that connection or a lot of money to play with. You really need to find a career that will make you good salary to buy that house you want and then focus of your love of the plant as a second or third career. Its like being a stuggling artist, musican or actor.. ITs a very competitive filed to crack into when there are so many people trying to do the same thing you are. If I see any big possible breaks to help you out, I will shure to let you know. Good luck.


You know, I have never grown more weed then I can sell...even in california I never had any issues moving buds even in croptober. Shit, usually I end up buying pounds of other people to keep from every turning anyone away. I have made choices in my life that leave it very hard to land a "real" job (Assault charges), and I see many many of my peers that are my age with 50k in student loans barely getting by on the salaries. that and honestly, I have 0 desire to slave away for some company profiting off me.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 28, 2015)

Low-mid 90s and dry dry out here, the plants are loving it. My plat GDP grew about 5" all around in 2 days, maybe the 20 gallons of worm tea "sludge" had something to do with it!

Shit 1k a lb should be good enough for a skilled grower. Taking home maybe 60% of that will give most people a comfortable lifestyle.


These are a few days old, that first plant is at the top of the cage meow.


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 28, 2015)

papapayne said:


> You know, I have never grown more weed then I can sell...even in california I never had any issues moving buds even in croptober. Shit, usually I end up buying pounds of other people to keep from every turning anyone away. I have made choices in my life that leave it very hard to land a "real" job (Assault charges), and I see many many of my peers that are my age with 50k in student loans barely getting by on the salaries. that and honestly, I have 0 desire to slave away for some company profiting off me.


haha payne iv'e got a few felony assault charges also so i know exactly what ya mean !! at least in the fishing buisness ya better be a pirate or sink like a rock and having a you push me -i shove back hard attitude same with the farming i also market a few growers product for them also just not to ever run out myself


----------



## Hotboxbudz (Jul 28, 2015)

@papapayne, I'm right there with you man. I somehow avoided getting into debt. I am 31 and I grow #1 because I love watching this plant grow and like working hard and learning more about it. #2 to help others, I don't need to smoke. #3 money, I don't grow much, 2-4 plants a year, but that little bit helps. Keep working at your dream, when you finally get it, and you look back. You will see it was more about the journey, not the destination. Once most people have there dream, they look for something more, never content, always wanting more. You could be happy right now, and enjoy what each day brings. Having a dream isn't a bad thing, just most people feel they will only be happy when its fulfilled. See that each day you choose to be happy or sad. No matter whats going on, your the only one with the power to make that choice.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 28, 2015)

^ truth right there


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 28, 2015)

c99xafghani ,ssh, btog and poison warp


----------



## MaryJaneFamily420 (Jul 28, 2015)

papapayne said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I have a question for you all. Obviously we are all growers, and we all kinda understand (I hope anyway) that we are taking a gamble every time we plant a seed, or make a clone, or flower a plant out. Rippers, police, DEA weather pests etc can all take our work and zero it out. What I am curious about, how many of you out there are financially dependent on the garden? How many are using the plant to achieve a better life? What are your concept/ideas on how to achieve the "American Dream" using cannabis? I mean, I am damn near 30 years old, have no credit, and am just as far away from buying a house as I was at 18. I keep chugging, thinking man, just one good outdoor harvest or just a few more indoors, and I can achieve some lasting rewards. Somedays it feels like a pipe dream, and sometimes it feels so close I can damn near taste it. IDK if I am just out of touch, practicing bad habits, or what, but the dream of homeownership seems so much harder to achieve nowadays. I guess what I am asking, whats working for you guys? What are your plans on stepping on life? I know I am tired of asking a landlord permission for a dog, to build, change, paint, or be forced to move etc. Anyway, end rant!
> 
> ...


I never finished school. I learned a few trades, worked like a dog doing construction and fencing for a few years.

Opened a business, worked on my credit, sold my business and bought my first house. Wasn't much but it was mine.

I did a few huge plants, cashed out and put the money away and repeated that a few times.

I bought my second house at 34 years old for $135k it's now worth 280-315k but if I didn't grow I would still be living in my first house. However I'm not dependent on it, it's just the cherry on top, especially helps the pocket when you don't have to buy herb, it leaves money for other things.

I plan to sell both houses soon, in the next two-three years and buy a house with a small vineyard and a little land to grow my food and herbs.

No flashy stuff here, used, car used truck, live like I'm poor, cup of noodles for dinner but have everything I could need etc etc......

I got my credit up with a Home Depot card, and a few credit cards, just use the fuck outa em and put the money back on. Everything you would buy with cash but could pay with credit, use the card and put the money back on it. In order for this to work, you must have the money to replace what you spent.

This means with a $200 dollar credit card, go max it out and put the money back on. Do this a few times, and make sure you always pay back what you spent except maybe minus a few bucks, before you know it you are eligible to "raise" your credit limit.

I got a lot of my stuff for my grows at homedepot on credit, was gonna use the cash anyways. They raised my limit from somthing like $250 to $5000 pretty quick with the method I was talking about, spending and replacing minus a few bucks.

I don't have a lot of money to blow, however anytime I was going to spend money anyways but could pay in credit I did.

If you have credit cards and you use them but do not have funds to payback credit used, it does not help your credit, if you have credit cards but do not use them, it does not help your credit.

If your credit is "bad" or you have "no credit" you can always start with one that will let you pay a required $200 security deposit that gets you a $200 initial credit line, if you want it bad enough then be responsible, no new clothes shoes, 60 inch tvs, rims flashy cars etc etc....I could have an brand new corvette but i chose a old pick up truck and a house.


----------



## Marcshaun (Jul 28, 2015)

papapayne said:


> You know, I have never grown more weed then I can sell...even in california I never had any issues moving buds even in croptober. Shit, usually I end up buying pounds of other people to keep from every turning anyone away. I have made choices in my life that leave it very hard to land a "real" job (Assault charges), and I see many many of my peers that are my age with 50k in student loans barely getting by on the salaries. that and honestly, I have 0 desire to slave away for some company profiting off me.


Me personally, I have noticed that throughout my whole life working going to school , I have two degrees by the way, debt up to my ears trying to get my piece of the pie, the only thing that has gotten me to be able to get a foothold is this beautiful plant. I have four kids and a wife so broke just isn't even an option. Its hard in any industry rite now but with persistence and an open mind greatness can be achieved by going back to what one of our chief exports...HEMP! I grow to help patients but I'd be lying if I said it didn't help my family too. I messed up and caught a strike at 19 so this plant has been paying the bills for a long time.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 28, 2015)

thanks guys for all your input, it all hit close to home. I have a USAA credit card that I have been using now for pretty much exactly that @MaryJaneFamily420 ! I pay it almost off every month, and its already been helping. 2 ex wives did a number on my credit , but luckily the worst stuff is all 8+ years old so falling off. I am in a house now that I can supplement my food with a nice garden, and such so definitely have happiness, just guess I am wanting to work towards something. ty guys all for the kind words!


----------



## 757growin (Jul 28, 2015)

papapayne said:


> thanks guys for all your input, it all hit close to home. I have a USAA credit card that I have been using now for pretty much exactly that @MaryJaneFamily420 ! I pay it almost off every month, and its already been helping. 2 ex wives did a number on my credit , but luckily the worst stuff is all 8+ years old so falling off. I am in a house now that I can supplement my food with a nice garden, and such so definitely have happiness, just guess I am wanting to work towards something. ty guys all for the kind words!


Use that gi bill to supplement, maybe some landscaping for Xtra $. Wanna make alot of doe got to plant alot of plants. But get that education so you have something to go on. Horticulture or agriculture degrees seem like a good route for you. Take business classes too so you can run your farm completely by urself good luck man. It's tough. But grind hard and be good to people and good things usually come.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 28, 2015)

757growin said:


> Use that gi bill to supplement, maybe some landscaping for Xtra $. Wanna make alot of doe got to plant alot of plants. But get that education so you have something to go on. Horticulture or agriculture degrees seem like a good route for you. Take business classes too so you can run your farm completely by urself good luck man. It's tough. But grind hard and be good to people and good things usually come.


That last sentence you said....


----------



## Stoner from the south (Jul 28, 2015)

Here's a couple bud shots, shouldn't be to much longer now! I decided to sample the small bud in the 1st pic and anxious for it to dry and try this baby out.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## MrRare (Jul 29, 2015)

As an outdoor grower in Ca I typically sow seeds in early May. Seeds germinate in four inch containers of Light Warrior in approx seven days. The seedlings spend approx. seven to ten day in the shade house before being moved to full sun. After approx one more week the seedlings are potted up to three gallon containers of two parts Ocean Forest to one part Light Warrior. The plants begin to grow aggressively and within ten to fifteen days have fully rooted out the three gallon containers. I typically top once the plants reach the sixth node by cutting back to one half an inch above the second node to produce four main colas. After seven weeks from germination the plants are transplanted to fifteen gallon containers. Plants begin expressing their sex in mid to late July and the males are terminated. This process results in approx. six weeks of vegetation time before flowering commences and my fertilizer program changes. As I am now entering the second week of flowering the plants are approx.seventy two inches tall and making extensive bud sites. Pictures and more info to follow.


----------



## KushXOJ (Jul 29, 2015)

Had to put up a border cause my dog apparently finds fish hydrolysate apatazing. He dug up a couple of plants but luckily I caught it early and put the soil back .
Strains forum x monster cookies f2s I made
Shuteye x polar bear og from greenpointseeds

I still have to clean up the under growth on them, I'm pretty sure they have started to stretch for flower


----------



## Nor-Cal Cuttings (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Nor-Cal Cuttings (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Nor-Cal Cuttings (Jul 29, 2015)

last months pic jus gives a better long view


----------



## Qwertypops (Jul 29, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Low-mid 90s and dry dry out here, the plants are loving it. My plat GDP grew about 5" all around in 2 days, maybe the 20 gallons of worm tea "sludge" had something to do with it!
> 
> Shit 1k a lb should be good enough for a skilled grower. Taking home maybe 60% of that will give most people a comfortable lifestyle.
> 
> ...


"Did you just say meow?"


----------



## Qwertypops (Jul 29, 2015)

calicocalyx said:


> Man this is going to get too close to conspiracy theories. I think that "american dream" is bunk. I've seen too many people get a little money and influence from working the herb and that little illusion of power went straight to their head. For sure that's not everyone but I've seen more inflated egos in this 'business" and questionable morals when money is on the line. In the end is comes down to what we take and what we give. Lots of people living shitting lives so that "we" can have it good. It's more about appreciating right now and acknowledging the consequences of our actions/choices. What's happening is that power and abundance of resources has been claimed or used up, and so it's shifted elsewhere. America isn't what it was for our grandparents and thats good and bad in many ways. And there is an abundance, we could be shifting into balance and sharing prosperity and a better quality of life for the world. But those same egos on a bigger level are controlling the game, or at least working to prevent the masses from it. Just saying.... life is what happens when you're busy making plans.


I couldn't agree more. Honestly, a lot of industries could take a page from this one and look at how we cooperate and share, how we contribute to making ourselves/each other and our hobby/job better. There is room for competition, sure, but it's not about just winning, or being better than the other guy, it's more often about learning, advancing ourselves and one another, sharing, and a sense of community that is without borders.


----------



## calicocalyx (Jul 29, 2015)

Where there's a will there's a way as getaway said. Market is flooded and prices dropping overall, but it's also wide open as far as legal herb businesses too. From seeds to edibles to events. Hustle and re invest in the business, expand. I'm trying something similar and have spent many days at farmers markets, in the kitchen making products, ect... For me, it comes down to how many hours in the day and how much it impacts my quality of life. But I did get a property and house and make it out of the city. It took big gambles and hard work, and many years leading up to it. Had to learn the skills and knowledge and make the connections. The next generation have it easier and harder in some ways to do the same thing. I've seen way too many 4 year degrees working for $15/ hour. What really burns me is seeing these "successful" growers/entrepreneurs that will squeeze pay out of their workers and exploit the hired help, put others at risk, all to make just a little bit more. But... 

I think must of us are on here to share knowledge/info and that is great on many levels. At the end of the day no man is an island, we're all interconnected. Lets speed up the evolution of humanity's consciousness by sharing and helping each other, maybe some suffering will be eased.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 29, 2015)

WCO - World Cannabis Organization!


----------



## jacrispy (Jul 29, 2015)

Bagseed


----------



## ragieboyyy (Jul 29, 2015)

Everyone's girls are lookin good!!! I personally been battling russets. But so far I think i got ahead of em an think I might wining Wars not over yet tho. But there growing nicely still An should get a good harvest if I do win the battle. Wish me luck! 




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## jacrispy (Jul 29, 2015)

Bagseed


----------



## Mohican (Jul 29, 2015)

Animal Cookies:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jacrispy (Jul 29, 2015)

Stalker


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## MrRare (Jul 29, 2015)

The ladies are starting to express themselves and are really growing nicely.
The Genetics are from Gage Green as well as Harley Tsu and Sour Tsunami 2 from Sohum Seeds.


----------



## TWS (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Jul 29, 2015)

The greenhouse is plugo ! tying em down and waiting for my trellis netting.







The side yard


Im proud of her. 6 x 6 at least .


----------



## jtp92 (Jul 29, 2015)

this is bag seed to


TWS said:


> The greenhouse is plugo ! tying em down and waiting for my trellis netting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to post a picture but I saw these and don't want to be embarrassed how do u get them like that looks like miny 10 pounders


----------



## TWS (Jul 29, 2015)

Please post your pics.
I only have one Bag seed woodie og in the bunch. The rest are purchased seeds. The big one is headband / sour Kush .
They are all LST, topped a bunch of times and trained thru cages to try to keep the height down.


----------



## jtp92 (Jul 29, 2015)

that's my biggest girl its bag seed but smells sweet like bubble gum


----------



## TWS (Jul 29, 2015)

she's a beauty. I wish I could keep my plants smaller. even started later this year.


----------



## jtp92 (Jul 29, 2015)

that a few weeks old she's about 6 foot now I wish I could grow next to my house to spend that much time with them


----------



## TWS (Jul 29, 2015)

aint nothing wrong with bag seed if it came from a good bag !


----------



## jtp92 (Jul 29, 2015)

this one has some purple in the stems I hope the bud does to I had a male like her a few years ago and the sacks were purple I just hope the bud is like that


----------



## getawaymountain (Jul 29, 2015)

TWS said:


> The greenhouse is plugo ! tying em down and waiting for my trellis netting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya running out of room !!


----------



## TWS (Jul 29, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> ya running out of room !!


 I know thank god the stretch is over and flowering is starting .


----------



## TWS (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Marcshaun (Jul 29, 2015)

So I went and got some stuff from home depot today. I'm going to make a homemade light dep chamber so I can get these girls done a Lil earlier


----------



## TWS (Jul 29, 2015)

I would of went to Dixieline myself .


----------



## papapayne (Jul 30, 2015)

Well, all of my full season ladies are flowering now! getting to be nice sized plants. All the supercropping worked well, looks like the carport will only need the 2 cinderblocks and have plants equally wide as they are tall. Hope everyone is chugging along, and may the ganga gods smile down on us all!


----------



## mwine87 (Jul 30, 2015)

My lemon kush have started flowering, blue dream x Mulanje is getting started a bit slower, Papaya's haven't started a all. Actually hoping for a staggered harvest.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 30, 2015)

3 for 3 with lost coast og regs. Never had that happen! If the flowers come out nice I will be looking a lot more at emerald triangle seeds.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 30, 2015)

@TWS - When did you start them?


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jul 30, 2015)

Here a pic of my small baby


----------



## papapayne (Jul 30, 2015)

blackberry jabbas


Bog sour strawberry


Blue OG


----------



## Marcshaun (Jul 30, 2015)

papapayne said:


> blackberry jabbas
> 
> 
> Bog sour strawberry
> ...


That blackberry looks good enough to just eat that


----------



## Mohican (Jul 30, 2015)

Blackberry in Oregon for the win!!!


----------



## dux (Jul 30, 2015)

Sure are a bunch of nice grows and photos! 
My yard plants have to be tucked into other vegitation.maybe some day this politically sad state will allow me to use the middle of my yard..

Nice work people!!


----------



## TWS (Jul 30, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @TWS - When did you start them?


I think I germmed seeds mid may


----------



## BLVDog (Jul 30, 2015)

Leroy og rain and lightning. Plants love it haha


----------



## TWS (Jul 30, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3469574 View attachment 3469575 View attachment 3469576 View attachment 3469577 3 for 3 with lost coast og regs. Never had that happen! If the flowers come out nice I will be looking a lot more at emerald triangle seeds.



Emerald triangle has good genetics. look into their super sour og.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 30, 2015)

My garden was praying in the muggy heat this morning:






Animal Cookies




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BLVDog (Jul 30, 2015)

Just made some bat guano tea


----------



## 757growin (Jul 30, 2015)

TWS said:


> Emerald triangle has good genetics. look into their super sour og.


 Got these right now!


----------



## TWS (Jul 30, 2015)

BLVDog said:


> Leroy og rain and lightning. Plants love it haha


 got some serious rain storms here the last two days.


----------



## TWS (Jul 30, 2015)

TWS said:


> I think I germmed seeds mid may



gonna try to germ june 1st next year.


----------



## TWS (Jul 30, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3469853 Got these right now!



im gonna have to google the lines on this one.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 30, 2015)

I think I will try July 4th.


----------



## TWS (Jul 30, 2015)

after the solstice ?


----------



## 757growin (Jul 30, 2015)

TWS said:


> im gonna have to google the lines on this one.


California sour x lemon og x critical


----------



## TWS (Jul 30, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Here a pic of my small baby



fugging nice !


----------



## TWS (Jul 30, 2015)

757growin said:


> California sour x lemon og x critical


 that must be a new line. don't remember seeing that last time I was on their web site. Hope to catch them at the cup next year.


----------



## BLVDog (Jul 30, 2015)

Here's a cotton candy cane from emerald triangle


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 30, 2015)

Lol I don't know what's up with the little one. Seed in the ground and it's tiny !!!

Still don't know the sex of the big one. And the heat has been doing a number on all my garden. Watering almost everyday.This was before a light water . Or maybe after I'm kinda buzzed


----------



## TWS (Jul 30, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Lol I don't know what's up with the little one. Seed in the ground and it's tiny !!!
> 
> Still don't know the sex of the big one. And the heat has been doing a number on all my garden. Watering almost everyday.This was before a light water . Or maybe after I'm kinda buzzed
> 
> ...



you should stop drinking.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jul 30, 2015)

I have 5 65 gallon smart pots that I use to try to save some plants but there full of soil plants did not make it at my house I have some bluedream that are about 2 feet tall in 15 gallon plastic pots you think it be best to take to the spot were there some 65 gallon pots or is it just to late


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 30, 2015)

TWS said:


> you should stop drinking.


LOL I have stopped! I don't drink hard liquor.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Jul 30, 2015)

TWS said:


> I think I germmed seeds mid may


I have 5 65 gallon smart pots that I use to try to save some plants but there full of soil plants did not make it at my house I have some bluedream that are about 2 feet tall in 15 gallon plastic pots you think it be best to take to the spot were there some 65 gallon pots or is it just to late


----------



## Javadog (Jul 30, 2015)

I am smoking some Lost Coast OG these days....very, very sweet and tasty.

I will grow it again.

JD


----------



## TWS (Jul 30, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> I have 5 65 gallon smart pots that I use to try to save some plants but there full of soil plants did not make it at my house I have some bluedream that are about 2 feet tall in 15 gallon plastic pots you think it be best to take to the spot were there some 65 gallon pots or is it just to late


transplant


----------



## Rezman2115 (Jul 30, 2015)

Transplanted 6 days ago. LSTed the mutated plant to see if this strain adapts well to LST. 30 days from seed. Either gonna LST or top the other two.

Tis my first grow, so I am doing what I can. 5 gallon pots, planning another 8 weeks of veg


----------



## Marcshaun (Jul 30, 2015)

getting started building my cheap homemade light dep tent. When I'm done I'll be able to break it down and put it back up like Lego's. I used to remodel homes so it should be pretty easy. Just a Lil something to try out. It got dark on me so I had to stop. Thanks for the idea guys


----------



## readysetawesome (Jul 31, 2015)

@Marcshaun beautiful! looks very similar in size to my outdoor Jack Herrer girl. Pictured below is before/after showing 30 days of July growth in my garden.

1 "Jack Herrer" random bag seed (the largest plant, originally in 25 gallon plastic pot, now in 100 gallon smart pot which I moved down into a 2' trench)
2x Girl Scout Cookies clones (25 gallon plastic wrapped in straw)
1 Blue Dream girl from seed (25 gallon plastic wrapped in straw)

Not knowing which pheno of jack the big one is, I've ordered a 10' peak pop-up greenhouse so i can finish her without October rains ruining the party!


----------



## Marcshaun (Jul 31, 2015)

readysetawesome said:


> @Marcshaun beautiful! looks very similar in size to my outdoor Jack Herrer girl. Pictured below is before/after showing 30 days of July growth in my garden.
> 
> 1 "Jack Herrer" random bag seed (the largest plant, originally in 25 gallon plastic pot, now in 100 gallon smart pot which I moved down into a 2' trench)
> 2x Girl Scout Cookies clones (25 gallon plastic wrapped in straw)
> ...


Those are some nice looking ladies you got there. Yeah the plant you can see in my pic is one of my training day girls. She just hit a Lil under six feet today in the ground so I'm happy. Good luck with the grow can't wait to see you at harvest time. Peace


----------



## mwine87 (Jul 31, 2015)

So I'm going along, tying down branches.. Pulled a little too hard in both directions... 
 

AHHHHH!!!! (Onslaught of swearing ensues) 

 

Lashed her back together, and all is well! This is the 4th or 5th time I've done it this summer. Heavy hand and need to approach pruning differently from here on.

Who all has had this happen the them?


----------



## mwine87 (Jul 31, 2015)

Got some new seeds! Went through Bonza Seedbank, very fast shipping! 
*Ace Seeds Purple Haze x Thai
*Nirvana AK-48
*Blazing Pistoleros Mau-Mau
*Devil's Harvest Strawberry Sour Diesel
*Devil's Harvest Fallen Angel
*Cannabiogen Pakistan Chitral Kush
*Freebies: Purple Paralysis, Frencheese, and Psycho Crack 

Only got one or two of each. Any thoughts on which one should be next? I chose a few purely on color that expressed during flower. I only want to start one or two of them...


----------



## skyyhigh (Jul 31, 2015)

vegged under cfl outdoors for final stretch preflowers old pics updated coming soon.


----------



## skyyhigh (Jul 31, 2015)

skyyhigh said:


> vegged under cfl outdoors for final stretch preflowers old pics updated coming soon. View attachment 3470091View attachment 3470092


fast and vast autos and nycd auto


----------



## unspecified (Jul 31, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> View attachment 3469986 getting started building my cheap homemade light dep tent. When I'm done I'll be able to break it down and put it back up like Lego's. I used to remodel homes so it should be pretty easy. Just a Lil something to try out. It got dark on me so I had to stop. Thanks for the idea guys


When are you going to use light depo? Everything should flower on its own in a few more days. Some of mine are already starting to flower. There is only about 14 hours of light outside right now.


----------



## Marcshaun (Jul 31, 2015)

unspecified said:


> When are you going to use light depo? Everything should flower on its own in a few more days. Some of mine are already starting to flower. There is only about 14 hours of light outside right now.


I'm only going to use it for about a week or so. That's why I went the cheap route this is really getting put together purely for experimental purposes. It'll go up about 7 and I'll take it off once the sun is completely gone for the evening


----------



## readysetawesome (Jul 31, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> Who all has had this happen the them?


Personally I gave up on training with string or tie wraps and am focused on pruning.... but I did learn this: pull the branches outward, using bamboo stakes around the perimiter, rather than downward toward some anchor on the ground. When I made this change I mostly stopped breaking branches during LST operations


----------



## Mohican (Jul 31, 2015)

@TWS - Our season here in SoCal is so much longer and hotter than most climates.


----------



## TWS (Jul 31, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> So I'm going along, tying down branches.. Pulled a little too hard in both directions...
> View attachment 3470058
> 
> AHHHHH!!!! (Onslaught of swearing ensues)
> ...



me. plenty of times this year . Duck tape and twine. lol next time lash it first.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 31, 2015)

When I did this to my plant it started growing harder and turned darker green! This plant thrives on abuse!


----------



## TheGoldenGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3468459



I wanna see more in this. What plastic do you have to cover?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 31, 2015)

2" PVC and some greenhouse plastic is all you need! Make it any size you want.


----------



## TheGoldenGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2015)

Eh might be all you need but I like having my equipment looking working and holding up proper. 

There is some new threaded greenhouse plastic seems like the sturdiest besides corrugated


----------



## papapayne (Jul 31, 2015)

the double wall polycarbonate (IE Solexx)is the bees knees but man is it pricey. someday!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 31, 2015)

There are definitely a bunch of cool options! I saw some cool little greenhouse kits at Big Lots.








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 31, 2015)

My brother in law works at a sign making factory and he said they had tossed a dumpster full of that stuff! I was so bummed! I told him to keep it it he ever gets it again.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 31, 2015)

TheGoldenGreenThumb said:


> Eh might be all you need but I like having my equipment looking working and holding up proper.
> 
> There is some new threaded greenhouse plastic seems like the sturdiest besides corrugated


had this one book marked about a year lol
here you go its pricey but i want it ! one dude on IC mag says his has lasted 11 years! http://www.gardendome.com/greenhouse_cover/poly_tarp.html


----------



## TheGoldenGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2015)

Yup this is basically what my greenhouse guy has but it is a 4 layer woven film I will get close up pictures eventually


----------



## BLVDog (Jul 31, 2015)

Just got all this stuff for 50bux. Great deal. Oh ya


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 31, 2015)

TheGoldenGreenThumb said:


> I wanna see more in this. What plastic do you have to cover?


I am putting 4year greenhouse poly on it. The piece is 24 x 32 cost $124 and eBay was the cheapest price.


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 31, 2015)

Nice to have some buds ready in August. Island afghani


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 31, 2015)

@crossfade69 your fans (self included) need some updates... How you doing bro? Kicking some ass in the warehouse of dreams?


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Jul 31, 2015)

My old neighborhood.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 1, 2015)

hey guys,

Serious question, totally off topic. I have serious insomnia, and have a very hard time sleeping and turning the brain off. I have a very high tolerance because I smoke so damn much weed. That said, what strains have you guys grown that are still available to purchase that is just straight out sleepy time? I have smoked a lot of shit in my day, but just haven't seem to find the winner that knocks me out. Maybe its just my unicorn, never to be captured!

Anyway,

stay free stay high

papa


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 1, 2015)

fresh bud in july !! last day but hey thats early for natural grown outside thet aren't autos either just a 90 day strain semi auto i'd say but they are great to get some bud before the big harvest the ones budding are all seawarps in the pics and the nigerians are growing fast now


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @TWS - Our season here in SoCal is so much longer and hotter than most climates.



yea, Nor cal ain't got shit on us. Most of em cheat too.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 1, 2015)

Mohican said:


> There are definitely a bunch of cool options! I saw some cool little greenhouse kits at Big Lots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 1, 2015)

papapayne said:


> hey guys,
> 
> Serious question, totally off topic. I have serious insomnia, and have a very hard time sleeping and turning the brain off. I have a very high tolerance because I smoke so damn much weed. That said, what strains have you guys grown that are still available to purchase that is just straight out sleepy time? I have smoked a lot of shit in my day, but just haven't seem to find the winner that knocks me out. Maybe its just my unicorn, never to be captured!
> 
> ...


Cherry pie full amber is not a strain like that ?


----------



## 757growin (Aug 1, 2015)

papapayne said:


> hey guys,
> 
> Serious question, totally off topic. I have serious insomnia, and have a very hard time sleeping and turning the brain off. I have a very high tolerance because I smoke so damn much weed. That said, what strains have you guys grown that are still available to purchase that is just straight out sleepy time? I have smoked a lot of shit in my day, but just haven't seem to find the winner that knocks me out. Maybe its just my unicorn, never to be captured!
> 
> ...


Hey payne. I have this struggle also. I literally have to dab all day from the moment I wake up around 5 am to be tired enough to pass out around 9 pm daily and almost never past 11pm. Flowers don't cut it anymore so I go through about 1.5 grams of shatter a day. Check with the VA, they may be able to send you for a sleep study to find out what's up. I have a similar insurance plan and got approved for one. Now I just have to stop hating going to doctors and go. Good luck.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2015)

I was going to suggest Cherry Pie too! Great minds think alike!

I have also noticed that if you make Ice Water hash and press it like *Frenchy*, it makes everything more sleepy time. Even my face melt sativa became a nice mellow smoke.

Dr OZ also suggests Sour Cherry juice before you go to sleep. It has natural seratonin activators. Works for my daughter.


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2015)

I found tugging on it for a couple hours works too.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 1, 2015)

757growin said:


> Hey payne. I have this struggle also. I literally have to dab all day from the moment I wake up around 5 am to be tired enough to pass out around 9 pm daily and almost never past 11pm. Flowers don't cut it anymore so I go through about 1.5 grams of shatter a day. Check with the VA, they may be able to send you for a sleep study to find out what's up. I have a similar insurance plan and got approved for one. Now I just have to stop hating going to doctors and go. Good luck.


I am bad too man. I smoke all day but found a dozen canna cookies at .1 g a peace works ok.



Mohican said:


> I was going to suggest Cherry Pie too! Great minds think alike!
> 
> I have also noticed that if you make Ice Water hash and press it like *Frenchy*, it makes everything more sleepy time. Even my face melt sativa became a nice mellow smoke.
> 
> Dr OZ also suggests Sour Cherry juice before you go to sleep. It has natural seratonin activators. Works for my daughter.


Cherry pie and the bubba nether one will put me out.

Papa check out power nap, northern lights or a pure affie or pakie


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Aug 1, 2015)

papapayne said:


> hey guys,
> 
> Serious question, totally off topic. I have serious insomnia, and have a very hard time sleeping and turning the brain off. I have a very high tolerance because I smoke so damn much weed. That said, what strains have you guys grown that are still available to purchase that is just straight out sleepy time? I have smoked a lot of shit in my day, but just haven't seem to find the winner that knocks me out. Maybe its just my unicorn, never to be captured!
> 
> ...


Deadhead OG decarbed and extracted into crockpot canna coconut oil (tech found on this site) and then made into cookies baked for about 20 minutes at 280F. A lot of strains these days are indica/sativa hybrids and a lot of sativas will give you that speedy head high that keeps me up bad too. So the strains you're smoking may very well be making your insomnia even worse. Me, I want a heavy indica, especially in the evening.

@Mohican I think the heat of pressing it turns some of the THC to CBN which is what gives the sleep effect, I'd imagine extracting it into coconut oil and baking cookies also turns some of the THC to CBN. So some heat basically turns it into a degraded amber trich it seems with the heavy stoned/sleepy effect.

No expert here just my personal observations.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 1, 2015)

Whoops there it is


----------



## papapayne (Aug 1, 2015)

yea I grew out power nap by sin city, didn't do it for me lol. Cherry pie didnt either, or bubba. Edibles help, maybe Im just not wired correctly for sleepy time weeds to work. Last night had 5 cookies, and was up till 4 am still. I did have a sour cherry pheno that was pretty relaxing but lost it to root aphids. I need to pop those sour cherry seeds I have and see if I can find it again. 
Makes it hard to wake up to get shit moving in the AM.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 1, 2015)

papapayne said:


> yea I grew out power nap by sin city, didn't do it for me lol. Cherry pie didnt either, or bubba. Edibles help, maybe Im just not wired correctly for sleepy time weeds to work. Last night had 5 cookies, and was up till 4 am still. I did have a sour cherry pheno that was pretty relaxing but lost it to root aphids. I need to pop those sour cherry seeds I have and see if I can find it again.
> Makes it hard to wake up to get shit moving in the AM.


i will see what i can dig out the stash


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 1, 2015)

papapayne said:


> yea I grew out power nap by sin city, didn't do it for me lol. Cherry pie didnt either, or bubba. Edibles help, maybe Im just not wired correctly for sleepy time weeds to work. Last night had 5 cookies, and was up till 4 am still. I did have a sour cherry pheno that was pretty relaxing but lost it to root aphids. I need to pop those sour cherry seeds I have and see if I can find it again.
> Makes it hard to wake up to get shit moving in the AM.


we need to make some dog oil!


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 1, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am bad too man. I smoke all day but found a dozen canna cookies at .1 g a peace works ok.
> 
> 
> Cherry pie and the bubba nether one will put me out.
> ...


@Dr.81
That SR-71 you got from me at the BBQ, that's what I use for sleep aid. I too suffer from insomnia. If I'm at home I can deal with it, sleep a couple/few hours, get up, work, do whatever, smoke out again, sleep, and so on. But if traveling, or sleeping NOT in my bed, forget it, I'm a mess. Can't sleep, mind racing, full of anxiety, and not healthy and getting worse the older I get.
So my SR-71 works for me. @papapayne, shoot me a PM and i'll see if we can figure out a way to get you some of these meds to try.
TMB-


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 1, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> @Dr.81
> That SR-71 you got from me at the BBQ, that's what I use for sleep aid. I too suffer from insomnia. If I'm at home I can deal with it, sleep a couple/few hours, get up, work, do whatever, smoke out again, sleep, and so on. But if traveling, or sleeping NOT in my bed, forget it, I'm a mess. Can't sleep, mind racing, full of anxiety, and not healthy and getting worse the older I get.
> So my SR-71 works for me. @papapayne, shoot me a PM and i'll see if we can figure out a way to get you some of these meds to try.
> TMB-


Man I smoked two bowls with so much other that day the high was lost in the mix you know. I know it was tasty though


----------



## skyyhigh (Aug 1, 2015)

Sorry I'm late on up date but here's the f&v a nycd autos


Sent from my LGL34C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 1, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man I smoked two bowls with so much other that day the high was lost in the mix you know. I know it was tasty though


I seen you grab a nice hand full to take back with you to Oregon. I remember you were out of meds, but I'm sure you took home many samples that weekend.
TMB-


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 1, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> I seen you grab a nice hand full to take back with you to Oregon. I remember you were out of meds, but I'm sure you took home many samples that weekend.
> TMB-


Oh I got gg4 and a ? So cool man. Yea was cool man had given my last harvest away as I had to move in like two weeks. We had some great folks help use get by. Didn't have to buy s lot till we harvested. Would love for you to try some of my cuts papapayne is growing this year.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 1, 2015)

Outside is just waiting on plastic to get here and growing
 
Inside I am batching soil
 
Animal Cookies x 2010 dog kush
 
Rum Bayou ( swamp wrecked x blue moonshine)


----------



## Mohican (Aug 2, 2015)

Congratulations on the new babies!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 2, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Congratulations on the new babies!


Thanks! I hope for a real gem in them to go to Denver with


----------



## jacrispy (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## jacrispy (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## jacrispy (Aug 2, 2015)

One of my ladies has wrap around side branches


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 2, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Cherry pie full amber is not a strain like that ?


Yeah that's my thinking too. I try to let a few lower buds on the more indica heavy Jackberry phenos go 4 more weeks after I harvest the main colas until the flower turns an amber hue. It doesn't really get me what I qualify as "high" at all. Straight to a heavy lid stone and sleep that I'd call fucking narcotic. For me it's only purpose is sleep.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 2, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Yeah that's my thinking too. I try to let a few lower buds on the more indica heavy Jackberry phenos go 4 more weeks after I harvest the main colas until the flower turns an amber hue. It doesn't really get me what I qualify as "high" at all. Straight to a heavy lid stone and sleep that I'd call fucking narcotic. For me it's only purpose is sleep.


Wish i had the chance to grow cp...


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 2, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Wish i had the chance to grow cp...


Yeah, the real cut instead of some knockoff seed with 50 phenos. It would be tough to get a cut to Kentucky I suppose, but doable. Getting one across the Pacific alive would be a fucking feat.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 2, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Yeah, the real cut instead of some knockoff seed with 50 phenos. It would be tough to get a cut to Kentucky I suppose, but doable. Getting one across the Pacific alive would be a fucking feat.


Yeah if ya can get one to.me 2000ks away ill be greatful..will a cutting survive the salt air and mick.fanning surfing lol


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 2, 2015)

Lmao


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 2, 2015)

Any idea on how far along this is into flowering?  im just looking to find out a ballpark on how far along. Thanx


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 2, 2015)

Ballpark I'd call it 10 days to 2 weeks.


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 2, 2015)

Whole baby garden update pic


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 2, 2015)

we cut the early seawarp pheno today and its looking great for a august 2nd harvest outdoors and its super sticky and solid buds little by little early phenos are great to get ya thru while waiting for the big ladies to finish


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks @Smidge34 that's what I was thinking . so should I expect an explosion on the bud formation anytime soon?


----------



## Smokin Slot (Aug 2, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> Whole baby garden update picView attachment 3471520


Your Plants look great 
Wish i had a bigger garden to grow something like that outdoor .............


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 2, 2015)

Yeah man, it seems like once the pistils start to group like that, it just explodes for me. Indoors it's like 7-10 days of stretch and then once I get those lil pinky sized groups of pistils going it's on like Al Capone.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 2, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> we cut the early seawarp pheno today and its looking great for a august 2nd harvest outdoors and its super sticky and solid buds little by little early phenos are great to get ya thru while waiting for the big ladies to finish


I've watched you do this for the third season now and it just blows my mind man! It would be worth the trip up and working for free for a couple weeks, to FINALLY LOL get my hands on those genetics man. The seafood too lmao!


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 2, 2015)

Smokin Slot said:


> Your Plants look great
> Wish i had a bigger garden to grow something like that outdoor .............


Thank you. I had a lot of space next time I know to utilize it and space my babies out . I probably could have gotten them wayyyyy bigger


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 2, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Yeah if ya can get one to.me 2000ks away ill be greatful..will a cutting survive the salt air and mick.fanning surfing lol


It is not getting it there it is customs. I have a buddy in the UK we want to get him some west coast clones and send me real cheese, phycosos, livers and what ever UK clones we can trade.


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 2, 2015)

How can I get some seawarp seeds @getawaymountain


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 2, 2015)

How is she doing?? 

Seeing this made me think? Wonder if anyone has tried grafting three or four different strains on one plant just like some of the citrus and fruit trees have ? 
Would be great for people with limited space inside or outdoor..






QUOTE="mwine87, post: 11793958, member: 343144"]So I'm going along, tying down branches.. Pulled a little too hard in both directions... 
View attachment 3470058

AHHHHH!!!! (Onslaught of swearing ensues)

View attachment 3470059

Lashed her back together, and all is well! This is the 4th or 5th time I've done it this summer. Heavy hand and need to approach pruning differently from here on.

Who all has had this happen the them?[/QUOTE]


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 2, 2015)

Candy train


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 2, 2015)

Here pic of my headband start flower couple weeks ago


----------



## 757growin (Aug 2, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> we cut the early seawarp pheno today and its looking great for a august 2nd harvest outdoors and its super sticky and solid buds little by little early phenos are great to get ya thru while waiting for the big ladies to finish


 
Always nice to crop in aug!


----------



## TWS (Aug 2, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Yeah, the real cut instead of some knockoff seed with 50 phenos. It would be tough to get a cut to Kentucky I suppose, but doable. Getting one across the Pacific alive would be a fucking feat.



easy really.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 2, 2015)

Animal cookies is getting those single leaf colas - semi reveg.

Here is a pic of the jungle. The AC is on the far left.








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TWS (Aug 2, 2015)

shoot Mo your gonna have quite a garden this year.


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 2, 2015)

Trainwreck


----------



## Mohican (Aug 2, 2015)

You too! The BBQ is going to be fun!! I hope I can get Mrs Mo to come this time.

Rain Bird fuzzy reveg and Purple Haze:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 2, 2015)

Nothing huge this year but I will have plenty to shut down for a move in the coming months. I will likely be at the BBQ this December as well as the wife! 
NL x BB, Fireball, Bagseed, Cheese Bukakke for those that are going to ask lol (Cheese Surprise female x Fireball male x Blue Pit Male x Dog male), and GG#4


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 2, 2015)

Yea we will be there in dec too. Looks to be a good year so lots to share


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 2, 2015)

I half to water about every 2 days know should I do two water to every nute so far it was nute wed thin on Friday was water what should I do today any help on these part would be good


angryblackman said:


> Nothing huge this year but I will have plenty to shut down for a move in the coming months. I will likely be at the BBQ this December as well as the wife!
> NL x BB, Fireball, Bagseed, Cheese Bukakke for those that are going to ask lol (Cheese Surprise female x Fireball male x Blue Pit Male x Dog male), and GG#4
> View attachment 3471728


lf


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 2, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> I half to water about every 2 days know should I do two water to every nute so far it was nute wed thin on Friday was water what should I do today any help on these part would be good
> 
> lf


Depends on what your plants need. I feed once a week and water every other day. Every day when the temps are above 100 but I have some in containers. The ingound ones can take a couple days but I don't like to stress them if I don't have to. I keep to a regular feeding schedule unless I see an issue. If I see an issue it's usually a single plant.


----------



## mwine87 (Aug 2, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> How is she doing??
> 
> Seeing this made me think? Wonder if anyone has tried grafting three or four different strains on one plant just like some of the citrus and fruit trees have ?
> Would be great for people with limited space inside or outdoor..


She is doing great! Almost like nothing even happened! It was the smaller BD x Mulanje. Grafting weed is do able, but being an annual it would only be good for a mother. Still, that would be great... 

I really want to go to the BBQ this year! Wanted to take a road trip up to Redwood National Park this winter... Maybe a stop at the Q would be in order. I'm a Meat Cutter/Sausage Maker, I could bring some fun treats. I know @doublejj brings a pig... Awesome. Maybe a USDA Prime Prime Rib...


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 2, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> She is doing great! Almost like nothing even happened! It was the smaller BD x Mulanje. Grafting weed is do able, but being an annual it would only be good for a mother. Still, that would be great...
> 
> I really want to go to the BBQ this year! Wanted to take a road trip up to Redwood National Park this winter... Maybe a stop at the Q would be in order. I'm a Meat Cutter/Sausage Maker, I could bring some fun treats. I know @doublejj brings a pig... Awesome. Maybe a USDA Prime Prime Rib...


Chilli sausages


----------



## Mohican (Aug 2, 2015)

The ones in the ground I give a slow soak for a few hours. Then they can run deep and find water.


----------



## graffixs69 (Aug 2, 2015)

Big Bud X Skunk #1


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 2, 2015)

graffixs69 said:


> Big Bud X Skunk #1View attachment 3471900


looks nice


----------



## papapayne (Aug 2, 2015)

cheese surprise




blackberry jabbas


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 2, 2015)

graffixs69 said:


> Big Bud X Skunk #1View attachment 3471900


Love plants allowed to grow in their natural pattern!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 2, 2015)

Gorilla Glue has a nice structure outdoors


----------



## oregongrowpros (Aug 2, 2015)

About 2 weeks ago, blue cheese and a cross breed

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 2, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Depends on what your plants need. I feed once a week and water every other day. Every day when the temps are above 100 but I have some in containers. The ingound ones can take a couple days but I don't like to stress them if I don't have to. I keep to a regular feeding schedule unless I see an issue. If I see an issue it's usually a single plant.


How munch more do they grow after they start flower how munch bigger do they get


----------



## graffixs69 (Aug 2, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> looks nice


thanks


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 2, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> How munch more do they grow after they start flower how munch bigger do they get


Depending on the strain the plants can double in size after stretch.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 2, 2015)

It 


angryblackman said:


> Depending on the strain the plants can double in size after stretch.


chem 4 and bluedream and sour Diesil


----------



## TheGoldenGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2015)

oregongrowpros said:


> About 2 weeks ago, blue cheese and a cross breed
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Rollitup mobile app



Southern Oregon?


----------



## oregongrowpros (Aug 2, 2015)

TheGoldenGreenThumb said:


> Southern Oregon?


Pdx

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## skyyhigh (Aug 2, 2015)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 3471479


Beautiful trees pal just beautiful

Sent from my LGL34C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 2, 2015)

oregongrowpros said:


> Pdx
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Rollitup mobile app


was there yesterday


----------



## TheGoldenGreenThumb (Aug 2, 2015)

How have the grey days been this year? 
Wildfires are starting to pop up more also


----------



## mwine87 (Aug 2, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Chilli sausages


 
Ground fresh, hand mixed, no artificial ingredients, stuffed and spun by hand, by me. People come from cities and even counties away for my sausage's...


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 2, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> View attachment 3472105
> Ground fresh, hand mixed, no artificial ingredients, stuffed and spun by hand, by me. People come from cities and even counties away for my sausage's...


I would !!! Love em specially the way you make them


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 2, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> View attachment 3472105
> Ground fresh, hand mixed, no artificial ingredients, stuffed and spun by hand, by me. People come from cities and even counties away for my sausage's...


Fuck now I have the munchies and want sausage


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 2, 2015)

Not uncle bucks sausage i hope


----------



## Cuttdogg7 (Aug 3, 2015)

The northern lights auto's are coming along nicely.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 3, 2015)

Jackberry F4 mother plant that I eliminated so I stuck her outdoors earlier in the summer and she went into a slight flower before returning to veg, then I planted her a month ago. Due to the flowering deal and the resulting 70s type bush you get, haha, I gave her a 90s style trim yesterday for air flow and to concentrate on 15 or so main tops. Before and after shots of the little mama.


----------



## unspecified (Aug 3, 2015)

My little plants... maybe half the size of my buddies plants!


----------



## Carmarelo (Aug 3, 2015)

Cheers all! Everyone's grows are looking fantastic, what a season it has been!


----------



## papapayne (Aug 3, 2015)

heres my contribution


----------



## 757growin (Aug 3, 2015)

Carmarelo said:


> Cheers all! Everyone's grows are looking fantastic, what a season it has been!


Hey buddy, where/how ya been? Got anything in the garden?


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 3, 2015)

Cuttdogg7 said:


> The northern lights auto's are coming along nicely.View attachment 3472116 View attachment 3472117 View attachment 3472115 View attachment 3472118 View attachment 3472119 View attachment 3472120


Sweet man they look like they're filling in well.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 3, 2015)

unspecified said:


> View attachment 3472205
> My little plants... maybe half the size of my buddies plants!


That's ok they're twice as big as my buddies plants


----------



## Theblackdog420 (Aug 3, 2015)

Too many amazing looking plants on this thread. I just said to my wife "This is what our backyard will look like soon"


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 3, 2015)

I made a left hand turn and ended up here....fuck I miss you all and most of all miss growing! Be safe brothers and sisters and have a stress free season! I think that is impossible but the thought is there! Peace


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 3, 2015)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I made a left hand turn and ended up here....fuck I miss you all and most of all miss growing! Be safe brothers and sisters and have a stress free season! I think that is impossible but the thought is there! Peace


Take care man

Next spring crop


----------



## Cuttdogg7 (Aug 3, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Sweet man they look like they're filling in well.


Yeah it is about time, I thought they would never get there. We are at day 87 now. LOL


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 3, 2015)

finally got the top of the fence! Got some lines up to start tying up to support their weight. Ditched the light dep idea and used all of the materials to make a hang line for the heavy branches.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 3, 2015)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I made a left hand turn and ended up here....fuck I miss you all and most of all miss growing! Be safe brothers and sisters and have a stress free season! I think that is impossible but the thought is there! Peace


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 3, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> View attachment 3472310 View attachment 3472312 finally got the top of the fence! Got some lines up to start tying up to support their weight. Ditched the light dep idea and used all of the materials to make a hang line for the heavy branches.


----------



## Livnthedrm (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey guys, new around here. It's so awesome that there are so many good growers out there who know what they are doing. Great job everyone. I'm a third year grower, and here are my daughters..


----------



## Livnthedrm (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 3, 2015)

Here couple pic of my baby


----------



## Livnthedrm (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Livnthedrm (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Livnthedrm (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Livnthedrm (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## genuity (Aug 3, 2015)

Livnthedrm said:


> View attachment 3472364 Hey guys, new around here. its so awesome that there are so many good growers out there who know what they are doing. Great job everyone. I'm a third year grower, and here are my daughters..


Them some thick girls,very nice.


----------



## Livnthedrm (Aug 3, 2015)

genuity said:


> Them some thick girls,very nice.


Thanks man!


----------



## Joedank (Aug 3, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> View attachment 3472105
> Ground fresh, hand mixed, no artificial ingredients, stuffed and spun by hand, by me. People come from cities and even counties away for my sausage's...


LOVE artisan meatpackers  
wow you ship overnight? prices look fair too. you know the growers of your livestock ?
you smoke that pork belly?


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 3, 2015)

BcDigger said:


>


That's how I'm feeling walking thru the garden. Lol


----------



## mwine87 (Aug 3, 2015)

Joedank said:


> LOVE artisan meatpackers
> wow you ship overnight? prices look fair too. you know the growers of your livestock ?
> you smoke that pork belly?


No, no, and no.  I work for a rapidly expanding chain, Sprout's Farmer's Markets. If they have a store near you, there will be a guy behind their counter doing the same thing I'm doing. I do take a good deal of pride in what I do... I'm putting food on family tables and I have a hand in making fond memories that go with the food. Thanks @Joedank. Chicken and Pork varieties, about 20 or so different kinds I can pump out. Prices get better, they go on sale for $2.99/lb a few times here and there. Check them out, if anyone gets a chance. Just don't work there... You will hate it very quickly. :/


----------



## CaptainAhab_420 (Aug 3, 2015)

Kosher Kush is getting frosty at 3-4 weeks in! Glad I cloned her early and I think I'm going to pollinate a branch with her male sibling


----------



## Livnthedrm (Aug 3, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Here couple pic of my baby





Marcshaun said:


> That's how I'm feeling walking thru the garden. Lol


Nice!


----------



## Livnthedrm (Aug 3, 2015)

CaptainAhab_420 said:


> Kosher Kush is getting frosty at 3-4 weeks in! Glad I cloned her early and I think I'm going to pollinate a branch with her male sibling


Looking good


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 3, 2015)

Joedank said:


> LOVE artisan meatpackers
> wow you ship overnight? prices look fair too. you know the growers of your livestock ?
> you smoke that pork belly?


Good Q joe and do you do brats would be another?

My fun for the day


----------



## norcal mmj (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi from the garden. It's flower time.


----------



## mwine87 (Aug 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Good Q joe and do you do brats would be another?


Hot and Sweet Italian, Andouille, Linguisa, Bratwurst, Polish, Green Chile Bratwurst, Basil, Cinnamon Apple, Spinich Feta Bratwurst, Mild and Spicy Parmesean, Southwest Caliente (3 colors Bell peppers, red and green onion, cilantro, habaneros, jalapeños, chipoltle chili fajita seasoning, ground chicken), Jalapeño Cheddar, Country Style Breakfast, Maple Breakfast, Hot Breakfast, Chorizo... There's a few more in there...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 3, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> Hot and Sweet Italian, Andouille, Linguisa, Bratwurst, Polish, Green Chile Bratwurst, Basil, Cinnamon Apple, Spinich Feta Bratwurst, Mild and Spicy Parmesean, Southwest Caliente (3 colors Bell peppers, red and green onion, cilantro, habaneros, jalapeños, chipoltle chili fajita seasoning, ground chicken), Jalapeño Cheddar, Country Style Breakfast, Maple Breakfast, Hot Breakfast, Chorizo... There's a few more in there...


Nice


----------



## Javadog (Aug 3, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> View attachment 3472105
> Ground fresh, hand mixed, no artificial ingredients, stuffed and spun by hand, by me. People come from cities and even counties away for my sausage's...


Respect where respect is due.

:0)

JD

P.S. And all the trees around here are lovely too.

P.P.S. Ooh, "Hot Breakfast". I am intrigued.


----------



## ISK (Aug 3, 2015)

I chopped my gals today...Crop King Auto-fem's (Dwarf Low Flyer left, Jack Herer right)


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 3, 2015)

ISK said:


> I chopped my gals today...Crop King Auto-fem's (Dwarf Low Flyer left, Jack Herer right)
> View attachment 3472649


Nice ISK, are you happy with the way theyve turnes out?what are your plans for your next run?


----------



## ISK (Aug 3, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Nice ISK, are you happy with the way theyve turnes out?what are your plans for your next run?


not my best ever but still not so bad.....I do like these auto's for my limited sunshine....it's nice to have it finished.


----------



## jacrispy (Aug 4, 2015)

Wind storm flattened this plant


----------



## jacrispy (Aug 4, 2015)

I put it upright & gave it some support at the base but here she is the next day
Should I just chop it?


----------



## mwine87 (Aug 4, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Respect where respect is due.
> 
> :0)
> 
> ...


Thank you very much! I'm sincerely gonna try and make the BBQ this year. I'll bring some of these if I make it... Was not expecting such kind words for sausage. Lol.



jacrispy said:


> I put it upright & gave it some support at the base but here she is the next day
> Should I just chop it?


Is the stem broken? Have you watered and let it soak? I think you'd still be able to save it.. Its root ball is mostly intact?


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 4, 2015)

Had to open the top getting 120f in there. Still looking good for being so hot!


----------



## jacrispy (Aug 4, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> Thank you very much! I'm sincerely gonna try and make the BBQ this year. I'll bring some of these if I make it... Was not expecting such kind words for sausage. Lol.
> 
> 
> Is the stem broken? Have you watered and let it soak? I think you'd still be able to save it.. Its root ball is mostly intact?


Stem is ok its the roots that gave
I gave a good watering after I put her upright


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Intresting note from this years grow. The plants that I had in one gal pots and planted out on May 29 are just as tall as the blue dream that came up from seed in early March. 



Purple Haze 




Mulanje cross just staring to flower. 





Mulanje cross


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Blue dream..


----------



## Livnthedrm (Aug 4, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Intresting note from this years grow. The plants that I had in one gal pots and planted out on May 29 are just as tall as the blue dream that came up from seed in early March.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you want your seeds to grow big, start way earlier. I started my seeds in December of last year, and they have been outside since March 20!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2015)

Pic from Sunday


----------



## Livnthedrm (Aug 4, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Pic from Sunday
> 
> View attachment 3472955


What strains are these? Kinda look like my plants lol


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 4, 2015)

Livnthedrm said:


> What strains are these? Kinda look like my plants lol


The one up front is a plat GDP and the other is a meriamberry


----------



## Joedank (Aug 4, 2015)

cbtbudz said:


> Had to open the top getting 120f in there. Still looking good for being so hot!View attachment 3472917


looks really healthy!
shoot everybodys garden looks banging right now!!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Livnthedrm said:


> If you want your seeds to grow big, start way earlier. I started my seeds in December of last year, and they have been outside since March 20!


This may sound crazy but I don't want them to get any bigger then this. It is hard enough to to hide these from neighbors eyes. If I lived on a few acres with no neighbors near by I would be going for 12 -15 footers


----------



## Livnthedrm (Aug 4, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> This may sound crazy but I don't want them to get any bigger then this. It is hard enough to to hide these from neighbors eyes. If I lived on a few acres with no neighbors near by I would be going for 12 -15 footers


Very true. I'm glad I don't have to worry about that


----------



## CaptainAhab_420 (Aug 4, 2015)

jacrispy said:


> I put it upright & gave it some support at the base but here she is the next day
> Should I just chop it?


Up to you man but I personally leave them until they: A) dry up and become crunchy. or B) they start growing again. What do you have to loose by letting her stay there a few more days?


----------



## jacrispy (Aug 4, 2015)

CaptainAhab_420 said:


> Up to you man but I personally leave them until they: A) dry up and become crunchy. or B) they start growing again. What do you have to loose by letting her stay there a few more days?


I'm gonna let her stay & see what she does like you said nothing to lose


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm kind of surprised for this to be my first solo outdoor grow I wasn't expecting them to blow out like this!!! Can't wait till harvest time


----------



## Mohican (Aug 4, 2015)

My first time I planted a sativa bush and it took over my whole yard. I was shitting bricks!


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 4, 2015)

Mohican said:


> My first time I planted a sativa bush and it took over my whole yard. I was shitting bricks!


Yeah I'm like damn. Those training day bushes go crazy. And really the only issue I have had at all was battling bugs but I got those under control. I've done indoor lots of times but I must say I'm really enjoying the great outdoors


----------



## Mohican (Aug 4, 2015)

Wait until you sample the finished product!


----------



## Livnthedrm (Aug 4, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> Yeah I'm like damn. Those training day bushes go crazy. And really the only issue I have had at all was battling bugs but I got those under control. I've done indoor lots of times but I must say I'm really enjoying the great outdoors


Yeah, growing indoors you are very limited. But, outdoors. It's a whole other level, your potential goes as far as your own imagination.


----------



## readysetawesome (Aug 4, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> View attachment 3473022 I'm kind of surprised for this to be my first solo outdoor grow I wasn't expecting them to blow out like this!!! Can't wait till harvest time


You and me both! Looks so good in the light, thanks for the new pic.

My girls were just upgraded to greenhouse status! first night: dehumidifier kept us at a steady 50% all night and beyond, avoiding cool night time temps and the increasingly ridiculous morning dew and high humidity. Conversely, I can seal some vents and keep the daytime humidity from getting so low (mites have definitely been loving the drought conditions). Nothing is flowering yet but we're damn close.


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 4, 2015)

readysetawesome said:


> You and me both! Looks so good in the light, thanks for the new pic.
> 
> My girls were just upgraded to greenhouse status! first night: dehumidifier kept us at a steady 50% all night and beyond, avoiding cool night time temps and the increasingly ridiculous morning dew and high humidity. Conversely, I can seal some vents and keep the daytime humidity from getting so low (mites have definitely been loving the drought conditions). Nothing is flowering yet but we're damn close.
> View attachment 3473036
> ...


That's a nice setup you got there


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 4, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Wait until you sample the finished product!


That's what I'm waiting on


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 4, 2015)

Livnthedrm said:


> Yeah, growing indoors you are very limited. But, outdoors. It's a whole other level, your potential goes as far as your own imagination.


I'm jus glad you guys are around whenever I have questions or concerns. Thank you all for real. Its greatly appreciated.


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 4, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Wait until you sample the finished product!


I'm also trying to find out about the BBQ in December so I can bring a few treats and pick some brains


----------



## Livnthedrm (Aug 4, 2015)

readysetawesome said:


> You and me both! Looks so good in the light, thanks for the new pic.
> 
> My girls were just upgraded to greenhouse status! first night: dehumidifier kept us at a steady 50% all night and beyond, avoiding cool night time temps and the increasingly ridiculous morning dew and high humidity. Conversely, I can seal some vents and keep the daytime humidity from getting so low (mites have definitely been loving the drought conditions). Nothing is flowering yet but we're damn close.
> View attachment 3473036
> ...


I'm so jelly, this is where I want to be, and within five years. Looks great! Also, can you explain what it is you have your plants in? obviously not the smart pots, but what those are in??


----------



## readysetawesome (Aug 4, 2015)

Livnthedrm said:


> I'm so jelly, this is where I want to be, and within five years. Looks great! Also, can you explain what it is you have your plants in? obviously not the smart pots, but what those are in??


The big one is in a smart pot that was dragged down into a 2' trench after she got way bigger than I anticipated 
The rest are in 25 gallon plastic containers that are wrapped with chicken wire that I stuffed with straw. This was to defeat the crazy summer sun, unprecedented heatwaves and their relentless heating of the black plastic & my girls' precious roots. (hopefully all past us now)
That all lives in a cheap pop-up "greenhouse" that is not made to last but has an insanely awesome 10' peak... I figure I can throw a tarp on it if the waterproofness fails in the coming rainy season. The greenhouse is also light enough to pick up and lift off the plants if needed / if we have another shitty heatwave.


----------



## Livnthedrm (Aug 4, 2015)

readysetawesome said:


> The big one is in a smart pot that was dragged down into a 2' trench after she got way bigger than I anticipated
> The rest are in 25 gallon plastic containers that are wrapped with chicken wire that I stuffed with straw. This was to defeat the crazy summer sun, unprecedented heatwaves and their relentless heating of the black plastic & my girls' precious roots. (hopefully all past us now)
> That all lives in a cheap pop-up "greenhouse" that is not made to last but has an insanely awesome 10' peak... I figure I can throw a tarp on it if the waterproofness fails in the coming rainy season. The greenhouse is also light enough to pick up and lift off the plants if needed / if we have another shitty heatwave.


Very nice. I'm still trying to figure out what I want in terms of materials. Maybe a poly.


----------



## FlyingScotsman11 (Aug 4, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> View attachment 3473022 I'm kind of surprised for this to be my first solo outdoor grow I wasn't expecting them to blow out like this!!! Can't wait till harvest time


nice plant ! what are you feeding her? shes looking really tall and healthy grats


----------



## FlyingScotsman11 (Aug 4, 2015)

hey guys this is my first grow and its outdoors. the clones are purple cream and ive been feeding them the Botanicare products. what id really like to do for next year is water them through a topsoil feeding instead of mixing food on a daily basis. i would greatly appreciate any info on what you have used for outdoor grows and nutrients that break down over a 30 day period of time so i can just water then replace topping each 30 days. thanks and continued success with your grows


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 4, 2015)

FlyingScotsman11 said:


> nice plant ! what are you feeding her? shes looking really tall and healthy grats


I've been feeding the two part sensi bloom. I used Dyna grow during veg. Cal-mag bud x and molasses


----------



## Mohican (Aug 4, 2015)

Have you looked into using Super Soil?


----------



## readysetawesome (Aug 4, 2015)

FlyingScotsman11 said:


> hey guys this is my first grow and its outdoors. the clones are purple cream and ive been feeding them the Botanicare products. what id really like to do for next year is water them through a topsoil feeding instead of mixing food on a daily basis. i would greatly appreciate any info on what you have used for outdoor grows and nutrients that break down over a 30 day period of time so i can just water then replace topping each 30 days. thanks and continued success with your grows


http://www.aurorainnovations.org/uprising-foundation.html
http://www.aurorainnovations.org/uprising-grow.html
http://www.aurorainnovations.org/uprising-bloom.html
I'm topping with these and they have produced amazing results outside (above picture!) when used to feed a soil which is 4:1 mix of Fox Farms Ocean Forest and perlite. To be fair I have not used bloom yet but I'm probably only 1 week away from that now.

I don't top dress any of my plants with until I've seen really vigorous growth for at least 3+ weeks since these soils are well loaded with food. I do about once/month in roughly the amounts the manufacturer specifies. I think that is half as often as the schedule they recommend, which I suspect is only appropriate for CO2 enriched grows or some other next level expert grow.

I have no interest in liquid nutes for now given how I don't have to PH test or do anything besides add good filtered water and am getting such amazing results. Love the top-dress method. I do occasionally supplement with worm poo tea as both root and foliar feed.


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 4, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Have you looked into using Super Soil?


That's what I want to experiment with next time so I've been reading quite a bit. But yes I would definitely want to know as much as possible about it


----------



## Mohican (Aug 4, 2015)

Cactus mix is very similar. Well draining sandy soil with compost and worm castings.


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 4, 2015)

Do I still wait 30 days to use the cactus mix as well?


----------



## FlyingScotsman11 (Aug 4, 2015)

great info so far tyvm ! im writing it all down


----------



## Big spliff93 (Aug 4, 2015)

Plants are starting to flower. Concerned about humidity & mold any tips on how to prevent that?


----------



## FlyingScotsman11 (Aug 4, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Have you looked into using Super Soil?


i just looked at a number of articles/videos about super soil. looks very interesting. ty for the suggestion


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 4, 2015)

Joedank said:


> looks really healthy!
> shoot everybodys garden looks banging right now!!


I was wonder I'm going to buy grow bags for next year grow was going to buy 200 gallon grow bags do think it would be better to use 400 gallon bags


----------



## FlyingScotsman11 (Aug 4, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> I was wonder I'm going to buy grow bags for next year grow was going to buy 200 gallon grow bags do think it would be better to use 400 gallon bags


look at some of these grows in 5 gallon buckets and it really makes u wonder what size u actually need..........i can tell u that in my outdoor 4'x4' plot 2' down would be right at 200 gallons. 7.48 gallons per cu.ft. so 2 ft down would be 32 x 7.48= 239.36 gallons. even as a "noob" here id say 400 gallons is overkill. biggest factor would be are u growing from seeds or clones? if clones you def dont need 400 gallon containers right guys? because most of the roots grow out instead of down......


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 4, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> I was wonder I'm going to buy grow bags for next year grow was going to buy 200 gallon grow bags do think it would be better to use 400 gallon bags


If you can afford GOOD soil, I would go with the 400's.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 4, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> If you can afford GOOD soil, I would go with the 400's.


What soil do you think would be good will it be ok to set the bags right on the ground or should set theme on something


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 4, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> What soil do you think would be good will it be ok to set the bags right on the ground or should set theme on something


I like right on the ground. And soil depends on your area, pm me your town and I'll find you something kick ass.


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 4, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> What soil do you think would be good will it be ok to set the bags right on the ground or should set theme on something


Hey I gotta say u are listening to the rite guy garden boss definitely knows what's up


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 4, 2015)

How 


Garden Boss said:


> I like right on the ground. And soil depends on your area, pm me your town and I'll find you something kick ass.


do I pm you


----------



## Mohican (Aug 4, 2015)

Click on his avatar and then select "Start a Conversation"


----------



## Mohican (Aug 4, 2015)

Cactus mix is ready to go - it has already been cooked.


----------



## Livnthedrm (Aug 4, 2015)

FlyingScotsman11 said:


> hey guys this is my first grow and its outdoors. the clones are purple cream and ive been feeding them the Botanicare products. what id really like to do for next year is water them through a topsoil feeding instead of mixing food on a daily basis. i would greatly appreciate any info on what you have used for outdoor grows and nutrients that break down over a 30 day period of time so i can just water then





rsbigdaddy said:


> I was wonder I'm going to buy grow bags for next year grow was going to buy 200 gallon grow bags do think it would be better to use 400 gallon bags


I grow in 65 gallon smart pots, and I think it's the perfect size. I feel when using the 100 gallon and up, you start to wash out your nutrients. So, picking a pot size you have to set expectations for your self. How much green you require until the next grow, how much work am I willing to put in.


----------



## devin86 (Aug 4, 2015)

I've used 65's for years somtimes it's just some plants that takes off huge. It will grown threw the bag and hit the ground then keep going if the diet is decent below it. My whole yard has soil all over so the roots just go down if u don't move it and tear them which I do somtimes, it works for me I will post some pics of the big girls in 65's soon. I got some175's trimmed down to about 120's for space. 1 mango and SFV OG in a 120ish and 1 mango and SFV OG in a 65 there about the same size each. I've had 12ft in 65's but seeds clones probably 10'ish between the last 6 years. I like flavors so having more plants is better I feel then giant pots and hope for monster.


----------



## 1sttimeguy (Aug 4, 2015)

Every year I get one or two plants that seem to stress flower or auto... They usually end up as an 8" - 10" tall bud. This year these two ended up as about 1-3oz total.

Here is a bud from one of them.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 4, 2015)

devin86 said:


> I've used 65's for years somtimes it's just some plants that takes off huge. It will grown threw the bag and hit the ground then keep going if the diet is decent below it. My whole yard has soil all over so the roots just go down if u don't move it and tear them which I do somtimes, it works for me I will post some pics of the big girls in 65's soon. I got some175's trimmed down to about 120's for space. 1 mango and SFV OG in a 120ish and 1 mango and SFV OG in a 65 there about the same size each. I've had 12ft in 65's but seeds clones probably 10'ish between the last 6 years. I like flavors so having more plants is better I feel then giant pots and hope for monster.


tried to move a GG#4 in a 65 at @papapayne house today and it was rooted in place through the bag and weed cloth. i like planting in raised beds in the earth


----------



## devin86 (Aug 4, 2015)

I like to move the plants around depending on what gets big and spinning them helps. I don't move them tho if the roots are to deep or its late in the year and there flowing. Usally if u move them like 1 time a week u can just tear those little roots tho and it will keep going strong


----------



## TWS (Aug 4, 2015)

who's gonna sign up for the 4.20 mile run up north ? Im gonna take a bunch of pre rolls .


----------



## papapayne (Aug 5, 2015)

devin86 said:


> I've used 65's for years somtimes it's just some plants that takes off huge. It will grown threw the bag and hit the ground then keep going if the diet is decent below it. My whole yard has soil all over so the roots just go down if u don't move it and tear them which I do somtimes, it works for me I will post some pics of the big girls in 65's soon. I got some175's trimmed down to about 120's for space. 1 mango and SFV OG in a 120ish and 1 mango and SFV OG in a 65 there about the same size each. I've had 12ft in 65's but seeds clones probably 10'ish between the last 6 years. I like flavors so having more plants is better I feel then giant pots and hope for monster.


im in 65s this year, and experience that with the gorilla glue. We moved a sour cherry with no issues, then the cherry pie we saw a few roots we ripped, and then the gorilla glue wouldn't budge with 2 guys tugging so we said, ok thats rooted it stays lol.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 5, 2015)

One of the males I pulled today was in a one gallon pot that I had placed on top of a four gallon pot. Both pots were root bound and stuck to the ground!


----------



## Joedank (Aug 5, 2015)

papapayne said:


> im in 65s this year, and experience that with the gorilla glue. We moved a sour cherry with no issues, then the cherry pie we saw a few roots we ripped, and then the gorilla glue wouldn't budge with 2 guys tugging so we said, ok thats rooted it stays lol.


those roots let you know they are there !! 2 big guys tugging and nothing !! wow


----------



## papapayne (Aug 5, 2015)

yea the other 2 just slid pretty easily with the 2 of us.


----------



## doubletake (Aug 5, 2015)

Hey guys been a while thought id drop in and share my crop so far this year. I'm not doing as well this year got a little distracted early this year didn't get the start I wanted. Also got 60 clones that all
Flowered on me some Kinda flowered then went back to
Veg I pulled most and replaced with mk ultra seedling (the same from
Last year I liked) but still have like 8 of the clones and another 5 mk seedlings in 45s. And kinda just scattered the clones that budded all around in little holes.

        Hope all you guys are doing great this year @gardenboss @crossfade69 @angryblackman @smanta @doublejj @TWS and everyone else


----------



## doubletake (Aug 5, 2015)

Here's some
More and some
Of the stunted clones


----------



## papapayne (Aug 5, 2015)

sorry for the troubles doubletake, but glad to see ya landing on your feet and moving forward. All you can do in the crazy world.

Went out and took some pics, greenhouse is definitely crowed as fuck.

Chicken coop that @Dr.D81 and I are building


----------



## Joedank (Aug 5, 2015)

Light depweekk3


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 5, 2015)

Joedank said:


> Light depweekk3View attachment 3473879


now that is a selfie


----------



## TWS (Aug 5, 2015)

turn the lights off


----------



## Mohican (Aug 6, 2015)

Getting chunky!

How do they smell?


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 6, 2015)

FlyingScotsman11 said:


> nice plant ! what are you feeding her? shes looking really tall and healthy grats


Sensi bloom 2 part pH perfect nutes molasses, terpinater x factor and big bud. I veggd with Dyna gro


----------



## chanceythegardener (Aug 6, 2015)

readysetawesome said:


> http://www.aurorainnovations.org/uprising-foundation.html
> http://www.aurorainnovations.org/uprising-grow.html
> http://www.aurorainnovations.org/uprising-bloom.html
> I'm topping with these and they have produced amazing results outside (above picture!) when used to feed a soil which is 4:1 mix of Fox Farms Ocean Forest and perlite. To be fair I have not used bloom yet but I'm probably only 1 week away from that now.
> ...


What type and size is your pop up greenhouse?


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 6, 2015)

Cherry Pie (light dep head start) week 3:


----------



## shaggy340 (Aug 6, 2015)

Ok heres a pic of my big cindys blue cheese and a close up of a developing bud site.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2015)

smoking in the garden is a fire hazard . oh yea, ladders are hazardous to your health too.


----------



## shaggy340 (Aug 6, 2015)

TWS said:


> smoking in the garden is a fire hazard . oh yea, ladders are hazardous to your health too.


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2015)

Everything is all trellised in and the green house is basically a scrogg . Little bit of rain again today. Very hot & humid.

Chem 4 og in front and Headband in the back





Chem 4 OG ( CC )




Headband / sour kush ( RP )





Chem Dawg ( HSO )




Headband / sour kush ( RP )


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## BcDigger (Aug 6, 2015)

TWS said:


>


I never knew you had a greenhouse


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2015)

yur mumm.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2015)

your mumm ! 

I can't reach my stalk from the outside of the cage . Im a sawed off little fuker LOL. I know my hand wouldn't fit around it though.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 6, 2015)

TWS said:


> smoking in the garden is a fire hazard . oh yea, ladders are hazardous to your health too.


just a short safety meeting before some greenhouse work. i got the poly this week so i will have it up and the ladder out this weekend. then i can get the garage sealed up


----------



## Joedank (Aug 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Getting chunky!
> 
> How do they smell?


really good but only when you touch them . the hells og smell is switching from fruit to gassy fruit...lol
@TWS your lawn looks EXPENSIVE  and dank . the greenhouse is a nice touch!


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 6, 2015)

Show us a greenhouse pic of full flower tws go on go on.
U know the one with the buckets lifting the roof


----------



## shaggy340 (Aug 6, 2015)

Here's my small cindys blue cheese plant and some pics of her buds pic number one,two and three. Pic number four and five my mastodon and dream queen have a stoned night and happy harvest to all got some blueberry from a rec shop called altitude in prosser,Washington pic six,seven,eight.


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## Joedank (Aug 6, 2015)

TWS said:


>


fuck yea looks great ! got a building blocking just enough light to kick them off early? or are you tarping?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 6, 2015)

Is that a pool ladder? Where is the pool shot?





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TWS (Aug 7, 2015)

my pool / money pit is drained . will be leveling it out and putting a carport over it a growing weed in it in 2017 . it will than be a reverse money pit. lol


----------



## TWS (Aug 7, 2015)

Joedank said:


> fuck yea looks great ! got a building blocking just enough light to kick them off early? or are you tarping?



those are 2011 and 2013 pics. I built the green house in 2011. I think I depped that year.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 7, 2015)

Is it skateable?


----------



## Joedank (Aug 7, 2015)

TWS said:


> my pool / money pit is drained . will be leveling it out and putting a carport over it a growing weed in it in 2017 . it will than be a reverse money pit. lol


if you build a wood platform for the carport to sit on you could "lower" your plants from underneath if they get to big...
lol money pit... i always wondered


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 7, 2015)

The mendo is moving along just fine flowering beautifully. The training day plants have finally went completely into flowering


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 7, 2015)

Hey guys it rained up here for a quick second but its not that hot today will that affect my plant that is full on budding or it'll be OK?


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 7, 2015)

Early pheno island afghani


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 7, 2015)

northeastmarco said:


> Early pheno island afghaniView attachment 3474864


That looks amazingly dope


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 7, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> Hey guys it rained up here for a quick second but its not that hot today will that affect my plant that is full on budding or it'll be OK?


Shake the branches...it be fine son


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 7, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Shake the branches...it be fine son


Rite on


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 7, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> Rite on


My answers not gospel but thats what i do after a small rain.
I have even known a friend to get out a blower vac and stand at a decent distance to get excess water off his plants but i dont know personally if thats the good thing to do.I hate it when i hear ppl starting to get rains when flowering is well into the last half.Touchwood your all gd from here till the end.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 7, 2015)

Touch wood.


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 7, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> My answers not gospel but thats what i do after a small rain.
> I have even known a friend to get out a blower vac and stand at a decent distance to get excess water off his plants but i dont know personally if thats the good thing to do.I hate it when i hear ppl starting to get rains when flowering is well into the last half.Touchwood your all gd from here till the end.


Lol touch wood. I shook em off they look fine. Thanks


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 7, 2015)

northeastmarco said:


> Early pheno island afghaniView attachment 3474864


here's an earlier pheno than you got marco haha i got an early pheno island afghani budding also


----------



## Mohican (Aug 7, 2015)

Wow! Nice haul


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 7, 2015)

Trainwreck starting to flower


----------



## TWS (Aug 7, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> My answers not gospel but thats what i do after a small rain.
> I have even known a friend to get out a blower vac and stand at a decent distance to get excess water off his plants but i dont know personally if thats the good thing to do.I hate it when i hear ppl starting to get rains when flowering is well into the last half.Touchwood your all gd from here till the end.



Gospel , Blower, touch wood ? mmmmmmm hookers come to mind.


----------



## TWS (Aug 7, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Is it skateable?


 In ground vinyl


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 7, 2015)

TWS said:


> Gospel , Blower, touch wood ? mmmmmmm hookers come to mind.


Ha!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Aug 8, 2015)

Got the cloner up and running. I had to take clones before it was too late!

Got the following:

2 x Animal Cookies
1 x Flowering Fireball
9 x Rebar



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TWS (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 8, 2015)

Last year use maxsea 16/16/16 and 3 / 20/20 half of each at same time thin overdrive next water time do you guys use anything else with maxsea


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 8, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Last year use maxsea 16/16/16 and 3 / 20/20 half of each at same time thin overdrive next water time do you guys use anything else with maxsea


Cal/mag is popular i read in conjuction with maxsea


----------



## 757growin (Aug 8, 2015)

Had my good buddy stop by today to make some bomb crumble from my trim. Thanks broski, jersey does it best!


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 8, 2015)

Damn it thought that was a little country fried chicken gizzard at first lmao! Looks yummy. I made some dry ice kief out of some trim last night that is blond and tastes so sweet. I loaded up a bong, ripped it twice and broke into a cold sweat.


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 8, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Damn it thought that was a little country fried chicken gizzard at first lmao! Looks yummy. I made some dry ice kief out of some trim last night that is blond and tastes so sweet. I loaded up a bong, ripped it twice and broke into a cold sweat.



thats what happens to us old farts smoking bongs !!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 8, 2015)

Local Hydro store had customer appreciation day today.. Picked up a few free samples to try. This one grabbed my eye because it kills mite eggs.. Anyone try this stuff and did ya get good results ??


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 8, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Local Hydro store had customer appreciation day today.. Picked up a few free samples to try. This one grabbed my eye because it kills mite eggs.. Anyone try this stuff and did ya get good results ??
> 
> View attachment 3475522


LOVE THIS STUFF,... I just bought the 32oz bottle the other day.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 8, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> LOVE THIS STUFF,... I just bought the 32oz bottle the other day.


i have to give it a try this evening or in the morning before it gets too hot..


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 8, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> i have to give it a try this evening or in the morning before it gets too hot..


Shake well, I stop to shake my sprayer every minute or so. I really like that stuff (besides the cost). I should have just went for the gallon jug


----------



## Big spliff93 (Aug 8, 2015)

It's been a little over a week since they started flowering, just wish I could of had them in bigger pots.

Really liked Age Old Organics nutes when I used them my first grow, so I figured I'd try them again.


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 8, 2015)

She starting to speed up on the bud connecting and frosting over￼


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 9, 2015)

Starting to all look gd guys loved the pics this time last year


----------



## Joedank (Aug 9, 2015)

Mornin to all


----------



## genuity (Aug 9, 2015)

They are looking damn good joedank


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2015)

Getting thick in there! 

How do you water them?


----------



## jacrispy (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## jacrispy (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Joedank (Aug 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Getting thick in there!
> 
> How do you water them?


troph blumats . https://blumatsystems.com/ 
i top up with a hose from time to time. and fertigation / top dressing .


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2015)

Are the blumats reliable? What I mean is - do they require much maintenance?


----------



## Joedank (Aug 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Are the blumats reliable? What I mean is - do they require much maintenance?


YES mine is hooked up to the well with a pressure reducer and a filter . i turn it up an down like my stereo depending on the plant and heat stresses. consistant water even while i sleep ... lolz....
i use a mostiure meater and keep my plants a 2-3 bars of h20 . set the dial and fuck with it if your bored and have a moisture probe ...
most just set and forget ...


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2015)

I was gifted some blumats with what look like whiskers coming out of them (the hoses). I need to do some research and see what they require to get up and running. Do you have more than one per pot?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I was gifted some blumats with what look like whiskers coming out of them (the hoses). I need to do some research and see what they require to get up and running. Do you have more than one per pot?


Yea papapayne has them to and you add as many as the pot takes. I think he was running three per pot.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 9, 2015)

foodog f3 from loompa farms selling like OJ and hash .... got huge for a light dep plant my buddies is not even thinking of flowering...


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 9, 2015)

Bubba Jurple


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2015)

@Joedank 

Awesome pics! She is huge! 

What size pots are those?

Do you water and feed all at once?

Are you depping for 12/12 or 11/13?


----------



## spilly1 (Aug 9, 2015)

Outdoor Purple Kush


----------



## Joedank (Aug 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @Joedank
> 
> Awesome pics! She is huge!
> 
> ...


thanks bud . i have hot soil to start , top dress with alot of organic goodies (clay , basalt, fish meal from reputuable source .see my thread) for the blumat to drip in it drips whenever the soil gets dry so 24/7 water access
and then top water with a hose . calcium eggshell , and chitenase, kelp,worm tea.
other times the 250 gallon resi / pump/ hose has comfrey FPE mycos and or age old bloom/ bio ag TM7 humic trace....


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks for the answers!

Is your mykos powder and do you add it to the res or to the topsoil?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 9, 2015)

757growin said:


> Had my good buddy stop by today to make some bomb crumble from my trim. Thanks broski, jersey does it best!
> View attachment 3475491


It was a pleasure visiting and seeing your amazing garden and family!


----------



## Joedank (Aug 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the answers!
> 
> Is your mykos powder and do you add it to the res or to the topsoil?


depends on solubility . micronized and soluable pwders get put in the resi (i just used age olds cuz it was around)
granular ones get top dressed or put right next to the roots . 
@FLkeys1 that bubbajurp looks AWSOME . are they gettin a liquid fert ??


----------



## codster25 (Aug 9, 2015)

757growin said:


> Had my good buddy stop by today to make some bomb crumble from my trim. Thanks broski, jersey does it best!
> View attachment 3475491


Oh FUCK YES!!!!!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 9, 2015)

Joedank said:


> depends on solubility . micronized and soluable pwders get put in the resi (i just used age olds cuz it was around)
> granular ones get top dressed or put right next to the roots .
> @FLkeys1 that bubbajurp looks AWSOME . are they gettin a liquid fert ??


Thank you!
Yes, feeding once a week with Maxsea 3-20-20 at half rate.


----------



## codster25 (Aug 9, 2015)

TWS said:


>


OH yeah Daddy likes that bum bum!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 9, 2015)

Stepped up my tea game this weekend. I will pick some more stones up this week but upgraded to a 951 gph air pump from the wallyworld shit I was using.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 9, 2015)

@TWS that is not an ass theses girls got ass


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Aug 9, 2015)

Getting little bigger


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> @TWS that is not an ass theses girls got ass
> View attachment 3476188 View attachment 3476189 View attachment 3476191


who you fooling doc?this is an arse!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 9, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Getting little bigger


very nice Garden! i love the terraces


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 9, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> who you fooling doc?this is an arse!


 I think she could use some terrace work


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 9, 2015)

Shout out to all who went to the harvest bbq last december.
Listening to the harvest cd and smoking 4 month cured aussie grown on first r.d.o


----------



## 757growin (Aug 9, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3476295 Shout out to all who went to the harvest bbq last december.
> Listening to the harvest cd and smoking 4 month cured aussie grown on first r.d.o


Stay away from the vegemite homebrew!


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Are the blumats reliable? What I mean is - do they require much maintenance?






 There you go buddy


----------



## Joedank (Aug 10, 2015)

jozi you running blumats too ? man love mine . i open the dep sometimes and they are getting watered without me knowing...


Jozikins said:


> There you go buddy


----------



## Northofimjin (Aug 10, 2015)

This is a cola forming on one of my GSC's. Last day of week two. And the other is two GSC and three Indica babies in my top fed DWC. The two clones in the foreground are also GSC. Maybe two weeks old.


----------



## Northofimjin (Aug 10, 2015)

By the way, that cola is one of 25 colas on top of each plant that's sticking up 10 inches above the screen so far. I'm using 1000 watt HPS, Dyna-grow grow and Dyna-grow bloom and supplementing with grandmas unsulfered molasses.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 10, 2015)

I am up in Woodland Hills this morning. Anybody live up here?


----------



## papapayne (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Northofimjin (Aug 10, 2015)

papapayne said:


>


That greenhouse is sick... I want one! P


----------



## Northofimjin (Aug 10, 2015)

Stockto said:


> I am up in Woodland Hills this morning. Anybody live up here?


I'm in Stockton, not too far away I think. Isn't Woodland Hills by Sac?


----------



## norcal mmj (Aug 10, 2015)

Just saying hi from the garden. Everyone is loving veganics more that organics at least the store store bought ones. Brim berry cough space candy  the whole 12 plant garden. Who would think  When I'm not working in the garden I'm smoking this !


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 10, 2015)

Joedank said:


> jozi you running blumats too ? man love mine . i open the dep sometimes and they are getting watered without me knowing...


Nope, but after logging onto RIU for the first time in a while and seeing that half the growers I try my best to copy are using them, I cannot help but order a few starter kits today after I go pick up some money!


----------



## Joedank (Aug 10, 2015)

grab that pressure reducer attachment and some extra dripper / hose packs . and the 40 pack of carrots your set for awhile


Jozikins said:


> Nope, but after logging onto RIU for the first time in a while and seeing that half the growers I try my best to copy are using them, I cannot help but order a few starter kits today after I go pick up some money!


----------



## CaptainAhab_420 (Aug 10, 2015)

Update on the Kosher Kush: she's too big to fit in the camera frame unless I get on a ladder from a ways back... so you'll have to settle for a macro of one of her flowers.
5-6weeks into flower, California medical ORGANIC outdoor


----------



## Mohican (Aug 10, 2015)

@norcal mmj if you resize your pictures to 1 inch and 600 dpi they will load much faster.


----------



## norcal mmj (Aug 10, 2015)

@Mohican what setting do I change to do that ?


----------



## james murphy (Aug 10, 2015)

that kosher is a mighty treat...im way into the holygrail kush as well


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 10, 2015)

CaptainAhab_420 said:


> Update on the Kosher Kush: she's too big to fit in the camera frame unless I get on a ladder from a ways back... so you'll have to settle for a macro of one of her flowers.
> 5-6weeks into flower, California medical ORGANIC outdoor


That looks dope


----------



## Slimedog1 (Aug 10, 2015)

A little stroll through the garden.....


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Mulanje cross is starting to push pistols.. And the trunk of Blue Dream must know she is going to be supporting some big fat buds?? Put the quarter in for some scale..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 10, 2015)

Joedank said:


> grab that pressure reducer attachment and some extra dripper / hose packs . and the 40 pack of carrots your set for awhile


man i wish i could this year but i am doing a drip system for mine this week. all total will cost my $40 and after green house build and indoor setup it will have to do.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 10, 2015)

@norcal mmj - I use a photo program to resize my photos. If you are asking which phone setting to use I would need to know the model of phone you are using.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 10, 2015)

for all my hash smoking hippies out there lol.......yea its fucking 40 for the pressure reducer... drip is fine and works better for some applacations...blumats are just cool and i have them mostly for fabric pots in greenhouses ....


Dr.D81 said:


> man i wish i could this year but i am doing a drip system for mine this week. all total will cost my $40 and after green house build and indoor setup it will have to do.


----------



## fumble (Aug 10, 2015)

Everyone's gardens are looking spectacular! I've been out and missed a lot with my arm, but hopefully will be back around soon.


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 10, 2015)

Joedank said:


> for all my hash smoking hippies out there lol.......yea its fucking 40 for the pressure reducer... drip is fine and works better for some applacations...blumats are just cool and i have them mostly for fabric pots in greenhouses ....


Good shit there Joe.....Those boys jam!
TMB-


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 10, 2015)

fumble said:


> Everyone's gardens are looking spectacular! I've been out and missed a lot with my arm, but hopefully will be back around soon.


Hope you are getting better. Miss seeing your garden pics..


----------



## Joedank (Aug 10, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Good shit there Joe.....Those boys jam!
> TMB-


yea they do!
they were my "band" i thought for awhile . lol front row at red rocks the first time they played there is a moment i will never forget my brain was just a jellyfish in the ocean of my head


----------



## fumble (Aug 10, 2015)

Cherry pie


----------



## fumble (Aug 10, 2015)

ACDC, PLP OG18 X Skunk


----------



## fumble (Aug 10, 2015)

MK Ultra in back. OG 18. X Skunk in front


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 10, 2015)

Looking great


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 10, 2015)

fumble said:


> ACDC, PLP OG18 X Skunk


Beautiful garden fumble. How is your arm doing?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 10, 2015)

Second that fumble...looks great.
Whos helping in the garden while your one arm short


----------



## MrRare (Aug 10, 2015)

Week three of flower and the ladies are looking good!


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## BcDigger (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## BcDigger (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## fumble (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks guys. . My guy has been watering the girls for me...i am staying at my parents watching my nephew they are raising so they could go on vacation. I go over to my house and check on things every few days though. Just fed them all yesterday....gotta go give them anither neem bath and BT as well. I have been giving them mollasses every couple waterings as they keep having mag deficiency. 
My arm is getting better. Got the 26 staples out yesterday and going to first physical therapy in a few mins. I can at least get dressed by myself now. Lol


----------



## mwine87 (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Aug 11, 2015)

Have you tried epsom salts? It works amazingly and gives them sulfur for better fruit


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 11, 2015)

How far along would u say this girl is into flowering?


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 11, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> View attachment 3477202 How far along would u say this girl is into flowering?


2 weeks + these are a couple weeks along with budding


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 11, 2015)

Gtm special


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 11, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> 2 weeks + these are a couple weeks along with budding


Thanks @getawaymountain I was just curious on if my count was off. She is starting to speed up a little bit. By that I mean the little budletts are more defined she is giving off jus the most beautiful smells. And the buds are beginning to bunch up into single buds.


----------



## spilly1 (Aug 11, 2015)

MrRare said:


> View attachment 3476969
> Week three of flower and the ladies are looking good!


Damm mmmm! Tasty lookin. Digging the pink


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 11, 2015)

Some outdoor c99 and Larry og x romulan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 11, 2015)

I named my price at (I removed specific name for fear somebody think I spamming) for two Gavita 1000 e series today and was quickly countered. Long story short, I'm getting two of these tricked out with ratchet straps and 16' 120V cords for $479 each, shipped. That's $10 better than Amazon wants for just the light, sans the straps and cord. I know I'm in the outdoor section, but the only other section I visit is organics and it's about as dead as it gets over there, plus I'm comfortable with and get the advice I trust from the folks over here and honestly I wanted to tell somebody lol. My best friend/business partner, my elderly mother and her man are the only people on the planet who know I grow and neither of the three give a fuck about or know what a Gavita is anyway haha. Anybody know a better deal?


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 11, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> I named my price at GrowersHouse.com for two Gavita 1000 e series today and was quickly countered. Long story short, I'm getting two of these tricked out with ratchet straps and 16' 120V cords for $479 each, shipped. That's $10 better than Amazon wants for just the light, sans the straps and cord. I know I'm in the outdoor section, but the only other section I visit is organics and it's about as dead as it gets over there, plus I'm comfortable with and get the advice I trust from the folks over here and honestly I wanted to tell somebody lol. My best friend/business partner, my elderly mother and her man are the only people on the planet who know I grow and neither of the three give a fuck about or know what a Gavita is anyway haha. Anybody know a better deal?


That sounds like a sweet deal to me.


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 11, 2015)

Trainwreck


----------



## fumble (Aug 11, 2015)

@Mohican I have used Epsom salts before, but all I have right now is scented kind. I will get some regular and give it a go


----------



## papapayne (Aug 11, 2015)

that is a pretty good price for em man. Got the headroom for em? Need high ceilings for sure.

speaking of indoor grows, I picked up my 1.5"4'x8' rigid insulation panels to frame my new flower room, and the grow store had a good deal on a co2 setup, got the tank and regulator for under 100. never used co2 in all my years growing, better late then never!


----------



## MrRare (Aug 11, 2015)

MrRare said:


> View attachment 3476969
> Week three of flower and the ladies are looking good!


Thanks for all the likes. This is a new strain for me and is a very high CBD medicine grown specifly for an epileptic patient that is very dear to me. The strain info is as follows:

Developed by Lawrence Ringo of the Southern Humboldt Seed Collective, Sour Tsunami was bred by crossing Sour Diesel with NYC Diesel for about four years, where it was continually crossed back to a Sour Diesel clone.

“Sour Tsunami is considered to be 60% Sativa and 40% Indica, with a sweet yet musky stench, typical of most CBD-rich strains.”

This was known as Double Diesel, and eventually was crossed with a local’s Sativa-dominant strain known as Ferrari. One final cross back with Sour Diesel was made to produce what is known today as Sour Tsunami.

It is believed that each Sour Tsunami seed has roughly a 25% chance at containing 10-11% CBD (and 6-7% THC). This makes Sour Tsunami one of the highest tested CBD strains available to patients today, and one of the most sought-out forms of medicine in the world.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 11, 2015)

i had sour tsunami, but i got the high thc pheno. was very nice smoke, sour as hell. very frosty.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 11, 2015)

papapayne said:


> i had sour tsunami, but i got the high thc pheno. was very nice smoke, sour as hell. very frosty.


yea i liked it


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 12, 2015)

Gave a girl a drink today
Pictures are starting to look good guys keep em coming


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 12, 2015)

papapayne said:


> that is a pretty good price for em man. Got the headroom for em? Need high ceilings for sure.
> 
> speaking of indoor grows, I picked up my 1.5"4'x8' rigid insulation panels to frame my new flower room, and the grow store had a good deal on a co2 setup, got the tank and regulator for under 100. never used co2 in all my years growing, better late then never!


Yeah, I have 10 ft ceilings throughout my house fortunately, so the Gavitas are perfect. I'm only starting with two, but plan to phase in two more in a year so the electric usage jump is gradual and I can really utilize their overlapping coverage.

I've considered adding co2 myself, for the ability to have a warmer grow environment, especially in the dead of summer, if for nothing else. Great deal sounds like.


----------



## Smasher420 (Aug 12, 2015)

First yearGurilla grow. What do ya guys think?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 12, 2015)

Smasher420 said:


> First yearGurilla grow. What do ya guys think?


----------



## papapayne (Aug 12, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> yea i liked it


oh yea, ya got to try some of the Tsunami huh? Was that from the root aphid attack or did u get the cycle before? I have no sense of time anymore lol


----------



## jacrispy (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## jacrispy (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 12, 2015)

*Running out of room!*
This big bitch is reaching the 10' round mark and not even in the stretch yet. Looks like the buds will grow beyond the 12'-14' mark when finished.
TMB-


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 12, 2015)

Everyone is killing it as usual. Looking forward to the pic of the day budshots.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 12, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Everyone is killing it as usual. Looking forward to the pic of the day budshots.


 
My entry for today!


----------



## oragrow (Aug 12, 2015)

@TWS , @757growin excellent grows.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 12, 2015)

well, heres my contribution for today. I suspect as the season goes forward, I am going to be posting fewer videos. I suspect come mid september I will have to stop posting them till after I have everything harvested and secure.


----------



## BLVDog (Aug 12, 2015)

Just put a net on the Leroy og. Kinda late but should help


----------



## BLVDog (Aug 12, 2015)

Should be done around Sept. first ,will be cool to hav some early bud


----------



## BLVDog (Aug 12, 2015)

White widow from dinafem


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 12, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3477817
> My entry for today!


Very nice 757 .two more weeks?


----------



## 757growin (Aug 12, 2015)

northeastmarco said:


> Very nice 757 .two more weeks?


Thanks man. Got 11 in 15 gals. Hoping for 7/8 zips each. Just with scheduling I will probably take them down next Sunday. So 10 days or so with weather and all permitting. Unless I get anxious of course.


----------



## BLVDog (Aug 12, 2015)

Vannila kush. 3-4 more weeks


----------



## ragieboyyy (Aug 12, 2015)

There getting to big! Lol touching an climbing up walla an shit an some are touching an bending on the top of the green house! Any suggestions on what to do? I cut but I kno there still gunna stretch back.. an fingers crossed I think I got rid of the russets. Still lil singhs but none crawling or moving in 2weeks. An got good green veg goin..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## 757growin (Aug 12, 2015)

ragieboyyy said:


> There getting to big! Lol touching an climbing up walla an shit an some are touching an bending on the top of the green house! Any suggestions on what to do? I cut but I kno there still gunna stretch back.. an fingers crossed I think I got rid of the russets. Still lil singhs but none crawling or moving in 2weeks. An got good green veg goin..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


What's the walls look like. Can you raise the walls, or roof? Are you in pots or the ground?


----------



## ragieboyyy (Aug 12, 2015)

757growin said:


> What's the walls look like. Can you raise the walls, or roof?


There's no way to lift it unless I put somthing under neath the poles where they meet the ground. Maybe like cinder blocks or somthing but afraid they will fall off an come crashing on my girls. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## 757growin (Aug 12, 2015)

If it's a hoop house remove the plastic and replace with trellis. Then build a bigger one over it.


----------



## ragieboyyy (Aug 12, 2015)

It's not a hoop house It's all metal frame. I bought it an put it together can't think of the brand off top. .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 12, 2015)

papapayne said:


> oh yea, ya got to try some of the Tsunami huh? Was that from the root aphid attack or did u get the cycle before? I have no sense of time anymore lol


Yea the root aphid batch.



treemansbuds said:


> *Running out of room!*
> This big bitch is reaching the 10' round mark and not even in the stretch yet. Looks like the buds will grow beyond the 12'-14' mark when finished.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3477816


Great looking plant TMB!


----------



## 757growin (Aug 12, 2015)

ragieboyyy said:


> It's not a hoop house It's all metal frame. I bought it an put it together can't think of the brand off top. .
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


Maybe just do that then. Build a hoop house over. Cause that plastic and your buds on it will end in some rot for you.


----------



## ragieboyyy (Aug 12, 2015)

757growin said:


> Maybe just do that then. Build a hoop house over. Cause that plastic and your buds on it will end in some rot for you.


Can't really I live in a culva sac wit neighbors some what close im all legal but still don't want to take it apart an have em exposed. Even tho they always do during flower kinda hard to hide the smell lol. An plus there in the ground with a cement wall on one side so couldn't really build wider to the left

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ragieboyyy (Aug 12, 2015)

When I cut the bottom outa of the pots n put em in thr ground, didn't expect them to get so huge! Lol they were big last year but manage able lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## shhhmokey (Aug 12, 2015)

AK47 outdoor LST 2015. 3 plants. CANADA!!!


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2015)

Smasher420 said:


> First yearGurilla grow. What do ya guys think?



Smashing !


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 12, 2015)

And they are a growin


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 12, 2015)

Purple Haze 
Added another row of wire and tied down about 5 branches. She is showing no signs of flowering and she just keeps growing so I decided to add it.


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2015)

ragieboyyy said:


> There getting to big! Lol touching an climbing up walla an shit an some are touching an bending on the top of the green house! Any suggestions on what to do? I cut but I kno there still gunna stretch back.. an fingers crossed I think I got rid of the russets. Still lil singhs but none crawling or moving in 2weeks. An got good green veg goin..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


 start snapping, cracking , breaking. get busy and don't let the casualities bother ya much. LOL keep string and tape in your pocket


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Purple Haze
> Added another row of wire and tied down about 5 branches. She is showing no signs of flowering and she just keeps growing so I decided to add it.
> 
> View attachment 3478031
> ...



wheres that blue dream ?


----------



## ragieboyyy (Aug 12, 2015)

Why snap an bend? Slows or stops the stretching ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Aug 12, 2015)

ragieboyyy said:


> There getting to big! Lol touching an climbing up walla an shit an some are touching an bending on the top of the green house! Any suggestions on what to do? I cut but I kno there still gunna stretch back.. an fingers crossed I think I got rid of the russets. Still lil singhs but none crawling or moving in 2weeks. An got good green veg goin..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


cinder blocks?....


----------



## ragieboyyy (Aug 12, 2015)

How'd you get them sturdy on the blocks.. I'm a afraid the poles will slip an thr hole thibg come crashing down on em..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Aug 12, 2015)

ragieboyyy said:


> How'd you get them sturdy on the blocks.. I'm a afraid the poles will slip an thr hole thibg come crashing down on em..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


The carports come with little feet for the bottom of each leg. I attached a piece of wood 2x6 to each foot with lag bolts. Then zip tied the 2x6 to the top of a cinder block. works sweet..good luck


----------



## papapayne (Aug 12, 2015)

how did you keep the top one from coming off the next one or just whole stack falling?


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2015)

ragieboyyy said:


> Why snap an bend? Slows or stops the stretching ?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app



directs it in another direction


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2015)

papapayne said:


> how did you keep the top one from coming off the next one or just whole stack falling?



he pumped cement down the middle.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 12, 2015)

papapayne said:


> how did you keep the top one from coming off the next one or just whole stack falling?


1 or 2 blocks is no problem, just keep zip tying them together. More than 3 blocks & added side ropes to all 4 corners to keep it steady...


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2015)

If you knew how to build a Portugese oven, you would understand this


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 12, 2015)

ragieboyyy said:


> Why snap an bend? Slows or stops the stretching ?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


Two reasons for me, keeps it from just turning in to a tree but more so, when I bend a branch over it allows all the side shoots to become like a main stems and produce more flower.
I will try and get some good photos Tomorrow of the purple haze showing what I am talking about.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 12, 2015)

TWS said:


> wheres that blue dream ?



She is starting to flower 

I will get a pic of the big girl in the morning sun..


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## papapayne (Aug 13, 2015)

looking awesome everyone. Looking huge @whotdat! what size pots are those again?


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 13, 2015)

papapayne said:


> looking awesome everyone. Looking huge @whotdat! what size pots are those again?



haha they are big !!! papa


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 13, 2015)

Mendo purp
Training day finally started flowering￼


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 13, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> Mendo purpView attachment 3478311
> Training day finally started flowering￼View attachment 3478312


Great shots man. Loving the color on the Mendo Purp!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2015)

papapayne said:


> looking awesome everyone. Looking huge @whotdat! what size pots are those again?



600 gallon pots, I wanted 400s but all they had were the 6s. Haven't had to feed them yet so that's cool.

Thanks.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 13, 2015)

@ragieboyyy 
Here is a close up shot of the Purplehaze and what bending the branch over does, you can see how all the side shoots now become like main branches and give you more buds. It also allows me to control the height.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 13, 2015)

Blue Dream started from seed


----------



## Cuttdogg7 (Aug 13, 2015)

Their full there frosty and the hairs are telling me that they're done but I still have a lot of clear trichomes. What do you guys think.


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 13, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Great shots man. Loving the color on the Mendo Purp!


Thank you.


----------



## fumble (Aug 13, 2015)

I had to bend and tie too to keep my Cherry Pie below the fence. Gotta get the cover on my greenhouse soon.


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 13, 2015)

couple of the big ones and the small one is the purple pineberry x sea level cross we made and it looks good so far and was started in mid june from seed


----------



## james murphy (Aug 13, 2015)

jealous as fk....nice trees...good job and all that shit


----------



## james murphy (Aug 13, 2015)

i THINK ur plant has big balls.....soon u will have seed


----------



## dux (Aug 13, 2015)

I know I've said it before but damn! Some seriously nice plants! Good work.

I'd be happy if I could legally have 1 plant and just make a monster like some of the ones on this thread!
Someday? It's minnesota, so probably not....


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 13, 2015)

dux said:


> I know I've said it before but damn! Some seriously nice plants! Good work.
> 
> I'd be happy if I could legally have 1 plant and just make a monster like some of the ones on this thread!
> Someday? It's minnesota, so probably not....


I thought Minnesota was legal?? I just looked it up and it is BUT you have to buy it in a pill or liquid form...
So you can't grow your own plant?? 
Buy growing your own you know what's in it!!! The Disperency I get clones from now and then ofcourse has bud as well, I have looked at it and smelled it, there really was not a smell and it looked like it was 10 years old.


----------



## Cuttdogg7 (Aug 13, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> couple of the big ones and the small one is the purple pineberry x sea level cross we made and it looks good so far and was started in mid june from seed


Looking fantastic their getaway mountain, I have a couple doing pretty well myself but not quite as well as that one you have in the bottom right-hand corner of the first pick.


----------



## atvman84 (Aug 13, 2015)

Cuttdogg7 said:


> Looking fantastic their getaway mountain, I have a couple doing pretty well myself but not quite as well as that one you have in the bottom right-hand corner of the first pick.View attachment 3478664View attachment 3478666


Is this a auto-flower strain? looks awesome


----------



## dux (Aug 13, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> I thought Minnesota was legal?? I just looked it up and it is BUT you have to buy it in a pill or liquid form...
> So you can't grow your own plant??
> Buy growing your own you know what's in it!!! The Disperency I get clones from now and then ofcourse has bud as well, I have looked at it and smelled it, there really was not a smell and it looked like it was 10 years old.


This state has more Dr's that will prescribe the product than patients..
Mn will waste millions on bogus research and be the last state to go legal.political f'ing joke...


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 13, 2015)

dux said:


> This state has more Dr's that will prescribe the product than patients..
> Mn will waste millions on bogus research and be the last state to go legal.political f'ing joke...



And yet oxy, roxy and norcos are perfectly safe until your body gets hooked on them and people's life's are ruined..


----------



## Cuttdogg7 (Aug 13, 2015)

atvman84 said:


> Is this a auto-flower strain? looks awesome


Yes it is Northern lights autos.


----------



## atvman84 (Aug 13, 2015)

Cuttdogg7 said:


> Yes it is Northern lights autos.


awesome, Indica dom. though aint it body stone? are there any that are sativa that finish in 45th-lat


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 13, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> couple of the big ones and the small one is the purple pineberry x sea level cross we made and it looks good so far and was started in mid june from seed


Beautiful plants.


----------



## MrRare (Aug 13, 2015)

Interesting phenotype of Canna Tsu. It was two weeks to flower behind the majority of the other species I am growing and has had this unusual look from a seedling.


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 13, 2015)

*Bear Attack*
@doublejj @TWS @fumble @nuggs @Garden Boss and other RIU BBQers. Do you remember the Vietnam vets that helped me trim my crop 2 seasons ago? I brought them to the December BBQ 2 seasons ago. Well Larry was attacked by a Bear this morning at his home. Made the news in Fresno, may go national. Here's the story.
TMB-
http://abc30.com/news/man-fights-off-bear-near-yosemite-in-midpines/927205/


----------



## TWS (Aug 13, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> *Bear Attack*
> @doublejj @TWS @fumble @nuggs @Garden Boss and other RIU BBQers. Do you remember the Vietnam vets that helped me trim my crop 2 seasons ago? I brought them to the December BBQ 2 seasons ago. Well Larry was attacked by a Bear this morning at his home. Made the news in Fresno, may go national. Here's the story.
> TMB-
> http://abc30.com/news/man-fights-off-bear-near-yosemite-in-midpines/927205/
> ...



I knew he was a bad ass when I meet him. Im glad he is ok. Funny thing or neat to see warden Stoots from the TV show out there.

" He who fights with bear and wins "

There was a lady attacked by a black bear on the news just the other day in LA county. That bear is dead .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 13, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> *Bear Attack*
> @doublejj @TWS @fumble @nuggs @Garden Boss and other RIU BBQers. Do you remember the Vietnam vets that helped me trim my crop 2 seasons ago? I brought them to the December BBQ 2 seasons ago. Well Larry was attacked by a Bear this morning at his home. Made the news in Fresno, may go national. Here's the story.
> TMB-
> http://abc30.com/news/man-fights-off-bear-near-yosemite-in-midpines/927205/
> ...


holy shit!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 13, 2015)

Awesome Larry!..not surprised one bit. He's battle tested tough!...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 13, 2015)

Here is Larry, working over the pig roaster at the BBQ.....


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 14, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> *Bear Attack*
> @doublejj @TWS @fumble @nuggs @Garden Boss and other RIU BBQers. Do you remember the Vietnam vets that helped me trim my crop 2 seasons ago? I brought them to the December BBQ 2 seasons ago. Well Larry was attacked by a Bear this morning at his home. Made the news in Fresno, may go national. Here's the story.
> TMB-
> http://abc30.com/news/man-fights-off-bear-near-yosemite-in-midpines/927205/
> ...


Abc 7 just did a brief segment on this.. Glad he survived.. Crazy shit to survive a bear attack.. He needs to buy a lotto ticket

They said his little dog started barking at the bear and distracted it long enough so Larry could run in the house..


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 14, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> *Bear Attack*
> @doublejj @TWS @fumble @nuggs @Garden Boss and other RIU BBQers. Do you remember the Vietnam vets that helped me trim my crop 2 seasons ago? I brought them to the December BBQ 2 seasons ago. Well Larry was attacked by a Bear this morning at his home. Made the news in Fresno, may go national. Here's the story.
> TMB-
> http://abc30.com/news/man-fights-off-bear-near-yosemite-in-midpines/927205/
> ...


Wow...reminds me a little of someone i knew attacked by a crocodile that lived to tell the tale.
He had his dog with him to.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Please forgive me if this is not the correct thread to post this but it's crap like this that just pisses me off.
It's 2015 and cops are still doing sting operations to bust a young person selling a bag of marajuana. Not only that but in this kids case they shot and killed him over a bag of plant flowers..



http://thefreethoughtproject.com/teenager-killed-cop-sting-operation-involving-bag-weed/#ktehXaCvWmqildMe.03


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 14, 2015)

That's disturbing. 

Sad. Unnecessary. I feel for his family, being scared and fleeing from police is going to become a valid defense if they keep shooting people for stupid things.


----------



## Cuttdogg7 (Aug 14, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> *Bear Attack*
> @doublejj @TWS @fumble @nuggs @Garden Boss and other RIU BBQers. Do you remember the Vietnam vets that helped me trim my crop 2 seasons ago? I brought them to the December BBQ 2 seasons ago. Well Larry was attacked by a Bear this morning at his home. Made the news in Fresno, may go national. Here's the story.
> TMB-
> http://abc30.com/news/man-fights-off-bear-near-yosemite-in-midpines/927205/
> ...


It's truly an amazing story thank goodness he made it out without too bad of injuries.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 14, 2015)

One of my favorite Twilight Zone episodes is "The Hunt" where the dog can't enter the gates of heaven with his man so the man refuses to enter. Turns out it wasn't heaven 

Good dog!


----------



## 757growin (Aug 14, 2015)

I need a smaller cut out. He makes the plant look small. Maybe Danny Devito cut out?


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 14, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3479020
> I need a smaller cut out. He makes the plant look small. Maybe Danny Devito cut out?


But then it wouldn't look nearly as bushy catch .23 friend


----------



## doublejj (Aug 14, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3479020
> I need a smaller cut out. He makes the plant look small. Maybe Danny Devito cut out?


Wow, you should be proud of that brother...


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 14, 2015)

How's she lookin?
 
 
That's just one of her many tops. (Mendo)


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 14, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3479020
> I need a smaller cut out. He makes the plant look small. Maybe Danny Devito cut out?


That things a beast. You shoulda got the yao ming for that big girl.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Very happy camper today.. I found SLYMER aka golden ticket at a local disp..
First pic, is the Two clones I picked up and the flower shot is the mother plant in flower taken by the grower of the plant...


----------



## Northofimjin (Aug 14, 2015)

This clone is 11 days old!! Look at the roots on that thing! I love Indica!! lol


----------



## Mohican (Aug 14, 2015)

@FLkeys1 - I am going to want a cutting off of her!

@Marcshaun - she look gorgeous!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 14, 2015)

First cut off her has your name on it. 


QUOTE="Mohican, post: 11829640, member: 375493"]@FLkeys1 - I am going to want a cutting off of her!

@Marcshaun - she look gorgeous!







Cheers,
Mo[/QUOTE]


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 14, 2015)

Girls are lovin the sun


----------



## Cuttdogg7 (Aug 14, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> How's she lookin?
> View attachment 3479075
> View attachment 3479076
> That's just one of her many tops. (Mendo)


She's looking fabulous keep up the good work


----------



## Cuttdogg7 (Aug 14, 2015)

I just wanted to show off the size of my tree trunks on my auto flowers.


----------



## fumble (Aug 14, 2015)

@treemansbuds i saw that on the news but it didnt show the video. Sparked my interest when they said Mariposa county. Sending good thoughts for a speedy recovery for him.


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 14, 2015)

the nigerian nightmares are doing great


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 14, 2015)

Cuttdogg7 said:


> She's looking fabulous keep up the good work


Thanks bro


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 14, 2015)

fumble said:


> @treemansbuds i saw that on the news but it didnt show the video. Sparked my interest when they said Mariposa county. Sending good thoughts for a speedy recovery for him.


I just got off the phone with Larry.
He said he went outside to take a piss at 4:am (naked) and herd something, looked to his left and seen the bear. He said he started yelling at the bear to go away. The bear seen him and came at him. He pick up a ceramic flower pot and cracked the bear over the head as it attacked him. He said he was punching and kicking him as the bear was attacking him. The bear had him down and was biting him, he got both his feet under the bear and pushed him off, He tried to get up, but the bear knocked him down again and continued the attack. His dog Benji distracted the bear long enough to allow him to get up and into his cabin. Once in the cabin Larry seen the damage done and all the blood, then the bear began pushing on the door, trying to get into the cabin. He grabbed a large sward ready to defend himself, but the bear never entered. He waited a couple minutes, then ran to his van and drove himself to the hospital.
Larry will be fine, just another chapter in his already crazy life.
TMB-


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 14, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> I just got off the phone with Larry.
> He said he went outside to take a piss at 4:am (naked) and herd something, looked to his left and seen the bear. He said he started yelling at the bear to go away. The bear seen him and came at him. He pick up a ceramic flower pot and cracked the bear over the head as it attacked him. He said he was punching and kicking him as the bear was attacking him. The bear had him down and was biting him, he got both his feet under the bear and pushed him off, He tried to get up, but the bear knocked him down again and continued the attack. His dog Benji distracted the bear long enough to allow him to get up and into his cabin. Once in the cabin Larry seen the damage done and all the blood, then the bear began pushing on the door, trying to get into the cabin. He grabbed a large sward ready to defend himself, but the bear never entered. He waited a couple minutes, then ran to his van and drove himself to the hospital.
> Larry will be fine, just another chapter in his already crazy life.
> TMB-


Damn that man is a beast!!! Prayers for a speedy healing to that brother


----------



## 757growin (Aug 14, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> I just got off the phone with Larry.
> He said he went outside to take a piss at 4:am (naked) and herd something, looked to his left and seen the bear. He said he started yelling at the bear to go away. The bear seen him and came at him. He pick up a ceramic flower pot and cracked the bear over the head as it attacked him. He said he was punching and kicking him as the bear was attacking him. The bear had him down and was biting him, he got both his feet under the bear and pushed him off, He tried to get up, but the bear knocked him down again and continued the attack. His dog Benji distracted the bear long enough to allow him to get up and into his cabin. Once in the cabin Larry seen the damage done and all the blood, then the bear began pushing on the door, trying to get into the cabin. He grabbed a large sward ready to defend himself, but the bear never entered. He waited a couple minutes, then ran to his van and drove himself to the hospital.
> Larry will be fine, just another chapter in his already crazy life.
> TMB-


He needs a book about him. Quite a life he has lived. JJ u too! Tell him he's in my families thoughts. And tell that bad ass to rest up.and always have clean undies on in case you have to go to the hospital in an emergency.


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 14, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> Damn that man is a beast!!! Prayers for a speedy healing to that brother


Larry's a bad mother fucker.
Purple heart Vietnam vet,
Wild land fire fighter for 25 years,
now fighting bears.
That guy is GREAT in the trim circle, just puts his head down and works....old skool style. Then he has 10-12 hours of stories while trimming, not just bar fighting type of stories, but being shot at, and taunted by the enemy while in the jungle of Vietnam stories. The shit that makes the hair on the back of your neck stand up.


757growin said:


> He needs a book about him. Quite a life he has lived. JJ u too! Tell him he's in my families thoughts. And tell that bad ass to rest up.and always have clean undies on in case you have to go to the hospital in an emergency.


Larry has a book about his life he's working on. This might be the "story" to get him noticed. He said all the national networks are contacting him about this bear attack.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 14, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Larry's a bad mother fucker.
> Purple heart Vietnam vet,
> Wild land fire fighter for 25 years,
> now fighting bears.
> ...


Thats a mean gash he had on his cheek man...hes the sorta guy that u could listen to for hours not in awe but a kind of respect that hes telling the truth and has no need to bullshit or add to his story
.i.like that


----------



## chanceythegardener (Aug 14, 2015)

Free water from the sky today.


----------



## fumble (Aug 14, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> I just got off the phone with Larry.
> He said he went outside to take a piss at 4:am (naked) and herd something, looked to his left and seen the bear. He said he started yelling at the bear to go away. The bear seen him and came at him. He pick up a ceramic flower pot and cracked the bear over the head as it attacked him. He said he was punching and kicking him as the bear was attacking him. The bear had him down and was biting him, he got both his feet under the bear and pushed him off, He tried to get up, but the bear knocked him down again and continued the attack. His dog Benji distracted the bear long enough to allow him to get up and into his cabin. Once in the cabin Larry seen the damage done and all the blood, then the bear began pushing on the door, trying to get into the cabin. He grabbed a large sward ready to defend himself, but the bear never entered. He waited a couple minutes, then ran to his van and drove himself to the hospital.
> Larry will be fine, just another chapter in his already crazy life.
> TMB-


Hella crazy! He is one tough mofo.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 14, 2015)

I like to watch!


----------



## TWS (Aug 14, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3479020
> I need a smaller cut out. He makes the plant look small. Maybe Danny Devito cut out?


 woot Woot !


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Now that's crazy!! 
Glad he is okay, Dog really is mans best friend.. 




treemansbuds said:


> I just got off the phone with Larry.
> He said he went outside to take a piss at 4:am (naked) and herd something, looked to his left and seen the bear. He said he started yelling at the bear to go away. The bear seen him and came at him. He pick up a ceramic flower pot and cracked the bear over the head as it attacked him. He said he was punching and kicking him as the bear was attacking him. The bear had him down and was biting him, he got both his feet under the bear and pushed him off, He tried to get up, but the bear knocked him down again and continued the attack. His dog Benji distracted the bear long enough to allow him to get up and into his cabin. Once in the cabin Larry seen the damage done and all the blood, then the bear began pushing on the door, trying to get into the cabin. He grabbed a large sward ready to defend himself, but the bear never entered. He waited a couple minutes, then ran to his van and drove himself to the hospital.
> Larry will be fine, just another chapter in his already crazy life.
> TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 14, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Larry's a bad mother fucker.
> Purple heart Vietnam vet,
> Wild land fire fighter for 25 years,
> now fighting bears.
> ...


This is from 4 yrs ago tmb..the story doesnt state how todd tried to call his dog so it could come near the croc and distract it long enough to let him escape its hold...lol smart dog 

http://mobile.news.com.au/national/todd-bairstow-tells-how-he-survived-crocs-death-roll/story-e6frfkvr-1226019495643


----------



## papapayne (Aug 14, 2015)

damn man, somehow i missed this!! Holy fuck, thats some grit and some luck! Best wishes to a speedy recovery, this bowls for you larry!


----------



## TWS (Aug 15, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I like to watch!



me too, I've been a swinger for a while now .


----------



## TWS (Aug 15, 2015)

chanceythegardener said:


> Free water from the sky today.View attachment 3479343


 how many strains is that ?


----------



## chanceythegardener (Aug 15, 2015)

TWS said:


> how many strains is that ?


A few, lol. G W Shark, Cinex, Pineapple K, GG #4, Sugarplum, Cantaloupe K, Space Bomb, Albert Walker, Bay dream, Dutch TreatPurple Pakistani, Huckleberry K, Straw Diesel, Straw Switchblade. I hope to finish by the end of Sept to mid Oct.

Thanks for the comments and encouragement, Its been a great grow so far. I am in debt to the ROI crew for their knowledge and expertise on growing; especially the pics.

We all like to watch


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 15, 2015)

chanceythegardener said:


> A few, lol. G W Shark, Cinex, Pineapple K, GG #4, Sugarplum, Cantaloupe K, Space Bomb, Albert Walker, Bay dream, Dutch TreatPurple Pakistani, Huckleberry K, Straw Diesel, Straw Switchblade. I hope to finish by the end of Sept to mid Oct.
> 
> Thanks for the comments and encouragement, Its been a great grow so far. I am in debt to the ROI crew for their knowledge and expertise on growing; especially the pics.
> 
> We all like to watch


how do you like the dutch treat and the purple pakistani ( is that also called pakistani chitral kush ?)


----------



## chanceythegardener (Aug 15, 2015)

Whoops. I forgot about Boy Scout Cookies.


----------



## chanceythegardener (Aug 15, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> how do you like the dutch treat and the purple pakistani ( is that also called pakistani chitral kush ?)[/QUOTE
> Dutch Treat has been trouble free so far. I have never tried it so I don't know about the effects. Yes, the Purp Pakis aka Chitral Pakis or Chitral K.. I am getting excited to be able to try the new strains.


----------



## chanceythegardener (Aug 15, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> how do you like the dutch treat and the purple pakistani ( is that also called pakistani chitral kush ?)


First time with the Dutch Treat, I haven't grown or sampled it before; the reviews seem favorable Have you grown it before?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 15, 2015)

TWS said:


> me too, I've been a swinger for a while now .


Im a doer...u can hide in the cupboard shes a squirter u might need your raincoat
..hell i gotta be careful drinking these comments may get me in trouble.

Bud pics please


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 15, 2015)

mendo.
 the second pic is of the top of my training day plant. She is really 8ft. Gotta remember I have them in a bit of a pit which is a Lil over 1 foot deeper than the level ground which is where I measure from. Anyway I'm excited to see the yield on these TD girls.


----------



## TWS (Aug 15, 2015)

chanceythegardener said:


> A few, lol. G W Shark, Cinex, Pineapple K, GG #4, Sugarplum, Cantaloupe K, Space Bomb, Albert Walker, Bay dream, Dutch TreatPurple Pakistani, Huckleberry K, Straw Diesel, Straw Switchblade. I hope to finish by the end of Sept to mid Oct.
> 
> Thanks for the comments and encouragement, Its been a great grow so far. I am in debt to the ROI crew for their knowledge and expertise on growing; especially the pics.
> 
> We all like to watch


 where did you get that albert walker and do you have cuts of it ?


----------



## TWS (Aug 15, 2015)

all right then ! first annual RIU orgy .


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 15, 2015)

Gorilla Glue #4
Day 32 light dep.


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 15, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Gorilla Glue #4
> Day 32 light dep.


@gardenboss that chick is frosty as hell. Looks like spilled sugar


----------



## 757growin (Aug 15, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Gorilla Glue #4
> Day 32 light dep.


Damn dude looks frosty as fuck! Am I seeing amber already too? Is it a fast finisher?


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 15, 2015)

757growin said:


> Damn dude looks frosty as fuck! Am I seeing amber already too? Is it a fast finisher?


I don't think so, she took a long time indoor. She is definitely happiest outdoors (kinda like CP).


----------



## shaggy340 (Aug 15, 2015)

Ok heres some pics pic number one and two big cindys blue cheese took some wind damage yesterday tied them back up 4 branches broke 1 was done for the three it tied back are standing up again today and tied her to the fence for more support. And I chopped the main cola on the small cindys blue cheese for a sample the rest of the pics are of that.


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 15, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> I don't think so, she took a long time indoor. She is definitely happiest outdoors (kinda like CP).


gb send me some of that sunshine ya got there lol...


----------



## Mohican (Aug 15, 2015)

North Jungle:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 15, 2015)

Welcome to the jungle... 




Mohican said:


> North Jungle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mohican (Aug 15, 2015)

So much sativa!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2015)

TWS said:


> all right then ! first annual RIU orgy .


would be way to many dongs for my taste


----------



## TWS (Aug 15, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> would be way to many dongs for my taste


 lol. and fat guys


----------



## doublejj (Aug 15, 2015)

TWS said:


> lol. and fat guys


HEY!


----------



## mwine87 (Aug 15, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Very happy camper today.. I found SLYMER aka golden ticket at a local disp..
> First pic, is the Two clones I picked up and the flower shot is the mother plant in flower taken by the grower of the plant...
> View attachment 3479088 View attachment 3479089


Think I can get a cut of that when its big enough??


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 15, 2015)

TWS said:


> lol. and fat guys


He said taste lol


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 15, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> He said taste lol


Lol


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 15, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> gb send me some of that sunshine ya got there lol...


You got any land for rent? I need some seafood and top dollar elbows...


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 15, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> You got any land for rent? I need some seafood and top dollar elbows...


Found an awesome spot at foothills where i live $35000 one acre with running creek water


----------



## Joedank (Aug 15, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Found an awesome spot at foothills where i live $35000 one acre with running creek water


do you need "water rights" in Aust. ? or is there any oversight on the water that reaches the shore . i am guessing there is just wonrdering . it is a constant battle out here ...


----------



## chanceythegardener (Aug 15, 2015)

Saturday night............ahhhhhhh


TWS said:


> where did you get that albert walker and do you have cuts of it ?


I picked them up at the Cloners Market here in town. I plan to finish the ones I have and recycle them indoors so I will have cuts for sure. I will do these outdoors next year it gets you..... stOWNED!


----------



## 757growin (Aug 15, 2015)

Was able to turn my kief in my trim bin into this beautiful shatter. Easy peasy too. No solvents and safe to do! Can't remember the site I saw the video on but there are a few if u Google how to turn kief into shatter using the rosin technique. (Sorry nuggs memory is shot)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3480055 View attachment 3480056
> Was able to turn my kief in my trim bin into this beautiful shatter. Easy peasy too. No solvents and safe to do! Can't remember the site I saw the video on but there are a few if u Google how to turn kief into shatter using the rosin technique. (Sorry nuggs memory is shot)


I saw a video on hyroots thread


----------



## Northofimjin (Aug 16, 2015)

This is my girl scout cookies 19 days into flower. Feeding her Dyna gro Bloom and Grandmas Molasses. Not even week three and already getting pretty frosty.


----------



## chanceythegardener (Aug 16, 2015)

TWS said:


>


Trade you some Albert Walker cuts for some of this. Was this seed or clone?


----------



## stsin (Aug 16, 2015)

The (main) plant you see here is a Sannie's jack (herer) picture from a few weeks ago when I last measured her (roughly then) she was more than 10 feet tall and 7 feet wide (she was originally under a hoop house style greenhouse, but the branches you see made an escape. She should be epic if the winter is kind (it should be this year), if it's not kind there's more under the cover. At the moment she's now closer to 12 or 13 feet tall, I'd need to get the ladder out to measure her these days... I seem to have gone a mite passed subtle by cloning her from last year's outdoor crop, vegging her inside until march, then putting her into the dirt outside... She's easily the largest plant I've ever seen in person resembling more a giant (happy) hedge. In fact she's so bushy that she's providing some nice shade for a lower branch that is flowering nicely. This is my second attempt growing outside and will likely not be the last... there's less control vs indoors, but my god the plants are lovely and heat is not an issue (until winter  )


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 16, 2015)

Joedank said:


> do you need "water rights" in Aust. ? or is there any oversight on the water that reaches the shore . i am guessing there is just wonrdering . it is a constant battle out here ...


Water restrictions at home but this parcel of land has running creek water can use what you like but not turn it into.a dam or block flow ..only water in creek when its rained etc 3 months without rain would see it dry out till the next rain


----------



## Big spliff93 (Aug 16, 2015)

Hey all, just a little update on what I got going on. There at 2 1/2 weeks.
 
 
I seem to be losing a lot of lower leafs yellowing and dying off. I gave them little bit of veg nutes last feeding just incase they needed Nitrogen. I also sprayed them with Azamax & Spinopasad the first week of flower. Is this just normal? If not what should I do?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 16, 2015)

Normal fade. I remove them because bugs are attracted to yellow leaves. That is why the sticky traps are yellow.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Normal fade. I remove them because bugs are attracted to yellow leaves. That is why the sticky traps are yellow.


Hmmm...
Every little bit helps. I never thought of that influence, Thanks!  
(I just thought it was good house cleaning) and mold abatement .


----------



## Mohican (Aug 16, 2015)

Passing along the knowledge!

When I was a kid, the hippy farmers called them water leaves and said they all die when the plant stops growing and starts to flower.

Some plants seem to get more yellow fan leaves in fade than others. Once you have grown the same strain a few times you will get to know its ways.

Did you see the pictures of the Animal Cookies? It revegged so I was worried it would be a bad batch. It is going to town now! The leaves are super greasy and Mrs Mo likes its smell the best. It is super sweet smelling. There is a collection of baby spiders making it their home. It is great for pest prevention but I hate it when I trim the flowers - spiders everywhere!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Aug 16, 2015)

What are the jugs in the pots for? Slow feeding?


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 16, 2015)

Slow watering/feeding in general. These gals are in 7.5 gal of soil and the days are a steady 90-92 here all summer, so they are sucking up 2 gallons easy and I find in the fabric pots if you pop a small hole in a jug and aim the tiny stream right at the plant, it seems you get a more thorough watering of all the soil, like a ghetto drip system.

I think I'm gonna throw down a kiddie pool and bed of perlite for them to cut down on my time watering and to just see it work.

Btw, this is right up your alley Mohican, as those are in half vermicompost. Did you notice the wheat sprouting in the pots from the wheat straw mulch? Shades the surface like the mulch and low on robbing nutes, so I said wtf and left it. I've got some tiny white spots on the lowers of those in the pots starting and wonder what it could be?


----------



## MrRare (Aug 16, 2015)

Beginning week four of flower and the ladies are really bulking up. We have had a week of 90 degree plus days and they are needing water every other day. With each watering I am fertilizing with the Future Harvest line and alternating with Fish emulsion at 1140 ppm.
Plants are deep green and the flowers are really developing .


----------



## chanceythegardener (Aug 16, 2015)

Albert Walker and her sisters


----------



## chanceythegardener (Aug 16, 2015)

Integrated Pest Management staff member, works for birdseed.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 16, 2015)

We have a covered greenhouse finally


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 16, 2015)

chanceythegardener said:


> View attachment 3480631
> Albert Walker and her sisters


Dude! Hook me with an Albert cut. When I left my last grow I wasn't able to take the Albert Walker mothers which were from 10 year old seeds that we got to sprout! That's some fine-ass fire right there!


----------



## MrRare (Aug 17, 2015)

A mystery strain from Grange Green Genetics in their Diamonds and Dust seed offering showing good flower development going into week four.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 17, 2015)

the girls survived the heat wave!! Only stress I noticed was one of the purple haze had a number of leaves turn yellow, they were older leaves so I am not to concerned.. Sat it was 108 here and Sunday 109. I watered the plants twice a day, once in the morning and again early evening. Couple pics. Of bubba Jurple frosting up.. She still smells like candy hearts


----------



## jacrispy (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Smokin Slot (Aug 17, 2015)

Critical

Few days in Flower


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> would be way to many dongs for my taste


I never tasted a "dong" before and never want to.
Be careful how you word things Dr.D81.\
TMB-


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 17, 2015)

mendo lookin OK a couple weeks into flowering


----------



## fumble (Aug 17, 2015)

I love all the flowers developing...just beautiful!
@jacrispy love the frog


----------



## calicocalyx (Aug 17, 2015)

grape ape x cheese making the 300 gallon look small


----------



## fumble (Aug 17, 2015)

Good morning sunshine.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 17, 2015)

So neat and organized Fumble!

@Marcshaun - what is mendo and where can I get some?


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 17, 2015)

Smokin Slot said:


> Critical
> 
> Few days in Flower
> 
> View attachment 3480999


Is that from Royal Queen?


----------



## Smokin Slot (Aug 17, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Is that from Royal Queen?


Yepp


----------



## fumble (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks Mo.


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> So neat and organized Fumble!
> 
> @Marcshaun - what is mendo and where can I get some?


Mendocino purps. Some people just call it the purps. From my understanding the real strain is a clone only thing. I had to go to a dispensary to get her


----------



## Mohican (Aug 17, 2015)

Will you be at the BBQ in December?

Which disp had the clone?


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Will you be at the BBQ in December?
> 
> Which disp had the clone?


I got it at the florin wellness center in Sacramento. Yes I will be at the BBQ. And I will b bringing some mendo flowers and a few clones with me as well as some training day. And some homemade beef jerky infused of course


----------



## Mohican (Aug 17, 2015)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 17, 2015)

Smokin Slot said:


> Yepp


I grew it outdoor in 2013 and posted a few pics in the S&T thread then, but only one of the bud shots in this post survived the transfer. I posted many others that year though. Huge buds that unfortunately loved the bud rot for me.

Lots of good folks in that thread who seldom post or not at all...Joz, FMILY, socaljoe, mojo, dirtsurfr, pmt, Carmelo and others. Hell Getaway was in Cali that season kicking ass.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/open-show-tell-outdoors-2013.641948/page-265


----------



## Mohican (Aug 17, 2015)

I would love to find some old-school Panama Red landrace directly from a Panama grower!


----------



## Joedank (Aug 17, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> View attachment 3481030 mendo lookin OK a couple weeks into flowering


looks really cool
watch those mites my man ... those top single leaflets are showing damage... i might hit them with a rain water or r.o. water spray...to knock them back then scope them . if ID' ed as mites ...use some big time enzyme exterminator on them or nuke em . 
yum jerkey


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 17, 2015)

Joedank said:


> looks really cool
> watch those mites my man ... those top single leaflets are showing damage... i might hit them with a rain water or r.o. water spray...to knock them back then scope them . if ID' ed as mites ...use some big time enzyme exterminator on them or nuke em .
> yum jerkey


Will do. Its crazy been having Dewey mornings then super hot days so some of that damage is like spot burns from the water. The mite fight has been ongoing I'm going to get some nuke em Friday for sure tho. The azamax worked for a while.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 17, 2015)

Here's my(( panama red)) I justbtook today,, many of ny plants are struggling is year do to e heat and drought we've been having,, its so dry the spider mites are a problem,, ive never had an issue with mites outdoors,this is the first year this has happend to me,, the rest of my plants are,, Supergirl,, Diesel,,and an unknown I got from an old grower...


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 17, 2015)

Here is an early pheno island afghani and a poison warp two plus weeks into flower


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 17, 2015)

Here's my supergirls,, not so super though.. Even with regular watering their still being punished by the drought


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> would be way to many dongs for my taste


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 17, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> Think I can get a cut of that when its big enough??



Yes sir!!!

I doubt I will make it to the BBQ in DEC. but I will prob. Have clones of her ready to go by then , so if someone down this way is going it would be great if they could take them up for me to pass it around..


----------



## TWS (Aug 17, 2015)

chanceythegardener said:


> Trade you some Albert Walker cuts for some of this. Was this seed or clone?


 she came from seed obviously. lol where did you get AW ? lol


----------



## chanceythegardener (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Aug 17, 2015)

chanceythegardener said:


> Saturday night............ahhhhhhh
> 
> I picked them up at the Cloners Market here in town. I plan to finish the ones I have and recycle them indoors so I will have cuts for sure. I will do these outdoors next year it gets you..... stOWNED!



Didn't see this. I hear she's a stinker. SKUNK !


----------



## TWS (Aug 17, 2015)

farmerfischer said:


> Here's my supergirls,, not so super though.. Even with regular watering their still being punished by the droughtView attachment 3481183View attachment 3481184



Is danamalistic your brother ? lol


----------



## TWS (Aug 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I would love to find some old-school Panama Red landrace directly from a Panama grower!



uhhh.... you would have to go to panama


----------



## TWS (Aug 17, 2015)

Jozikins said:


> Dude! Hook me with an Albert cut. When I left my last grow I wasn't able to take the Albert Walker mothers which were from 10 year old seeds that we got to sprout! That's some fine-ass fire right there!



wait a minute ! what ? Nooo.... Hope the tall black man didn't escape either ?


----------



## Cuttdogg7 (Aug 17, 2015)

northeastmarco said:


> Here is an early pheno island afghani and a poison warp two plus weeks into flowerView attachment 3481151 View attachment 3481152


Looking good man, I will be trying island Afghani next year thanks to get away mountain. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Cuttdogg7 (Aug 17, 2015)

Northern lights. Only a few more days. OG Kush. Four more weeks. Master kush. Another two months to go.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 17, 2015)

TWS said:


> Is danamalistic your brother ? lol


Does he have pitiful plant too,,lol


----------



## TWS (Aug 17, 2015)

Not if you ask him.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 17, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> I grew it outdoor in 2013 and posted a few pics in the S&T thread then, but only one of the bud shots in this post survived the transfer. I posted many others that year though. Huge buds that unfortunately loved the bud rot for me.
> 
> Lots of good folks in that thread who seldom post or not at all...Joz, FMILY, socaljoe, mojo, dirtsurfr, pmt, Carmelo and others. Hell Getaway was in Cali that season kicking ass.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/open-show-tell-outdoors-2013.641948/page-265


I lurked my way trough that entire thread learning and studying, I kinda felt like a creeper when I started posting, like I knew alot about everyone and they didn't have a clue about me.


----------



## mwine87 (Aug 17, 2015)

That guy is completly oblivious..


TWS said:


> Not if you ask him.


danimalistic needs some help.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 17, 2015)

Mighty Wash is Pyrethrum. Colorado Department of Agriculture had it tested since its label made pesticide claims and it wasn't registered with EPA. It's not legal to apply to cannabis plants in Colorado.

dont spray your flowers with mighty wash !! nerotoxin ;(


----------



## chanceythegardener (Aug 18, 2015)

TWS said:


> Didn't see this. I hear she's a stinker. SKUNK !


Very stinky. When the sun hits it just right you can see fumes. Top notes are weed and flowers, middle notes of ass and anchored with bottom notes of rotted meat and skunk. I'm not good at scent or taste descriptions but it smells of the dank.


----------



## mwine87 (Aug 18, 2015)

Some seedling pics... Lemon Kush (f) x (Blue Dream x Mulanje)(m). These 5 are my first attempt at breeding! Super excited.
 

The top 2 of 3 in this one are Mau-Mau by Blazing Pistileros. The bottom is a freebie, either Frencheese or Purple Paralysis. Got them mixed up and only one germinated.


Also started a Fem Strawberry Sour D from Devil's Harvest and a Pakistani Chitral Kush from Cannabiogen. Both will go in party cups today.


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 18, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> I got it at the florin wellness center in Sacramento. Yes I will be at the BBQ. And I will b bringing some mendo flowers and a few clones with me as well as some training day. And some homemade beef jerky infused of course


It will be nice to meet you. I am in the Sac area as well.


----------



## calicocalyx (Aug 18, 2015)

Joedank said:


> Mighty Wash is Pyrethrum. Colorado Department of Agriculture had it tested since its label made pesticide claims and it wasn't registered with EPA. It's not legal to apply to cannabis plants in Colorado.
> 
> dont spray your flowers with mighty wash !! nerotoxin ;(


Good to know! On the label it looks like basically soap and water, expensive ass soap and water to boot. I have heard a lot of people assume that "natural" means safe. But shit man, too much water will kill ya. Careful with the pesticides ya'll. ( ass I say fuck it and don't put on a respirator)


----------



## Joedank (Aug 18, 2015)

calicocalyx said:


> Good to know! On the label it looks like basically soap and water, expensive ass soap and water to boot. I have heard a lot of people assume that "natural" means safe. But shit man, too much water will kill ya. Careful with the pesticides ya'll. ( ass I say fuck it and don't put on a respirator)


now i cant find a legit link to it being anything but charged water .. no epa reg at all ...  
i just would not spray bud with it as i have done in the past as a saftey mesure...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 18, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> I lurked my way trough that entire thread learning and studying, I kinda felt like a creeper when I started posting, like I knew alot about everyone and they didn't have a clue about me.


LOL! I lurked this site for like 3 years before I finally joined. Mostly in the seed and strain reviews. I think I read every page of the bodhi and GGG threads. When I finally started posting I knew beefs members had, funny inside jokes etc. Felt like a total creepster!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 18, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3481770


Awesome.


----------



## Cuttdogg7 (Aug 18, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3481770


Looking really nice there whodat, did you wrap your grow bags with burlap or did you make your own grow bags with burlap?


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 18, 2015)

Trainwreck


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 18, 2015)

pmt62382 said:


> Trainwreck
> View attachment 3481996


looking healthy as man...15 gallon pot is it?


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 18, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> looking healthy as man...15 gallon pot is it?


thanks man that's a 30 gallon pot


----------



## Mohican (Aug 18, 2015)

Dreamy!


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 18, 2015)

for the 30 gallon I mixed a bag of happy frog with 20 scoops of this dirt farm mix for the bottom of the plant and on the top a bag of ocean forest which has food in the dirt already now i just water every two days I got the mix on ebay for $30 its great stuff will be buying a few bags next season and also i'm seeing a few burnt marks nothing crazy I might go with 15 scoops next time


----------



## Big spliff93 (Aug 18, 2015)

Plants are looking good in my verry humble opinion, they got a little bit of leaf burn on a couple plants. So I gave them a heavy watering this morning. They smell awesome really fruity & their really starting to get frosty.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 18, 2015)

Cuttdogg7 said:


> Looking really nice there whodat, did you wrap your grow bags with burlap or did you make your own grow bags with burlap?


Wrapped the existing pots in burlap, just trying to keep the pots from heating up too much out here.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 18, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> Wrapped the existing pots in burlap, just trying to keep the pots from heating up too much out here.


Top idea but looks good to ..those plants are awesome shape and size


----------



## reza92 (Aug 18, 2015)

Joedank said:


> now i cant find a legit link to it being anything but charged water .. no epa reg at all ...
> i just would not spray bud with it as i have done in the past as a saftey mesure...


so quick question. what would you use in flower t control spider mites now then?? 

also can you list the active ingredient (down in aus its hard to find the same brands)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 18, 2015)

reza92 said:


> so quick question. what would you use in flower t control spider mites now then??
> 
> also can you list the active ingredient (down in aus its hard to find the same brands)


Peppers steeped in water


----------



## Mohican (Aug 19, 2015)

CO2


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 19, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> It will be nice to meet you. I am in the Sac area as well.


Yeah that'd b dope. I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 19, 2015)

She's moving along nicely


----------



## james murphy (Aug 19, 2015)

no mite..look it up..its og..works very well


----------



## james murphy (Aug 19, 2015)

its on amazon under no spider might


----------



## mwine87 (Aug 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I would love to find some old-school Panama Red landrace directly from a Panama grower!


I dont know the breeder, but a buddy i work with is passing some Panama Red Seeds my direction today. If i get enough, ill make sure you get some, either through @FLkeys1 or at the BBQ, which i will surely try to make.


----------



## mwine87 (Aug 19, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> View attachment 3482152 View attachment 3482153
> She's moving along nicely


Love it. So colorful.


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 19, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> Love it. So colorful.


Thanks


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 19, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> I dont know the breeder, but a buddy i work with is passing some Panama Red Seeds my direction today. If i get enough, ill make sure you get some, either through @FLkeys1 or at the BBQ, which i will surely try to make.



Would love to get a male Panama red to cross with the PH I have


----------



## fumble (Aug 19, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> View attachment 3482152 [ ATTACH=full]3482153[/ATTACH]
> She's moving along nicely


Beautiful! Im hoping my PLP has the pink pistles again.
...im in the sac area too


----------



## mwine87 (Aug 19, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Would love to get a male Panama red to cross with the PH I have


Definitely have some for you too. I got about 20 seeds. Excited!


----------



## mwine87 (Aug 19, 2015)

fumble said:


> Beautiful! Im hoping my PLP has the pink pistles again.
> ...im in the sac area too


I see trades in the near future for you two..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 19, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> Definitely have some for you too. I got about 20 seeds. Excited!



Very cool


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 19, 2015)

TWS said:


> wait a minute ! what ? Nooo.... Hope the tall black man didn't escape either ?


The Obama cut got away from me for now, I'm going to see if the new grower could grab one for me, Thump dropped everything, flushed all the seeds and pollen, he is done. I'm pretty bummed, I wanted some of the pollen to do a seed crop on all my litlte clones that I threw straight into flower outside.


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 19, 2015)

reza92 said:


> so quick question. what would you use in flower t control spider mites now then??
> 
> also can you list the active ingredient (down in aus its hard to find the same brands)


I'm loving M-Pede right now, I'm mixing it with Dr. Bronners Peppermint Soap (up to 20ml a gallon of soap) and it's really kicking everything's ass. The peppermint soap by itself works pretty kick ass, but the plants really love the M-Pede, they look much happier like they were foliar feed the next day. I probably won't use the peppermint soap in my greenhouse anymore where everything is pretty well along in flower, I don't want my buds to taste like toothpaste.

Active Ingredient: Potassium Salts & Fatty Acids 49%
http://www.cdms.net/ldat/ld7E1003.pdf


----------



## doubletake (Aug 20, 2015)

Could anybody let me know if this is the dreaded russet mites it's only on one of my plants from seed and on mostly the left side of it so Mabey I can still have a shot at stopping them here's some pics


----------



## papapayne (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## doubletake (Aug 20, 2015)

And here's some pics of the lady's


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 20, 2015)

@doubletake Hit nuggs up man. He will be able to tell you for sure but without a scope by the time you find out what they are....it's already too late.


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 20, 2015)

doubletake said:


> Could anybody let me know if this is the dreaded russet mites it's only on one of my plants from seed and on mostly the left side of it so Mabey I can still have a shot at stopping them here's some pics


Fuck, it could be, it looks like it. Get a scope. Any rust spots or leaf tips detatching? I was rotating through the M-Pede/Peppermint soap combo, AVID/Peppermint soap combo, Hexagon, and Pylon bombs. Of course you will need 8-16 weeks before harvest if you use AVID, Hexagon, or Pylon. I did an AVID spray at the beginning just to prepare for the last bunch of two spotted mite eggs about to hatch. I wish I didn't though, I'm a little concerned.

Whatever you use, I recommend using an atomizer, that really helps the effectiveness of any pesticide. I started using a Harbor Frieght paint gun and my air compressor for my pesticide sprays and foliar sprays. Now with 32 oz I can spray down my entire garden, and the mist reaches so far I barely have to move. Seriously, works amazing, makes me feel smart, lol.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 20, 2015)

Miss. Blue Dream starting to flower!!


----------



## Northofimjin (Aug 20, 2015)

Has anyone grown gsc and learned how to control this stretch? It's crazy. It's worrying me that they might not fill in. I have two gsc in soil 5 gallon buckets. Giving them 1/2 tsp Dyna-gro bloom, Ph 6.5, 1tsp molasses per gallon under 1000 watt hps. They are 3 days into their fourth week of flower. Do you think they can make up the rest of that stretch in a little over a month? I'll try to post more pics. Slow connection.


----------



## Northofimjin (Aug 20, 2015)

Here's a few more...


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 20, 2015)

Northofimjin said:


> Has anyone grown gsc and learned how to control this stretch? It's crazy. It's worrying me that they might not fill in. I have two gsc in soil 5 gallon buckets. Giving them 1/2 tsp Dyna-gro bloom, Ph 6.5, 1tsp molasses per gallon under 1000 watt hps. They are 3 days into their fourth week of flower. Do you think they can make up the rest of that stretch in a little over a month? I'll try to post more pics. Slow connection.View attachment 3483119


Since I switched to LED lights every plant is showing more compact growth. I was using a 600w has bulb.. 
Switch to LED, they work great!!


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 20, 2015)

Well they grew a little and some are getting thicker buds


----------



## edibleeater (Aug 20, 2015)

Looking great everyone! Here are a couple of pix of my garden. 
    

Running into a bit of a problem. Can anyone identify the what's going on? I just started using Maxsea bloom last week. pH'ed water to about 6.5 but honestly for the past few weeks I haven't been checking as much.
    

Thanks in advance for any help!!


----------



## Joedank (Aug 20, 2015)

doubletake said:


> Could anybody let me know if this is the dreaded russet mites it's only on one of my plants from seed and on mostly the left side of it so Mabey I can still have a shot at stopping them here's some pics
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482939 View attachment 3482940 View attachment 3482941 View attachment 3482942


YES it is get some nuke em and get em wet


----------



## Joedank (Aug 20, 2015)

Northofimjin said:


> View attachment 3483146 View attachment 3483148
> 
> Here's a few more...


LOL have you looked at a pic of GSC ?? even outdoor the yeild is shall we say "tough" but good smoke ... 
not gonna fill in ... ha


----------



## papapayne (Aug 20, 2015)

yea...what joedank said. honestly your GSC looks it has tighter nodes then some I have seen. If you want dense thick colas that fill in, need a different strain


----------



## Northofimjin (Aug 20, 2015)

Joedank said:


> LOL have you looked at a pic of GSC ?? even outdoor the yeild is shall we say "tough" but good smoke ...
> not gonna fill in ... ha



Has anyone grown gsc and learned how to control this stretch? It's crazy. It's worrying me that they might not fill in. I have two gsc in soil 5 gallon buckets. Giving them 1/2 tsp Dyna-gro bloom, Ph 6.5, 1tsp molasses per gallon under 1000 watt hps. They are 3 days into their fourth week of flower. Do you think they can make up the rest of that stretch in a little over a month? I'll try to post more pics. Slow connection.


Joedank said:


> LOL have you looked at a pic of GSC ?? even outdoor the yeild is shall we say "tough" but good smoke ...
> not gonna fill in ... ha


Has anyone grown gsc and learned how to control this stretch? It's crazy. It's worrying me that they might not fill in. I have two gsc in soil 5 gallon buckets. G


papapayne said:


> yea...what joedank said. honestly your GSC looks it has tighter nodes then some I have seen. If you want dense thick colas that fill in, need a different strain


Well, it's not the gsc that are screened I'm worried about. I have gsc hydro clones going into flower right after those. So trying anything I can learn on these in soil to help keep the stretch down. I'm good on temp and light intensity and distance. Just thought someone might have some positive feedback that might help me out. But I don't have to look at pictures of her... she's right here bro.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 20, 2015)

papapayne said:


> yea...what joedank said. honestly your GSC looks it has tighter nodes then some I have seen. If you want dense thick colas that fill in, need a different strain


----------



## Northofimjin (Aug 20, 2015)

[QE="FLkeys1, post: 11843476, member: 875279"]Since I switched to LED lights every plant is showing more compact growth. I was using a 600w has bulb..
Switch to LED, they work great!![/QUOTE]
I plan on getting at least two led panels to supplement the hps. Not really sure yet which are the best or the ones to look for. But after some research that's definitely my next upgrade. Thanks for the reply bro.


----------



## TWS (Aug 20, 2015)

Northofimjin said:


> Has anyone grown gsc and learned how to control this stretch? It's crazy. It's worrying me that they might not fill in. I have two gsc in soil 5 gallon buckets. Giving them 1/2 tsp Dyna-gro bloom, Ph 6.5, 1tsp molasses per gallon under 1000 watt hps. They are 3 days into their fourth week of flower. Do you think they can make up the rest of that stretch in a little over a month? I'll try to post more pics. Slow connection.
> 
> Has anyone grown gsc and learned how to control this stretch? It's crazy. It's worrying me that they might not fill in. I have two gsc in soil 5 gallon buckets. G
> 
> ...


 flip em early  

There is some kind of spray shit made by someone but I can't remember right now


----------



## TWS (Aug 20, 2015)

Northofimjin said:


> [QE="FLkeys1, post: 11843476, member: 875279"]Since I switched to LED lights every plant is showing more compact growth. I was using a 600w has bulb..
> Switch to LED, they work great!!


I plan on getting at least two led panels to supplement the hps. Not really sure yet which are the best or the ones to look for. But after some research that's definitely my next upgrade. Thanks for the reply bro.[/QUOTE]


the warehouse grows don't use LED . Wonder why ?


----------



## TWS (Aug 20, 2015)

edibleeater said:


> Looking great everyone! Here are a couple of pix of my garden.
> View attachment 3483261 View attachment 3483262 View attachment 3483263 View attachment 3483264
> 
> Running into a bit of a problem. Can anyone identify the what's going on? I just started using Maxsea bloom last week. pH'ed water to about 6.5 but honestly for the past few weeks I haven't been checking as much.
> ...


 don't PH your water. Do you know what your soil PH is.... No., so why PH something you don't know ?
The leaf issue is a calcium-mag issue that will happen in early flower so add some Epsom salt when feeding. I would probably give them some plain water with Epsom salt to start with. 1 tsp/ga . Maxsea all so needs to be supplemented with Epsom salt.
There is a P deff in the plant with purple leaf stems .

grow looks good. might of seen some mite signs, maybe not. watch out for caterpillars.

happy growing


----------



## TWS (Aug 20, 2015)

Northofimjin said:


> Has anyone grown gsc and learned how to control this stretch? It's crazy. It's worrying me that they might not fill in. I have two gsc in soil 5 gallon buckets. Giving them 1/2 tsp Dyna-gro bloom, Ph 6.5, 1tsp molasses per gallon under 1000 watt hps. They are 3 days into their fourth week of flower. Do you think they can make up the rest of that stretch in a little over a month? I'll try to post more pics. Slow connection.
> 
> Has anyone grown gsc and learned how to control this stretch? It's crazy. It's worrying me that they might not fill in. I have two gsc in soil 5 gallon buckets. G
> 
> ...



your not another relative of danimalistic are you by any chance ?


----------



## TWS (Aug 20, 2015)

Northofimjin said:


> View attachment 3483146 View attachment 3483148
> 
> Here's a few more...


 just those 2 for 1 K ? your gonna go broke before smoke. lol


----------



## TWS (Aug 20, 2015)

northeastmarco said:


> Well they grew a little and some are getting thicker budsView attachment 3483170



whys your pic look as old as double jj's log cabin pic ?


----------



## TWS (Aug 20, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Miss. Blue Dream starting to flower!!
> 
> View attachment 3483013



so cool !


----------



## edibleeater (Aug 21, 2015)

TWS said:


> don't PH your water. Do you know what your soil PH is.... No., so why PH something you don't know ?
> The leaf issue is a calcium-mag issue that will happen in early flower so add some Epsom salt when feeding. I would probably give them some plain water with Epsom salt to start with. 1 tsp/ga . Maxsea all so needs to be supplemented with Epsom salt.
> There is a P deff in the plant with purple leaf stems .
> 
> ...


Hey TWS thanks for the reply. Sorry I forgot to mention I do add Epsom salt but maybe not enough. I'll do what you suggested and see how it goes


----------



## TWS (Aug 21, 2015)

I have a plant this year that just chugs the magnesium.


----------



## Northofimjin (Aug 21, 2015)

TWS said:


> whys your pic look as old as double jj's log cabin pic ?


lol, thanks for the advice. The pics look that way because I took them under my 1000 watt hps. The dang thing is so bright it blacks out the camera with weird black vertical stripes and makes it look all orange. Hard as check to even get a decent pic of them. But... you know your stuff that's for sure. It wasn't mites though. It was thrips and fungus gnats. I've been waging Armageddon on those little suckers. At least I hope there aren't mites too!! lol. Got email under control about a week ago though. Tobacco and chili powder boiled for six minutes with some dawn dish soap added afterwards. Works great. Then I made covers for my pots. So it's much better now. I'm surprised you spotted that... along with the P Def. I have some other questions if I may ask you sometime. I believe I could trust what you have to say. I'm not new to growing but I am in hydro. Germinated my first plant at 16 under my bed with a spotlight I found in the basement. lol Been Dabbling off and on ever since. lol.


----------



## Northofimjin (Aug 21, 2015)

TWS said:


> just those 2 for 1 K ? your gonna go broke before smoke. lol


I started with just those two but with the plan in mind to increase the numbers with each cycle. So I'm moving seven into flower after these two are done. Five hydro and two soil. Then after that I have 20 baby clones all going in hydro. So... That's the plan anyway. I'm doing some nice Indica I think is Kush and gsm.


----------



## alaskind (Aug 21, 2015)

good soon come, Kimbo @ 7 weeks 12/12


----------



## TWS (Aug 21, 2015)

Northofimjin said:


> lol, thanks for the advice. The pics look that way because I took them under my 1000 watt hps. The dang thing is so bright it blacks out the camera with weird black vertical stripes and makes it look all orange. Hard as check to even get a decent pic of them. But... you know your stuff that's for sure. It wasn't mites though. It was thrips and fungus gnats. I've been waging Armageddon on those little suckers. At least I hope there aren't mites too!! lol. Got email under control about a week ago though. Tobacco and chili powder boiled for six minutes with some dawn dish soap added afterwards. Works great. Then I made covers for my pots. So it's much better now. I'm surprised you spotted that... along with the P Def. I have some other questions if I may ask you sometime. I believe I could trust what you have to say. I'm not new to growing but I am in hydro. Germinated my first plant at 16 under my bed with a spotlight I found in the basement. lol Been Dabbling off and on ever since. lol.


 the quote was for north east Marco.
Try taking pictures thru your sunglasses. It will cut the HPS. The black lines are the camera catching the flickering of a magnetic ballast.

Sometimes/most times what are thought to be fungus gnats are root aphids and much much worst. Fungus gnats are easy to get rid of and easy to find their Larva. Root aphids are neither.


----------



## TWS (Aug 21, 2015)

alaskind said:


> good soon come, Kimbo @ 7 weeks 12/12View attachment 3483347View attachment 3483349



this is the outdoor forum . lol 

looks tasty


----------



## alaskind (Aug 21, 2015)

TWS said:


> this is the outdoor forum . lol
> 
> looks tasty


sorry... noob here, doin noob stuff... yeah!


----------



## Northofimjin (Aug 21, 2015)

How could I tell the difference? The little things are tiny and hard to even see. But I had lots of stippling and their little black dots of feces on some back leaves. Looked like someone overstayed the leaves with spray paint. But I swear that them attacking that insignificant lower bud helped the plant bud harder. It's buds are more frosty and more full than the other plants. And they weren't until that lower bud was attacked.


----------



## Northofimjin (Aug 21, 2015)

TWS said:


> the quote was for north east Marco.
> Try taking pictures thru your sunglasses. It will cut the HPS. The black lines are the camera catching the flickering of a magnetic ballast.
> 
> Sometimes/most times what are thought to be fungus gnats are root aphids and much much worst. Fungus gnats are easy to get rid of and easy to find their Larva. Root aphids are neither.


The stippling and black dots of feces under some lower leaves made me think it was thrips.


----------



## TWS (Aug 21, 2015)

Northofimjin said:


> How could I tell the difference? The little things are tiny and hard to even see. But I had lots of stippling and their little black dots of feces on some back leaves. Looked like someone overstayed the leaves with spray paint. But I swear that them attacking that insignificant lower bud helped the plant bud harder. It's buds are more frosty and more full than the other plants. And they weren't until that lower bud was attacked.


 you do know you are in the outdoor forum right ?

search in the pest forum root aphids vs fungus gnats or google your browser. Sorry, to tired to go into that one.


----------



## TWS (Aug 21, 2015)

Northofimjin said:


> The stippling and black dots of feces under some lower leaves made me think it was thrips.


 Your miss quoteing some post. The mite comment was posted/directed to Edible . I didn't look at your plants that close but I think they looked clean .


----------



## TWS (Aug 21, 2015)

Northofimjin said:


> The stippling and black dots of feces under some lower leaves made me think it was thrips.



most likely eggs.


----------



## Northofimjin (Aug 21, 2015)

TWS said:


> Your miss quoteing some post. The mite comment was posted/directed to Edible . I didn't look at your plants that close but I think they looked clean .


Thanks, yeah... Sorry about that. I realised your comment was for him after I posted. But, It's show and tell which is what I sorta started off doing and got side tracked. lol. I moved some plants outside today for some sun... does that count?


----------



## TWS (Aug 21, 2015)

sure it does  just thought I would let ya know.

We like to see all kinds of flower and most like to help. some of the most knowlegable members are here in the OD but the kids in the indoor forum are great to cut your teeth on.  

LOL


----------



## Northofimjin (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## Northofimjin (Aug 21, 2015)

Ok, there's some outdoor for ya. Thats a couple of monster Berry White colas. And the crop guardian.


----------



## Northofimjin (Aug 21, 2015)

Is that enough to cut my teeth on?


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 21, 2015)

TWS said:


> whys your pic look as old as double jj's log cabin pic ?


I don't know,the few I took yesterday all came out crappy.let's try one a bit closer for ya


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 21, 2015)

This thread made my head start to ache the last couple of pages. S&T threads always have a few pages like that I suppose.


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 21, 2015)

My little patch.


----------



## alaskind (Aug 21, 2015)

well, since I came on the forum with some misplaced indoor, here is some outdoor grown to try to redeem myself... smh


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 21, 2015)

alaskind said:


> well, since I came on the forum with some misplaced indoor, here is some outdoor grown to try to redeem myself... smh View attachment 3483546View attachment 3483547 View attachment 3483548 View attachment 3483549 View attachment 3483551


Much better


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 21, 2015)

Bubba Jurple moving right along..


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Aug 21, 2015)

Shout out to my boys in mendo.. Oregon diesel doing her thing at over 10000 ft


----------



## doubletake (Aug 21, 2015)

Jozikins said:


> Fuck, it could be, it looks like it. Get a scope. Any rust spots or leaf tips detatching? I was rotating through the M-Pede/Peppermint soap combo, AVID/Peppermint soap combo, Hexagon, and Pylon bombs. Of course you will need 8-16 weeks before harvest if you use AVID, Hexagon, or Pylon. I did an AVID spray at the beginning just to prepare for the last bunch of two spotted mite eggs about to hatch. I wish I didn't though, I'm a little concerned.
> 
> Whatever you use, I recommend using an atomizer, that really helps the effectiveness of any pesticide. I started using a Harbor Frieght paint gun and my air compressor for my pesticide sprays and foliar sprays. Now with 32 oz I can spray down my entire garden, and the mist reaches so far I barely have to move. Seriously, works amazing, makes me feel smart, lol.


Thanks for the response bud, I'll look into some of those combos and get on it.


Also sick idea with the paint gun compressor idea I bet that thing mist really nice


----------



## doubletake (Aug 21, 2015)

Joedank said:


> YES it is get some nuke em and get em wet


Thanks man yea iv been spraying with water while I'm looking into something to get can you suggest anything to spray with, I hit them with sevin because it's really strong but realized that's for insects and not mites.


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 21, 2015)

doubletake said:


> Thanks for the response bud, I'll look into some of those combos and get on it.
> 
> 
> Also sick idea with the paint gun compressor idea I bet that thing mist really nice


Hell yeah, 18 bucks is all the paint gun cost me. It makes things really really nice. If you're already flowering I'd use M-Pede, Spinosad, Nuke 'Em, or Big Time Exterminator, safe stuff that has a good reputation around here. If you think you have at least 8 weeks to crop, you could try AVID, but it's possible that you'll have residue left behind when you crop. Did you know according to the MSPS from AVID that digesting just 1 tablespoon of AVID is all it takes to kill a 150lb adult? Scary shit.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 21, 2015)

A couple of 10gal deck ladies, cross of JTR x Blueberry, flowering for a couple of weeks and lots of time to finish 


Cheers


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 21, 2015)

Is it only my head that hurts


----------



## Joedank (Aug 21, 2015)

doubletake said:


> Thanks man yea iv been spraying with water while I'm looking into something to get can you suggest anything to spray with, I hit them with sevin because it's really strong but realized that's for insects and not mites.


fuck sevin and get some of what jozi is reccomending. nuke em and or big time exterminator then mycotrol-o


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Aug 21, 2015)

p


----------



## Joedank (Aug 21, 2015)

cannabiscult666 said:


> Shout out to my boys in mendo.. Oregon diesel doing her thing at over 10000 ft


hells yea 10K !!
high country love! blue dream in the depo day 45...




7200 ft here


just pulled this off of big time exterminators facebook:""
Big Time Exterminator is used by two of the largest organic producers in Colorado one is a 200 light operation the other is multiple greenhouses. Educated growers in CO say Big Time Exterminator, its the only organic product that kills the russet mites. Just some info for ya."" @doubletake


----------



## Northofimjin (Aug 22, 2015)

Cali Luv...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 22, 2015)

Northofimjin said:


> View attachment 3484030 Cali Luv...


Love the old barn. I used to take clones to some of my wife's family and they had a spot behind the barn like yours.


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 22, 2015)

getaway specials are looking good so far


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 22, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> getaway specials are looking good so far


Looking good bud!

Had to start covering the whole greenhouse last night.


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Aug 22, 2015)

Very nice gents!!! Joedank....organicide mixed with sm 90 has killed russets for me for 5 years plus now....but I'm someone who doesn't care too much about how gnarley my sprays are.....got some seeds for ya Joe....pm me


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Aug 22, 2015)

On Joe I've got blue dream going up here too....about to breed her tyo my stud Durban male


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 22, 2015)

Found this pix. On the iPad, last years Bubba Kush harvest


----------



## Northofimjin (Aug 22, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Love the old barn. I used to take clones to some of my wife's family and they had a spot behind the barn like yours.


Thanks man... I use the barn for trimming/drying and it helps to shield the patch from anyone driving by or walking up.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 22, 2015)

cannabiscult666 said:


> On Joe I've got blue dream going up here too....about to breed her tyo my stud Durban male


ohh good choice


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 22, 2015)

one of her many tops. This mendo girl is starting to get dense. Super sticky n heavy on the really good purple smell


----------



## Joedank (Aug 22, 2015)

cannabiscult666 said:


> Very nice gents!!! Joedank....organicide mixed with sm 90 has killed russets for me for 5 years plus now....but I'm someone who doesn't care too much about how gnarley my sprays are.....got some seeds for ya Joe....pm me


Look into what chitenase does to plants an u will find the reason big time works!


----------



## fumble (Aug 22, 2015)

@doubletake were you the one with the MK Ultra seeds at the harvest bbq?


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Aug 22, 2015)

So its not outdoor but....its all the same strains indoor


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Aug 22, 2015)

Day 43 all advanced nutes


----------



## papapayne (Aug 22, 2015)

My contribution 

cheese surprise


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 22, 2015)

papapayne said:


> My contribution
> 
> cheese surprise


Got the green house covered and smoking a doobie of your blackberry stash


----------



## papapayne (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice! I suspect you will be sleeping,good,tonight! That BlackBerry...whew we she's stoney


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 22, 2015)

I feel kinda left out so heres some colour purple on the dark devil auto..
Great to see everyone is having a gd season so far


----------



## TWS (Aug 23, 2015)

sick pic !


----------



## TWS (Aug 23, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Bubba Jurple moving right along..
> 
> View attachment 3483721 View attachment 3483723



very frosty all ready !


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 23, 2015)

table full of fresh brain twister bud fully done outside in august ready to smoke !! should of grown more than 2 plants of it but I got plenty of seeds so its a keeper strain for sure


----------



## Joedank (Aug 23, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> table full of fresh brain twister bud fully done outside in august ready to smoke !! should of grown more than 2 plants of it but I got plenty of seeds so its a keeper strain for sure


well i am stoked for mine next season . no more pulling tarps . just get your photo sensitive strains


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 23, 2015)

shit forgot pictures !! been smoking brain twister all morning i'll load them on


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 23, 2015)

nice tight buds


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 23, 2015)

Trainwreck  Everyone's plants are looking great Peace and Good Luck to all the Growers


----------



## 757growin (Aug 23, 2015)

Foggy mornings lately, but chugging along nicely. Also got to pull my second crop this month. Things have been busy and good to me. Wishing the same to the rest of you farmers.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 23, 2015)

Joedank said:


> well i am stoked for mine next season . no more pulling tarps . just get your photo sensitive strains


Yea payne got some from him we are going to give a go next year. Would be great to pull an august harvest


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 23, 2015)

fumble said:


> @doubletake were you the one with the MK Ultra seeds at the harvest bbq?


Yeah that was him.. I have 3 packs of those from him.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 23, 2015)

he has some lovely pics of the mk ultra to  Definitely worth a grow

And yea, got G2 and seawarp from @getaway, And @bigworm6969 hooked me up with some prime moonshine, gorilla spirit, blue kimbo, super purple, super qrazy, prime crystal. gonna be some fucking intense pheno hunts incoming for sure!!


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 23, 2015)

the church and getaway


----------



## doubletake (Aug 23, 2015)

fumble said:


> @doubletake were you the one with the MK Ultra seeds at the harvest bbq?


Yep that was me hah
I hope your having a good year fumble.


----------



## fumble (Aug 23, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Yeah that was him.. I have 3 packs of those from him.





doubletake said:


> Yep that was me hah
> I hope your having a good year fumble.


Loving them!!! Perfect sturdy little xmas trees. I am glad I have more seeds  As most of you know, I suck big time at starting seeds and have lost quite a few...right Treeman ? lol


----------



## doubletake (Aug 23, 2015)

Haha NICE! I'm glad there working out good for ya you should see some purple on one or two of them they get some color I really like that strain.


----------



## fumble (Aug 23, 2015)

how long is flower on her?


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 23, 2015)

Poison warp two colas in the making


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 23, 2015)

Gtm special


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## cannabiscult666 (Aug 23, 2015)

Evening gents...hope ya had a good one


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Aug 23, 2015)

The top photo is Oregon diesel out in the greenhouse...the bottom pic is it indoor hydro...I'd say the outdoor ones in week 5 and the indoor 4 days from being 7 weeks in


----------



## papapayne (Aug 23, 2015)

looking fucking awesome @cannabiscult666


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks a lot man


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 23, 2015)

looking great everyone


----------



## ragieboyyy (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank everyone the Bending helped alot but still up there.. they're showing signs of flower so hoping the stretching has stopped. Still thinking about raising the greenhouse tho.. but I think I'm in the clear with the russets no singhs of em fir awile now..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mohican (Aug 23, 2015)

Akki:




Animal Cookies:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ol'StaggerLee23 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey all you tree farmers. I want to put up some progress shots of my current guerilla grow. 
Ordered my pack of next gen timewarp from tude and got 0 seeds to pop, I've heard this happening a lot lately with attitude.
All of my fem freebies did pop however, so here is fem NYPD next gen, sweet amnesia from g13 labs, and cotton candy cane-emerald triangle


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 24, 2015)

Here's a few shots from my little grow. 
Seawarp, Swamp Skunk, Purple Pineberry. I just fed them my first ever batch of ewc tea brewed with gaiagreen powerbloom and molasses.


----------



## james murphy (Aug 24, 2015)

no spider mite is a og product works everytime its on amazon...love it


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 24, 2015)

Trainwreck


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Aug 24, 2015)

Looks exactly like mine last year!! Good job dude


----------



## Big spliff93 (Aug 25, 2015)

^this ones Alpha Medic
The rest are Rugburn OG clones.
They've been flowering for 3 1/2 weeks now.


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 25, 2015)

Got frosty seeds?


----------



## james murphy (Aug 25, 2015)

u could smoke my seeds and and wasted...lmao


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 25, 2015)

I do have some to man. Theses are nibriu @whodatnation x a full on gang bang of two fireballs, two gdb, nibriu, berry bubble, blue berry lotus and a couple more males I know I am forgetting


----------



## james murphy (Aug 25, 2015)

would fist fight the devil for some of those beans!!! doin the lords work...stellar


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 25, 2015)

james murphy said:


> would fist fight the devil for some of those beans!!! doin the lords work...stellar


Haha bet that would not be needed. Got a hell of a lot more to make this year. This is the pollen from the male flower run i just did indoors before my outdoor flowers got to going.


----------



## spilly1 (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## james murphy (Aug 25, 2015)

ive read a bit about u sir...ur move and ur life as a true cannabis activist. i truly admire ur dedication and work ethic..in essence u seem to b a grt role model for ppl and growers alike. thanks for ur work..now wat i gotta do to get some of ur insane crosses..lolol


----------



## spilly1 (Aug 25, 2015)

First pic...I'm 6 ft tall and looking up


----------



## james murphy (Aug 25, 2015)

querkle??


----------



## spilly1 (Aug 25, 2015)

Straight up Purple Kush


----------



## james murphy (Aug 25, 2015)

ahh....thats gonna b candy


----------



## papapayne (Aug 25, 2015)

up the ladder fussing on the intake fan, figured would snap a few shots 




sour Cherry


cherry pie 


wet dreams in front, then dog in the back



Greenhouse shot


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 25, 2015)

@Dr.D81 how much longer on those seeds- a week or so.I got another 3 plus on mine


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 25, 2015)

northeastmarco said:


> @Dr.D81 how much longer on those seeds- a week or so.I got another 3 plus on mine


Haha i dont rightly know. I had a girl slip in with my males and so it is not that far in to flower. I say 3 weeks out on the flowers and seeds will be done even the last ones seeded.


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 25, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Haha i dont rightly know. I had a girl slip in with my males and so it is not that far in to flower. I say 3 weeks out on the flowers and seeds will be done even the last ones seeded.


There's always one of those girls that want all the boys to them selves,lol


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 25, 2015)

Got the ladder out today and measured the Mulanje cross and Malmo.. 8 foot tall is the winner, Mulanje


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 25, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> View attachment 3486536 Got the ladder out today and measured the Mulanje cross and Malmo.. 8 foot tall is the winner, Mulanje


Looing great! I have that purple haze rooted for yall


Sfv og


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 25, 2015)

Lol my only survivor. Looking like about a joint worth...


----------



## chanceythegardener (Aug 25, 2015)

Albert Walker, aka "Caitlin", 7th week flower. I gave her the name because she's ugly, confused and clearly in pain. I'm going to let her go to 9 or 10 weeks and harvest some at week intervals to get a good idea about what to expect from her daughters that are blooming.


----------



## mwine87 (Aug 25, 2015)

Just saw it in person... HUGE is an understatement. Had to shake his hand.


FLkeys1 said:


> View attachment 3486536 Got the ladder out today and measured the Mulanje cross and Malmo.. 8 foot tall is the winner, Mulanje


----------



## bubblenut (Aug 25, 2015)

Think Different and Blue Mammoth. Both on day 48 from seed:
1.TD
2.BM


----------



## chanceythegardener (Aug 25, 2015)

bubblenut said:


> Think Different and Blue Mammoth. Both on day 48 from seed:
> 1.TD
> 2.BMView attachment 3486634 View attachment 3486632


Those are awesome looking. Nice style.


----------



## bubblenut (Aug 25, 2015)

chanceythegardener said:


> Those are awesome looking. Nice style.


Yeah, i hope they smoke good! I cant get any good hydro or bush where i am so i thought, why not grow my own dank and be laughin! I hope they plant me on my arse. 1 cone gear!!!!


----------



## bubblenut (Aug 25, 2015)

Have you done many autos chancey?


----------



## chanceythegardener (Aug 26, 2015)

bubblenut said:


> Have you done many autos chancey?


I haven't done any autos, but I am auto curious. lol hmmmmmm


----------



## bubblenut (Aug 26, 2015)

Funny man! Lol. Yeah i think i jumped on the bandwagon a bit late cos i had never heard of em till early this year... have grown lots of photo sensitives and find these are quite different. Very touchy... but from what i can see with my two first plants, i see why ppl prefer them to a degree. If one had the space and money, (and need for cash) autos perpetually all the way!!! 
Say 4 crops of 25 plants a year, averaging 2.5 ounce each plant = 3.9 pound x 4 = 15.6 pound per year in a 2x2mtr tent compared to 3 crops of 8 plants pulling 1/2 pound a go = 4 pound x 3 grows = 12 pound.
So if all went well and one had all growing aspects dialled in and has good genetically balanced strains, autos are a more productive perpetual growing operation.

I know this has probably been argued before, but please keep in mind, im sitting on the fence till my girls are done.


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 26, 2015)

getting really close to finish with cloudy trichs


----------



## Mohican (Aug 26, 2015)

That Herbert Walker looks done! Well done!


----------



## 757growin (Aug 26, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> View attachment 3486816 getting really close to finish


Looking great Marcshaun. I'm no pro but they only look about half way there to me.. they are gonna swell to the size of your wrists and forearms when they are done!


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 26, 2015)

757growin said:


> Looking great Marcshaun. I'm no pro but they only look about half way there to me.. they are gonna swell to the size of your wrists and forearms when they are done!


That'll work for me. They have been swelling up a lot over the past few days


----------



## readysetawesome (Aug 26, 2015)

I got 50 concrete cylinder bricks so I could raise the greenhouse up another foot. My biggest plants appear to be heading for an 8-9 foot finish.


----------



## readysetawesome (Aug 26, 2015)

FlyingScotsman11 said:


> hey guys this is my first grow and its outdoors. the clones are purple cream and ive been feeding them the Botanicare products. what id really like to do for next year is water them through a topsoil feeding instead of mixing food on a daily basis. i would greatly appreciate any info on what you have used for outdoor grows and nutrients that break down over a 30 day period of time so i can just water then replace topping each 30 days. thanks and continued success with your grows


I kept It very simple and got amazing results outside: worm poo Tea once/week to supply good N and boost microbial activity, and then I fed these approx every 3 weeks at about half the quantity the maker specifies, as top dress: Aurora Innovations (1) foundation, (2) grow, (3) bloom

Didn't feed at all for the first 40 days in fresh Fox Farms Ocean Forest soil mix, since that shit had plenty of food built in.


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 26, 2015)

It was a nice morning so I snapped a shot of the GG#4.


----------



## chanceythegardener (Aug 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> That Herbert Walker looks done! Well done!


lol. got a little too close to the lights


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 26, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> View attachment 3486816 getting really close to finish with cloudy trichs


I got the best advice last year to wait next i grow for the calyx's to swell right up.and the hairs to all recede back in yellow leaves everywhere....difference between a B- finish and A+....i ended up with an A- harvest...go all the way bro.you got fire


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 26, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I got the best advice last year to wait next i grow for the calyx's to swell right up.and the hairs to all recede back in yellow leaves everywhere....difference between a B- finish and A+....i ended up with an A- harvest...go all the way bro.you got fire


Thanks and I will wait. I take what u guys say pretty seriously.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 26, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> Thanks and I will wait. I take what u guys say pretty seriously.


@treemansbuds explain to marc how you explained to me with that pic if u can.
Your advice is worth putting in a book


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 26, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> Thanks and I will wait. I take what u guys say pretty seriously.


Would prob say i ended up with a B+ harvest according to tmb..ive seen so many examples of what he was talking about since so mow i know exactly what he meant


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 26, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Would prob say i ended up with a B+ harvest according to tmb..ive seen so many examples of what he was talking about since so mow i know exactly what he meant


Yeah that'd be great this outdoor game is a whole different ballgame from the indoor for sure.


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 26, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Would prob say i ended up with a B+ harvest according to tmb..ive seen so many examples of what he was talking about since so mow i know exactly what he meant


So should I just wait till the calyxs are so swollen the hairs are almost gone?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 26, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> So should I just wait till the calyxs are so swollen the hairs are almost gone?


Pretty sure thats wat tmb was saying ..he will chime in today or tomorrow as i tagged him but there is others who will know as well.Hes right man if he shows you the pic he showed me u can see the example.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 26, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I got the best advice last year to wait next i grow for the calyx's to swell right up.and the hairs to all recede back in yellow leaves everywhere....difference between a B- finish and A+....i ended up with an A- harvest...go all the way bro.you got fire


~TMB


----------



## papapayne (Aug 26, 2015)

Got the 1ks hung, and one fired up vegging in the new room 

Plants transplanted up into 3's and 5 gallons as well.


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 26, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Pretty sure thats wat tmb was saying ..he will chime in today or tomorrow as i tagged him but there is others who will know as well.Hes right man if he shows you the pic he showed me u can see the example.


Ok cool because I've been scoping it at night and the day time. She is very cloudy over here. So once I'm cloudy like this how long does it take to go amber. Give or take


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 26, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> Ok cool because I've been scoping it at night and the day time. She is very cloudy over here. So once I'm cloudy like this how long does it take to go amber. Give or take


This is only my exp and could be wrong so.please dont take it as the correcet answer.
If its 100% cloudy i would say a week to 10 days to strike that amber properly in SOME strains.
If its only a 50/50 cloudy and clear now i would say you got 2-3 if your looking for half amber.
Remembering theres a difference between trichs on leaves or calyxs depending on where your scoping at.
Once again i may not be correct this is just how i used to pull my indoor on...im only just coming into growing good weed outdoor ..
Good luck theres a few ppl who will help you out over the next 24 hrs


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 26, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> This is only my exp and could be wrong so.please dont take it as the correcet answer.
> If its 100% cloudy i would say a week to 10 days to strike that amber properly in SOME strains.
> If its only a 50/50 cloudy and clear now i would say you got 2-3 if your looking for half amber.
> Remembering theres a difference between trichs on leaves or calyxs depending on where your scoping at.
> ...


Thanks for the info. It is completely cloudy. And this is my first solo outdoor run. I usually run indoor so noticing there are different ways I have to go about things but you guys help immensely and its appreciated


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 26, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> This is only my exp and could be wrong so.please dont take it as the correcet answer.
> If its 100% cloudy i would say a week to 10 days to strike that amber properly in SOME strains.
> If its only a 50/50 cloudy and clear now i would say you got 2-3 if your looking for half amber.
> Remembering theres a difference between trichs on leaves or calyxs depending on where your scoping at.
> ...


I'm scoping the calyxs basically the whole bud itself


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 26, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> I'm scoping the calyxs basically the whole bud itself


to easy marc im sure tmb or another exp grower will chime in with their thoughts to...u gotta understand ive done mostly indoor as well but growing outdoor on and off for the last 10 yrs and never have I been as successful as last season thanks to these guys advice


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 26, 2015)

When you think it's ready wait two more weeks


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi guys just a few quick


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 26, 2015)

cannabiscult666 said:


> Hi guys just a few quick View attachment 3487156 View attachment 3487157


Man,that top pic is gorgeous.what strain.some serious color.


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks!! Nuken from cash crop Ken...its god bud x kish


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 26, 2015)

im asking the same ^^^


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 26, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> Thanks and I will wait. I take what u guys say pretty seriously.


What's up Marc-
I've been in the background watching your grow, nice job and nice strains too. My first suggestion to you is "don't plant your plants in a ditch/hole". That promotes root rot, I do just the opposite. I have my plants in Smart pots. When I plant I want the trunk/top of the root ball just above the soil line. That way no water sits against the stock/top of the root ball, which may cause root rot. 
These are the pictures @ruby fruit was talking about. This is my SR-71 Purple Kush, she was the last to trim that season, about 7-10 days later than I would have liked, but this is a great example of a ripe plant. Note how cloudy the tricombs are in the picture. Look how yellow, dead, hanging the fan leaves are. (Did you hear about that man being attacked by a bear near Yosemite? That's him in the picture). Those buds sucked out all those sugars from the leaves.
You have a long ways to go my friend, weeks, be patient.
Good luck on your season, if you have any questions shoot me a PM (personal message).
TMB-


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Aug 26, 2015)

Canopy hovered lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Got the 1ks hung, and one fired up vegging in the new room
> 
> Plants transplanted up into 3's and 5 gallons as well.


Looks like someone has a hella nice flower room now


----------



## papapayne (Aug 26, 2015)

dang, theres some sexy pics in the the Open S & T today!! 

Im definitely thinking my outdoor ladies need to step into high gear, looks like Im a little behind in flowering...and as the sayin goes, winter is coming! Schedule for 1' rain over the weekend, first rains here of the season. 

Anyway, keep up the sexy buds everyone.

Stay free, stay high,

papa


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 26, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> What's up Marc-
> I've been in the background watching your grow, nice job and nice strains too. My first suggestion to you is "don't plant your plants in a ditch/hole". That promotes root rot, I do just the opposite. I have my plants in Smart pots. When I plant I want the trunk/top of the root ball just above the soil line. That way no water sits against the stock/top of the root ball, which may cause root rot.
> These are the pictures @ruby fruit was talking about. This is my SR-71 Purple Kush, she was the last to trim that season, about 7-10 days later than I would have liked, but this is a great example of a ripe plant. Note how cloudy the tricombs are in the picture. Look how yellow, dead, hanging the fan leaves are. (Did you hear about that man being attacked by a bear near Yosemite? That's him in the picture). Those buds sucked out all those sugars from the leaves.
> You have a long ways to go my friend, weeks, be patient.
> ...


Thanks for the explanation. I see what you mean. I'm going to be patiently waiting. Next outdoor run I'm definitely going with smart pots. Been looking into those since halfway through this grow.


----------



## readysetawesome (Aug 26, 2015)

papapayne said:


> dang, theres some sexy pics in the the Open S & T today!!
> 
> Im definitely thinking my outdoor ladies need to step into high gear, looks like Im a little behind in flowering...and as the sayin goes, winter is coming! Schedule for 1' rain over the weekend, first rains here of the season.
> 
> ...


Nothing necessarily wrong with that, aside from impending rains, but I wouldn't say they're behind at all...

Mine took forever to really start, blue dream slowest and still isn't even beyond pre-flower. I'm at a relatively high latitude, pacific northwest, so I don't expect anything to finish before mid October.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2015)

papapayne said:


> dang, theres some sexy pics in the the Open S & T today!!
> 
> Im definitely thinking my outdoor ladies need to step into high gear, looks like Im a little behind in flowering...and as the sayin goes, winter is coming! Schedule for 1' rain over the weekend, first rains here of the season.
> 
> ...





readysetawesome said:


> Nothing necessarily wrong with that, aside from impending rains, but I wouldn't say they're behind at all...
> 
> Mine took forever to really start, blue dream slowest and still isn't even beyond pre-flower. I'm at a relatively high latitude, pacific northwest, so I don't expect anything to finish before mid October.


The week of tarping has kicked mine in gear finally


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I see what you mean. I'm going to be patiently waiting. Next outdoor run I'm definitely going with smart pots. Been looking into those since halfway through this grow.


I made rings out of wire and made my raised beds like smart pots but sill have my roots in the ground


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 26, 2015)

I was able to get a few better shots today. First time All organic and I'm not looking back. White grizzly, Seawarp, Swamp Skunk, Purple pineberry. Also got a cool evening shot of seawarp without flash.   
Keep up the excellent gardening everyone! You all maintain a high standard to live up to It is a great motivation to grow better.


----------



## shaggy340 (Aug 26, 2015)

Ok here a close up of a bud on my small cindys blue cheese 10×21mm jewelers loupe then put it up to the camera on my s6 and zoomed in the phone to 8×.


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Aug 26, 2015)

Cheese is starting to smell cheesy! I love it


----------



## MrRare (Aug 26, 2015)

Day 32 of flower and the Ladies are really coming along nicely!


----------



## papapayne (Aug 26, 2015)

readysetawesome said:


> Nothing necessarily wrong with that, aside from impending rains, but I wouldn't say they're behind at all...
> 
> Mine took forever to really start, blue dream slowest and still isn't even beyond pre-flower. I'm at a relatively high latitude, pacific northwest, so I don't expect anything to finish before mid October.


Yea, I expect about the same, the plan (for me anyway) is to let them go till nature says otherwise...if weather will hold till late october, that would be awesome. I know as the days get shorter and shorter, and the temps get cooler and cooler, will definitely kick them up in speed.

My gorilla glue, cheese, dog, and cherry pie are barely done stretching, still setting up though. Haven't poof balled yet. Everything else has poofs though.


----------



## shaggy340 (Aug 27, 2015)

And heres a shot to show how frosty my small cindys blue cheese buds are getting and heres one of the big cindys blue cheese gal topped her and she still got huge lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Yea, I expect about the same, the plan (for me anyway) is to let them go till nature says otherwise...if weather will hold till late october, that would be awesome. I know as the days get shorter and shorter, and the temps get cooler and cooler, will definitely kick them up in speed.
> 
> My gorilla glue, cheese, dog, and cherry pie are barely done stretching, still setting up though. Haven't poof balled yet. Everything else has poofs though.


All mine are puff balling now except the ak47 but it has been stretching finally. It was getting the worst of the neighbors light, but i got a good clone off his trinity and purple haze


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 27, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Got the 1ks hung, and one fired up vegging in the new room
> 
> Plants transplanted up into 3's and 5 gallons as well.


I'm working on a new 2K flower room setup too and just fired them up last night for the first time for a temperature test run. Had to grab a few pots out of the tent for the pic.


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Aug 27, 2015)

@ MrRare what strain is that brother? ..looks identical...I mean fucking identical to the lost coast og I did last summer!!! Beautiful man.


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Aug 27, 2015)

Top pic mainly


----------



## 757growin (Aug 27, 2015)

cannabiscult666 said:


> @ MrRare what strain is that brother? ..looks identical...I mean fucking identical to the lost coast og I did last summer!!! Beautiful man.


How'd the end product turn out? Any pics? I got 3 in the garden now myself. I'm smelling 2 completely phenotypes out of the 3.


----------



## MrRare (Aug 27, 2015)

cannabiscult666 said:


> @ MrRare what strain is that brother? ..looks identical...I mean fucking identical to the lost coast og I did last summer!!! Beautiful man.


Cannabiskit:
The top pick is Sour Tsunami from Lawrence Ringo.


----------



## MrRare (Aug 27, 2015)

I wanted to poll this group on how long you let the plants ripen before harvest. There is the standard sentiment of 8 wks for Indica and 12 wks for Sativa. I have historicly observed the tricomes under a 30X scope and harvested when the majority,85% had turned to amber. There are other that suggest waiting much longer. Some long time growers suggest 15-20 wks depending on the strain. There is on person on this forum who I have been following and he appears very experienced he contens the following and I quote"Indeed brother. It takes longer to go through all stages, however 15-16 weeks is minimum for hybrids. As the tree ripens and goes through chemical changes, the effects will change. However, you are getting a more ripe fruit and the cannabinoids will benefit more than THC. If you want more of the mind expansion, ripen on past that until the tree produces red/gold trichomes and those cannabinoids are super healers together. 20+ weeks for that in most hybrids and the tree is beautiful around that stage. Cutting early has destroyed true healings and knowledge of the tree, but most don't know better. Instance, Acapulco gold is not gold " I grow pure ones," they were gold back in the day for the farmers would cut them in Dec,Jan, and even February. This allowed the tree to ripen cannabinoids and change color and then they dried and decarbed in the sun, which made it gold. Acapulco back then was easily recognized because of this and plus it expanded the mind more than any other. Now Mexicans like most up here, cut early to supply demand. Now all the bud is pretty much green and gives paranoia and only the experienced eye back home in the southeast can recognize and find seeds from the old classics. When you do, you grow them yourself under hid and let them ripen 20+ weeks and its too much for most to handle. Pure Mexicans are the strongest trees in the world period, its just one in a thousand or more grows them properly. I've lived out west now 18 months and love helping people to know truth. I've yet to have a joint clog and I've smoked what's supposed to be the best. Not even. I will be glad god willing to share a true ripened sativa experience with people out here soon and good genetics. Remember also, if going for further ripening, feed well and molasses and sugar are your friends. When the tree starts really building red trichomes and changes color for second stage it will double almost the weight and bud. You will also get it super potent and oils and edibles are super healers then. Its worth it. Better meds, more of it and less drying and curing the further you ripen. Take it to the very end and it can be used right away, no drying or curing. One love, rev.thenatural"
What do you all think about the longer ripening period?


----------



## Joedank (Aug 27, 2015)

MrRare said:


> I wanted to poll this group on how long you let the plants ripen before harvest. There is the standard sentiment of 8 wks for Indica and 12 wks for Sativa. I have historicly observed the tricomes under a 30X scope and harvested when the majority,85% had turned to amber. There are other that suggest waiting much longer. Some long time growers suggest 15-20 wks depending on the strain. There is on person on this forum who I have been following and he appears very experienced he contens the following and I quote"Indeed brother. It takes longer to go through all stages, however 15-16 weeks is minimum for hybrids. As the tree ripens and goes through chemical changes, the effects will change. However, you are getting a more ripe fruit and the cannabinoids will benefit more than THC. If you want more of the mind expansion, ripen on past that until the tree produces red/gold trichomes and those cannabinoids are super healers together. 20+ weeks for that in most hybrids and the tree is beautiful around that stage. Cutting early has destroyed true healings and knowledge of the tree, but most don't know better. Instance, Acapulco gold is not gold " I grow pure ones," they were gold back in the day for the farmers would cut them in Dec,Jan, and even February. This allowed the tree to ripen cannabinoids and change color and then they dried and decarbed in the sun, which made it gold. Acapulco back then was easily recognized because of this and plus it expanded the mind more than any other. Now Mexicans like most up here, cut early to supply demand. Now all the bud is pretty much green and gives paranoia and only the experienced eye back home in the southeast can recognize and find seeds from the old classics. When you do, you grow them yourself under hid and let them ripen 20+ weeks and its too much for most to handle. Pure Mexicans are the strongest trees in the world period, its just one in a thousand or more grows them properly. I've lived out west now 18 months and love helping people to know truth. I've yet to have a joint clog and I've smoked what's supposed to be the best. Not even. I will be glad god willing to share a true ripened sativa experience with people out here soon and good genetics. Remember also, if going for further ripening, feed well and molasses and sugar are your friends. When the tree starts really building red trichomes and changes color for second stage it will double almost the weight and bud. You will also get it super potent and oils and edibles are super healers then. Its worth it. Better meds, more of it and less drying and curing the further you ripen. Take it to the very end and it can be used right away, no drying or curing. One love, rev.thenatural"
> What do you all think about the longer ripening period?


testing of terpinoids shows this to be untrue . my lungs also show this to be untrue . 
the greatest healing benifit may lie in degraded terps but it has yet to be proven ....
besides that guys is speaking to sativia dom cultivars . the hybrids i grow need less time and "fluff out " making them hard to smoke in the cold of december . i have tried it on bubba kush and haze's none of them benifited IMO/IME from longer than averge (50%amber ) some were much stoneyer at earlier times (5-10%amber ) as testing indicates ....


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks @MrRare. ...757..all pics are gone but I had 2 phenos..one mainly Thai leaning...one very chem leaning....I kept the Thai Dom one...she put on twice the weight ..was way more troe og smelling and also finished earlier...did the pretty pink pistils too


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 27, 2015)

Joedank said:


> testing of terpinoids shows this to be untrue . my lungs also show this to be untrue .
> the greatest healing benifit may lie in degraded terps but it has yet to be proven ....
> besides that guys is speaking to sativia dom cultivars . the hybrids i grow need less time and "fluff out " making them hard to smoke in the cold of december . i have tried it on bubba kush and haze's none of them benifited IMO/IME from longer than averge (50%amber ) some were much stoneyer at earlier times (5-10%amber ) as testing indicates ....


Ditto. I have left buds on several plants for weeks after harvest to sample. They were harsh to the taste and knocked you straight the fuck out, almost narcotic. The buds also lost density from their peak and were definitely more airy. It's nice having fast acting sleep meds I guess, but then I smoke so much I don't usually have sleep issues. The opposite actually.

Now don't get me wrong, I like a ripe bud with big, fat calyxes swollen up fat with darkened and withering, receding pistils.


----------



## ResinDabz (Aug 27, 2015)

Ripped bubba looking ripped today


----------



## Cuttdogg7 (Aug 27, 2015)

MrRare said:


> I wanted to poll this group on how long you let the plants ripen before harvest. There is the standard sentiment of 8 wks for Indica and 12 wks for Sativa. I have historicly observed the tricomes under a 30X scope and harvested when the majority,85% had turned to amber. There are other that suggest waiting much longer. Some long time growers suggest 15-20 wks depending on the strain. There is on person on this forum who I have been following and he appears very experienced he contens the following and I quote"Indeed brother. It takes longer to go through all stages, however 15-16 weeks is minimum for hybrids. As the tree ripens and goes through chemical changes, the effects will change. However, you are getting a more ripe fruit and the cannabinoids will benefit more than THC. If you want more of the mind expansion, ripen on past that until the tree produces red/gold trichomes and those cannabinoids are super healers together. 20+ weeks for that in most hybrids and the tree is beautiful around that stage. Cutting early has destroyed true healings and knowledge of the tree, but most don't know better. Instance, Acapulco gold is not gold " I grow pure ones," they were gold back in the day for the farmers would cut them in Dec,Jan, and even February. This allowed the tree to ripen cannabinoids and change color and then they dried and decarbed in the sun, which made it gold. Acapulco back then was easily recognized because of this and plus it expanded the mind more than any other. Now Mexicans like most up here, cut early to supply demand. Now all the bud is pretty much green and gives paranoia and only the experienced eye back home in the southeast can recognize and find seeds from the old classics. When you do, you grow them yourself under hid and let them ripen 20+ weeks and its too much for most to handle. Pure Mexicans are the strongest trees in the world period, its just one in a thousand or more grows them properly. I've lived out west now 18 months and love helping people to know truth. I've yet to have a joint clog and I've smoked what's supposed to be the best. Not even. I will be glad god willing to share a true ripened sativa experience with people out here soon and good genetics. Remember also, if going for further ripening, feed well and molasses and sugar are your friends. When the tree starts really building red trichomes and changes color for second stage it will double almost the weight and bud. You will also get it super potent and oils and edibles are super healers then. Its worth it. Better meds, more of it and less drying and curing the further you ripen. Take it to the very end and it can be used right away, no drying or curing. One love, rev.thenatural"
> What do you all think about the longer ripening period?


Dude you need to read 
*(Trichomes & Harvesting).*
Right here at roll it up or any other article about proper harvesting times and properly reading trichomes. These articles are based on facts.
But if you likes smoking bunk weed that just makes you fall asleep, keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 27, 2015)

I have yet to see someone that advocated taking past 85% amber...thats a new one to my ears


----------



## readysetawesome (Aug 27, 2015)

"pretty much green and gives paranoia" - some of the strongest, most uplifting smoke I've had has been described by others as paranoia-inducing. that is like the most subjective statement I've seen today.

both of the 30+ yr old marijuana cultivation books I have are unequivocal and correspond with my direct experience: pull your buds before more than 50% of the trichromes go cloudy, with very few exceptions. If you wait longer the buds may "seem" more rich in their smell and appearance, and may cure easier. But it has less THC by weight, you can be certain of it. The best smoke out of my garden is that which was picked with still plenty of clear trichromes and then carefully dried and *cured* to rid the buds of any "green" smells or flavors (always possible to get rid of this, with enough time and moisture for bacteria to do their work in the curing jar).


----------



## MrRare (Aug 27, 2015)

757growin said:


> How'd the end product turn out? Any pics? I got 3 in the garden now myself. I'm smelling 2 completely phenotypes out of the 3.


I am only thirty days in to flower so we will have to wait and see how the end product turns out.


----------



## MrRare (Aug 27, 2015)

Cuttdogg7 said:


> Dude you need to read
> *(Trichomes & Harvesting).*
> Right here at roll it up or any other article about proper harvesting times and properly reading trichomes. These articles are based on facts.
> But if you likes smoking bunk weed that just makes you fall asleep, keep doing what you're doing.


Cuttdogg:
I am a voracious reader and have read the article you are suggesting. The fact is there are conflicting views and writings in several forums I follow. The writing is good , but I tend to rely on personal experience and the experiences of the long term growers" old timers ".
There is much more to this plant than just the THC and I am currently growing specifically for an epileptic patient and looking to maximize CBD.
Thanks!


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 27, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> I'm scoping the calyxs basically the whole bud itself


Don't worry so much about the trichomes. They will develop at very different stages as compared to indoor. Just wait until the plants really put on their fall colors. Yellow and purple leaves, leaves falling off, slight purple hues to some of your strains. Wait until they are showing evidence that they aren't metabolizing anymore.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 27, 2015)

MrRare said:


> Cuttdogg:
> I am a voracious reader and have read the article you are suggesting. The fact is there are conflicting views and writings in several forums I follow. The writing is good , but I tend to rely on personal experience and the experiences of the long term growers" old timers ".
> There is much more to this plant than just the THC and I am currently growing specifically for an epileptic patient and looking to maximize CBD.
> Thanks!


@stowandgrow can you help this guy out you seem to know your shizzle in this dept . as far as havest windows and oil production for seziure meds... respect homie you taught me a bunch already..


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 27, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> I was able to get a few better shots today. First time All organic and I'm not looking back. White grizzly, Seawarp, Swamp Skunk, Purple pineberry. Also got a cool evening shot of seawarp without flash.View attachment 3487247View attachment 3487249 View attachment 3487252 View attachment 3487253 View attachment 3487254
> Keep up the excellent gardening everyone! You all maintain a high standard to live up to It is a great motivation to grow better.


Don't ever lose that White Grizzly! Some lady was moving that shit out in the Palm Springs area for 3600/lb to one of the premier dispensaries out there. It was indoor of course. But even I myself ended up buying some, and I never ever ever buy weed. I have too much of my own good weed.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 27, 2015)

Jozikins said:


> Don't ever lose that White Grizzly! Some lady was moving that shit out in the Palm Springs area for 3600/lb to one of the premier dispensaries out there. It was indoor of course. But even I myself ended up buying some, and I never ever ever buy weed. I have too much of my own good weed.


Thanks I really like it. this is my third season running it. Huge yeild massive buds. Not the most potent but very up euphoric heady. Do you find it to be a creeper?


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 27, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Thanks I really like it. this is my third season running it. Huge yeild massive buds. Not the most potent but very up euphoric heady. Do you find it to be a creeper?


Major creeper. I agree, it isn't the most potent, but it was by far the best looking, frostiest, white bud on the shelf. Smelt like coffee and kush.


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 27, 2015)

Jozikins said:


> Major creeper. I agree, it isn't the most potent, but it was by far the best looking, frostiest, white bud on the shelf. Smelt like coffee and kush.


Nice good to know our good ol'canadian outdoor strains are making good impressions in big markets! I can never pin down a smell to most of it other than it just smells old school. One pheno carries a distinct lemon scent cured. Very peppery flavor especially in the vaporizer


----------



## Rhizosphere (Aug 27, 2015)

outdoor force flowed white widow soma A+ hybrid about two weeks to go and looking very nice!!


----------



## Rhizosphere (Aug 27, 2015)

wh


MrRare said:


> I wanted to poll this group on how long you let the plants ripen before harvest. There is the standard sentiment of 8 wks for Indica and 12 wks for Sativa. I have historicly observed the tricomes under a 30X scope and harvested when the majority,85% had turned to amber. There are other that suggest waiting much longer. Some long time growers suggest 15-20 wks depending on the strain. There is on person on this forum who I have been following and he appears very experienced he contens the following and I quote"Indeed brother. It takes longer to go through all stages, however 15-16 weeks is minimum for hybrids. As the tree ripens and goes through chemical changes, the effects will change. However, you are getting a more ripe fruit and the cannabinoids will benefit more than THC. If you want more of the mind expansion, ripen on past that until the tree produces red/gold trichomes and those cannabinoids are super healers together. 20+ weeks for that in most hybrids and the tree is beautiful around that stage. Cutting early has destroyed true healings and knowledge of the tree, but most don't know better. Instance, Acapulco gold is not gold " I grow pure ones," they were gold back in the day for the farmers would cut them in Dec,Jan, and even February. This allowed the tree to ripen cannabinoids and change color and then they dried and decarbed in the sun, which made it gold. Acapulco back then was easily recognized because of this and plus it expanded the mind more than any other. Now Mexicans like most up here, cut early to supply demand. Now all the bud is pretty much green and gives paranoia and only the experienced eye back home in the southeast can recognize and find seeds from the old classics. When you do, you grow them yourself under hid and let them ripen 20+ weeks and its too much for most to handle. Pure Mexicans are the strongest trees in the world period, its just one in a thousand or more grows them properly. I've lived out west now 18 months and love helping people to know truth. I've yet to have a joint clog and I've smoked what's supposed to be the best. Not even. I will be glad god willing to share a true ripened sativa experience with people out here soon and good genetics. Remember also, if going for further ripening, feed well and molasses and sugar are your friends. When the tree starts really building red trichomes and changes color for second stage it will double almost the weight and bud. You will also get it super potent and oils and edibles are super healers then. Its worth it. Better meds, more of it and less drying and curing the further you ripen. Take it to the very end and it can be used right away, no drying or curing. One love, rev.thenatural"
> What do you all think about the longer ripening period?


when you think there done wait one week


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 27, 2015)

Trainwreck


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 27, 2015)

Jozikins said:


> Major creeper. I agree, it isn't the most potent, but it was by far the best looking, frostiest, white bud on the shelf. Smelt like coffee and kush.


What's up @Jozikins?
Good to see you roaming around the outdoor section. You still bud tending? You mentioned Thumps gave up the game? What happened there?
Stay Safe,
TMB-


----------



## Rhizosphere (Aug 28, 2015)

MrRare said:


> Cuttdogg:
> I am a voracious reader and have read the article you are suggesting. The fact is there are conflicting views and writings in several forums I follow. The writing is good , but I tend to rely on personal experience and the experiences of the long term growers" old timers ".
> There is much more to this plant than just the THC and I am currently growing specifically for an epileptic patient and looking to maximize CBD.
> Thanks!


im gonna have to agree with mr. rare. i have only been growing cannabis for a short time compared to my father uncle and grand father with 70 years of combined experience . i like to pick around 40 to 50 percent amber trics and when i tall them that they just laugh at me. they say why are you using a magnifying glass the plant will let you know when its done. my uncle is an amazing old school organic grower and tough me how to grow. i scope his plants some times he pics anywhere from 30 to 80 percent it seems like depending on the strain. his cannabis is way more euphoric and stoney then any indoor ive smoked anywhere ill tall you that. he says they just stop making forward progress and after that its just going to go down hill i know hes had some pure Thai plants go like 16 17 weeks one time and a pure Mexican sativa that grow just like a damn Christmas tree that was like 17 feet tall and had 7 pounds on it that went like 16 17 weeks too


----------



## Joedank (Aug 28, 2015)

Rhizosphere said:


> im gonna have to agree with mr. rare. i have only been growing cannabis for a short time compared to my father uncle and grand father with 70 years of combined experience . i like to pick around 40 to 50 percent amber trics and when i tall them that they just laugh at me. they say why are you using a magnifying glass the plant will let you know when its done. my uncle is an amazing old school organic grower and tough me how to grow. i scope his plants some times he pics anywhere from 30 to 80 percent it seems like depending on the strain. his cannabis is way more euphoric and stoney then any indoor ive smoked anywhere ill tall you that. he says they just stop making forward progress and after that its just going to go down hill i know hes had some pure Thai plants go like 16 17 weeks one time and a pure Mexican sativa that grow just like a damn Christmas tree that was like 17 feet tall and had 7 pounds on it that went like 16 17 weeks too


if you are "looking to maximize cbd " growing a plant out "later" and "longer" . is not the way get it as lab tests indicate . it is science not old scool wisdom .
you also proved the other side of the point as well 30-80% amber is the sweet spot for flavor and sleepy terps in my opinion but 1% amber is the sweet spot for cbd and thc as testing indicates ...


----------



## MrRare (Aug 28, 2015)

Joedank said:


> if you are "looking to maximize cbd " growing a plant out "later" and "longer" . is not the way get it as lab tests indicate . it is science not old scool wisdom .
> you also proved the other side of the point as well 30-80% amber is the sweet spot for flavor and sleepy terps in my opinion but 1% amber is the sweet spot for cbd and thc as testing indicates ...


Joe
I would really like to reference some of these tests you cite. Would you happen to have any links I could follow to read more on this subject?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 28, 2015)

Just a couple of shots. 

3 gal. in a 15 gal. GG#4 
 
You can see the GG#4's in here behind the Fireball stacking nicely.
 

A NL x BB bud that will be the first to come down for me this season. I was able to cut a clone of this one and will be trying to run it again indoors as it's a fast strain.


----------



## fumble (Aug 28, 2015)

Joedank said:


> if you are "looking to maximize cbd " growing a plant out "later" and "longer" . is not the way get it as lab tests indicate . it is science not old scool wisdom .
> you also proved the other side of the point as well 30-80% amber is the sweet spot for flavor and sleepy terps in my opinion but 1% amber is the sweet spot for cbd and thc as testing indicates ...


hey @Joedank ...so for my ACDC CBD strain, I should cut when only 1% amber to maximize the CBD and THC?


----------



## Joedank (Aug 28, 2015)

fumble said:


> hey @Joedank ...so for my ACDC CBD strain, I should cut when only 1% amber to maximize the CBD and THC?


this is from "mamedicinal " on breedbay i respect her work . this is the basis for my thinnking . then user mavrik has testing to back up early havest ...
Every now and then I read in the forums that you can get high CBD by a late harvest when the majority of the trichs are amber, but the more I look into it the more I think it's the other way round, that to get more CBD it's better to harvest early.

A while ago I found an interesting article (dated 1994) which discusses the variable amounts of CBD versus THC in the same variety, depending on where it is grown and the climate/environment.

Here's the link:
http://mojo.calyx.net/~olsen/HEMP/IHA/iha01201.html

Quote:
THC is thought to be produced by the plant.. from cannabidiol (CBD) which, in turn, is derived from cannabigerol (CBG) generated from non-cannabinoid precursors .. CBG is also the biogenetic precursor of cannabichromene (CBC). Some of the cannabinoids (e.g., cannabielsoin, cannabinol, and cannabicyclol) are probably degradation products of the enzymatically produced cannabinoids (e.g., CBD, THC and CBC, respectively).
Altho many people state that CBD increases along with CBN as the flowers get more mature and the trichomes become amber and that it forms as some of the THC breaks down, CBD is not mentioned as a degradation product in this article. It suggests that CBD is built by enzymatic processes, and not formed as THC breaks down. So this suggests that higher CBD can be obtained from an early harvest rather than a late one.

Actually, this ties in with another fact about CBD - it is NOT psycho-active. I take this to mean that it won't have you high flying around the ceiling or body stoned.




Many people comment that harvesting early means not enough buzz even tho the trichomes are brilliant clear white. This could mean that there are still high amounts of CBD in the resin possibly? And CBD has the effect of modulating the euphoric effects of THC, which could be another reason why early harvest reduces the highs if there is still an abundance of CBD in the herb.

Quote:
THC is a viscous hydrophobic oil (Garrett and Hunt 1974) that resists crystallization (Gaoni and Mechoulam 1971) and is of low volatility (Adams et al. 1941). Since the sticky resins produced and exuded on the surface of the plant are varying combinations of THC, other cannabinoids and a variety of terpenes, they can be seen as analogous to the waxy coatings of the cacti and other succulents that serve as a barrier to water loss in dry environments.

Bouquet (1950) has mentioned that the western side of Lebanon's mountainous Cannabis growing areas is less favorable for resin production because of humid sea winds..

Paris et al. (1975a) have demonstrated a marked increase in the cannabinoid content of Cannabis pollen with decreased humidity. Murari et al. (1983) grew a range of Cannabis fiber cultivars in three climatic zones of Italy and found higher THC levels in those plants grown in the drier "continental" (versus "maritime") climate. Hakim et al. (1986) report that CBD-rich English Cannabis devoid of THC produced significant amounts of THC and less CBD, when grown in the Sudan. This trend was accentuated in their next generation of plants.
This point is very interesting! Growing conditions in the UK or temperate regions seems to favour CBD content more than THC content in a variety which has significant amounts of THC but low CBD if grown in dry/hot climates.

Quote:
A preliminary investigation (Pate 1983) indicated that, in areas of high ultraviolet radiation exposure, the UV-B (280-315 nm) absorption properties of THC may have conferred an evolutionary advantage to Cannabis capable of greater production of this compound from biogenetic precursor CBD. The extent to which this production is also influenced by environmental UV-B induced stress has been experimentally determined by Lydon et al. (1987). Their experiments demonstrate that under conditions of high UV-B exposure, drug-type Cannabis produces significantly greater quantities of THC. They have also demonstrated the chemical lability of CBD upon exposure to UV-B (Lydon and Teramura 1987), in contrast to the stability of THC and CBC. However, studies by Brenneisen (1984) have shown only a minor difference in UV-B absorption between THC and CBD, and the absorptive properties of CBC proved considerably greater than either. Perhaps the relationship between the cannabinoids and UV-B is not so direct as first supposed. Two other explanations must now be considered. Even if CBD absorbs on par with THC, in areas of high ambient UV-B, the former compound may be more rapidly degraded. This could lower the availability of CBD present or render it the less energetically efficient compound to produce by the plant.
I think this means that conditions of high UV-B favours the production of THC but not CBD (which is unstable in high UV-B) and this in turn suggests that CBD is being converted to THC in the presence UV-B.

Quote:
..it has been noted.. that some tropical drug strains of Cannabis do not contain any CBD at all, yet have an abundance of THC.. The reverse seemed true as well. Seed from Mexican material devoid of CBD was planted in Mississippi and produced plants containing CBD..

..radioisotope tracer studies (Shoyama et al. 1975) have uncovered the intriguing fact that radiolabeled CBG (cannabigerol) fed to a very low THC-producing strain of Cannabis is found as CBD, but when fed to high THC-producing plants, appeared only as CBC and THC. Labeled CBD fed to a Mexican example of these latter plants likewise appeared as THC.
So, it appears that a high THC variety in a hot climate makes THC out of CBG and CBD, but a low THC variety will only make CBD out of CBG. I guess this means that if you live in a hot climate and you want high CBD you'll have to go for low THC varieties. OTOH if you live in temperate regions you can still get good levels of CBD from many varieties by conditions which reduce the development of THC - higher humidity, lower light levels (particularly of UV-B) and generally less stress on the plants in competing for moisture or nutrients.

I haven't found any research info to support high amounts of CBD in late harvesting, but I think this is an important issue for people who want to maximize CBD levels for medicinal reasons. I wish I could find more info on this, to either confirm an early harvest, or to show some other facts.
__________________
@stowandgrow for real life cbd havest windows as well


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Aug 28, 2015)

Well finally seeing first flowers appear on my plants about time now I just have to fight my shitty weather here in my part of washington it's starts to get cold and rainy here in vancouver middle of October so yep going to be pain in my as keeping shit warm And frost free here some pics of 1 mother w.w. Not sure how far in actual flower she just going to start my count today so week 1 and her 8 offspring in my food garden which are small and hopefully stretch out a bit before they start flower here soon


----------



## Marcshaun (Aug 28, 2015)

Training day over here going crazycrazy￼
One of her numerous bud sites


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2015)

I have an old '70s book that states you should harvest before they get too sticky or stinky!

I left a sativa to die in the summer sun and it never got amber or cloudy.

Akki (AK x Paki Punch):








Smells like old school gumballs!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 28, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> What's up @Jozikins?
> Good to see you roaming around the outdoor section. You still bud tending? You mentioned Thumps gave up the game? What happened there?
> Stay Safe,
> TMB-


Hey @treemanbuds good to see you still working hard at it. Those SR71 pics were a real flash back. I got about 5 small ones going right now in 8-10gal pots just to see how they like it over here. Got some great phenotypes, I think they were selfed because I got all fems, they all look pretty similar, just some are taller than others, also flowering at different rates.

I'm not bud tending anymore nor am I with SunGrow anymore. Thumper left after a variety of events took place. After that everything got real weird over there and I guess I got let go or something, they say I'm still working there, but I already got a new job and I make more money there. Basically Thumper's girlfriend was tired of the pot farming, and then he went to a Christian retreat in Louisiana, and he was never the same after that, they did something to his head I swear. I'm bummed because someone gave away a bunch of my grow equipment during the week I was gone from SunGrow, so that has me pretty pissed, but everyone is saying "It wasn't me, it was him" and I keep getting tossed around in that manner.

Either way, I'm thinking about taking some garden pics and posting. You guys can't make fun of my little plants though, lol, I have to make sure the neighbors can't see them over the railing of the deck.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 28, 2015)

cheese harvest day! She is stunning....loud sweet creme smell. Hints of blue and purple, but still mostly green. sticky as fuck, dense, and simply beautiful. Hats off to Breeders boutique, looks like another winner!


----------



## ResinDabz (Aug 28, 2015)

Just downloaded a magnifying app and this is what I captured a close up of some ripped bubba wowa!


----------



## MrRare (Aug 28, 2015)

Pahpapayne, that cheese looks amazing!
Nice job!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 29, 2015)

Jozikins said:


> Hey @treemanbuds good to see you still working hard at it. Those SR71 pics were a real flash back. I got about 5 small ones going right now in 8-10gal pots just to see how they like it over here. Got some great phenotypes, I think they were selfed because I got all fems, they all look pretty similar, just some are taller than others, also flowering at different rates.
> 
> I'm not bud tending anymore nor am I with SunGrow anymore. Thumper left after a variety of events took place. After that everything got real weird over there and I guess I got let go or something, they say I'm still working there, but I already got a new job and I make more money there. Basically Thumper's girlfriend was tired of the pot farming, and then he went to a Christian retreat in Louisiana, and he was never the same after that, they did something to his head I swear. I'm bummed because someone gave away a bunch of my grow equipment during the week I was gone from SunGrow, so that has me pretty pissed, but everyone is saying "It wasn't me, it was him" and I keep getting tossed around in that manner.
> 
> Either way, I'm thinking about taking some garden pics and posting. You guys can't make fun of my little plants though, lol, I have to make sure the neighbors can't see them over the railing of the deck.


 man that sucks thump had some fire seeds too. them fuckers in Lousyana are ass backwards, and i am so i got my family out. i hate that whole state


----------



## OneToyStory (Aug 29, 2015)

New to growing but thought I would share pics of bag seed grown outdoors here in New England. Started with 4 seeds - 3 males only one female. Wonder if it was due to transporting the plants and causing stress during a move. Started flowering 12 days ago. I have no idea of strain type as I actually stored the seeds in my fridge for a year before planting.


----------



## fumble (Aug 29, 2015)

well hot damn Joe!  that was awesome of you to post. I think I will harvest most of the ACDC earlier but save some to get ambered up and check the differences on the two. 



Joedank said:


> this is from "mamedicinal " on breedbay i respect her work . this is the basis for my thinnking . then user mavrik has testing to back up early havest ...
> Every now and then I read in the forums that you can get high CBD by a late harvest when the majority of the trichs are amber, but the more I look into it the more I think it's the other way round, that to get more CBD it's better to harvest early.
> 
> A while ago I found an interesting article (dated 1994) which discusses the variable amounts of CBD versus THC in the same variety, depending on where it is grown and the climate/environment.
> ...


----------



## Joedank (Aug 29, 2015)

fumble said:


> well hot damn Joe!  that was awesome of you to post. I think I will harvest most of the ACDC earlier but save some to get ambered up and check the differences on the two.


GREAT CALL !!
that is just what i am doing with the cannatonic cross i got...


----------



## Joedank (Aug 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I have an old '70s book that states you should harvest before they get too sticky or stinky!
> 
> I left a sativa to die in the summer sun and it never got amber or cloudy.
> 
> ...


dude !! some of those have some crazy resin in places i dont nomally see resin!!


----------



## fumble (Aug 29, 2015)

speaking resin...my ACDC is the only thing that is getting crystals on it. She is very sticky and the others aren't at all. I have some mite issues going on as I wasn't able to take care of them as I had wanted for several weeks. I am thinking that is part, if not all, of the problem. The only thing that makes me question that is the ACDC has just as much mite issue as the rest. I am in the third week of flower. I am going to go out tonight if it's not too windy and do one last dusting of DE, mostly underneath.


----------



## CBDFarm (Aug 29, 2015)

Banana OG, Purple OG 18, Sleestack, Trainwreck, and White Widow x Orange Haze


----------



## shaggy340 (Aug 29, 2015)

Ok heres some new pics from the other day pic one and two the big cindys blue cheese and bud shot probaly getting ready to enter week two of flower flowering along nicely.pic three and four my mastodon lady doing great and a shot of her undercarge. Five and six the small cindys blue cheese and a bud shot. Pic seven dream queen just barely started flowering this cut goes until october.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 29, 2015)

shaggy340 said:


> Ok heres some new pics from the other day pic one and two the big cindys blue cheese and bud shot probaly getting ready to enter week two of flower flowering along nicely.pic three and four my mastodon lady doing great and a shot of her undercarge. Five and six the small cindys blue cheese and a bud shot. Pic seven dream queen just barely started flowering this cut goes until october.


Looking good man


CBDFarm said:


> Banana OG, Purple OG 18, Sleestack, Trainwreck, and White Widow x Orange Haze


I hear that banana og is the shit. I have some high cbd seedlings going with it in them. Banana wonder x herijana


----------



## CBDFarm (Aug 29, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looking good man
> 
> I hear that banana og is the shit. I have some high cbd seedlings going with it in them. Banana wonder x herijana


 It's coming out really nice right now, I wanted to take some clones of it as I only had 1 seed of it, but oh well. Banana wonder? Cool never heard of it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 29, 2015)

Banana wonder was made by strictlyseedless and used the clone only banana og in it.


----------



## shaggy340 (Aug 29, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looking good man


Thanks man started staying in my backyard next to my garden already to many tweakers around my area need to get a tent on the 1st last night sucked was laying on the plywood platform we built for our pool nothing but two blankets I think I dozed off for awhile last night I'm busting out the air mattress tonight and hope it doesn't rain on me lol.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 29, 2015)

@MrRare for your patient with the seziures this is all i know that is real evedence not a .edu link 
click on this quote for my boy stown


st0wandgrow said:


> I take two ounces of bud/trim, dry ice extraction in a 160 micron bubble bag, and add the resulting kief to 2 cups of room temp coconut oil.
> 
> If you want to activate it take the same amount of bud and add it to 2.5 cups of oil (you'll lose a bit of oil when strained) and put in a pot on the stove top, and maintain the temp between 200-250 degrees (I use a candy thermometer) for at least 90 minutes, stirring/mashing every 20 minutes or so. Let cool, then strain through cheese cloth.
> 
> I have a patient with dravet syndrome (seizures) and this is the most effective thus far. He's completely off of all pharmaceuticals and his seizures have gone down from 3-4 a day to 3-4 mild ones a month. Sooo pleased with the progress!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 29, 2015)

shaggy340 said:


> Thanks man started staying in my backyard next to my garden already to many tweakers around my area need to get a tent on the 1st last night sucked was laying on the plywood platform we built for our pool nothing but two blankets I think I dozed off for awhile last night I'm busting out the air mattress tonight and hope it doesn't rain on me lol.


haha @papapayne just left my place and we were talking about we have started sleeping in the livingroom 5 ft from the back door. he said he has to get a tent his self. sucks but got to protect your crop right


----------



## Joedank (Aug 29, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> haha @papapayne just left my place and we were talking about we have started sleeping in the livingroom 5 ft from the back door. he said he has to get a tent his self. sucks but got to protect your crop right


tell him a electric fence charger and net fencing would be mighty fine round that and protect the crop great too ...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 29, 2015)

yes it would works when you dog is in heat to. we had a kennel with a second fence like that.


----------



## shaggy340 (Aug 29, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> haha @papapayne just left my place and we were talking about we have started sleeping in the livingroom 5 ft from the back door. he said he has to get a tent his self. sucks but got to protect your crop right


 yeah for sure would rather be safe than sorry ain't seen nobody in my alley yet I stay out there until I see sunshine once I get a tent it will be so much better.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 29, 2015)

im baked lol...that bong emo was meant to be with the comment"hell joe theres some serious looking weight coming your way great stuff!


----------



## papapayne (Aug 29, 2015)

yea, after the rain passes I am planning on setting up the camping tent, and air mattresses. GF thinks I am crazy lol.


----------



## MrRare (Aug 29, 2015)

The guardian of my grow does not like unauthorized visitors of any type!


----------



## shaggy340 (Aug 29, 2015)

papapayne said:


> yea, after the rain passes I am planning on setting up the camping tent, and air mattresses. GF thinks I am crazy lol.


 mine does to but I know better crop rippers and tweakers will get you when you least expect it sleeping in a tent is just insurance that nobody will try and my German Shepherd luna stays by my side on guard duty.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 29, 2015)

shaggy340 said:


> mine does to but I know better crop rippers and tweakers will get you when you least expect it sleeping in a tent is just insurance that nobody will try and my German Shepherd luna stays by my side on guard duty.


That is one of my rabbit's name.


----------



## shaggy340 (Aug 29, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> That is one of my rabbit's name.


nice got to love rabbit poop my big cindys blue cheese had some mixed into her soil months before I planted among other organic things the people who lived at my place before me left a bunch of rabbit poop behind probably got enough for a couple of outdoor seasons.


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 29, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> man that sucks thump had some fire seeds too. them fuckers in Lousyana are ass backwards, and i am so i got my family out. i hate that whole state


Thumper was the best breeder California has ever seen. Lots of people talked shit, doubted him, and ripped on him for his minor illiteracy, but make no mistake, he was the best there ever was in this state. He's also a really fucking cool dude, let me sleep on his couch for 4 months when I couldn't afford rent or to make a commute to work. Absolutely passionate about breeding plants, you've never seen someone celebrate like he did when a dank seed turned out male. and he went wild with pollen, indoors, outdoors, selective pollinating, open pollinating, and always with the best and rarest genetics. The dude just fucking knew when a male and female would make an unbelievably dank cross, he just fucking knew it, he said he could see when the leaves were a match, and he was right, you can't argue with consistent results.

Luckily I have seeds of some of his final crosses. I plan on continuing the project with a tremendous amount of Huckleberry pollen I got from TWS (thank you!), until I can pull my own males out of the few seeds I got from Thumps. I really regret not grabbing some pollen before he threw it away, he offered it up but I couldn't make it down in time.

Still got a lot of love for Thumps, he's a great guy, but I'm definitely bitter at the church for drowning his better judgement in lies. Religion is an intellectual plague, and I firmly stand by this statement.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 29, 2015)

Jozikins said:


> Thumper was the best breeder California has ever seen. Lots of people talked shit, doubted him, and ripped on him for his minor illiteracy, but make no mistake, he was the best there ever was in this state. He's also a really fucking cool dude, let me sleep on his couch for 4 months when I couldn't afford rent or to make a commute to work. Absolutely passionate about breeding plants, you've never seen someone celebrate like he did when a dank seed turned out male. and he went wild with pollen, indoors, outdoors, selective pollinating, open pollinating, and always with the best and rarest genetics. The dude just fucking knew when a male and female would make an unbelievably dank cross, he just fucking knew it, he said he could see when the leaves were a match, and he was right, you can't argue with consistent results.
> 
> Luckily I have seeds of some of his final crosses. I plan on continuing the project with a tremendous amount of Huckleberry pollen I got from TWS (thank you!), until I can pull my own males out of the few seeds I got from Thumps. I really regret not grabbing some pollen before he threw it away, he offered it up but I couldn't make it down in time.
> 
> Still got a lot of love for Thumps, he's a great guy, but I'm definitely bitter at the church for drowning his better judgement in lies. Religion is an intellectual plague, and I firmly stand by this statement.


Im surprised at how the church can turn a person their way..kinda like make em feel wanted and worth something then brainwash time ...every one is worth something but if they are never told and then a church comes along...BAM ! We got another follower


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 29, 2015)

http://www.harborfreight.com/8-inch-portable-ventilator-97762.html

Have you guys fucking seen this? Why the fuck have I been spending my money on 12" MaxFans? Sure, it's probably not rated for continuous use, but I have few fans that I keep running 24/7 anyways.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 29, 2015)

shaggy340 said:


> nice got to love rabbit poop my big cindys blue cheese had some mixed into her soil months before I planted among other organic things the people who lived at my place before me left a bunch of rabbit poop behind probably got enough for a couple of outdoor seasons.


If you ever need some papapayne and me got you covered. I have two preggo females and two males. He has two preg females, one female, and one male so lots of poo.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 30, 2015)

And im.givkrm.dfunk fruck austrslis


----------



## Joedank (Aug 30, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> And im.givkrm.dfunk fruck austrslis


i thought you typed in english over there ?? 
football got ya going??


----------



## Decepticon (Aug 30, 2015)

Beetlejuice


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 30, 2015)

Jozikins said:


> http://www.harborfreight.com/8-inch-portable-ventilator-97762.html
> 
> Have you guys fucking seen this? Why the fuck have I been spending my money on 12" MaxFans? Sure, it's probably not rated for continuous use, but I have few fans that I keep running 24/7 anyways.


Am I reading the label right and is my math right? I see 45 cubic meters per min, which would be around 1500 cfm or am I fucked up? If that's right on then man what a killer deal.

Edit : just read in the description it's rated at 1590 cfm. Holy shit what a great price and further proof the grow industry jacks up the price of shit you can get elsewhere if you look. Good find Jozkins!


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 30, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i thought you typed in english over there ??
> football got ya going??


I.think i need fumble im in trouble


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 30, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I.think i need fumble im in trouble


Qec takllk8ng weed...melen coli


----------



## treemansbuds (Aug 30, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Qec takllk8ng weed...melen coli


Ruby must be drinking again.
What are you trying to say Ruby?
.....another Fosters and a shot?
Pass the BONG?
There you go O'l boy!
TMB-


----------



## shaggy340 (Aug 30, 2015)

got my small cindys blue cheese and mastodon covered for the rain this morning last night sleeping outside was beautiful full moon was bright.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 30, 2015)

shaggy340 said:


> got my small cindys blue cheese and mastodon covered for the rain this morning last night sleeping outside was beautiful full moon was bright.


When you have to do that i would make a 1x2 frame for it so the plastic will not mold the plant


----------



## readysetawesome (Aug 30, 2015)

91% humidity outside, raining for days, cooler temps... but in my greenhouse the plants are totally unaware! Steady 60% humidity and +5F warmer with my dehumidifier running in there. 

Adding the rain fly yesterday achieved near water-proofness, after i learned just how badly the greenhouse leaks without something extra.

My Jack Herer seed started in April has achieved proportions beyond my wildest dreams: 2 m wide X 2.3 m tall, Or about 6.5' X 7.5'


----------



## readysetawesome (Aug 30, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> When you have to do that i would make a 1x2 frame for it so the plastic will not mold the plant


Getting a small fan involved may help as well, on rainy days humidity is going to stay very high even under a frame draped in plastic. Air movement fights mold.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 30, 2015)

Yea you can all most see my dehumidifier in my ghouse there in the middle


----------



## shaggy340 (Aug 30, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> When you have to do that i would make a 1x2 frame for it so the plastic will not mold the plant


 yeah I'm going to get some pvc asap because just putting it on there like that bends the tops but they straighten out eventually and I make sure to shake off excessive moisture Tuesday I will have some money hit up home Depot for supplies.


----------



## fumble (Aug 30, 2015)

speaking of moisture...wtf man...I went out this morning and every one of the girls was wet like they got rained on. But it didn't rain last night (or any night in the recent past). The sun dried them but why would they be wet like that?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 30, 2015)

fumble said:


> speaking of moisture...wtf man...I went out this morning and every one of the girls was wet like they got rained on. But it didn't rain last night (or any night in the recent past). The sun dried them but why would they be wet like that?


Heavy dew.


----------



## shhhmokey (Aug 30, 2015)

AK 47 first time outdoor grow. 3 in the plot


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Aug 30, 2015)

*This was last year...

Green Crack...
 
*


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Aug 30, 2015)

*Critical Hog...*
*  *


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Aug 30, 2015)

*Industrial Plant...
  *


----------



## myizm (Aug 30, 2015)

Tangie ghost train


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Aug 30, 2015)

*This Year, so far...
   *


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## myizm (Aug 30, 2015)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> View attachment 3489654 View attachment 3489653 View attachment 3489656


Same strains? I grew critical hog last year and it was great....the only issue was mold


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 30, 2015)

fumble said:


> speaking of moisture...wtf man...I went out this morning and every one of the girls was wet like they got rained on. But it didn't rain last night (or any night in the recent past). The sun dried them but why would they be wet like that?


Lol, welcome to my world in far western Kentucky EVERY morning of the summer/fall. With 70%+++++ humidity and dewpoints in the upper 70s almost daily, your plants look like you hosed them down every single morning. It's tough growing thick, heavy indicas here.


----------



## CBDFarm (Aug 30, 2015)

MrRare said:


> The guardian of my grow does not like unauthorized visitors of any type!View attachment 3489031



I feel you although I have 3 big ones haha
Sky 



Bear(still a puppy 8 months old now at 80 pounds) Old picture though.



Roxy


----------



## BcDigger (Aug 30, 2015)

fumble said:


> speaking of moisture...wtf man...I went out this morning and every one of the girls was wet like they got rained on. But it didn't rain last night (or any night in the recent past). The sun dried them but why would they be wet like that?


Things callifornians say.... lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 30, 2015)

Sfv og


----------



## shaggy340 (Aug 30, 2015)

@Dr.D81 hey i built a frame with metal poles from a above ground pool pounded the bottom poles into the ground looks like it should keep the wet plastic off the buds an keep the buds tops from bending heres some pics plenty of people have these at there house.


----------



## shaggy340 (Aug 30, 2015)

and heres a bud shot of my small cindys blue cheese frosting up nicely have good night all.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 30, 2015)

shaggy340 said:


> @Dr.D81 hey i built a frame with metal poles from a above ground pool pounded the bottom poles into the ground looks like it should keep the wet plastic off the buds an keep the buds tops from bending heres some pics plenty of people have these at there house.


Shit looks great to me! Way better then plastic on plant. I have to crawl in to my ghouse again and trim the perimeter.


----------



## shaggy340 (Aug 30, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Shit looks great to me! Way better then plastic on plant. I have to crawl in to my ghouse again and trim the perimeter.





Dr.D81 said:


> Shit looks great to me! Way better then plastic on plant. I have to crawl in to my ghouse again and trim the perimeter.


yeah its starting to get pretty filled up in there nice job man need to build a hoop house next year 14 to 15 feet tall should be plenty to grow four monsters.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 31, 2015)

I took some clones today.. ghetto!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 31, 2015)

Survived another heat wave!!

Mulanje cross starting to flower..


Bubba Jurple


Bubba Jurple, 4 weeks in flower 



My weekend was spent at friends birthday pool party, this was how each morning started.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 31, 2015)

Very happy with the growth speed of Chernobyl, slymer or golden ticket I picked up two weeks ago, before and after pic.. This is on the list for outdoor grow next season for sure!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 31, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Very happy with the growth speed of Chernobyl, slymer or golden ticket I picked up two weeks ago, before and after pic.. This is on the list for outdoor grow next season for sure!!
> View attachment 3490167
> View attachment 3490168[/QUOTElooks great man! I put a bubba hurdle out yesterday and look forward to seeing it flower


----------



## fumble (Aug 31, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Heavy dew.


Doh! ok


----------



## testiclees (Aug 31, 2015)

Out in the fresh air and sunshine ! It is the place to grow. In these parts it's not safe to go any further than a few weeks veg outdoors. When it's warm enough I do that. (39°N)

Pics show two plants from same breeder.2 top pics is a JackBerry x Mad Scientist which was a freebie from a couple years ago. I m trying to get a good form going before she comes inside to flower.

EDIT: I see that this plant is showing pistils. I am gonna keep it as stealthy as possible and keep her outside until latest possible time. We get first frost usually first week o' November.
The flower room is full right now.

bottom 2 pics, I started the Sugar Punch mid-June. I screwed up topping it and the shape is not so great so i didnt show. The buds though are pretty. I smoked a little piece of flower from a broken branch and it has good power, no flavor though. It burned surpringly well considering it dried for two weeks tossed into a trim box in the flower room.


----------



## shaggy340 (Aug 31, 2015)

heres the big cindys blue cheese compared to me shes going to get heavy for sure.


----------



## testiclees (Aug 31, 2015)

shaggy340 said:


> heres the big cindys blue cheese compared to me shes going to get heavy for sure.


Holy shit. When will she be finished?


----------



## shaggy340 (Aug 31, 2015)

testiclees said:


> Holy shit. When will she be finished?


 breeder site says 7 weeks but im going to let it go 8 or 9 so i think it will finsh end of septemer or begining October.


----------



## testiclees (Aug 31, 2015)

Damn outdoors is amazing. What is thd yield you expect roughly?


----------



## mwine87 (Aug 31, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Very happy with the growth speed of Chernobyl, slymer or golden ticket I picked up two weeks ago, before and after pic.. This is on the list for outdoor grow next season for sure!!
> View attachment 3490167
> View attachment 3490168


Thank you for the cut you gave me.


----------



## shaggy340 (Aug 31, 2015)

testiclees said:


> Damn outdoors is amazing. What is thd yield you expect roughly?


3 pounds is what im hoping for but still a long time could lose some to wind or mold she lost one branch completey due to wind the 3 others that broke got duck taped back together.


----------



## testiclees (Aug 31, 2015)

Wilf. Never seen anything like that is these urban environs.

Good luck.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 31, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> Thank you for the cut you gave me.


If you got the slymer up this way we my have to hookup some were. i lost the cut i found this summer in the heat.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 31, 2015)

he has it again, got a new mom of it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 31, 2015)

papapayne said:


> he has it again, got a new mom of it.


Was going to find someone else to get it from


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 31, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> If you got the slymer up this way we my have to hookup some were. i lost the cut i found this summer in the heat.


Came from down here..I plan to have clones of it and few others at the BBQ. I doubt I will make it up but I hope I can find someone down this way going who will bring them up.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 31, 2015)

I picked up the slymer cones from local Disp. Called Doc Holidays and they get the clones from warrior extracts down this way..


----------



## MrRare (Aug 31, 2015)

Day 40 of flower and the ladies are filling in nicely!


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 1, 2015)

Here's some old hippy strain I got from an old timer this spring,, these pics are about two weeks old


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 1, 2015)

Germinating seeds for southern hemisphere grow this coming week..meanwhile heres an auto thats showing its true origins..
Dark devil day 38 

Gd luck to everyone in the home stretch


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 1, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Came from down here..I plan to have clones of it and few others at the BBQ. I doubt I will make it up but I hope I can find someone down this way going who will bring them up.


I'm planning on making the trip. I'll have clones of my ladies as well... I really don't want to miss an opportunity to meet all the awesome people of RIU, at least the cool ones in the Outdoor Section.  
My GF and I would make the trip, we're talkin money tonight. She is kinda doubtful, but I'm gonna make it happen. Hoping this crop helps.. But not going to rely on it... Sooo.. Yeah.

@FLkeys1, I'll be happy to take your Harem of Clones up to the BBQ. Has a thread regarding said event been started??

I need to post some pics.. I'll be back.


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 1, 2015)

Lemon Kush


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 1, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3490681 Germinating seeds for southern hemisphere grow this coming week..meanwhile heres an auto thats showing its true origins..
> Dark devil day 38
> 
> Gd luck to everyone in the home stretch


Ruby, that's BEAUTIFUL!!!! Wow... Great job.


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 1, 2015)

New Starts! The two on the left are Mau-Mau by Blazing Pistileros, the itty bitty one is Pakistani Chitral by Cannabiogen, the other 4 are Lemon Kush x (Blue Dream x Mulanje).. Lemon Blulanje?? 

Any idea why the Pakistani is like that? I don't want to lose it. It fem and I only bought one. I prolly put it in FFOF too early? Never had this happen before.. Its the same age as the Mau-Mau... It still seems to be putting on new growth, slowly.

Bottom left and clockwise: Panama Red, Bubba Jurple clone, Slymer @FLkeys1 (and the Bubba J), Papaya Clone (need to take others before its too late), small Purple Haze cut that won't die (@FLkeys1 ), Strawberry Sour Diesel by Devil's Harvest, Freebie (Purple Paralysis or Frencheese) :-\

Slymer... Or whatever you want you choose from. Chernobyl or Golden Ticket.. Lol.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 1, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> Ruby, that's BEAUTIFUL!!!! Wow... Great job.


Its in a mylar tent so its not exactly outdoor although ive started 3 more and they are all.going outside at 4 weeks old


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 1, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> If you got the slymer up this way we my have to hookup some were. i lost the cut i found this summer in the heat.


Yes Sir, that would be in order. Would love to meet you and @papapayne. 

It's tough to see them all in one shot..


----------



## Don Geno (Sep 1, 2015)

12/12 from seed in a 10 gal smart pot berry cherry cheesecake .and lemon kush .. alphadawg 3 gal plastic bag and party cup comp all different sizes and strains in 12/12 with generic leds!!


----------



## 757growin (Sep 1, 2015)

Four months in the pot.


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 1, 2015)

Here is some old hippy strain I got from an old timer this spring,, these pics are about two weeks old


----------



## fumble (Sep 1, 2015)

@757growin that is effing beautiful!


----------



## Joedank (Sep 1, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3490834 View attachment 3490836 View attachment 3490838 View attachment 3490839
> Four months in the pot.


we gotta chill someday MJ


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 1, 2015)

Mine are lookn real nice... Grasshoppers r really everywhere.. Big ones too. 

If I take a pic with my phone..how do I post it?


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 1, 2015)

Sweet little location fisher.


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 1, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Sweet little location fisher.


Yup!! Good o'l mother nature,,, T.L.O. the real true living organics


----------



## 757growin (Sep 1, 2015)

fumble said:


> @757growin that is effing beautiful!





Joedank said:


> we gotta chill someday MJ


Thanks guys. Moving here was one of my best moves yet! Would love to chill joe, I'd be picking ur brain like crazy. Lols!


----------



## n3fta (Sep 1, 2015)

I really need to get my hands on some early budding strains.

Still a long ways to go here.


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 1, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3490834 View attachment 3490836 View attachment 3490838 View attachment 3490839
> Four months in the pot.


You get a vague look at the stalk on the Amazon chick, but I'd like to see a pic of that bro. Is there one in the big stalk thread?


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 1, 2015)

Girls lovin the sun


----------



## 757growin (Sep 1, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> You get a vague look at the stalk on the Amazon chick, but I'd like to see a pic of that bro. Is there one in the big stalk thread?


 
Here ya go smidge, and now you know I got a bad caffeine habit too!


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 1, 2015)

Ohh stalk time I see


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## chanceythegardener (Sep 1, 2015)

Chitral Kush


----------



## shhhmokey (Sep 1, 2015)

Just a couple of buds so far. What do yas think? Sorry just noticed some pics may be a bit blury.


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 1, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3490947 View attachment 3490949
> Here ya go smidge, and now you know I got a bad caffeine habit too!


Mmmmm caffeine


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Six9 (Sep 1, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3490996 View attachment 3490997


Holy shit man! that's amazing and beautiful

Here's a sativa I hope makes it through flower, she's been strong, pics from a week ago. Visited her tonight and wow, buds everywhere. Every branch has at least a half foot of buds going. Will be the weekend before I get back, will update with new pics.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 1, 2015)

wet dreams from top of ladder


----------



## Etta Place (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm new indoor closet growing but a seasoned gardner. Just two weeks in with some clones and it seems to be going well. I'm lucky to have a great organic grow shop near by. Thanks for all the great tips.


----------



## Etta Place (Sep 1, 2015)

View attachment 3491308 I'm new indoor closet growing but a seasoned gardner. Just two weeks in with some clones and it seems to be going well. I'm lucky to have a great organic grow shop near by. Thanks for all the great tips.


----------



## Don Geno (Sep 2, 2015)

Just defoliated fed and took a few clones off the berry cherry cheesecake and alphadawg im hoping will be explosive !


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 2, 2015)

I think we need to take this back to outside


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 2, 2015)

Ya got some happy trees there doc, looks killer bro


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 2, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Ya got some happy trees there doc, looks killer bro


Thanks bob. I wish icould step back and get those big epic full pant shots, but only have 4 ft not garden


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 2, 2015)

All your greenhouse shots have been epic.
Happy for ya & jelous at the same time.
Can't wait to see the GG4 & cherry pie in a month
Straight Killin it


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 2, 2015)

September is here already! It'll be chop chop for all but one of mine this month. 
Here's some bud porn 
Swampskunk, seawarp, white grizzly, purple pinberry.


----------



## shanepdx (Sep 2, 2015)

First time poster, long time lurker. here is my outdoor garden a few weeks ago. First garden, but with A LOT of help from experienced friends.


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 2, 2015)

shanepdx said:


> First time poster, long time lurker. here is my outdoor garden a few weeks ago. First garden, but with A LOT of help from experienced friends.


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 2, 2015)

Oops I mean 
Congrats on a beautiful looking garden welcome to the open show and tell. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 2, 2015)

Was out in the garden this morning pulling off the inside leaves that are yellowing and took this pic.. Such a awesome plant..


----------



## Six9 (Sep 2, 2015)

shanepdx said:


> First time poster, long time lurker. here is my outdoor garden a few weeks ago. First garden, but with A LOT of help from experienced friends.[/QUOTnice





BcDigger said:


>


what do you say to that right? Lol need a groundskeeper?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 2, 2015)

Does size matter . JK. Does this mean I'm not getting about a pound ? LOL IDK what the hell happen here. Besides wrong spot. Tomatoes cast shadow over this bonzai I do know I pinched the lowers to get a bigger uppers.


----------



## Six9 (Sep 2, 2015)

Lol gimme that thing for my one hitter


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 2, 2015)

Six9 said:


> Lol gimme that thing for my one hitter


Lol can you wait several weeks....then I have to share it. Everyone gets a crumb. Honestly, I can't belive it's still going.


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 2, 2015)

Cut the banana og today. Nugs are fucking huge


----------



## papapayne (Sep 2, 2015)

looking awesome gents. Smoked a fat dewbie of cheese surprise and got a big ol cheesy grin. lol. been a while since I had me some good cheese...man oh man!

Carry on with the bud porn!


----------



## spilly1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Purple kush almost ready . Other random bad seed trees a few weeks yet. Drought all summer and finally the rains have returned so I put my girls in the gazebo over night. With one of my kitties as a protector.


----------



## shaggy340 (Sep 3, 2015)

the small cindys blue cheese is starting to fatten up some going to chop on the 12th. then be waiting on the other 3 to finish.


----------



## Six9 (Sep 3, 2015)

CBDFarm said:


> Cut the banana og today. Nugs are fucking huge


Attractive girl with big buds, hard to beat that combo..


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 3, 2015)

Six9 said:


> Attractive girl with big buds, hard to beat that combo..


I'd let her smack me around with that cola


----------



## Six9 (Sep 3, 2015)

spilly1 said:


> Purple kush almost ready . Other random bad seed trees a few weeks yet. Drought all summer and finally the rains have returned so I put my girls in the gazebo over night. With one of my kitties as a protector. View attachment 3491959View attachment 3491960 View attachment 3491961 View attachment 3491962


I read kitties eat buds?


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 3, 2015)

Six9 said:


> I read kitties eat buds?


@IHaveSixCats I think had some eaten by kitties


----------



## spilly1 (Sep 3, 2015)

They never go in the garden. Fenced off and the chickens scare the hell out of them


----------



## Joedank (Sep 3, 2015)

spilly1 said:


> They never go in the garden. Fenced off and the chickens scare the hell out of them


thought i should chime in. great gardens every one. ! @CBDFarm you in crested butte?
my cats are great in the garden . so good in fact , somthing chewed a trunk the other day in the depo and i hollered "fucking mice ..."
about and hour later a pack rat is dead on the front porch ... guess i just had to get mad and they go get even


----------



## Rhizosphere (Sep 3, 2015)

hey guys trying something different this year my plants obviously have been growing for a long time now and doing very well. i just harvested an early crop and is drying. looks very nice and some of the best smelling bud ive grown. i was just looking to see what people think about what im trying and if i can do something a little better or not even waste my time with some of it. 

THIS IS HOW I GROW EVERY YEAR
i am growing out side in open soil i dig 3 x 3 ft. square 2 feet deep i have very nice soil and can dig to china i feel like . i use half the soil i took out and mix in pro mix for the rest then 20 pounds of worm castings and one cup of the following Alaskan Fish Bone Meal, Cotton Seed Meal, Valley Grown Alfalfa Meal, High Country Feather Meal, Naturally Mined Potassium Sulfate, Greensand, Cold Water Kelp Meal, Seaweed Extract Meal ,crab Meal , Bat Guano and 5 tablespoons of Sea 90 with is organic micro nutes and minerals.. i dont no if you guys know of xtreme tea brews but i mix up 5 gallons for every hole and put that in too i do this two weeks be for planting in it. and xtremes mycorrhizal mix the day be for i plant. and would just use good soft water with a ph of 6.5 and use the xtreme compost tea every four days.

THIS YEAR
i am using some GO and GH products toghter on top of my normal thing
THE GO PRODUCTS
bio thrive grow and bloom
bio root
bio weed
bio bud
bio marine
all feed at half the recommend strength ounce a week


THE GH PRODUCTS
floralicious plus witch is vegan
flora blend vegan too
again feed at half the recommend strength along with the GO products ounce a week

they seem to love it i feel i have everything covered even humic and fulvic acid with the GH products let me know what you guys think???


----------



## shaggy340 (Sep 3, 2015)

ok here a pic of my big cindys blue cheese stalk and i was looking under the mastodon and found a baby mastodon lol. and one of my dog luna well Monday got a call stepdad had a heart attack but he made it and is going to live and then today our landlord asked us if we were ready to buy it and we can't for another year so she said shes probaly going to sell it to a family member fml been here two years looks like it won't be three I will be here till harvest I know that much forsure positive vibes to all of you.


----------



## doubletake (Sep 3, 2015)

Doing alright over her sprayed for catipillars last night picked little bud rot spots, and picked out almost 100 catipillars I'll probley try and get another 100 tomorrow I got as maney as I could see today.
Hope everyone's doing
Good


----------



## doubletake (Sep 3, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3490996 View attachment 3490997


Nice man are those 400s?


----------



## doubletake (Sep 3, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3490834 View attachment 3490836 View attachment 3490838 View attachment 3490839
> Four months in the pot.


Hahahhaa sooo legit


----------



## papapayne (Sep 3, 2015)

bt man...its your friend!


----------



## doubletake (Sep 3, 2015)

papapayne said:


> bt man...its your friend!


Ya iv been spraying there living through it


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 3, 2015)

papapayne said:


> bt man...its your friend!


Doin another spray tonight.


----------



## Slimedog1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Time is getting close at hand on some of them.


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 3, 2015)

Slimedog1 said:


> Time is getting close at hand on some of them.


Real nice


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 3, 2015)

How much bud loss / growth if plants are losing leaves and pots dry out too fast before next watering


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 3, 2015)

doubletake said:


> Doing alright over her sprayed for catipillars last night picked little bud rot spots, and picked out almost 100 catipillars I'll probley try and get another 100 tomorrow I got as maney as I could see today.
> Hope everyone's doing
> Good
> 
> View attachment 3492345 View attachment 3492346 View attachment 3492349 View attachment 3492350 View attachment 3492351


Effing Caterpillars 
Plants are looking awesome man !!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 3, 2015)

doubletake said:


> Ya iv been spraying there living through it


I always mix the BT a little stronger then bottle recommends. Wonder if there is something that can be sprayed on that will kill them instant that will not harm the buds? 
Problem with BT is they have to eat it to die that means they are still doing damage until the BT *ucks up their stomachs..


----------



## Six9 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hey all I know there's a thread but thought I could ask real quick here. Are there pests especially threatening during flower? I see caterpillars and other shit mentioned. my first outdoor girl is making beautiful buds and I want them all. SM-90 a neem type product has worked wonders for veg, I just stopped using for flower. Appreciate any info


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 3, 2015)

I just smack the crap out of a caterpillar. In my tomatoes. I hate those things . Ever since my first outdoor I've been emotionally scarred n shit


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 3, 2015)

spilly1 said:


> They never go in the garden. Fenced off and the chickens scare the hell out of them




I would have thought a cat would fuck a chicken up proper.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 3, 2015)

doubletake said:


> Ya iv been spraying there living through it


Have you tried the og bio war foliar?


----------



## TWS (Sep 3, 2015)

my chiuwawa used to fuck my chicken ? no seriously. weirdest balut ive ever seen.


----------



## TWS (Sep 3, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> I'd let her smack me around with that cola



yea but would you let her.... ahh never mind,


----------



## TWS (Sep 3, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> I just smack the crap out of a caterpillar. In my tomatoes. I hate those things . Ever since my first outdoor I've been emotionally scarred n shit



That's what happens when you smack your caterpillar too much.


----------



## TWS (Sep 3, 2015)

Six9 said:


> Hey all I know there's a thread but thought I could ask real quick here. Are there pests especially threatening during flower? I see caterpillars and other shit mentioned. my first outdoor girl is making beautiful buds and I want them all. SM-90 a neem type product has worked wonders for veg, I just stopped using for flower. Appreciate any info


 yes


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 3, 2015)

TWS said:


> yea but would you let her.... ahh never mind,


Lol I don't want to know what you are insinuating. I think.....


----------



## readysetawesome (Sep 4, 2015)

this picture is just so pretty, I had to share. The two big girls have topped 8'. one crashed into the top of my greenhouse today. Time for some last minute training!


----------



## spilly1 (Sep 4, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> I would have thought a cat would fuck a chicken up proper.


My cats are pretty chicken.


----------



## Six9 (Sep 4, 2015)

readysetawesome said:


> this picture is just so pretty, I had to share. The two big girls have topped 8'. one crashed into the top of my greenhouse today. Time for some last minute training!View attachment 3492663


Healthy girls look at that color


----------



## Marcshaun (Sep 4, 2015)

Hey guys jus dropped in to update on the training day girls. They are dense as hell already for them to be this early into flower. Big ass tops and frosty as hell


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Sep 4, 2015)

This orgon diesels getting chopped soon....and a shot of the biggest and slowest strain in the bunch...longs peak blue...have a dank day


----------



## doubletake (Sep 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Have you tried the og bio war foliar?


I have not I'll look into that


----------



## doubletake (Sep 4, 2015)

cannabiscult666 said:


> This orgon diesels getting chopped soon....and a shot of the biggest and slowest strain in the bunch...longs peak blue...have a dank dayView attachment 3492805 View attachment 3492806 View attachment 3492807View attachment 3492808


NICE! Getting chunky


----------



## fumble (Sep 4, 2015)

Purple le Pew fattening up...


----------



## Livnthedrm (Sep 4, 2015)

Master Kush


----------



## Livnthedrm (Sep 4, 2015)

Cookies Kush


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 4, 2015)

Joedank said:


> thought i should chime in. great gardens every one. ! @CBDFarm you in crested butte?


Nope SFV. The worse place to grow, but i make it happen haha.


----------



## Livnthedrm (Sep 4, 2015)

Green Crack


----------



## Livnthedrm (Sep 4, 2015)

Fruit Punch


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 4, 2015)

Six9 said:


> Hey all I know there's a thread but thought I could ask real quick here. Are there pests especially threatening during flower? I see caterpillars and other shit mentioned. my first outdoor girl is making beautiful buds and I want them all. SM-90 a neem type product has worked wonders for veg, I just stopped using for flower. Appreciate any info


Caterpillars
Spidermites
Slugs/Snails(depending where you live)
Thrips

are generally the worst, there are more im missing it's the morning, but watch out for those guys. They will kill your buds.


----------



## Livnthedrm (Sep 4, 2015)

Dr. kripler


----------



## Livnthedrm (Sep 4, 2015)

CBDFarm said:


> Caterpillars
> Spidermites
> Slugs/Snails(depending where you live)
> Thrips
> ...


All anyone needs is a little diatomaceous earth


----------



## Six9 (Sep 4, 2015)

CBDFarm said:


> Caterpillars
> Spidermites
> Slugs/Snails(depending where you live)
> Thrips
> ...


Thanks, I've been lucky but did notice a bunch of moths flapping around, I'll be lookin closely


----------



## sauceulike (Sep 4, 2015)

Super Sour


----------



## myizm (Sep 4, 2015)

all tangie ghost train haze and all completely different... They only get about four hours of direct sun from 7 to 11 and the rest of the time are shaded completely.


----------



## crossfade69 (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## crossfade69 (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## crossfade69 (Sep 4, 2015)

sourd


----------



## crossfade69 (Sep 4, 2015)

BTY


----------



## crossfade69 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hello long time no post how is everyone pictured kosher bty sourd cookies faceoff og and cookies and cream


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## 757growin (Sep 4, 2015)

crossfade69 said:


> View attachment 3493080


Those pool side trees are bad ass man! Looks like u ain't worried about height! Looking dank dude and bad ass prune work


----------



## chanceythegardener (Sep 4, 2015)

TWS said:


> my chiuwawa used to fuck my chicken ? no seriously. weirdest balut ive ever seen.


How'd the balut taste? Like Mexican chicken?


----------



## chanceythegardener (Sep 4, 2015)

It's a shame to have to cut those down and lose all that nice shade.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 4, 2015)

crossfade69 said:


> View attachment 3493080


Pic of the day man


----------



## chanceythegardener (Sep 4, 2015)

readysetawesome said:


> this picture is just so pretty, I had to share. The two big girls have topped 8'. one crashed into the top of my greenhouse today. Time for some last minute training!View attachment 3492663


What type of gh do you have it looks awesome?
w


----------



## Livnthedrm (Sep 4, 2015)

crossfade69 said:


> View attachment 3493080


That, my friend is Impressive.


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 4, 2015)

crossfade69 said:


> Hello long time no post how is everyone pictured kosher bty sourd cookies faceoff og and cookies and cream





crossfade69 said:


> View attachment 3493080


Nice to see you back.very nice work.I have to say it's a first for me to see buds that can be harvested off a roof like that,lol.how's the farm goin and those milkshakes


----------



## Six9 (Sep 4, 2015)

I'll tell ya I'm stoked on outdoor. I dug that hole after tracking the sun's path on this app, 8-10 hours of direct sun through end October. She was unplanned and went out late on June 28th. Amazing what that sun will do provided she has everything else. 5x4 Acapulco Gold strong as hell and budding nicely. Cheers to this deal. Oh pics tomorrow


----------



## chanceythegardener (Sep 4, 2015)

That patio is beautiful--well done, well done. You also incorporated them as a stunning additions to your landscaping. Very nice style. Mad skills dude.


----------



## Six9 (Sep 4, 2015)

crossfade69 said:


> View attachment 3493086 BTY


wow your roof is barely saving your street view, if there's a street and it matters 

Can I make weekend friend with people like this? Kidding but not really


----------



## GoldenMountGrant (Sep 4, 2015)

Few weeks to go, but looking nice


----------



## TWS (Sep 4, 2015)

chanceythegardener said:


> How'd the balut taste? Like Mexican chicken?


 pollo asada


----------



## TWS (Sep 4, 2015)

sauceulike said:


> Super SourView attachment 3493061


 super sour is great .



crossfade69 said:


> View attachment 3493079 View attachment 3493077



I remember the last guy who had shit past the roof line....... he fell of the damn ladder


----------



## TWS (Sep 4, 2015)

Livnthedrm said:


> View attachment 3492908 Fruit Punch





Livnthedrm said:


> View attachment 3492901 Green Crack





Livnthedrm said:


> View attachment 3492897 Cookies Kush





Livnthedrm said:


> View attachment 3492894
> Master Kush



Nice flower pics


----------



## TWS (Sep 4, 2015)

cannabiscult666 said:


> This orgon diesels getting chopped soon....and a shot of the biggest and slowest strain in the bunch...longs peak blue...have a dank dayView attachment 3492805 View attachment 3492806 View attachment 3492807View attachment 3492808



wish I could grow manageable plants


----------



## TWS (Sep 4, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> Hey guys jus dropped in to update on the training day girls. They are dense as hell already for them to be this early into flower. Big ass tops and frosty as hell View attachment 3492804



Goo !


----------



## TWS (Sep 5, 2015)

fumble said:


> Purple le Pew fattening up...


 long story short :

Wifey steps on the dogs toy on the stairs and takes a good one ( not as bad as yours) fractured tail bone,concusion, bruised and sprained wrist, so she has some gnarly pills, well she hit her bag of goodies FM brought her ( TY ) and she starts laughing hysterically and confesses . LOL Says she can't feel her butt any more and the cookie is better then her meds and cortizone shot. She laughed for about 20 mins and fell asleep.LOL  She's been bed ridden for about a week now.
When she fell Chris and I weren't home. She said she layed on the floor for about an hour with the dogs sitting by her until she could get up. Took me two days to figure out how to get her to the doctor with out calling the paramedics she hurt so bad. I could of carried her but she wouldn't let me. In the middle of the day, she said she seen the toy on the way up the stairs and stepped on it the way down . Ahhhhhh !  wait ... double  

That damn Kong is dangerous and almost got me one night .


----------



## Mohican (Sep 5, 2015)

Sorry TWS. Send our wishes to your Mrs.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bubblenut (Sep 5, 2015)

I have a problem.... i dont have a magnifying glass so i cant really check my trichomes thoroughly. My camera is only an 8x zoom, is there any old school tricks or methods to McGyver my issue? Im thinking 12 days to go including flush? Any opinions???


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 5, 2015)

TWS said:


> long story short :
> 
> Wifey steps on the dogs toy on the stairs and takes a good one ( not as bad as yours) fractured tail bone,concusion, bruised and sprained wrist, so she has some gnarly pills, well she hit her bag of goodies FM brought her ( TY ) and she starts laughing hysterically and confesses . LOL Says she can't feel her butt any more and the cookie is better then her meds and cortizone shot. She laughed for about 20 mins and fell asleep.LOL  She's been bed ridden for about a week now.
> When she fell Chris and I weren't home. She said she layed on the floor for about an hour with the dogs sitting by her until she could get up. Took me two days to figure out how to get her to the doctor with out calling the paramedics she hurt so bad. I could of carried her but she wouldn't let me. In the middle of the day, she said she seen the toy on the way up the stairs and stepped on it the way down . Ahhhhhh !  wait ... double
> ...


Sounds damn painful bro...best wishes.
Bloody kong !


----------



## Jamie Starr (Sep 5, 2015)

bubblenut said:


> I have a problem.... i dont have a magnifying glass so i cant really check my trichomes thoroughly. My camera is only an 8x zoom, is there any old school tricks or methods to McGyver my issue? Im thinking 12 days to go including flush? Any opinions???View attachment 3493392View attachment 3493400


12 days?? you have closer to 3 weeks.


----------



## TWS (Sep 5, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Sorry TWS. Send our wishes to your Mrs.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


 Thanks Mo. Nice Rhyme too.


----------



## TWS (Sep 5, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Sounds damn painful bro...best wishes.
> Bloody kong !


 does your puppies gots kongs ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## 757growin (Sep 5, 2015)

TWS said:


> does your puppies gots kongs ?


Mine have the largest man can buy! Hope the wifey has a quick recovery tdub. More fumble edibles stat!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 5, 2015)

TWS said:


> long story short :
> 
> Wifey steps on the dogs toy on the stairs and takes a good one ( not as bad as yours) fractured tail bone,concusion, bruised and sprained wrist, so she has some gnarly pills, well she hit her bag of goodies FM brought her ( TY ) and she starts laughing hysterically and confesses . LOL Says she can't feel her butt any more and the cookie is better then her meds and cortizone shot. She laughed for about 20 mins and fell asleep.LOL  She's been bed ridden for about a week now.
> When she fell Chris and I weren't home. She said she layed on the floor for about an hour with the dogs sitting by her until she could get up. Took me two days to figure out how to get her to the doctor with out calling the paramedics she hurt so bad. I could of carried her but she wouldn't let me. In the middle of the day, she said she seen the toy on the way up the stairs and stepped on it the way down . Ahhhhhh !  wait ... double
> ...


Wish here a quick recovery! I here the broken tail bone is a slow healer.


----------



## TWS (Sep 5, 2015)

The kiddie pool / Headband









Headband







Chem Dawg





Buckets up !





Fish !


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Sep 5, 2015)

Know what cut of chem that is boss?


----------



## Livnthedrm (Sep 5, 2015)

TWS said:


> does your puppies gots kongs ?


My dogs love the red kong balls


----------



## 757growin (Sep 5, 2015)

TWS said:


> The kiddie pool / Headband
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yellow fin? Hella haul. You guys got fish coming out your ears! Was that on a local boat?


----------



## TWS (Sep 5, 2015)

757growin said:


> Yellow fin? Hella haul. You guys got fish coming out your ears! Was that on a local boat?



Those guys were Blue fin Tuna to 40 #s from about a month ago out between Catalina and San Clemente Islands.


----------



## Livnthedrm (Sep 5, 2015)

TWS said:


> from seed . HSO


Awesome job, on seeds. Mine are from seed this year, and I may never go back to clone!


----------



## TWS (Sep 5, 2015)

cannabiscult666 said:


> Know what cut of chem that is boss?


 from seed . HSO


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Sep 5, 2015)

Good job


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Sep 5, 2015)

I think that it's probably a chem 4 derivative of some variety! Looks like she's gonna be a chunker


----------



## TWS (Sep 5, 2015)

Livnthedrm said:


> Awesome job, on seeds. Mine are from seed this year, and I may never go back to clone!


 at least you don't have to worry about the early flower/revegg crap.


----------



## TWS (Sep 5, 2015)

cannabiscult666 said:


> I think that it's probably a chem 4 derivative of some variety! Looks like she's gonna be a chunker



No.. Chem 4 has SFV in it or something like that. I have Chem 4 Too. HSO CD is as close to bone stock Chem. you can really see the Mexican Sativa in her.


----------



## fumble (Sep 5, 2015)

TWS said:


> long story short :
> 
> Wifey steps on the dogs toy on the stairs and takes a good one ( not as bad as yours) fractured tail bone,concusion, bruised and sprained wrist, so she has some gnarly pills, well she hit her bag of goodies FM brought her ( TY ) and she starts laughing hysterically and confesses . LOL Says she can't feel her butt any more and the cookie is better then her meds and cortizone shot. She laughed for about 20 mins and fell asleep.LOL  She's been bed ridden for about a week now.
> When she fell Chris and I weren't home. She said she layed on the floor for about an hour with the dogs sitting by her until she could get up. Took me two days to figure out how to get her to the doctor with out calling the paramedics she hurt so bad. I could of carried her but she wouldn't let me. In the middle of the day, she said she seen the toy on the way up the stairs and stepped on it the way down . Ahhhhhh !  wait ... double
> ...


Damn TWS, sorry to hear this...I have done the same exact thing (twice) sans the dog toy. That tailbone fracture is no joke. Please give your wife a (gentle) hug for me. I am so glad she got some relief from the cookies...these are the kind of stories I like to hear about them. Well, not that she fell of course  Wishing her a speedy recovery.

...my daughter teases me that I even fall UP the stairs lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 5, 2015)

TWS said:


> No.. Chem 4 has SFV in it or something like that. I have Chem 4 Too. HSO CD is as close to bone stock Chem. you can really see the Mexican Sativa in her.


I really liked the 5 i grew out. Still have seeds from them i need to pop


----------



## MrRare (Sep 5, 2015)

Day 42 on a mystery pheno from Gange Green.


----------



## MrRare (Sep 5, 2015)

Day 42 on a seed from the Gage Green Diamonds and Dust collection.


----------



## MrRare (Sep 5, 2015)

It is getting frosty in Southern California!


----------



## TWS (Sep 5, 2015)

way to represent !


----------



## TWS (Sep 5, 2015)

MrRare said:


> It is getting frosty in Southern California!View attachment 3493494



I think it's time to nominate the " pic of the day " captain or two.


----------



## spilly1 (Sep 5, 2015)

I applaud you all . I'm in my 3rd season and every year, thanks to you fine folks, I get deeper and deeper into our little hobby. If it wasn't for all the advice, tips and teachings I've gained from this forum I wouldn't be having the best grow yet! Respect! Much love!


----------



## TWS (Sep 5, 2015)

fumble said:


> Damn TWS, sorry to hear this...I have done the same exact thing (twice) sans the dog toy. That tailbone fracture is no joke. Please give your wife a (gentle) hug for me. I am so glad she got some relief from the cookies...these are the kind of stories I like to hear about them. Well, not that she fell of course  Wishing her a speedy recovery.
> 
> ...my daughter teases me that I even fall UP the stairs lol


 your up early today.


----------



## TWS (Sep 5, 2015)

so im about a month in on most strains. going to start straight Maxsea bloom from here out.


----------



## shhhmokey (Sep 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I think we need to take this back to outside
> View attachment 3491515 View attachment 3491516


I agree


----------



## shhhmokey (Sep 5, 2015)

AK47 from seed... how my girls have gowen!!!


----------



## TWS (Sep 5, 2015)

that's a full length of plywood on the fence


----------



## hexthat (Sep 5, 2015)

This clone from a clone from a clone from a clone from a clone from a clone of Lemon Larry OG cut still kicking ass.

To define clone is to say "It is an exact copy".



could have added a few more from a clone lol


----------



## ragieboyyy (Sep 5, 2015)

TWS said:


> that's a full length of plywood on the fence


Damnn thats a hugee bittch!!! But may I ask where u get thos trellis net thingys at looks easier then stringing em. i see lota pics of ppl wit em so gota be some what easy to find lol.. I'm jus lazy today an would rather ask yall then search the world wide web.. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ragieboyyy (Sep 5, 2015)

Raised the green house yesterday tho.. they got jus enough room now.. 

Before..



After..


What I used..


----------



## fumble (Sep 5, 2015)

TWS said:


> your up early today.


I'm usually 'up' about 7 or so everyday...figured if I could get on the computer early I could get out in the yard sooner  which I did. I did some tying over and opening lowers on a couple girls


----------



## 757growin (Sep 5, 2015)

ragieboyyy said:


> Damnn thats a hugee bittch!!! But may I ask where u get thos trellis net thingys at looks easier then stringing em. i see lota pics of ppl wit em so gota be some what easy to find lol.. I'm jus lazy today an would rather ask yall then search the world wide web..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


Amazon, home depot, Lowe's, any hydro store. Usually in 5'×5', 5'×15', 5'×30', but comes in all sizes and dimensions.


----------



## Six9 (Sep 5, 2015)

One thing for sure, from designing a micro grow, to managing an evolving greenhouse, bud lovers are pretty damn innovative. Damn fine work there wow.


----------



## TWS (Sep 5, 2015)

757growin said:


> Amazon, home depot, Lowe's, any hydro store. Usually in 5'×5', 5'×15', 5'×30', but comes in all sizes and dimensions.



ebay for me this year. 5 x 100 . got sums for next year. lol


----------



## 757growin (Sep 5, 2015)

TWS said:


> ebay for me this year. 5 x 100 . got sums for next year. lol


Dude the plywood one is huge!! That the kiddie pool 1? I can't believe you don't need more netting!


----------



## ragieboyyy (Sep 5, 2015)

Kinda dumb qustions but what size are the squares an what do I search to pull em up.. lol. 

@Six9 thanks, An Yee when we gota get something done for our girls we'll get er done one way or another..


----------



## TWS (Sep 5, 2015)

ragieboyyy said:


> Damnn thats a hugee bittch!!! But may I ask where u get thos trellis net thingys at looks easier then stringing em. i see lota pics of ppl wit em so gota be some what easy to find lol.. I'm jus lazy today an would rather ask yall then search the world wide web..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


 That's a good example of snap , break, bend , pull, top,tie etc. I split this bitch down the center stalk about 4 inches and pulled two main branches out of the sockets tying her over. Talk about a stomach dropping experience. Never skipped a beat or lost a branch. you could fill a green house with one plant if it's the right strain.


----------



## ragieboyyy (Sep 5, 2015)

She's huge! ! I use to jus always top em/ cut em.. but since trying the bend technique I'm a fan. Same as to toping but get to keep the part youd normally cut.. 
thank you for the tip  no homo tho lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TWS (Sep 5, 2015)

757growin said:


> Dude the plywood one is huge!! That the kiddie pool 1? I can't believe you don't need more netting!


 Yea that's the kiddie pool . If she's 8' plus wide she's 12' plus long. lots of super cropping and fat knuckle heal spots. Probably only have to tie up some lower branches that the netting didn't reach too. The stock is about the size of a 40 oz. lol. Im starting later next year. It's been a lot of work to keep them in check with fence height.. 3 rd year amended soil and not a whole heck of a lot of feeding. think I have only used one small tub of maxsea for vegg.


----------



## TWS (Sep 5, 2015)

ragieboyyy said:


> Kinda dumb qustions but what size are the squares an what do I search to pull em up.. lol.
> 
> @Six9 thanks, An Yee when we gota get something done for our girls we'll get er done one way or another..


 most guys support with cages and trellis netting. I think the squares are 4-5"

http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_nkw=Economy Trellis Support Netting 80 x 328 Roll&_itemId=251992311291


----------



## Six9 (Sep 5, 2015)

Here's an 4.5 foot Acapulco Gold, lots of green buds. Hope they get frosty, come on September sunny 80's..


----------



## TWS (Sep 5, 2015)

The plants can get so heavy that they will fall over out of the ground.


Im loving the weather right now and cool nights. Let's start stacking phatt !


----------



## TWS (Sep 5, 2015)

Six9 said:


> Here's an 4.5 foot Acapulco Gold, lots of green buds. Hope they get frosty, come on September sunny 80's..
> 
> View attachment 3493638 View attachment 3493639 View attachment 3493640 View attachment 3493641 View attachment 3493642 View attachment 3493643


 who's genetics is the Gold ? kinda fat leaves for a sativa ?


----------



## GroErr (Sep 5, 2015)

Some damn fine trees out there, nice work! Wishing we were legal here with a summer like this one. The 2x 10gal JTR x Blueberry deck ladies are lovin it. ~4 weeks to go or so, cool nights (50-60's) coming up next week. looking like the perfect storm for a smooth and early finish...



Cheers


----------



## Joedank (Sep 5, 2015)

TWS said:


> Yea that's the kiddie pool . If she's 8' plus wide she's 12' plus long. lots of super cropping and fat knuckle heal spots. Probably only have to tie up some lower branches that the netting didn't reach too. The stock is about the size of a 40 oz. lol. Im starting later next year. It's been a lot of work to keep them in check with fence height.. 3 rd year amended soil and not a whole heck of a lot of feeding. think I have only used one small tub of maxsea for vegg.


your small tub of 5-20-20 is like 500gallons of gen hydro waterbottles lol ... your crushing it this year !!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 5, 2015)

TWS said:


> does your puppies gots kongs ?


No just all sorts of toys cali destroys within the hour lol


----------



## Joedank (Sep 5, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> No just all sorts of toys cali destroys within the hour lol


thats the beauty of the KONG !!! a little peanut butter in there and its fun for days ... unless you have a collie..


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 5, 2015)

Guerrilla grow getting frosty


----------



## shhhmokey (Sep 5, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Some damn fine trees out there, nice work! Wishing we were legal here with a summer like this one. The 2x 10gal JTR x Blueberry deck ladies are lovin it. ~4 weeks to go or so, cool nights (50-60's) coming up next week. looking like the perfect storm for a smooth and early finish...
> View attachment 3493655
> View attachment 3493656
> 
> Cheers


Lookin mighty fine my friend!


----------



## Six9 (Sep 5, 2015)

TWS said:


> who's genetics is the Gold ? kinda fat leaves for a sativa ?


Barney's Farm, supposed to be 80% sativa. Yeah I thought those leaves looked fat. Looks more than 20% indica. I sampled some bud from an indoor girl farther along, no cure just dried for a couple days and it was very pine- like with deseil finish. I'm no expert and it was unripe bud, but it was interesting.


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 5, 2015)

TWS said:


> The kiddie pool / Headband
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work tws,they look great.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 5, 2015)

Joedank said:


> thats the beauty of the KONG !!! a little peanut butter in there and its fun for days ... unless you have a collie..


I think we have a version of the king but not an original its like a blue bone king but u put peanut butter ...gonna grab a couple proper kongs of ebay our mastiff will cut sick on them


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 5, 2015)

TWS said:


> ebay for me this year. 5 x 100 . got sums for next year. lol


Look great man...that headband is a perfect size i would aim for in my space available..8 ft high anywhere from 7-10ft wude would be a perfect fit.
You topped that one in the kiddie pool right ?


----------



## TWS (Sep 5, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> No just all sorts of toys cali destroys within the hour lol


 The Kong is indestructible. Just don't put your finger in it and play tugawar with a bull dog, specially if they like to shake their head. you'll have a broken finger for sure.


----------



## TWS (Sep 5, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Look great man...that headband is a perfect size i would aim for in my space available..8 ft high anywhere from 7-10ft wude would be a perfect fit.
> You topped that one in the kiddie pool right ?



oh yea Rube a lot of times , it's all so woven thru a 6ft diameter cage.
She was so cute as a kid. lol


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 5, 2015)

TWS said:


> oh yea Rube a lot of times , it's all so woven thru a 6ft diameter cage.
> She was so cute as a kid. lol


They grow up so fast


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 5, 2015)

TWS said:


> oh yea Rube a lot of times , it's all so woven thru a 6ft diameter cage.
> She was so cute as a kid. lol


Ill be doing the same with the wonder woman again but will concentrate more on topping than even last year...bout every two weeks for a 4 month veg yeah ? Or just when the tops are available ?


----------



## ToneTone320 (Sep 5, 2015)

Nothing huge here but would like to share one of my ladies


----------



## 757growin (Sep 5, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Ill be doing the same with the wonder woman again but will concentrate more on topping than even last year...bout every two weeks for a 4 month veg yeah ? Or just when the tops are available ?


With a 4 month month veg... after a month or so you will be able to top weekly or more


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 5, 2015)

757growin said:


> With a 4 month month veg... after a month or so you will be able to top weekly or more


Thanks.. i think i topped 6 times last season but know there was more to do but didnt


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 5, 2015)

757growin said:


> With a 4 month month veg... after a month or so you will be able to top weekly or more


Stop topping how long before flowering normally starts ?


----------



## nuggs (Sep 5, 2015)

finally got some stinkers going !


----------



## Moonwalk (Sep 5, 2015)

I've been away from home for several weeks. I was astounded at their size. The tallest ones are easily 9-10' tall, the smallest maybe five.


----------



## 757growin (Sep 5, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Stop topping how long before flowering normally starts ?


Anytime before will work.


----------



## Moonwalk (Sep 5, 2015)

Found one small stray male today, but everyone now is full blown or starting flowering.


----------



## Moonwalk (Sep 5, 2015)

Another flower. . I have about a dozen, maybe more, girls now. I think I'm going to be needing some more jars...


----------



## TWS (Sep 5, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Ill be doing the same with the wonder woman again but will concentrate more on topping than even last year...bout every two weeks for a 4 month veg yeah ? Or just when the tops are available ?


 you gotta spread em out early so all the new shoots wanna be tops.


----------



## TWS (Sep 5, 2015)

Moonwalk said:


> Another flower. . I have about a dozen, maybe more, girls now. I think I'm going to be needing some more jars...


 we use totes around these parts.


----------



## TWS (Sep 5, 2015)

757growin said:


> Anytime before will work.


 but how do you know ?


----------



## TWS (Sep 5, 2015)

I hate thumb nails and this POS site. If your gonna post a picture post a damn picture.


----------



## TWS (Sep 5, 2015)

Example.

P I C T U R E


----------



## Moonwalk (Sep 5, 2015)

TWS said:


> Example.
> 
> P I C T U R E


I haven't been able to get that to work, or I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## TWS (Sep 5, 2015)

you have to down load to a photo host like photo bucket or something. just FYI it was a general statement not directed at you in general. Half the time you try to open thumbnails here they don't open.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 5, 2015)

TWS said:


> we use totes around these parts.


Thats where i hope to be this year


----------



## papapayne (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Slimedog1 (Sep 5, 2015)

northeastmarco said:


> Real nice


Thanks.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 5, 2015)

My winter crop


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 6, 2015)

TWS said:


> you gotta spread em out early so all the new shoots wanna be tops.


Im with ya cheers...


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 6, 2015)

TWS said:


> you have to down load to a photo host like photo bucket or something. just FYI it was a general statement not directed at you in general. Half the time you try to open thumbnails here they don't open.


Photo host or bucket pffft....just upload normally works for me...u guys are backwards not australia MATE crikey


----------



## spilly1 (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## papapayne (Sep 6, 2015)

@spilly1 shes a beauty, what strain? hows she smell


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 6, 2015)

the Nigerian nightmare later pheno is real nice so far the early pheno sucked and got chopped early we lost 25 % due to early phenos that molded but the rest are looking good


----------



## spilly1 (Sep 6, 2015)

papapayne said:


> @spilly1 shes a beauty, what strain? hows she smell



The top one is a Purple Kush, the bottom two are random bagseed. Anyone's guess, could be the legendary local Texada Time Warp. 

The purple smells heavenly. Found a couple tiny spots of bud rot on her yesterday so she's coming down really soon. We had a drought here all summer and now the rains have returned. Really low Temps at night, morning dew and humidity is through the roof right now.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2015)

Now the fun stuff can start!


----------



## mushroom head (Sep 6, 2015)

So ugly you had to put a bag over her head?? Haha just jokes.


----------



## TWS (Sep 6, 2015)

how come you have popcorn bags on your plant ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2015)

TWS said:


> how come you have popcorn bags on your plant ?


Making seeds. I am crossing the sfv og to blueberry lotus, fireballs, and karma's og


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2015)

week 2 of the light dep


----------



## Livnthedrm (Sep 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> week 2 of the light dep


Very nice garden.


----------



## cowtown (Sep 6, 2015)

Okay here goes. First grow. Free seedlings from a friend so I figured I would give this a try. Apparently all female NYCD. Which I believe, this stuff smells like grapefruit and not a single male or hermie. I took clones from it to start much earlier next year. Also thanks to the site members here. I learned pretty much everything here about growing and how to clone.

Seedlings dropped off in June. 
 
July.
 
 
Today. September. 

I did some in pails and some in ground. The ones in ground are flowering much harder than the potted ones despite the same water and feed schedule. All pics are different plants. You can tell the in ground from the foot long bud tops and they all have at least four. Most have six. I experimented. Fimmed some and topped some. Great experience so far and damn it's hard to kill weed, one split in half in a storm so I used electric tape to hold it together and it is alive and one of my best plants. It was a lot more work than I thought it would be. Anyway here is a few shots. Way to many to post.


----------



## 757growin (Sep 6, 2015)

TWS said:


> The kiddie pool / Headband
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just saw the front page of the local paper.. had a picture with some nice dorado and just talking about how they are killing it with theses warm water fishes all the way up to the channel islands. Time to get some world class fishing on so cal!


----------



## shaggy340 (Sep 6, 2015)

6 more days to chop on the small cindys blue cheese.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2015)

Animal Cookies BBQ:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## spilly1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Late night. .. as mentioned yesterday found a couple trouble spots of the moldy plague on my girls due to the rainy weather returning so I'm cutting my losses before it gets out of control.. chopped half of my PK tonight. 

Picked a nice bouquet for y'all.


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Sep 7, 2015)

@cowtown. Nice job this is one of the few first time grows I see and actually smile!


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 7, 2015)

757growin said:


> Just saw the front page of the local paper.. had a picture with some nice dorado and just talking about how they are killing it with theses warm water fishes all the way up to the channel islands. Time to get some world class fishing on so cal!


Looks both "hot and cold" according to the dock totals.
http://socal.fishreports.com/dock_totals/index.php?date=09/06/2015
TMB-


----------



## 757growin (Sep 7, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Looks both "hot and cold" according to the dock totals.
> http://socal.fishreports.com/dock_totals/index.php?date=09/06/2015
> TMB-


Ah thanks for the correction, will notify the newspaper. Lols.


----------



## TWS (Sep 7, 2015)

San Diego dock totals


23 Boats25 Trips775 Anglers1399 Yellowfin Tuna, 448 Yellowtail, 413 Dorado, 371 Skipjack Tuna, 236 Rockfish, 107 Bluefin Tuna, 81 Calico Bass, 25 Bonito, 15 Sheephead, 7 Perch, 6 Sand Bass, 4 Barred Sand Bass, 3 Rubberlip Seaperch, 2 Lingcod, 1 Striped Marlin, 1 Halibut, 1 Barracuda, 1 Opah


----------



## 757growin (Sep 7, 2015)

TWS said:


> San Diego dock totals
> 
> 
> 23 Boats25 Trips775 Anglers1399 Yellowfin Tuna, 448 Yellowtail, 413 Dorado, 371 Skipjack Tuna, 236 Rockfish, 107 Bluefin Tuna, 81 Calico Bass, 25 Bonito, 15 Sheephead, 7 Perch, 6 Sand Bass, 4 Barred Sand Bass, 3 Rubberlip Seaperch, 2 Lingcod, 1 Striped Marlin, 1 Halibut, 1 Barracuda, 1 Opah


That's sounds like some world class so cal fishing! Holy christ


----------



## Smokin Slot (Sep 7, 2015)

Critical from RQS

headbud
things get pretty frosty 


Sticky side bud


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hope everyone is having a nice holiday


----------



## papapayne (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## blaze 57 (Sep 7, 2015)

White Russian just starting to form buds. Heated greenhouse northern eastern Washington state. Plant to the right is LSD.


----------



## blaze 57 (Sep 7, 2015)

Death Star


----------



## TWS (Sep 7, 2015)

very nice Blaze


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 7, 2015)

Lol I think I'm going to juice this in the juicer when it's done. Little midget is frosty AF though


----------



## chanceythegardener (Sep 7, 2015)

Mendo purple kush and Coca-Cola bonsai


----------



## BLVDog (Sep 7, 2015)

Tahoe.  Leeroy


----------



## Six50 (Sep 7, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> That things a beast. You shoulda got the yao ming for that big girl.


Wered u get that cut of mendo purp?? Would love a pink pistol strain


----------



## chanceythegardener (Sep 7, 2015)

Cloners Market in Seattle had them earlier in the year. I will rejuvenate her after bloom and let her be a mother. Watching her grow has been cool.


----------



## chanceythegardener (Sep 7, 2015)

This was on July 12. Naked


----------



## chanceythegardener (Sep 7, 2015)

readysetawesome said:


> I got 50 concrete cylinder bricks so I could raise the greenhouse up another foot. My biggest plants appear to be heading for an 8-9 foot finish.
> 
> Could you please tell me the make and model of this greenhouse? I really like it and think it would be a good fit for my style of growing.
> 
> ...


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 7, 2015)

greenhouse megastore has anything ya could ever want


----------



## bubblenut (Sep 8, 2015)

Update: day 60 
Think Different 
Blue Mammoth


----------



## Northofimjin (Sep 8, 2015)

a couple little colas


----------



## papapayne (Sep 8, 2015)

Looking awesome everyone!! I can definitely see, I should have started tarping my GH! Looks Like most mine are lagging ass.


----------



## BLVDog (Sep 8, 2015)

Tahoe  White widow  White widow  White widow  Holy grail. One of my favorites.


----------



## BLVDog (Sep 8, 2015)

Sage


----------



## shhhmokey (Sep 8, 2015)

AK 47. So far so good id think! Good lookin stuff out there all! Keep up the good work!


----------



## 757growin (Sep 8, 2015)

Held on to this revegg and glad I did! Lot of cleaning of the inner canopy but this girl has a tone of colas


----------



## shhhmokey (Sep 8, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3496111
> Held on to this revegg and glad I did! Lot of cleaning of the inner canopy but this girl has a tone of colas


Holly sheatttt, noicee!!


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 8, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3496111
> Held on to this revegg and glad I did! Lot of cleaning of the inner canopy but this girl has a tone of colas


beautiful reveg and guard dog


----------



## Marcshaun (Sep 8, 2015)

The mendo I got from florin wellness center in sac. The training day came from waterloo wellness in stockton


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 8, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3496111
> Held on to this revegg and glad I did! Lot of cleaning of the inner canopy but this girl has a tone of colas


id be happy with that for a "normal " plant 757...good thing you perservered with it


----------



## 757growin (Sep 8, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> id be happy with that for a "normal " plant 757...good thing you perservered with it


Hah. I'd be happy if that was a normal plant too!


Garden Boss said:


> beautiful reveg and guard dog


 Thanks man. He's half Rhodesian Ridgeback and half retirever. Only good at guarding the yard from the neighbors small dogs. Lols. Glad I got the girl dogs for gaurding cause he's more of the house dog. 


shhhmokey said:


> Holly sheatttt, noicee!!


Thanks man. Been a lot of hard work to get here, but so glad I am. Best harvest yet for me if I get it in successfully this fall. My summer crop was better then last year's fall crop! Hope everyone stays safe and set personal records.


----------



## Marcshaun (Sep 8, 2015)

Six50 said:


> Wered u get that cut of mendo purp?? Would love a pink pistol strain


Mendo came from florin wellness center in sac


----------



## chanceythegardener (Sep 8, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3496111
> Held on to this revegg and glad I did! Lot of cleaning of the inner canopy but this girl has a tone of colas


Very nice. Cool that you did this. I would be interested in your observed differences between this plant and one of the first flowered plants.


----------



## 757growin (Sep 8, 2015)

chanceythegardener said:


> Very nice. Cool that you did this. I would be interested in your observed differences between this plant and one of the first flowered plants.


It actually went into week 2/3 of flower then realized it was summer and started to reveg. I do plan to give what your mentioning a try over this winter and hopefully flower it a 2nd time come spring. I think @Mohican has revegg ed a fully flowered plant 3 times if my memory is right.


----------



## TWS (Sep 8, 2015)

flipping thunder storm and wind made for extra work today. it rained pretty darn good with wind on it too. wrong time of year for that crap.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 8, 2015)

TWS said:


> flipping thunder storm and wind made for extra work today. it rained pretty darn good with wind on it too. wrong time of year for that crap.


That sucks! Hope everytbing makes it ok


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 8, 2015)

Rain rain go away!


----------



## 757growin (Sep 8, 2015)

TWS said:


> flipping thunder storm and wind made for extra work today. it rained pretty darn good with wind on it too. wrong time of year for that crap.


Fmly just text me u guys got slammed. I could here and see the thunderstorms over the mtns but never got here. Weather forecast say maybe the next 2 days we may get some. Sorry dude. Hope the girls held up ok. He said crazy wind and flooding!


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 8, 2015)

These big grizzly buds don't like rain


----------



## Mohican (Sep 9, 2015)

Sorry about the hurricane weather out in the desert TWS. I hope your beautiful garden is holding up to it.

My sativa girls are loving the heat here in the city!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## readysetawesome (Sep 9, 2015)

chanceythegardener said:


> Could you please tell me the make and model of this greenhouse? I really like it and think it would be a good fit for my style of growing.


Yes, Home depot sells it, online only: http://www.homedepot.com/p/FlowerHouse-Conservatory-8-ft-x-8-ft-Pop-Up-Greenhouse-FHCV900/100377430

Basically a glorified tent, supported by 10 extra heavy duty tent poles, and covered with clear PVC.

A friend noted that it seems like it was made for covering one very large outdoor girl who lives right in the ground. It is light enough for 2 adults to lift up and move over an existing plant. I added this late in the season after panicking a bit about how late my huge, beautiful Jack Herer may finish.

It is not water tight: the seams leak and let water run down interior walls. But I have a rain-fly from a 3-person tent - perfect size - which is added on very wet days, and it completely solves that.

It will stand up to 45mph winds (I saw it do so) with all the ropes & stakes attached properly.


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 9, 2015)

I don't know how sturdy they are compared to this unit, but Google "Amazon Strong Camel greenhouse" and check out all the affordable options. Beats the hell out of $300 for a small, portable unit for temporary "rain coat" purposes. They have several models and sizes and you can view all kinds of other models and brands once you start looking on one page.


----------



## readysetawesome (Sep 9, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> I don't know how sturdy they are compared to this unit, but Google "Amazon Strong Camel greenhouse" and check out all the affordable options. Beats the hell out of $300 for a small, portable unit for temporary "rain coat" purposes.


Definitely, the pop-up greenhouse is not the ideal, best-made product IMO. There are better options. My problem was I needed a 10' peak to accommodate my ridicustretch, which was proving hard to find.


----------



## spilly1 (Sep 9, 2015)

Slow finishing random bagseedz. The sun has finally returned.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 9, 2015)

Right to left: Cheese Surprise on the end, dog kush behind me. Gogi OG next, then wet dreams, bay11 in the foreground in the 10 gallon grow bag. 


cheese surprise



10 gallon pots, left to right lemonshine, Cheesequake, bay11 haze


sour cherry on the end


----------



## Marcshaun (Sep 9, 2015)

One of my tops. They got a bunch. Training day is going to be finishing at about 10ft after the tops are fully developed. 
 
Very very very frosty


----------



## shaggy340 (Sep 9, 2015)

trimmed off some pop corn nugs off the small cindys blue cheese yesterday and made some griddle shatter super potent stuff.


----------



## 757growin (Sep 9, 2015)

Needing something a lil bigger then turkey bags this year.
"Bag the biggest birds"! Lols


----------



## shaggy340 (Sep 9, 2015)

And i took a little sample branch off the small cindys blue cheese today nice and frosty going to be good smoke.


----------



## TWS (Sep 9, 2015)

757growin said:


> Fmly just text me u guys got slammed. I could here and see the thunderstorms over the mtns but never got here. Weather forecast say maybe the next 2 days we may get some. Sorry dude. Hope the girls held up ok. He said crazy wind and flooding!


 got another humdinger today. haven't broke a branch yet just laying over the heavier flowers.

Tie em down.... tie em up. lol


----------



## 757growin (Sep 9, 2015)

TWS said:


> got another humdinger today. haven't broke a branch yet just laying over the heavier flowers.
> 
> Tie em down.... tie em up. lol


Yeah man we got a big dust/wind show and a couple drizzled mixed with thunder. Wish I had some rain to rinse mine. Lols


----------



## TWS (Sep 9, 2015)

shit , I just sprayed spinosad for worms on Saturday. it all got washed off now I presume. But yea, at least it will keep the dust down for a few days.


----------



## 757growin (Sep 9, 2015)

TWS said:


> shit , I just sprayed spinosad for worms on Saturday. it all got washed off now I presume. But yea, at least it will keep the dust down for a few days.


It's almost Saturday again I think they can handle it twice a week if you wanted to go that many times. I actually spray mine twice on the weekends. Only time i can.. seems to work well, like I get the ones I missed in round 1. Lols


----------



## shhhmokey (Sep 9, 2015)

Think we need a bud porn catagory haha.
( sorry if there is one i never checked )


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 9, 2015)

ABM the time is right for you to select a pic of the day


----------



## Rhizosphere (Sep 9, 2015)

hey guys trying something different this year my plants obviously have been growing for a long time now and doing very well. i just harvested an early crop and is drying. looks very nice and some of the best smelling bud ive grown. i was just looking to see what people think about what im trying and if i can do something a little better or not even waste my time with some of it. 

THIS IS HOW I GROW EVERY YEAR
i am growing out side in open soil i dig 3 x 3 ft. square 2 feet deep i have very nice soil and can dig to china i feel like . i use half the soil i took out and mix in pro mix for the rest then 20 pounds of worm castings and one cup of the following Alaskan Fish Bone Meal, Cotton Seed Meal, Valley Grown Alfalfa Meal, High Country Feather Meal, Naturally Mined Potassium Sulfate, Greensand, Cold Water Kelp Meal, Seaweed Extract Meal ,crab Meal , Bat Guano and 5 tablespoons of Sea 90 with is organic micro nutes and minerals.. i dont no if you guys know of xtreme tea brews but i mix up 5 gallons for every hole and put that in too i do this two weeks be for planting in it. and xtremes mycorrhizal mix the day be for i plant. and would just use good soft water with a ph of 6.5 and use the xtreme compost tea every four days.

THIS YEAR
i am using some GO and GH products toghter on top of my normal thing
THE GO PRODUCTS
bio thrive grow and bloom
bio root
bio weed
bio bud
bio marine
all feed at half the recommend strength ounce a week


THE GH PRODUCTS
floralicious plus witch is vegan
flora blend vegan too
again feed at half the recommend strength along with the GO products ounce a week

they seem to love it i feel i have everything covered even humic and fulvic acid with the GH products let me know what you guys think???


----------



## TWS (Sep 9, 2015)

sounds expensive ?


----------



## Rhizosphere (Sep 9, 2015)

like 5000 grand invested on dirt, pest prevention nutes and everything i needed for the year for the 30 plants i have. but i should yield over 5 - 6 pounds a plant for 20 of them. 10 were force flowered and pulled already yielding 2 - 3 pounds a peace so itll be worth it i hope. but yeah i dont know if it was worth the extra dough for the GH products. will find out when i smoke it and get some out to some friends!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 9, 2015)

readysetawesome said:


> Yes, Home depot sells it, online only: http://www.homedepot.com/p/FlowerHouse-Conservatory-8-ft-x-8-ft-Pop-Up-Greenhouse-FHCV900/100377430
> 
> Basically a glorified tent, supported by 10 extra heavy duty tent poles, and covered with clear PVC.
> 
> ...





Smidge34 said:


> I don't know how sturdy they are compared to this unit, but Google "Amazon Strong Camel greenhouse" and check out all the affordable options. Beats the hell out of $300 for a small, portable unit for temporary "rain coat" purposes. They have several models and sizes and you can view all kinds of other models and brands once you start looking on one page.


Damn that cost over half what i put in a proper greenhouse i can run year round and i have 13ft of head room! All my girls ended up between 8 and 10 ft
 Sunset Gorilla Glue #4


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 9, 2015)

Purge purge purge.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 9, 2015)

CBDFarm said:


> Purge purge purge.


Shit i need to get something for my nail soon! Looks great man


----------



## papapayne (Sep 9, 2015)

hey dr.d81, looks like your gorilla glue is deeper in the my GG is.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 9, 2015)

papapayne said:


> hey dr.d81, looks like your gorilla glue is deeper in the my GG is.


Tarp helped kick that shit in gear!


----------



## papapayne (Sep 9, 2015)

are you styil tarping?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 9, 2015)

Yea i have too. The neighbors still leave the light on.


----------



## TWS (Sep 9, 2015)

Rhizosphere said:


> like 5000 grand invested on dirt, pest prevention nutes and everything i needed for the year for the 30 plants i have. but i should yield over 5 - 6 pounds a plant for 20 of them. 10 were force flowered and pulled already yielding 2 - 3 pounds a peace so itll be worth it i hope. but yeah i dont know if it was worth the extra dough for the GH products. will find out when i smoke it and get some out to some friends!!


wheres your pics this year ?


----------



## Rhizosphere (Sep 10, 2015)

TWS said:


> wheres your pics this year ?


page 162 14 post down. and here are a few more of the force flowered. im gonna try to get out this weekend and get pics of the regular harvest. the plant by the shed is an island sweet skunk x romulan and got huge quick i just harvested it this last weekend and it was a bitch to cover. the ones being held by the green tape are skunk #1 clones i got from an old friend.and the last two are both banana kush with one cray purple pheno that almost has a sfv og kush smell to it.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2015)

@TWS - post some pics of the garden aftermath!

Akki chopped:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 10, 2015)

Quick garden walkthrough/close up. Some close ups arent the greatest, still getting used to my phone. 1080 is a must haha.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2015)

Beautiful garden!

My Christmas tree is coming along nicely:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 10, 2015)

shit mo you must have big arms with those weights


----------



## chanceythegardener (Sep 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @TWS - post some pics of the garden aftermath!
> 
> Akki chopped:
> 
> ...


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 10, 2015)

Lemon Blulanje
 

Mau-Mau by Blazing Pistileros
 

(Left to right) Panama Red, Strawberry Sour Diesel by Devil's Harvest, and mixed up Freebie.


----------



## shaggy340 (Sep 10, 2015)

heres some pics of all the ladies pic one is the mastodon hope she picks it up flowering pretty slow. number two and three dream queen is starting to get some nice buds on her. number four and five big cindys blue cheese and the small cindys blue cheese both doing great was going to chop the small one on the 12th but she for sure needs another week to fill out.


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 10, 2015)

Bubba Jurple  

Lemon Kush
   

Blue Dream x Mulanje "Blulanje"
 
Party Pic 

Purple Haze


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 10, 2015)

Everyone's gardens are looking beautiful! Keep it up, almost done!


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Sep 10, 2015)

I got one for ya...let me go get my camera


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## cannabiscult666 (Sep 10, 2015)

Second pic isblue dream...rest are Durban..


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Sep 10, 2015)

This fucker is insanely sensitive...I burned the shit outta her at 900 ppms and had to readjust her ph like 3 times....


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 10, 2015)

cannabiscult666 said:


> This fucker is insanely sensitive...I burned the shit outta her at 900 ppms and had to readjust her ph like 3 times....View attachment 3497366


 urrrrgh I have never been lucky enough to get a purple pheno. No matter how hard I try haha. She is beautiful.


----------



## BLVDog (Sep 10, 2015)

CBDFarm said:


> Purge purge purge.


just wondering how much trim/or bud did u use? i just like wax haha


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Sep 10, 2015)

That purple pistiled girl is nuken....trust me bud I'm from Durban....the pink pistiled one is a hybrid.neverevr evr seen one in south Africa outside with pink or purple pistiled ever..I lived there from 88 to 99


----------



## shaggy340 (Sep 10, 2015)

close up on the big cindys blue cheese buds already nice and frosty.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 10, 2015)

looking awesome everyone. @cannabiscult666 What are the dimensions on your greenhouse?


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 10, 2015)

BLVDog said:


> just wondering how much trim/or bud did u use? i just like wax haha


That was a nug run and I think that was about 10 OZ of material. Returns are generally 15-25 percent. Lots of factors.


----------



## ToneTone320 (Sep 10, 2015)

Week later. Mmm not much longer now!!!


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Sep 10, 2015)

Great gardens... Mines a little slow going but she is getting there 2 weeks into flower for bag seed she is lookin Fairly decent


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 10, 2015)

I got some more porn too! First two are Seawarp, The rest are white grizzly. And the last is Purple Pineberry. Whit grizzly is almost done


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 10, 2015)

Love me some tall gals (white widow x orange haze)


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2015)

@ruby fruit - I was working out hard. I had my bench press loaded and I was doing curls and dumbbells. Then one day I couldn't wipe my ass. I stopped bulking. Now I just work on light weights and reps. Unfortunately I have been slipping on the workouts and eating badly as of late.

Animal Cookies:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2015)

@mwine87 - your garden sounds familiar!!!


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Sep 11, 2015)

My green house is 22 x 65


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 11, 2015)

@Mohican, I do have to say thank you! I have never met you, yet I'm growing plants and seeds that passed through your fingers. The Blulanje have a greasy, sweet fuel aroma... One is bushier with much more bud sites while the other got bigger but lankier. The purple haze is awesome, still waiting on flowers though. 
You are going to the BBQ, yes?

@FLkeys1 is a super nice guy! He's the reason I have your crosses. Now, he's got some trees right now.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2015)

I am hoping I can get the time to go to the BBQ! I am glad to see any of my seeds being grown! Thank you!


----------



## Cuttdogg7 (Sep 11, 2015)

These are the Master Kush with about six more weeks to go. It was hard to get good pictures stuffed in the tent, this was the best I could do.    These are the OG Kush autos, will probably be chopping these down in less than a week, the buds have swelled up very nicely.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2015)

Nuggs & J's ....


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hope everyone has a great weekend! Going to San Diego to hang out in OB and Point Loma. Anyone down in those areas?


----------



## doubletake (Sep 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I am hoping I can get the time to go to the BBQ! I am glad to see any of my seeds being grown! Thank you!


Man U better get out there it was cool smokin that bubble with u out of the rig, me and the big guy hope to see you out there again hah!


----------



## doubletake (Sep 11, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Nuggs & J's ....


Sick pic guys!


----------



## doubletake (Sep 11, 2015)

Some fresh trim shatter I made came out super good I thought I should share and a pic of the girls.


----------



## shaggy340 (Sep 11, 2015)

here's a natural sunlight pic of some of the cindys blue cheese shatter made with butane then heat purged on the griddle till it stopped bubbling and I dried the popcorn in the oven at 200f and both the butane and herb got put in the freezer next time I will keep them in there longer for better results.


----------



## oragrow (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi,
This is my first year, these plants are afghan x black domina x skunk


----------



## Marcshaun (Sep 11, 2015)

Found this guy while I was canopy cleaning


----------



## nuggs (Sep 11, 2015)

doubletake said:


> Man U better get out there it was cool smokin that bubble with u out of the rig, me and the big guy hope to see you out there again hah!


Ditto Mo , be great to see again.


----------



## MrRare (Sep 11, 2015)

Day 49 of flower- Sour Tsunami- what a difference a week makes at this point!


----------



## MrRare (Sep 11, 2015)

Day 49- the ladies are starting to ripen nicely. Mystery seed from Diamonds and Dust collection.


----------



## MrRare (Sep 11, 2015)

Day 49 of Flower- this lady is looking ready to party! Mystery strain from Diamonds and Dust collection.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 11, 2015)

shhhmokey said:


> Think we need a bud porn catagory haha.
> ( sorry if there is one i never checked )


----------



## TWS (Sep 11, 2015)

oragrow said:


> Hi,
> This is my first year, these plants are afghan x black domina x skunk


your doing great !


----------



## TWS (Sep 11, 2015)

I probably can't do this every day but............







Bammmm !


"pic of the day"


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 11, 2015)

little late for the party 4 months vegged outdoor and 2nd week of flower its going to be a big haul buds everywhere  will post in 4 weeks some monster colas


----------



## Smokin Slot (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 12, 2015)

Every variety I grow outdoors in KY seems to be wooly af, as far as lots of vegetation, when compared to you California cats.


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 12, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Every variety I grow outdoors in KY seems to be wooly af, as far as lots of vegetation, when compared to you California cats.
> View attachment 3498391


looks like she re vegged on you. Looks like good smoke though.
TMB-


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Sep 12, 2015)

Really startin to like this bagseed plant lol.. It's inly 2 weeks flower and got some good trichs developing hoping to cut ur down October 15-20 before vancouver gets shit weather. Only things that's wierd to me is on some buds the pistil tips are slightly dying ? ...but anyway I live the main top/tops its gana be a fatty I'm hoping.. love this site learned a lot from certain people I think that really  no what there doing and some of you are close to me.. Here in a month or so I'll have the rest of my shit for indoor setup going.


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 12, 2015)

So I had to chop my biggest white grizzly tops yesterday. The relentless rain for 5 days didn't help them very much.
   
Here's what bud rot looks like for anyone that hasn't seen it before. Keep a close eye on your plants after rain. This shit shows up literally over night!


----------



## TWS (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 12, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> little late for the party 4 months vegged outdoor and 2nd week of flower its going to be a big haul buds everywhere  will post in 4 weeks some monster colas
> View attachment 3498225 View attachment 3498226 View attachment 3498227





Smidge34 said:


> Every variety I grow outdoors in KY seems to be wooly af, as far as lots of vegetation, when compared to you California cats.
> View attachment 3498391


I dunno although there are many things the influence veg one being sunlight of course others can be what times to actually put in the ground ,, mediums etc ..
I always am in awe how they get so nice in Cali but this year i think i found the right strain for my out door , and it was a pretty good season with only 1 short drought 
Being north of the 60 th parallel i can say for once i grown a tree comparable to my brothers down south lol she is a keeper strain next years plans are to put them in the ground when there already 3 foot bushes maybe i will tower there grows that is my goals lol i know she is going to be a huge yield buds are everywhere


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 12, 2015)

Funny how when growing MJ it becomes sorta a competition only competition i have is finding the right strain , and that it will finish before snow dump something that can handle cold temps and extreme hot ,, That is just my location up here in the north pole lol ..
From drought resistant to high RH as for light hrs i got cali beat big time i mean in may i am at almost 19 hrs of daylight where there only 14.5 weird huh and deep down inside i think i can out do them  
down fall its illegal or i would have 50 trees in a row where it would look killer like my brothers down south lol also my goals are to achieve 8 - 10 pound plants consistently now that would for sure give my brothers down south something to talk about lol


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Sep 12, 2015)

Dumped old soil from an indoor grow into my garden box in the winter and got a volunteer sprout from a dropped seed. Now this blue dream is feeling like a world record! J/J/k but it is 7 feet tall and at least 8feet wide with over 90 tops. Also in the box are 6 tomato plants, but they are getting choked by the blue dream.


----------



## hoonry (Sep 12, 2015)

what's up everybody? been outta the loop and I miss it here... anyway, a bit of chutzpah for ya here - my "no love" project of the summer. these clones of an unknown indica are growing in an old compost pile. I've given them absolutely nothing but water the whole way through, and won't feed them anything at all. My expectations are very low - I get only 4 hours of direct sun a day, and deer and teenagers dwell nearby... so I'm happy with anything I get and won't mind a bit if it's nothing, these plants are pure novelty. 
thankfully, that's not all I have...


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 12, 2015)

shhhmokey said:


> Think we need a bud porn catagory haha.
> ( sorry if there is one i never checked )


t


shaggy340 said:


> heres some pics of all the ladies pic one is the mastodon hope she picks it up flowering pretty slow. number two and three dream queen is starting to get some nice buds on her. number four and five big cindys blue cheese and the small cindys blue cheese both doing great was going to chop the small one on the 12th but she for sure needs another week to fill out.


those look really good man


----------



## hoonry (Sep 12, 2015)

I didn't have the startup materials for this season I would have liked to have had. I've seen a lot of good soil recipes here @TMB I'd love to try your's next year. So what does a fella do when he can't afford a lot of soil upfront? the solution I came up with was to start the plants in raised containers and add more soil as I could afford it. So, plants in 5 gallon containers were brought to my site in may and put into 10 gal plastic grow bags. once roots were well established a couple weeks later, I would take my plant, place on the clay ground, and quickly tack up a 3x3x1 box loosely held in place with rebar. about 10 cu ft to fill the box, then I slice off the grow bag and remove it. T-posts placed around the box holds fencing and breathable fabric. once the box has become rootbound, I pull the rebar and the boards out, add soil, and effectively "transplant" without the normal stress. As a bonus, when I pull the boards out, I can sprinkle powdered mycorhizzae (I use Oregonism) on the now exposed roots before I dump more soil in. 
Ideally, I'd start the season with 300 gal of soil per plant and add later if necessary.

however, this has enabled me to grow more than I originally thought I could, so I'm stoked. here's a sour d before and after 
chocolope


----------



## shhhmokey (Sep 12, 2015)

Its been pretty crapy weather here so i thought id make a makeshift greenhouse. Both ends are closeable and roll up when needed. Should do untill i build a realy 1 next summer. 

Gotta keep the girls warm,dry, and safe!


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 12, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> looks like she re vegged on you. Looks like good smoke though.
> TMB-


Yeah, she did go into a slight flower when she went from 24 hours to outside in May, but I've trimmed all the bullshit stuff out. What I'm talking about is the sheer number of leaves man, regardless of the strain, that I seem to get.. I see plants you Cali folks post pictures of that look almost like indoor, what with the lack of leaves. Maybe it just seems that way, but I can't help but wonder if it's somehow a product of the mega-humidity we get here. Just throwing darts.


----------



## Rhizosphere (Sep 12, 2015)

thats just cali man, the weather grows good outdoor herb here. cali has amazing genetics and the sheer number of people here that do it theres just bound to be a few that do it really well!! i haven't smokeed indoor in like 3 years cause we have so much outdoor that smokes better.


----------



## Rhizosphere (Sep 12, 2015)

feeding to much nitrogen at the wrong times can cause to much leaf like that to.


----------



## Rhizosphere (Sep 12, 2015)

hoonry said:


> what's up everybody? been outta the loop and I miss it here... anyway, a bit of chutzpah for ya here - my "no love" project of the summer. these clones of an unknown indica are growing in an old compost pile. I've given them absolutely nothing but water the whole way through, and won't feed them anything at all. My expectations are very low - I get only 4 hours of direct sun a day, and deer and teenagers dwell nearby... so I'm happy with anything I get and won't mind a bit if it's nothing, these plants are pure novelty. View attachment 3498623
> thankfully, that's not all I have...


bet itll be the best tasting bud you've ever grown!! its almost like no till growing.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 12, 2015)

Some og early flower


----------



## hoonry (Sep 12, 2015)

Rhizosphere said:


> bet itll be the best tasting bud you've ever grown!! its almost like no till growing.


YES! that is the hope. I've had low yielding, "neglected" weed in the past that was super delicious, as well as amazing-looking, well-fed...... turds, really, just turds, they looked awesome on the vine, smelled great, but the flavor was opposite of what you wanted, as was the buzz. why does our favorite lady lie to us sometimes?! she never lies - you gotta draw yer own conclusions, or - use the appropriate nutrient regime. I still struggle to understand how the chips fall where they do - I've had strains that taste bad when over-fertilized only to discover on the next run they taste shitty when properly flushed too - genetics I guess.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 12, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> So I had to chop my biggest white grizzly tops yesterday. The relentless rain for 5 days didn't help them very much.
> View attachment 3498469 View attachment 3498471 View attachment 3498472
> Here's what bud rot looks like for anyone that hasn't seen it before. Keep a close eye on your plants after rain. This shit shows up literally over night!View attachment 3498473View attachment 3498474 View attachment 3498475


Damn that sucks hope things dry up for you all that hard work then Mother Nature wants to be extra cruel to us ......that's the chance we take amongst many others lol


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 12, 2015)

I got brave and pulled the ladder out for a Purple Pineberry photoshoot. I went through and cleaned up most of the spindly insides today. @Garden Boss care to throw a number at her?


----------



## TWS (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Indacouch (Sep 12, 2015)

TWS said:


>


Those are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 12, 2015)

Yes they are! Maybe a pic of the day in there somewhere.


----------



## MrRare (Sep 12, 2015)

Looking very good TWS!


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 12, 2015)

yup looks awesome here is same strain as my tree grow i forced flowered mid summer actually was shocked how easy she took to flowering but if its any indication on how my tree will go i am going to have stupid sized nugs  
Sorry folks i am stoked being this is one of the first plants i got this big most of the time there like 4 - 5 feet tall max and getting a pound if i am lucky 
this is around 4 weeks forced flowered nugs are nice and my tree as of 15 mins ago lol going to have some nice colors check out last pic h but again i am at the north pole literally lol aha leaf tips purple this is from colder night temps down 4 degrees Celsius or 39.2 F


----------



## MrRare (Sep 12, 2015)

A walk in the garden with my many ladies!


----------



## TWS (Sep 12, 2015)

MrRare said:


> View attachment 3498751 A walk in the garden with my many ladies!



man those are some Phattys !


----------



## TWS (Sep 12, 2015)

I luv this size of plant


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 12, 2015)

That's a stout mofo.


----------



## Foothills (Sep 12, 2015)

Great job by everyone. Definitely some gorgeous ladies here.


----------



## Marcshaun (Sep 12, 2015)

Training day is moving along nicely I think. I would say probably about halfway there. The buds on these girls are gonna be huge. Even the stuff on the bottom that's supposed to be popcorn is dense and fat.....I'm happy wit these ladies.


----------



## Foothills (Sep 12, 2015)

Here's a couple of my ladies that are both getting close, but not yet. It's been a good year up in my neck of the woods. "Jack The Ripper" to the right and "Agent Orange" on the left.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 12, 2015)

Can't wait until these babies are done Like everyone here I'm sure. Lol


----------



## chanceythegardener (Sep 12, 2015)

TWS said:


>


skills dude


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 12, 2015)

TWS said:


>


Very Nice garden tdub. You need a higher fence!


----------



## TWS (Sep 12, 2015)

I have to start later


----------



## 757growin (Sep 12, 2015)

I vote bigger fence tdub!


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 12, 2015)

TWS said:


> I luv this size of plant


Ty you sir and TBH much easier to trim instead of a tree, i think next year i will do a bunch like this but in 25 gallon half drums air vented force flower them by tarpping mid summer or do like i did and throw in them garage block all windows to make it dark for 2 days then back out i shit you not i put her in dark for 48 hrs then first week outside for 12 then in dark for 12 after 1st week i just left it outside 16 hrs of light and she kept flowering with no glitch say 10 plants 5 - 7 oz plants nice mid summer harvest and 1 or 2 trees for end of season best part all i gave them is top dressing of fresh grass clippings on soil other then that rain water 
I really like this picture have blue berry strain in back ground vegging and this girl in flower lol


----------



## TWS (Sep 12, 2015)

I need to move out of the city. I think theres a code on 15 ft fences. lol


----------



## TWS (Sep 12, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> Ty you sir and TBH much easier to trim instead of a tree, i think next year i will do a bunch like this but in 25 gallon half drums air vented force flower them by tarpping mid summer or do like i did and throw in them garage block all windows to make it dark for 2 days then back out i shit you not i put her in dark for 48 hrs then first week outside for 12 then in dark for 12 after 1st week i just left it outside 16 hrs of light and she kept flowering with no glitch say 10 plants 5 - 7 oz plants nice mid summer harvest and 1 or 2 trees for end of season best part all i gave them is top dressing of fresh grass clippings on soil other then that rain water
> I really like this picture have blue berry strain in back ground vegging and this girl in flower lol View attachment 3498826View attachment 3498828 View attachment 3498829 View attachment 3498831 View attachment 3498832



way to light her fuse .


----------



## TWS (Sep 12, 2015)

Foothills said:


> Here's a couple of my ladies that are both getting close, but not yet. It's been a good year up in my neck of the woods. "Jack The Ripper" to the right and "Agent Orange" on the left.
> 
> View attachment 3498775



oh Shit !


----------



## TWS (Sep 12, 2015)

Marcshaun said:


> Training day is moving along nicely I think. I would say probably about halfway there. The buds on these girls are gonna be huge. Even the stuff on the bottom that's supposed to be popcorn is dense and fat.....I'm happy wit these ladies.
> View attachment 3498770 View attachment 3498771 View attachment 3498772




dammmmmn !


----------



## TWS (Sep 12, 2015)

757growin said:


> I vote bigger fence tdub!View attachment 3498825



or none at all.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Sep 12, 2015)

whens this room gonna be full of flower ?


----------



## papapayne (Sep 12, 2015)

ASAP. Gonna sulfur burn one more time, and do 2 more mite treatments, make sure all genetics are rooted, saved, then off to the races. A week probably.


----------



## CoughyTime (Sep 12, 2015)

Our second day of harvesting our Shaman's High hybrid. I really liked how fast these matured here in the northwest, I did put up a vinyl shelter for a week of rain but this hat weather returning once again settled the issue. They are ready!!!! With an appreciative young lady friend.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 12, 2015)

i will take one of her


----------



## shaggy340 (Sep 12, 2015)

ok chopped all the small stuff and some that was just not getting light off my small cindys blue cheese dried in the oven at 200f and this was a no trim run 69 grams nothing but buds ran two bottles of 7x butane both butane and bud chilled at -15 in deep freezer and getting ready to heat purge at 134f or below on the griddle will take pics of the finished product have a good night all.


----------



## james murphy (Sep 12, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea i have too. The neighbors still leave the light on.


straight up sabotage..get u a blow gun..lol


----------



## TWS (Sep 12, 2015)

Well....... I had pic of the day all figured out but decide to go from last post so as not to miss anything......... Well Damn ! Excellent Photography and great flowers


----------



## CoughyTime (Sep 12, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> i will take one of her


You would _really_ want her if you saw the rest of the photos I took of her!


----------



## TWS (Sep 12, 2015)

" Pic of the day " !


----------



## TWS (Sep 12, 2015)

Frikin stole the show ! . that's my new wall paper 

The picture came out great. looks professionally done. The green house lites it up really well. Good job


----------



## TWS (Sep 13, 2015)

You can only win once a week with a stunt like that .  Can you ask her for red hair and a different strain next week ?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 13, 2015)

@TWS - Thanks for the garden update! Looks like it survived the hurricane just fine


----------



## CoughyTime (Sep 13, 2015)

TWS said:


> Frikin stole the show ! . that's my new wall paper
> 
> The picture came out great. looks professionally done. The green house lites it up really well. Good job


LOL. Well you can be sure it wasn't a cell phone picture.


----------



## Letstrip (Sep 13, 2015)

Hey everyone haven't been on in ages been really busy with work and life n you know how it is! Some stunning plants on here for sure great stuff. Were starting to wind up for the southern hemisphere season soon so I will be contributing. Running clones of a friend this season Im not sure of the strain but its really good weed my guess is itl be a white widow or ak47 or white rhino, something like that. Would like to have brought some seeds again but due to my current circumstances that just wont be possible however I can put more focus into two plants this season instead of 6. Bigger holes more water per plant seeing as they wont have to share with 4 other plants like last season. So all in all less plants but great quality is my goal! Will keep you all informed from here on


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 13, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Hey everyone haven't been on in ages been really busy with work and life n you know how it is! Some stunning plants on here for sure great stuff. Were starting to wind up for the southern hemisphere season soon so I will be contributing. Running clones of a friend this season Im not sure of the strain but its really good weed my guess is itl be a white widow or ak47 or white rhino, something like that. Would like to have brought some seeds again but due to my current circumstances that just wont be possible however I can put more focus into two plants this season instead of 6. Bigger holes more water per plant seeing as they wont have to share with 4 other plants like last season. So all in all less plants but great quality is my goal! Will keep you all informed from here on


Sounds gd man gd luck !!


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 13, 2015)

CoughyTime said:


> You would _really_ want her if you saw the rest of the photos I took of her!


 lol i still just need her for about 1 - maybe 2 mins


----------



## myizm (Sep 13, 2015)

Can anyone tell me what these eggs are from?


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 13, 2015)

https://www.google.com/search?q=moth+eggs&rlz=1C1ASUM_enUS569US569&espv=2&biw=1904&bih=939&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAWoVChMIhobAkan0xwIVSjWICh3zhQn7


Jar them up, find out exactly what they are!! Look like moth eggs to me, but I have never seen a cluster like that one WOW. AKA Bud worms.


----------



## myizm (Sep 13, 2015)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=moth eggs&rlz=1C1ASUM_enUS569US569&espv=2&biw=1904&bih=939&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAWoVChMIhobAkan0xwIVSjWICh3zhQn7
> 
> 
> Jar them up, find out exactly what they are!! Look like moth eggs to me, but I have never seen a cluster like that one WOW. AKA Bud worms.


Good idea. First time for me too.


----------



## myizm (Sep 13, 2015)

That was the only leaf.....here is a bud.


----------



## Six9 (Sep 13, 2015)

757growin said:


> Needing something a lil bigger then turkey bags this year.View attachment 3496696
> "Bag the biggest birds"! Lols


wow great idea, are these for transporting, storage, other? I've seen turkey cooking bags, they're kinda "crispy," I could see them doing very well in transporting field trimmed buds.


----------



## Six9 (Sep 13, 2015)

Finally a break in the weather! Come on September.. sunny days, less humidity and milder temps please


----------



## hoonry (Sep 13, 2015)

haha I don't ususally like to show off where I've gotten it wrong. however, this is for the sake of showing just how quickly plants can get ravaged by deer when left unprotected. These plants got stripped to nuthin' overnight. This is season 6 for me in this location, every one of the 5 previous years and I never lost anything that wasn't fenced in to deer. A few days before it happened, I top-dressed everything with blood meal, hoping that in addition to feeding the plants it would frighten off herbivores.... they must be damn hungry this year! Thankfully all the damage I took was on "kicker" plants of unknown bagseed that I neither loved nor tended as much as the plants I do know.


----------



## Six9 (Sep 13, 2015)

hoonry said:


> haha I don't ususally like to show off where I've gotten it wrong. however, this is for the sake of showing just how quickly plants can get ravaged by deer when left unprotected. These plants got stripped to nuthin' overnight. This is season 6 for me in this location, every one of the 5 previous years and I never lost anything that wasn't fenced in to deer. A few days before it happened, I top-dressed everything with blood meal, hoping that in addition to feeding the plants it would frighten off herbivores.... they must be damn hungry this year! Thankfully all the damage I took was on "kicker" plants of unknown bagseed that I neither loved nor tended as much as the plants I do know. View attachment 3499043 View attachment 3499044 View attachment 3499045 View attachment 3499046 View attachment 3499049


that sucks man, damn look how careful they were. damn sorry for your loss


----------



## hoonry (Sep 13, 2015)

Six9 said:


> that sucks man, damn look how careful they were. damn sorry for your loss


thanks for the sympathy! not such a big deal, like it would have been on one of my pampered clones. What really surprised me is how much flower got eaten, I used to think they favored the leaves but these guys were fairly indiscriminate. what I don't understand is what happened to the trellis netting I had draped over the plant in the firtst pic - maybe it got snagged on antlers?


----------



## Six9 (Sep 13, 2015)

hoonry said:


> - maybe it got snagged on antlers?


yep probably so. Yeah they were hungry, maybe a family. nothing left. I found this braided green 80lb test shipped straight from China, doesn't catch light, can get up to 1000 meters cheap. Mixed opinions on using it I'm sure, but I think they steer clear if nicely deployed


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 13, 2015)

DNAs Kushberry
  

Unknown Strain


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 13, 2015)

TGAs Chernobyl
  

TH Seeds' Critical Hog


----------



## james murphy (Sep 13, 2015)

did u have any hermaphrodite problems w ur critical...


----------



## shaggy340 (Sep 13, 2015)

heres the cleaned up wax mixed with 91 percent rubbing alcohol to insure all butane was removed added time but worth the wait may not be shatter but it's good and has a honey color weighed nine grams on the parchment paper.


----------



## BLVDog (Sep 13, 2015)

myizm said:


> Can anyone tell me what these eggs are from?View attachment 3499020


that shit looks gnarly i say u spray it with spinosad lol


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 13, 2015)

Porn!! "I feel 7 again, waiting for presents on christmas!!!!" hahahaha


----------



## MrRare (Sep 13, 2015)

How can you call it outdoor if it is grown in a greenhouse?
Outdoor means Outdoor!


----------



## MrRare (Sep 13, 2015)

Buzz
What is the strain you posted above?
That is one frosted lady!


----------



## oragrow (Sep 13, 2015)

hi, here is my other plant BASH ( Amnesia (Core's Cut)/Danish Gold X Blue Satellite 2.2 (breeder Steve))

smells great , blueberries ,


----------



## Moonwalk (Sep 13, 2015)

I think I'm about five weeks into flowering. (I was gone for six weeks so not sure when first appeared. This is Af-Goo, an Afghan Kush x Maui Wowie cross.


----------



## Moonwalk (Sep 13, 2015)

Here are x few of my girls. These are over ten feet tall.


----------



## Rhizosphere (Sep 13, 2015)

here is a lemon skunk x train wreck cross in my fall harvest garden i will post a different strain everyday or and i can find the time to take some more pictures.the last picture isn't the best but it is a big bud!!


----------



## Rhizosphere (Sep 13, 2015)

thought a be for and after shot would be fun!! this is the iss x romulan cross i did the light dep on i posted a week ago or so!


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Sep 13, 2015)

Rhizosphere said:


> here is a lemon skunk x train wreck cross in my fall harvest garden i will post a different strain everyday or and i can find the time to take some more pictures.the last picture isn't the best but it is a big bud!!





Rhizosphere said:


> thought a be for and after shot would be fun!! this is the iss x romulan cross i did the light dep on i posted a week ago or so!


Chunky buds! They look tasty!


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Sep 13, 2015)

Cherry pie upfront to the left and blue dream to the right. The colas have arrived!


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 13, 2015)

Last year.. September 22nd
 


This year.. September 11th


----------



## Rhizosphere (Sep 13, 2015)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Last year.. September 22nd
> View attachment 3499566
> View attachment 3499567
> 
> ...


thats how its done man i just got a boner!!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 13, 2015)

I heard a Fleetwood Mac song on the radio today & it reminded me why I enjoy watching college football so much..


----------



## TWS (Sep 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @TWS - Thanks for the garden update! Looks like it survived the hurricane just fine


 No broken branches Mo.


----------



## Smokin Slot (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## chanceythegardener (Sep 14, 2015)

myizm said:


> Can anyone tell me what these eggs are from?View attachment 3499020


This looks like some exotic sushi roll.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 14, 2015)

bay11 haze


\gogi og


dog



cheese surprise #1









wet dreams 


cherry pie on the left wet dreams on right



Afghani x hindu kush in gallons and blueberry lotus in solo cups


veg tent


back left - dog then wet dreams on the right rear gorilla glue front left corner blueberry lotus to the right


back row all afghani x hindu front row - cheese surprise#1 - afghani - cheese surprise #3


some Ak47s, GG#4, cheeses, etc.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 14, 2015)

so
ur Cherry can you say purple 




lemonshine #2


lemonshine #4


cherry pie


gorilla glue



groupie love


wet dreams


----------



## papapayne (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## BLVDog (Sep 14, 2015)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Last year.. September 22nd
> View attachment 3499566
> View attachment 3499567
> 
> ...


thats whats up truly inspiring fuck thats nice


----------



## shaggy340 (Sep 14, 2015)

here's some better looking pics of the cindys blue cheese wax after a good freezing.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## sauceulike (Sep 14, 2015)

Almost there!!!


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Sep 14, 2015)

papapayne said:


> so
> ur Cherry can you say purple
> 
> 
> ...


I love purple strains like that. I haven't really grown any though


----------



## BLVDog (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## james murphy (Sep 14, 2015)

lookin really good folks...


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 14, 2015)

The wife and I hanging with friends at their camp on the lake.
 
I think my wife saw it coming, I was oblivious.!


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 14, 2015)

james murphy said:


> did u have any hermaphrodite problems w ur critical...


Not last year, that I remember.. But last year they grew ALOT differently! They were fatter and taller.

This year(knock wood) Ive not seen any nanners or sacks under ANY buds. I admit, them being guerrilla grown, I dont often get the chance to check them out very thoroughly. 
We gotta be in and out.


----------



## myizm (Sep 14, 2015)

ProfessorChaos420 said:


> Not last year, that I remember.. But last year they grew ALOT differently! They were fatter and taller.
> 
> This year(knock wood) Ive not seen any nanners or sacks under ANY buds. I admit, them being guerrilla grown, I dont often get the chance to check them out very thoroughly.
> We gotta be in and out.


Critical hog did great for me last year..real productive and smelled like fruit punch. I did have a problem with botrytis though(they are so dense)


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 14, 2015)

myizm said:


> Critical hog did great for me last year..real productive and smelled like fruit punch. I did have a problem with botrytis though(they are so dense)


I fought it off pretty well, last year. Right at the end, they started getting alot of grey mold in the inners on my lower branches. By the time it got bad, we were seeing milky with a few ambers. They were there.


----------



## 757growin (Sep 14, 2015)

Space dawg.. week 15


----------



## Marcshaun (Sep 14, 2015)

One of my lower branches from the training day.... I thought all that was supposed to be popcorn buds? Oh well I'll take it.lol that's a hammer handle


----------



## Cpappa27 (Sep 14, 2015)

papapayne said:


> so
> ur Cherry can you say purple
> 
> 
> ...


How long do you think the majority have left till their done?


----------



## TWS (Sep 15, 2015)

" pic o the day"

You could hang this pic in the office, bathroom, conference room.. lol


----------



## MrRare (Sep 15, 2015)

TWS
I can't see your pic of the day .
The post shows a blue rectangle with a red X through it.
Any ideas what is going on?


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 15, 2015)

Your internet connection.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2015)

Couple of greenhouse pics i took when i untarped this morning
  
The fucking gorilla glue forest on this end


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 15, 2015)

Raining like crazy this morning in Riverside County. We need the water... But my ladies are getting beat up and soaked. My lemon kushes are a few weeks from done, and getting heavy. I really hope this doesnt make everything too moist, its been so dry and then RAIN! Hopefully I wont have mold issues. :/


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> Raining like crazy this morning in Riverside County. We need the water... But my ladies are getting beat up and soaked. My lemon kushes are a few weeks from done, and getting heavy. I really hope this doesnt make everything too moist, its been so dry and then RAIN! Hopefully I wont have mold issues. :/


Yea we are going to get it tomorrow. I am lucky i will close mine up and turn the fans a dehumidifiers up.


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 15, 2015)

And i think my garden is fucked. I didnt support my plants well enough, they are weighed down and wind blown. Broken tops and limbs. And the rain just keeps coming. Super bummer. Im expecting the worst.


----------



## spilly1 (Sep 15, 2015)

Yeah "southern BC is expected to have the hot dry drought weather last until October " they said... . They were so wrong. Lucky I have a gazebo to move the girls into at night and when the rain comes. It's becoming a pain in the ass but I think it's helped stave off mold. I'm still learning so much every year.

I think if I pruned enough off of the two I chopped a week and a half ago, created a little more airflow, and was more dilegent about getting them under cover I wouldn't have had to chop early.

Here's the two random bad seeds that are left


----------



## ToneTone320 (Sep 15, 2015)

Random bag seed getting anxious!


----------



## Six50 (Sep 15, 2015)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Porn!! "I feel 7 again, waiting for presents on christmas!!!!" hahahaha View attachment 3499339View attachment 3499340 View attachment 3499341


Wat strains are those??


----------



## Six50 (Sep 15, 2015)

papapayne said:


>


Is that puple, cherry pie? An wered u get that cut love me some of tht


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 15, 2015)

Nice weather again.


----------



## OZAK47 (Sep 15, 2015)

Just got this 5 days delivery single seeds and try this and see what's up, maybe some outdoor next seasom


----------



## readysetawesome (Sep 15, 2015)

I've hybridized my greenhouse grow with a 1000w DE bulb running @ 75% for cloudy/overcast days.  

Cloudy days? My girl scout in the greenhouse doesn't care any more! lots of ventilation, no problems with heat: clocked the canopy at around 80F.

once the girl scout in the foreground finishes I'm going to remount the light way up top for my later finishing strains.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 15, 2015)

Six50 said:


> Is that puple, cherry pie? An wered u get that cut love me some of tht


Not 100% sure which one you are asking about. The very purple one is sour cherry by breeders boutique. I also have cherry pie, which is the "bay area cut" or forum cut. The cut I have is sourced from doubleJJ.


----------



## mushroom head (Sep 15, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Not 100% sure which one you are asking about. The very purple one is sour cherry by breeders boutique. I also have cherry pie, which is the "bay area cut" or forum cut. The cut I have is sourced from doubleJJ.


I was curious about the very purple one as well, it's beautiful. Thanks!


----------



## TWS (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## BBbubblegum (Sep 15, 2015)

My girls were looking good untill a storm fucked the biggest one up. she looks sad, hope she recovers


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 15, 2015)

My girls are getting frosty.........everyone's gardens look really nice good job guys all of you


----------



## 757growin (Sep 15, 2015)

TWS said:


>


They all look killer but pic 2 is a wow pic for aure! Had some master kush crumble that's hitting me hard! Nice work all around farmer/fisherman.


----------



## Six50 (Sep 15, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Not 100% sure which one you are asking about. The very purple one is sour cherry by breeders boutique. I also have cherry pie, which is the "bay area cut" or forum cut. The cut I have is sourced from doubleJJ.


the sour cherry is the one I been lookin for please tell me u saved a cut lol


----------



## MrRare (Sep 15, 2015)

The rain is wreaking havoc on my ladies.
They are one to two weeks from ripe and cannot support the added water weight.
Spent four hours tying up massive colas that just could not take the weight.
Praying for sunshine and low humidity!


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 15, 2015)

Storm damage update! Worked all day, couldnt do anything to fix the damage until after sundown. I went out there with a flash light, twine, and scissors. Everything was splayed out, heavy with water. Some of the tops were down near the ground, Some branches were peeled down the stems like banana peels. I tied up what i could, supported with a chair or tomato cage... The bushes got tied up at the bases and look like bouquets of bud. I dont think ill lose too much, i definitely over reacted. Ill have pics up in a day or two. Hope the storms brings the needed water and hope everyone's more prepared than i was. The flowers are looking lovely, by the way. Keep up the Bud Porn!


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 15, 2015)

MrRare said:


> The rain is wreaking havoc on my ladies.
> They are one to two weeks from ripe and cannot support the added water weight.
> Spent four hours tying up massive colas that just could not take the weight.
> Praying for sunshine and low humidity!


Hope the garden recovers. I feel your pain.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2015)

Six50 said:


> the sour cherry is the one I been lookin for please tell me u saved a cut lol


He has some in the cloner with out roots still but i can get another cut from the guy i got it from. I would get seeds because there are better phenos.


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 15, 2015)

Went back out to my patch today...


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Sep 16, 2015)

"Pic of the day"


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 16, 2015)

Six50 said:


> Wat strains are those??



Gsc, fire og and animal cookies


----------



## myizm (Sep 16, 2015)

Tangie ghost train haze 4 hours of direct sunlight.


----------



## myizm (Sep 16, 2015)

Bud shot


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Sep 16, 2015)

Pineapple haze 32 days from seed.


----------



## myizm (Sep 16, 2015)

Also tgth


----------



## BBbubblegum (Sep 16, 2015)

Here's the losses so far


----------



## TWS (Sep 17, 2015)

"pic of the day"


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 17, 2015)

White grizzly and Blackwidow.


----------



## ragieboyyy (Sep 17, 2015)

Why are my girls so far behind then others. . Is cause up in eastern Washington state? Last year they were done Mid Oct.. now I'm thinking end of Oct lol.. but from the looks of everything I think in did win my russet battle 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## spilly1 (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## papapayne (Sep 17, 2015)

lemonshine #4


----------



## countrypickle (Sep 17, 2015)

Very Envious of some of the super growers on here.. But definelty learned a lot in the couple years I been at it.
"Lorretta" was planted July 10 ( 6 inch clone ..supposedly green crack..was given to me). She was planted sideways( almost laying on the ground) totally accidentally.. she blew over when she was young.. I was away,when returned she healed herself and was growing like mad..so I left it be,.,, this is wut I got




.
Being up in Northern Canada..I'm wayyyy behind u fine folks..looking at a late finish.. so I am building a temp greenhouse to keep Lorretta warm till shes done giving "birth"









Congrats to all .. Hopefully I can compare at the end somewhat to u grower gods 
CP


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 17, 2015)

spilly1 said:


> View attachment 3501913 View attachment 3501914


1:40 pm here and I'm putting in my vote in for "Picture of the day" here. She's a BEAUTY!
TMB-


----------



## Six50 (Sep 17, 2015)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Gsc, fire og and animal cookies


Got Any cuts


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 17, 2015)

Haters gonna hate


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3502150 Haters gonna hate


Wtf ?


----------



## 757growin (Sep 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3502150 Haters gonna hate


Man that blows! Fight that shit in court long enough to crop at least. Sorry bro for you and your family.


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 17, 2015)

Trainwreck


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3502150 Haters gonna hate


That's some straight up bullshit. Hope you can fight it.. Legality and everything.


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3502150 Haters gonna hate


I guess that "dream" just became a fucken nightmare.
Sorry for the bad news bro, I'm sure you got a 30 day notice, that'll get you till mid October, if you can drag it out another 30 days on top of the 1st 30 days (60 total), that should get you through harvest (mid November).
Good luck Dr., I'll be pulling for you.
TMB-


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 17, 2015)

Sonofabitch!!! Sorry @Dr.D81 I hope that you can ride it out and sort out something quick in the meantime.  @TWS You are doing great with the Pic of the Day and if you want to keep doing it that's cool. If not I can start doing it. I have been through some shit over the last month resulting in some very long days but I believe that I am back on track now.  

Great FUCKING pics everyone! This thread has gone way past my expectation and imagination! Congrats to the tarp pullers, guerilla growers, yurt livers, tent soldiers and everyone else growing this wonderful plant. Huzzah to EVERYONE! 

I leave you with my annual harvest video to kick off the end of the season!!!!!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Back from Alaska cruise that included 4 days on land and 7 days at sea.. Such a awesome place.. Big big thank you to @mwine87 for coming by each day to feed Olivia our cat and water the indoor and outdoor plants. So happy to find someone I can trust with my plants and take care of the home while we were gone.. Plants grew huge while I was gone and buds got fat!! Here is Jurple X jilly bean looking super cool, love the leaves..I will post more of the in and outdoor plants in the next few days..


----------



## shhhmokey (Sep 17, 2015)

Cant wait!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3502150 Haters gonna hate


Thats fucked up dude. Passing along some good karma to you and yuor family and hope you can stall enough to finish all the hard work you put in. 

What is wrong with people....


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 17, 2015)

My friends call me the master grower


----------



## TWS (Sep 17, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Sonofabitch!!! Sorry @Dr.D81 I hope that you can ride it out and sort out something quick in the meantime.  @TWS You are doing great with the Pic of the Day and if you want to keep doing it that's cool. If not I can start doing it. I have been through some shit over the last month resulting in some very long days but I believe that I am back on track now.
> 
> Great FUCKING pics everyone! This thread has gone way past my expectation and imagination! Congrats to the tarp pullers, guerilla growers, yurt livers, tent soldiers and everyone else growing this wonderful plant. Huzzah to EVERYONE!
> 
> I leave you with my annual harvest video to kick off the end of the season!!!!!



Please do. thank you.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 17, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> View attachment 3502257 View attachment 3502259
> 
> My friends call me the master grower


gotta be pic of the day in the elite class


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 17, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> View attachment 3502257 View attachment 3502259
> 
> My friends call me the master grower


You should call her Ms. Bluntsworth! LOL


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 17, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> View attachment 3502257 View attachment 3502259
> 
> My friends call me the master grower


Baller.


----------



## MrRare (Sep 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3502150 Haters gonna hate


Dr81
What is the stated default or cause of action for the notice of termination?
I assume you have a lease with a stated term correct?


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 17, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> You should call her Ms. Bluntsworth! LOL


Lol serious huh. I just couldn't give up on her. Probably won't even cure it. Just dry n smoke it.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Gave the ladies a shot of maxsea today.. 


 
Mulanje cross.

 
Malmo. 



Mulanje cross 



Blue dream


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 17, 2015)

Big thank you to everyone for your well wishes
Yea it could be worse really. We will be able to finish the outdoor like @treemansbuds said. Then we will most likely buy land and a trailer to make it till we can build. @papapayne and i have already been looking this will just keep us on it hard. What happened is the people nextdoor moved out and they have to rent that place now. Fuck them i put a stop payment on the $1045 check i dropped off this morning and we read our lease very carefully be for we moved in. They really have no grounds to do this but we were ready to go anyway.


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Big thank you to everyone for your well wishes
> Yea it could be worse really. We will be able to finish the outdoor like @treemansbuds said. Then we will most likely buy land and a trailer to make it till we can build. @papapayne and i have already been looking this will just keep us on it hard. What happened is the people nextdoor moved out and they have to rent that place now. Fuck them i put a stop payment on the $1045 check i dropped off this morning and we read our lease very carefully be for we moved in. They really have no grounds to do this but we were ready to go anyway.


Blunts blazing while moving..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 17, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Blunts blazing while moving..


Hell yea going to be double fisting that shit with a big smile on my face


----------



## spilly1 (Sep 17, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> 1:40 pm here and I'm putting in my vote in for "Picture of the day" here. She's a BEAUTY!
> TMB-
> 
> View attachment 3501987



Shucks. Thanks buds. Again, random bagseed. No idea what she is, besides beautiful.


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 18, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Back from Alaska cruise that included 4 days on land and 7 days at sea.. Such a awesome place.. Big big thank you to @mwine87 for coming by each day to feed Olivia our cat and water the indoor and outdoor plants. So happy to find someone I can trust with my plants and take care of the home while we were gone.. Plants grew huge while I was gone and buds got fat!! Here is Jurple X jilly bean looking super cool, love the leaves..I will post more of the in and outdoor plants in the next few days..
> 
> 
> View attachment 3502176 View attachment 3502178


No problem! It was my pleasure!  Olivia is an awesome cat! Loves to get her head scratched, but too much and she'll turn without a warning! The monster plants you have gave me something to aspire for. I'm sorry I couldn't save that limb on your monster BD. I really did my best to tie it back up and secure it. At least it was only a small dent in the overall garden. That storm we had was a bitch!


----------



## MrRare (Sep 18, 2015)

ABM
Thanks for sharing the classic Judy Garland "harvest" clip. That movie is an oldie from the 1940's and that clip is especially funny when you put it in to the context of what we farmers do.
I would love to see a satire with that music running during the many monster size harvests taking place right now in Northern Cal!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 18, 2015)

Who else forgets they stash cured weed places....bonus tonite these havnt been opened for minimum 14 weeks


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 18, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3502492 Who else forgets they stash cured weed places....bonus tonite these havnt been opened for minimum 14 weeks


LOL Found these yesterday. 2012....


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 18, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3502492 Who else forgets they stash cured weed places....bonus tonite these havnt been opened for minimum 14 weeks


Those jars are glowing like kryptonite.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 18, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> No problem! It was my pleasure!  Olivia is an awesome cat! Loves to get her head scratched, but too much and she'll turn without a warning! The monster plants you have gave me something to aspire for. I'm sorry I couldn't save that limb on your monster BD. I really did my best to tie it back up and secure it. At least it was only a small dent in the overall garden. That storm we had was a bitch!


The limb looked bigger then it was so it was not really a big loss. Thank you for taking the time to tie up the limb!! I am going to make sure all the plants are supported today, they are calling for another rain next week!! 
Olivia is a great kitty but she does have a wild side that makes everyday a adventure with her.. 

Took this shot of the Malawi X Mozabique this morning from the upstairs window..


----------



## norcal mmj (Sep 18, 2015)

Well the garden is coming along. I'm only feeding organic and veganic products to it. Here's 2 shots of space candy, she is going to finish first from the looks of her. 
 This one is Royal kush.


----------



## West Coast Comatose (Sep 18, 2015)

Haven't posted in awhile I did 15 outdoors!
 
Seed from last year
Another seed from last year fire og￼ Seed from gsc

Can anyone help me diagnose my sour d? It's tips are yellowing and it's fan leaves are falling off and browning :/


----------



## BBbubblegum (Sep 18, 2015)

Already lost over half my yield to mold this season. Here's what I've salavged from harvesting some early. We'll see if the rest makes it to the end of the season


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Sep 18, 2015)

Idk this girl is little on the slow side.. I think maybe not. Well she is only 20 days flower but slow.. Some one should throw out a ball park yield lol.. About a pound..... Not acceptable ha ha.. The little plant is a plant my neighbor gave me he never gave it no nutes nothing soil and water that's it it looked like death when I got her but she bouncing back not expecting much from her though


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 18, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Those jars are glowing like kryptonite.


Untouched wonder woman least 3 months old n cured...now i remember bringing em down the beach house when i finished burping them so i had a supply down here...left some leaf on them to help with freshness man was a nice smoke last night.
Missus reckons i was stoning her out blowing smoke her way lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 18, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> LOL Found these yesterday. 2012....View attachment 3502499


Haha 2012 ? Wtf thats gd shit right there time to do some cooking or still gd enough to smoke bowls of pappy ?


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 18, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Haha 2012 ? Wtf thats gd shit right there time to do some cooking or still gd enough to smoke bowls of pappy ?


Oh you can still smoke it, they all smell the same even the the Durban Poison, kinda fruity. But it puts me to sleep. I just woke up! I'll see if I can get it to turn into oil.


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 18, 2015)

*Pic of the Day*


----------



## MrRare (Sep 18, 2015)

I will be singing the harvest song very shortly with this lady.
Canna tsu phenotype from Lawrence Ringo


----------



## MrRare (Sep 18, 2015)

Another candidate for harvest shortly.
A mystery phenotype from the Gage Green Diamonds and Dust collection.


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 18, 2015)

GG#4


----------



## papapayne (Sep 19, 2015)

today is day 3 of flower.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 19, 2015)

Damb that fog looks thick..!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## TWS (Sep 19, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> GG#4
> 
> View attachment 3502923


 did you drop some of your oatmeal cookie on your flower ?


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 19, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> GG#4
> 
> View attachment 3502923


Yep, your GG#4 is MUCH further along than mine is, 2-3 weeks. I have another 3-4 weeks before I chop my 1st plant (Kosher kush, or the NL x BB), my GG#4 is well beyond that.
TMB-


----------



## GroErr (Sep 19, 2015)

2x 10gal JTR x Blueberry gals, a little over 7 weeks flowering, night temps are getting down to the 45-50 range this week, harvest time is getting close!



Cheers


----------



## Six9 (Sep 19, 2015)

Update on Acapulco Gold guerrilla.. her colas have fattened up! Barney's Farm publishes 70-80 day flower, around Oct 18th so I heeded TWS's note that colas may need support. I ran a single 6' stake and tied with what seems the right amount of play for increased stretch/weight. Lost a couple dozen fan leaves over the last two weeks but she was very full. Funny, they were all lower/older/inner leaves so I think she knew what she was doing. 

At present, this one plant has roughly as much bud as four indoor girls under LED. The indoor lighting debate rages on, and that's fine; because outdoor is the shit, period..


----------



## spilly1 (Sep 19, 2015)

BBbubblegum said:


> Already lost over half my yield to mold this season. Here's what I've salavged from harvesting some early. We'll see if the rest makes it to the end of the season


I feel for ya. Previous pic o' the day got chopped last night. Only lost about a 1/4oz thankfully. 100% humidity here the last few days.

One more tree to go. Sativa of some sort. Sloooow finisher


----------



## chanceythegardener (Sep 19, 2015)

Chitral Pakistani Purple Kush


----------



## shaggy340 (Sep 19, 2015)

ok chopped the small cindys blue cheese heres some pics. found a couple little nugs with some bud rot rest looks good so far got alot of rain a few days ago in the middle of the night.back to trimming for me have a good day all.


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Sep 19, 2015)

chanceythegardener said:


> Chitral Pakistani Purple Kush


Beautiful!


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 19, 2015)

TWS said:


> did you drop some of your oatmeal cookie on your flower ?


LOL That's from the bastard of a pine tree that I have to grow under. Animals crawling in that tree drop all sorts of shit on my flowers. Pine cones being the worst!!!!

*Pic of the Day*


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 19, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> *Pic of the Day*


No shit! Beautiful man and a landrace sativa, right?


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 19, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> No shit! Beautiful man and a landrace sativa, right?


It's not mine. It's @*chanceythegardner*


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 19, 2015)

Oh I know. Just commenting and hoping he'd chime in.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 19, 2015)

So with an auto just treat her like a normal plant ?
Should i leave her till i see some leaves going yellow and sunken hairs in buds ?
Or if she goes to long will it start thinning the buds out (ie fluffy )
Not much of an auto grower at all so chime in if you know how an auto finishes outdoor...approx around the time now it says it takes (58-66 days )


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 19, 2015)

No idea on an auto, but it's clouding up, I like em early, I'm fat enough I don't need couch lock to boot. I'd have sticky fingers by Monday.... Your Tuesday! 

Looks Tasty!


----------



## Joedank (Sep 19, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3503722 View attachment 3503723 So with an auto just treat her like a normal plant ?
> Should i leave her till i see some leaves going yellow and sunken hairs in buds ?
> Or if she goes to long will it start thinning the buds out (ie fluffy )
> Not much of an auto grower at all so chime in if you know how an auto finishes outdoor...approx around the time now it says it takes (58-66 days )


that has awsome looking trich's and so purple ... iwould leve it a week an see if it does somthing cool  just kidding i might chop it based on calaxes but i cant smell / see the resin glands soo its a shot in the dark . about a pound...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2015)

I treat them same as a normal plant. Let them go bit yellow


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 19, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> No idea on an auto, but it's clouding up, I like em early, I'm fat enough I don't need couch lock to boot. I'd have sticky fingers by Monday.... Your Tuesday!
> 
> Looks Tasty!


sounds gd to me pappy...im home from my next swing at work on Thursday so Friday it might be...


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm a cloudy man too! Chop her. I'm sitting down to chop the rest of my grizzly that I started. Just starting my pre-trim rituals


----------



## MrRare (Sep 19, 2015)

chanceythegardener said:


> View attachment 3503350 Chitral Pakistani Purple Kush


Chancy, if that plant smokes as good as it looks I have got to get some. Is seed available?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 19, 2015)

Joedank said:


> that has awsome looking trich's and so purple ... iwould leve it a week an see if it does somthing cool  just kidding i might chop it based on calaxes but i cant smell / see the resin glands soo its a shot in the dark . about a pound...


ill give her 5 more days I think...just checked weather and we have 2 really cold nights but 5 nice sunny days in that time so im thinking it wont hurt to wait the 5 days give her a final water today and let her finish without a drink till then...seems a shame to cut such a nice purple down but im looking forward to the smoke even tho she will be lucky to be 7 grams dry lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 19, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> I'm a cloudy man too! Chop her. I'm sitting down to chop the rest of my grizzly that I started. Just starting my pre-trim rituals


BC my man ...chop or leave for 5 days?whats ya vote bro?

your not my mama...but you grow autos so ill listen


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 19, 2015)

Lol I only grew 7 autos and it was my first time. If your going to save and properly cure for a special occasion like you were saying then I'd wait the 5


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 19, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Lol I only grew 7 autos and it was my first time. If your going to save and properly cure for a special occasion like you were saying then I'd wait the 5


5 days it is not gonna be much to cure but hell ill dry it no rush and smoke with my family while having a backyard beer...or 20


----------



## Mohican (Sep 19, 2015)

Love the purples!

Harvested Akki #2:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Smokin Slot (Sep 20, 2015)

Nice bud from my Outdoor plant this summer.....


----------



## Letstrip (Sep 20, 2015)

Smokin Slot said:


> Nice bud from my Outdoor plant this summer.....
> 
> View attachment 3503864


Sexy!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 20, 2015)

Smokin Slot said:


> Nice bud from my Outdoor plant this summer.....
> 
> View attachment 3503864


That does look nice !!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 20, 2015)

Good morning everyone


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 20, 2015)

It's a miracle, the purple haze is starting to show her first pistols. Very strange to grow a plant that does not even start to flower till late September! If we do have a wet winter this is going to be a challenge to keep the buds from rotting.


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 20, 2015)

A little bit longer


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 20, 2015)

Bagseed
 

 

Fireball

Cheese Bukakke


----------



## 757growin (Sep 20, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Bagseed
> View attachment 3504315
> 
> View attachment 3504313
> ...


Cheese bukkake sounds nasty as fuck! I love it and looks as good as nasty as it sounds. Lols. Killer abm!


----------



## papapayne (Sep 20, 2015)

looking awesome everyone!!!


----------



## Six9 (Sep 20, 2015)

Smokin Slot said:


> Nice bud from my Outdoor plant this summer.....
> 
> View attachment 3503864


very nice! Dry trim?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 20, 2015)

Anyone use this?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Anyone use this?
> View attachment 3504494



Interesting, predatory fungus. I would think it be OK but interested to hear if anyone has used


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 21, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Interesting, predatory fungus. I would think it be OK but interested to hear if anyone has used


Me too. I am told it is great but you know how that goes


----------



## Smokin Slot (Sep 21, 2015)

Six9 said:


> very nice! Dry trim?


No.....
Trimmed right after harvest


----------



## ToneTone320 (Sep 21, 2015)

These cold nights are really progressing things...getting excited!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 21, 2015)

First pic. Is Nirvana Paypya and its getting big. Found female flowers on t today.. @mwine87 so much for getting a male to pollinate your females.. Still happy to have the strain, are yours starting to flower yet?? 

2nd pic. Is @Mohican "solar" from seeds. Have one male and one female. Very skunky smell with little hint of coffee and chocolate. This look very promising!! I can't find who their parents were, do you remember ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 21, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> First pic. Is Nirvana Paypya and its getting big. Found female flowers on t today.. @mwine87 so much for getting a male to pollinate your females.. Still happy to have the strain, are yours starting to flower yet??
> 
> 2nd pic. Is @Mohican "solar" from seeds. Have one male and one female. Very skunky smell with little hint of coffee and chocolate. This look very promising!! I can't find who their parents were, do you remember ?
> 
> ...


Fireballs x Paki Punch - *Solar*

Here is a full (I think ) list https://www.rollitup.org/t/mohicans-2015-season.856350/page-33#post-11390794


----------



## doublejj (Sep 21, 2015)

Greetings from Lone Oak Farms....


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 21, 2015)

Unprecedented weather in western Kentucky with low humidity, 80-85 for highs, with near drought conditions and no rain in the two week forecast. I'm usually shaking off plants 3-4 times per day, but not this year and again, the forecast into early Croptober is an exact copy. I'm loving it.

Old wooly:


----------



## chanceythegardener (Sep 21, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> It's not mine. It's @*chanceythegardner*


Thank you for the nice comments. The plant is a clone from a shop here in town, it was recommended as connoisseur grade. I have never tried it or grown it before so I am getting stoked.


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Sep 21, 2015)

Your plants look beautiful how meny more weeks do you think this plants is 


doublejj said:


> Greetings from Lone Oak Farms....
> View attachment 3504966


----------



## doublejj (Sep 21, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Your plants look beautiful how meny more weeks do you think this plants is


it's hard to tell from pictures, but I would guess a couple more weeks....best of luck


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Sep 21, 2015)

I was think think of cut it down around oct 7


doublejj said:


> it's hard to tell from pictures, but I would guess a couple more weeks....best of luck


----------



## doublejj (Sep 21, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> I was think think of cut it down around oct 7


that sounds about right...


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Sep 21, 2015)

doublejj said:


> that sounds about right...


Thanks for the help your plants look beatiful here a pic of my little baby I got this year


----------



## doublejj (Sep 21, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Thanks for the help your plants look beatiful here a pic of my little baby I got this year


sweet!...


----------



## GroErr (Sep 21, 2015)

10-14 days to go, forecast is warm days, little if any rain, nice cool nights in the high 40's. Heading for a nice finish...




Cheers


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 21, 2015)

*Pic of the Day* - @doublejj


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Sep 21, 2015)

should I start the flush know or hit with nutes one more time on wed thin start the flush


doublejj said:


> that sounds about right...


----------



## papapayne (Sep 21, 2015)

Twin towers of cherry pie 


Gorilla glue #4 mostly, then wet dreams behind it


Wet Dreams in the foreground dog standing tall behind


Wet Dreams


Dog is the tall SOB in the middle gogi og in front of her


gogi og


dog kush



wet dreams


Gorilla Glue


cherr pie


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 21, 2015)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Thanks for the help your plants look beatiful here a pic of my little baby I got this year


Nice yard!
TMB-


----------



## OneToyStory (Sep 21, 2015)

Week 5 of flower (bag seed). Unseasonable warm/dry weather outdoors is helping, along with this forum. If this first time grow proves even remotely successful, I'll invest in quality seeds. Damn frustrating to not know exactly what your growing- at least for me.


----------



## cowtown (Sep 21, 2015)

A few weeks since last posted and I was away all weekend so I took some shots after work today.

I think I will need to stake some of them and buy some kind of magnifier. I read the harvesting stickys but since this is a first time any idea on how many more weeks before I start looking at them with a magnifier? Potted ones I can move inside. 

23 good tops. 

 

Seven massive tops.


 

And some small potted ones. Still doing okay but the in ground are doing much better.


----------



## TWS (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## countrypickle (Sep 21, 2015)

Been Away for a week..
Just got home... Noticed the dew is getting pretty bad in the mornings( meaning frost isnt too far behind here ). I decided gonna tarp Loretta in for the duration of her stay with us.




I had to build a wooden walkway behind her because the goats live behind there.. I never grew a plant this big before,(biggest one I grew up to this year was like the one next to her in the pics),so goats couldn't reach it.. this year they are very interested... It be a shame to have lamb of "bert" with my bud.. but he seems quite happy for any scraps




(He already looks high) fuker!! 
When I got home ...also noticed a small bit on pm on a few lower branches.(just the fan leaves tho).so I removed them,and the popcorns that were near it(samples) .Extra word of advice for anyone thats a veggie gardener too... I learned if u plant a small cucubit plant( cucs/zuchinni/squash etc) nearby.. it a a pre-indicator of pm( they will always catch it first,,like a canary in a coal mine)..alret you to pretreat.. I did this year and was thankful I did.. 
I must say.. If it wasnt for being a "creeper" on RIU (not much of a conversationalist,but very much interested to learn) ..and reading and reading and reading and.. u get the pic (my addddd) I definelty would never have gotten this far in just my third summer at it.
I have also decided to add my DIY solar heater and a black barrel full of water to use as a radiator so to speak during the night.




(made it outta pop cans and scrap wood/glass).Hoping the next few weeks will not be as stressfull as last year when rain season started.
THANKS to all you's I may not have contributed much idea wise( yet) but I've learned a boat load ..of wut to do and NOT to do . When in doubt..I most definetly will turn to u fine folks thnsk again !


----------



## MrRare (Sep 21, 2015)

Getting busy and singing the harvest song!
Impressive yield from 15gallon bucket and six weeks of veg and 8 weeks of flower for this strain.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 22, 2015)

*Excessive rainfall, flash flooding possible across Desert Southwest*
Excessive rainfall is expected across the Desert Southwest through Tuesday morning as the remnants of Tropical Depression Sixteen-E continues to move inland. Forecast rainfall amounts of 1 to 3 inches will be common across much of Arizona, New Mexico and southern California, with isolated higher amounts possible. Flash flooding is possible across the region.


----------



## 757growin (Sep 22, 2015)

Joedank said:


> *Excessive rainfall, flash flooding possible across Desert Southwest*
> Excessive rainfall is expected across the Desert Southwest through Tuesday morning as the remnants of Tropical Depression Sixteen-E continues to move inland. Forecast rainfall amounts of 1 to 3 inches will be common across much of Arizona, New Mexico and southern California, with isolated higher amounts possible. Flash flooding is possible across the region.


Its day 2 of the skies like this. No rain so far though in the hills of SD county.


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 22, 2015)

Ugh I hope you guys don't have to pull early! This sounds like one of those mold storms.


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 22, 2015)

Crazy the difference this year in Midwest weather. Look at this awesome weather with low humidity through first week of Croptober. Hate to go on and on about it, but this is not the norm. The jet stream is north of just about the entire country, but generally it's just the west coast below it, with a Midwest dip which puts just about everybody east of the Rockies and north of the Deep South in for active weather. The dip's position usually all but ensures the Ohio Valley will be smack dab in the path of one disturbance/storm track after another by mid September, but not so this year and now a couple of the really good local meteorologists are calling for much the same for the first half of Croptober. I wish I'd went big outdoors now this year, but I have grown sick over the years of risking my ass for a pile of moldy buds.

All the 14-21 day models I've found are identical.


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 22, 2015)

Decided to post a shot of Shasta County, Cali for comparison. Look at those cool temps by end of next week.


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 22, 2015)

If you really want to get an idea of just how dry northern Cali is, just look at the differences between lows and highs. The drier the soil, the bigger the swing from morning lows to afternoon highs. We are close to drought conditions in west KY, yet we are looking at 25-30 degree swings -- huge for the area in September, where 12-15 degree warmups are the norm -- whereas Shasta County is warming up and cooling down each day and night by 40-45 degrees! Must be crazy dry there.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 22, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Ugh I hope you guys don't have to pull early! This sounds like one of those mold storms.


So far nothing for me in the I.E. 
I know we need it just not now please!!!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 22, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Fireballs x Paki Punch - *Solar*
> 
> Here is a full (I think ) list https://www.rollitup.org/t/mohicans-2015-season.856350/page-33#post-11390794


Thank you
Thank you


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 22, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> If you really want to get an idea of just how dry northern Cali is, just look at the differences between lows and highs. The drier the soil, the bigger the swing from morning lows to afternoon highs. We are close to drought conditions in west KY, yet we are looking at 25-30 degree swings -- huge for the area in September, where 12-15 degree warmups are the norm -- whereas Shasta County is warming up and cooling down each day and night by 40-45 degrees! Must be crazy dry there.


Shasta County is extremely dry right now (that's where I'm at). Praying for a wet winter. Our lakes need it... and I got my eye on a bass boat


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 22, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Thank you
> Thank you


I have about 10 strains from Mo that I need to play with. I need more room and time!


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 22, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Crazy the difference this year in Midwest weather. Look at this awesome weather with low humidity through first week of Croptober. Hate to go on and on about it, but this is not the norm. The jet stream is north of just about the entire country, but generally it's just the west coast below it, with a Midwest dip which puts just about everybody east of the Rockies and north of the Deep South in for active weather. The dip's position usually all but ensures the Ohio Valley will be smack dab in the path of one disturbance/storm track after another by mid September, but not so this year and now a couple of the really good local meteorologists are calling for much the same for the first half of Croptober. I wish I'd went big outdoors now this year, but I have grown sick over the years of risking my ass for a pile of moldy buds.
> View attachment 3505657
> All the 14-21 day models I've found are identical.


Perfect fall weather for MJ. Warm here in California, but fall weather showing up this weekend. 102 here yesterday (Sierra foothills, tied record high for that date) near 100 today. Mid 90's for the week, than 80's this weekend. Yes, the air is starting to have that feel/smell to it as fall shows up tomorrow on the calendar.
TMB-


----------



## sauceulike (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm gonna call her done!!!


----------



## papapayne (Sep 22, 2015)

low 70s here the next 10 days here humidity is over 60%, but no expected rain this week. (Western Oregon)


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 22, 2015)

@FLkeys1 yeah, my Papayas started flowering right before that quick storm last week.. The purple haze has finally started showing her stuff! Wondering how long she'll take. Thinking about getting a small carport to throw over most of the plants. The lemon kush will be ready in a couple weeks, maybe sooner. The Blulanje and the Papaya will be late, PH last.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 22, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Perfect fall weather for MJ. Warm here in California, but fall weather showing up this weekend. 102 here yesterday (Sierra foothills, tied record high for that date) near 100 today. Mid 90's for the week, than 80's this weekend. Yes, the air is starting to have that feel/smell to it as fall shows up tomorrow on the calendar.
> TMB-


We are just starting to hit the consistant 80s now..it gets hotter from here onwards...we are officially over 12 hrs sunlight here now and it will peak 14-15 hrs sunlight hrs by late dec


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 22, 2015)

Trainwreck hit with some dirt a couple weeks ago still looking good


----------



## shaggy340 (Sep 22, 2015)

ok did a 30 gram popcorn run bho then put it on the griddle at low temp till bubbles pretty much stopped then added everclear then froze over night at -18 then filtered filter weighted .2g extra the hottest i let it get is 114f got my tech down come out pretty this time will get pics of the ladies tommorrow.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 22, 2015)

Mulanje X ?? at sunset tonight.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 22, 2015)

shaggy340 said:


> ok did a 30 gram popcorn run bho then put it on the griddle at low temp till bubbles pretty much stopped then added everclear then froze over night at -18 then filtered filter weighted .2g extra the hottest i let it get is 114f got my tech down come out pretty this time will get pics of the ladies tommorrow.


I got to go to my buddy's friends place again today and got dabbed out. he owns Emerald Valley Extracts so has a nice dnail and tons of dabs. Did my first cbd dab too


----------



## MrRare (Sep 22, 2015)

You have got to love a tub of fresh colas headed to the drying barn!


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 22, 2015)

*Pic of the Day* @MrRare


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Sep 23, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Perfect fall weather for MJ. Warm here in California, but fall weather showing up this weekend. 102 here yesterday (Sierra foothills, tied record high for that date) near 100 today. Mid 90's for the week, than 80's this weekend. Yes, the air is starting to have that feel/smell to it as fall shows up tomorrow on the calendar.
> TMB-


I'm my sd blue dream and chem 4 all the hair were white on Monday but I did spray spinasad on on Sunday night could that be the reason all the hairs have turn color allready chem 4 only been flower for 5 weeks 8 weeks for sd and blue dream


----------



## ISK (Sep 23, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Unprecedented weather in western Kentucky with low humidity, 80-85 for highs, with near drought conditions and no rain in the two week forecast. I'm usually shaking off plants 3-4 times per day, but not this year and again, the forecast into early Croptober is an exact copy. I'm loving it.
> Old wooly:
> View attachment 3504981


Is your garden guard dog a pit bull cross?


----------



## West Coast Comatose (Sep 23, 2015)

Cut a small piece of my bag seed GSC


----------



## fumble (Sep 23, 2015)

Happy first day of autumn.


----------



## ragieboyyy (Sep 23, 2015)

My girls are little behind this year then last year.. dunno why asumming weather.. but but here's some pic I took..

Gdp

Nypd 


09'Master kush


----------



## GoldenMountGrant (Sep 23, 2015)

Aussie winter crop just about done and dusted, bring on the summer


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## papapayne (Sep 23, 2015)

sour cherry


bay11 haze


dog


bay haze


cheese surprise with a visitor


wet dreams


----------



## 757growin (Sep 23, 2015)

Anyone going the the cannabis cup @ Lemoore California this Halloween? Just saw it in my junk mail. They have one like every month now!


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## angryblackman (Sep 23, 2015)

*Pic of the Day* @mwine87


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 23, 2015)

Trainwreck


----------



## chanceythegardener (Sep 23, 2015)

Space Bomb upskirt. See the sunflower seed? Is she still a virgin?


----------



## chanceythegardener (Sep 23, 2015)

Strawberry Switchblade


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 23, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> *Pic of the Day* @mwine87


Thank you, Sir!!


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 23, 2015)

Next Gen! Slymer, Lemon Blulanje, Fem Strawberry Sour Diesel, Panama Red, Papaya Cut, Bubba Jurple. Found a male Lemon Blulanje, so maybe I'll have some seeds for the BBQ.Not in any particular order.


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 23, 2015)

Makes me wanna show off the new kids myself mwine87!


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 23, 2015)

Just found out in chopping a bunch tonight. I got a new job away and I'll be gone for 20 days and most won't make it that long. Gonna chop white grizzly revegg, Swamp Skunk and half of my Seawarp. I'm gonna be leaving the dry/cure in the hands of my wife which scares the shit out of me but life goes on. Even if it ends up tasting like hay. It's still Beter than paying for anything else. Hope you all have great finishes. I'll be leaving Purple pineberry go for a long time still.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 23, 2015)

hey @BcDigger, looking awesome man! congrats on the job, 

which pics are seawarp in those? how does she smell? keepers? I have some seawarps going for next year.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Just found out in chopping a bunch tonight. I got a new job away and I'll be gone for 20 days and most won't make it that long. Gonna chop white grizzly revegg, Swamp Skunk and half of my Seawarp. I'm gonna be leaving the dry/cure in the hands of my wife which scares the shit out of me but life goes on. Even if it ends up tasting like hay. It's still Beter than paying for anything else. Hope you all have great finishes. I'll be leaving Purple pineberry go for a long time still.View attachment 3506792View attachment 3506794 View attachment 3506795View attachment 3506796


Clear communication re: wife drying happiness


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 23, 2015)

papapayne said:


> hey @BcDigger, looking awesome man! congrats on the job,
> 
> which pics are seawarp in those? how does she smell? keepers? I have some seawarps going for next year.


Thanks papa. Its the kinda job I've been seeking for a looong time so I'm very excited. Seawarp are the two middle pics. Very nice round flowers. They're esthetically the nicest outdoor I've grown. Very mold resistant fast flowering. Very fruity smelling. Overpowers other scents in garden. I'm alot more north so it would already be harvested where you are. No light dep.


----------



## GoldenMountGrant (Sep 23, 2015)

Mmmm, that "sour cherry", "dog" and "wet dreams" are super frosty, look very tasty indeed


papapayne said:


> sour cherry
> 
> 
> bay11 haze
> ...


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 24, 2015)

Harvesting Early, so much to do..... chopping - down - Trainwreck


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Sep 24, 2015)

Almost time! Good luck to everyone here!!! All you folks are awesome growers and good people! Till after the work is done...I'm out!


----------



## ToneTone320 (Sep 24, 2015)

I can't stop staring at my ladies this time of year! Several more weeks hopefully the weather cooperates in upstate NY!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 24, 2015)

cannabiscult666 said:


> Almost time! Good luck to everyone here!!! All you folks are awesome growers and good people! Till after the work is done...I'm out!View attachment 3507120


Nice tats!
Got this one in germany
 

Garden pic from today


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nice tats!
> Got this one in germany
> View attachment 3507431
> 
> ...


Lookin good Doc. I had clean skin till I came here back in 07 and the year my first girl was born 09, I loaded up full arm and leg sleeves on right side, left arm and leg tats, and some on back. Wife was ready to divorce me but she got over it


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 24, 2015)

ways to go yet praying to the sun gods night temps are getting cold 3 -4 degrees C showing some purps and buds everywhere leaving this plant to do its thing untouched as in loli popping Good luck all


----------



## Moonwalk (Sep 24, 2015)

Well, I have discovered that all my girls are "with seed". My boyfriend was taking care of them, I was gone six weeks on a trip. He feels bad, but it's no big, it's just for me for personal use, not for sale. I can pick seeds out. He was good about getting the males, but with plants ten or eleven feel tall, it could have had the male thing going on way over his head, before it showed down low. 

Here's a pretty flower off mine. My handheld 60-100x microscope arrives tomorrow. I don't know how long they've been in flower. They started blooming while I was on my trek.


----------



## MrRare (Sep 24, 2015)

She is almost ready and looking very ripe!


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 24, 2015)

couple more weeks ????


----------



## Moonwalk (Sep 24, 2015)

By the liiiiight,
of the cannabis moooon


----------



## TWS (Sep 24, 2015)

Wow ! I pitty the man who has to chose the pic of the day . lol theres a lot of good looking stuff here.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 24, 2015)

Sfv og


----------



## Moonwalk (Sep 24, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> couple more weeks ????


Who was that directed at?


----------



## TWS (Sep 24, 2015)

your mum


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 24, 2015)

yea till i get her in my arms and put you over my knee haha kidding mr rare looks like he is couple weeks away as for me 5 -6 weeks away lots of growing and monstersizing yet to come stay tuned lol


----------



## Moonwalk (Sep 25, 2015)

A few views of my plants. First time grower. The top pic is the tall girls. Those three sate ten feet if they're an inch. The center picture is a typical cola forming. The bottom picture is part of a plant that split and lays on the ground and on my tomato plants. It made a lot of colas partly because it's flat out in the sun, instead of being the side of the tree, it's a top. ...just on the ground..


----------



## TWS (Sep 25, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> yea till i get her in my arms and put you over my knee haha kidding mr rare looks like he is couple weeks away as for me 5 -6 weeks away lots of growing and monstersizing yet to come stay tuned lol



ohhh spank me !


----------



## Mr.CrumWell (Sep 25, 2015)

BERRY WHITE = THE WHITE X DJ SHORT BLUEBERRY 

STRONG PLANT! mite resistance is high. super frosty almost hard to fuck up. sage brush earthy smell/ taste with a hit of fruit almost like the skin of a blueberry not the fruit lol. can't wait to kief a large run of this. worth goring for sure. decent yield.


----------



## shaggy340 (Sep 25, 2015)

ok heres some pics of the ladys pic one and two is what i thought was dream queen clone but the purple tells me its purple dog my girls dad had clones all mixed up lol. pic three is mastodon flowering along nicely may get lucky and get a purple pheno because its takeing its time for a 100 percent indica or from haveing the porch light hit it. pic four the big cindys blue cheese before i tied her up yesterday getting loaded with bud. and 2.5 grams of winterzied trim hash oil.


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Sep 25, 2015)

Berry white looks amazing! Pretty close to the same genetics as the longs peak blue I have...old blue x rare darkness #1...she's the tall unruly one in back...


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 25, 2015)

TWS said:


> Wow ! I pitty the man who has to chose the pic of the day . lol theres a lot of good looking stuff here.


I was busy so no pic of the day for yesterday.


----------



## MrRare (Sep 25, 2015)

Week ten of flower and the ladies are stacking nicely.


----------



## mushroom head (Sep 25, 2015)

I don't post much on this site, but I'm on here a lot! I have learned everything I know from you guys/gals. And I cant thank you enough!


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 25, 2015)

Couple more weeks ssh and btog


----------



## shaggy340 (Sep 25, 2015)

heres a pic of a dried small cindys blue cheese bud. a close up of one of the big cindys blue cheese buds seems way frostier than the small one.


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 25, 2015)

*Pic of the day for 9/24* @cannabiscult666


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 25, 2015)

Made some Dry Ice Hash with a 190 and 160 bag. Used some sample buds from the Lemon Kush(s). Seems pretty good.  I know there are other ways, but this was my Hash making Cherry, so this seemed easiest.


----------



## sicjk (Sep 25, 2015)

Wow! What a great thread.. This is what I got cookin.
*Holy Grail 69
Location:*outdoor-Michigan
*Type:* mostly sativa*Flowering:* ~63 days
PLANTED :
I planted 3 inch sprouts on JUNE 15th.
I have added nothing but an occasional watering and 2 weeks ago I started watering them with BLOOM by MG.
As mentioned in my Newbie post.. Looks like I have a few 4-6 weeks. The Strain info on the Holy Grail 69 says Second Week of October. The plant is 6'5" Tall and is gorgeous.
Should I just keep hitting it with BLOOM far a couple more weeks, then water only for a week or so?
I'm following this Recipe below:
For more relaxing, anti-anxiety buds, wait until at least some of the milky / cloudy trichomes have darkened to amber. More amber = more relaxing, though the effects may be somewhat less psychoactive. Remember, curing your buds properly for at least 2 weeks to a month will also give them more of an anti-anxiety effect.

Thank you for looking and inputting or not..


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 26, 2015)

*Pic of the Day* for 9/25 @Mr.CrumWell


----------



## Stoner from the south (Sep 26, 2015)

Haven't been here in a while, there's awesome grows this yr you people are killing it! Here's a little purp


----------



## Stoner from the south (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## countrypickle (Sep 26, 2015)

Wow is all I can say ...
Following and seeing these pics every day is making me amazed!!
I hate being so far behind.. but the ol saying .. patience is the key.
It's really getting cold at nights up here now (just above freezing) and I have a feeling I still got a little ways to go yet..
I improvised and built a greenhouse around the girls for the time being.




Didnt have the walls up till yesterday.glad I did frost hit here last night.. but inside.. no prooob






Biggest one I've grown in my 3 years worth growing,




... owed to u fine folks for all the info I've been learning..


----------



## mushroom head (Sep 26, 2015)

@Stoner from the south What kind of bud is that you have trimmed up? It looks beautiful!

The last picture I posted was from a few months ago, checked on my ladies this morning here are some new pics. Half of my strains are not even flowering or just begun, I will not be growing them again next year. I only have a handful of keepers from this year. Been fighting mould these last few weeks, tying branches apart, trimming inner fan leaves to try and get some more air flow. Anyone recommend any kind of spray? I really don't want to spray anything as I'm all organic but I'm getting sick of mould.


----------



## Mr.CrumWell (Sep 26, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> *Pic of the Day* for 9/25 @Mr.CrumWell


THATS WHATS UP! MUCH LOVE.


----------



## TWS (Sep 26, 2015)

This photo spread goes out to all the awesome growers in S & T .

This one is called .


" Donkeys in the night "


----------



## TWS (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 26, 2015)

Damn. A whole calenders worth of bad ass pics.


----------



## TWS (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## papapayne (Sep 26, 2015)

whew we thats some fucking colas!!! looking awesome. What strain?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 26, 2015)

papapayne said:


> whew we thats some fucking colas!!! looking awesome. What strain?


I think he said it was Headband


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 26, 2015)

*Pic of the Day* @TWS


----------



## chanceythegardener (Sep 26, 2015)

Witness this!!! Can we get brother TWS an Amen? Amen!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 27, 2015)

aloha...oh amen I meant


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## myizm (Sep 27, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## myizm (Sep 27, 2015)

myizm said:


> Good morning!View attachment 3509014


Just a little grow report on tangie ghost train haze. Started flowering August 6(unforced) ..no real mold issues(north east Atlantic)...smell is more like over ripe white nectarines.


----------



## MrRare (Sep 27, 2015)

Looking forward to savoring the tasty goodness of these ripe nuggs!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## angryblackman (Sep 27, 2015)

Calling this one early.

*Pic of the Day* @Dr.D81


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 27, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Calling this one early.
> 
> *Pic of the Day* @Dr.D81


Thanks


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 27, 2015)

Here's some bud that's been curing for almost two weeks


----------



## papapayne (Sep 27, 2015)

looking awesome everyone.

Heres my contributions...Just the indoor flower room. Majority of the plants are around day 9 from 12/12, some are day 5. cycle is coming along, but not one of my better ones... Definitely need bigger pots next round.



cheese surprise #3


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 27, 2015)

TWS said:


>


is that the Chernobyl plant behind in the picture ?? could that be why they look like they been grown with some nuclear protons lol


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 27, 2015)

Starting to see amber trichs on the lemon kush... Even without a loupe (don't have one). The first crop is just about ready.  I'll post pics in a bit.


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 27, 2015)

Everyone's flowers are beautiful! Great job!!


----------



## gro2max (Sep 27, 2015)

Love the smell of cherry pie


----------



## gro2max (Sep 27, 2015)

Under the moon


----------



## Stoner from the south (Sep 27, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> @Stoner from the south What kind of bud is that you have trimmed up? It looks beautiful!
> 
> The last picture I posted was from a few months ago, checked on my ladies this morning here are some new pics. Half of my strains are not even flowering or just begun, I will not be growing them again next year. I only have a handful of keepers from this year. Been fighting mould these last few weeks, tying branches apart, trimming inner fan leaves to try and get some more air flow. Anyone recommend any kind of spray? I really don't want to spray anything as I'm all organic but I'm getting sick of mould.View attachment 3508545 View attachment 3508546


To be honest it's bagseed so I'm not sure but it was a pleasure to grow and smoke!


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Sep 27, 2015)

Garden shot from the ladder and two cherry pie pics


----------



## shaggy340 (Sep 27, 2015)

ok small cindys blue cheese 64 gram nug run bho then winterized for about 24 hours yield was 6 grams heres the 5 gram slab and the other gram that budder on me so back into some everclear and evaped again came out with gram of golden wax pic two.


----------



## myizm (Sep 27, 2015)

Super blood moon tonight


gro2max said:


> View attachment 3509345 Under the moon


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 27, 2015)

myizm said:


> Super blood moon tonight


 yup hoping they reflect some magic on my girls


----------



## norcal mmj (Sep 27, 2015)

The lady's are coming along nice. Royal kush blue dot  space candy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 27, 2015)

norcal mmj said:


> The lady's are coming along nice. Royal kush View attachment 3509421blue dot View attachment 3509422 space candyView attachment 3509423


They all look tasty as fuck. Can attest to the space candy. Loved the 1 I grew and just threw another seed of it to pop


----------



## GoldenMountGrant (Sep 27, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 27, 2015)

Some of the Lemon Kush... Clipped a small limb from two plants. Both Lemon, but obviously different when I was trimming. 
 
The one on the left was waaaaaay stickier than the right. It made my fingers stick together like it was an actual glue. Left hand holding the limb, didn't actually touch the buds. Just the stems. The "sugar" spread farther on the leaves as well... 
 
Thinking of pulling some of the least flowering (inner) limbs for clones. Seems like she may be a keeper. Leaving most of it to continue maturing. Soooo sticky icky..


----------



## shaggy340 (Sep 27, 2015)

ok first four pics the big cindys blue cheese shes almost there this phenotype is way more frosty than the small cindys gal. and heres a another bud shot of the purple dog clone pic five last year my girls dad's purple dog got 12ft tall lol. and pics six and seven the mastodon main cola and bud shot. have a good evening all.


----------



## MrRare (Sep 27, 2015)

You have got to love the big and fat ladies when they look like this.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 27, 2015)

Bad ass buds all around!


shaggy340 said:


> ok first four pics the big cindys blue cheese shes almost there this phenotype is way more frosty than the small cindys gal. and heres a another bud shot of the purple dog clone pic five last year my girls dad's purple dog got 12ft tall lol. and pics six and seven the mastodon main cola and bud shot. have a good evening all.


looks nice and so did the oil. we will have to get all the Oregon guys together for a smoke out.


A short update


----------



## GoldenMountGrant (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 27, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Bad ass buds all around!
> 
> looks nice and so did the oil. we will have to get all the Oregon guys together for a smoke out.
> 
> ...


Doc that was the 1st vid I watched. Fucking beauties man !!!


----------



## shaggy340 (Sep 27, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Bad ass buds all around!
> 
> looks nice and so did the oil. we will have to get all the Oregon guys together for a smoke out.
> 
> ...


yeah for sure would love to try that gg4 been a strain I've been eyeballing it awhile.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 27, 2015)

shaggy340 said:


> yeah for sure would love to try that gg4 been a strain I've been eyeballing it awhile.


Yea man it is not far out. I would love to smoke some with you. I have 4 going so there are yards of gg4 out back


----------



## papapayne (Sep 27, 2015)

looking awesome everyone!! fat buds all around.


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 27, 2015)

myizm said:


> Super blood moon tonight


Got blood moon total eclipse pics tonight, but they suck. Did some bong rips and enjoyed it til the skeeters started buzzing off with bags of blood.


----------



## Stoner from the south (Sep 27, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> @Stoner from the south What kind of bud is that you have trimmed up? It looks beautiful!
> 
> The last picture I posted was from a few months ago, checked on my ladies this morning here are some new pics. Half of my strains are not even flowering or just begun, I will not be growing them again next year. I only have a handful of keepers from this year. Been fighting mould these last few weeks, tying branches apart, trimming inner fan leaves to try and get some more air flow. Anyone recommend any kind of spray? I really don't want to spray anything as I'm all organic but I'm getting sick of mould.View attachment 3508545 View attachment 3508546


I also fought mold this yr, I had some huge colas and seems like they are more prone to mould. I think next yr I am gonna clone the hell out of my strain and just flower 2-3 ft single cola clones. I had no problem with any of my smaller stuff just the huge ones.


----------



## shaggy340 (Sep 27, 2015)

missed it but still got a good shot tonight.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 27, 2015)

Malawi X Mozambique putting on some weight.. 

 

Broke off a small bud of the Mulanje cross while tying up leaning buds tonight. Trimmed off the few leaves, way early but will let it dry and give it a try..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 27, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Malawi X Mozambique putting on some weight..
> 
> View attachment 3509628
> 
> Broke off a small bud of the Mulanje cross while tying up leaning buds tonight. Trimmed off the few leaves, way early but will let it dry and give it a try.. View attachment 3509629


Malawi x Mozambique....sounds fkn awesome....sure the Mulanje will be


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Malawi x Mozambique....sounds fkn awesome....sure the Mulanje will be


@Mohican...we need to see that garbage can plant.
Not sure if vnsmkr has seen it yet


----------



## myizm (Sep 28, 2015)

Tangie ghost train haze


----------



## myizm (Sep 28, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Got blood moon total eclipse pics tonight, but they suck. Did some bong rips and enjoyed it til the skeeters started buzzing off with bags of blood.
> View attachment 3509595
> View attachment 3509597


Nothing but clods in my area.....they had an orange glow though


----------



## readysetawesome (Sep 28, 2015)

Girl scout cookies plant #1 (on the left) was finally pulled from her cozy home and harvested under the blood moon last night:

 


Her name was Sandy and we're all really proud of what she did here. This was a hybrid outdoor/greenhouse grow (moved into greenhouse at start of flower) and she got supplemental 600w of lighting in the greenhouse, on mornings/evenings and cloudy days for the last month.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 28, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> @Mohican...we need to see that garbage can plant.
> Not sure if vnsmkr has seen it yet


And the Malawi gold ? In the ground.. That was the largest plant I have ever seen.. 


@Vnsmkr I sure hope it turns out as good as it looks. I look forward to trying it hopefully by the end of October it will be finished..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> And the Malawi gold ? In the ground.. That was the largest plant I have ever seen..
> 
> 
> @Vnsmkr I sure hope it turns out as good as it looks. I look forward to trying it hopefully by the end of October it will be finished..


I get my housing sorted and some of the tophat beans will be getting popped. I still want to do a sativa ghouse and flip it in june.


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 28, 2015)

Beware of rippers! 

http://www.kcra.com/news/local-news/news-sacramento/officers-search-for-trio-who-ran-from-van-full-of-pot-in-sutter-county/35527808


----------



## papapayne (Sep 28, 2015)

wet dreams



gogi


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 28, 2015)

Well not liking the weather as of late god dam its getting cold and i am min 3 weeks away biting my nails stupid cold nights n mornings 2 degrees C 35.6 F


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 28, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Malawi X Mozambique putting on some weight..
> 
> View attachment 3509628
> 
> Broke off a small bud of the Mulanje cross while tying up leaning buds tonight. Trimmed off the few leaves, way early but will let it dry and give it a try.. View attachment 3509629


I want to stick a straight up sativa in the corner of my indoor grow and start flowering her from the get go. I notice Mo, yourself and others are into to these pure sativas and I've always wanted to grow out a Panama Red or a real Columbian or Acapulco Gold, but don't know which strain I should start with or if I should go with a heavy sativa leaning hybrid.

Looks great bro!


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 28, 2015)

Figured i take couple pictures of my girls i really like high lights of natural yellowing of surroundings    the yellowing of crab apple tree is and plant god dam shes healthy just wish temps were hotter i am pretty sure i am going to suffer some people say got to love mother nature for me i fucking hate her right now lol


----------



## GroErr (Sep 28, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> Figured i take couple pictures of my girls i really like high lights of natural yellowing of surroundings the yellowing of crab apple tree is and plant god dam shes healthy just wish temps were hotter i am pretty sure i am going to suffer some people say got to love mother nature for me i fucking hate her right now lol


Nice plants and they look healthy but damn, a long ways to go for flowering  Last year I had a strain that wasn't going to finish before the snow so I rigged up some lights in the garage, sealed the light leaks so I wasn't broadcasting a garage op and finished them in there for the last 3 weeks or so, worked out Ok and didn't lose the crop or pull early.


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 28, 2015)

Man, that's a beautiful plant DV, sux weather is catching up with you. I'm all the way down at latitude 37 or so and we are looking at 40s for lows by the weekend. Good luck.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 28, 2015)

out of the question for me shes in the ground ,, its going to be close real close guessing 3 - 4 weeks tops and there done just need some good day time temps to kick her in gear not worried about cold nights of 2 degrees as long as root temps stay in sink she will grow as for mold or morning wetness ?? shes pretty windy in my neck of the woods constantly windy not worried one bit about mold its just day time temps i want up lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 28, 2015)

757growin said:


> Anyone going the the cannabis cup @ Lemoore California this Halloween? Just saw it in my junk mail. They have one like every month now!


Dude! I live 15 mins away from lemoore. It's actually on Halloween? I have to go


----------



## GroErr (Sep 28, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> out of the question for me shes in the ground ,, its going to be close real close guessing 3 - 4 weeks tops and there done just need some good day time temps to kick her in gear not worried about cold nights of 2 degrees as long as root temps stay in sink she will grow as for mold or morning wetness ?? shes pretty windy in my neck of the woods constantly windy not worried one bit about mold its just day time temps i want up lol


Hoping you get what we've been seeing in southern Ontario, weird weather where September was like June but little rain. Nights are cool now but we're still getting into the 70's during the day which is unusual for this area. The bitch going past September can be the rain but in a windy area you're good, the killer in October though is daylight hours continue to reduce quick, you could be looking into November to finish those..


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 28, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Hoping you get what we've been seeing in southern Ontario, weird weather where September was like June but little rain. Nights are cool now but we're still getting into the 70's during the day which is unusual for this area. The bitch going past September can be the rain but in a windy area you're good, the killer in October though is daylight hours continue to reduce quick, you could be looking into November to finish those..


Compare my area's weather forecast in Kentucky to Toronto's:




I'm at latitude 37. Check out Friday's lows and tell me how that makes any sense. With Toronto being on a lakeshore, I'm sure that whacks out the weather though.


----------



## dai193 (Sep 28, 2015)

First out door grow lemon cush x blue dream


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 28, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> @Mohican...we need to see that garbage can plant.
> Not sure if vnsmkr has seen it yet


Haha I have, but another look @Mohican never hurts


----------



## myizm (Sep 28, 2015)

myizm said:


> Tangie ghost train hazeView attachment 3509771View attachment 3509772 View attachment 3509773


Any opinions on how much longer these have? Top two pics(leaving trich color out)


----------



## mushroom head (Sep 28, 2015)

@papapayne I might have a wet dream tonight because of that picture! Just beautiful.. how's the sour cherry doing??


----------



## GroErr (Sep 28, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Compare my area's weather forecast in Kentucky to Toronto's:
> I'm at latitude 37. Check out Friday's lows and tell me how that makes any sense. With Toronto being on a lakeshore, I'm sure that whacks out the weather though.


The weather in Ontario is close to a lot of US states along the east coast. I work in NJ a lot and most of the year we're identical. The main difference is our warm season is shorter and we get more extremes in the Dec. - Feb timeframe (some years very extreme like last year we averaged somewhere around -20C/-5F through February - ouch). That's about the forecast this week, looks like we're finally getting fall, this will be the first week we'll drop below 70's during the day. After the crop comes, I say in bring on winter, 3 months of snowboarding and skiing (and the snow bunnies that come with it) - fuck yeah!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 28, 2015)

Trashcan plant:



Hahahahaha

Here is something I hope you really like:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## papapayne (Sep 28, 2015)

wet dreams


sour cherry


bay haze


wet dreams 10 gallon


cheese surprise


----------



## Mohican (Sep 28, 2015)

Xmas tree mystery sativa:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## papapayne (Sep 28, 2015)

few more sour cherry shots


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 28, 2015)

Sour cherry looks like a good smoke. And good money maker for sure


----------



## countrypickle (Sep 28, 2015)

4
WedSep 30
Risk of thunderstorms





21°C
29
15°C
80%
15-20 mm
S 20 km/h
1
ThuOct 1
Rain at times heavy





20°C
25
11°C
90%
50+ mm
SE 20 km/h
0
FriOct 2
Cloudy with showers





14°C
12
10°C
70%
5-10 mm
N 25 km/h
2
SatOct 3
Light rain





13°C
12
11°C
70%
5-10 mm
E 15 km/h
2
SunOct 4
Cloudy with showers





18°C
22
14°C
40%
~5 mm
S 25 km/h

Well ...F*k Me !!! Last week temps drop to 2 c and now this week...a God damn flood of rain coming.. 100+ mm ( 4 ") 
Heres hoping 'Loretta diy greenhouse holds up )


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 28, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Trashcan plant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's gorgeous. How about some old porn with trashcan malawi few years back?


----------



## gro2max (Sep 28, 2015)

papapayne said:


> wet dreams
> 
> 
> sour cherry
> ...


Tasty sour cherry U have there
How many week it been flowering


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 28, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> She's gorgeous. How about some old porn with trashcan malawi few years back?


@Mohican it was the 12 season with Malberry stuff. Fkn awesome, just went and browsed that whole thread


----------



## papapayne (Sep 28, 2015)

gro2max said:


> Tasty sour cherry U have there
> How many week it been flowering


She was,one of the first to,trigger. Think around mid,july,she started.


----------



## chanceythegardener (Sep 28, 2015)

Doesn't everybody have a trash can plant? I like the retro aluminum look better, way cooler.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 28, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Hoping you get what we've been seeing in southern Ontario, weird weather where September was like June but little rain. Nights are cool now but we're still getting into the 70's during the day which is unusual for this area. The bitch going past September can be the rain but in a windy area you're good, the killer in October though is daylight hours continue to reduce quick, you could be looking into November to finish those..


 second frost she is done no matter what and my guess will be end of oct first week of november its all a guessing game if i get 2 weeks of good weather look the hell out she will look killer


----------



## countrypickle (Sep 28, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> second frost she is done no matter what and my guess will be end of oct first week of november its all a guessing game if i get 2 weeks of good weather look the hell out she will look killer


I can relate..DV ... Frost /Rain /Humid all in a 24 hr span :/ gotta luv East Coast weather make no wonder I going grey early.. and I always thought it was the wife that caused it


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 28, 2015)

Trainwreck taking this plant down this week
   
I lost my dog over the weekend RIP 15 years strong 
 
Peace to all the growers and much success to everyone


----------



## countrypickle (Sep 28, 2015)

pmt62382 said:


> Trainwreck taking this plant down this week
> View attachment 3510237 View attachment 3510238 View attachment 3510239
> I lost my dog over the weekend RIP 15 years strong
> View attachment 3510248
> Peace to all the growers and much success to everyone



Sorry to hear man .. 
I know the feeling 
my ol man was 19


----------



## myizm (Sep 28, 2015)

pmt62382 said:


> Trainwreck taking this plant down this week
> View attachment 3510237 View attachment 3510238 View attachment 3510239
> I lost my dog over the weekend RIP 15 years strong
> View attachment 3510248
> Peace to all the growers and much success to everyone


Sorry to hear this......they are family. Stay strong


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 28, 2015)

pmt62382 said:


> Trainwreck taking this plant down this week
> View attachment 3510237 View attachment 3510238 View attachment 3510239
> I lost my dog over the weekend RIP 15 years strong
> View attachment 3510248
> Peace to all the growers and much success to everyone





countrypickle said:


> Sorry to hear man ..
> I know the feeling
> my ol man was 19 View attachment 3510256


sorry for your losses....just lost mine @15 also


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 28, 2015)

*Pic of the Day* @pmt62382
Nothing more important than our family.


----------



## chanceythegardener (Sep 28, 2015)

White Shark


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2015)

another dog over the rainbow bridge..sorry to hear man


----------



## willamettemike (Sep 28, 2015)

Never grew before. growing two GSC outside in pots.
First picture is a week ago.Second and third are today. I had cut off most all fan leaves a couple days ago. Took too literal some advice I got. 
I think they are about ready. I got clones on July 1 and live in Oregon. Had some good Alpaca worm castings to make tea with and they did well. Do they look about ready?


----------



## myizm (Sep 28, 2015)

willamettemike said:


> Never grew before. growing two GSC outside in pots.
> First picture is a week ago.Second and third are today. I had cut off most all fan leaves a couple days ago. Took too literal some advice I got.View attachment 3510288View attachment 3510290 View attachment 3510291
> I think they are about ready. I got clones on July 1 and live in Oregon. Had some good Alpaca worm castings to make tea with and they did well. Do they look about ready?





willamettemike said:


> Never grew before. growing two GSC outside in pots.
> First picture is a week ago.Second and third are today. I had cut off most all fan leaves a couple days ago. Took too literal some advice I got.View attachment 3510288View attachment 3510290 View attachment 3510291
> I think they are about ready. I got clones on July 1 and live in Oregon. Had some good Alpaca worm castings to make tea with and they did well. Do they look about ready?


If you can wait a couple of weeks you....I would


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 28, 2015)

pmt62382 said:


> Trainwreck taking this plant down this week
> View attachment 3510237 View attachment 3510238 View attachment 3510239
> I lost my dog over the weekend RIP 15 years strong
> View attachment 3510248
> Peace to all the growers and much success to everyone


Sorry about the bad news PMT, we have a 14y.o. that's on her last year of life (thought that last year). It's rough losing a companion.
Thoughts are with you....
TMB-


----------



## willamettemike (Sep 28, 2015)

myizm said:


> If you can wait a couple of weeks you....I would


I have moved closer to my house for better security.
I have a grow light in basement if you think that would be better.
So should I just go with straight well water now or continue feeding?
thanks


----------



## readysetawesome (Sep 28, 2015)

Pic of the day, hours before I cut her down today... I tried all season to capture the magic with pictures, finally feels like I did her nearly full justice here:


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2015)

willamettemike said:


> I have moved closer to my house for better security.
> I have a grow light in basement if you think that would be better.
> So should I just go with straight well water now or continue feeding?
> thanks


It should be fine to leave it out and give it plain water. You in the valley here too? I am new to oregon so dont know my way around.


----------



## willamettemike (Sep 28, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> It should be fine to leave it out and give it plain water. You in the valley here too? I am new to oregon so dont know my way around.


I'm in the country near Tualatin.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2015)

willamettemike said:


> I'm in the country near Tualatin.


Haha i will have to look it up. I am in the Eugene area


----------



## willamettemike (Sep 28, 2015)

I live real close to 205 right after it leaves I-5...going North


----------



## MrRare (Sep 28, 2015)

willamettemike said:


> Never grew before. growing two GSC outside in pots.
> First picture is a week ago.Second and third are today. I had cut off most all fan leaves a couple days ago. Took too literal some advice I got.View attachment 3510288View attachment 3510290 View attachment 3510291
> I think they are about ready. I got clones on July 1 and live in Oregon. Had some good Alpaca worm castings to make tea with and they did well. Do they look about ready?


William
I would suggest you use your scope and watch for the change from cloudy to amber tricomes. I usually like to harvest before sunrise when there is 30-40% amber tricomes.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2015)

willamettemike said:


> I live real close to 205 right after it leaves I-5...going North


Yea i looked it up. That us where the traffic goes to shit!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 28, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> I want to stick a straight up sativa in the corner of my indoor grow and start flowering her from the get go. I notice Mo, yourself and others are into to these pure sativas and I've always wanted to grow out a Panama Red or a real Columbian or Acapulco Gold, but don't know which strain I should start with or if I should go with a heavy sativa leaning hybrid.
> 
> Looks great bro!



This is my 2nd year growing so I don't have a lot of experience to speak of but I have found the sativas to be very easy to grow and care for and trimming is super easy compared to a indica. 

I do know that the sativa grow faster and taller then indica so not sure how a pure sativa will do inside and also the flower time is a lot longer for sativa. Like you mention maybe a hybrid would be best, Something with a 70-30 split my be a good start for indoor. 

If you want to try some 100% sativa seeds check out aceseeds.com I think @Mohican has bought seeds from them.. 

Thanks


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 28, 2015)

@FLkeys1 , I have that Purple Haze x Black Cherry seed I need to throw back your way. I also picked up a few Ace Seeds Purple Haze x Thai last time i did a "Mix Bag" purchase. Thinking I won't pop those for a while though..


----------



## willamettemike (Sep 28, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea i looked it up. That us where the traffic goes to shit!


Yep...lucky I'm retired.
And don't live in any city limits..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2015)

willamettemike said:


> Yep...lucky I'm retired.


I have had to drive two loads of cabinets up for work. It sucks driving the big truck and trailer around down town.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 28, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> @FLkeys1 , I have that Purple Haze x Black Cherry seed I need to throw back your way. I also picked up a few Ace Seeds Purple Haze x Thai last time i did a "Mix Bag" purchase. Thinking I won't pop those for a while though..



Forgot about those, thanks for reminding me. If you want a few Jurple X Big buds seeds they are looking really promising, let me know. If you want to PM me with what is a good day to meet.. 

Few of the panama red seeds you gave me have popped, keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Say high to my sister, she lives in West Linn
> 
> She has smoked for years, trying to talk here in to growing


I can give here clones in the spring if she wants them


----------



## willamettemike (Sep 28, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Say high to my sister, she lives in West Linn
> 
> She has smoked for years, trying to talk here in to growing


I lived in Willamette (part of West Linn) for 40 years. Just moved back to family farm property 2 years ago.


----------



## willamettemike (Sep 28, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I can give here clones in the spring if she wants them


I will probably be looking for couple clones next spring...
I got them off craigslist this year.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 28, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I can give here clones in the spring if she wants them


Thank you, Doc.. I will let her know. She has a green thumb and grows her flowers and veggies each year, it would be great if she could save some $$ by growing her own.

Thanks


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2015)

willamettemike said:


> I will probably be looking for couple clones next spring...
> I got them off craigslist this year.


No worries! I have quite a few different strains i can hook you up with.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Thank you, Doc.. I will let her know. She has a green thumb and grows her flowers and veggies each year, it would be great if she could save some $$ by growing her own.
> 
> Thanks


Yea man. I dont know what she like but the gg4 did really well for me outside here.


----------



## willamettemike (Sep 28, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> No worries! I have quite a few different strains i can hook you up with.


Great!


----------



## readysetawesome (Sep 29, 2015)

MrRare said:


> William
> I would suggest you use your scope and watch for the change from cloudy to amber tricomes. I usually like to harvest before sunrise when there is 30-40% amber tricomes.


My personal theory esp here in the NW is harvest at lowest possible relative humidity, which is around dusk. Early am dew isn't something you want to bring into your drying room, I would think, I aim to bring them in as free of surface moisture as possible.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 29, 2015)

readysetawesome said:


> My personal theory esp here in the NW is harvest at lowest possible relative humidity, which is around dusk. Early am dew isn't something you want to bring into your drying room, I would think, I aim to bring them in as free of surface moisture as possible.


Shouldn't matter if you have your dring room fright. You can wash your weed as you harvest and it will not give you a problem.


----------



## southernganjafarmer (Sep 29, 2015)

I have some unknown strains going rn, it's my first grow btw. Good luck & I hope everyone has a great harvest this yr!


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## mwine87 (Sep 29, 2015)

So quickly all your dreams can be shattered. Had rippers come through and pull some buds last night. Not nearly all, but they know I'm here and will return. Pulling everything today. Have to rebuild part of my fence... It was termite ridden and was an easy target. They straight pulled planks off and came through. They would've made noise, but I didn't hear it. Fans running all night blocked out sound. Dogs weren't alerted. Fuckin sucks. Update later.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 29, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> So quickly all your dreams can be shattered. Had rippers come through and pull some buds last night. Not nearly all, but they know I'm here and will return. Pulling everything today. Have to rebuild part of my fence... It was termite ridden and was an easy target. They straight pulled planks off and came through. They would've made noise, but I didn't hear it. Fans running all night blocked out sound. Dogs weren't alerted. Fuckin sucks. Update later.


Damn brother, $#%! sucks, feel for you,it's such a shitty feeling. Good luck saving what you can...


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 29, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> So quickly all your dreams can be shattered. Had rippers come through and pull some buds last night. Not nearly all, but they know I'm here and will return. Pulling everything today. Have to rebuild part of my fence... It was termite ridden and was an easy target. They straight pulled planks off and came through. They would've made noise, but I didn't hear it. Fans running all night blocked out sound. Dogs weren't alerted. Fuckin sucks. Update later.



My worst nightmare is to go out in the morning to check on the girls and find what you did.. So sucks!! Like I told you I have plenty extra that I will give ya, just say the word.. 
I won't sleep good again till harvest is over.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 29, 2015)

sorry to hear that man. its definitely time to be on high alert and weapons red.


----------



## Cookie_rookie (Sep 29, 2015)

What's up everyone!!! first time growing (past veg stage).
I know it doesn't look as good as your guys, but I thought I share
It with yall
I'm in NorCal so I think I have 2 maybe 3 weeks left
Only two little plants 
Both candyland (platinum gsc X gdp)


----------



## Cookie_rookie (Sep 29, 2015)

2 more pix for you guys


----------



## countrypickle (Sep 29, 2015)

Lorretta coming along nicely.. figure just a few more weeks for her.. she's grown so tall that she grew thru the trellis AND the roof of the greenhouse.. luckily the weight of her bud is dropping her down from touching the tarp .  Little ladybug nest I had used for the summer(and the watcher of weed  ). I bought a bunch of ladybugs and placed them in there with some damp ppr towels and a few leaves .. Stayed all summer long. still got a few flying around ..was great for aphid control . 
Now my biggest question .. I have one of Lorretta offspring( a branch that broke of few mnths ago..I just planted it dirt and it survived) outside the greenhouse. I left it because I ran outta wood/plastic at the time. lol lazy to go get more .








.
I know its not ready either,just yet. but with 100 mm rain coming... is it worth it to go thru the work to cover this plant like the rest( its only 2 1/2 ft tall ) for the sake of how much more bulk can it get? 
I'm thinking chop. something to do tomorrow during the rainstorm coming  
but Thrics are 1/3 clear 2/3 cloudy .. hairs still white as hell tho . 
Wut you think ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 29, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> So quickly all your dreams can be shattered. Had rippers come through and pull some buds last night. Not nearly all, but they know I'm here and will return. Pulling everything today. Have to rebuild part of my fence... It was termite ridden and was an easy target. They straight pulled planks off and came through. They would've made noise, but I didn't hear it. Fans running all night blocked out sound. Dogs weren't alerted. Fuckin sucks. Update later.


That blows! I will bring a couple extra jars to bbq man. I hate to hear it but i guess it is time for me to sleep in the garden for a few weeks


----------



## shhhmokey (Sep 29, 2015)

Comming along nicely. Getting a little concerned about this wet weather tho. Was thinking about choppin em down on the weekend. Just unsure of how close they are to being ready.

Anyone out there able to ballpark if there close or not?

Also security is a concern


----------



## countrypickle (Sep 29, 2015)

Well F*k Me !! that escalted quickly 
Decisions so much for my weekend to relax be paranoid as hell


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 29, 2015)

countrypickle said:


> View attachment 3510899 Well F*k Me !! that escalted quickly
> Decisions so much for my weekend to relax be paranoid as hell


Man, I saw a map very similar to that just before your first post about it earlier and thought about posting it, but didn't want to rub a rat bastard situation in anymore. I really paid attention to it thinking about our resident Maine grower, Getaway. Sux man.


----------



## countrypickle (Sep 29, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Man, I saw a map very similar to that just before your first post about it earlier and thought about posting it, but didn't want to rub a rat bastard situation in anymore. I really paid attention to it thinking about our resident Maine grower, Getaway. Sux man.


Yea I agree it was kinda like rubbing a wound... but when I seen the map figured its best for anyone who hasnt seen it( and may fall in the zone) to at least know.and others may be like me and sometimes go into a haze.. having to reread sentences a few times just to remeber wut I just read sometimes a visual helps


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 29, 2015)

papapayne said:


> sorry to hear that man. its definitely time to be on high alert and weapons red.


I tested my security camera today. Set the alarm and jumped over my wall and walked around the plants. With in a minute I got a txt message someone was in the raised bed area..


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Sep 29, 2015)

Bluedream love


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 29, 2015)

tannersmokin247 said:


> Bluedream love


Nice! Looks a couple weeks further than mine. I look to chop my blue dream on the 19th


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 29, 2015)

tannersmokin247 said:


> Bluedream love


Nice


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Sep 29, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nice! Looks a couple weeks further than mine. I look to chop my blue dream on the 19th


I was thinking another 3 weeks for the bluedream which would land me around the 19th..hmmm lol. I think I'm gonna chop my two cherry pies on saturday though


----------



## papapayne (Sep 29, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> I tested my security camera today. Set the alarm and jumped over my wall and walked around the plants. With in a minute I got a txt message someone was in the raised bed area..


what did you buy? I been thinking about using some my student loan next week to get a system.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 29, 2015)

I am actually chopping the big blue dream now. I was checking trichomes today and seeing many Amber colored ones.. Course this is the plant that has been growing in the ground since March... My bubba Kush was early too.. 
Will post some pics tomorrow..
Mulanje and Malawi X Mozambique prob won't be ready till end of October.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 29, 2015)

papapayne said:


> what did you buy? I been thinking about using some my student loan next week to get a system.



When we upgraded our ADT system we added security cameras outside. You can view all the cameras online and set up alerts based on what you want to know and Get them txt and emailed to you.. It is all wireless so even if they cut your phone line it still works.


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 29, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> That blows! I will bring a couple extra jars to bbq man. I hate to hear it but i guess it is time for me to sleep in the garden for a few weeks


Thanks Doc! Very kind of you.  Everyone stay on high alert! Been super busy today! Rebuilt the fence that was raped, will finish the other half tomorrow. My dad came over and helped me chop all my plants. ROUGH chop!! I've got 5 huge bundles of bud waiting to be trimmed. Will be up all night long tonight... My dad was adamant that they would return tonight... So I lost my Papayas completly. They weren't far enough along to keep for hash, and too big to move. They were my biggest problem all season.. I've got some clones going and a bunch of younger plants in the tent, but the lights will stay off all night. My jungle is finished, my backyard.. Empty.  and  

The rippers were kids, I think. They individually trimmed buds instead of limbs and colas... Then dropped the tops all over where they walking and in the alley when they ran off. I still got most of my crop. The indica's were done, Sativas had a little longer. But they were still nice and frosty, so it could've been worse.

Was able to take a couple plants to a friend from high school. A BD x Mulanje and the purple haze. I'll still be watching those from afar. Hope everyone else had a better day than I. I'll post some pics tomorrow..


----------



## Farmer's Hat (Sep 29, 2015)

I hate trimming... lol


----------



## Farmer's Hat (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## fumble (Sep 30, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> Thanks Doc! Very kind of you.  Everyone stay on high alert! Been super busy today! Rebuilt the fence that was raped, will finish the other half tomorrow. My dad came over and helped me chop all my plants. ROUGH chop!! I've got 5 huge bundles of bud waiting to be trimmed. Will be up all night long tonight... My dad was adamant that they would return tonight... So I lost my Papayas completly. They weren't far enough along to keep for hash, and too big to move. They were my biggest problem all season.. I've got some clones going and a bunch of younger plants in the tent, but the lights will stay off all night. My jungle is finished, my backyard.. Empty.  and
> 
> The rippers were kids, I think. They individually trimmed buds instead of limbs and colas... Then dropped the tops all over where they walking and in the alley when they ran off. I still got most of my crop. The indica's were done, Sativas had a little longer. But they were still nice and frosty, so it could've been worse.
> 
> Was able to take a couple plants to a friend from high school. A BD x Mulanje and the purple haze. I'll still be watching those from afar. Hope everyone else had a better day than I. I'll post some pics tomorrow..


that hella sucks man...sorry you got ripped. Glad you still got some though


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 30, 2015)

tannersmokin247 said:


> Bluedream love


Here is my blue dream man
 
And a cherry pie


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 30, 2015)

9/29 *Pic of the Day* @Farmer's Hat 






Everyone's plants are looking great! @mwine87 sorry to hear about the rippers man. I chopped half of mine down last night after a Sheriff's chopped hovered over my house for about 5 seconds too long for my liking. If they were taking pics they would have seen me out there with my scissors.  Hopefully you can crop everything and still stay in the black! Good luck man!


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks @angryblackman and @fumble I'll still have a substantial harvest after everything is said and done. Love the sense of community that RIU creates. Y'all are some super awesome people.


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 30, 2015)

Does this look like a cal deficiency from lack of using a cal-mag supplement when using Maxsea bloom? It's hard to tell under the hps, but there is a splattering of yellow on the leaves, like a paint gun running out of paint wound do and the affected leaves have an almost gritty feel to them, though that's likely from low humidity. I have the exact same issue on an outdoor plant in the ground is why I ask. Only connection between them is me and Maxsea.


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 30, 2015)

I believe that you will need Cal-Mag at the end when using JUST Maxsea. I avoided it by adding in Bone Meal into the mix a couple of times throughout the season.


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 30, 2015)

See... Rough chop. Looks like brick is on the menu.


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 30, 2015)

@angryblackman, these were grown in 7.5 gallons of my super soil mix which was amended with bone meal during the mixing phase, as well as alfalfa meal, Epsoma Garden Tone, blood meal, greensand, soft rock phosphate and greensand, all added to a base mix of equal parts peat, high quality vermicompost and chunky perlite. I've had these spotting issues on every outdoor plant I have ever grown in the ground on the farm I use. I've never had these issues with my SS, but then again, I never vegged this long and grew the plants this big in flower and they are water only throughout veg.

On a good note, as an amateur indoor grower, I have learned the value of a couple or four extra weeks of veg.


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 30, 2015)

I'd be worried about bringing outdoor probs to my indoor mwine87 and I am, as I chopped some lowers to provide better air flow for the clouds a d rain we are getting. I trimmed it up on the other side of my house, sprayed the fuck out of the hallway with a permethrin based spray and chanted clothes before entering my grow space at lights on last night. 

Looks like you are at least gonna have a harvest! Beats the hell out trying to hustle up the next bag before you run out of the last overpriced shit. I'll quit before I go back to that bullshit.


----------



## Jessicolo (Sep 30, 2015)

Unsure of strain i thought i used chem dawg and gsc seeds only but it doesnt look or smell like either. She is 8 weeks into flower. I have no idea how many more weeks she can go here in SoCo


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 30, 2015)

@Smidge34 i am worried about my outdoor pest near the tent, but this is the only spot i have to work with. I have neem, bt, and DE. The tent is outside as it is.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 30, 2015)

Malmo 
Malawi X Mozambique starting to smell like a lemon diesel or turpentine smell ? Sorry I am so bad with describing the smell..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 30, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Malmo
> Malawi X Mozambique starting to smell like a lemon diesel or turpentine smell ? Sorry I am so bad with describing the smell..
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511583


Sounds good to me!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Sep 30, 2015)

Mulanje is starting to smell like mango, citrus and pineapple. Thinking there is some Jurple in her DNA ??


----------



## shhhmokey (Sep 30, 2015)

This is the end of one branch!!!. I cat wait!!! AK 47


----------



## chanceythegardener (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## chanceythegardener (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## chanceythegardener (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## chanceythegardener (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## chanceythegardener (Sep 30, 2015)

Happy Wednesday everyone!


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 30, 2015)

hey all couple days of great weather have kicked my plant finally n gear later this week temps to hit 0 freezing and she is staying put probably...
Thinking off giving it luke warm water drench and cover the soil with fall fallen leafs and hope for the best WTF do you do sure not ready to chop its going to be a test 
But the buds are rock hard and have weight as plant is spreading out cause of heavy buds lol being cherry pie X pck should i expect monster cola's ??? 3" by 6"buds presently and my buddy    anyways nice pictures all


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 30, 2015)

PS : she gets the babes lol perfect babe magnet


----------



## GroErr (Sep 30, 2015)

Early morning flash shots, JTR x Blueberry, aka Blue Ripper outdoor budz





Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Sep 30, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> PS : she gets the babes lol perfect babe magnet


Isn't that where the term "man's best friend" comes from?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 30, 2015)

I got a hand delivered notice this time, and it gives me 11 more days to leave than the last one did so looks like i will be able to drag it out for the indoor to get done. Fucked up thing is i know all my neighbors know about and like my garden. They understand that we dont want the kids over and they all play at the other houses on the street. They have told me how much they like us and how f'ed up this shit is. Plus they are going to tell me i can't have weed of any form in my house i pay 1k a month in rent to live in. I told the ass holes i was putting a greenhouse in when i moved in. Fuck that shit!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 30, 2015)

Damn can you believe ALL of this came from one plant ? Me either !!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I got a hand delivered notice this time, and it gives me 11 more days to leave than the last one did so looks like i will be able to drag it out forvthe indoor to get done. Fucked up thing is i know all my neighbors know about and like my garden. They understand that we dont want the kids over and they all play at the other houses on the street. They have told me how much they like us and how f'ed up this shit is. Plus they are going to tell me i can't have weed of any form in my house i pay 1k a month in rent to live in. I told the ass holes i was putting a greenhouse in when i moved in. Fuck that shit!
> View attachment 3511624


Fucking dicks


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 30, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I got a hand delivered notice this time, and it gives me 11 more days to leave than the last one did so looks like i will be able to drag it out for the indoor to get done. Fucked up thing is i know all my neighbors know about and like my garden. They understand that we dont want the kids over and they all play at the other houses on the street. They have told me how much they like us and how f'ed up this shit is. Plus they are going to tell me i can't have weed of any form in my house i pay 1k a month in rent to live in. I told the ass holes i was putting a greenhouse in when i moved in. Fuck that shit!
> View attachment 3511624


Sound like some kinda Jehovah's or something ? That's fucked up. Lol "marijuana in all forms" ?


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 30, 2015)

As for the letter we must realize that one thing its not his property second you need to have permission for any modifications on any rental property ,. green house or not 
please not trying to be a dick here just saying
growing indoor can cause lots of damage , mold floods you name it
did the person ask if he could just because you rent a house does not allow you to modify a room or do anything possibly illegal just saying
The owner is looking out for his best interests easy for a person to wreck something and walk away and leave owner in a world of hurt 
So he is just covering his ass,, Does it make him a ass hole not one fucking bit 
if i owned a rental property i would want to know if there is a grow going on wouldnt you ?? if you owned the property ..
And on second note why the hell do you not buy your own home then you can make it into one big fucking greenhouse


----------



## green217 (Sep 30, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I got a hand delivered notice this time, and it gives me 11 more days to leave than the last one did so looks like i will be able to drag it out for the indoor to get done. Fucked up thing is i know all my neighbors know about and like my garden. They understand that we dont want the kids over and they all play at the other houses on the street. They have told me how much they like us and how f'ed up this shit is. Plus they are going to tell me i can't have weed of any form in my house i pay 1k a month in rent to live in. I told the ass holes i was putting a greenhouse in when i moved in. Fuck that shit!
> View attachment 3511624


Thats some BS, especially in Oregon.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 30, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> As for the letter we must .. realize that one thing its not his property
> So he is just covering his ass,, Does it make him a ass hole not one fucking bit
> if i owned a rental property i would want to know if there is a grow going on wouldnt you ?? if you owned the property ..
> And on second note why the hell do you not buy your own home then you can make it into one big fucking greenhouse


Man i stated i had permission to put in the ghouse. It has also been there for months same with the garden. I moved my family cross country this year with our house down payment because our last to landlords didnt pay the note. They could have come to me not go straight to termination notices and put it in there fucking lease! And you should think about some shit before you post ass hole!


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 30, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I got a hand delivered notice this time, and it gives me 11 more days to leave than the last one did so looks like i will be able to drag it out for the indoor to get done. Fucked up thing is i know all my neighbors know about and like my garden. They understand that we dont want the kids over and they all play at the other houses on the street. They have told me how much they like us and how f'ed up this shit is. Plus they are going to tell me i can't have weed of any form in my house i pay 1k a month in rent to live in. I told the ass holes i was putting a greenhouse in when i moved in. Fuck that shit!
> View attachment 3511624


 Wow call me a asshole i do not see anywhere here that they allowed you to put up a green house or was it you told them assholes you were putting up a green house
I am curious were you also growing inside the house ??? and if so did they allow it ??? and on closing note why did they give you notice to begin with if you were allowed a green house ???
May be there is more to the story then you are letting everyone believe 
There is no need to come off as a prick to me i am just trying to figure it all out


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man i stated i had permission to put in the ghouse. It has also been there for months same with the garden. I moved my family cross country this year with our house down payment because our last to landlords didnt pay the note. They could have come to me not go straight to termination notices and put it in there fucking lease! And you should think about some shit before you post ass hole!


I thought about answering that nearly the same way but thought would wait for you as knew wouldn't be long....


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 30, 2015)

usually when someone gets termination notice they fucked up some how or did something right ??? i mean on original lease is it stated your allowed to have a green house


----------



## TWS (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## papapayne (Sep 30, 2015)

Who really tells their landlord they grow weed?? I know I surely never have and never would...espcially a property management company. I mean shit this day in age you can't even have a dog, waterbed, or overnight guests without permission. the shitty thing is oregon is a no cause state that vastly favors property management companies. 

Furthermore, I figure damn near everyone posting on here grows in a their house...that's why we post on this community! Really sucks to hear the usual line I hear from anti-marijuana people on this forum...


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 1, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man i stated i had permission to put in the ghouse. It has also been there for months same with the garden. I moved my family cross country this year with our house down payment because our last to landlords didnt pay the note. They could have come to me not go straight to termination notices and put it in there fucking lease! And you should think about some shit before you post ass hole!


I liked darths point he made but now im retracting that..if u told them u were puttig in a greenhouse and they being dicks now fuck en...are they jealous ?


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 1, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Does this look like a cal deficiency from lack of using a cal-mag supplement when using Maxsea bloom? It's hard to tell under the hps, but there is a splattering of yellow on the leaves, like a paint gun running out of paint wound do and the affected leaves have an almost gritty feel to them, though that's likely from low humidity. I have the exact same issue on an outdoor plant in the ground is why I ask. Only connection between them is me and Maxsea.
> View attachment 3511285
> View attachment 3511286


Well I figured it out and it sure as hell ain't no cal deficiency for fuck's sake. Fucking spider mites and they have a hold on every plant. What trips me out is I looked at the leaves pretty heavy yesterday and no webs I noticed, but tonight at lights on it was pretty obvious as I inspected the plant for further "cal" deficiency lmao. Chopping today at day 52 or so. They will smoke, but not close to ready and no telling the weight I'll lose. Gonna nuke the hell out of veggers, room and my entire home. Gonna be a lot more fastidious and on top of this shit now, just like I've been warned from day 1 dammit.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 1, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Well I figured it out and it sure as hell ain't no cal deficiency for fuck's sake. Fucking spider mites and they have a hold on every plant. What trips me out is I looked at the leaves pretty heavy yesterday and no webs I noticed, but tonight at lights on it was pretty obvious as I inspected the plant for further "cal" deficiency lmao. Chopping today at day 52 or so. They will smoke, but not close to ready and no telling the weight I'll lose. Gonna nuke the hell out of veggers, room and my entire home. Gonna be a lot more fastidious and on top of this shit now, just like I've been warned from day 1 dammit.
> View attachment 3511761
> View attachment 3511764


They fckt with me like that last yr. Same thing


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 1, 2015)

They screwed my outdoor 2 yrs in a row..then i got on top of them last yr thank fuck ..bad luck mate


----------



## Six9 (Oct 1, 2015)

Damn TWS lookin good! Gives us a shout with trim party details.

Update on outdoor Acapulco Gold, lots of rain but she's still healthy and frosty, big healthy buds, she had a P def I think, I'm heading back this weekend for grooming and snips for tric evaluation


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 1, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> They fckt with me like that last yr. Same thing


One thing I believe I have going for me is these are just run of the mill spider mites from my veggie garden and not the so-called "Borg" marijuana specialists that keep coming back like a Terminator that I've read you get with clones and concentrated grow areas. Anyway, I have nothing in flower now but a day 7 skunker so everything is getting washed and waxed today.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 1, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> One thing I believe I have going for me is these are just run of the mill spider mites from my veggie garden and not the so-called "Borg" marijuana specialists that keep coming back like a Terminator that I've read you get with clones and concentrated grow areas. Anyway, I have nothing in flower now but a day 7 skunker so everything is getting washed and waxed today.


 Im lucky i only have to deal with the basic two spotted mite the past few years thats it really..touchwood


----------



## Darth Vapour (Oct 1, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Im lucky i only have to deal with the basic two spotted mite the past few years thats it really..touchwood


 knock on wood man i saw a friends 8 k grow go for crap with the borg ,,
it was so bad when i walked into room i started scratching myself just from the looks of plants if you know what i mean ..
he was like can you help me i said man your like 5 th 6 th week of flower its so infested i mean web everywhere ..where does guy start 
from 12 - 15 pound harvest one should of got he pulled 3.5 pounds of garbage


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 1, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> knock on wood man i saw a friends 8 k grow go for crap with the borg ,,
> it was so bad when i walked into room i started scratching myself just from the looks of plants if you know what i mean ..
> he was like can you help me i said man your like 5 th 6 th week of flower its so infested i mean web everywhere ..where does guy start
> from 12 - 15 pound harvest one should of got he pulled 3.5 pounds of garbage


Fucken sux that does..id be to afraid to go home without changing me clothes and showering somewhere.
Where im grom.im pretty blessed its basic mites and ive never seen mold or such as its so dry where i an for a gd 10 months of the year


----------



## Six9 (Oct 1, 2015)

that got me thinkin about harvesting my outdoor. I plan to bag up the four main branches separately and trim / hang in the basement. I have indoor tent upstairs, should I do all possible in basement including jarring after drying? Clean area well and keep all separate? Can they travel on clothes and stuff? I'll strip down if needed!


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 1, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Well I figured it out and it sure as hell ain't no cal deficiency for fuck's sake. Fucking spider mites and they have a hold on every plant. What trips me out is I looked at the leaves pretty heavy yesterday and no webs I noticed, but tonight at lights on it was pretty obvious as I inspected the plant for further "cal" deficiency lmao. Chopping today at day 52 or so. They will smoke, but not close to ready and no telling the weight I'll lose. Gonna nuke the hell out of veggers, room and my entire home. Gonna be a lot more fastidious and on top of this shit now, just like I've been warned from day 1 dammit.
> View attachment 3511761
> View attachment 3511764


what are you spraying with,, AVID, floromite , azamax?


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 1, 2015)

Croptober is here!!!! Getting so anxious


----------



## Cookie_rookie (Oct 1, 2015)

I know this isn't what this post was made for, but I see so many experienced growers on this one post... !
I watered with nutes the first day I got these clones an they started lookin like shit, it's been all down hill from there.
I'm not sure if they're getting too little or too much of something,
Been giving em 6.5 phd water 
Only

Anyone have a suggestion?!


----------



## countrypickle (Oct 1, 2015)

Well,
I had to harvest the small plant I had outside the greenhouse..




The rain was too f'in much and it pelted the shit outta it.. so I chopped and hung.




.
Not a bad little score ( seeing how it was only 2 ft tall.




.
Here at home I've got a few too many curious eyes ( 4 kids) and they'd be asking wut the leaves were.... so instead..dispose of as quick as possible.. best way? Bert and Bella .. lol they can diminish a big box of fan leaves pretty quick..




.( Saved all my bud trim tho  )
looking forward to harvesting loretta if I got this much off a 2 ft plant. and most of wut I learned is all from stalking you guy's posts.. Thanks


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 1, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> what are you spraying with,, AVID, floromite , azamax?


Every fucking thing, every fucking step as many times as necessary to kill the bastards. I'm a semi-organic grower, but I'm going nuclear here. I'm thinking hit all the plants heavy with organic Spinosad to start, then some pyrethrin based bombs in the spaces, clean everything top to bottom in bleach, etc., then do it all over in 3 days. Id rather skip the Avid. Rinse and repeat again in 2-3 days. I was warning mwine87 about contaminating his indoor grow from the outside, while I was casually entering my flower room straight from my outdoor raised bed gardens, heeee fuck n hawwww. Grandpa always said a bought lesson was better than being told.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 1, 2015)

Six9 said:


> that got me thinkin about harvesting my outdoor. I plan to bag up the four main branches separately and trim / hang in the basement. I have indoor tent upstairs, should I do all possible in basement including jarring after drying? Clean area well and keep all separate? Can they travel on clothes and stuff? I'll strip down if needed!


I wouldnt stress to much but with the mites you guys get over there hell id nuke my clothes before entering an i door room


----------



## Six9 (Oct 1, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Malmo
> Malawi X Mozambique starting to smell like a lemon diesel or turpentine smell ? Sorry I am so bad with describing the smell..
> View attachment 3511583


Looks great, lots of life there. I have Malawi planned for spring, looking forward to it. Funny I harvested two days ago, trying to pinpoint the fragrance is tricky, sativa with a fuel/chemical smell with an evergreen/pine scent. love it I was smelling my fingers all day


----------



## pmt62382 (Oct 1, 2015)

Trainwreck harvest


----------



## Six9 (Oct 1, 2015)

pmt62382 said:


> Trainwreck harvest
> View attachment 3512158 View attachment 3512159


any training or she grew that way? great structure she's holding some nice buds. lighting? Next I'm tackling a 4x4 scrog with two or four plants, or one heavy hitter like this in at least a 15 gal container. did you move her much in that fabric pot? damn fine wow


----------



## pmt62382 (Oct 1, 2015)

Six9 said:


> any training or she grew that way? great structure she's holding some nice buds. lighting? Next I'm tackling a 4x4 scrog with two or four plants, or one heavy hitter like this in at least a 15 gal container. did you move her much in that fabric pot? damn fine wow


Thanks man She grew that way. Lighting - outdoor and every time i watered the plant I turned the pot.This was a 30 gallon pot a bag of ocean forest and 1 bag of happy frog with a organic mix it was the easiest grow I've done, heres the mix I got off of ebay 
Peace and good luck on your grow


----------



## countrypickle (Oct 1, 2015)

here's how I spent the last 8 hrs in the garage.did up the 3 small ones today .. rest..repeat tomorrow but getting to the bigger ones now .. looks promising so far  
 just finshed this girl and her sisters today 
5 pairs of scissors to get thru it all they stuck together. the resin on the blades is amazing..be scraping and cleaning them tomorrow 
Happy harvesting fellow RUI'ers  will post Lorettas chop tomorrow .


----------



## Six9 (Oct 1, 2015)

pmt62382 said:


> Thanks man She grew that way. Lighting - outdoor and every time i watered the plant I turned the pot.This was a 30 gallon pot a bag of ocean forest and 1 bag of happy frog with a organic mix it was the easiest grow I've done, heres the mix I got off of ebay View attachment 3512213
> Peace and good luck on your grow


outdoor makes sense the pot threw me, forgot there are people fortunate enough to be able to tend to a fabric pot outdoors. that mix looks great, I used FF Marine Cusine with peat/coco/natural soil which yielded explosive growth, your stuff did the trick for sure. so just watered at 6.0 or something close?


----------



## pmt62382 (Oct 1, 2015)

Six9 said:


> outdoor makes sense the pot threw me, forgot there are people fortunate enough to be able to tend to a fabric pot outdoors. that mix looks great, I used FF Marine Cusine with peat/coco/natural soil which yielded explosive growth, your stuff did the trick for sure. so just watered at 6.0 or something close?


Didn't ph just plain tap water


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Mulanje and Malmo in the California sun


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 1, 2015)

Six9 said:


> outdoor makes sense the pot threw me, forgot there are people fortunate enough to be able to tend to a fabric pot outdoors. that mix looks great, I used FF Marine Cusine with peat/coco/natural soil which yielded explosive growth, your stuff did the trick for sure. so just watered at 6.0 or something close?


You do know this is a outdoor forum in the outdoor section right?


----------



## shhhmokey (Oct 1, 2015)

Sample bud up and hangin. Cant wait!


----------



## Six9 (Oct 1, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> You do know this is a outdoor forum in the outdoor section right?


it all makes sense now. yeah I lost track of what thread I was in, damn side effects


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 1, 2015)

Six9 said:


> it all makes sense now. yeah I lost track of what thread I was in, damn side effects


Right on it happens on here figured id kick in


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2015)

@Cookie_rookie - it looks like a root issue. Pull the plant out and inspect the root ball. Does the container drain well?


----------



## mwine87 (Oct 2, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I got a hand delivered notice this time, and it gives me 11 more days to leave than the last one did so looks like i will be able to drag it out for the indoor to get done. Fucked up thing is i know all my neighbors know about and like my garden. They understand that we dont want the kids over and they all play at the other houses on the street. They have told me how much they like us and how f'ed up this shit is. Plus they are going to tell me i can't have weed of any form in my house i pay 1k a month in rent to live in. I told the ass holes i was putting a greenhouse in when i moved in. Fuck that shit!
> View attachment 3511624


You're trying to cure your bud, not your violations!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 2, 2015)

Final shots of the 2x 10gal JTR x Blueberry outdoor. Very happy with the run as this was the first time these have run outdoor. Relatively quick finish, decent bud development, PM resistant which is critical in my area, definitely a keeper 

Will be pulling them in tonight, looks like a lot of rain coming in and we've had 2x frosts this week. Ready or not (they're good to go imo) it's hump time!







Cheers and good luck to all!


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 2, 2015)

Nice when the buds bend down so you can check them


----------



## papapayne (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## mushroom head (Oct 2, 2015)

@northeastmarco What strain is that? Looks tasty.


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 2, 2015)

Man, found mold inside the fat uppers on my outdoor Jackberry right up where the bud grows tight against the stalk. It was just starting, so chop chop. Sick of this every damn year, chopping immature bud, but what are you gonna do? Beats calling around and thanking some asshole for "hooking you up" with an overpriced sack of seedy commercial.


----------



## dirtpower (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm 


CBDFarm said:


> Love me some tall gals (white widow x orange haze)


in lub...with the plant that is! grin, wink


----------



## GroErr (Oct 2, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Man, found mold inside the fat uppers on my outdoor Jackberry right up where the bud grows tight against the stalk. It was just starting, so chop chop. Sick of this every damn year, chopping immature bud, but what are you gonna do? Beats calling around and thanking some asshole for "hooking you up" with an overpriced sack of seedy commercial.


Sorry to hear, that sucks. But, what you're holding, early or not is probably better than anything you'd pay through the nose for on the street. Every time I take a puff of street weed it reminds me of why I grow my own...


----------



## dirtpower (Oct 2, 2015)

MrRare said:


> Day 49 of flower- Sour Tsunami- what a difference a week makes at this point!View attachment 3498163


I'm in lub, grin, wink


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 2, 2015)

Going to the Medicinal Harvest Cup today  super excited, ill be one of the judges. 18 flower entries and 8 concretes, see if I can remember my name by the end of today!


----------



## dirtpower (Oct 2, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Man, found mold inside the fat uppers on my outdoor Jackberry right up where the bud grows tight against the stalk. It was just starting, so chop chop. Sick of this every damn year, chopping immature bud, but what are you gonna do? Beats calling around and thanking some asshole for "hooking you up" with an overpriced sack of seedy commercial.
> View attachment 3512658
> View attachment 3512664


You got gold there....think about the poor bastards who try to go the other week...really! one week is all it takes...to fuck your shit up!


----------



## CBDFarm (Oct 2, 2015)

dirtpower said:


> I'm
> 
> in lub...with the plant that is! grin, wink


Thanks, but It's two different plants haha. Both are about 13-15 feet.They are my genetics. Ill post a new photo/video soon. those are white widow x orange haze.


----------



## dirtpower (Oct 2, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Going to the Medicinal Harvest Cup today  super excited, ill be one of the judges. 18 flower entries and 8 concretes, see if I can remember my name by the end of today!


Oh, Lord.Meeeewhat like...hehehehehe...slober, slober grin


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 2, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> @northeastmarco What strain is that? Looks tasty.


It's rare dankness 501


----------



## Andrew2112 (Oct 2, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Who really tells their landlord they grow weed?? I know I surely never have and never would...espcially a property management company. I mean shit this day in age you can't even have a dog, waterbed, or overnight guests without permission. the shitty thing is oregon is a no cause state that vastly favors property management companies.
> 
> Furthermore, I figure damn near everyone posting on here grows in a their house...that's why we post on this community! Really sucks to hear the usual line I hear from anti-marijuana people on this forum...


I told one of my past landlords about my growing before I signed the lease and was told it would be okay if I only grew outside. Her son used to grow which is why she didn't care.


----------



## Cuttdogg7 (Oct 2, 2015)

How's this for a selfie, LOL


----------



## Cuttdogg7 (Oct 2, 2015)

The OG Kush all came down about a week and a half ago, just finally had some time to post some pics.


----------



## MrRare (Oct 2, 2015)

You have got to love the ladies who show up late to the party but get better every time you look at them and stay all the way till the party is over!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 2, 2015)

Smoked my first legal weed in the usa today
 Sfv Og


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 2, 2015)

You guys up north have been busy!
Getting my clones ready and holes dug! Theyre revvegging up







Also ordered these anyone grown them outdoors? Gonna go out latter in the season.

Heavyweight Fast & Vast Auto Autoflowering Feminised Seeds
1 Seeds Per Pack

Bomb THC Bomb Auto Autoflowering Feminised Seeds
1 Seeds Per Pack

Big Buddha Blue Cheese Automatic Feminised Seeds
1 Seeds Per Pack

Buddha Magnum Autoflowering Feminised Seeds
1 Seeds Per Pack

Green House Super Lemon Haze Feminised Seeds 
1 Seeds Per Pack

Humboldt Seed Organisation Blue Dream Feminised Seeds
1 Seeds Per Pack

Rare Dankness Scotts OG Feminised Seeds
1 Seeds Per Pack

: 1 X SamSara Holy Grail 69 Feminised Seed, 2 X Delicious Cheese Candy Feminised Seeds, 5 X Afghani Regular SeedsFREE


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 2, 2015)

Has anyone tried this method with outdoor growing?


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 2, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> You guys up north have been busy!
> Getting my clones ready and holes dug! Theyre revvegging up
> 
> View attachment 3512877
> ...


Blue dream i see so often in here grown well your not gonna go wrong with that one


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 2, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Blue dream i see so often in here grown well your not gonna go wrong with that one


Agreed mate


----------



## OneToyStory (Oct 2, 2015)

Getting towards the end of first time grow, done outdoors in New England. Unknown strain. Day 49 of flower. Leaves and stems are turning purple and calyxes are a jewel colored purple as well. Bud sites are incredibly compacted firm and sticky.


----------



## GoldenMountGrant (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 3, 2015)

....and Bundi Rum, Nice!


----------



## getawaymountain (Oct 3, 2015)

howdy ,
had the pleasure to meet another member 757 growing and as with all members iv'e meet in ca. ya all are great people to know !! helped me out with the stress of things going on and it was greatly appriciated


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 3, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> howdy ,
> had the pleasure to meet another member 757 growing and as with all members iv'e meet in ca. ya all are great people to know !! helped me out with the stress of things going on and it was greatly appriciated


Agree with you..

@mwine87 lives close by me and is a great guy. My partner and I went on a 12 day Alaska land and cruise trip and he and his girlfriend came by each day to check my mail, feed the cat and water my plants inside and outside.. It helps relieve the stress of being away knowing someone you can trust is watching your plants, and playing with Miss Olivia..

@Mohican got me started in this with a bunch of seeds, seeds of primo strains. The Mulanje and Malmo in the pics. Below are from his collection. Everything he touches seems to turn to gold!!! His wife is a hoot also.. 

Took these shots last night and aerial view this morning.. I put another net on the tops yesterday since they are falling over from weight and they are calling for rain on Sunday, Monday.. I know we need it but I would be happy if it would hold off till Nov..

Mulanje cross is on top, Malawi X Moazambique is bottom of pic. And purple haze is bottom right with the super thin leaves..


----------



## getawaymountain (Oct 3, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Agree with you..
> 
> @mwine87 lives close by me and is a great guy. My partner and I went on a 12 day Alaska land and cruise trip and he and his girlfriend came by each day to check my mail, feed the cat and water my plants inside and outside.. It helps relieve the stress of being away knowing someone you can trust is watching your plants, and playing with Miss Olivia..
> 
> ...



nice plants ,im going to go visit nuggs for a few days tomorrow been awhile since I sit with him having some meds lol..


----------



## countrypickle (Oct 3, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Has anyone tried this method with outdoor growing?
> 
> View attachment 3512888


I've done that method this year.....





( note the 2 ltr pop bottle funnel attached to a hose... it goes to the root system where I buried a 5 ltr container with many holes thru it.. 
Working on harvesting her now .. been at her 2 days.. almsot done ! when don will dig it up to check root system and report back


----------



## countrypickle (Oct 3, 2015)

Well half way thru harvesting Lorretta.. 
Been a long process... She smells so strong while Trimming the neighbors came over to tell me they can smell it... 
Before





during harvesting 






so far have quite a haul form her.. found about 10 grms mold so far.. so outta the size of her.. quite satisifed.. Whille tally up and dig out her root system afterwards for curiousity purposes. 
I tried the underground watering this yr.. gonna see if its worth it for all them from now on..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> howdy ,
> had the pleasure to meet another member 757 growing and as with all members iv'e meet in ca. ya all are great people to know !! helped me out with the stress of things going on and it was greatly appriciated





FLkeys1 said:


> Agree with you..
> 
> @mwine87 lives close by me and is a great guy. My partner and I went on a 12 day Alaska land and cruise trip and he and his girlfriend came by each day to check my mail, feed the cat and water my plants inside and outside.. It helps relieve the stress of being away knowing someone you can trust is watching your plants, and playing with Miss Olivia..
> 
> ...


I to have to agree!
everyone told me to come out some time so last december i was able to make the drive. When i said i was coming @jigfresh hit me up and offered to let me stay with his family and show me around. We spent two day driving to go see everyone we could squeeze in. Then i got home and a month latter we got a eviction notice because our landlord was not paying the note on the house. On the way to oregon @Mohican let us stay the night with his family and was able to see his garden. The next day i took the family down the road to @Dezracer who had opened his house already in december for a get togther when i was there. The kids played all day and we came through la at night and on through the grapevine. Then we went to Humbolt and met @whodatnation while we camped in the redwoods. A month after we got here we drove back to cali to meet alphaphase. A month after that we came to the spring bbq and met a lot of the north cali guy. Cazy part is two la vists and got hung up both times i tried to hook up with @FLkeys we couldn't make it happen. There are several other members i have met and stayed with from coast to coast. Some of the best people on earth post on here!


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 3, 2015)

Just have to say the Prairie Medicinal Cup has been amazing so far! Bought quite a few beans. Also bought 3 grams of shatter from Remo concentrates. Tried oil from 5 different dispensaries. Going to be watching dry sift and bubble demos today. Let's just say I'm having a great weekend! Hopefully harvest my ladies on Monday when I'm back in town. Happy harvest all!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I to have to agree!
> everyone told me to come out some time so last december i was able to make the drive. When i said i was coming @jigfresh hit me up and offered to let me stay with his family and show me around. We spent two day driving to go see everyone we could squeeze in. Then i got home and a month latter we got a eviction notice because our landlord was not paying the note on the house. On the way to oregon @Mohican let us stay the night with his family and was able to see his garden. The next day i took the family down the road to @Dezracer who had opened his house already in december for a get togther when i was there. The kids played all day and we came through la at night and on through the grapevine. Then we went to Humbolt and met @whodatnation while we camped in the redwoods. A month after we got here we drove back to cali to meet alphaphase. A month after that we came to the spring bbq and met a lot of the north cali guy. Cazy part is two la vists and got hung up both times i tried to hook up with @FLkeys we couldn't make it happen. There are several other members i have met and stayed with from coast to coast. Some of the best people on earth post on here!


Im one...come visit me


----------



## getawaymountain (Oct 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I to have to agree!
> everyone told me to come out some time so last december i was able to make the drive. When i said i was coming @jigfresh hit me up and offered to let me stay with his family and show me around. We spent two day driving to go see everyone we could squeeze in. Then i got home and a month latter we got a eviction notice because our landlord was not paying the note on the house. On the way to oregon @Mohican let us stay the night with his family and was able to see his garden. The next day i took the family down the road to @Dezracer who had opened his house already in december for a get togther when i was there. The kids played all day and we came through la at night and on through the grapevine. Then we went to Humbolt and met @whodatnation while we camped in the redwoods. A month after we got here we drove back to cali to meet alphaphase. A month after that we came to the spring bbq and met a lot of the north cali guy. Cazy part is two la vists and got hung up both times i tried to hook up with @FLkeys we couldn't make it happen. There are several other members i have met and stayed with from coast to coast. Some of the best people on earth post on here!


no danger of not meeting great people in ca on here .


----------



## fumble (Oct 3, 2015)

Ditto that guys  I've met quite of few of you and everyone has been hella cool. Daughter used to tease me about my 'internet friends' lol...'you sound crazy mom, like they aren't real.' But they are, they are real! hahaha. Seriously though, you couldn't ask for a better bunch of people than the ones I have been lucky enough to meet from here and SH. See you in December 
@getawaymountain hopefully you will still be in town this coming week...I should be out at Nuggs. Would be great to see you. Is Momma with you?


----------



## myizm (Oct 3, 2015)

Tangie ghost train haze. I'm in the mid Atlantic region and getting soaked so I brought the 5 gallon into garage for some pics. I would like to give some facts and my opinion first. I am growing outside in dirt and also a 5gallon and a 100 gallon smart.I get about 4 hours of direct sun.I have had no issues with rot or bugs on this strain but have with a few others this year. The buds are rock hard and dense. The sm ell is now like original skittles. My opinion is if you are looking for a strain that would flourish in this situation this is it. I can't speak for the smoke yet but it has a great lineage.


----------



## myizm (Oct 3, 2015)

myizm said:


> Tangie ghost train haze. I'm in the mid Atlantic region and getting soaked so I brought the 5 gallon into garage for some pics. I would like to give some facts and my opinion first. I am growing outside in dirt and also a 5gallon and a 100 gallon smart.I get about 4 hours of direct sun.I have had no issues with rot or bugs on this strain but have with a few others this year. The buds are rock hard and dense. The sm ell is now like original skittles. My opinion is if you are looking for a strain that would flourish in this situation this is it. I can't speak for the smoke yet but it has a great lineage.View attachment 3513352View attachment 3513353 View attachment 3513354


Just looked at my pics and spotted a bud worm....maybe I spoke too soon.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 3, 2015)

fumble said:


> Ditto that guys  I've met quite of few of you and everyone has been hella cool. Daughter used to tease me about my 'internet friends' lol...'you sound crazy mom, like they aren't real.' But they are, they are real! hahaha. Seriously though, you couldn't ask for a better bunch of people than the ones I have been lucky enough to meet from here and SH. See you in December
> @getawaymountain hopefully you will still be in town this coming week...I should be out at Nuggs. Would be great to see you. Is Momma with you?


Think shes staying behind to care for the plants


----------



## getawaymountain (Oct 3, 2015)

fumble said:


> Ditto that guys  I've met quite of few of you and everyone has been hella cool. Daughter used to tease me about my 'internet friends' lol...'you sound crazy mom, like they aren't real.' But they are, they are real! hahaha. Seriously though, you couldn't ask for a better bunch of people than the ones I have been lucky enough to meet from here and SH. See you in December
> @getawaymountain hopefully you will still be in town this coming week...I should be out at Nuggs. Would be great to see you. Is Momma with you?



hey fumbles how are ya doing? ya i'll be around from sunday to Thursday around nuggs and the sac area be great to see ya again and no momma is harvesting the crop at home while I deal with the family issue I have out here ( heroin detox for nephew )


----------



## justiceislost (Oct 3, 2015)

This has been a better year then expected. Lots of cold rain and only a little mold. Now the only thing to decide is chop now or wait a week or so. She's starting to talk to me so it can't be that far away.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Im one...come visit me


I would love to but i have a felony weed charge so might not let me in the country.


----------



## GoldenMountGrant (Oct 3, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> ....and Bundi Rum, Nice!


Buds and bundy, that's just how I roll !!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I would love to but i have a felony weed charge so might not let me in the country.


Aint got to worry with that here. They let everyone in


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Aint got to worry with that here. They let everyone in


Shit i have a second offense position and in Louisiana that is a felony. Fing bull shit!


----------



## BBbubblegum (Oct 3, 2015)

Not a bad year


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Shit i have a second offense position and in Louisiana that is a felony. Fing bull shit!


Yep I know the deal, same here man. For fucking less than grams!!!!!


----------



## shaggy340 (Oct 3, 2015)

ok got rain last night so i chopped the big cindys blue cheese tonight pic one left some of the less dense bottom stuff pic two have a good night all.


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 3, 2015)

countrypickle said:


> I've done that method this year.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow awesome mate good timing! Can't wait to see the roots hah Be interesting to see if the roots seeked out the water


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 3, 2015)

Still got some time on mine over here-


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2015)

No rain up there today?


----------



## getawaymountain (Oct 3, 2015)

Mohican said:


> No rain up there today?


none here in Tustin


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2015)

We are not going to get it until tomorrow. I have not seen the news today but my interwebs still say it is going rain.

I was wondering whether @whodatnation got any rain in the redwoods.

Have they gotten the Valley fire out yet?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 3, 2015)

Mohican said:


> We are not going to get it until tomorrow. I have not seen the news today but my interwebs still say it is going rain.
> 
> I was wondering whether @whodatnation got any rain in the redwoods.
> 
> Have they gotten the Valley fire out yet?



 



Kinda forgot about the fire ha, checked online says 95% contained.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2015)

whodatnation said:


> View attachment 3513615
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda forgot about the fire ha, checked online says 95% contained.


They keep pushing the rain back here.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I would love to but i have a felony weed charge so might not let me in the country.


Me and the wife are doing a trip over there to tie in attending the bbq in dec..im pushing for 2016 but she has two more years to work before retiring at 44 so shes trying to get me to wait till 2017 .

I dont want to.lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 3, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Me and the wife are doing a trip over there to tie in attending the bbq in dec..im pushing for 2016 but she has two more years to work before retiring at 44 so shes trying to get me to wait till 2017 .
> 
> I dont want to.lol


You make it over you are welcome to come on up to Oregon. I need to check and see if i can get in to Austraila and if not we would try New Zealand.


----------



## Moonwalk (Oct 3, 2015)

The nights are getting colder, I'm holding out as long as I can to harvest because frost is overdue here, and I've got clear and cloudy trichomes. 
This is part of my first year grow. Those girls are well over ten feet tall. And a couple B.U.D.s (Bonghits Under Development).


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2015)

They are so beautiful!

Keep going!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 3, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> You make it over you are welcome to come on up to Oregon. I need to check and see if i can get in to Austraila and if not we would try New Zealand.


For sure...your in the line up of visits with tmb,jj,nuggs,gardenboss and a visit for some of fumbles popcorn.
Gonna need two weeks lol


----------



## Moonwalk (Oct 3, 2015)

Mohican said:


> They are so beautiful!
> 
> Keep going!


Thank you. I had NO idea they were going to become TREES in a few months. Supposed to be a stealth grow... I did nothing special, just good soil, a little Miracle Gro and love. I was gone for six weeks, my boyfriend was sexing them. I think due to their ridiculous height, males may have flowered way up high, and popped, before he caught them showing at six or seven feet.. They will be seedy. But it's for me, I don't mind picking them out of however many pounds of free weed I grew myself!


----------



## papapayne (Oct 3, 2015)

Got,rain forecasted here next weekend, but cloudy the rest the week.


----------



## getawaymountain (Oct 4, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> For sure...your in the line up of visits with tmb,jj,nuggs,gardenboss and a visit for some of fumbles popcorn.
> Gonna need two weeks lol


if ya get to the northeast for some weird reason lol ya got a place right on the ocean with us we got extra room always for members goggle Penobscot bay, maine and ya see the area and ya can live on seafood right of the boats we got in the family ha.


----------



## weedman96 (Oct 4, 2015)

Hey guys im new to this site and growing, just wondering did i start to late! I live in Australia and planted some seeds at the start of september ?


----------



## getawaymountain (Oct 4, 2015)

check with ruby fruit hes from down there


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> if ya get to the northeast for some weird reason lol ya got a place right on the ocean with us we got extra room always for members goggle Penobscot bay, maine and ya see the area and ya can live on seafood right of the boats we got in the family ha.


Good people over here for sure. Looks like a nice area getaway


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> if ya get to the northeast for some weird reason lol ya got a place right on the ocean with us we got extra room always for members goggle Penobscot bay, maine and ya see the area and ya can live on seafood right of the boats we got in the family ha.


Im there if and when we do mate...the sea is my life


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2015)

weedman96 said:


> Hey guys im new to this site and growing, just wondering did i start to late! I live in Australia and planted some seeds at the start of september ?


Start of september is fine ..wouldnt grow to much till it started warming up now in oct as the nights were still cold.
You will be fine wat part of aust you from ?

I see your following me now..
Are you a narc ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2015)

weedman96 said:


> Hey guys im new to this site and growing, just wondering did i start to late! I live in Australia and planted some seeds at the start of september ?


For what its worth i plant seeds by half way thru september at the latest .

It dont matter if planted 1st week of november yer still gonna get somethi g but smaller yield.


----------



## weedman96 (Oct 4, 2015)

alright sweet thanks! im in Qld its starting to heat up a bit, lol not a narc mate..! haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2015)

weedman96 said:


> alright sweet thanks! im in Qld its starting to heat up a bit, lol not a narc mate..! haha


You will be fine man
..got strains to beat mold etc ?


----------



## weedman96 (Oct 4, 2015)

using bag seeds so dont know what strain they are.. would like to know if there sativa or indica tho,if i post a pic could yous tell?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2015)

weedman96 said:


> using bag seeds so dont know what strain they are.. would like to know if there sativa or indica tho,if i post a pic could yous tell?


Yea man post them


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2015)

weedman96 said:


> using bag seeds so dont know what strain they are.. would like to know if there sativa or indica tho,if i post a pic could yous tell?


As the doc said yep post them...these guys taught me what i know they will help u heaps if u respect them


----------



## readysetawesome (Oct 4, 2015)

Good morning from the greenhouse. Some of the Jack Herer clusters behind me are up to 18" long.


----------



## myizm (Oct 4, 2015)

readysetawesome said:


> Good morning from the greenhouse. Some of the Jack Herer clusters behind me are up to 18" long. View attachment 3513957


Cool! And you got Seth rogen to pose for you too.


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2015)

Big wet flowers .


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2015)

readysetawesome said:


> Good morning from the greenhouse. Some of the Jack Herer clusters behind me are up to 18" long. View attachment 3513957


 you could be Pc's brother. maybe its the tyedye shirt 

garden looks great !


----------



## myizm (Oct 4, 2015)

TWS said:


> Big wet flowers .


How much longer do you think you have?


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2015)

Chopped the Chem Dawg and a Headband yesterday . They were ready and would not be able to hold the weight of the rain today. They were dense enough that mold was becoming a concern even with out the rain. Its been a long hot humid summer this year.


Heres the Chem


----------



## myizm (Oct 4, 2015)

TWS said:


> Chopped the Chem Dawg and a Headband yesterday . They were ready and would not be able to hold the weight of the rain today. They were dense enough that mold was becoming a concern even with out the rain. Its been a long hot humid summer this year.
> 
> 
> Heres the Chem


Great pics.....I've got a debate going right now because of the weather. I looped my plants and everything is still clear for the most part and there is more rain coming.


----------



## myizm (Oct 4, 2015)

readysetawesome said:


> Good morning from the greenhouse. Some of the Jack Herer clusters behind me are up to 18" long. View attachment 3513957


Can you describe the smell of the jack you're growing. A monster btw


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2015)

Here's one of the small headbands harvested  please notice the proper flush technique here


----------



## myizm (Oct 4, 2015)

myizm said:


> Tangie ghost train haze. I'm in the mid Atlantic region and getting soaked so I brought the 5 gallon into garage for some pics. I would like to give some facts and my opinion first. I am growing outside in dirt and also a 5gallon and a 100 gallon smart.I get about 4 hours of direct sun.I have had no issues with rot or bugs on this strain but have with a few others this year. The buds are rock hard and dense. The sm ell is now like original skittles. My opinion is if you are looking for a strain that would flourish in this situation this is it. I can't speak for the smoke yet but it has a great lineage.View attachment 3513352View attachment 3513353 View attachment 3513354


 @TWS 
I know this is subjective but what do you think? Close?


----------



## myizm (Oct 4, 2015)

TWS said:


> Here's one of the small headbands harvested  please notice the proper flush technique here


I love the uniformity.


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2015)

Headband


----------



## doublejj (Oct 4, 2015)

Greetings from Lone Oak Farms....


----------



## 757growin (Oct 4, 2015)

TWS said:


> Headband


No rain over there yet? Raining pretty solid here.


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2015)

Chem Dawg


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 4, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Greetings from Lone Oak Farms....
> View attachment 3513998


Whats the load rating on the rafters??

I know you must be proud, hell I'm proud to know you & see what can be done!


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2015)

757growin said:


> No rain over there yet? Raining pretty solid here.



yes . good rain. that's was yesterday pic sir.


----------



## 757growin (Oct 4, 2015)

TWS said:


> yes . good rain. that's was yesterday pic sir.


I was thinking I should've moved over one mountain where it doesn't rain. Lols. Looks stacked in there dude. I can't wait to dab all your hard work!


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2015)

myizm said:


> How much longer do you think you have?



couple of weeks


----------



## doublejj (Oct 4, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Whats the load rating on the rafters??
> 
> I know you must be proud, hell I'm proud to know you & see what can be done!


Thank you, yes I'm very proud of the boys. Props goes to the crew. killing it this year, they really make me look good....


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2015)

757growin said:


> I was thinking I should've moved over one mountain where it doesn't rain. Lols. Looks stacked in there dude. I can't wait to dab all your hard work!



I was thinking about your plant under the house eaves . do you have gutters there ?


----------



## 757growin (Oct 4, 2015)

TWS said:


> I was thinking about your plant under the house eaves . do you have gutters there ?


Right were my mind was yesterday. I chopped everything right in the fall zone. I was thinking about putting a plate in to reroute the water but just ended up cutting cause I didn't want to mess the roof up. Lesson learned about planting to close to the house..

Edit. But still like 90% is still up of her


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2015)

myizm said:


> @TWS
> I know this is subjective but what do you think? Close?


 looks close to done.


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2015)

757growin said:


> Right were my mind was yesterday. I chopped everything right in the fall zone. I was thinking about putting a plate in to reroute the water but just ended up cutting cause I didn't want to mess the roof up. Lesson learned about planting to close to the house..
> 
> Edit. But still like 90% is still up of her


 you could take a piece of 90 degree L metal - drip edge and tuck it under the shingle and glue tab down as a diverter


----------



## myizm (Oct 4, 2015)

TWS said:


> looks close to done.


Yeah,I think so.thanks


----------



## 757growin (Oct 4, 2015)

TWS said:


> you could take a piece of 90 degree L metal - drip edge and tuck it under the shingle and glue tab down as a diverter


That's what I was kind of thinking but was afraid I would of cracked the cement tiles. So now I get maybe a unit or so of cloudy trich bud. Still has like 2/3 more weeks to go. They are big buds but would have been huge.


----------



## readysetawesome (Oct 4, 2015)

myizm said:


> Can you describe the smell of the jack you're growing. A monster btw


Very Peppery with just a tiny bit of fruity. Seems like its getting slightly more complex as she swells.


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2015)

I want some bread pudding. Is it you can only get it at casino buffets ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2015)

@TWS mate those are the sort of style plants im aiming for ..just one big one.
Hell they look fucking A awesome well done


----------



## countrypickle (Oct 4, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Wow awesome mate good timing! Can't wait to see the roots hah Be interesting to see if the roots seeked out the water


Well Loretta's done and dug up...
I dug her out and knocked away all the soil from the roots system .
I tried the underground bottle method this year..and I defiinelty will go with it again .
I noticed that a lot more roots grew around the jug itself ( but none got into the jug ..thanks to the landscape fabric I put over it.
There was absolutely no root bound whatsoever.. All the roots were white/healthy... I was actually pretty surpirsed ..
I expected it to be a big ball around the jug . It wasnt
I dug the whole 3 feet deep,used a 2 inch layer of clay at very bottom of hole ( to hold in moisture ) ,added the jug/with pipe/hose attchmnt. I filled it with farm compost,burying jug and all.. planted on top .
I think the results speak for themselves.. 
Thanks everyone on helping me out for a great season


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 4, 2015)

countrypickle said:


> Well Loretta's done and dug up...
> I dug her out and knocked away all the soil from the roots system .
> I tried the underground bottle method this year..and I defiinelty will go with it again .View attachment 3514129
> I noticed that a lot more roots grew around the jug itself ( but none got into the jug ..thanks to the landscape fabric I put over it.
> ...


Thats one giant root mass! Do you think it made the difference? Quite interesting im sure this method would be especially efficient for guerrilla growers who cant acces their spots to water them alot. Ill do a comparison this year except Ill do it as stated in the picture since I cant get me a hoze out in the bush  Ill do one plant with the bottle and one without and see what happens ha. Do you think the holes in the bottle are about a half cm wide and spread out an inch around ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Thats one giant root mass! Do you think it made the difference? Quite interesting im sure this method would be especially efficient for guerrilla growers who cant acces their spots to water them alot. Ill do a comparison this year except Ill do it as stated in the picture since I cant get me a hoze out in the bush  Ill do one plant with the bottle and one without and see what happens ha. Do you think the holes in the bottle are about a half cm wide and spread out an inch around ?


I am down to do the side by side on my gorilla plants next year too. I have irrigation at my house.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am down to do the side by side on my gorilla plants next year too. I have irrigation at my house.


Im.confused doc guerrilla or gorilla glue lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Thats one giant root mass! Do you think it made the difference? Quite interesting im sure this method would be especially efficient for guerrilla growers who cant acces their spots to water them alot. Ill do a comparison this year except Ill do it as stated in the picture since I cant get me a hoze out in the bush  Ill do one plant with the bottle and one without and see what happens ha. Do you think the holes in the bottle are about a half cm wide and spread out an inch around ?


I could even try this if i still go ahead with my guerilla grow second plot but if im.lucky next trip ill gind a water source (its an old non liveable farmhouse )


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am down to do the side by side on my gorilla plants next year too. I have irrigation at my house.


Should be some interesting results !


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Im.confused doc guerrilla or gorilla glue lol


Haha guerrilla i guess. I am good with numbers not spelling


----------



## countrypickle (Oct 4, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Thats one giant root mass! Do you think it made the difference? Quite interesting im sure this method would be especially efficient for guerrilla growers who cant acces their spots to water them alot. Ill do a comparison this year except Ill do it as stated in the picture since I cant get me a hoze out in the bush  Ill do one plant with the bottle and one without and see what happens ha. Do you think the holes in the bottle are about a half cm wide and spread out an inch around ?


I only had the hose as a funneling way to get acess to the jug spout ltr...glad i did . ( note in the pic i attached a black hose to the filler tube and that was attached to a cut 2 ltr bottle to make a funnel. 
I didnt use garden hose on it...i simply pour my jug mixture(mostly compost teas) in thru the hose ...check my previous pics to see how it wrked. I had to add hose because she got so big i couldnt reach thru to fill it with a jug .i suggest if u are gonna try this method..i suggest putting something in to help with reach as she grows depending on ur size shape i guess. .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2015)

countrypickle said:


> I only had the hose as a funneling way to get acess to the jug spout ltr...glad i did . ( note in the pic i attached a black hose to the filler tube and that was attached to a cut 2 ltr bottle to make a funnel.
> I didnt use garden hose on it...i simply pour my jug mixture(mostly compost teas) in thru the hose ...check my previous pics to see how it wrked. I had to add hose because she got so big i couldnt reach thru to fill it with a jug .i suggest if u are gonna try this method..i suggest putting something in to help with reach as she grows depending on ur size shape i guess. .


I could see it work well with it hooked to a 5gallon bucket out in the bush. Come by dump water tea mix and off to the next one. You could dig like half the bucket and line in the ground. That and using camo buckets would be stealthy.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 4, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> nice plants ,im going to go visit nuggs for a few days tomorrow been awhile since I sit with him having some meds lol..





ruby fruit said:


> Me and the wife are doing a trip over there to tie in attending the bbq in dec..im pushing for 2016 but she has two more years to work before retiring at 44 so shes trying to get me to wait till 2017 .
> 
> I dont want to.lol



Lock up your everything y'all 
The crazy Aussie is coming


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2015)

I went looking at land and houses yesterday
 One possible greenhouse site


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I went looking at land and houses yesterday
> View attachment 3514235 One possible greenhouse site
> View attachment 3514237


that looks fucking awesome bro!!


----------



## backyardwarrior (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## backyardwarrior (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## countrypickle (Oct 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I could see it work well with it hooked to a 5gallon bucket out in the bush. Come by dump water tea mix and off to the next one. You could dig like half the bucket and line in the ground. That and using camo buckets would be stealthy.


Xcatly
You just make sure that the elevation of the bucket your dumping into is higher than the pour bucket.. Hell u could set it up with a tee and run hoses.. u wouldnt need be 50 ft from plants to water em( perfect in gureiulla grow.. not tracks to plant. ).. turn valve on tee water goes to the next one.... Now I got myself prethinking next yr.. and only a day after this year is over 
I experimented in the hugelkulture method last year..and figured it would be great for outdoor grow.(For those that dont know this method for veggies I highly suggest you goggle it )It is a process that during the first year..growth wasnt that big.. but the second year..the mycellia kick in and plants feed themselves. 
This year I experimented in the waterbottle method..
I think next year is a combo of the two and I should only ahve to water once a month.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2015)

weedman96 said:


> still little babies haha but here ya go.. unknown strains,dont know sex either


Left two are hybrids and the right one is heavy to the indica side. About all we can tell you.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2015)

countrypickle said:


> Xcatly
> You just make sure that the elevation of the bucket your dumping into is higher than the pour bucket.. Hell u could set it up with a tee and run hoses.. u wouldnt need be 50 ft from plants to water em( perfect in gureiulla grow.. not tracks to plant. ).. turn valve on tee water goes to the next one.... Now I got myself prethinking next yr.. and only a day after this year is over
> I experimented in the hugelkulture method last year..and figured it would be great for outdoor grow.(For those that dont know this method for veggies I highly suggest you goggle it )It is a process that during the first year..growth wasnt that big.. but the second year..the mycellia kick in and plants feed themselves.
> This year I experimented in the waterbottle method..
> I think next year is a combo of the two and I should only ahve to water once a month.


Haha! Me and @papapayne are doing some of those next year too


----------



## weedman96 (Oct 4, 2015)

cheers mate,heard about ducksfoot? last one looks like it a little with the webbed leaves


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3514307 View attachment 3514310 View attachment 3514311 View attachment 3514312


Five words FUCKING AWESOME DOC


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2015)

Look great man


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2015)

Garden is coming along nicely > moving along quickly.

Do you have any bunny porn vids ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2015)

TWS said:


> Garden is coming along nicely > moving along quickly.
> 
> Do you have any bunny porn vids ?


Pervert


----------



## weedman96 (Oct 4, 2015)

Fucking nice Dr.D81  .. what strain is that ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2015)

weedman96 said:


> fucked that post up


This one is definite indica.
Great start man your way more in front than i originally thought.
Yer gonna have to get them.outta yer pots soon and put in bigger pots or in ground ? 
What r u thinkin


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2015)

weedman96 said:


> cheers mate,heard about ducksfoot? last one looks like it a little with the webbed leaves


Thats on old classic aussie only strain !! Wooyeah ..but of camp fire strain if ever there was an aussie only one


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2015)

weedman96 said:


> Fucking nice Dr.D81  .. what strain is that ?


Close up is gg4. I the group you can see two of the 4 gg4 in the foreground. Behind them on the left is blue dream hideing the sfv og. On the right behind the Gg4 is an ak47 and cherry pie behind it.


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2015)

whats the one's name on the right.?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2015)

TWS said:


> whats the one's name on the right.?


I call the right one Fred and the left one is Bob and he goes by Pedro


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2015)

lol  hey Pedro ,


----------



## chanceythegardener (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## weedman96 (Oct 4, 2015)

alright sweet cheers,its only just starting to look like a plant.. haha, dont want them that big was just going to leave em in them pots or a little bigger ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2015)

weedman96 said:


> alright sweet cheers,its only just starting to look like a plant.. haha, dont want them that big was just going to leave em in them pots or a little bigger ?


Id definitely with the good early start you got put one in the ground and train it low or at least try and transplant into a 80 litre pot ...kinda half wine barrel size u know what i mean


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2015)

or a kiddie pool.


----------



## weedman96 (Oct 4, 2015)

probs go with bigger pots,started trainin one ,how long till you can tell the sex of the plant ?


----------



## weedman96 (Oct 4, 2015)

TWS said:


> or a kiddie pool.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2015)

weedman96 said:


> probs go with bigger pots,started trainin one ,how long till you can tell the sex of the plant ?


I think anywhere between 4-6 weeks should be enough to tell.
You wouldnt be far away at all from sexing....


----------



## Six9 (Oct 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> the left one is Bob and he goes by Pedro


 I needed that this Monday morning


----------



## pmt62382 (Oct 5, 2015)

Trainwreck time to trim 
  
Peace to all the growers


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 5, 2015)

pmt62382 said:


> Trainwreck time to trim
> View attachment 3514668 View attachment 3514669
> Peace to all the growers


One fat mama.. Enjoyed watching it grow this season..

Kudos!!


----------



## papapayne (Oct 5, 2015)

sour grapes



spur cherry


wet dreams


lemonshine #4


----------



## pmt62382 (Oct 5, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> One fat mama.. Enjoyed watching it grow this season..
> 
> Kudos!!


Thanks man this grow was Done at the last min. I grow around six plants but this time I didn't have a plan but everything worked out good luck to you on your grow


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 5, 2015)

Beautiful flowers @papapayne! Lovely genetics.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Amazing what two months can do. First pic. Is when the Mulanje first started flowering 8 weeks ago, 2nd pic was taken few days ago.. The flower stretch is about three feet. So glad I took clones off the Mulanje but I for got to get some off the Malmo... Anyone have good results from taking a clone off a sativa that is in to flower 8 weeks?


----------



## OneToyStory (Oct 6, 2015)

Cool shot of same bud separated by 14 days. Still has 100% clear trichomes so it looks like I still have a quite a bit of time before she finishes and drying/curing process.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2015)

OneToyStory said:


> Cool shot of same bud separated by 14 days. Still has 100% clear trichomes so it looks like I still have a quite a bit of time before she finishes and drying/curing process.


Yea buddy! You got a long ways to go. Looks like they are 4 weeks in flower. How long have they been flowering?


----------



## OneToyStory (Oct 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea buddy! You got a long ways to go. Looks like they are 4 weeks in flower. How long have they been flowering?


What!? She will be at 7 weeks this sat. Outdoor grow in New England and although the the next seven days looks decent, I don't know how many weeks the weather will hold out. Maybe I'm not doing something (first time grower)?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Interesting, the Mulanje and Malmo have about 75% cloudy trichomes rest are clear not seeing any Amber at all. Both are still pushing pistols like crazy.. Looking online both species say 10-12 weeks flower time but I have a feeling some indica is in their DNA so will see. 
Had a bud break off when tying up leaning stocks and smoked it after it dried on Friday, very sativa like  heartbeat picked up, very much a head buzz and very very little body feeling. I found hard to read and make sense of what I was reading. Munchies, yep! Cleaned the entire downstairs of the house.. Smiles and laughs for sure.. Looking forward to the full harvest soon


----------



## GroErr (Oct 6, 2015)

OneToyStory said:


> What!? She will be at 7 weeks this sat. Outdoor grow in New England and although the the next seven days looks decent, I don't know how many weeks the weather will hold out. Maybe I'm not doing something (first time grower)?


Hey OneToy, looks like it's going backwards (less mature than last pic I saw of her) - lol, damn sativas... Not much to do other than get it into as much sun as possible. Good thing is that the cool weather in your area should finish it off faster than normal, they tend to speed up as it cools off in the northern areas. Worst case scenario you could finish it off indoor if you have anywhere you can throw some light on it but as long as the snow holds off she's good. Colour and health look good, that's the main thing.


----------



## norcal mmj (Oct 6, 2015)

The garden is looking nice. Here's some shots. The top 2 are blue dot and space candy. They have been getting water only and I'm looking at the 14th to harvest them. There are 5 blue dots.  This last one is Royal kush, still feeding these, looks like they will finish around the 25. Got 4 of them.


----------



## angryblackman (Oct 6, 2015)

Looking great everyone. I have been so busy with life recently that I haven't been able to keep up with Pic of the days. Keep on posting those bud and harvest shots! Loving this thread once again!


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 6, 2015)

Seeded candy train- purple pheno


----------



## 757growin (Oct 6, 2015)

northeastmarco said:


> Seeded candy train- purple phenoView attachment 3515617


Seeded that girls is covered in trichs! Those beans should be special!


----------



## BLVDog (Oct 6, 2015)

My holy grail things smells bomb. Packing on weight everyday now.


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 6, 2015)

757growin said:


> Seeded that girls is covered in trichs! Those beans should be special!


Yeah I was gonna remark on that and what a cool looking flower too. I'm always looking to add more party balls to my stable of genetics. I'd love to know more about that strain.


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 6, 2015)

757growin said:


> Seeded that girls is covered in trichs! Those beans should be special!


Yes she is,first time growing outside.has been run a couple times inside.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## papapayne (Oct 6, 2015)

harvest on a few smaller plants today, and the short wide crazy sour cherry plant. Shes gonna be a bitch to trim!!


----------



## BLVDog (Oct 6, 2015)

just had two helicopters circle my house fucking LOW passed over three times right over the plants shit was loud woke up my son only 3 plants left im legal but these fucking feds they wer black hawks with the doors open i saw a dudem man my heart rate is up everyone one onthe block is alll outside like wtf


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 6, 2015)

BLVDog said:


> just had two helicopters circle my house fucking LOW passed over three times right over the plants shit was loud woke up my son only 3 plants left im legal but these fucking feds they wer black hawks with the doors open i saw a dudem man my heart rate is up everyone one onthe block is alll outside like wtf


Hide!


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Oct 6, 2015)

Show them thier #1..... Hold it high so they can see it...!!!


----------



## Andrew2112 (Oct 6, 2015)

White Lavender from G13 Labs


----------



## GoldenMountGrant (Oct 7, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Thank you, yes I'm very proud of the boys. Props goes to the crew. killing it this year, they really make me look good....
> View attachment 3514005


What's the best material to use over these type of greenhouses, it's all new to me, is it a plastic or a breathable shade cloth of some type, really interested if you can point me in the right direction, it'd be much appreciated


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Oct 7, 2015)

MatanuskaValley said:


> View attachment 3498559 Dumped old soil from an indoor grow into my garden box in the winter and got a volunteer sprout from a dropped seed. Now this blue dream is feeling like a world record! J/J/k but it is 7 feet tall and at least 8feet wide with over 90 tops. Also in the box are 6 tomato plants, but they are getting choked by the blue dream.


Raining today and the blue dream still isn't done. I had a ripper enter my yard last night but I was sleeping in a tent. I'm not sure who was more scared him or me, but I had the katana. He ran fast... lol


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2015)

GoldenMountGrant said:


> What's the best material to use over these type of greenhouses, it's all new to me, is it a plastic or a breathable shade cloth of some type, really interested if you can point me in the right direction, it'd be much appreciated


greenhouse film provided by the manufacture of the greenhouse


----------



## oragrow (Oct 7, 2015)

This is a Afghan x Black Domina, 
For first time growing. 

Everybody else is killing it of course.


----------



## angryblackman (Oct 7, 2015)

Looking good man!


----------



## norcal mmj (Oct 7, 2015)

Got a better camera for a nice shot of organic space candy. This strain looks like a winner. @subcool


----------



## Joedank (Oct 7, 2015)

BLVDog said:


> just had two helicopters circle my house fucking LOW passed over three times right over the plants shit was loud woke up my son only 3 plants left im legal but these fucking feds they wer black hawks with the doors open i saw a dudem man my heart rate is up everyone one onthe block is alll outside like wtf


one of the neighbors must be blowing it up 
dont fret those helis are after BIG phish


----------



## BLVDog (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 7, 2015)

norcal mmj said:


> Got a better camera for a nice shot of the space candy. This strain looks like a winner. View attachment 3516587


That the second badass space candy line plant I've seen here in the last two days that looks dank AF! Gonna get these genes in my flower room.


----------



## norcal mmj (Oct 7, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> That the second badass space candy line plant I've seen here in the last two days that looks dank AF! Gonna get these genes in my flower room.


If you like that check out thewoodworker1 on Instagram his indoor is the photo in the seed catalog.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 7, 2015)

norcal mmj said:


> Got a better camera for a nice shot of the space candy. This strain looks like a winner. View attachment 3516587





Smidge34 said:


> That the second badass space candy line plant I've seen here in the last two days that looks dank AF! Gonna get these genes in my flower room.


Space candy is a nice smoke and awesome flavors. Grew out a freebie of it last year and have 1 going now


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 7, 2015)

norcal mmj said:


> If you like that check out thewoodworker1 on Instagram his indoor is the photo in the seed catalog.


Which seed catalog? Is this TGA SC?


----------



## norcal mmj (Oct 7, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Which seed catalog? Is this TGA SC?


Yes sorry. I got a 5 pack of space candy and Brianberry cough about a year ago.


----------



## MetalHead75 (Oct 7, 2015)

This is the last part of my 2015 outdoor grow in my main greenhouse, which as you can see is a little beat up. Time to replace the plastic next season. I ran perpetual in here for the first half of the summer, moving potted plants inside the shed in the evening, and then I put these seven in the ground about the third week of July. They are; Pineapple Express, Dairy Queen, Critical +, Cherry Bomb, 707 Truthband, and 2 Blueberry Headbands.


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 7, 2015)

norcal mmj said:


> Yes sorry. I got a 5 pack of space candy and Brianberry cough about a year ago.


I assumed it was as I don't know anybody else who does, it's just that I can't find it in stock and thought maybe you did.


----------



## norcal mmj (Oct 7, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> I assumed it was as I don't know anybody else who does, it's just that I can't find it in stock and thought maybe you did.


Ya I got testers, it's new not sure there's been a release yet, but looks fire.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 7, 2015)

norcal mmj said:


> Ya I got testers, it's new not sure there's been a release yet, but looks fire.


Yeah its out of stock on tude. Its been released, i think......


----------



## papapayne (Oct 8, 2015)

Sour cherry


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 8, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Sour cherry


OUTSTANDING!
TMB-


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 8, 2015)

Some pre 98 bubba nugs and a shot of a bluelarry cross.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 8, 2015)

Wet Dreams



Qrazy quake 



Dog


Not 100 sure, i think this maybe Gogi


----------



## MrRare (Oct 8, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Sour cherry


That Sour Cherry looks epic!
Nice work PapaPayne!


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Oct 8, 2015)

Fuckin rippers hit me some time while I dozed off between 3-5 am so I had to cut what they didn't take fuckin sucks they had at least another 3 weeks.. But heres my pathetic harvest.man I don't get why people are such punks man people put all the time money and love into something just. Get it fucked with. Fuckin losers


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 8, 2015)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> Fuckin rippers hit me some time while I dozed off between 3-5 am so I had to cut what they didn't take fuckin sucks they had at least another 3 weeks.. But heres my pathetic harvest.man I don't get why people are such punks man people put all the time money and love into something just. Get it fucked with. Fuckin losers View attachment 3517434


That sucks man!


----------



## Andrew2112 (Oct 8, 2015)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> Fuckin rippers hit me some time while I dozed off between 3-5 am so I had to cut what they didn't take fuckin sucks they had at least another 3 weeks.. But heres my pathetic harvest.man I don't get why people are such punks man people put all the time money and love into something just. Get it fucked with. Fuckin losers View attachment 3517434


Glad they didn't take it all, sorry for your loss


----------



## Andrew2112 (Oct 8, 2015)

Critical + Auto from Dinafem


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Oct 8, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> That sucks man!


Ya it does. Didn't mention that they only left 2 plants. Well one and a half. fuck I had 6 and 1 little one. Still have my favorite though it just happens to be the runt but man is she stinky like fruit loops diesel smell but ya hope everyone has good harvest soon . Drd81 your greenhouse is looking fuckin great ..


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Oct 8, 2015)

Andrew2112 said:


> Glad they didn't take it all, sorry for your loss


Thanks ya people suck.. It's like really it's not hard to plant some seeds and grow 1 or 2 plants.. But kinda asked for it I was growin in my backyard with no fence


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 8, 2015)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> Thanks ya people suck.. It's like really it's not hard to plant some seeds and grow 1 or 2 plants.. But kinda asked for it I was growin in my backyard with no fence


I have a fince and hard sided ghouse and still sweeting.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 8, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have a fince and hard sided ghouse and still sweeting.


I had mine fenced in last year...this year im adding razorwire and i got a awesome mastiff that barks if it hears a tap dripping...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 8, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I had mine fenced in last year...this year im adding razorwire and i got a awesome mastiff that barks if it hears a tap dripping...


Yea mastiff \ pit cross will be in the near future. We have not been able to get a dog at this place.


----------



## reza92 (Oct 8, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I had mine fenced in last year...this year im adding razorwire and i got a awesome mastiff that barks if it hears a tap dripping...


be careful with the razor wire bro. someone gets hooked up on it and you could be in the wrong


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 8, 2015)

whats the odds that some fuckwad who is trying to rob you getting caught up in your razor, gonna take you to court? I used to know some real rough- sometimes shitty people and I can promise if they fucked themselves on someones razor wire they were just licking their fucken wounds


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Oct 8, 2015)

Ya what's really retarded is that I just bought all the fence boards posts etc... Just been lazy and thought I could skate through without puttin it up.. Really kicken myself now.. i need a dog my cat just ain't threatning enough ha ha..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 9, 2015)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> Fuckin rippers hit me some time while I dozed off between 3-5 am so I had to cut what they didn't take fuckin sucks they had at least another 3 weeks.. But heres my pathetic harvest.man I don't get why people are such punks man people put all the time money and love into something just. Get it fucked with. Fuckin losers View attachment 3517434



I will help you catch them and cut off their dicks and staple them to their foreheads so all the world will know they are dickheads!! 
Fuckers..


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Oct 9, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> I will help you catch them and cut off their dicks and staple them to their foreheads so all the world will know they are dickheads!!
> Fuckers..


Fuckin ya.. Let's get a ripper hunt going ha ha.. I'm sure they will see if they can come back tonight.. I'll be waiting motherfuckers..


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2015)

reza92 said:


> be careful with the razor wire bro. someone gets hooked up on it and you could be in the wrong


Gotta disagree with you there reza unfortunately. ..if some dick gets caught in razor wire i will have my way with the first...if some dick did get stuck where is the law on barbed wite etc i work away...plants or no.plants anyone fucks me over i have my.family to think off....


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea mastiff \ pit cross will be in the near future. We have not been able to get a dog at this place.


Shes not a year old yet...toilet had a slow drip leak start 2 nights ago she bounced of our bed and went for the toilet doir snarling as if someone broke into the house.
Fucking awesome


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 9, 2015)

reza92 said:


> be careful with the razor wire bro. someone gets hooked up on it and you could be in the wrong


That's one of the things that is awesome about living in the conservative, backward ass, Gestapoesque state of Kentucky. If somebody sticks one hair on your property uninvited with the intention of committing a crime, our Castle Doctrine law, along with conservative police, prosecutors, judges and juries gives us the right to blow their asses right the fuck away. If it's pretty cut and dry to the supervising officer, you don't even get booked and the Grand Jury will look at it later. If you think you will get a representative body of the local citizenry here in my neck of the woods to vote to indict, much less convict a homeowner over killing a POS thief, think again. We hold ticker tape parades and name streets after people for that shit around here.


----------



## reza92 (Oct 9, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Gotta disagree with you there reza unfortunately. ..if some dick gets caught in razor wire i will have my way with the first...if some dick did get stuck where is the law on barbed wite etc i work away...plants or no.plants anyone fucks me over i have my.family to think off....


fair enough bro would just hate to see you in he shit because some lowlife got caught up while raiding your shit. over here id end up charged if someone got caught up in it.


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm going to build my fence and put up 4 rows of electric fencing also and I'm going to hook it up to my houses power.. So as there climbing or whatever my fence they get fucking shocked like a mofo ha ha.. But what you guys think about a pound lmao..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 9, 2015)

Cherry Pie going purple now
 
Blue dream


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 9, 2015)

Mulanje and Malmo will be in flower 9 weeks on Monday  they are getting so heavy the buds are leaning and I have two nets on them.. Smell is sweet and fruity. Lots of cloudy trichomes but still many clear and they are still pushing white pistols.. 

Last pic is the purple haze that started flowering sept.26..


----------



## 757growin (Oct 9, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Mulanje and Malmo will be in flower 9 weeks on Monday  they are getting so heavy the buds are leaning and I have two nets on them.. Smell is sweet and fruity. Lots of cloudy trichomes but still many clear and they are still pushing white pistols..
> 
> Last pic is the purple haze that started flowering sept.26..
> 
> View attachment 3517838 View attachment 3517839 View attachment 3517840 View attachment 3517841


Harvesting to break in 2016 I see! That's hard core sativa, that last pic.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 9, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Mulanje and Malmo will be in flower 9 weeks on Monday  they are getting so heavy the buds are leaning and I have two nets on them.. Smell is sweet and fruity. Lots of cloudy trichomes but still many clear and they are still pushing white pistols..
> 
> Last pic is the purple haze that started flowering sept.26..
> 
> View attachment 3517838 View attachment 3517839 View attachment 3517840 View attachment 3517841


That purple haze is going to take forever!!!!!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 9, 2015)

757growin said:


> Harvesting to break in 2016 I see! That's hard core sativa, that last pic.


I am thinking January 2016 for harvest on the PH??? I am seeing why most people don't grow 100% sativa this is going to take forever already looking at different ideas for covering it from the El Niño that they say is coming.. Hate to put all this time in to it and have it all rot.. 

Interesting that the branches on PH that I bent over and trained along the wire have not grown as well as the ones I just let grow up naturally.. 

I can tell ya now there will be no Purple haze flower from me at the BBQ in December


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> I am thinking January 2016 for harvest on the PH??? I am seeing why most people don't grow 100% sativa this is going to take forever already looking at different ideas for covering it from the El Niño that they say is coming.. Hate to put all this time in to it and have it all rot..
> 
> Interesting that the branches on PH that I bent over and trained along the wire have not grown as well as the ones I just let grow up naturally..
> 
> I can tell ya now there will be no Purple haze flower from me at the BBQ in December


Friend last season where i am had a afghan took something like 14-16 weeks to finish


----------



## Andrew2112 (Oct 9, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Mulanje and Malmo will be in flower 9 weeks on Monday  they are getting so heavy the buds are leaning and I have two nets on them.. Smell is sweet and fruity. Lots of cloudy trichomes but still many clear and they are still pushing white pistols..
> 
> Last pic is the purple haze that started flowering sept.26..
> 
> View attachment 3517838 View attachment 3517839 View attachment 3517840 View attachment 3517841


Super jealous of your Sativas. Especially those Africans


----------



## youthcorrupted (Oct 9, 2015)

Wats up, 2nd rodeo... Got in over my head this year. Learned not to plant too close together. I just figured shit, its legal, lets grow a farm!!!! Bluedream, Master Kush, Glass Slipper, Jah Kush ( best strain ever), Sour Diesel (worst stain ever to grown like a dumb ass like i did) Grape Stomper sold as *Mango Stomper* at La Contes clone bar...bull shit, and a orange velvet!!! Passed down to me from moms... Big love from Denver baby...


----------



## pmt62382 (Oct 9, 2015)

Trainwreck

 Peace to all the Growers and Good Luck


----------



## papapayne (Oct 10, 2015)

looking damn good everyone! Sucks about the rippers hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 10, 2015)

Sorry for the crap pic but I had to take a pic of my blueberry top cola, showing her off under the same cfls she was started with at the beginning of the season, they grow up so fast


----------



## Mohican (Oct 10, 2015)

Purple Haze:







Stems




Mystery Blue and PH:




Xmas tree:










Behind the North Garden:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2015)

Today was the first time i have had to staple the ends all the why up


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 10, 2015)

Andrew2112 said:


> Super jealous of your Sativas. Especially those Africans


Thank you. i am just growing them.. Credit is due to @Mohican for the Mulanje cross and the Malmo he is the one I got the seeds from. I have to say the growth and the smell of those two is killer. I do not want to cut it the, down.. Mulanje has a spicy fruit smell and Malmo has a skunky fruit smell, unlike indica you don't really smell it till you are right next to it or bump the trichomes..
The purple haze was from Mohican via @Javadog and seems to need a little more help to keep it on the happy side but I have wanted to grow this strain for while now. I just need to sit back relax and let it take its time to do it correct..

I have tried sample buds off Mulanje and Malmo and they are very much a sativa head high and very little body high. Very happy since that is what I am looking for.

Plan to do my best to get samples to the BBQ  And hope to have seeds!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 10, 2015)

I love making babies!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 11, 2015)

Me too!
One of my babys papapayne grows
 babys are nice and dry tonight


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 11, 2015)

beautiful sunsets in orgeon...


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 11, 2015)

Talked to my Mom yesterday, she and Dad live in Milwaukie, Or. She said fall has arrived, cooler temps and rain but she said they had one of the best summers weather wise that she can remember and she has lived there since the 50's. 
Hurry for global climate change 





QUOTE="Dr.D81, post: 11976217, member: 568052"]Me too!
One of my babys papapayne grows
View attachment 3518928 babys are nice and dry tonight
View attachment 3518929[/QUOTE]


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 11, 2015)

Hey all...another Oregon grower here.
I'm new to posting here and thought I'd just jump in with a few photos. Would first like to say I have gained a great amount of knowledge from this site and am looking forward to being a part of this community. It's been a great growing season here on the wet side of the state. Here a couple shots of my raised bed plants Sweet Afghani and Green Crack.


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Oct 11, 2015)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> Fuckin rippers hit me some time while I dozed off between 3-5 am so I had to cut what they didn't take fuckin sucks they had at least another 3 weeks.. But heres my pathetic harvest.man I don't get why people are such punks man people put all the time money and love into something just. Get it fucked with. Fuckin losers View attachment 3517434


feel your pain man


----------



## Jessicolo (Oct 11, 2015)

What do you think? Is tonight the night? Or shall I give her more time?


----------



## Jessicolo (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Andrew2112 (Oct 11, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Thank you. i am just growing them.. Credit is due to @Mohican for the Mulanje cross and the Malmo he is the one I got the seeds from. I have to say the growth and the smell of those two is killer. I do not want to cut it the, down.. Mulanje has a spicy fruit smell and Malmo has a skunky fruit smell, unlike indica you don't really smell it till you are right next to it or bump the trichomes..
> The purple haze was from Mohican via @Javadog and seems to need a little more help to keep it on the happy side but I have wanted to grow this strain for while now. I just need to sit back relax and let it take its time to do it correct..
> 
> I have tried sample buds off Mulanje and Malmo and they are very much a sativa head high and very little body high. Very happy since that is what I am looking for.
> ...


I can't wait till I have the outdoor space to grow some Landrace Sativas. I am really looking forward to the BBQ now


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 11, 2015)

Sfv og is down and the blue dream is next to come down.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Oct 11, 2015)

Hey all figured i post couple pics north of 60 th parallel last couple days have been great today light rain strong arctic winds temps been ranging from - 4 degres C to 18 degree C
plans are to chop her first or second week of NOV .. she can have a foot of snow on the ground she is staying out there until then so yeah fuck you mother nature


----------



## papapayne (Oct 11, 2015)

bay 11 sweet haze

 



lemonshine #4



sour cherry


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 11, 2015)

papapayne said:


> bay 11 sweet haze
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All look fkn tasty papa


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 11, 2015)

I think the lemonshine #4 looks tasty ...its sorta got that look if your a stoner that says..mmm im going that one first she looks smooth


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 11, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I think the lemonshine #4 looks tasty ...its sorta got that look if your a stoner that says..mmm im going that one first she looks smooth


That is the funkiest shit ever. I will be furthering that line and will have more beans of it.

Sfv og is hanging


----------



## Darth Vapour (Oct 11, 2015)

Nice one dr do you not trim off main fan leafs ??? i once just dried some plants more or less chop n hang what a mess it was as leafs dried into the buds 
Usually i wet trim and place on screens i think this time round i think i will manicure plant before i chop then chain saw trunk and let it hang from basement cooler rafters  
got shitty cam but took a few lower buds trimmed and hanging its pretty dank you can see one that is almost perfectly dried second to the right the smell is out of this world light flourescent green with light blue highlights brownish hairs with purple streaks in it i

i need to get a memory stick for my good cam then can do some macro shots its wow fruit pine , with sweet cherry tone to it have not smoked it but 2 buds stunk up whole house


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 12, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I think the lemonshine #4 looks tasty ...its sorta got that look if your a stoner that says..mmm im going that one first she looks smooth


Ha ha, they all got that look to me. That make me a super stoner? Great if so


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 12, 2015)

I love this place....Bud porn galore
Went out to the stick built greenhouse and took some current pics of the girls. They are a couple weeks behind my 2 raised bed plants. 2 Strawberry Cough a Mikush and a GSC. 
Looks like upper 70s and sunny this week...Wow  Mikush GSC


----------



## shaggy340 (Oct 12, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> beautiful sunsets in orgeon...


yeah they can be had to snap this sunset when i seen it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 12, 2015)

Any sunset over a field of green is a nice 1


----------



## shaggy340 (Oct 12, 2015)

and heres some vac purged shatter pics 2 oz trim run from the big cindys blue cheese yield probaly 3 grams and i chopped the mastodon pretty much all down heres a bud shot. have a good night all more pics of the buds hanging and stuff tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 12, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> Nice one dr do you not trim off main fan leafs ??? i once just dried some plants more or less chop n hang what a mess it was as leafs dried into the buds
> Usually i wet trim and place on screens i think this time round i think i will manicure plant before i chop then chain saw trunk and let it hang from basement cooler rafters
> got shitty cam but took a few lower buds trimmed and hanging its pretty dank you can see one that is almost perfectly dried second to the right the smell is out of this world light flourescent green with light blue highlights brownish hairs with purple streaks in it i
> 
> i need to get a memory stick for my good cam then can do some macro shots its wow fruit pine , with sweet cherry tone to it have not smoked it but 2 buds stunk up whole house View attachment 3519606


I cut the big fans of down to where i will start making hash with it. I take them at the stem. I dont like to cut in to the green untill it is dry.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 12, 2015)

Got the bay haze trimme all u. Gave me a half pound. Can't complain outta a ten gallon pot that went outside in late july. She came out looking like another week would have made her something really special. Even at her current maturity, dense nugs of sticky Thai, citrus, fruity sweet haze smelling buds that are simply tasty as fuck. Very buzzy uplighting high, with the indica in her making the day enjoyed with a perma smile.


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 12, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Got the bay haze trimme all u. Gave me a half pound. Can't complain outta a ten gallon pot that went outside in late july. She came out looking like another week would have made her something really special. Even at her current maturity, dense nugs of sticky Thai, citrus, fruity sweet haze smelling buds that are simply tasty as fuck. Very buzzy uplighting high, with the indica in her making the day enjoyed with a perma smile.



Gotta say papa... all of your stuff looks superb. That bay 11 sweet haze sounds perfect
After seeing what is being grown by others here...I need to branch out on my strains.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 12, 2015)

thanks man! @slow drawl. I appreciate it. I simply love growing ganja, and there is so many varieties to try growing


----------



## BLVDog (Oct 12, 2015)

Think she's Ready?


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 12, 2015)

A parasitic wasp chilling on this bluelarry x mystery male greenhouse nug. Maybe part of why I haven't had hardly any bud worms. hopefully theres more hanging out in the greenhouse. I placed him back in there after I took this photo.


----------



## readysetawesome (Oct 13, 2015)

A little show and tell about how I'm making my Jack Herer finish mold free in a pop-up greenhouse.






And some morning bud porn


----------



## backyardwarrior (Oct 13, 2015)

Look done? I see no more white hairs and i think is all milky?


----------



## Andrew2112 (Oct 13, 2015)

backyardwarrior said:


> Look done? I see no more white hairs and i think is all milky?


Looks good, you could harvest it if you want. although waiting for it to develop some amber can be a good idea.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Oct 13, 2015)

Well guys i am like holy crap although cold temps can be harming to our outdoor grows i am 100 percent positive its a must for all growing indoor or out ..
now i took few lower buds from my outdoor plant gave out couple small samples to try it...
It came back as fuck yeah its good , anyways i am shocked at the small amount of buds i took is holding weight like a mother fucker..
i mean a bag that anyone would look at and say its a 1/8th .... is a 1/2 oz in my world lol 

although the cold weather reduced actual bud size in turn i think it gave it serious density to compensate shit i am stoked now and looking forward to actual final yields


----------



## papapayne (Oct 13, 2015)

cherry pie


wet dreams buds



dog 2010



wet dreams


----------



## TWS (Oct 14, 2015)

papapayne said:


> cherry pie
> 
> 
> wet dreams buds
> ...



Dank !


----------



## TWS (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 14, 2015)

I've been using some nitrile gloves to trim that aren't worth a fuck lol. They rip and tear after about 20 minutes. Just thought I'd toss that random thought out there after seeing that pic, plus I'm all baked out this morning.


----------



## 757growin (Oct 14, 2015)

TWS said:


>


I hate trimming and trimming pics! Get that out of here!!! My hands hurt just seeing that.


----------



## BcDigger (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## papapayne (Oct 14, 2015)

Wet dreams came down today


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 14, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> View attachment 3521177


I want da redhead


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 14, 2015)

The example of paps plants with the leaves all used up n yellow is a gd lesson for newbs for sure who always ask if its ready


----------



## papapayne (Oct 14, 2015)

Mine could have gone a bit longer to! shit, there's still some white hairs! On the plant I saw more amber crystals, those pictures make it look like shes solid milky and maybe 5% ambers. 

She is located where the 2 carports come together and so she gets some rain. I saw a few spots of stem mold starting, and we have rain coming Friday so shes as far in as can go.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> I've been using some nitrile gloves to trim that aren't worth a fuck lol. They rip and tear after about 20 minutes. Just thought I'd toss that random thought out there after seeing that pic, plus I'm all baked out this morning.
> View attachment 3521100


Costco gloves are the best...


----------



## 757growin (Oct 14, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Costco gloves are the best...


So are their crab legs


----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2015)

757growin said:


> So are their crab legs


I went to buy a carport last week & it's all Halloween stuff now.....Damn Costco!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 14, 2015)

Purple Haze is starting to fill in:








Jail Bird:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 15, 2015)

Purple haze after night thunder, lighting and rain..this is the wettest October I have ever seen here.. PH is in full flower mode and pumping out flowers.. For awhile she smelled like a corn tortillas now not much smell at all..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 15, 2015)

@Mohican 
Your purple haze looks like its further along then mine. I have had to work at keeping it green and the bottom of mine looks the same, bare of leaves.. 
The Malmo has some indica in its DNA, feels more indica leaning then sativa 

The Mulanje smells like it was crossed with Jurple, heavenly tropical fruit smell


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 15, 2015)

Happy harvest to everyone! Couple shots of random nuggs.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Oct 15, 2015)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Happy harvest to everyone! Couple shots of random nuggs.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521817 View attachment 3521818 View attachment 3521819 View attachment 3521820 View attachment 3521821 View attachment 3521822 View attachment 3521823 View attachment 3521824 View attachment 3521825


Wow thats what it is all about SUPER NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## papapayne (Oct 15, 2015)

looking great buzzd2!


----------



## shhhmokey (Oct 15, 2015)

Love the looks of these.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 15, 2015)

Lemonshine #2



cheesequake




wet dreams



cherry pie - lower cola



Lemonshine #4


----------



## ragieboyyy (Oct 15, 2015)

Fuckin theifs! They came up in my green house. An got like 10-15 tops off my master kush.. they need bout nother week.. but I cut down half the greenhouse an got em hanging n the house.. never really trimmed this way. Use to cuting off plant an trimming wile kinds stiff like lol. Any tips on how to trim after hanging with fan leafs n all? Similar to what papapaynes pic above

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## shaggy340 (Oct 15, 2015)

ok heres the pics of the harvest weighed all the cindys blue cheese that is jarred came to 2lbs 7oz pic one still going to lose some water weight during the cure but have a box of small buds that I didn't want to jar up pic two the cindys blue cheese oil box. ok heres the mastodon still working on getting her in jars and I left the bottom part of the plant to grow until amber for sleep/anxiety hash oil pics three,four and five. and heres some pics of the alien dawg does super well in the rain found a couple of seeds and i know the father was the super short mastodon male so happy accident there pics six,seven and eight.


----------



## shaggy340 (Oct 15, 2015)

ragieboyyy said:


> Fuckin theifs! They came up in my green house. An got like 10-15 tops off my master kush.. they need bout nother week.. but I cut down half the greenhouse an got em hanging n the house.. never really trimmed this way. Use to cuting off plant an trimming wile kinds stiff like lol. Any tips on how to trim after hanging with fan leafs n all? Similar to what papapaynes pic above
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


 my girls dad's medical grow got hit yesterday but they both got caught and the chick and dude are enjoying there jail time one of his neighbors was home they walking thourgh his yard hoped the fence and they chopped up the alien dawg and his giant white widow it weighted 6lbs wet and they ruined it by throwing it on the bark before they used a giant green bag my girls dad had outback didnt make it far tho lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 15, 2015)

shaggy340 said:


> my girls dad's medical grow got hit yesterday but they both got caught and the chick and dude are enjoying there jail time one of his neighbors was home they walking thourgh his yard hoped the fence and they chopped up the alien dawg and his giant white widow it weighted 6lbs wet and they ruined it by throwing it on the bark before they used a giant green bag my girls dad had outback didnt make it far tho lol.


Damn thieves and stupid too.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 15, 2015)

I simply run string wall to wall, and remove any leaves that are crispy. I hang manageable sizes off the string, hang till the stems snap nicely and don't just flop. (7-15 days depending on environment/bud density) trim em up. then jar em. After a day, usually the humiidty comes back up and I remove from the jar and put on my mesh dryer for a day, then back in the jar and burp few times a day. Once cured, I have had great luck with boveda moisture packs (meant for cigars) The longer its jarred, the better the smell/taste/smoothness.


----------



## shaggy340 (Oct 15, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Damn thieves and stupid too.


yeah so stupid they loaded the dude with charges.


----------



## shaggy340 (Oct 15, 2015)

and heres a close up of a bud from the big cindys blue cheese.


----------



## thump easy (Oct 15, 2015)

Man anyone need to dump some work i want some????


----------



## ragieboyyy (Oct 15, 2015)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ragieboyyy (Oct 15, 2015)

Trimming away on some grand dady purp.. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 16, 2015)

papapayne said:


> I simply run string wall to wall, and remove any leaves that are crispy. I hang manageable sizes off the string, hang till the stems snap nicely and don't just flop. (7-15 days depending on environment/bud density) trim em up. then jar em. After a day, usually the humiidty comes back up and I remove from the jar and put on my mesh dryer for a day, then back in the jar and burp few times a day. Once cured, I have had great luck with boveda moisture packs (meant for cigars) The longer its jarred, the better the smell/taste/smoothness.


im smoking weed that has had boveda 69s in the jars for near on 7 months now....awesome smoke thanks to bovedas


----------



## papapayne (Oct 16, 2015)

Yea,I have some wet dreams that's damn near a year old. Smokes like a dream with the boveda pack in there. What percentage do you like?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Yea,I have some wet dreams that's damn near a year old. Smokes like a dream with the boveda pack in there. What percentage do you like?


I dont like the 62. They are great for the cure but i want some 40s they make for pipe tobacco for what i am smokeing on at the moment. the 57 and 62 both keep the bud to wet for my taste.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 16, 2015)

The 62's is what I have in at the moment and for humidity levels here its working a charm


----------



## papapayne (Oct 16, 2015)

Yea the 62 is a lot higher then I would buy, i need to pick some more up


----------



## 757growin (Oct 16, 2015)

I got 62%. I put four 60 gram packs per 3 units of untrimmed and it's keeping them perfect for me till I can trim. I think it could be regional as well. Different humidity levels and such.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 16, 2015)

I believe environment/region must have an effect


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 16, 2015)

Hell my shit is close to bone dry at 62% here. Just a lil fluff


----------



## pmt62382 (Oct 16, 2015)

Trainwreck 
  
   I ended up 3 of these jars, 1 of the jars I kicked to my Dad got to look out for the family 
 
I wish nothing but the best and much success to all the growers Peace


----------



## norcal mmj (Oct 16, 2015)

Well it's my favorite time of the year, got half my garden down and inside drying. Can't wait to share at the bbq.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 17, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Yea,I have some wet dreams that's damn near a year old. Smokes like a dream with the boveda pack in there. What percentage do you like?


I like 69 but im gonna mix up them this season to see wat a 62 or say 64 etc go like.But after research with our hot conditions and where I was storing the jars I thought 69s were best..smokes great after coming out the jars straight away no worries there but after a few hrs the nug goes really nice n hard while sitting in fresh air..maybe 90 mins like that so im ok with that


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 17, 2015)

757growin said:


> I got 62%. I put four 60 gram packs per 3 units of untrimmed and it's keeping them perfect for me till I can trim. I think it could be regional as well. Different humidity levels and such.


which is why I need 69s


----------



## shaggy340 (Oct 17, 2015)

ok 7 grams of big cindys blue cheese hash oil took forever to cold boil it but its worth the wait everytime heres some pics so smooth only tickles my throat a little on the exhale and dont get the 160 dollar made in china vacuum chamber kit sucks and dosent hold pressure have to kick the pump on every 4 min sucks. getting one made by best value vacs like I should have to begin but i make it work lol.


----------



## backyardwarrior (Oct 17, 2015)

Chop? Supposed tangelope clone


----------



## 757growin (Oct 17, 2015)

@TWS here I showed to the dance! Still looks like the bottom pic after I took 3.5 units off her and to market already.

Edit..
Ostrich bags pic too untrimmed, that's what I need those scissors for!


----------



## norcal mmj (Oct 17, 2015)

Woke up to rain, took down 2 more plants. Starting to run out of room to dry. This one comes down tomorrow.


----------



## shaggy340 (Oct 17, 2015)

ok had another alien dawg branch crack from weight she's almost done so I just clipped it the rest of the way.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2015)

Does this look ready?



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Does this look ready?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah brah not much amber there lol


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 18, 2015)

How much do you think I'll get of this little lady??



At 10 weeks flowering Mulanje is coming down  the smell is a lot like Jurple, very tropical fruit smelling and sticky as hell. Thank god I took clones off her before flowering



Purple haze wasting no time making flowers 



It's the most wonderful time of the year 
Trimming the ganja and watching football...


----------



## myizm (Oct 18, 2015)

Still going.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2015)

I decided to pollinate the Purple Haze. I checked the freezer and here is what I chose:

Love Child (Mulanje x TGA Ace of Spades)
Paki Punch (Pakistani line worked for 30 years by a local farmer)
Jaki (Paki x TGA Jilly Bean)

I hope it is still viable!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## papapayne (Oct 18, 2015)

nice man! i got the pollen fever to, got a few males that are looking pretty dang good, gonna flower them soon.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 18, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3523278 View attachment 3523279
> @TWS here I showed to the dance! Still looks like the bottom pic after I took 3.5 units off her and to market already.
> 
> Edit..
> ...


very nice


----------



## 757growin (Oct 18, 2015)

Joedank said:


> very nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You too joe! Filled the greenhouse up with fire!


----------



## BcDigger (Oct 19, 2015)

Finally home for harvest. I've got everything hanging for dry trimming except Purple Pineberry. She's ready and will get the wet trim starting tonight. I walked into my backyard after 20 days away and was just hit by an unmistakable smell and a beautiful purple sight. The buds aren't the most dense on her but there is not a spec of rot anywhere so I am very happy. She was late to start but fast to finish and covered in trichs.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 20, 2015)

Congrats bc wat a feeling


----------



## thump easy (Oct 20, 2015)

Need a broker??? in the south???We have 2 legal shelfs that need to be filled licenced travel binder no interuptions..


----------



## Quade (Oct 20, 2015)

Incredible weed!


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 20, 2015)

Rd 501


----------



## 757growin (Oct 20, 2015)

northeastmarco said:


> Rd 501View attachment 3525152View attachment 3525153


That would be fire out of the backyard! Out of the bush, that's crazy amazing! Great work farmer.


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 20, 2015)

*BIG BERTHA-*
On a lunch break. I wanted to get a few pictures of the "Mad Purps" before I start on her larger buds which tend to suffer from bud rot due to the size of the flowers this girl produces. I never grown a plant this large before. I've grown plants taller, but nothing this HUGE. That's a 10 foot wide car port she's under and she's poking out on all sides. I have the top off because she needs the room. I can't imagine JJ growing 8-9 plants in a 10 x 20 car port.
Also a picture of the SR-71, she's a monster to, but not like the Mad Purps. I used Marley (dog) for scale.
TMB-


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 20, 2015)

Looking good TMB. Beautiful plant and dog


----------



## 757growin (Oct 20, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> *BIG BERTHA-*
> On a lunch break. I wanted to get a few pictures of the "Mad Purps" before I start on her larger buds which tend to suffer from bud rot due to the size of the flowers this girl produces. I never grown a plant this large before. I've grown plants taller, but nothing this HUGE. That's a 10 foot wide car port she's under and she's poking out on all sides. I have the top off because she needs the room. I can't imagine JJ growing 8-9 plants in a 10 x 20 car port.
> Also a picture of the SR-71, she's a monster to, but not like the Mad Purps. I used Marley (dog) for scale.
> TMB-
> ...


Scrog king! Looking great tmb. Dog is looking tuff in that pic!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 20, 2015)

Where is the picture of the pile of colas?!


----------



## Joedank (Oct 20, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> *BIG BERTHA-*
> On a lunch break. I wanted to get a few pictures of the "Mad Purps" before I start on her larger buds which tend to suffer from bud rot due to the size of the flowers this girl produces. I never grown a plant this large before. I've grown plants taller, but nothing this HUGE. That's a 10 foot wide car port she's under and she's poking out on all sides. I have the top off because she needs the room. I can't imagine JJ growing 8-9 plants in a 10 x 20 car port.
> Also a picture of the SR-71, she's a monster to, but not like the Mad Purps. I used Marley (dog) for scale.
> TMB-
> ...


speechless! 
cant wait to taste some...


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 21, 2015)

Awesome tmb as i knew it would be


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 21, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> *BIG BERTHA-*
> On a lunch break. I wanted to get a few pictures of the "Mad Purps" before I start on her larger buds which tend to suffer from bud rot due to the size of the flowers this girl produces. I never grown a plant this large before. I've grown plants taller, but nothing this HUGE. That's a 10 foot wide car port she's under and she's poking out on all sides. I have the top off because she needs the room. I can't imagine JJ growing 8-9 plants in a 10 x 20 car port.
> Also a picture of the SR-71, she's a monster to, but not like the Mad Purps. I used Marley (dog) for scale.
> TMB-
> ...


Had to come back for a second look ..and a third...that purps is huuuge


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 21, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Had to come back for a second look ..and a third...that purps is huuuge


She may be my first 10 pound plant, she made 8 last year. Anything more than 8 (like 8's not enough) I'll be very happy.
TMB-


----------



## 757growin (Oct 21, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> She may be my first 10 pound plant, she made 8 last year. Anything more than 8 (like 8's not enough) I'll be very happy.
> TMB-


Hell me too! 2015 the year of the 10 pounder


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 21, 2015)

757growin said:


> Hell me too! 2015 the year of the 10 pounder


You had a 10 pounder this season, or may have a 10 pounder this year?
Pictures?
Props farmer, nice job!
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 21, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looking good TMB. Beautiful plant and dog


Thank you sir for the kind words.
One of these days I'd like to visit your part of the world. I'm at the point of my life where the kids are grown (youngest is a senior in high school) and it's time to see the world. I just bought a truck and camper to start traveling here in the states.
Good luck on the roof,
TMB-


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 21, 2015)

Awesome TMB!!! This plant has been throwing me for loops all year, hairs have changed twice now then back to white with foxtails.


----------



## 757growin (Oct 21, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> You had a 10 pounder this season, or may have a 10 pounder this year?
> Pictures?
> Props farmer, nice job!
> TMB-


  
I already harvested 3.5 from her a few weeks back and off to market already. Not to shabby for an og. Gonna run nothing but 1000 gallons from now on big guy. Great work all around it seems from the riu crew


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 21, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> She may be my first 10 pound plant, she made 8 last year. Anything more than 8 (like 8's not enough) I'll be very happy.
> TMB-


Hell ..i was happy as larry with an almost 2 lber shy maybe 2 ounces ..a 2.5 would be a happy dream for me


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 21, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Thank you sir for the kind words.
> One of these days I'd like to visit your part of the world. I'm at the point of my life where the kids are grown (youngest is a senior in high school) and it's time to see the world. I just bought a truck and camper to start traveling here in the states.
> Good luck on the roof,
> TMB-


Australia beckons...u could stay at my little second home on the beach and take a charter to catch snapper in our waters


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 21, 2015)

757growin said:


> That would be fire out of the backyard! Out of the bush, that's crazy amazing! Great work farmer.


Thank you 757,this year has been a challenging one.oh to have the opportunity to grow in back yard or green house.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 21, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Thank you sir for the kind words.
> One of these days I'd like to visit your part of the world. I'm at the point of my life where the kids are grown (youngest is a senior in high school) and it's time to see the world. I just bought a truck and camper to start traveling here in the states.
> Good luck on the roof,
> TMB-


When you get that bug to travel over to this side, let me know eh. Always welcome visitors.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 21, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3525637 View attachment 3525638
> I already harvested 3.5 from her a few weeks back and off to market already. Not to shabby for an og. Gonna run nothing but 1000 gallons from now on big guy. Great work all around it seems from the riu crew


Fkng 1000's damn dude. More roots more fruits


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Mulanje drying, this is a 1/4 of the harvest and I am not done yet..smells very tropical salad like. Still smells a lot like Jurple did, could it be jilanje ??


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 22, 2015)

Nice flkeys! I bet it is if it smells like it. Finally getting somewhat settled in. Looks bomb man!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 22, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Nice flkeys! I bet it is if it smells like it. Finally getting somewhat settled in. Looks bomb man!


Another @Mohican creation from seed, Mohican needs to quit his day job and just create strains. plan to send some to the BBQ for all to try


----------



## Mohican (Oct 22, 2015)

I need to start making oils and hash for the party.

Jurple is Jilly x Jilly and the Jillanje is Mulanje Gold x Jilly. I can smell the Jilly in all of it's crosses.


----------



## leroy69 (Oct 22, 2015)

a nug


----------



## ragieboyyy (Oct 23, 2015)

Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## backyardwarrior (Oct 23, 2015)

How long after u start curing before you notice a difference in smell? Like right now my jars smell kinda planty


----------



## leroy69 (Oct 23, 2015)

backyardwarrior said:


> How long after u start curing before you notice a difference in smell? Like right now my jars smell kinda planty


left my for 3 months, it smelt totally different


----------



## BLVDog (Oct 24, 2015)

Got me a good fire, hoophouse thriving,few lbs. of holy grail that needs trimming,wax purging,and a case of fat tire, it's a good fall night. Haha. Hope everyone had a good year.


----------



## OneToyStory (Oct 24, 2015)

Well 10 weeks into flower today and only sign I'm getting remotely close is the larger fan leaves on the bottom are yellowing and falling off. Took a couple small cuts (really out of necessity as two were showing signs of being too squishy- cut and inspected with 0 signs of mold - thank you baby Jesus) and did a somewhat quick dry. Smoked it and it was the first time in my life I wished I had some visine. My eyes went cross and my kids wanted to know why I was walking around with "rabbit teeth" - the result of a fixed smile and my lips getting stuck. I'm not sure I can handle much more, even as a seasoned smoker and yes, I know how stupid that sounds. I still need to function in public and I'm pretty sure I looked like a hot mess after two hits.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 24, 2015)

What is it? It looks good


----------



## OneToyStory (Oct 24, 2015)

Mohican said:


> What is it? It looks good


No idea. From bag seed that I stored in fridge for a year and forgot about. First time grower and another person on this site has been helping with the do's and dont's.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 24, 2015)

OneToyStory said:


> Well 10 weeks into flower today and only sign I'm getting remotely close is the larger fan leaves on the bottom are yellowing and falling off. Took a couple small cuts (really out of necessity as two were showing signs of being too squishy- cut and inspected with 0 signs of mold - thank you baby Jesus) and did a somewhat quick dry. Smoked it and it was the first time in my life I wished I had some visine. My eyes went cross and my kids wanted to know why I was walking around with "rabbit teeth" - the result of a fixed smile and my lips getting stuck. I'm not sure I can handle much more, even as a seasoned smoker and yes, I know how stupid that sounds. I still need to function in public and I'm pretty sure I looked like a hot mess after two hits.


Different strokes for different folks. Send that my way. Get yourself something not so sativa maybe . Rabbit Teeth, ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 24, 2015)

put the Jurple X Bigbud plants out last week and hit them with pollen from male from the same seed batch..I have a feeling the pollen reached the purple haze as well. Other note, Checking the purple haze today I see the Mulanje pollen I applied few weeks ago worked, seeing little seeds starting to grow in some calyx


----------



## Mohican (Oct 25, 2015)

Here are some of the seeds I collected at the end of July:

Mulanje BX x Jaki:




Cherry Pie x Paki:




Ghost x Paki:




Bubba x Paki:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 25, 2015)

Bubba x paki will probably be special.


----------



## norcal mmj (Oct 25, 2015)

Last plant, Royal kush, can't believe the weather held out this long.


----------



## 757growin (Oct 25, 2015)

Dawgs waltz haze. Could go another month. See if I have it in me to do the work. Lols I'm tired. Biggest colas I've ever grown are on this one!


----------



## getawaymountain (Oct 26, 2015)

looks great 757 youre waiting to finish your season and im planning on starting my seed project for the winter lol.. going to fill up the greenhouse and put in another wood pellet stove


----------



## 757growin (Oct 26, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> looks great 757 youre waiting to finish your season and im planning on starting my seed project for the winter lol.. going to fill up the greenhouse and put in another wood pellet stove


 never a moments rest. I slacked on my outdoor winter crop, so on to the indoor project for me. Gotta wire up a 3 car garage for 10k watts of lights and all the fixins. Lols.


----------



## adower (Oct 26, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3528930 View attachment 3528931
> Dawgs waltz haze. Could go another month. See if I have it in me to do the work. Lols I'm tired. Biggest colas I've ever grown are on this one!


monstrous! Good job bro!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 28, 2015)

Still have the ak47 going and been looking at land. Found 20 acres in a great area might be spliting with my bro.
 
@FLkeys1 this is the bubba jurple and it smells grape and citrus


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Still have the ak47 going and been looking at land. Found 20 acres in a great area might be spliting with my bro.
> View attachment 3530758
> @FLkeys1 this is the bubba jurple and it smells grape and citrus
> View attachment 3530760



Wow those are some fat colas.. Look forward to hear how it smokes. Thank you for sharing, I love to see how other people grow my crosses


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Here are some of the seeds I collected at the end of July:
> 
> Mulanje BX x Jaki:
> 
> ...


Will you save me some ghost x pk please


----------



## Teris (Oct 29, 2015)

AK-47 looks amazing!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 29, 2015)

Purple Haze update.. Really starting to pack flowers on. Starting to see seeds develope where I Applied the jurple X big bud pollen and couple days ago I applied Panama red pollen from @mwine87 to one small branch of the PH.. The Calyx are starting to produce trichomes, still no real smell.
@Javadog


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2015)

I can't wait to see how fat those colas get!


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 29, 2015)

Flkeys. Mo. You guys want a cut or two of chakas srs? I just picked up a dozen clones from him yesterday. It is a nice plant. Cherry pie x chemdog


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 29, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Flkeys. Mo. You guys want a cut or two of chakas srs? I just picked up a dozen clones from him yesterday. It is a nice plant. Cherry pie x chemdog


Send one to the bbq for me if you can. I think it will get big like i want.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes please!!! 

Do you have any pollen that you think would cross well with the Purple Haze?


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 30, 2015)

I think I can, I think I can....... GL everyone keep on trucking we're almost there!


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 30, 2015)

*a TMB update...*
Well, 4 down and 3 to go! Waiting for the last 3 to finish up. Looks like another week before I get started again on the harvest.....who needs help with their harvest this week?
The NL x BB from @Garden Boss was the 1st done and harvested.
The Kosher kush from @nuggs was the 2nd done and chopped.
The Grand Master is done and down.
And the Mad Purps is finally done to.

Looks like the gorilla glue#4 or the Orange O.G. will be next to chop, the SR-71 will be last to get the chop (between Nov. 10th -20th). Feels weird to be this caught up, but so much work still to go. Busy November I guess.
TMB-


----------



## nuggs (Oct 30, 2015)

I still have the sr71 x orange og in the ground. it's massive 12' x 12' scrog.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 30, 2015)

I


SomeGuy said:


> Flkeys. Mo. You guys want a cut or two of chakas srs? I just picked up a dozen clones from him yesterday. It is a nice plant. Cherry pie x chemdog


Just saw the story behind it, yes, please would love a cut.. The growth is insane fast and clones rooting in four days!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 30, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> I
> 
> Just saw the story behind it, yes, please would love a cut.. The growth is insane fast and clones rooting in four days!!



Did I give you my someguy email? I'm home today through Sunday. We have various happenings tomorrow but Sunday is usually slow. Maybe even today, probably couldn't.be too long a visit today though. 

It does grow fast.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 30, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Did I give you my someguy email? I'm home today through Sunday. We have various happenings tomorrow but Sunday is usually slow. Maybe even today, probably couldn't.be too long a visit today though.
> 
> It does grow fast.



Yep.. Just sent ya email..


----------



## nuggs (Oct 30, 2015)

sr71 x orange og from @treemansbuds using his scrogging tec.


----------



## 757growin (Oct 30, 2015)

nuggs said:


> sr71 x orange og from @treemansbuds using his scrogging tec. View attachment 3532136 View attachment 3532138 View attachment 3532139 View attachment 3532140 View attachment 3532141


Looks great bro! The roof did well I see! Nice job with that too


----------



## nuggs (Oct 30, 2015)

the plastic is from farmtec and is the 92% emission of light for greehouses. seems to work well.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 30, 2015)

nuggs said:


> the plastic is from farmtec and is the 92% emission of light for greehouses. seems to work well.


it really does look very nice ...the cannabis too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 30, 2015)

nuggs said:


> sr71 x orange og from @treemansbuds using his scrogging tec. View attachment 3532136 View attachment 3532138 View attachment 3532139 View attachment 3532140 View attachment 3532141


Very nice nuggs

Well guys i was hoping for another week but i found a molded bud on the ak today. We have days of rain forecast and with the size of the buds i dont want to risk it. I am going to try to let it stay till sunday and chop the small plants tomorrow.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Big brainfart I put the male Jurple X Bigbud out with the three females in the ground thinking the wind blows away from the purple haze  pollen does not follow the wind pattern I am now going to have Jurple-Bigbud X purple haze seeds.. The good news is the seeds will be done and harvested long before the PH buds are ready to harvest.. Live and learn!!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 31, 2015)

SRS, these little ladies smelled the car up pretty quick.. Look forward to watch them grow like weeds.. Also have some blue ball seeds soaking in water.. 

Thanks to @SomeGuy good to finally get to meet you and see the new place.. The view is killer!!!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Oct 31, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> SRS, these little ladies smelled the car up pretty quick.. Look forward to watch them grow like weeds.. Also have some blue ball seeds soaking in water..
> 
> Thanks to @SomeGuy good to finally get to meet you and see the new place.. The view is killer!!!
> 
> View attachment 3533037


Super Nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 31, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> SRS, these little ladies smelled the car up pretty quick.. Look forward to watch them grow like weeds.. Also have some blue ball seeds soaking in water..
> 
> Thanks to @SomeGuy good to finally get to meet you and see the new place.. The view is killer!!!
> 
> View attachment 3533037


Everything I made with that BMS pollen kicked ass and took the last to Cali in December. I had him send me some too and will be popping then as soon as I build a veg room. I will be running one of sup's srs in a 300 or the ground next year too.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 31, 2015)

Chopping this one tomorrow and ending my outdoor for the year
  And today I made a little batch of blue dream hash


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 31, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> SRS, these little ladies smelled the car up pretty quick.. Look forward to watch them grow like weeds.. Also have some blue ball seeds soaking in water..
> 
> Thanks to @SomeGuy good to finally get to meet you and see the new place.. The view is killer!!!
> 
> View attachment 3533037



Great to meet you too! Have fun with those! I want to know how the blu balz turns out. @BobBitchen will too! Lol. 

@Mohican I will let you know when/if we leave for the beach in the AM. Will visit after we see the ocean for a bit if we go. Did you want a few of.these srs? . I can bring them.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 31, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Chopping this one tomorrow and ending my outdoor for the year
> View attachment 3533106 View attachment 3533107 And today I made a little batch of blue dream hash
> View attachment 3533108


Congrats doc. Good luck with getting some land asap! .


----------



## mwine87 (Nov 1, 2015)

Howdy folks!!! Everyone looks like they have been doing well. After I had my season ended early, I ended up with close to a pound of the lemon mush and a probably a couple of immature Blue Dream x Mulanje. The BDxM all went to dry ice hash. @FLkeys1 hooked me up with some of his "unworthy" bud and mad a ton of DI hash with that too. Thank you, Sir!


----------



## dirtpower (Nov 1, 2015)

This is the first year that I have tried to do seeds...My first cross was...Tangy Kush and Blueberry....my second was Blue berry x Blueberry...but my seeds are almost black and medeun in size....am I doing something wrong??????


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2015)

dirtpower said:


> This is the first year that I have tried to do seeds...My first cross was...Tangy Kush and Blueberry....my second was Blue berry x Blueberry...but my seeds are almost black and medeun in size....am I doing something wrong??????


I have about 60 different strains and they all look different....large, small, tiger striped, dark, grey,;etc


----------



## Mohican (Nov 1, 2015)

@mwine87 - looks like a nice haul!!!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 1, 2015)

@dirtpower - please post a picture of your seeds on the seed picture thread!

Like this:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TWS (Nov 1, 2015)

did you shine those with some oil Mo ?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 1, 2015)

Turtle wax!


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 1, 2015)

A few of those look like little terrapin shells.


----------



## dirtpower (Nov 1, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @dirtpower - please post a picture of your seeds on the seed picture thread!
> 
> Like this:
> 
> ...


Can't post pics, but those are what I'm looking for, striped...or dark and light....mine look just like hemp...black and small...I have only taken a look at only a few seeds as I only harvested less than a week ago and need to let the plant dry...but i have never seen anything like this with cannabis...small black seeds...and I mean ...black!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 1, 2015)

The Hindu Kush seeds are black. It is not a bad thing! Send me some if you don't want them - I have a few to trade:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Nov 1, 2015)

Mo I'd love to trade with you! Send me a pm if you're interested..I'm looking for landraces


----------



## TWS (Nov 1, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Turtle wax!



rock tumbler


----------



## MrRare (Nov 1, 2015)

I harvested my last plant of the season and it is a fine smelling sativa which yielded approx. 5.35lbs. I have been trimming for eight hours and am sure glad I am done for this year. Off to the barn to line dry and burp some curing jars !


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 1, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> Howdy folks!!! Everyone looks like they have been doing well. After I had my season ended early, I ended up with close to a pound of the lemon mush and a probably a couple of immature Blue Dream x Mulanje. The BDxM all went to dry ice hash. @FLkeys1 hooked me up with some of his "unworthy" bud and mad a ton of DI hash with that too. Thank you, Sir! View attachment 3533190



Wow, so happy it went to good use! 

I'm already thinking about what I will do for next year outdoor.. Know for sure the raised beds are getting redone and prob. A few from seed and few from clones...


----------



## BcDigger (Nov 1, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> Howdy folks!!! Everyone looks like they have been doing well. After I had my season ended early, I ended up with close to a pound of the lemon mush and a probably a couple of immature Blue Dream x Mulanje. The BDxM all went to dry ice hash. @FLkeys1 hooked me up with some of his "unworthy" bud and mad a ton of DI hash with that too. Thank you, Sir! View attachment 3533190


----------



## nuggs (Nov 1, 2015)

dirtpower said:


> This is the first year that I have tried to do seeds...My first cross was...Tangy Kush and Blueberry....my second was Blue berry x Blueberry...but my seeds are almost black and medeun in size....am I doing something wrong??????


I don't think you're doing anything wrong if you get black seeds. sativa seeds are darker and smaller. Indica I think are usually bigger , and most often stripped.
you used blueberry twice and got black seed twice. probably where the small dark seed is coming from.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 1, 2015)

dirtpower said:


> Can't post pics, but those are what I'm looking for, striped...or dark and light....mine look just like hemp...black and small...I have only taken a look at only a few seeds as I only harvested less than a week ago and need to let the plant dry...but i have never seen anything like this with cannabis...small black seeds...and I mean ...black!


The Purple haze is looking like it will have tiny seeds compared to the other indica seeds I have growing.. The Jurple X Bigbud seeds look like coconuts compared to what the purple haze is doing.. As long as the flower pistol shriveled up and turn brown and you are seeing the caylax growing means fertilization has taken place..


----------



## doublejj (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Joedank (Nov 1, 2015)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3533730


this is so funny !!

when i started trimming in 06 it was 250 a pound ... pounds went for crazy prices !!!


nuggs said:


> I don't think you're doing anything wrong if you get black seeds. sativa seeds are darker and smaller. Indica I think are usually bigger , and most often stripped.
> you used blueberry twice and got black seed twice. probably where the small dark seed is coming from.


good insight . i


----------



## doublejj (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 1, 2015)

I got a nice break from trimming and now back to it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 1, 2015)

Took some of the last small plants too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Took some of the last small plants too
> View attachment 3533833 View attachment 3533834 View attachment 3533835


Gorgeous


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I got a nice break from trimming and now back to it
> View attachment 3533830 View attachment 3533831


Drying works good like that eh. I use clothespins and coat hangers


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 1, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Drying works good like that eh. I use clothespins and coat hangers


Yea i hang them on the lines and keep air moving around the room.


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 2, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea i hang them on the lines and keep air moving around the room. View attachment 3533870View attachment 3533871


Hey Doc-
I thought that you were supposed to be out of your home on Nov 1st?
I hope you worked something out.
Looking good over there....
TMB-


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 2, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Great to meet you too! Have fun with those! I want to know how the blu balz turns out. @BobBitchen will too! Lol.
> 
> @Mohican I will let you know when/if we leave for the beach in the AM. Will visit after we see the ocean for a bit if we go. Did you want a few of.these srs? . I can bring them.



I put five of the blu balz seeds in the Baggie and on the heat pad last night, all five sprouted over night!! 

 
@SomeGuy @BobBitchen


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 2, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Hey Doc-
> I thought that you were supposed to be out of your home on Nov 1st?
> I hope you worked something out.
> Looking good over there....
> TMB-


We have been waiting on our notice but it has not come yet. Yes though it did say our lease terminated saturday night. We will be gone very soon anyway. Indoor will be done in two weeks and we are gone. Hell most could be chopped today by the looks of it. They went really fast this cycle.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 2, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> I put five of the blu balz seeds in the Baggie and on the heat pad last night, all five sprouted over night!!
> 
> View attachment 3534129
> @SomeGuy @BobBitchen


Glad to see SomeGuy passed some on to you. I'v had almost 100% germ on them also.
Hope you find something good in em 

Peace bob


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 2, 2015)

Filled my lines up one last time with outdoor buds for the year.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 2, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> I put five of the blu balz seeds in the Baggie and on the heat pad last night, all five sprouted over night!!
> 
> View attachment 3534129
> @SomeGuy @BobBitchen


Awesome! .


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 2, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Glad to see SomeGuy passed some on to you. I'v had almost 100% germ on them also.
> Hope you find something good in em
> 
> Peace bob


No doubt he will Bob. Figured you would not mind me spreading the love!

I visited mo yesterday w the family. Always fun to see him! Hopefully again soon. . 

FYI! Peeked in on my indoor last night after.the beach. Looks great! So happy. Almost halfway to first indoor harvest! Woot.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 2, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Glad to see SomeGuy passed some on to you. I'v had almost 100% germ on them also.
> Hope you find something good in em
> 
> Peace bob


I'll keep ya posted on how they do.. Promise to give them my usual love and care


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 2, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> I'll keep ya posted on how they do.. Promise to give them my usual love and care


His looked killer and if you get one that smells like the bms i reversed to get the pollen you will love it. I chopped my bubba jurple today and it smells like grape candy.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Papaya by nirvana little pine and lime smell.. Jurple X Bigbud male boinked her as well.. Dam he got around  


  
@mwine87


----------



## mwine87 (Nov 3, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Papaya by nirvana little pine and lime smell.. Jurple X Bigbud male boinked her as well.. Dam he got around
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535239 View attachment 3535240
> @mwine87


I hope she has some good smoke. All the growth characteristics really don't match up to the breeder description. I have a cut still, but I open pollinated all my ladies with my Strawberry Sour Diesel and Panama Red males. Both had really fat leaves and stayed pretty short between nodes. I'll have crosses of the BDxM, Lemon Kush, Papaya, Frencheese, Slymer/Chernobyl, Bubba Jurple, Mau-Mau, and I back crossed my Lemon Blulanje on the better looking of the 3 females. Really excited about the Slymer X.


----------



## 757growin (Nov 3, 2015)

Got it all down today. Took her down in 3 rounds over a month long period. @treemansbuds I've got I lil under 8 units of flowers in the 1st two rounds and nice amount of shatter! I'm gonna hit ten no doubt once round three dries out for trimming. Still got a fat haze going and all of the rest of my plants still have their bottom third. Fatten em up for the hash runs


----------



## OneToyStory (Nov 3, 2015)

Still quite far behind everyone else. 80 days of flower (unknown seed) and she continues with new growth and clear with some milky trichomes - 0 amber. By the looks, she still has 2-3 weeks left which would put her at 13-14 weeks of flower. Finally dealing defeated and just waiting it out.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 4, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3535271 View attachment 3535273
> Got it all down today. Took her down in 3 rounds over a month long period. @treemansbuds I've got I lil under 8 units of flowers in the 1st two rounds and nice amount of shatter! I'm gonna hit ten no doubt once round three dries out for trimming. Still got a fat haze going and all of the rest of my plants still have their bottom third. Fatten em up for the hash runs


the size of that trunk!!


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 4, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> the size of that trunk!!


Wife tells me the same thing all the time!
TMB-


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3535271 View attachment 3535273
> Got it all down today. Took her down in 3 rounds over a month long period. @treemansbuds I've got I lil under 8 units of flowers in the 1st two rounds and nice amount of shatter! I'm gonna hit ten no doubt once round three dries out for trimming. Still got a fat haze going and all of the rest of my plants still have their bottom third. Fatten em up for the hash runs


Fkn awesome dude! 10+ units 1 fkn plant.


----------



## Joedank (Nov 4, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3535271 View attachment 3535273
> Got it all down today. Took her down in 3 rounds over a month long period. @treemansbuds I've got I lil under 8 units of flowers in the 1st two rounds and nice amount of shatter! I'm gonna hit ten no doubt once round three dries out for trimming. Still got a fat haze going and all of the rest of my plants still have their bottom third. Fatten em up for the hash runs


nice work buddy!!
my dog looks just like yours in the pic there ! she is a rescue from Ukiah pound been trying to find out what she could be . hope we get to chill so i can see em side by side !
dumping snow ... so i am throwing up a few lights in here . booo .. i hate spending money to grow things 
 finished meds durban X n. haze early pheno around 3# , late pheno more like 7# smells like candy , really gets me going in the am
 GSC cross man this one came out GOOD . LEMONS and biscuts ...lol... have not smoked any yet ...


----------



## 757growin (Nov 4, 2015)

Joedank said:


> nice work buddy!!
> my dog looks just like yours in the pic there ! she is a rescue from Ukiah pound been trying to find out what she could be . hope we get to chill so i can see em side by side !
> View attachment 3535488dumping snow ... so i am throwing up a few lights in here . booo .. i hate spending money to grow things
> View attachment 3535489 finished meds durban X n. haze early pheno around 3# , late pheno more like 7# smells like candy , really gets me going in the am
> View attachment 3535491 GSC cross man this one came out GOOD . LEMONS and biscuts ...lol... have not smoked any yet ...


Looks good over their joe! My pups a rescue from Craigslist. We think he is half Rhodesian Ridgeback and half retirever. If I make it to the bbq he will be there for sure. The only puppy I have with social manners. Lols. Rest of em are man killers


----------



## Joedank (Nov 4, 2015)

757growin said:


> Looks good over their joe! My pups a rescue from Craigslist. We think he is half Rhodesian Ridgeback and half retirever. If I make it to the bbq he will be there for sure. The only puppy I have with social manners. Lols. Rest of em are man killers


mine is a sweetie too  hope you make it or we get to meet up . i am going to remington hot springs on the way to the bbq in the kern valley so i wont be that far from ya ..lol...


----------



## northeastmarco (Nov 4, 2015)

Awesome,757 .can't wait to see what you can get out of those bigger pots next time


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 6, 2015)

Outdoor bag seed that did not finish on time.. she got hashed!


----------



## propertyoftheUS (Nov 7, 2015)

Man weather in OH this year went from one extreme to another!!! I fought botrytis from preflower until harvest and it claimed 5 Afghans. They were grown in 30 gal containers with slow release chem ferts. They were the biggest clone plants I've personally grown.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 7, 2015)

I chopped the Mystery Dirt #1 and #2 on Thursday:










Yesterday I chopped the Akki stump and the Rebar Dirt Clone:




Off to the water store to get some ice and water!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 7, 2015)

Had to share this purple haze flower pic. and seeds developing. Staring to see some blue but no purple..


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 7, 2015)

Very nice! Yours and mo's PH cuts might finish in Feb. Lol


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 7, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Very nice! Yours and mo's PH cuts might finish in Feb. Lol


That would be crazy but you just might be spot on!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 7, 2015)

My seeds and flowers seem to be maturing very quickly now.

I just ran the whole Rebar plant in the screen room fresh through the washing machine. Pulled off a big haul of 120 resin heads! Smells so good!


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 7, 2015)

Got a good amount of 75 resin heads.. smells amazing.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2015)

Ice Water Extract - Rebar with mostly amber trichs

Microplaning versus Chopping



Chopping - took an hour and required glasses and focus:



Microplaned - took 5 minutes:




A little bit of the 73 micron pressed (so much fun):




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Joedank (Nov 8, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Ice Water Extract - Rebar with mostly amber trichs
> 
> Microplaning versus Chopping
> 
> ...


look into a dual blade mezzaluna if you want to chop by hand ...has a special board with it for holding the material in the middle .... i prefer a microplane ...


----------



## Jozikins (Nov 8, 2015)

Who's at hemp con today? Call me, I got some Tahoe samples, let's kick it and smoke!
9098519405
If you see me, say hi! I'm the long hair kid with glasses and a beard and a red flannel. I'm sure that's half the attendees, but I specifically am the handsome one, if you are having trouble deciphering.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2015)

I thought you would be wearing a head sock!


----------



## fumble (Nov 9, 2015)

this is probably a dumb question, but how do you microplane it without it melting in your hands?



Mohican said:


> Ice Water Extract - Rebar with mostly amber trichs
> 
> Microplaning versus Chopping
> 
> ...


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 9, 2015)

SRS moved up to gallon bags, starting to see the growth pick up.. Other shot is the bluballs four have come up out of the soil.. Last is some Mulanje buds..

This years total 
Blue dream (hybrid). 2lbs, buds just never got big.
Malmo (indica) 1.5 lbs
mulanje (sativa) 3.5 lbs
Pretty happy with results for my 2nd season growing..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 9, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> SRS moved up to gallon bags, starting to see the growth pick up.. Other shot is the bluballs four have come up out of the soil.. Last is some Mulanje buds..
> 
> This years total
> Blue dream (hybrid). 2lbs, buds just never got big.
> ...


Nice! Finished trimming the little bubba jurple yesterday and it smells fantastic. I also put 6 blueballz in water saturday and 4 had tails this morning. I put 5 - 1996 stock sensi start, 6 - gdp x honeybee, 6 gatorballs , 6 -
swamp wreck #5 x honeybee #2, 3 - jillybean x mulauje, 3 - hso cem x gdp, 3 -ogl\cvk x hb#2, and 3 - daze down as well


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 9, 2015)

fumble said:


> this is probably a dumb question, but how do you microplane it without it melting in your hands?


I freeze mine then plain it and then it melts back together. I just did a QP chunk that dryed to 50 g and it took some time to plain it.


Gg#4 75 micron and up #1 grade and it took all day to make all 4 batches that this came from with about 80 g dry all and all


Pressed it in a jelly jar


----------



## fumble (Nov 9, 2015)

that's awesome Doc! So if you freeze it, the heat from your hands doesn't melt it? Cool beans  Not that I make bubble to grate it from though...just wondering. I do dry ice hash


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 9, 2015)

fumble said:


> that's awesome Doc! So if you freeze it, the heat from your hands doesn't melt it? Cool beans  Not that I make bubble to grate it from though...just wondering. I do dry ice hash


It does melt it but i had on gloves and would put it back in the freezerwhen it started to melt.


----------



## Fadedlady (Nov 10, 2015)

Howdy friends! My first grow ever! Outdoor and with alot of help from folks on here this lady grew some amazing weed! Here's a few gems that are in cure, thanks guys for your support, expertise and friendship, I couldn't have done it without ya' big kisses


----------



## Fadedlady (Nov 10, 2015)

That's my GDP BTW. I've been told its phenomenal! Incredibly smooth, Flavorful and strong as hell!


----------



## MrRare (Nov 10, 2015)

Although I tire of the monotony of trimming I never tire of the harvest and cure. This Sativa went fifteen weeks in flower and smells delicious.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 11, 2015)

Well greenhouse will come down tomorrow and i will be in court with my property manager thursday. I took the last of the ak47 that was beefing up the past week and the wife has been trimming the tote of bud it made.
  
I filled my lines up one last time here with some indoor buds too


----------



## MrRare (Nov 11, 2015)

Good luck in court doc.
I believe your best defense is that you grow cannabis to treat your medical conditions as recommended by your doctor. Additional photos of the property that indicate that there were no damages as a result of your growing your medicine would be compelling. If the landlord cannot demonstrate that they have been damaged by your actions you should be clear of charges.


----------



## fumble (Nov 11, 2015)

bow chicka bow bow lol...


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 11, 2015)

Jurple X Bigbud outside flowering up and getting frosty.. Now that cold nights are her purple is starting to show..


----------



## Whodatt (Nov 11, 2015)

Here's my current run. Vortex,lemon garlic og,critical hog, bubblegum,opium. All of it looks good.


----------



## TWS (Nov 11, 2015)

fumble said:


> bow chicka bow bow lol...


----------



## 757growin (Nov 11, 2015)

fumble said:


> bow chicka bow bow lol...


Any pics of her finishing him off after the fun was done?! Lols. Great pic


----------



## Joedank (Nov 12, 2015)

fumble said:


> bow chicka bow bow lol...


artichokes and mantis sex ... sweet


----------



## Etta Place (Nov 12, 2015)

My first grow, 46 days into flower.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 12, 2015)

I showed up for court to day and when they called 
me up i was present and prepared. I had all the notices and pictures i handed over as i gave a short overview. The property company falled to showed and after reviewing what i brought in the judge dismissed the case

SO FUCK THAT BITCH


----------



## GroErr (Nov 12, 2015)

Good karma at it's best! Nice to hear Doc, time to "move on"


----------



## fumble (Nov 12, 2015)

757growin said:


> Any pics of her finishing him off after the fun was done?! Lols. Great pic


unfortunately not...when the were done, they just went to separate parts of the plant. Then they both disappeared lol. I am hoping to find the egg somewhere


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 12, 2015)

So the Principal Broker ( dumb ass that missed court ) came by to talk with me before he refiled. He was much more personable than the P.M. that i spoke with before. Anyway the long and short of our conversation was we will be out by the end of the month like we had requested the first time i went in to talk to them. This at least gives us the time to get everything sorted and moved. Plus the way it is working out i still wont ever have had an eviction. I could stay and fight them still but then i could still end up showing being evicted. Anyway i just am hopeful we find land and make the mid march ground braking we need to get the greenhouse in next year.


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 12, 2015)

Good Karma all the way around man.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Good Karma all the way around man.


Karma is such a powerful thing especially when its positive! Good vibes, good energy, good karma at ya @Dr.D81 . I didnt sit in the tattoo shop for an afternoon getting "KARMA" across my shoulder blades because I dont respect it


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Karma is such a powerful thing especially when its positive! Good vibes, good energy, good karma at ya @Dr.D81 . I didnt sit in the tattoo shop for an afternoon getting "KARMA" across my shoulder blades because I dont respect it


Im.a big believer to not when i was young tho but as i got older i seen it in action...in fact seen 2 more examples of it this week and just reinforces your belief


----------



## TWS (Nov 12, 2015)

yea ok... do you feel the needles im sticking in my voodoo doll of you ?


----------



## Whodatt (Nov 12, 2015)

Lemon garlic kush. 7 weeks. Hope it's as good, as it looks.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 12, 2015)

Papaya in the afternoon sun.. @mwine87


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2015)

TWS said:


> yea ok... do you feel the needles im sticking in my voodoo doll of you ?


I do so don't go shoving big fucking dildos into the dolls arse ok ?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 12, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I do so don't go shoving big fucking dildos into the dolls arse ok ?


 
big black and beautiful 
Lol


----------



## Mohican (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi Ho Silver!!!


----------



## TWS (Nov 12, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I do so don't go shoving big fucking dildos into the dolls arse ok ?





FLkeys1 said:


> View attachment 3541364
> big black and beautiful
> Lol





Mohican said:


> Hi Ho Silver!!!




Holy shit ! im dying !


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> View attachment 3541364
> big black and beautiful
> Lol


wife just walked past and asked if im buying that for her xmas present lol


----------



## papapayne (Nov 13, 2015)

heres some of my pollination's going on right now...



Wet dreams - week 5ish


Seawarp male He got some sunburn when he first went out to the greenhouse @getawaymountain 


ak47


----------



## papapayne (Nov 13, 2015)

they are subject to extreme cold now....i am hoping the male really drops some massive amounts of pollen asap so I can bring the females inside...its getting into 30s at night and only high 40s during day now.


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 13, 2015)

papapayne said:


> heres some of my pollination's going on right now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When breading my plants, I like playing some Luther Vandross music to set the mood!
TMB-


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 13, 2015)

When breeding sativas I play guns and roses, welcome to the jungle
When it's indica time I play The Art of Noise, moments in love . 

Hybrids get Humble Pie, 30 days in the hole 

TGIF


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 13, 2015)

Lol


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 13, 2015)

One of the blue balls has the fatest leaves I think I have ever seen at this stage.. Other photo is "solar" by @Mohican super tight nodes and this growing under one 300w LED light. 
@SomeGuy @BobBitchen


----------



## shaggy340 (Nov 13, 2015)

ok heres the alien dawg pic two just getting ready to hit the jars and 3 grams of alien dawg oil before the vacuum chamber pic one. and three and four cindys blue cheese and mastodon bud. and i got a used 2003 ninja 250 traded for it of course lol hope everybodys harvest was good and stoney.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Javadog (Nov 15, 2015)

I have had to skip to the tip of a few threads, to catch up with people, 
but this was one that I went through....it was like cheating, so get to see
harvests come so easily, one amazing monstrosity after another.

So happy to see the Purple Haze do so well, and to be used in experiments
even more. I popped a Malawi and a Golden Tiger from Ace....to add to the
jungle.

JD


----------



## Ace Yonder (Nov 15, 2015)

A (very pregnant) Candyland x Herijuana. Bred her with a frosty stud of a male that popped up in this round of a personal strain that I've been working on and selecting for mold and pest resistance. (didn't have any Luther Vandross playing, but seems like they managed to get frisky nonetheless) 


And this is one of the female sisters of the male that pollinated the CxH


----------



## Fadedlady (Nov 15, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well greenhouse will come down tomorrow and i will be in court with my property manager thursday. I took the last of the ak47 that was beefing up the past week and the wife has been trimming the tote of bud it made.
> View attachment 3540180 View attachment 3540181 View attachment 3540182
> I filled my lines up one last time here with some indoor buds too
> View attachment 3540183 View attachment 3540184


I hope everything goes your way in court doc. Good luck


----------



## Fadedlady (Nov 16, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> So the Principal Broker ( dumb ass that missed court ) came by to talk with me before he refiled. He was much more personable than the P.M. that i spoke with before. Anyway the long and short of our conversation was we will be out by the end of the month like we had requested the first time i went in to talk to them. This at least gives us the time to get everything sorted and moved. Plus the way it is working out i still wont ever have had an eviction. I could stay and fight them still but then i could still end up showing being evicted. Anyway i just am hopeful we find land and make the mid march ground braking we need to get the greenhouse in next year.


Congrats, as smidge said, good karma


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 16, 2015)

This what happens when you put the jewlers loupe over your iPhone camera lens.. 
Jurple X Bigbud


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 16, 2015)

I've been horrible about pics lately but the slymer looks great


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 16, 2015)

@FLkeys1 I'm excited to see that beauty when she is done!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 16, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> @FLkeys1 I'm excited to see that beauty when she is done!


If she finishes as nice has her mother Jurple did she will be pretty sweet..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 16, 2015)

Already


FLkeys1 said:


> If she finishes as nice has her mother Jurple did she will be pretty sweet..
> 
> View attachment 3544330


Or the bubba jurple i grew and it is tasty stuff too.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 16, 2015)

Screen Room Progress:




Purple Haze:




Jail Bird:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 16, 2015)

Jailbird looks pretty trippy mo


----------



## Mohican (Nov 16, 2015)

I think it was just the weird way the light was playing on it!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I think it was just the weird way the light was playing on it!


I can see eddys face from iron maiden in it ...serious


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 17, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I can see eddys face from iron maiden in it ...serious


Fukin funny shit. I could see a face in it too if I was looking for 1 . Give me some of what you got!!


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 17, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I can see eddys face from iron maiden in it ...serious


I fucking see it too bro! I see a dark line above his chin and below his lip, like a thin goatee strip. Trippy for sure.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 17, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> I fucking see it too bro! I see a dark line above his chin and below his lip, like a thin goatee strip. Trippy for sure.


Thank fuck im not the only one ...cool


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 17, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Thank fuck im not the only one ...cool


Right in the middle, kinda small?


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 17, 2015)

There a skull too, just as plain as day.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 17, 2015)

Plain as day after how many drops of that lysergic acid on your sugar cube? HA just kidding man. Just had a vape session and am laughing at myself


----------



## TWS (Nov 17, 2015)

I don't see anything ?


----------



## 757growin (Nov 17, 2015)

TWS said:


> I don't see anything ?


Smoke more or I have some mushroom caps for ya.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 17, 2015)

757growin said:


> Smoke more or I have some mushroom caps for ya.


Someone say mushy caps? Need some of those "seeds" to get that part of the garden functioning, only edibles here locally w/o crossing the border.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 17, 2015)

look at this then focus again on the original pic and it looks better..if your an iron maiden fan like me it stands out so much


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 17, 2015)

I was high yes..im not now and I can still see it lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 17, 2015)

Meanwhile on the other side of the world.....
Wonder woman
Bubblegum
Dream machine 
SR71 
In that order


----------



## Mohican (Nov 17, 2015)

Beautiful garden RF!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 17, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3545141 View attachment 3545142 View attachment 3545143 View attachment 3545144 Meanwhile on the other side of the world.....
> Wonder woman
> Bubblegum
> Dream machine
> ...


dude that dream machine looks like a bad mofo with sr71 right there with it. hell all of them look great, but those are my first 2 pics just off look and structure alone


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 17, 2015)

I liked this pic so I made it my avatar. Thanks to whoever made it


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 17, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> dude that dream machine looks like a bad mofo with sr71 right there with it. hell all of them look great, but those are my first 2 pics just off look and structure alone


Sr71 im hoping is a fem its the only regular seed i put in but man heres the kicker....the sr71 is under shadecloth like the ww and bubblegum and structure and strength wise its smashing the other 2 just lets u know hay im a reg seed we are stronger lol
The dream machine is in full sun all day no cover watsover so shes adjusted to wind rain and scorching heat hence why it looks so good
Dream machine by heavyweight seeds is meant to be a massive yielder


----------



## BcDigger (Nov 17, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> look at this then focus again on the original pic and it looks better..if your an iron maiden fan like me it stands out so much
> View attachment 3545091


I can see it. Nice one


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 17, 2015)

hope your well BC not working to hard mate?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 17, 2015)

@ruby fruit those are some healthy looking plants!!! So looking forward to watching em grow up


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 17, 2015)

Pic 1 Kief, blue dream
Pic 2 Kief Mulanje - Malmo 
@mwine87 thank you

This is going to be a very happy happy weekend. Have a interview for helping Santa fly his sleigh Christmas Eve and he flys pretty high LOL


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 17, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> @ruby fruit those are some healthy looking plants!!! So looking forward to watching em grow up


cheers man I always get eager when our summer approaches and you guys a are in harvest


----------



## Mohican (Nov 18, 2015)

Beautiful harvest @FLkeys1


----------



## readysetawesome (Nov 18, 2015)

Prepping freebies to hand out to strangers before I went to a local bar last night. Gave away about an oz. 

The rumors are true. I am the weed fairy.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 18, 2015)

readysetawesome said:


> View attachment 3545499
> 
> Prepping freebies to hand out to strangers before I went to a local bar last night. Gave away about an oz.
> 
> The rumors are true. I am the weed fairy.


Weed fairy eh, nice 1


----------



## BcDigger (Nov 18, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> hope your well BC not working to hard mate?


I just got home on days off again now. But I have been working like a maniac. I'm on all dedicated night shifts so it's kinda crazy.


----------



## MrRare (Nov 19, 2015)

The last of my harvest for this year. Canna Tsu after a late clone start on 6-13-15. Approximately 16 weeks in flower.


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 19, 2015)

Skywalker OG bagseed. Stinks so good.


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 19, 2015)

Addicted to bubble hash!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 20, 2015)

Looks like Xmas!


----------



## TWS (Nov 20, 2015)

http://crazy-frankenstein.com/free-wallpapers-files/seasonal-wallpapers/summer-in-australia-wallpapers/marlin-fishing-summer-in-australia-wallpapers-1600x1200.jpg


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 21, 2015)

@Mohican sturt desert pea flower..native to australia only


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 21, 2015)

Dang ruby those are nice! I love pea flowers.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 21, 2015)

Those are spectacular looking! I bet they look ten times better in person! Do they smell good?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 21, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Those are spectacular looking! I bet they look ten times better in person! Do they smell good?


Not sure bout the smell this one is in a friends back yard they are even illegal to plant...next big rains we have ill take some pics and get a smell description for you.
For these to come up in the desert your looking at least an inch and half rain plus more over a few days then they show for a month or so and if no rain go again..very rare


----------



## Mohican (Nov 21, 2015)

OK - Like California poppies!








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 21, 2015)

That pic reminds me of this song mo ...
Watch this if you havnt before makes me wanna drop some acid like the younger days lol


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 21, 2015)

SRS looking good and the smell is awesome. Musty old oak barrel smell to me.. 

@SomeGuy


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 21, 2015)

Girl Scout Phenotype/ Thin Mint. Photos from my garden taken by my friend Dave


----------



## TWS (Nov 21, 2015)

Daves not here man....


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 21, 2015)

TWS said:


> Daves not here man....


Knock knock


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 21, 2015)

TWS said:


> Daves not here man....


An evening in the studio with an Oregon gardener. A.K.A. Ashley Roachclip .www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xtJOqGYguA. If the link doesn't work, it's "Socialist Pirate" on You-Tube.

Highest Regards.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 21, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Knock knock


Who is there?


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 21, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> SRS looking good and the smell is awesome. Musty old oak barrel smell to me..
> 
> @SomeGuy
> View attachment 3548050View attachment 3548051


I'm sure @supchaka is interested too! They look great. My 8 outdoor are doing well. Not getting super big but really healthy. Two are indoors setting nugs.


----------



## TWS (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2015)

Im telling ya daves not here maaan... its me knocking on cottos door wooh yeahhh 500 bux richer


----------



## Keith41510 (Nov 22, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Come one come all to the Rollitup Open Show and Tell for 2015. You got something green that you want to show off post it up here!
> 
> I will start off with what I am working with this season. no pics to start but this is the show and tell thread so I should start taking some pics.
> 
> ...


2015 was good to me.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 22, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I'm sure @supchaka is interested too! They look great. My 8 outdoor are doing well. Not getting super big but really healthy. Two are indoors setting nugs.


I could not remember if there was another person on that you got the cuts from.. Sometimes I can't keep track of where things came from, thanks I'll tag him and you as they continue to grow..

@supchaka


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 22, 2015)

Keith41510 said:


> View attachment 3548340 View attachment 3548340 View attachment 3548342
> 
> 2015 was good to me.


That is beautiful! I 2015 has been very good to you. I' feel your joy from a bountiful harvest, your pain from having to haul all that dirt, and the sticky fingers that always somehow manages to slip through the gloves.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 22, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> That pic reminds me of this song mo ...
> Watch this if you havnt before makes me wanna drop some acid like the younger days lol


Allll I can say is my life is pretty plain... Damn I love this song. Making me feel like a geezer. I guess 1993 counts as çlassic rock by now. Time flew.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 22, 2015)

Blood red sap on the LA Affie x Dragonsblood F3... So weird seeing your plants bleed.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 22, 2015)

Well I guess it's time to " Get busy liv'n or get busy dy'n." (Josey Whales)


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 22, 2015)

Blue balls working on third set of leaves.. Looking like it will be a compact grower?? 
If they look super wet, they are I just watered them before I took pic.. 

@BobBitchen @SomeGuy


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 22, 2015)

85 degrees Here at home today.. The Endless Summer! Outside still going strong.

 
Purple haze going and going.. Smells like fresh minty celery.


 
Close up of purple haze @Javadog 

 
@Mohican Solar starting to frost up, super tight node growth..


 
Top of Solar. 


 
@mwine87 Papaya chugging along..
 
Another shot of Papaya.

 
Jurple 


Jurple X big bud. 

 
Jurple X big bud


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 22, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> 85 degrees Here at home today.. The Endless Summer! Outside still going strong.
> 
> View attachment 3548741
> Purple haze going and going.. Smells like fresh minty celery.
> ...


All looks awesome @FLkeys1


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 22, 2015)

B3a


FLkeys1 said:


> 85 degrees Here at home today.. The Endless Summer! Outside still going strong.
> 
> View attachment 3548741
> Purple haze going and going.. Smells like fresh minty celery.
> ...


Beautiful stuff bro, love your Jurple..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 22, 2015)

How tall is that PH?


----------



## Javadog (Nov 22, 2015)

That Jurple does look lovely. I am stoked to the the PH continuing on.

You and FLKs are giving us all a good look at this breed.

JD


----------



## TWS (Nov 22, 2015)

Keith41510 said:


> View attachment 3548340 View attachment 3548340 View attachment 3548342
> 
> 2015 was good to me.



Nice grow. Great selfie Big B.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 22, 2015)

TWS said:


> Nice grow. Great selfie Big B.


where's the fish?....


----------



## 757growin (Nov 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> where's the fish?....


 
We went on the wrong boat! But tdub passed his skills onto his boy. He hooked the only one. Tdub also passed on his generosity, and his son shared the fish with one sad fisherman (me). Lols. The boats are still slaying them, just not ours!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 23, 2015)

Holy crap I miss outdoor runs after seeing all of this.... sigh... soon I will have some monster ladies weighing in at several pounds each again... soooooon. I love my indoor, BUT, outdoor is the way forwards. Damn I miss them fat rooms full of drying dankness. Weep. Moan. Waily waily waily. Next year.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 23, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> How tall is that PH?


Little over 9 foot tall.. 
I am seeing why most people don't grow pure sativa, this is a long run already and still have another month before harvest, maybe longer??? 

I am sure the harvest will be worth the wait .


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 23, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Holy crap I miss outdoor runs after seeing all of this.... sigh... soon I will have some monster ladies weighing in at several pounds each again... soooooon. I love my indoor, BUT, outdoor is the way forwards. Damn I miss them fat rooms full of drying dankness. Weep. Moan. Waily waily waily. Next year.


Maybe this will keep you enthused till then.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 23, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> Maybe this will keep you enthused till then.


What is keeping me going is four of these tents in a two-week cycle, perpetual has it's advantages, but it sure is no super outdoor pull. Only plus to the perpetual indoor versus outdoor is I get to do ALL my own trimming, keeping my bud on the highest possible quality level. I don't produce mids... And I am totally OCD with the trim. Cant go that obsessive with a big outdoor. Wow just look at me trying to make my little system look rad. Yap yap yap... Need me a few acres lmfao... Damn you fellas. Damn you all to heck. Twice. I haven't seen a 4 foot cola in real life in years. Years I tell you. My last outdoor run was a Gage Green test two or three years ago, Joseph crosses outdoors, blew the roof off the house figuratively speaking.  AHAHAHA the OTHER positive... I can breed pretty fast


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 23, 2015)

Running about 1000 watts per square meter... Costing me a bundle but well worth it.


----------



## Keith41510 (Nov 23, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> Maybe this will keep you enthused till then.





Oregon Gardener said:


> Maybe this will keep you enthused till then.


Wow he'll yeah that's some motivation lol. I almost did that last yearthis HTML class. Value is https://www.dropbox.


----------



## Keith41510 (Nov 23, 2015)

Keith41510 said:


> Wow he'll yeah that's some motivation lol. I almost did that last yearthis HTML class. Value is https://www.dropbox.View attachment 3549224


Had to use auto trimmer..HTML class. Value is https://www.dropbox.


----------



## papapayne (Nov 23, 2015)

man, that jurple...the solar, everything looks awesome. I love the hints of color on the jurple, plus that ridiculous level of frost! Stellar!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 23, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3549112
> We went on the wrong boat! But tdub passed his skills onto his boy. He hooked the only one. Tdub also passed on his generosity, and his son shared the fish with one sad fisherman (me). Lols. The boats are still slaying them, just not ours!


been there, done that.....beautiful fish brothers....way to go


----------



## Mohican (Nov 23, 2015)

I am just bummed that the Purple Haze isn't purple izit


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 23, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I am just bummed that the Purple Haze isn't purple izit


Mine is showing signs of purple on the leaves and some caylax but I think it is from the colder nights.. I have a feeling it will only get more purple as the weather gets even cooler.. Course where I live the nights are much cooler then your location @Mohican


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 23, 2015)

Keith41510 said:


> Had to use auto trimmer..HTML class. Value is https://www.dropbox.


How did that work out for you, because my hands are soar.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 23, 2015)

Keith41510 said:


> Wow he'll yeah that's some motivation lol. I almost did that last yearthis HTML class. Value is https://www.dropbox.View attachment 3549224


Thumb"s Up!


----------



## Keith41510 (Nov 24, 2015)

Keith41510 said:


> Wow he'll yeah that's some motivation lol. I almost did that last yearthis HTML class. Value is https://www.dropbox.View attachment 3549224





Oregon Gardener said:


> How did that work out for you, because my hands are soar.


Great it was a little pricy 500$ a day but I trimmed 32 lbs wet in 3 days


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 24, 2015)

Keith41510 said:


> Wow he'll yeah that's some motivation lol. I almost did that last yearthis HTML class. Value is https://www.dropbox.View attachment 3549224


You should probably get one of these. I was helping out at another farm and this was his set up. Ironically, I used to haul produce in this very trailer when I was a truck driver.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 24, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> You should probably get one of these. I was helping out at another farm and this was his set up. Ironically, I used to haul produce in this very trailer when I was a truck driver.


40' shipping container filled with buds...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 24, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3547584 @Mohican sturt desert pea flower..native to australia only


That's my first time seeing one, you my friend kick ass for sharing that pic! Good on ya mon!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 24, 2015)

doublejj said:


> 40' shipping container filled with buds...


----------



## hexthat (Nov 24, 2015)

My Lemon Larry OG row grew some dank weed but didn't yield as much as I thought it would. I only got about 2 lbs mildly trimmed up and dried. Dense great smelling nugs, but next year I'll try a row of Animal Cookies.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2015)

doublejj said:


>


Give me a blanket and pillow, will be calling that home . I want to be the 1 that opens the door in the morning, the smells........


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 26, 2015)

*PASS ME A TURKEY LEG PLEASE!!!*
Happy Thanksgiving everybody!
TMB-


----------



## Mohican (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving! Gobble gobble!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy thanksgiving


----------



## TWS (Nov 26, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> *PASS ME A TURKEY LEG PLEASE!!!*
> Happy Thanksgiving everybody!
> TMB-
> 
> View attachment 3551259





ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3551290 Happy thanksgiving



yo, yo ! a Shout out !
Hey Rube it's kinda funny for a yank to remember not everyone has thanks Giving. . Have a good pull anyways.


----------



## fumble (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone  gobble gobble gobble


----------



## TWS (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving!....once this is over, is when I start making plans for the BBQ......


----------



## getawaymountain (Nov 26, 2015)

doublejj said:


>


ok seal it up and send it out lol..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone

We are getting a contract sent over tomorrow to buy 11 acres. The guy has 11 more next door he will sell Papapayne next year if all goes well. Picked up the a torch , some tools and glass yesterday so maybe by spring bbq we will have some forge steel and glass gifts.


----------



## TWS (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 26, 2015)

TWS said:


>


I just never get tired of this song


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 26, 2015)

fumble said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone  gobble gobble gobble


Bloody hell fumble i have a dirty mind...or is it you ?
Gobble gobble gobble 
Hope you have a great day/cook up wat ever it is you yanks do on this day


----------



## doublejj (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Nov 26, 2015)

Your falling down the rabbit hole TWS.........


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy turkey day to y'all 
We're doing a ham, no punkin pie this year, made a pineapple upside down cake.. 

Purple haze as of November [email protected]


----------



## 757growin (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy turkey day. Smoked just like me
Some beautiful tuna coming off the grill and time to grub. Have a good one all


----------



## getawaymountain (Nov 26, 2015)

happy thanksgiving all we had prime rib and lobsters strawberry cheese cake and lots of doobies


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 26, 2015)

Just started trimming a skunk hybrid gifted me for tday. Very airy sativa buds, full of trichs and very soaring high.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 26, 2015)

Yumm


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 26, 2015)

doublejj said:


>


I was at this show. Bill Graham (concert promoter) died and they threw a show at Golden Gate park in his honor. We drove over from Yosemite to be there. I remember they had a HUGE "Famous Amos" (the cookie guy) airplane flying over the crowd dropping carnations. All kinds of acts played that day. Robin Williams was there too! Damn I'm old, that was just over 24 years ago.
TMB-


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Just started trimming a skunk hybrid gifted me for tday. Very airy sativa buds, full of trichs and very soaring high.
> View attachment 3551617


Looks yum yum!!

The Mulanje I grew this year has converted a few people to the Sativa side


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Low last night was 38, Jurple Bigbud is going crazy purple..

 

Blubalz @BobBitchen @SomeGuy


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 28, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Low last night was 38, Jurple Bigbud is going crazy purple..
> 
> View attachment 3553018
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Javadog (Nov 28, 2015)

At last, some purple from the Purple Haze! Looks like it still has a way to go...


----------



## shaggy340 (Nov 29, 2015)

alien dawg nug run came out a beautiful golden color hope everybody had a great harvest and cant wait for the next outdoor season pic one no flash two with flash have a good night everyone.


----------



## getawaymountain (Nov 30, 2015)

winter project is well underway !!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 30, 2015)

Javadog said:


> At last, some purple from the Purple Haze! Looks like it still has a way to go...


The sun is so far south now I hope the purple haze gets enough sun to finish. I placed it in that spot knowing it gets the most sun all year long but even now the part of the plants that is tied down to the wire is not getting any sun at all and only the tall part of the plant are getting sun.. Hope it's enough.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 30, 2015)

It's tough when they go so long. 

Daughter and I put our first.raised bed in. Got it all figured on where the garden will be now we think! Lol


----------



## mwine87 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hey Guys and Gals! Haven't been on for a moment... Just a random update! My GF and I are Moving to New Mexico in a couple of weeks. Hope all goes well and smooth. Hopefully I can get my MMR out there.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Nov 30, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> Hey Guys and Gals! Haven't been on for a moment... Just a random update! My GF and I are Moving to New Mexico in a couple of weeks. Hope all goes well and smooth. Hopefully I can get my MMR out there.


Good to hear, I know you guys want a change, glad it is going to happen but I will miss having a local grower so close ;-(

Let me know if you want some Mulanje for the trip


----------



## mwine87 (Nov 30, 2015)

T


FLkeys1 said:


> Good to hear, I know you guys want a change, glad it is going to happen but I will miss having a local grower so close ;-(
> 
> Let me know if you want some Mulanje for the trip


Thanks alot. I may take you up on that.  I have some seeds from my openly pollinated ladies. Hope that Slymer x Strawberry Sour Diesel is doing something for you.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 30, 2015)

It really is getting toward the end of the cycle....three weeks to 
the shortest day if I calculate properly....

In any case, it was a blast to watch the PH grow in proper circumstances.

I will have to get you guys clones of the other Ace breeds as I grow them out.
(Really wish that I'd laid Old Timer's Haze on Mo when we met at SGs)

I popped a Malawi and a Golden Tiger in the last round....OTH will wait to go again.

JD


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 2, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> T
> 
> Thanks alot. I may take you up on that.  I have some seeds from my openly pollinated ladies. Hope that Slymer x Strawberry Sour Diesel is doing something for you.


Got one to pop. Just coming up out of the soil now!! 

I have to be careful I am getting out of control with all these plants


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 2, 2015)

Last few cold night have pushed purple haze over to the purple side  it is really smelling good now, still reminds me of a mint celery smell.. Looking for a Chrismas chop but I don't know ??

    
@Mohican @Javadog


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 2, 2015)

Dayum. Looking good. Probably the only reason its purple haze is because it takes so long to finish... Lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 2, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Last few cold night have pushed purple haze over to the purple side  it is really smelling good now, still reminds me of a mint celery smell.. Looking for a Chrismas chop but I don't know ??
> 
> View attachment 3555770 View attachment 3555772 View attachment 3555773 View attachment 3555774
> @Mohican @Javadog


Shit man, that PH looks like some massive nam sativas. those very slim flowers certainly look familiar


----------



## TWS (Dec 2, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Dayum. Looking good. Probably the only reason its purple haze is because it takes so long to finish... Lol


 Play it !


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 2, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Shit man, that PH looks like some massive nam sativas. those very slim flowers certainly look familiar


@BobBitchen awesome avatar!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 2, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> @BobBitchen awesome avatar!


Tnx....that was a young bobbitchen 
I gotta keep em on the ground now..


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 2, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Dayum. Looking good. Probably the only reason its purple haze is because it takes so long to finish... Lol


I think you are correct!!! Because it did not start going purple till the nights got cold. I have a cut inside that I will flower inside to see if it turns purple.. Was kind of looking for true purple pheno.. But I am still looking forward to smoking some pure sativa.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 2, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> I think you are correct!!! Because it did not start going purple till the nights got cold. I have a cut inside that I will flower inside to see if it turns purple.. Was kind of looking for true purple pheno.. But I am still looking forward to smoking some pure sativa.


You will be happy with it nonetheless I think. I notice Ace sells a Green Haze and a Purple Haze, so there is a true PH which starts purple from the get go or is it only caused by the cool temps?


----------



## Javadog (Dec 2, 2015)

I am so enjoying the PH grow out. Thanks for sharing! :0)


----------



## shaggy340 (Dec 2, 2015)

i was playing in the kitchen today made some alien dog nug run decarbed hash oil infused gummy hearts made out of trolli big bold bears added about 66mg to each one weighed using a jennings mack 20.


----------



## TWS (Dec 3, 2015)

fuck ! I would OD on those things. Luv gummies by the hands full.


----------



## shaggy340 (Dec 3, 2015)

TWS said:


> fuck ! I would OD on those things. Luv gummies by the hands full.


yeah it would be really easy to od 4 would be like 264mg ive had slow cooker cannabutter that i made into cookies months back just ate a small one of them fucked me up had to spend 3 hours in bed not even sleeping just that fucked gave those cookies and butter away and haven't touched or thought about making edibles till today lol so im going to do half just to be safe never ate hash oil edibles before should have a nice kick.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2015)

shaggy340 said:


> yeah it would be really easy to od 4 would be like 264mg ive had slow cooker cannabutter that i made into cookies months back just ate a small one of them fucked me up had to spend 3 hours in bed not even sleeping just that fucked gave those cookies and butter away and haven't touched or thought about making edibles till today lol so im going to do half just to be safe never ate hash oil edibles before should have a nice kick.


 come on now i would be double fisting em. Had to go to bed good shit


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 3, 2015)

I would like to order a dozen of those gummy bears please


----------



## TWS (Dec 3, 2015)

shaggy340 said:


> yeah it would be really easy to od 4 would be like 264mg ive had slow cooker cannabutter that i made into cookies months back just ate a small one of them fucked me up had to spend 3 hours in bed not even sleeping just that fucked gave those cookies and butter away and haven't touched or thought about making edibles till today lol so im going to do half just to be safe never ate hash oil edibles before should have a nice kick.





Vnsmkr said:


> come on now i would be double fisting em. Had to go to bed good shit


 LOL. I respect edibles. I have been scared before.


----------



## shaggy340 (Dec 3, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I would like to order a dozen of those gummy bears please


heres the website with the recipe https://m.reddit.com/r/CannabisExtracts/comments/1z34q8/quick_and_easy_cannabis_infused_gummy_recipe/ 
i decarb the oil first at 250 for 1 hour then i get it in the freezer to harden up then i just put a 10 gram gummy bear in each heart shape mold melt down at 200f then add your hash oil haveing a mg scale helps to preweight doses to put in each gummy have fun man and have a good day.


----------



## fumble (Dec 3, 2015)

awesome Shaggy  I was wondering how they dose those gummies


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 3, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> You will be happy with it nonetheless I think. I notice Ace sells a Green Haze and a Purple Haze, so there is a true PH which starts purple from the get go or is it only caused by the cool temps?


From what I understand there are true purple phenos in the purple haze seeds from Ace.. I am guessing you just have to sprout seeds of PH till you find the one that goes purple when it starts to flower and does not required cold temps..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> From what I understand there are true purple phenos in the purple haze seeds from Ace.. I am guessing you just have to sprout seeds of PH till you find the one that goes purple when it starts to flower and does not required cold temps..


Yeah was eyeing Ace up yday. In the future plan to grab their hazes to see what I can find


----------



## Javadog (Dec 3, 2015)

It was the backstory of Old Timer's Haze, and getting that breed, that took me to Ace.

I ended up with their Panama, Golden Tiger, Malawi. and OTH. 

I grew the Panama first and thought that the result was so-so. 

I am trying GT now....just popped...no idea when it will go into the
tent, but next fall is most likely.

JD


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2015)

I saw some Ace Panama grows with amazing results. I can't decide if it is real gear or just people messing around with my head!


----------



## Andrew2112 (Dec 3, 2015)

I had a panama from ace that smelled like super sweet lemon at the beginning of flower, don't get to see her to the end though, she was a spider mite magnet as I have heard is a common trait amongst Panamanian strains.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Shit man, that PH looks like some massive nam sativas. those very slim flowers certainly look familiar


This is the only pic I could find as got paranoid year ago and deleted all the pics i had <stupid> Shortly after this picture I removed 1 plant and the 1 which remained got about 7' tall before I topped her down to ~3 ft and started super cropping. She grew for the better part of 7-8 months, flowered some very slim flowers, revegged, started flowering again and finally I whacked her down. I know why though as I planted her too late in the year and threw her out of whack. Was beautiful to look at, and I juiced the whole plant


----------



## bryangtho (Dec 3, 2015)

2 weeks to go


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2015)

bryangtho said:


> 2 weeks to go


U an aussie mate ?


----------



## bryangtho (Dec 4, 2015)

Yes in vic


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2015)

bryangtho said:


> Yes in vic


Thought so with the GTHO pic ...nice car


----------



## bryangtho (Dec 4, 2015)

I was thinking how did no where I from put 2 and 2 together car and u in Australia


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 4, 2015)

Found my old thread
https://www.rollitup.org/t/rooftop-patio-se-asia.790580/page-4


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 4, 2015)

TWS said:


> Play it !


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2015)

bryangtho said:


> I was thinking how did no where I from put 2 and 2 together car and u in Australia


Im a holden man but not one of those rednecks who dont appreciate a gd ford


----------



## TWS (Dec 4, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> View attachment 3557088 View attachment 3557089 View attachment 3557090


awesome !


----------



## bryangtho (Dec 4, 2015)

TWS said:


> awesome !





ruby fruit said:


> Im a holden man but not one of those rednecks who dont appreciate a gd ford


Yes me to love a good gtr-xu1 or a nice gts


----------



## TWS (Dec 4, 2015)

Im a VW kinda guy


----------



## bryangtho (Dec 4, 2015)

Yes looks good


----------



## noysy (Dec 4, 2015)

My current 3 amigos doing there buisness outside;


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 4, 2015)

bryangtho said:


> Yes me to love a good gtr-xu1 or a nice gts


Yeah bro Jimi is the mf man. Aint no "was", music like that carries forever


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 4, 2015)

TWS said:


> Im a VW kinda guy


grew up in a bug though that lil yellow, fkn didnt look like that, thats a hot fckr.....My first "bro spot" had all sorts of killer cars about, bugs dropped, closed to tubbed, and many older chevy trucks (~56), and that was 4 country ass mf's in a trailer popping. Stupid shit abound, but not too bad. Boothill speedway, thats close to home


----------



## TWS (Dec 4, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> grew up in a bug though that lil yellow, fkn didnt look like that, thats a hot fckr.....My first "bro spot" had all sorts of killer cars about, bugs dropped, closed to tubbed, and many older chevy trucks (~56), and that was 4 country ass mf's in a trailer popping. Stupid shit abound, but not too bad. Boothill speedway, thats close to home



it looks like a LS motor in there.


----------



## noysy (Dec 4, 2015)

Got a itch im going too have fun with this one;


Was orginally indoors up untill two tweeks ago, just to try something i havent done haha. Shes loving the UV 


She went off when i started using mollases,milk and bio-grow together. Think ive found my new cheap veg nutrients!!


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Dec 4, 2015)

Chocolope 64 days from flip

Big Bud 64 days from flip

Never had either one. Great way to end the year. Happy growing.


----------



## noysy (Dec 4, 2015)

Joe Blows Trees said:


> Chocolope 64 days from flipView attachment 3557599
> 
> Big Bud 64 days from flipView attachment 3557603
> 
> Never had either one. Great way to end the year. Happy growing.


Breakfast, lunch & dinner


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 5, 2015)

Some aussie for yas....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3557739 View attachment 3557740 View attachment 3557741 View attachment 3557742 Some aussie for yas....


Looking awesome


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 5, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looking awesome


U prob seen these on my thread they are from 3 days ago im at work this week cant wait to update next week they are growing really fast now


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2015)

well they looked good again


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 5, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> well they looked good again


Cheers man..
I had a pic comparing 6 weeks growth im amazed at the speed they doing this season.
Might start hitting them with maxsea proper now or at least one of them


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2015)

Mine amaze me daily, or at least some of them which are growing like fuck. south african kwazulu for sure and even the barneys farm critical kush. I got everything xplanted up into 1 gallons now so just wait to sex them before they are bumped up then another small set starting around my bday this month


----------



## Mohican (Dec 6, 2015)

Awesome sunshine pics! How is summer treating you?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2015)

If its me its all good. I may even have a trip to there US, before the year is out to get another stab at getting this project in line. Its time for a change of luck. Anyway good karma all around. Its 30 deg c here now crystal clear blue skies.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2015)

Kwazulu got trimmed today. Bunches of clones dipped in fresh aloe blades in some cups atm. Cambodian seedling and Viet sat 2. Got some girls


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 6, 2015)

Medicated cookies anyone?


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 6, 2015)

Wax on, wax off.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> View attachment 3558570
> Medicated cookies anyone?


Hell yeah


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 7, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> View attachment 3558570
> Medicated cookies anyone?


I remember one day bout 10 years ago before i changed jobs i was working in a slaughterhouse and had a cookie in the morning i was so fucked up they took the knives away from me and put me on the wash down hose for the day lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I remember one day bout 10 years ago before i changed jobs i was working in a slaughterhouse and had a cookie in the morning i was so fucked up they took the knives away from me and put me on the wash down hose for the day lol


Now that is some funny shit right there


----------



## fumble (Dec 7, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> View attachment 3558570
> Medicated cookies anyone?


good looking cookies


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 7, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I remember one day bout 10 years ago before i changed jobs i was working in a slaughterhouse and had a cookie in the morning i was so fucked up they took the knives away from me and put me on the wash down hose for the day lol


Hahaha!! I stick to half a cookie while at work


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 7, 2015)

fumble said:


> good looking cookies


Thankyou fumble! Family recipe, I just spiced it up with cannabutter!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Kwazulu got trimmed today. Bunches of clones dipped in fresh aloe blades in some cups atm. Cambodian seedling and Viet sat 2. Got some girls
> View attachment 3558304 View attachment 3558306 View attachment 3558307 View attachment 3558308





ruby fruit said:


> I remember one day bout 10 years ago before i changed jobs i was working in a slaughterhouse and had a cookie in the morning i was so fucked up they took the knives away from me and put me on the wash down hose for the day lol


They probably would have sent me to the rubber room had I been in the US riding my bike around laughing at everything around me, like crying laughing, after eating some brownies. Here, people were laughing with me. Few years ago I had a brownie at 5, went to wake the kids up at 6 and just started rolling; wife got pissed as I woke her up in a fit of laughter, and it went on for 40 minutes then it was just in spurts for the next 2 hours. Funny shit man


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2015)

I guess what I am saying is I am not afraid to get blasted on some edibles. I love the ride! Ive been in those orange hazed lsd trips so not much really trips me out anymore.

And I use those same sativa edibles as a workout enhancer. Killer bike rides with unbelieveable power bands. And its healthy. Hell I try to saturate myself 24/7/365


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 7, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> View attachment 3558570
> Medicated cookies anyone?


Yum! I decided to whip up 2 bakers' dozen of canna-raisin-cranberry-oatmeal cookies. Two for me -- already ate 'em -- and 24 to drop off at my 66 year old, white, Southern Baptist, better-off-than-middle-class, widowed, Republican mother's house, hahahahaha. I got her off 3 prescriptions with a cookie per night and it has ballooned to one in the morning and one in the evening, lmao. Mom is getting a habit!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Yum! I decided to whip up 2 bakers' dozen of canna-raisin-cranberry-oatmeal cookies. Two for me -- already ate 'em -- and 24 to drop off at my 66 year old, white, Southern Baptist, better-off-than-middle-class, widowed, Republican mother's house, hahahahaha. I got her off 3 prescriptions with a cookie per night and it has ballooned to one in the morning and one in the evening, lmao. Mom is getting a habit!
> View attachment 3559430 View attachment 3559431 View attachment 3559432


Awesome smidge!!!! Granny needs to saturate her endocannabinoid system too


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 7, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Yum! I decided to whip up 2 bakers' dozen of canna-raisin-cranberry-oatmeal cookies. Two for me -- already ate 'em -- and 24 to drop off at my 66 year old, white, Southern Baptist, better-off-than-middle-class, widowed, Republican mother's house, hahahahaha. I got her off 3 prescriptions with a cookie per night and it has ballooned to one in the morning and one in the evening, lmao. Mom is getting a habit!
> View attachment 3559430 View attachment 3559431 View attachment 3559432


That's awesome man! I'm trying to do the same with my mother, she was scared away from cannabis after smoking a chonger of some fire many years back and greened out. I'm trying to reintroduce her to cannabis in edible form!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> That's awesome man! I'm trying to do the same with my mother, she was scared away from cannabis after smoking a chonger of some fire many years back and greened out. I'm trying to reintroduce her to cannabis in edible form!


Just dont green her out like this, hahahahahaha


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 7, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> That's awesome man! I'm trying to do the same with my mother, she was scared away from cannabis after smoking a chonger of some fire many years back and greened out. I'm trying to reintroduce her to cannabis in edible form!


I fucked her up real bad 4 years ago and she wouldn't touch it for a couple after that. Eventually I convinced her to start with a few nibbles, plus I'm better with dosing now with Fumble's butter recipe.

The first time she slept through the night in years was what sold her. She is now off her anti-anxiety shit, her restless leg syndrome shit and one of her BP meds. Her doctor freaked on her low BP and took her off one. She told him she was as stress free as she had been in years. I'm not shittin one bit here, we are talking about a woman who flipped out when she found my stash in high school during the Nancy Reagan "just say no" era. I'm talking major conservative here. Hell, she's went from the W camp to a Rand Paul supporter lol.


----------



## fumble (Dec 7, 2015)

that's awesome Smidge  so glad she is able to get off the meds. I've been a stoner since I'm 14, but medically since '07. I am a heart patient - had open heart surgery in 2001. I used to be on Lasix (water pill to relieve swelling around heart) and metoprolol (bp med used to control my racing heart). Plus Temazepam for sleep. Since I've been smoking every day (all day every day), I am off all of them. My blood pressure is damn near perfect every doc visit...unless I have a migraine, then it's low.

this couldn't be more true: * Awesome smidge!!!! Granny needs to saturate her endocannabinoid system too *

I fully believe this!

...aaannnddd...it was and is my only pain med for my broken shoulder


----------



## Mohican (Dec 8, 2015)

Miracle plant! I got rid of my skin cancer with it.

When more of the elderly conservatives figure out how well it works there will be an instant change in the way it is viewed. I was certain FL was going to pass it and start the ball rolling. The big pharma companies are shitting bricks.

I started self medicating for migraines back in 1975.


----------



## TWS (Dec 8, 2015)

yea, they need to spend more vacation time on the beaches of floridia .


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 9, 2015)

How is the slymer coming along, someguy ?? Have a friend flowering one now and he said even the fan leaves have trichomes and the stem does as well.. I have three slymer in 3 gal pots that I am going to flip to flower this weekend  

Blue balz really has a blue hue to it  does not show in the pic... @BobBitchen @SomeGuy


2nd pic is @Mohican Solar which is Fire balls X paki punch the most smelly plant I have grown. Smells like skunk and coffee. Not seeing reall buds form but very frosty, trichomes are almost all cloudy, milky color and looks like all pistols have gone brown.. Think I will give it another week???


----------



## Javadog (Dec 9, 2015)

Wonderful Healing stories folks. Hope Springs Eternal.

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 9, 2015)

Slymer is vegging right along. It will get up planted soon and a whole new set of plants in 10gl will go in the tent. I may add an hid to a section of the tent without lighting as to increase my capacity this next run. So.... Going on a vacation for Christmas and then will flip them when I come back. Probably before new years! Running between 8-12 10gl plants this next time. Still won't be running every type I have. Lol


----------



## Mohican (Dec 10, 2015)

@FLkeys1 - Thanks for posting the Solar pic!


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @FLkeys1 - Thanks for posting the Solar pic!


Sent Andrew on w a package this morning @Mohican. 

@Dr.D81 I also gave him a teen of srs for you. @supchaka clones didn't root in time so I'm passing you this one. It has enough on it to take clones from for sure. 

Have fun and take care guys!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Sent Andrew on w a package this morning @Mohican.
> 
> @Dr.D81 I also gave him a teen of srs for you. @supchaka clones didn't root in time so I'm passing you this one. It has enough on it to take clones from for sure.
> 
> Have fun and take care guys!


You rock and I don't know if the Frank's gift are going to throw roots in the areo tonight but they have been for a few days. I will just dip them in clonex and send you like three just to be safe.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @FLkeys1 - Thanks for posting the Solar pic!


I took some jillanje pics this morning I will post up for you


----------



## bryangtho (Dec 10, 2015)

I think it would be the best strain I have ever had and no idea what it is just a clone a mate give me still got 2 weeks to go


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 10, 2015)

From the fluff and little buds
Malmo one on right and the rest is Mulanje 
32 grams total



Three slymers ready to flip


----------



## fumble (Dec 10, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> From the fluff and little buds
> Malmo one on right and the rest is Mulanje
> 32 grams total *beautiful brown sugar *
> 
> ...


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 11, 2015)

Trimming one of the Jurple big bud today and found BALLS. 
Open male flower with pollen, took the flower and put little on one slymer


----------



## Javadog (Dec 11, 2015)

Those Slymers looks very ready to go. 

Hoo hoo! 

:0)


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 14, 2015)

Purple haze update.. Been couple weeks.. Checking the trichomes starting to see a lot of cloudy ones and the smell is awesome, clean fresh little minty smell..
Last pic. Is a new cut I pickup, Fortune Cookies OG kush breath X GSC

    
@Javadog @Mohican


----------



## Joedank (Dec 14, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Purple haze update.. Been couple weeks.. Checking the trichomes starting to see a lot of cloudy ones and the smell is awesome, clean fresh little minty smell..
> Last pic. Is a new cut I pickup, Fortune Cookies OG kush breath X GSC
> 
> View attachment 3564294 View attachment 3564295 View attachment 3564297 View attachment 3564299 View attachment 3564301
> @Javadog @Mohican


that haze looks really neat ! wonder how the "room" will be on it . looks super hazey
anything OGKB seems to spit hot fire ~!!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 14, 2015)

You really worked to make what that PH is doing possible FLK....and such patience!

Great work. I am so happy to see this one happen. I lost the original, but am not 
ready to try that indoors.... :0)

JD


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 14, 2015)

Javadog said:


> You really worked to make what that PH is doing possible FLK....and such patience!
> 
> Great work. I am so happy to see this one happen. I lost the original, but am not
> ready to try that indoors.... :0)
> ...


haha, on the haze indoors . Hope you got a warehouse


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 14, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> Purple haze update.. Been couple weeks.. Checking the trichomes starting to see a lot of cloudy ones and the smell is awesome, clean fresh little minty smell..
> Last pic. Is a new cut I pickup, Fortune Cookies OG kush breath X GSC
> 
> View attachment 3564294 View attachment 3564295 View attachment 3564297 View attachment 3564299 View attachment 3564301
> @Javadog @Mohican


She is looking nice FLkeys. Pure sativas I have growing are still pretty manageable though I can see I am going to have to drop a cage around the SA Kwazulu as the stems look robust but they are very floppy. I expect the VN stuff to really start stretching, though its stems are very strong. Between the Kwazulu, VN sat 1, VN sat 2, & Cambodian the stem rubs all smell similar, being piney/ musky. I expect as they move along smells will change.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 14, 2015)

Javadog said:


> You really worked to make what that PH is doing possible FLK....and such patience!
> 
> Great work. I am so happy to see this one happen. I lost the original, but am not
> ready to try that indoors.... :0)
> ...


I have two inside in gallon bags just in case she turns out to be a keeper.. I will have a ton of seeds to spread around.. PH X Jurple -Bigbud, who knows may find a nice sativa with a shorter flower time or a massive growing Jurple ?? She produces the tiniest seeds I have ever seen. 
thinking of pulling a bud off now just to dry and sample it?? 

So happy you shared a cut with @Mohican and he shared a cut with me, have wanted to try this for while but could not find the true pure sativa strain.

Patience is truly required to grow pure sativa.. Just hope it is worth the wait..


----------



## Javadog (Dec 14, 2015)

Awesome stuff. I love Mo names, including Jurple...

Credit also to Someguy for bringing us together. 

I also just produced some of the Holy Grail Kush that I dropped
off that same day that I met you guys.

JD


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 14, 2015)

Some of said hgk dry 

And I credit @jigfresh for breaking me out of my mj shell. Lol!

 





Javadog said:


> Awesome stuff. I love Mo names, including Jurple...
> 
> Credit also to Someguy for bringing us together.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dumme (Dec 14, 2015)

Not some beautiful lady to show off, more a beautiful idea...

(Maybe) "First ever" to use worm beds under my aero heads, in aero reservoir. If I copy write this, I want a bowls worth of the good stuff from all that steal the idea!


----------



## papapayne (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Dumme (Dec 15, 2015)

papapayne said:


> View attachment 3564717


Lucky! All I got is snow, 5-0, and the smell of gas.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 15, 2015)

heres another  was a beautiful trip, sadly was not the best weather.


----------



## jacrispy (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## fumble (Dec 15, 2015)

beautiful pics @papapayne ...I can't wait to be able to take a trip up the coast. My mother lived up there in Eureka/Arcata/Crescent Ciy and we would spend the summers there with her. absolutely beautiful in the redwoods


----------



## Javadog (Dec 15, 2015)

Land of the Giants. :0)

Zoom in on the HGK and it is very shiny indeed!


----------



## TWS (Dec 15, 2015)

So I decided to do a test or at least re assure what I all ready knew.

Plants in a hoop house in so cal with out a heater will freeze . Will start new cuts or seed in January for a spring crop.
I've run winter plants before in freezing temps but always fully enclosed and with a heater. Didn't feel like babying these and wanted to see if because they were at least covered if they could make it. Not.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 16, 2015)

TWS said:


> So I decided to do a test or at least re assure what I all ready knew.
> 
> Plants in a hoop house in so cal with out a heater will freeze . Will start new cuts or seed in January for a spring crop.
> I've run winter plants before in freezing temps but always fully enclosed and with a heater. Didn't feel like babying these and wanted to see if because they were at least covered if they could make it. Not.


Least u know with your own eyes it wont work...nothing worse than history or ppl telling u it cant be done only to find out yrs later that u could have been doing it all along


----------



## TWS (Dec 16, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Least u know with your own eyes it wont work...nothing worse than history or ppl telling u it cant be done only to find out yrs later that u could have been doing it all along


 a few nights of 26 f got em.


----------



## jacrispy (Dec 16, 2015)

28°


----------



## jacrispy (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Javadog (Dec 16, 2015)

Your sharing your pains is most appreciated folks. 10Q :0)


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 16, 2015)

I've gotta check on mine. So far they have been surviving.,. So far. Lol


----------



## Javadog (Dec 16, 2015)

We have had some very bright and clear days even when cold....is that a factor?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 16, 2015)

We are lucky in oz i guess we may have 3 days during winter around -2 or -3 and thats it where i live ...and thats in rare occasions


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 16, 2015)

Not sure. They are also in smartpots so like a raised bed. Our raised bed is not covered yet doing well. The weed is under cover but its not.sealed like a GH. I think I could pull it off here if I had one. Soon...soon...lol


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 16, 2015)

TWS said:


> So I decided to do a test or at least re assure what I all ready knew.
> 
> Plants in a hoop house in so cal with out a heater will freeze . Will start new cuts or seed in January for a spring crop.
> I've run winter plants before in freezing temps but always fully enclosed and with a heater. Didn't feel like babying these and wanted to see if because they were at least covered if they could make it. Not.


I just read 19 degrees for low this morning near LA and freezing temps as far south as San Diego in low inland areas, warmer near the coast. Where you growing that PH @FLkeys1 ?


----------



## TWS (Dec 16, 2015)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 3565575 28°


 Time to harvest



Javadog said:


> We have had some very bright and clear days even when cold....is that a factor?


 The clearer the colder. No clouds to trap heat



ruby fruit said:


> We are lucky in oz i guess we may have 3 days during winter around -2 or -3 and thats it where i live ...and thats in rare occasions







Smidge34 said:


> I just read 19 degrees for low this morning near LA and freezing temps as far south as San Diego in low inland areas, warmer near the coast. Where you growing that PH @FLkeys1 ?



yea man , butt cold.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 16, 2015)

So you in Socal? I checked my outdoor this morning. top 1/2" of soil on the top of the smart pots was frozen but the rest was not. So it would seem they are holding up. Plants look great. 



TWS said:


> Time to harvest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TWS (Dec 16, 2015)

Yes. Andrew is a stones throw away. Your crazy lucky so far. I have never had frost on the top soil. they just get freeze gunned. My Gardenia aint looking so hot either,


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 16, 2015)

TWS said:


> Yes. Andrew is a stones throw away. Your crazy lucky so far. I have never had frost on the top soil. they just get freeze gunned. My Gardenia aint looking so hot either,



Well I am a stones throw too then. I'm just a hair farther on the 10. Why haven't I known this?  Have you met MO, and Bob, and Chaka etc... ? I carry a butt load of strains. Also have a much smaller affair than the bbq at our house from time to time. Hit me up at [email protected] I am due to host another get together at some point soon.. LOL


----------



## TWS (Dec 16, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Well I am a stones throw too then. I'm just a hair farther on the 10. Why haven't I known this?  Have you met MO, and Bob, and Chaka etc... ? I carry a butt load of strains. Also have a much smaller affair than the bbq at our house from time to time. Hit me up at [email protected] I am due to host another get together at some point soon.. LOL


 I have meet Mo at the BBq and a couple of times at the cup. I missed the last one cause I didn't know until after. I really don't venture out of this forum and I think you guys talked about it in the organic section. Haven't meet the others guys but missed hyroot at the cup. My buddy is friends with Chaka but have never meet him . I would love to attend . Just as long as you guys don't beat me up for busting your balls for backing out of the bbq. lol
I think at one time we talked about how close everybody is . Flkeys is right down the street too and I should probably get out to the desert with him.
we should all probably try to go to the cup together.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 16, 2015)

TWS said:


> I have meet Mo at the BBq and a couple of times at the cup. I missed the last one cause I didn't know until after. I really don't venture out of this forum and I think you guys talked about it in the organic section. Haven't meet the others guys but missed hyroot at the cup. My buddy is friends with Chaka but have never meet him . I would love to attend . Just as long as you guys don't beat me up for busting your balls for backing out of the bbq. lol
> I think at one time we talked about how close everybody is . Flkeys is right down the street too and I should probably get out to the desert with him.
> we should all probably try to go to the cup together.



We should band together down here in the IE. I will let you know. I have CRS (cant remember shit) So if you hit me up at my email I am 10x more likely to remember... LOL! So far I think Andrew and Hyroot are the youngest in the group I have met out here thus far. Chaka is a great guy but dont let him know I told you so..  

If it wasnt for @jigfresh I wouldnt have met any of the awesome people I have. I miss you buddy!  

BTW @FLkeys1 I totally looked for you in the parade. We were in front of the donut shop.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 16, 2015)

TWS said:


> I have meet Mo at the BBq and a couple of times at the cup. I missed the last one cause I didn't know until after. I really don't venture out of this forum and I think you guys talked about it in the organic section. Haven't meet the others guys but missed hyroot at the cup. My buddy is friends with Chaka but have never meet him . I would love to attend . Just as long as you guys don't beat me up for busting your balls for backing out of the bbq. lol
> I think at one time we talked about how close everybody is . Flkeys is right down the street too and I should probably get out to the desert with him.
> we should all probably try to go to the cup together.


Careful dude it might be a swingers set up...put yer keys in the bowl after you smoke a bowl and get ready to roll


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 16, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Careful dude it might be a swingers set up...put yer keys in the bowl after you smoke a bowl and get ready to roll


LOL.. Wife and I are soooooooo not into that type of thing.. LOL I have a feeling you are a crack up in person Ruby.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 16, 2015)

My third eye just snapped shut....

:0)


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 16, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> LOL.. Wife and I are soooooooo not into that type of thing.. LOL I have a feeling you are a crack up in person Ruby.


I was a class comedian and still am and thats what gets me i trouble at work.
Did i tell you about the time i got lost out in the desert and had to stand on my head to drink my urine to survive ?
I had a hard on...
Thats not even funny is it ? See wat i mean ..i get in trouble lol
Have a gd day im off to bed just finished night shift


----------



## Javadog (Dec 16, 2015)

It takes all kinds!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 16, 2015)

Cool & clear up here, f'n beautiful, 10*f yesterday.

Need to get a so cal spring bbq goin


----------



## papapayne (Dec 16, 2015)

fumble said:


> beautiful pics @papapayne ...I can't wait to be able to take a trip up the coast. My mother lived up there in Eureka/Arcata/Crescent Ciy and we would spend the summers there with her. absolutely beautiful in the redwoods


Yea, it was beautiful. Misses and I road the sky lift at the trees of mystery and was definitely some awesome views of the redwoods. We got off just as the thunder and lighting hit the forest, so made a mad dash back to the car.


----------



## fumble (Dec 16, 2015)

That sounds awesome...ill get back up there one of these days


----------



## papapayne (Dec 16, 2015)

2016 outdoors is a go


----------



## jacrispy (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## jacrispy (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## jacrispy (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 17, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> I just read 19 degrees for low this morning near LA and freezing temps as far south as San Diego in low inland areas, warmer near the coast. Where you growing that PH @FLkeys1 ?



I live at about 1600 foot level and very lucky to have a nice little micro climate here at my home. Went for 4 years without a freezing temp but... last years saw 31 ;-( so it can happen just pretty rare. So far PH is safe. But it has been Fing cold

@TWS would love to meet you, no worries about ragging about backing out of BBQ I can take it long as you can take it back, and you did so it's cool.. I so wanted to send with Andrew a dick in a box but I was afraid I would not get my dick back LOL

Hope hope someguy does a local BBQ in spring.. Would love to meet more locals..

@SomeGuy we have a green jeep lifted and 37" tires.. There were so many people I would have never seen ya. I wish they would do the parade at night so we could use lights on our jeeps and have them show up


----------



## Javadog (Dec 17, 2015)

I could not hit "Like" on that one....we need a "LOLed" button.

I am not one to point fingers, pretty much ever lol....I had the "tit bong"
back in the day.

...but my favorite was the classic "Pete the Dragon"...

JD

P.S. Thank you internet: Got it the year it was released

(yes, I am that old ;0)


----------



## 757growin (Dec 17, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> I live at about 1600 foot level and very lucky to have a nice little micro climate here at my home. Went for 4 years without a freezing temp but... last years saw 31 ;-( so it can happen just pretty rare. So far PH is safe. But it has been Fing cold
> 
> @TWS would love to meet you, no worries about ragging about backing out of BBQ I can take it long as you can take it back, and you did so it's cool.. I so wanted to send with Andrew a dick in a box but I was afraid I would not get my dick back LOLView attachment 3566423
> 
> ...


I bought my wife a wood one like that in Greece when we were dating like 15 years ago. Lols all the gift shops had em!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 17, 2015)

757growin said:


> I bought my wife a wood one like that in Greece when we were dating like 15 years ago. Lols all the gift shops had em!


Lol my wife works in local and international parcel deliverys..should have seen her co workers when she opened 2 boxes of vibrators i brought her in front of them


----------



## Javadog (Dec 17, 2015)

Oh, there you go again....I love it! LOL!

The tit had a habit of dripping on the user....far from non-optimal.

:0)

JD


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 17, 2015)

Javadog said:


> I could not hit "Like" on that one....we need a "LOLed" button.
> 
> I am not one to point fingers, pretty much ever lol....I had the "tit bong"
> back in the day.
> ...


It's actually a flute musical instrument that has holes on the top like the old recorder instrument I had in grade school LOL


----------



## Javadog (Dec 17, 2015)

Oh, I am reminded of the "Band Camp" scene from "American Pie" 

Hilarious!


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 17, 2015)

Ok. I think I saw that one but its hard to focus on parades. After taxes we are gonna fix the pickup back to its former glory. Would be.fun to go rock some trails in bb again. I've done john bull tons.of times back in.the day. When I swap it the taco will be on 42's w Dana 60's. I digress... Lol

I think we are gonna put something on this year. Probably will be a.decent.sized one I imagine...lol. I've met alot of folk the last two years. 

Might get.to meet two more soon on our way up north. @fumble @nuggs





FLkeys1 said:


> I live at about 1600 foot level and very lucky to have a nice little micro climate here at my home. Went for 4 years without a freezing temp but... last years saw 31 ;-( so it can happen just pretty rare. So far PH is safe. But it has been Fing cold
> 
> @TWS would love to meet you, no worries about ragging about backing out of BBQ I can take it long as you can take it back, and you did so it's cool.. I so wanted to send with Andrew a dick in a box but I was afraid I would not get my dick back LOLView attachment 3566423
> 
> ...


----------



## readysetawesome (Dec 17, 2015)

Afgooey just now at 52 days...


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 17, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Ok. I think I saw that one but its hard to focus on parades. After taxes we are gonna fix the pickup back to its former glory. Would be.fun to go rock some trails in bb again. I've done john bull tons.of times back in.the day. When I swap it the taco will be on 42's w Dana 60's. I digress... Lol
> 
> I think we are gonna put something on this year. Probably will be a.decent.sized one I imagine...lol. I've met alot of folk the last two years.
> 
> Might get.to meet two more soon on our way up north. @fumble @nuggs


42 is massive tire size  

You guys would love Big Bear Forest fest, our club puts it on each year Father's Day weekend. It is total family oriented off roading weekend where every kids gets a raffle prize and last year the adult raffle we gave away 40k in prizes.. It's held at snow valley just out of running springs.. We limit registrations to 250 and serve a killer trip tip or chicken dinner to about 700 people.. Lot of work but worth it!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 17, 2015)

Motivation to become the second Toyota on a club run w you. Lol. I would definitely dig it. I love 4*4. Crawling us fun



FLkeys1 said:


> 42 is massive tire size
> 
> You guys would love Big Bear Forest fest, our club puts it on each year Father's Day weekend. It is total family oriented off roading weekend where every kids gets a raffle prize and last year the adult raffle we gave away 40k in prizes.. It's held at snow valley just out of running springs.. We limit registrations to 250 and serve a killer trip tip or chicken dinner to about 700 people.. Lot of work but worth it!!


----------



## TWS (Dec 17, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> I live at about 1600 foot level and very lucky to have a nice little micro climate here at my home. Went for 4 years without a freezing temp but... last years saw 31 ;-( so it can happen just pretty rare. So far PH is safe. But it has been Fing cold
> 
> @TWS would love to meet you, no worries about ragging about backing out of BBQ I can take it long as you can take it back, and you did so it's cool.. I so wanted to send with Andrew a dick in a box but I was afraid I would not get my dick back LOLView attachment 3566423
> 
> ...





757growin said:


> I bought my wife a wood one like that in Greece when we were dating like 15 years ago. Lols all the gift shops had em!




Ohhhhh ! don't make me play the detachable penis song.


----------



## TWS (Dec 17, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> 42 is massive tire size
> 
> You guys would love Big Bear Forest fest, our club puts it on each year Father's Day weekend. It is total family oriented off roading weekend where every kids gets a raffle prize and last year the adult raffle we gave away 40k in prizes.. It's held at snow valley just out of running springs.. We limit registrations to 250 and serve a killer trip tip or chicken dinner to about 700 people.. Lot of work but worth it!!



I need a plated KTM.


----------



## TWS (Dec 17, 2015)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 3566189



So does this mean she pulled it off ?


----------



## TWS (Dec 17, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> I live at about 1600 foot level and very lucky to have a nice little micro climate here at my home. Went for 4 years without a freezing temp but... last years saw 31 ;-( so it can happen just pretty rare. So far PH is safe. But it has been Fing cold
> 
> @TWS would love to meet you, no worries about ragging about backing out of BBQ I can take it long as you can take it back, and you did so it's cool.. I so wanted to send with Andrew a dick in a box but I was afraid I would not get my dick back LOLView attachment 3566423
> 
> ...




Yea I would of traded you and put mine back in the box. I keep it under the truck seat for a weapon.


----------



## smoker61904 (Dec 17, 2015)

Mine are getting that purp look all up an down the stems and vines and leaves .Not any snow out in San Diego in the 30 years I've lived here but cold enough to get some extra color. Maybe this year we will get some snow in the city . El ninyo will likely cause massive destruction. Last one have years worth rain in one month .


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 17, 2015)

Nice! I've not gotten the colors quite yet. I should take a pic tomorrow. 



smoker61904 said:


> Mine are getting that purp look all up an down the stems and vines and leaves .Not any snow out here but cold enough to get some extra color


----------



## smoker61904 (Dec 17, 2015)

Well this is a blackwater dominant phenotype. It will get almost all black . You can see the changes of colours spreading. Some taking after there mother the sfv og are solid green. I should add these all from seed . I had a blackwater clone pollenate my other SFV og. It's a strain called lady gaga that had the seeds in the nugs.


----------



## TWS (Dec 18, 2015)

readysetawesome said:


> Afgooey just now at 52 days...
> View attachment 3566708



double Like on the goo. Most excellent !


----------



## noysy (Dec 18, 2015)

About to force this one into flower as im a few months off with season


----------



## jacrispy (Dec 18, 2015)

28° pissed her off  but she got over it / the next day


----------



## jacrispy (Dec 18, 2015)

28° the next day/ she didnt purple up as fast but she did turn purple a few days later


----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2015)

Sorry SoCal, but let El Nino come & hope it's a big one......you'll thank us later


----------



## 757growin (Dec 18, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Sorry SoCal, but let El Nino come & hope it's a big one......you'll thank us later


It's indoor season anyways! So cal specialty


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 18, 2015)

I'll only post this once since it is the "outdoor" forum but I'm like a kid in a candy store... Santa came by early and brought me a grow tent . No more using the spare upstairs guest bathroom for plants.. 
Sun hut 9.4 X 4.7 X 6.5 foot tall.. No light leaks and like brand new via Craig's list


----------



## TWS (Dec 18, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Sorry SoCal, but let El Nino come & hope it's a big one......you'll thank us later



ain't nothing to be sorry about.. Let it rain. !

After all I've been told we are the reason for the water shortage out here in the desert. 

we still have got hardly any rain yet. next week looks to be promising . generally El nino years , February thru May is when it dumps.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 18, 2015)

Your gonna love it man! Now we just need to build you some cobs!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2015)

TWS said:


> ain't nothing to be sorry about.. Let it rain. !
> 
> After all I've been told we are the reason for the water shortage out here in the desert.
> 
> we still have got hardly any rain yet. next week looks to be promising . generally El nino years , February thru May is when it dumps.


I was born & raised in SoCal bro....I understand


----------



## smoker61904 (Dec 18, 2015)

I was snapping some shots and managed to get a pic of this UFO. Check the top right of the picture no joke but it's pretty crazy


----------



## TWS (Dec 18, 2015)

mylar ballon ?


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 18, 2015)

smoker61904 said:


> I was snapping some shots and managed to get a pic of this UFO. Check the top right of the picture no joke but it's pretty crazy





TWS said:


> mylar ballon ?


I think that could be Santa Claus scouting out "who's been naughty and who's been nice"?
TMB-


----------



## smoker61904 (Dec 18, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> I think that could be Santa Claus scouting out "who's been naughty and who's been nice"?
> TMB-


Not sure . Its not a ballon or the moon so could be anything . Just not what our eye alone can see


----------



## 757growin (Dec 18, 2015)

smoker61904 said:


> I was snapping some shots and managed to get a pic of this UFO. Check the top right of the picture no joke but it's pretty crazy


Looks like a trichome that stuck after you took a close up pic. Or a dew droplet stuck to a web. After closer looking I think I see a thin white line coming from both directions of the drop. Or maybe aliens..


----------



## smoker61904 (Dec 18, 2015)

757growin said:


> Looks like a trichome that stuck after you took a close up pic. Or a dew droplet stuck to a web. After closer looking I think I see a thin white line coming from both directions of the drop. Or maybe aliens..


Sure Is a line going both ways it's in between it . Like it fell from the sky. Definitely nothing on the screen of lense I wiped it right before to get a clear shot. So it was supper clean. Came back and the fucker was gone haha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 18, 2015)

TWS said:


> mylar ballon ?


UFO, ha ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## TWS (Dec 18, 2015)

I took a picture of the sunrise coming up on a boat on the way out to fish the other day. It showed two suns the real one and off in the distance and higher another red glow. . land of the lost or mars type of thing. now I know damn well there isn't two suns . it's my wall paper on my phone.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 18, 2015)

TWS said:


> I took a picture of the sunrise coming up on a boat on the way out to fish the other day. It showed two suns the real one and off in the distance and higher another red glow. . land of the lost or mars type of thing. now I know damn well there isn't two suns . it's my wall paper on my phone.


Wheres the pic? Put it up


----------



## smoker61904 (Dec 18, 2015)

Here's my indoor ak47 sativa dominant phenotype


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 18, 2015)

At 12 weeks of flowering and using the scope today I found pretty much all cloudy milky trichomes and quite a few Amber ones as well.. @Mohican is chopping his down today, the sativa God has spoke so down comes the purple haze..


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 18, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Wheres the pic? Put it up


yeah man cant describe a vision and not show us


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 18, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> At 12 weeks of flowering and using the scope today I found pretty much all cloudy milky trichomes and quite a few Amber ones as well.. @Mohican is chopping his down today, the sativa God has spoke so down comes the purple haze..
> 
> View attachment 3567565
> View attachment 3567573



Nice man! That was a long ride. I'm not.sure if I wanna take.that long.of a ride.with it or.no. I think there is one place.I could throw it.outside for.that long maybe. Lol


----------



## TWS (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 18, 2015)

Nice picture. Thats the people from mars checking out how ignorant humans are


----------



## smoker61904 (Dec 18, 2015)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3567582


Bitchen picture! Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 18, 2015)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3567582


Wow


----------



## Javadog (Dec 18, 2015)

Congrats on completing the long cycle FLKs! That PH ended up very cool looking.

I liked the trimmed down result...there was a bud under there. :0)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## jacrispy (Dec 19, 2015)

Took this cut late summer just before mom started budding here she is in oct / something chowed a few branches 36 in tallthis was the mom in oct


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 19, 2015)

Canna caramel anyone?


----------



## Larro Darro (Dec 19, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Canna caramel anyone? View attachment 3568311


Please and thank you.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 19, 2015)

About a week ago I took a sample off the purple haze to try it out.. Let it dry out and last night I tried it.. Put a small bud in the pipe and lit it up  
My heart beat picked up.. Starting from my feet, up my legs all over my body a warming feeling came over me..I was not expecting any body High but it was there. The head high was very upbeat and I had a feeling of creativeness, smiling and enjoying the colors of any Christmas or flashing lights on TV.. I did get a craving for something sweet, cupcake and milk.. At 11:30 I went to bed and slept very well..

Would love someone who has vape or simalr to try it and see if they get any flavor from it, the pipe gave me no taste ;-(

plan to make hash from little buds and fluff . 
Will let ya know how much it takes to send me to Mars, or to come up with a cure for cancer..


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 19, 2015)

Javadog said:


> Oh, I am reminded of the "Band Camp" scene from "American Pie"
> 
> Hilarious!


One time, when I was at weed camp I saw a gal stick a truncheon............ The E.C went off the scale


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 19, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> About a week ago I took a sample off the purple haze to try it out.. Let it dry out and last night I tried it.. Put a small bud in the pipe and lit it up
> My heart beat picked up.. Starting from my feet, up my legs all over my body a warming feeling came over me..I was not expecting any body High but it was there. The head high was very upbeat and I had a feeling of creativeness, smiling and enjoying the colors of any Christmas or flashing lights on TV.. I did get a craving for something sweet, cupcake and milk.. At 11:30 I went to bed and slept very well..
> 
> Would love someone who has vape or simalr to try it and see if they get any flavor from it, the pipe gave me no taste ;-(
> ...


vape is a must for flavor


----------



## fumble (Dec 19, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Canna caramel anyone? View attachment 3568311


that looks like some damn fine caramel Mushroom head


----------



## jacrispy (Dec 20, 2015)

my patch all trimmed up


----------



## jacrispy (Dec 20, 2015)

day of harvest


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 20, 2015)

fumble said:


> that looks like some damn fine caramel Mushroom head


Thank you Fumble that means a lot! I'm always nervous making candy, the temperature has to be pretty exact otherwise it will set up too hard or too soft, but these came out perfect!


----------



## jacrispy (Dec 20, 2015)

thanks guys


----------



## mwine87 (Dec 21, 2015)

TWS said:


> I have meet Mo at the BBq and a couple of times at the cup. I missed the last one cause I didn't know until after. I really don't venture out of this forum and I think you guys talked about it in the organic section. Haven't meet the others guys but missed hyroot at the cup. My buddy is friends with Chaka but have never meet him . I would love to attend . Just as long as you guys don't beat me up for busting your balls for backing out of the bbq. lol
> I think at one time we talked about how close everybody is . Flkeys is right down the street too and I should probably get out to the desert with him.
> we should all probably try to go to the cup together.


I was in the neighborhood, but now I'm a couple state away.


----------



## mwine87 (Dec 21, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> I'll only post this once since it is the "outdoor" forum but I'm like a kid in a candy store... Santa came by early and brought me a grow tent . No more using the spare upstairs guest bathroom for plants..
> Sun hut 9.4 X 4.7 X 6.5 foot tall.. No light leaks and like brand new via Craig's list
> 
> View attachment 3567211 View attachment 3567212 View attachment 3567213


Nice!! Now your bathroom won't overflow! Lol


----------



## mwine87 (Dec 21, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> About a week ago I took a sample off the purple haze to try it out.. Let it dry out and last night I tried it.. Put a small bud in the pipe and lit it up
> My heart beat picked up.. Starting from my feet, up my legs all over my body a warming feeling came over me..I was not expecting any body High but it was there. The head high was very upbeat and I had a feeling of creativeness, smiling and enjoying the colors of any Christmas or flashing lights on TV.. I did get a craving for something sweet, cupcake and milk.. At 11:30 I went to bed and slept very well..
> 
> Would love someone who has vape or simalr to try it and see if they get any flavor from it, the pipe gave me no taste ;-(
> ...


I'm gonna try that sample you gave me before I moved in a lil bit. That Jurple you pulled of the plant was awesome! Smoking some right now. Lovin it. Funny thing. I was gonna start a load of seeds when I got to Albuquerque, but realized I left all my seeds in California. Won't be able to retrieve them for a few weeks. I found the baggie of buds you gave me, the PH, that Purple Jurple, and the Solar in my truck after unpacking. All but Solar had seeds! Happy Day! I left my entire stash of seeds in Cali, but @FLkeys1 buds magically make it with me to New Mexico! Thank you sir for your pollen chucking! Lol. Super happy day.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 21, 2015)

I just cut the last of the Jurple purple - big bud tonight.. It's black..


----------



## papapayne (Dec 21, 2015)

2016 outdoor crop vegging


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 22, 2015)

@papapayne 

What's the one on the far right, big fat leaf one?


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 22, 2015)

papapayne said:


> 2016 outdoor crop vegging


Looks like you use a pretty hot soil mix like me, just from looking at some of those fan leaves.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 22, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> @papapayne
> 
> What's the one on the far right, big fat leaf one?



Lower right in 5 gallon? 
That is Caseyband x blacksour bubble x white rhino. And the front row, first 3 on left are the same strain aswell


----------



## papapayne (Dec 22, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Looks like you use a pretty hot soil mix like me, just from looking at some of those fan leaves.



Yea...I make my,own soil. I usually like to let it cook for a,month or two, but this time didn't so they definitely are in hot soil.


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 22, 2015)

^^same deal in my current grow. I amended last grow's soil pretty heavy and zero cook time resulted in a little nitrogen toxicity.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 22, 2015)

Yea, it happens  to much to do abd not enough time to do it


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 24, 2015)

Lemon OG in the California sun.. I hit a few pistols on this lemon OG with @Mohican "smile" pollen. Smile is LA Conf. X love child.

yes yes the days are getting longer now!! Merry Christmas to y'all and cheers to a successful 2016 grow season.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 24, 2015)

sour lady nug in my bowl this xmas eve.


----------



## fumble (Dec 24, 2015)

slurp  looks mighty tasty Papapayne


----------



## TWS (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone !


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 24, 2015)

Anybody watching SD at Oakland? I'm in my fantasy Super Bowl starting tonight and my opponent has Rivers, Woodhead and Gates. Go Raiders!!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 24, 2015)

TWS said:


> Merry Christmas everyone !


----------



## TWS (Dec 24, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Anybody watching SD at Oakland? I'm in my fantasy Super Bowl starting tonight and my opponent has Rivers, Woodhead and Gates. Go Raiders!!


 I don't think you will have a problem. lol


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 24, 2015)

TWS said:


> I don't think you will have a problem. lol


I actually have Carr on my bench.


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 24, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Anybody watching SD at Oakland? I'm in my fantasy Super Bowl starting tonight and my opponent has Rivers, Woodhead and Gates. Go Raiders!!


Raider Fan here and watching-
Good luck on your fantasy team, not going so good so far. Raiders are a 2nd half team, so there's a chance. Plus they're not going to let Woodson play his last home game to a loss!
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 25, 2015)

U might have to invite me to ur league next time around smidge ?
Or do u guys get together as well like in that movie ive seen lol


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 29, 2015)

this is the end

Kudos to 2015

And cheers to 2016!!


----------



## Whodatt (Dec 29, 2015)

Enjoy the view. Close up of the bubblegum.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 29, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Whodatt (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks. Got some mk ultra and vortex that I can't wait to cut down. I've never grown it out, so it's like a late Christmas present.


----------



## pmt62382 (Jan 1, 2016)

2016 seeds
 
Peace to all the growers and much success to everyone in the New Year


----------



## Javadog (Jan 1, 2016)

You have excellent taste, my friend.

I have loved most of those (not BG). You are pretty much guaranteed dankness.

Confirm your carbon-filter situation. :0)

JD


----------



## Javadog (Jan 1, 2016)

I want to pop my OG #18 bean now....I think I must... :0)


----------



## pmt62382 (Jan 1, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I want to pop my OG #18 bean now....I think I must... :0)


 OG #18 (2013)


----------



## mushroom head (Jan 2, 2016)

pmt62382 said:


> OG #18 (2013)
> View attachment 3576045 View attachment 3576046 View attachment 3576047


Oh my, how does that OG #18 smoke? You guys are making me want to order more beans! Those are very nice looking flowers. 

Here is some salve I made. Couldn't have done it without @fumble . She gave me her recipe and gave me instructions, I cannot thank you enough!!


----------



## 757growin (Jan 2, 2016)

It's a new year @TWS @angryblackman ! Where's our new thread! I got pics I want to post and I'm sure other slackers like me do too. Keeping my own thread is way to much work for a guy like me, so come on now. Here's a lil snippet of what I'm up to today..


----------



## fumble (Jan 2, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Oh my, how does that OG #18 smoke? You guys are making me want to order more beans! Those are very nice looking flowers.
> 
> Here is some salve I made. Couldn't have done it without @fumble . She gave me her recipe and gave me instructions, I cannot thank you enough!!
> 
> View attachment 3576517


No problem hun...I hope it works wonders for you. It does for me. I couldn't have gotten through my broken 12 pin shoulder without it...well that and hash capsules lol


----------



## papapayne (Jan 2, 2016)

AWESOME!!! I am planning on renting one myself to do some leveling, dig some trenches, and possibly dig out some huge plant holes!


----------



## angryblackman (Jan 2, 2016)

Man you guys should have a great season. I will be watching from the bench.


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 3, 2016)

Better pic of the ak47. Too sativa for me . Can't wait to pop these resrva privada og kush. Anyone had experience with Og?


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 3, 2016)

Check these seeds I made . Blackwater I crossed with a mercury og . I got these girl scout from seed indoor . Tent3x6 x6ft7 anyone do GSC indoor ? How long should I veg them more there at one month from bag seed of the real gsc


----------



## papapayne (Jan 4, 2016)

*New* Purple caseyband I grew indoors. Been curing 2 weeks now, finally took it out to really sample. all i can say is...Keeper lol. very potent, purple buds, smells of loud cotton candy. very sticky and frosty.


----------



## fumble (Jan 4, 2016)

That looks delicious Papapayne!


----------



## papapayne (Jan 4, 2016)

fumble said:


> That looks delicious Papapayne!


Thanks!! She is! I am dubbing her "purple cotton candy" Gonna start giving my patients some samples, and attempt to squeeze another one of her into flower next round to see how she preforms from clone, make sure she doesn't radically change growth habits.


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 5, 2016)

The girl scout ready soon . I topped the big girl and rigged the trellis net from some scraps . Any info on veg time ? I don't have allot space for them to be tall . 3 gal pots happy frog soil .


----------



## TWS (Jan 5, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> The girl scout ready soon . I topped the big girl and rigged the trellis net from some scraps . Any info on veg time ? I don't have allot space for them to be tall . 3 gal pots happy frog soil .


I would flip now or your gonna need more trellis. Maybe all ready as it is. Count on adding at least half the height of the plant after flipping.


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 6, 2016)

Yeah but I need a full canopy. Last run I had not enough and too much light . So I grew from seed this time .are you sure thell get big ? 15 hr light for 1 month and 1 week tomorrow


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

you need to use some ridged screen on a horizontal frame and train thru that


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 6, 2016)

So is it too late to train them ?Once they stretch I flower the net usually holds them down . makes them bushy out after being topped one time.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 7, 2016)

hash making with Dr.D81 today. He helped me get started on my massive amount of outdoor trim and popcorn. Still have 8 more 45 gallon tubs to go, this constitutes about 1/4 tub.


----------



## Will Ferrell (Jan 7, 2016)

Here's some pics of my 2015 outdoor grow. It was only my second outdoor grow. I used 15 gal pots for four plants, ended up with 8 and a half p's. 
It was all going so good and looking very dank, but then the last two weeks they were pummeled by rain and hail, and left me with a bunch of mediocre shot with not much smell and taste. Oh well live and learn.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 7, 2016)

Will Ferrell said:


> Here's some pics of my 2015 outdoor grow. It was only my second outdoor grow. I used 15 gal pots for four plants, ended up with 8 and a half p's.
> It was all going so good and looking very dank, but then the last two weeks they were pummeled by rain and hail, and left me with a bunch of mediocre shot with not much smell and taste. Oh well live and learn.
> 
> View attachment 3580340 View attachment 3580341 View attachment 3580344 View attachment 3580346 View attachment 3580349


They are big yields for 15s well done


----------



## Will Ferrell (Jan 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> They are big yields for 15s well done


Thanks! Yeah I'm thinking if they were in 60 gal pot it could have easily been double the harvest. So I think this year I'll try two plants in 60 gals each, and I'll definitely have some sort of cover for when it rains.


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 8, 2016)

Quick question does this look male . GSC bag seed indoor . Just 12n12 flower started yesterday


----------



## Javadog (Jan 9, 2016)

Too soon to be sure, I am thinking....


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 9, 2016)

Early, but that preflower forming sure has the looks of a male to me. Wait a little longer, you should be seeing a couple of small pistils protruding from the flower if it's a girl.


----------



## papapayne (Jan 10, 2016)

Man, taking a trip down memory lane in the garden. Came across these fine pics from back in the day! From when I was Still living in cali

This is Fubar i grew. Bred by hemlock. Hands down. The MOST POTENT smoke I have every encountered in all my years growing and smoking Would literally kill some fools to have a cut of it again.


----------



## doubletake (Jan 10, 2016)

Javadog said:


> You have excellent taste, my friend.
> 
> I have loved most of those (not BG). You are pretty much guaranteed dankness.
> 
> ...


Hey man what did you not like about the bubbas gift, I just poped a fem and was going to clone the hell out of her but probley won't do as much now.


----------



## doubletake (Jan 10, 2016)

Will Ferrell said:


> Here's some pics of my 2015 outdoor grow. It was only my second outdoor grow. I used 15 gal pots for four plants, ended up with 8 and a half p's.
> It was all going so good and looking very dank, but then the last two weeks they were pummeled by rain and hail, and left me with a bunch of mediocre shot with not much smell and taste. Oh well live and learn.
> 
> View attachment 3580340 View attachment 3580341 View attachment 3580344 View attachment 3580346 View attachment 3580349


Wow those got massive for only being in 15s! Nice!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 10, 2016)

I simply have not grown Bubbas Gift out yet. Good luck!


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 11, 2016)

My buddies got this yesterday. Rosin it's from a press


----------



## daloudpack (Jan 11, 2016)

this is purple paralysis from cream of the crop that i ordered thru midweek song....this was the last to finish out of my first grow..


----------



## 757growin (Jan 11, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> My buddies got this yesterday. Rosin it's from a press


What event is that from?

Edit. I seen. Is there one in march. I wanna check it out. Congrats to your friend btw


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 11, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Cookies coming along . Found some new nodes on big one looking more female . That thing looked like a leaf trying to grow it maybe male


That third pic is defiantly male.


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 11, 2016)

757growin said:


> What event is that from?
> 
> Edit. I seen. Is there one in march. I wanna check it out. Congrats to your friend btw


Local sesh concentrates


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 11, 2016)

Oregon Gardener said:


> That third pic is defiantly male.


Well dam should I wait any longer to pull ?


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 11, 2016)

Purple og outdoors


----------



## daloudpack (Jan 11, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Purple og outdoors


i seen this strain was thinking about it for my next order .... how is the yeild and difficulty


----------



## daloudpack (Jan 11, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Purple og outdoors


what week are u in? those calyx at top kinda look like they been pollenated especially in the middle pic


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 11, 2016)

daloudpack said:


> i seen this strain was thinking about it for my next order .... how is the yeild and difficulty


Well it's kinda a cross I had accidental pollination. A mercury og clone and backwater clone indoor . Backwater hermi some how so I pulled her . I had a trainwreck wille in there too . All clones finished nice but gave me like 40 seeds total .the ones that came out the mercury og is what these seeds are . Taking after the Blackwater some after the mom like this one .


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 11, 2016)

daloudpack said:


> what week are u in? those calyx at top kinda look like they been pollenated especially in the middle pic


These are outdoor from seed almost done . Days are getting longer now so leaves a little out the tips. But getting fat boy solid nugs . My girls scout I'm like 3 days in flower indoor. If your in san Diego I'll hook you up with some free . I'm trying to get these seeds out anyway . Anyone's welcome if wanna swap seeds


----------



## daloudpack (Jan 11, 2016)

lol yea i thought that looked familiar happened to me before lol ..... 40 seeds aint bad tho myne was more like 100 seeds to every bud lol


----------



## daloudpack (Jan 11, 2016)

did u feed her any nutes


----------



## daloudpack (Jan 11, 2016)

i havent thrown myne on a scale yet im day 2 into drying imma wait till i just can get a dry weight but by the looks of it im thinking 3 oz give or take a few grams i woulda liked to see a little more but what i lack in yeild i made up for in appeal and potency ( i accidently trimmed a small bud so i left it out to quick dry and threw it in a bowl ) im definitley pleased


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 11, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Well dam should I wait any longer to pull ?


Well, if you're careful, it doesn't take much to finish, even outdoors in a little hut or in a window and keep the pollen. Just say'n.


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 11, 2016)

Probably won't be enough indoor without the plant that might be male. Since it's the biggest of the 2 . I'm gonna pop some reserva privada og kush feminized soon and start over .


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 11, 2016)

This male if it is a male won't pop open pollen for at least two weeks in flower ? There 4 days in . 2 from seed


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 11, 2016)

What I mean by wait is a confirmation of the sex of plant .


----------



## daloudpack (Jan 11, 2016)

this is my blueberry og from ossc i ordered thru midweeksong


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 11, 2016)

First Rosin pull! I just learned this from another thread and posted it. This shit is f'n bomb. I learn some of the strangest shit here! We have made a lot of BHO and and I say this shit passes the f'n test, for me anyway. I'm taken some over to my favorite Oil Jockey and let him put it in a dab rig. that's the the test. if he says go, I'll have it lab tested.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 11, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Well dam should I wait any longer to pull ?


No.


----------



## daloudpack (Jan 11, 2016)

get her the fucl outta there and pray she aint get ur other two


----------



## shaggy340 (Jan 11, 2016)

find some pure 98% cbd on etsy full melt so you can dab it taste good but i got it mostly to make my own cbd e-liquid local head shop wanted 69.99 for a 100mg cbd e-liquid no thanks got a gram of pure shipped for 45 and some change. https://www.etsy.com/listing/258025862/1000-mg-cannabidiol-cbd?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=cbd crystal&ref=sr_gallery_8


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 11, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Pulled it out the tent for now. Left with just this one . Is it worth it to run under 600hps ? I'll put her in 10 gal. she's from seed


No this plant isn't enough for the 600hps? It can get pretty big I think


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Jan 11, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Pulled it out the tent for now. Left with just this one . Is it worth it to run under 600hps ? I'll put her in 10 gal. she's from seed


If it's a girl, I'd keep her. I'd bend er' over and tie'er down, but that's another thread!.... Anyway, you're all scrogged up... no worries, just keep it out of that light.


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 11, 2016)

Oregon Gardener said:


> If it's a girl, I'd keep her. I'd bend er' over and tie'er down, but that's another thread!.... Anyway, you're all scrogged up... no worries, just keep it out of that light.


I don't have the time to start over either. I just hope to get a good size plant.she's only 4 days in flower so she has potential and is gsc. I'll trans plant her and try to get her as big as possible


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 12, 2016)

Oregon Gardener said:


> If it's a girl, I'd keep her. I'd bend er' over and tie'er down, but that's another thread!.... Anyway, you're all scrogged up... no worries, just keep it out of that light.


Keep her out the light ? 600hps is all she's gonna be able to get. So I don't won't too much light not enough plant. That's why I'm just asking for some info if anyone has flowered just one plant that size .


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 12, 2016)

daloudpack said:


> did u feed her any nutes


Just water and soil .


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 12, 2016)

Oregon Gardener said:


> Well, if you're careful, it doesn't take much to finish, even outdoors in a little hut or in a window and keep the pollen. Just say'n.


I needed the soil or I would have loved to get some pollen off gsc keep that for making solid seeds


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Got the last one in 10 gal now . Hope this girl scout cookies can thrive .


 you do know this is the outdoor forum right ? you'd probably have a better conversation instead of with yourself in the indoor forum ? just saying.


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> you do know this is the outdoor forum right ? you'd probably have a better conversation instead of with yourself in the indoor forum ? just saying.


Yeah I'm an outdoor guy . I'm new on this stuff . Rollitup is a confusing thing . But honestly there's not allot of friendly input out in this area so I try to get info all over like from rollitup. Can't trust anyone's opinion around here


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> you do know this is the outdoor forum right ? you'd probably have a better conversation instead of with yourself in the indoor forum ? just saying.


You guys are super friendly though cuz I have posted on some indoor threads on a roll it up and no one responds to s*** as if they're an A&B conversation only


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 12, 2016)

I guess indoor growers have that way a cockiness about him haha


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Yeah I'm an outdoor guy . I'm new on this stuff . Rollitup is a confusing thing . But honestly there's not allot of friendly input out in this area so I try to get info all over like from rollitup. Can't trust anyone's opinion around here





smoker61904 said:


> You guys are super friendly though cuz I have posted on some indoor threads on a roll it up and no one responds to s*** as if they're an A&B conversation only





smoker61904 said:


> I guess indoor growers have that way a cockiness about him haha


No problem man . Just wasn't sure if you knew and we like bud porn. Your right about some of the indoors . Most are proably the younger generation as here just a bunch of old farts. They will warm up eventually .


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2016)

Papa Payne has and indoor thread and he loves to chat and has a lot going on . There's a couple of other outdoor guys over there too that are cool. I stopped posting indoor threads for the same reason. Just a waste of time . Every Tom , dick and Harry have a indoor grow. Lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 12, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> You guys are super friendly though cuz I have posted on some indoor threads on a roll it up and no one responds to s*** as if they're an A&B conversation only


I dabble in indoor slightly and ive been thru indoor threads and ive seen the light...i do outdoor as well and its the outdoor forum i visit daily the rest can suck a fat ladys poo tube


----------



## daloudpack (Jan 12, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> You guys are super friendly though cuz I have posted on some indoor threads on a roll it up and no one responds to s*** as if they're an A&B conversation only


lol nonsense im an indoor guy i didnt know this was outdoor... no wonder my plants the prettiest haha


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2016)

Ahhhh,caught ya slipping .lol


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2016)

daloudpack said:


> lol nonsense im an indoor guy i didnt know this was outdoor... no wonder my plants the prettiest haha


You have to go back 20 pages before harvest and the 10 pages you guys filled up with indoor garble.lol


----------



## daloudpack (Jan 12, 2016)

i was just joking tho i cant take credit for good genes and great phenos


----------



## papapayne (Jan 13, 2016)

Yea, I been posting pics of what will be my outdoor plants in here I think...they are indoors now under 600 MH. Eagerly awaiting spring!!!!


----------



## noysy (Jan 13, 2016)

My only outdoor plant for this season is doing well.

 
Decided to clone it for a indoor grow


----------



## fumble (Jan 13, 2016)

noysy said:


> My only outdoor plant for this season is doing well.
> View attachment 3585061
> View attachment 3585063
> Decided to clone it for a indoor grow
> View attachment 3585062


Soooo...what is she?


----------



## noysy (Jan 13, 2016)

To be honest? Im not sure. It came from midweek but the label on the bag seed was water damaged..wish i knew as shes done well!


----------



## fumble (Jan 13, 2016)

Well she is beatuful...whatever she may be.


----------



## noysy (Jan 13, 2016)

Shes been through a bit of training but happy how she become in the
endl
 
5 nice big colas hopefully


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 13, 2016)

Outdoor right now almost ready .The purple ones smell more like juicy fruit.


----------



## noysy (Jan 13, 2016)

Yum yum yummoo


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 13, 2016)

noysy said:


> Yum yum yummoo [/


 shit smells og dominant. But some freaking reak juicy fruit


----------



## noysy (Jan 13, 2016)

Fruit and marijuana .. now thats god


----------



## Javadog (Jan 14, 2016)

I posted here to see when all the excellent growers post photos of their monsters.
(and, I think, to see my Purple Haze properly grown out by Mo and FLK)

...but I did grow outdoors once....hid a male in my vegetable garden.

JD


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 16, 2016)

noysy said:


> Fruit and marijuana .. now thats god


Here's a couple first ones that dried . Reaks of papayas and juicy fruit. Not bad for outdoor planted late October . El ninyo weather haha


----------



## northeastmarco (Jan 26, 2016)

Finally ran all my trim,popcorn and seeded bud material. Dry ice.


----------



## getawaymountain (Jan 26, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Finally ran all my trim,popcorn and seeded bud material. Dry ice. View attachment 3594358View attachment 3594359 View attachment 3594360


I want some to sample buddy for quality control ya know


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 26, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Finally ran all my trim,popcorn and seeded bud material. Dry ice. View attachment 3594358View attachment 3594359 View attachment 3594360


Shit ton there


----------



## northeastmarco (Jan 26, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> I want some to sample buddy for quality control ya know


Haha,of coarse you can.i would like to come up before spring anyway.not a one day trip this time.plus maybe have coffee with the old man again,lol.


----------



## TWS (Jan 26, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Finally ran all my trim,popcorn and seeded bud material. Dry ice. View attachment 3594358View attachment 3594359 View attachment 3594360


I see some future pressing going on.


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> I see some future pressing going on.


I got this seed today from a good friend. Same guy I got the burner gsc seed from. Supper excited for this to grow outdoor over the summer . It's called ( blue gorilla glue ). Blazing this tangie kosher. Supper stinky.


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 27, 2016)

Where you guys from ? Northern Cali? I'd love to come out there to meet you guys too ..


----------



## TWS (Jan 27, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Where you guys from ? Northern Cali? I'd love to come out there to meet you guys too ..


North and south and some in the other west coast states and even some from the east coast. No middles yet though. Lol
They northerns wear blue bandannas and the southern wear red ones and the out of states wears green ones.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> North and south and some in the other west coast states and even some from the east coast. No middles yet though. Lol
> They northerns wear blue bandannas and the southern wear red ones and the out of states wears green ones.


Damn she's wearing the wrong bandana again?....


----------



## TWS (Jan 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Damn she's wearing the wrong bandana again?....
> View attachment 3595531


Boy that brings back memories.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> Boy that brings back memories.


Ahhh the cinder block raising carport


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 28, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Damn she's wearing the wrong bandana again?....
> View attachment 3595531


dam she got quite a arm on her,dont piss moma off


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> North and south and some in the other west coast states and even some from the east coast. No middles yet though. Lol
> They northerns wear blue bandannas and the southern wear red ones and the out of states wears green ones.


You live up north ? We should exchange clones. I want to make cuts off some these Amsterdam seeds I paid $$ for


----------



## TWS (Jan 29, 2016)

I don't but come to the 420 bbq.


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 31, 2016)

TWS said:


> I don't but come to the 420 bbq.


Where at ? Here's some outdoor I had started October 15th from my Blackwater crossed with lady gaga aka valley mercury og


----------



## TWS (Jan 31, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Where at ? Here's some outdoor I had started October 15th from my Blackwater crossed with lady gaga aka valley mercury og


It's at camp far West in Wheatland . Closets weekend before 4/20 
There will be a thread . 
Flowers look dank !


----------



## smoker61904 (Jan 31, 2016)

Nice I'm down . This purp og has a crazy strong smell . Can't really say like what cause I've never smelled something like it .. supper happy with it though.


TWS said:


> It's at camp far West in Wheatland . Closets weekend before 4/20
> There will be a thread .
> Flowers look dank ![/QUOTE


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 1, 2016)

TWS said:


> North and south and some in the other west coast states and even some from the east coast. No middles yet though. Lol
> They northerns wear blue bandannas and the southern wear red ones and the out of states wears green ones.


Oh and down here they wear red up north and blue down south . Dam those locos must have a compass on them at all times .lol


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> It's at camp far West in Wheatland . Closets weekend before 4/20
> There will be a thread .
> Flowers look dank !


Girl scout cookie coming along outside . No nutes added . From seed


----------



## TWS (Feb 20, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Girl scout cookie coming along outside . No nutes added . From seed


Looking good n frosty. I just put my GSC bag seed out to flower. The spring BBQ thread is up. I think its on 4/23.


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 20, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Finally ran all my trim,popcorn and seeded bud material. Dry ice. View attachment 3594358View attachment 3594359 View attachment 3594360


I ran five one pound ziplocks night before last with dry ice and got a nice pile. I made some clean butter for my mom with an oz of it.


----------



## TWS (Feb 20, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I ran five one pound ziplocks night before last with dry ice and got a nice pile. I made some clean butter for my mom with an oz of it.
> View attachment 3613056


You gonna press some ?


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 20, 2016)

Brett Maverick and his videos make we want to. I just watched an hour plus video today of him making sift and rosin. That video could have been 10 minutes or less lol, but every time he did a dab he would get all mind fucked and go off on twenty different kinds of tangents, forgetting what he was doing and losing his shit lol. I have a brand new "pressing" screen just waiting to get cut into four. He makes it look easy.


----------



## TWS (Feb 20, 2016)

At the cup I seen pre made fitter bags for flower and dry sift.

http://aqualabtechnologies.com/harvest-supplies/220-micron-rosin-tea-bag-filters-10pk-by-rosin-technologies.html


http://www.rosintechproducts.com/collections/rosin-filters


----------



## fumble (Feb 20, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> Girl scout cookie coming along outside . No nutes added . From seed


that looks beautiful and frosty. I see a tiny little egg in the middle of the first pic though...just thought you would want to know if you didn't see it


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 20, 2016)

fumble said:


> that looks beautiful and frosty. I see a tiny little egg in the middle of the first pic though...just thought you would want to know if you didn't see it


Yeah it's not a threat . Fell off a tree or something. Thanks though . Hope we can have a early spring ? Start some early feminized seeds?


----------



## fumble (Feb 21, 2016)

well according to Puxatauny (sp?) Phil ...it will be an early spring lol


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 21, 2016)

fumble said:


> well according to Puxatauny (sp?) Phil ...it will be an early spring lol


So yeah in Cali I mean . It's seems warm weather is coming till April . You starting early this year ? I'm only gonna pop one feminzed rocklock for spring outdoor . Incase I start too early


----------



## Mohican (Feb 21, 2016)

It has already started without me!



One already had a fully formed ball hanging off of the stem. One has some pre-flower female hairs!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Jozikins (Feb 21, 2016)

You guys are making me wish I got a rosin press instead of a vacuum oven... I think I'll work towards that instead of upgrading to a bigger oven down the line.

Fuckers :'D


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 21, 2016)

Wheres a book i can buy in the risin the use of pressing etc ovens etc i have so much i need to learn my country knows nothing bout this stuff not even shatter etc is here


----------



## Jozikins (Feb 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Wheres a book i can buy in the risin the use of pressing etc ovens etc i have so much i need to learn my country knows nothing bout this stuff not even shatter etc is here


_Trial and Error_ by Ihopeyou Knowsomebody

Really though, I saw somebody do it, thought I could, totally fucked it up and kept making low quality and, unbeknownst to me, unsafe product, but I was in a market at the time where any type of wax at all was valuable, and it was really just all for me anyways, wasn't making very much. Then I saw somebody do it a better way, so I started doing that, then I saw somebody do it the right way, and now here I am, haha. But research sometimes gets you closer to the right way, and often brings you further away from what you want to make, there is just so much misinformation and so much ignorance on your own behalf when you start. That's the way black-market chemistry goes though haha.

But really, if I didn't have people from RIU show me in person, it would have never happened. First time I was shown by a friend of a friend, who happened to also be a RIU member I talked to a few times, second time it was from a RIU member I met through another RIU member, the third time was an acquaintance of the first RIU member that showed me, so third party RIU, third time third party... sorry, I'm smoking on some real fire right now!


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 21, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> _Trial and Error_ by Ihopeyou Knowsomebody
> 
> Really though, I saw somebody do it, thought I could, totally fucked it up and kept making low quality and, unbeknownst to me, unsafe product, but I was in a market at the time where any type of wax at all was valuable, and it was really just all for me anyways, wasn't making very much. Then I saw somebody do it a better way, so I started doing that, then I saw somebody do it the right way, and now here I am, haha. But research sometimes gets you closer to the right way, and often brings you further away from what you want to make, there is just so much misinformation and so much ignorance on your own behalf when you start. That's the way black-market chemistry goes though haha.
> 
> But really, if I didn't have people from RIU show me in person, it would have never happened. First time I was shown by a friend of a friend, who happened to also be a RIU member I talked to a few times, second time it was from a RIU member I met through another RIU member, the third time was an acquaintance of the first RIU member that showed me, so third party RIU, third time third party... sorry, I'm smoking on some real fire right now!


hahah awesome reply man have a gd one


----------



## TWS (Feb 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> hahah awesome reply man have a gd one


Steal the misses's hair iron and put those big guns of yours to work. It's all on the internet. At least you can't harm yourself with rosin.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 21, 2016)

TWS said:


> Steal the misses's hair iron and put those big guns of yours to work. It's all on the internet. At least you can't harm yourself with rosin.


already looking into that one man I know I press with the iron and baking paper ill give it a go when I got some fresh nugs...


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 21, 2016)

@Smidge34 ive updated my thread mate


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @Smidge34 ive updated my thread mate


Shit I been subbed up like a mfer man!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 21, 2016)

Seems like you could use a couple of clothes irons mounted to a press of some kind.


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 21, 2016)

Aussie style man, two blokes pressing with brute arm strength lol.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 21, 2016)

Gday from oz


----------



## Mohican (Feb 21, 2016)

2 pieces of wood and a hinge!


----------



## Jozikins (Feb 21, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Seems like you could use a couple of clothes irons mounted to a press of some kind.


Or maybe a big fat panini press? It can prepare both your shatter and prepare the munchies you'll eat afterwards.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 21, 2016)

2 irons, a 2x4 and a hinge.


----------



## TWS (Feb 21, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> Or maybe a big fat panini press? It can prepare both your shatter and prepare the munchies you'll eat afterwards.View attachment 3613784


That looks promising.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 21, 2016)

TWS said:


> That looks promising.


Too much surface area, :/ lol set the wife's straightener to 280-300 and smash , I seriously thought this method was fake when I first heard about it


----------



## Mohican (Feb 21, 2016)

I had Rosin Technologies press some of my 190 bubble and it came out amazing! Four thousand dollars for a press is too steep for me!


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 21, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I had Rosin Technologies press some of my 190 bubble and it came out amazing! Four thousand dollars for a press is too steep for me!


Saw some cool diy ones ,arbor press with 2.5 inch plates with a enail insert with a central petintiometer controlling the heat, then smash ruby lol


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 21, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I had Rosin Technologies press some of my 190 bubble and it came out amazing! Four thousand dollars for a press is too steep for me!


I want bubble lol


----------



## TWS (Feb 21, 2016)

I have a pink flat iron.


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 22, 2016)

They sell rosin press online from Arizona I think . My friend has one . There in back order from what I know . You can use a hair straighter on the right temp . I don't make it but I've seen it done no prob . Also they have a cloth like tea bag that you can fill with bubble hash then press that


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 22, 2016)

Cookies has that curv in the leaves I've knoticed .


----------



## 757growin (Feb 22, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> They sell rosin press online from Arizona I think . My friend has one . There in back order from what I know . You can use a hair straighter on the right temp . I don't make it but I've seen it done no prob . Also they have a cloth like tea bag that you can fill with bubble hash then press that


Keep it local
http://www.medisunfarmsconcentrates.com/product/oil-press/
I've seen some runs from their press. Came out perfecto


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @Smidge34 ive updated my thread mate





Mohican said:


> I had Rosin Technologies press some of my 190 bubble and it came out amazing! Four thousand dollars for a press is too steep for me!


i am thinking including the weilding machine I will be under $250 to build mine


----------



## Jozikins (Feb 22, 2016)

757growin said:


> Keep it local
> http://www.medisunfarmsconcentrates.com/product/oil-press/
> I've seen some runs from their press. Came out perfecto


I could build this today, I have everything but the dye, I might actually have what I need to rig a dye. I might do this haha.


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 23, 2016)

The one I saw has two platforms twice as much at a time then those. Heat big pads made from some kind metal. that squeeze that shit . put a big wax paper down for non stick.


----------



## 757growin (Feb 23, 2016)

Jozikins said:


> I could build this today, I have everything but the dye, I might actually have what I need to rig a dye. I might do this haha.


Did you make one? I have some material that needs pressing.


----------



## 757growin (Feb 23, 2016)

smoker61904 said:


> The one I saw has two platforms twice as much at a time then those. Heat big pads made from some kind metal. that squeeze that shit . put a big wax paper down for non stick.


Do you know the model or cost of it just for comparison sakes? I'm getting one this spring and researching now.


----------



## smoker61904 (Feb 23, 2016)

Not sure about the name or anything. All I know is it was orderd online from Arizona. 450$ I think . It was a friend of my who has it .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 26, 2016)

757growin said:


> Did you make one? I have some material that needs pressing.


I have one in the works but have had a shit ton to do with the move. I will have a 6 ton press at the BBQ. That gives me plenty of time to get all the bugs worked out of it.


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have one in the works but have had a shit ton to do with the move. I will have a 6 ton press at the BBQ. That gives me plenty of time to get all the bugs worked out of it.


Shit! I think you win the longest drive award to the bbq ' s hands down now. I used to be one of the farthest. 757 had it if he ever goes.


----------



## Kasuti (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Shit! I think you win the longest drive award to the bbq ' s hands down now. I used to be one of the farthest. 757 had it if he ever goes.


Completely off subject. Just watched your video first time and it's funny, but very true.


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Completely off subject. Just watched your video first time and it's funny, but very true.


I very seldom are on subject so watch it buddy before I get off track on you.


----------



## Kasuti (Feb 26, 2016)

I have been warned! Still a good cartoon that makes a good point.


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I have been warned! Still a good cartoon that makes a good point.


My apologizes , thought you were talking about my previous post on doc being so far away. Welcome to riu , there's a lot of stuff off track here. The outdoor forum rocks. One day my video will come true but right now we are getting butt fucked harder then we ever been.


----------



## Kasuti (Feb 26, 2016)

After browsing all the forums I can see how easy it is to get sidetracked!! GREAT grow forums though, a lot of info. I do believe though that every person should be required to burn a fat one and take a few sips of some good homemade wine before posting anything! lol


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> After browsing all the forums I can see how easy it is to get sidetracked!! GREAT grow forums though, a lot of info. I do believe though that every person should be required to burn a fat one and take a few sips of some good homemade wine before posting anything! lol


Better take some qualudes if you stop in the political forum. We only drink whiskey in these parts. Lol shine !


----------



## Kasuti (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm waiting till 5:00 break out the Jim beam. I'm sure I will need it by then!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 26, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I'm waiting till 5:00 break out the Jim beam. I'm sure I will need it by then!!



Welcome


----------



## mushroom head (Feb 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Welcome


I'll take two plz


----------



## shynee mac (Feb 26, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> I'll take two plz


only two?


----------



## 757growin (Feb 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have one in the works but have had a shit ton to do with the move. I will have a 6 ton press at the BBQ. That gives me plenty of time to get all the bugs worked out of it.


I should have some just harvest material you can try it on! be good to meet you either way doc.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 26, 2016)

shynee mac said:


> only two?


Looks like shes just dropped a sheet of acid


----------



## Kasuti (Feb 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Welcome


I think she got started at 5:00 a.m. lol


----------



## Farmer's Hat (Mar 3, 2016)

og x purple haze (f1)

This Pretty hermi bitch was cast out into the wild. Her indoor sisters are showing the same yummy phenos  

she smells sweet


----------



## 757growin (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## bobqp (Jan 8, 2017)

TWS said:


> The kiddie pool / Headband
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tws what strain's would you recommend for a big yielding nice potent outdoor strain. Wish we could grow plants like that in Australia without going to jail


----------



## TWS (Jan 8, 2017)

There are a lot of strains that will get big and yield well. It's hard to put a finger on any certain one . Most any hybrid can . The top pic is sour kush or headband . The same thing that Ruby has that is doing so well.
Most of all the terminal setting is what counts . Good soil , big pots/hole and full sun with the proper feeding.
There are comercial strains that will do this but not the highest on taste or resin . A few are big bud, moby dick, wonder woman, blue dream , drizilla ,headband etc .
If it was me though I would pick something I like to smoke and put the hammer to her but most of all its big pots.


----------



## TWS (Jan 8, 2017)

TWS said:


> There are a lot of strains that will get big and yield well. It's hard to put a finger on any certain one . Most any hybrid can . The top pic is sour kush or headband . The same thing that Ruby has that is doing so well.
> Most of all the terminal setting is what counts . Good soil , big pots/hole and full sun with the proper feeding.
> There are comercial strains that will do this but not the highest on taste or resin . A few are big bud, moby dick, wonder woman, blue dream , drizilla ,headband etc .
> If it was me though I would pick something I like to smoke and put the hammer to her but most of all its big pots.
> ...



I'm gonna miss growing up there .


----------



## bobqp (Jan 8, 2017)

TWS said:


> There are a lot of strains that will get big and yield well. It's hard to put a finger on any certain one . Most any hybrid can . The top pic is sour kush or headband . The same thing that Ruby has that is doing so well.
> Most of all the terminal setting is what counts . Good soil , big pots/hole and full sun with the proper feeding.
> There are comercial strains that will do this but not the highest on taste or resin . A few are big bud, moby dick, wonder woman, blue dream , drizilla ,headband etc .
> If it was me though I would pick something I like to smoke and put the hammer to her but most of all its big pots.
> ...


Thanks for the info. The biggest pots I have out bush are 120 litre's. Not big by American standards but big enough for me. Really enjoy looking at your past grows. Yeh I'm keeping an eye on Ruby's plants to see how good they go in the Aussie enviroment. Cheers for the help look forward to seeing your growing pics in the future season. Will give blue dream and gth1 more of a chance this season.


----------



## TWS (Jan 8, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Thanks for the info. The biggest pots I have out bush are 120 litre's. Not big by American standards but big enough for me. Really enjoy looking at your past grows. Yeh I'm keeping an eye on Ruby's plants to see how good they go in the Aussie enviroment. Cheers for the help look forward to seeing your growing pics in the future season. Will give blue dream and gth1 more of a chance this season.


Lmol ! 
You ask what gets big and yields and you turn around and say a 30 gallon pot is big enough for you and not by American standards . Lmol !
I could fill a 30:gallon pot with one beer piss. 
This fucking forum kills me . 
100 gallon pots are fucking small . A 120 litters .
Wasn't worth me typing mate .


----------



## bobqp (Jan 8, 2017)

TWS said:


> Lmol !
> You ask what gets big and yields and you turn around and say a 30 gallon pot is big enough for you and not by American standards . Lmol !
> I could fill a 30:gallon pot with one beer piss.
> This fucking forum kills me .
> ...


Won't ask again then


----------



## TWS (Jan 8, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Won't ask again then


Nooooo. don't get butt hurt now like vns. You asked and I told you but in turn you say what you are doing is the best you can do. Which is fine but if you want big yields you have to have big pots . So the point was knda mute. Can you grow in the ground?


----------



## bobqp (Jan 8, 2017)

TWS said:


> Nooooo. don't get butt hurt now like vns. You asked and I told you but in turn you say what you are doing is the best you can do. Which is fine but if you want big yields you have to have big pots . So the point was knda mute. Can you grow in the ground?


Haha not offended. Yeh I understand where your coming from. Yeh half my plants are in the ground other half are in pots. All depends on the soil. Some spots where it's been logged years ago have areas where the plants can grow freely in good topsoil maybe 3 foot deep and 10 foot round. From where the skidders have pushed the top soil together. Other spots soil is to hard so at most the hole would be 200 litre's. Not trying to grow 4or 5 pound monsters just 1 pound plants maybe about 6 foot high bushes. I do all my watering on motorbike 30 litre's at a time up in the mountains. Only way to escape rippers. Just trying to get advice from American growers because you are more advanced in growing bigger plants due to legalisation and learning from each other.


----------



## TWS (Jan 8, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Haha not offended. Yeh I understand where your coming from. Yeh half my plants are in the ground other half are in pots. All depends on the soil. Some spots where it's been logged years ago have areas where the plants can grow freely in good topsoil maybe 3 foot deep and 10 foot round. From where the skidders have pushed the top soil together. Other spots soil is to hard so at most the hole would be 200 litre's. Not trying to grow 4or 5 pound monsters just 1 pound plants maybe about 6 foot high bushes. I do all my watering on motorbike 30 litre's at a time up in the mountains. Only way to escape rippers. Just trying to get advice from American growers because you are more advanced in growing bigger plants due to legalisation and learning from each other.


Now we're talking ! Motorbikes and mountains .
Maybe up your game or dial in your feeding schedule more = more food .....get in my belly !


----------



## bobqp (Jan 8, 2017)

TWS said:


> Now we're talking ! Motorbikes and mountains .
> Maybe up your game or dial in your feeding schedule more = more food .....get in my belly !


 I upped my game last year and lost 45 plants to police helicopters. Bastards even took my game cams. Haha I have the strain's that I need I'm pretty sure. Just lacking the confidence to grow bigger patches I think . Already have 2 headband strain's both freebies from attitude . I think next season I might call in the help of a close mate and do a couple of extra patches with his help. Carrying a 10 inch earth auger on your lap on a motorbike up goat tracks is not as funny as it sounds. I use water crystals to help the feeding. I think this year with the drought and bad start we all had sort of made me feel less skillfull. But like you said good sized hole's and proper feeding with good genetics = big yields.


----------



## TWS (Jan 8, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Haha not offended. Yeh I understand where your coming from. Yeh half my plants are in the ground other half are in pots. All depends on the soil. Some spots where it's been logged years ago have areas where the plants can grow freely in good topsoil maybe 3 foot deep and 10 foot round. From where the skidders have pushed the top soil together. Other spots soil is to hard so at most the hole would be 200 litre's. Not trying to grow 4or 5 pound monsters just 1 pound plants maybe about 6 foot high bushes. I do all my watering on motorbike 30 litre's at a time up in the mountains. Only way to escape rippers. Just trying to get advice from American growers because you are more advanced in growing bigger plants due to legalisation and learning from each other.


You need to get a rancher quad like Ruby and you can carry more water.....or beer . Here he is at a race


----------



## TWS (Jan 8, 2017)

bobqp said:


> I upped my game last year and lost 45 plants to police helicopters. Bastards even took my game cams. Haha I have the strain's that I need I'm pretty sure. Just lacking the confidence to grow bigger patches I think . Already have 2 headband strain's both freebies from attitude . I think next season I might call in the help of a close mate and do a couple of extra patches with his help. Carrying a 10 inch earth auger on your lap on a motorbike up goat tracks is not as funny as it sounds. I use water crystals to help the feeding. I think this year with the drought and bad start we all had sort of made me feel less skillfull. But like you said good sized hole's and proper feeding with good genetics = big yields.


See you didn't even need my sarcasm.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 8, 2017)

TWS said:


> You need to get a rancher quad like Ruby and you can carry more water.....or beer . Here he is at a race
> 
> View attachment 3871188


Haha. I always visioned Ruby as a Santa Claus looking kind of giy


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 8, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Haha. I always visioned Ruby as a Santa Claus looking kind of giy


I am


TWS said:


> You need to get a rancher quad like Ruby and you can carry more water.....or beer . Here he is at a race
> 
> View attachment 3871188


----------



## bobqp (Jan 8, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I am
> 
> View attachment 3871298


HahahA


----------

